# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  iadr's Lucid and Vivid Dream Journal

## iadr

Beautiful Scenery - 5/8/07

I am climbing up a mountain with my wife by walking up these very steep, short steps. As the steps were somewhat difficult to walk up and several of the other people trying to climb up the steps are sliding back down I am being very careful not to fall back down myself. 

When I make it to the top of the mountain I am on a somewhat thin grassy plane about 10 to 12 feet wide and maybe 20 feet long which seems like some sort of lookout post, although there are no railings to keep someone from falling right off the edge. 

As it is up so high in the air I feel a little unsafe and dizzy, so lay face down on the ground. 

The scenery below is incredible.  

Looking out on one side I see a beautiful blue color which looks like an ocean or a large lake.   

On the other side I see beautiful green rolling hills.   

In another direction I see see small buildings (because I am up so high) from distant cities. 

While taking in all of the scenery I tell myself that I want to enjoy this as long as possible so that I can recall it later. 

After a while I begin getting it bit dizzy because of the height, so walk back down the stairs. Then I wake up. 

Although this was not a lucid dream it was one of the best non-lucid dreams I can ever remember having.

----------


## iadr

I am sitting in someplace like a movie theater and am aware of a female sitting next to me, who is a stranger to me, and who is a bit shorter than I am. 

We are watching something like a movie on a screen in front of us, and there are at least a couple of rows of people in front of us, and a couple of rows of people behind us. 

Suddenly after exactly 30 minutes, the length of the movie, the entire theater turns around and we are facing the opposite direction, watching a movie on a screen that was behind us. 

It then gets difficult to see the screen because the heads of the people in front of us keep getting higher and higher. I mention to the gal next to me that the peoples heads in front of us are making it hard to see the movie when I see that she is also having a difficult time seeing the screen. 

I then realize that the entire theater is beginning to tilt backwards sort of like it feels like when taking off in a jet, only much more, as I am almost on my back at this point. I realize that I am dreaming but am so involved in everything that is taking place in the dream that I never even consider doing a reality check, The dream continues with me just lying there on my back looking at the peoples heads in front me, until I finally decide to record it on my digital recorder before I forget it.

----------


## iadr

I attempted this WILD after going back to bed at 05:00AM by writing the numbers from 100 down to 1 on a blackboard in my mind and then erasing them while picturing the words "I AM DREAMING" in my mind after each number I erased. I only got to 95 when I found myself in the following dream. 

I am jogging down a freeway with my dog when she stops by the side of the freeway in the grass to take a dump.   

While she is taking a dump, a car pulls off of the freeway on the other side and hear a voice come over a loud speaker. I reason that this must be cop and that he is going to give me a ticket for allowing my dog to poop next to the freeway. 

As I am aware that I am dreaming at this point, I decide that I can change this dream, so decide to just take off in a car that I am suddenly inside of. 

Instead of going straight forward as I had planned though, I feel myself shooting upward into the air with such a great force that I am pinned back in my seat. 

This lasts for about 10 seconds after which I become too awake to continue the dream.

----------


## iadr

I was trying to WILD again by listening to a text-to-speech file I created using the following suggestions:  

Going, deeper, deeper, and deeper!  You are dreaming!   
Deeper, and deeper, relaxed!  You are dreaming!   
Relaxing, and letting go!  You are dreaming!  

By picturing the words You Are Dreaming on a large blackboard whenever I heard them. 

While listening to this I had a short dream where I was out in my front yard doing something with a shovel.   

When I realized it was the middle of the night, and that I needed to get back to bed to get some more sleep before getting up to go to work, I came up to my house only to find the door to my house was gone, as it was all boarded up with plywood. 

No matter where I looked there was no door for me to get into my house.  I then wondered if I might be dreaming. 

I tried floating, and found that I could float.  That's when I knew I was dreaming.   

I then floated through the plywood into my house, but everything was dark.   
Although I said the words Clarity Now to myself 3 times, it was still really dark.  

I then began concentrating on where I wanted to be, and decided to go and look at myself in my bed.   

After hovering over body for a bit, I became aware that I was actually in my body, after which I felt myself float up out of my body. 

I then went into the living room and floated through the wall to go outside. As this didn't seem too thrilling, I floated back inside and floated up the stairs to my wifes room. 

After floating over my wife for a while I finally got her attention and told her I was out of my body, and asked her what I looked like. 
She told me that I was transparent. I then floated down and hugged her for a while, after which I floated back downstairs again. 

I could feel that my time was about up because I began becoming more and more awake, so I then floated gently back down into my body so I could record what happened. 

And what did my wife remember about this experience? Absolutely nothing, as she was too involved in a dream she was having with a movie star.

----------


## iadr

I am outside somewhere when I suddenly realize that I am a spirit form and that I am dreaming. 

As soon as I realize this a big wind comes and blows me away.

----------


## iadr

While listening to a text-to-speech file I created last night composed of suggestions of relaxation, floating, and dream awareness, I entered a state where I was still awake, but in which dream like images and sounds began flowing to me about every 5 or 10 minutes. 

For 4 hours I laid in my bed recording the images and sounds I received on a digital voice recorder I had laying next to me, which images and sounds ranged from an explosion I heard in my imagination, to feeling myself flying along a country road and then entering a driveway of a ranch like house that had a big drain in the driveway, which house I could sense was close to something like a lake. 

Out of something like 33 of these scenes, I felt like I was personally involved in about 6 of them, with the rest of them just being things I was observing as an outsider. A couple of times I lost my consciousness and ended up in a dream, so I didn't count them. 

Although I was able to extend a couple of these experiences where I was up high in the air looking down, most of them ended just as quick as they started. 

Because I am awake when these occur, and because of the short duration of most of them, and the lack of any kind of a dream theme, they seem more like just a lucid thought, or maybe just a short remote viewing of some sort.

----------


## iadr

It is the middle of the night and I have to get something out of a shed in my backyard before going to work.   

Only the backyard in my dream is different than my real back yard, as it is in a rural area and has a wood shed in it. 

To get into my shed I have to move a pile of wood in front of the door. 

After getting whatever I need out of my shed I start piling the wood back up in front of the door, but when I get it piled back up, it all collapses and falls back on the ground. 

I decide to just leave it on the ground as I have to get to work, but then because of the difficulty I am having, I suddenly realize I am dreaming. 

As the awareness that I am dreaming wakes me up a bit more than I would like, I allow myself to drift back into the dream. 

Once back in the dream I am still aware that I am dreaming, so decide that since I am just dreaming I really don't even need to be up, so I go back to bed in my dream to get some more sleep. 

Of all of the cool things I could have done, I go back to bed.

----------


## iadr

8/28/07

I just received my dream supplements yesterday so decided to go ahead and try the Galantamine/Choline method. 

Not wanting to overdose on anything I first pulled the 5-HTP capsule apart and only took about 2/3 of it, which was still 100mg, and which was still a bit much as I felt sort of queezy, until around 830pm when I stopped meditating and fell asleep. 

When I woke up at 1:00AM I felt fine and very rested, so decided to take the 2nd part of the supplement. 

Not wanting to overdose on the Galantime I pulled the 8mg capsule apart and only took 1/3 of it, or about 3mg, then cut the 500mg Choline pill in half and took half of it or about 250mg. 

At 115AM I went back to bed and meditated on raising my energy. 

The last thing I remember was my cuckoo clock going off at 2AM. 

I then dreamed that I woke up (false awakening) and was walking toward my bathroom.   

On the way to the bathroom though I became very dizzy and disoriented, so just went back to bed. 

Once back in bed in my dream I saw this dream in front of me that I felt like I would be able to enter and become lucid in, so I concentrated on the dream and entered it. 

Once in the dream I realized that I was dreaming, but was enjoying the dream so much that I decided to just go along with the dream and enjoy it. 
I was in a room full of grown women, most of who seemed to be a little on the heavy side, and I had this psychic power where when I touched one of them I could sense what they were thinking or feeling, and was then able to heal them. 

So I was reaching out and touching and hugging the women on both sides of me and healing them. 

I then got up and walked over and hugged another lady who wanted me to touch her. 

Then I find myself dreaming that I am back in my bed again (false awakening) and I am thinking about what a cool lucid dream I just had, but I am concerned about whether I am going to feel dizzy and disoriented when I get up to go to work. 

Next I dream that it is 3AM and I have gotten up (false awakening) and I am telling my wife about the cool dream I had. 

Then I actually do wake up and when I look at the clock it is only 2:20AM so I had been dreaming for only 20 minutes.

----------


## iadr

I become aware that I am floating slightly above my body when I hear my wifes teapot going off, so have to concentrate really hard to remain in my dream and not wake up. 

I begin to wonder if she is ever going to turn her teapot off when I hear her stirring around upstairs. 

Finally I hear her turn the teapot off. 

I then float out to the kitchen where she is at and tell her that I am having a lucid dream. As she seems to doubt me I tell her to watch as I float all around the kitchen. 

I then float from room to room asking her if she can still see me and she says she can and seems to now be convinced that I am dreaming. 

I then remember that I had wanted to look at my dream hands the next time I become aware in my dream, so concentrate on looking at my hands. 

I am aware that if I open my eyes to look at my hands it would wake me up, so I just look at them in my imagination. As my hands appear a bit fuzzy at first I have to really concentrate on them to see them. 

When I am able to see my hands I notice that I have 7 fingers, starting at my smallest finger and then getting larger with each finger with the my 2 thumbs being the largest on the end. 

I laugh heartily to myself at the sight of my hands as I know that they are just this way because I am dreaming.

----------


## iadr

Although this dream was not a lucid dream, it was a very interesting dream where I was being taught something. 

I am sitting in the back seat of a limosine with a successful lawyer who tells me that he contributes his success to a buzz saw that he bought which caused a certain kind of vibration in his head when he used it. 

When I ask him how many years he had to go to school to become a lawyer he avoids my question and continues telling me that the reason for his success is what he learned from the buzz saw. 

He then touches my forehead and shows me how to hold my tongue against the top of mouth when doing a chant to create these kind of vibrations within myself. 

I remember someone else telling me about this same technique earlier in this dream. 

Because this same theme was repeated 3 times, it seems to be something my subconscious mind is trying to show me.

----------


## iadr

Two nights ago I tried using the supplements again and had another false awakening where I felt my wife pulling on the feet to try to wake me up, which was followed by myself finding myself floating about a foot above the floor with that being all the higher I could go. 

So I tried it again last night for the second night in a row (I know you are supposed to wait a day between tries, but the weekend is the only time I can sleep in), taking 100mg of 5-HTP before going to bed, and then taking 4mg of galantamine and 250 mg of cholorine after about 6 hours of sleep and had the most incredible dream of being able to float. 

I floated around for what seemed like hours, and then became aware that I was dreaming, after which I decided to try to visit my parents who passed over to the other side about 3 years ago. 

As nothing happened when I tried this (I guess I just didn't know where to find them), I then decided to visit my neighbor who I had been talking to earlier in the day, and who I had made an agreement with to try to go and visit with the next time I was out of my body, as he mentioned that he had felt my presence very strong one night while he was in his garage. 

Unfortunately, after trying this for a short time I decided against this as I thought it was too early in the morning and he would not be awake, even though it was actually later in the morning. 

My mistake, as this might have been an excellent test to be able to verify an out of body experience with someone.

----------


## iadr

I just had the most incredible lucid dream I've ever had this morning by using the supplements of 4mg of galantamine and 250mg of choline...twice, in which I completed both of the lucid dreaming tasks. 

The first time I took the supplements was after 5 hours of sleep and only resulted in a very vivid dream. 

The second time was after 7 hours of sleep and resulted in a very long lucid dream where I was able to remember to complete the two tasks 

After flying into a small building where I saw an attractive lady laying on a couch I remembered that I wanted to complete the card task, after which a very large deck of playing cards appeared before me on a table, with all of the cards having a picture of the lady on one side of them. 

The first card I pulled out was a jack of hearts as I saw a big J and a heart on the card. 

As I went through the deck pulling out other cards, the pictures on them changed to something that looked like pictures out of a Bible Story Book for Children. 

I then flew out of this place determined to complete the second lucid task.  

Seeing a beautiful lake below me I flew down into the lake and began trying to sculpt a dog out of the water. 

Having no luck getting the water to stay together while trying to sculpt the dog, I started just throwing the water up in the air with my hands, after which I noticed a bunch of wild geese around me in the water. 

I then realized that I had sculpted the geese when I threw the water up in the air.  

Wanting to make sure that this is how the geese had been created I tried it once again, and sure enough when I threw water up in the air, a new goose appeared out of the water. 

I then flew off and experimented with different ways of flying, flying forward and sideways, with the most fun being flying straight up in the air, and then zooming down toward the ground before flying straight back up again. 

At one point I tried flying on my back which resulted in my having a short dream that I was Superman who had just gotten captured by Lex Luther. 

After that I decided that flying on my back was a bad idea, so just stayed upright and sideways while flying. 

I flew around checking out buildings I found on my way, and at one point ended up in a large bar or nightclub where I flew all over the place, but eventually left because I got tired of the music. 

I then found a small building with an attractive gal out in the front of it, which I won't say what happened in that building, and which was where I was when I finally had to get up to use the bathroom.

----------


## iadr

Using the WBTB method with 4mg of galantamine and 250mg of choline, I go back to bed after being up for 30 minutes. 

About an hour after going back to bed I find myself lucid in the bedroom of a house I used to live in over 30 years ago, which house is no longer there. 

I hear a clutter of voices speaking which I am unable to understand, and which I assume to be coming from the spirit realm since I am alone in the house. 

I then hear what appears to be a cat and a dog wrestling around in the room I am in which I also assume to be spirit animals since there is nothing else visible in the room with me. 

Because of all of the noises I am hearing I am having to really concentrate to remain lucid. 

I finally become annoyed with all of the distractions and decide to complete a task I had agreed to try earlier with my wife, so I concentrate on going to where I now live. 

As I had asked my wife earlier in the week to place something on a couch in a spare bedroom that I never go in, and not tell me what it is, I decide to try to find out what she placed on the couch. 

I float upstairs and go into our spare bedroom.  

When I get into the bedroom the couch is gone (lol).  

As I float around the room I find the couch against a different wall where an organ usually sits. 

I see a metal candle holder and a gray sweatshirt on the couch. 

I then float over to my wifes bedroom and lay down next to her and hug her. I tell her several times to try to remember the dream we are now sharing together (which of course she doesn't). 

After waking up I ask my wife about what she had placed in the spare room. She seems interested in the candle holder and asks me what it looked like. I describe it to her as a metal candle holder which amazes her. 

When I check the spare bedroom, I find a metal candle holder with a short fat candle in it which I didn't see. I also find a book on the couch which I also didn't see. 

My wife is curious about what the sweatshirt looked like in my dream, and when I tell her it was a gray sweatshirt, she tells me that she did have a gray sweatshirt on the couch, but had just taken it out the day before.

----------


## iadr

I realize that I am dreaming when I find myself at work and hear a guy I work with coming in to work about 3 hours earlier than he normally gets to work. 

After telling myself several times that I am dreaming, I find myself back in my bed relaxing, but am aware of all kinds of voices around me, with the most dominant voice being a mans voice. 

Annoyed by the voices I command them to leave, after which I feel a spirit float over and start hovering over me, almost like it is trying to smother me. 

Although I sense no evil or repulsiveness in the spirit, and cannot sense whether it is male or female, I command it to leave, and begin drawing white light into myself, after which I feel the spirit lift, and feel something like start dust descending into me. 

I then feel myself being thrust straight up in the air very fast like a rocket.

----------


## iadr

I took 8mg of galantamine with 500mg of choline along with a 7mg nicotine patch to bring on this experience. 

(If you have never used supplements before it is best to start with a dose about half this size and don't use the nicotine, because half a dose is plenty strong the first couple of times). 

Having read all of the advantages and disadvantage of using a nicotine patch I decided that having one on for only a couple of hours was probably not going to hurt, so decided to give it a try. 

And it worked, it produced a very music lucid dream. 

I began by hearing some nice upbeat pop music in background, almost like carnival music. 

As I concentrate on the music it pulls me right into the dream where I am able to decide what I want to do. 

I first find my house and float into my bedroom where I found my dog and give her a big hug. I then run my hands over her body concentrating on her hips to send healing energy into her hips. She is aware that I am there with her and I feel her love coming back to me. 

I then encounter another spirit entity in my bedroom, but it is weak, so I am able to easily beat it down. 

I decide to float up to our spare bedroom where my wife has placed some things on a couch for me to try to find. As my dog and cat are both aware of my spirit presence they both follow me up to the bedroom. 

When I get up to the spare bedroom there is a small green chair sitting there instead of the green couch, and there are all kinds of things on the chair from a gray sweatshirt, to a book, to something that looks like a small music box with a horse on the top of it, to about 4 of 5 other things. 

As I am looking at all of the things I am concerned that I may not be able to remember all of them, so I reach for my digital recorder to try to record what I am seeing. Unfortunately this distracts me somewhat and I lose focus on some of the things I am looking at so have to concentrate to get back into the dream. 

  I then try to record what I am seeing, although there is nothing on my recording when I get up. 

I then decide to go visit my wife since she has been out of town all week on vacation visiting her son in another state. 

After concentrating on the place my wife is at I find myself flying though the air turning somersaults along the way as I am flying through the air. This took much longer than I expected as I seemed to be flying for 4 or 5 minutes, although it really was quite enjoyable, as I was able to look down at the various scenery along the way. 

Finally I arrive at the place my wife is at to find her out in a large motor boat sitting in the back seat while her son is in the front seat driving. 

I then decide I would like to see her sons new house, so concentrate on that, but instead end up in someplace like a business where they are three dogs, two of which are black and are quite large. 

Although there are people in the business, the dogs are the only ones aware of my presence and are jumping up trying to play with me. 

So I play with them a little bit and pet them on their heads. 

I then find an old Bible that has the cover half way torn off of it, so open it up to find something like a genealogy in it, and my step sons address. 

Before I can shoot off to the address though I become aware that my time has just run out and that the dream is now ending, which it does. 

The most interesting parts of this dream was the nice music I heard all the way through the dream, and all of the animals which were aware of my presence everywhere I went, in addition to the flying adventure as I this is the first time I ever remember turning somersaults while flying.

----------


## iadr

I take 1200mg of GPC about an hour before taking 8mg of galantamine and 500mg of choline, and then go back to bed at about 04:30 using the WBTB method. 

An hour later I feel images begin to form as the supplements kick in and feel my dog beside my bed growling at me as she chews on my arm. As this is something she never does, I realize that I was dreaming, so begin repeating to myself that I was dreaming. 

I find a light cord and pull on it several times which convinces me even further that I am dreaming as the light does nothing when I pull on the cord. 

I then begin floating around my house, although my house looks much different than it normally does as there are all kinds of different things in it that are not normally there. After floating around my wife for a while and making her aware of my presence I decide to float over to my neighbors house. 

When I get to my neighbors house I meet him as he is coming out of his door. He is very aware of my presence but mistakes me for someone else at first as he calls me Bob, but then realizes who I am. 

I then decide to take a trip to the moon so raise my hands in the air (lol) and think of going to the moon.   

It seems to take forever, but suddenly I feel myself inside of a space  ship, which is shaking violently.   

A small window appears in front of me that I am able to look out of and I see a large sticker tree in front of where my space ship is landing. 

As I look out I see a whole landscape of these kinds of trees. 

After landing, I float out of my space ship and find that the scenery is now different, as it is now rolling hills of grass with a highway and a few houses spaced out along the highway. 

I feel my wifes presence beside me as I relax in the grass, and as I enjoy the peacefulness of this place. 

I decide that this would be a nice place to come back and visit anytime I just want to be alone and relax. 

Although I know this is not what the moon looks like, it must have been what I wanted it to look like in my dream.

----------


## iadr

Finally, a lucid that I was able to achieve without supplements! 

I seem to be out of town and am spending the night someplace like an apt building in this dream. 

During the night I become concerned that my alarm clocks may not wake me up in time to get to work on time. 

I wake up at about 07:00 in my dream and realize that I have overslept as I was supposed to have been at work by 04:30. 

I think about calling my boss and letting him know that I am running late, but decide to try to sneak into work unnoticed instead. 

I then decide to check out my reports from my apt to make sure that they all ran ok, however I am unable to find a computer in my apt to check them out with. 

Although I am sure that this is really happening to me, and that there is no way I could be dreaming, I decide to ask myself if I am dreaming anyway, and to try floating. 

To my amazement I float up into the air which then convinces me that I am dreaming. 

I keep hearing male voices in the hallway of the apartment I am staying in, and begin getting very annoyed with them as they are quite loud, as I hear one guy yelling at another guy. 

Then my cuckoo clock goes off (I have these go off every 30 minutes during the night to help me become aware in my dreams), but this time it is very annoying as it is interrupting my lucid dream. 

I continue concentrating on the dream until the alarm finally stops, at which time I begin hearing the male voices again.  

With an act of will I fly out of the apt where I no longer hear the voices. 

Now I am free to fly at will, so fly all over the place doing all sort of aerobatic stunts while flying. 

I decide to try the advanced lucid dreaming task from the dreamviews.com site of finding a reflection of myself in a mirror and pulling it out of the mirror and asking it why we dream, so start looking for a mirror, but am have a lot of trouble finding one. 

Finally, a mirror appears in front me. 

When I look into the mirror I see something that looks like a small tree instead of a reflection of myself. 

I reach in and pull the small tree out of the mirror and ask it why we dream. 

Instead of answering me in words, the tree begins expanding, and grows into a beautiful little tree with a magnificent design. 

Interpretation: The image in the mirror seemed to be showing me that the reason I dream is to branch out or expand, and become more fulfilled. 

I then begin flying around some more and find myself someplace like a remote oriental village where the people live in grass huts. 

I continue flying up and down the streets of this small village until the dream finally ends.

----------


## iadr

After taking 8mg of galantamine with 500mg of choline this morning I found myself watching a dream where I was at work.   

Realizing I was dreaming I began telling myself I was dreaming after which I began feeling dizzy and started hearing voices from a couple of different places. 

I then floated out of my body right up to the ceiling in my bedroom. 

Interesting, everything looked exactly like it does in the physical this time. 

I then floated out to my living room where everything there looked exactly like it does in the physical also, and when I floated into the bathroom everything there looked exactly the same as it does in the physical. 

When I floated back out into my living room I felt myself running out of energy and could tell that my experience had come to an end after only about 1 minutes. 

I was amazed how everything looked exactly like it does in the physical realm this time, but the experience was much too short.

----------


## iadr

After taking 8mg of galantamine with 500mg of choline this morning I found myself watching a dream where I was at work.   

Realizing I was dreaming I began telling myself I was dreaming after which I began feeling dizzy and started hearing voices from a couple of different places. 

I then floated out of my body right up to the ceiling in my bedroom. 

Interesting, everything looked exactly like it does in the physical this time. 

I then floated out to my living room where everything there looked exactly like it does in the physical also, and when I floated into the bathroom everything there looked exactly the same as it does in the physical. 

When I floated back out into my living room I felt myself running out of energy and could tell that my experience had come to an end after only about 1 minutes. 

I was amazed how everything looked exactly like it does in the physical realm this time, but the experience was much too short.

----------


## iadr

After sleeping for 7 hours I get up and stay up for 2 hours before going back to bed to attempt another supplement based lucid dream with galantamine/choline. 

The biggest problem with this attempt is that I had slept too much so was not tired enough to fall back asleep. 

After practicing transporting myself around my house and some other places, I finally give up and just concentrate on keeping my mind blank to go to sleep. 

Not too long after this I find myself in my upstairs bedroom looking out at my back yard where I notice a dog being out there that I used to have several years ago. 

Knowing at this point that I am dreaming I begin telling myself enthusiastically that I am dreaming which intensifies the images and 
causes them to start taking on a life of their own. 

After watching a host of strange animals parading around my back yard I concentrate on floating which shoots me out of my body straight up into the sky.

----------


## iadr

Had a series of lucid dreams this morning after taking the galantamine/choline combination. 

At first I find myself driving through a forest area with my wife. 

It is so dark outside that we can only see as far as our headlights are shining in front of us which is about 50 feet. 

I am driving slow while watching the animals playing in the forest when I suddenly see 3 young deer to the left of us.   

I am glad to have been driving so slow because otherwise I feel I may have run into the deer. 

I continue driving slow watching the animals play in the forest. 

__________________________________________________  ____________________ 
After recording this dream on my digital recording, I fall back asleep and then find myself laying out on the ground a ways from a house which looks like the house I grew up in. 

As I lay out on the ground I notice a lot of small animals around me playing. 

I small german shepherd puppy then starts walking toward me on one side while an all white puppy with short hair walks toward me on the other side. 

The small white puppy comes over and lays down next to my chest and start licking me on the face while I pet it. 

(I believe this may be the same puppy that came over to me in my lucid last week and started licking my face). 

As this lucid has been lasting a while I feel myself beginning to forget many of the details in the first part of it, so decide to wake up and record it before I have forgotten the entire experience. 

__________________________________________________  ____________________ 
After recording this lucid I fall back asleep one more time to this time finding myself laying face down on my pillow. 

I am wondering how I can breath so easily with my head buried in my pillow when I realize that I am dreaming and it is only my dream body that is face down in my pillow. 

I continue laying in this position until I finally decide to check to make sure I am not actually laying this way which I wasn't. 

__________________________________________________  ____________________ 
Not sure why I have been dreaming about all of these animals lately, but I am glad that they are so friendly toward me.

----------


## iadr

I am with a lady in this dream and we are somewhere where they are going to have some kind of a teaching session. 

Before the session begins though she leaves and goes up front to soak her legs in a fountain. 

I go up to join her but there is no room next to her, so I sit down behind her. 

I then notice her looking around for me. 

When she sees me she comes back and joins me and tells me how much it helped her legs to soak then in the fountain. 

We then begin dancing around the building going down the hallways doing ballroom dance moves, only we are floating about 2 feet above the ground the entire time we are dancing. 

We dance together for what seems like 30 minutes, until I seem to know it is time to stop dancing, which is when we stop. 

I then wake up right before my alarms go off. 

One of the more fun non-lucid dreams I've had in a long tim

----------


## iadr

I take 8mg of galantamine with 500mg of choline after sleeping for 5 hours, stay up and hour, then go back to bed. 

I find myself in a house I used to own 20 years ago with my step son, and we are cleaning up the attic getting ready to sell the house. 

I am vacuuming the floor, but then take the vacuum cleaner apart for some reason. 

When I try to put the vacuum cleaner back together the parts do not fit right, so I finally give up trying and start sweeping the floor with a broom. 

I then realize because of all of the discrepancies in the dream that I am dreaming. 

I concentrate on the first task I had decided to try before falling asleep, that of asking a dream character what my dream name is. 

At first nothing happens, but then I suddenly find myself being carried in the arms of a beautiful young, shapely, indian woman. 

I immediately ask her what my dream name is and she responds with something like Tierra, or Sienna, not sure because by the time I finally woke up from this dream it was 45 minutes later so it was difficult to remember some of the earlier parts of it. 

We go over to another room and make out for a while, after which I begin concentrating on the next task I wanted to try, that of going somewhere where it is warm and changing the weather to be cold and snowy. 

At first, nothing happens. Then, suddenly I find myself at a beautify tropical island where there are large hotels and modern buildings along a beatiful ocean shore. 

There are sunbathers everywhere. I enjoy watching the women walking along the beach for a while, after which I decide to try my task. 

When I concentrate on making it cold and snowy everyone suddenly disappears and I see large snow flakes coming down out of the sky. 

Although it is snowing a lot there is only a little of it that sticks to the ground. 

I suddenly find myself on the top of very snowy mountain where there appears to have been a blizzard, and where I see a large horse laying on the ground unable to move. 

As I start petting the horse he suddenly shakes the snow off of himself and starts getting up. 

I hear a mans voice saying that he is going to be ok since he is a horse, and can endure bad weather. 

I then find myself back on the beach where I was earlier, only the weather is nice now, and it is night time. 

I decide to leave the weather alone at this point and enjoy this place the way it was meant to be enjoyed. 

As I look out at the city enjoying the beautiful lights, I am attracted to one building that is taller than all of the other buildings and has a different shape than the other buildings as it is somewhat narrow at the bottom, but then gets wider at the top, a very unusual looking building. 

I fly over to the building to get a closer look at it. As I fly up toward the top of the building it looks a lot different than it did from a distance as it now looks like an old, abandoned building. 

I then find myself inside of a hotel in their pool area where I see a small pool of boiling hot water about 20 feet from the platform I am standing on. 

Knowing that I am dreaming I decide to jump into this pool of hot water. 

So I take a big leap while turning a somersault in the air and land in the boiling hot water. 

I feel absolutely nothing while in the water. 

I then begin to become more aware of my body so decide it is time to get up and record my dream.

----------


## iadr

I take 8mg of galantamine with 500mg of choline after sleeping for 5 hours, stay up and hour, then go back to bed. 

I find myself in a house I used to own 20 years ago with my step son, and we are cleaning up the attic getting ready to sell the house. 

I am vacuuming the floor, but then take the vacuum cleaner apart for some reason. 

When I try to put the vacuum cleaner back together the parts do not fit right, so I finally give up trying and start sweeping the floor with a broom. 

I then realize because of all of the discrepancies in the dream that I am dreaming. 

I concentrate on the first task I had decided to try before falling asleep, that of asking a dream character what my dream name is. 

At first nothing happens, but then I suddenly find myself being carried in the arms of a beautiful young, shapely, indian woman. 

I immediately ask her what my dream name is and she responds with something like Tierra, or Sienna, not sure because by the time I finally woke up from this dream it was 45 minutes later so it was difficult to remember some of the earlier parts of it. 

We go over to another room and make out for a while, after which I begin concentrating on the next task I wanted to try, that of going somewhere where it is warm and changing the weather to be cold and snowy. 

At first, nothing happens. Then, suddenly I find myself at a beautify tropical island where there are large hotels and modern buildings along a beatiful ocean shore. 

There are sunbathers everywhere. I enjoy watching the women walking along the beach for a while, after which I decide to try my task. 

When I concentrate on making it cold and snowy everyone suddenly disappears and I see large snow flakes coming down out of the sky. 

Although it is snowing a lot there is only a little of it that sticks to the ground. 

I suddenly find myself on the top of very snowy mountain where there appears to have been a blizzard, and where I see a large horse laying on the ground unable to move. 

As I start petting the horse he suddenly shakes the snow off of himself and starts getting up. 

I hear a mans voice saying that he is going to be ok since he is a horse, and can endure bad weather. 

I then find myself back on the beach where I was earlier, only the weather is nice now, and it is night time. 

I decide to leave the weather alone at this point and enjoy this place the way it was meant to be enjoyed. 

As I look out at the city enjoying the beautiful lights, I am attracted to one building that is taller than all of the other buildings and has a different shape than the other buildings as it is somewhat narrow at the bottom, but then gets wider at the top, a very unusual looking building. 

I fly over to the building to get a closer look at it. As I fly up toward the top of the building it looks a lot different than it did from a distance as it now looks like an old, abandoned building. 

I then find myself inside of a hotel in their pool area where I see a small pool of boiling hot water about 20 feet from the platform I am standing on. 

Knowing that I am dreaming I decide to jump into this pool of hot water. 

So I take a big leap while turning a somersault in the air and land in the boiling hot water. 

I feel absolutely nothing while in the water. 

I then begin to become more aware of my body so decide it is time to get up and record my dream.

----------


## iadr

After taking 8mg galantamine, 500mg of choline, and 600mg of Alpha-GPC I find myself dreaming that my wife and I are visiting her grandmother (she does not have a grandmother, although she did in this dream). 

We drive 125 miles to get to her grandmothers house. 

While at her house I decide to make a lucid attempt, so take my supplements, and go lay down in a spare bedroom. 

After about an hour of trying to fall asleep in my dream I am asked to get up and have dinner with everyone which I do...grudgingly. 

After eating dinner I go back to bed hoping I will still be able to get lucid. 

I begin feeling a tingling sensation all over my body and feel myself laying face down in the bed, even though I am actually laying on my back. 

I then feel like I am going to slide right out of the bed. 

At this point in my dream I realize that I am dreaming so start telling myself over and over again that I am dreaming. 

Several women come into the bedroom I am in along with my wife to get some clothes out of the closet to wear as they are going out somewhere. 

I try hard to ignore them so that I can stay lucid in my dream. 

After they leave a guy comes and lays down next to me in the bed and starts trying to touch me. (I assume this must have been some kind of faggot spirit trying to get to me, that I just incorporated into my dream). 

I get so annoyed with this pervert that I will myself out of my body. 

I find myself somewhat glad that this pest approached me at this point because it forced me to concentrate harder to get out of my body to get away from him. 

I fly around outside of my wifes grandmaus house with perfect control, staying close to her house which is in a remote wooded area, flying close to the ground, and even flying sideways a number of times which felt like cutting through the air. 

I then remember that I wanted to look at my dream hands the next time I was lucid, so look at my hands. 

Amazingly, my hands look exactly like they do in the physical.   

Aware that I still had my eyes closed while looking at my hands, I open my eyes and look at them again, and they still look exactly like they do in the physical. 

As I look continue looking at them for some time though they change a bit as I now have an extra finger on each hand (lol), but they still look like flesh. 

My extra finger, in addition to another one of my fingers on each hand now bends and goes behind my other fingers. 

I now try concentrating on another thing I wanted to try, that of repeating the alphabet backwards to myself while lucid, and find that I am able to do it. 

When I try my next task of remembering what I did in the physical the previous day though, all I can remember are the things that I did in my dream, that of going to my wifes grandmaus house. 

After about 45 minutes I decide it's time to get up and record my dream while it is still fresh in my mind.

----------


## iadr

I become aware that I am dreaming when I start seeing images of various places cross my mind. 

As I concentrate on the images I get pulled into the dream and find myself floating along a riverbank that runs along a cliff. 

When I think about trying a task of asking a DC what my dream name is again I find myself back in my bed with my cat up on my chest. 

Only my cat seems much larger than normal as when she lays down next to me she is almost as long as I am. 

I then feel my dog climb up in the bed and lay down on the other side of me. (My dog is too old and large to be able to get up in bed with me, so this had to just be her spirit). 

After enjoying the company of my pets spirits for a while I decide it is time to venture out, so I think about floating and float out of my body. 

I soon find myself walking around in a large hole in the ground that appears to be something like a prison yard, only it is down in the ground. 

After walking around in this large hole for a while I realize I have been walking when I could have been flying, so then start slowly flying around the yard. 

I also notice that I have had my eyes wide open this whole time so decide to close my eyes so that I wont be tired in the morning when I get up. 

I find that I am able to see just as well with my eyes closes as I could while they were open. 

I find myself in a building going down a stairwell where I meet a guy I used to work with 6 years ago. 

I decide to test him, so ask him who he is. 

He looks at me really funny, as if to say, Why are you asking me that, you know who I am. 

When I ask him again, he tells me his name. 

When I ask him where he is from he again looks at me really funny as if to say Why are you asking me that, you know where I am from, so I just tell him that I was just checking to make sure it was him, and stop questioning him. 

I then find myself in another building that seems like an apartment complex. 

As I float through this apartment complex in which everyones door is open, I see different families in each of the room. 

In one room I see my own parents and brothers sitting around a table.   

I float in to get a closer look at them and then leave. 

I then find myself in what seems to be someones house where I meet a DC who is somewhat heavy set, but very friendly and congenial toward me. 

When I ask him his name he tells me his name is Bob. 

The house I am in is very unusual as it is not only carpeted on the floor, but is also carpeted on the walls and ceiling. It is a very large house with many rooms. 

It appears to be a dream house that Bob has created out here in the dream world. 

Bob shows me all around his dream house as I follow him around floating from room to room. 

I notice that Bob has a wife and two kids there with him in his house. 

When I ask Bob if the wife and kids he has with him there in his dream world are the same wife and two kids he has in the physical world, he looks at me sort of funny, hesitates, and then says Yes. 

I ask Bob if he has a computer and an email address in the physical world after which he says Yes, that he has 3 or 4 email addresses. 

When I ask Bob what his email address is he rattles off some numbers like 113345, but never gives me an extension. 

I sense that Bob would prefer that I become more skilled at visiting this realm before he gives me his email address, so dont push him anymore for it. 

I ask Bob if he has ever been to Dreamviews.com on the internet and he tells me that he has never been there and that he just learned how to do this on his own. 

In my experience Bob seemed to be a real person who has been able to create a dream house for him and his family in the dream world where they go at night when they go to sleep.

----------


## iadr

After floating around enjoying a lot of different landscapes I find myself with an attractive gal that I would like to be alone with. 

Unfortunately everywhere we go there are either a lot of people, or else the landscape is just not romantic. 

One place we end up is an oriental village where there are a lot of people walking around and a lot of small shops. 

I enter a small restaurant with her where I see the prices posted on the door. 

The prices for items are very cheap, 3 cents for a cup of tea, 5 cents for something else. 

The lady who manages the restaurant seems a bit upset with me for not staying and ordering something, but I am still trying to find a secluded place where I can be alone with the gal I am with. 

I then find myself in a room full of people, mostly guys who are all talking.   

I am having a hard time getting out of this place until the gal I am with whispers in my ear that I just need to concentrate on the kind of place I would like to alone with her at. 

So I think for a while and decide that someplace where it is nice and grassy like a golf course late at night after everyone has gone home would be a nice place to go. 

As soon as I concentrate on this I find myself spinning slowly in a counter-clockwise motion while I float up in the air. 

Finally, because of her suggestion, I find myself alone with the gal in my dream, in the kind of place I wanted to be at.

----------


## iadr

I seem to have been being testing in this OBE to see how I would fare. 

OBE: 
I see an image of a tall building in the distance so fly over to it in my imagination.   

Still not lucid I imagine myself flying up toward the top of the building. 

Toward the top of the building I find myself in the dream and lucid, able to fly all over the place. 

I find myself flying very slow and very low, about a foot off the ground, able to fly forward, but not going any higher. 

I imagine myself floating up after which I find I can fly higher by concentrating on floating up at the same time I concentrate on going forward. So, once again I am now on my way. 

I find myself flying up a long, windy, mountain road where at the top of the road I run into an adversary. 

I concentrate on expanding my white light out from myself, and when it reaches my adversary he explodes in many small pieces. 

I hear a lot of applause coming out of the sky cheering me on. 

As I look out I find that I am on a very high cliff looking out over some very beautiful scenery far below. 

Since I am aware that I am dreaming, I decide to dive off of the cliff, so take a big dive off of the cliff. 

At first I am just floating in the air, but then feel myself floating slowly downward. 

Then, all of a sudden I find myself falling downward at a great deal of speed, somewhat terrifying until I come to a stop right before reaching the bottom, and then find myself being shot right back up to the top again. 

I find this so much fun that I repeat this movement another 10 to 15 times, allowing myself to fall freely down to the bottom, and then shooting myself back up to the top, enjoying one of the best carnival type of experiences I even experienced. 

I then begin wondering what other creatures might be out here watching me, and what they might be thinking about me doing this, and if they might be planning to attack me again. 

I see nothing when I look around though. 

I then find myself laying in my bed in my dream and see some mean man walk into my room.   

Once again I expand my white light out from my body, and when it reaches him he disintegrates. 

I sense the forces of good are smiling at me at this point although I hear no applause this time. 

As I am beginning to have a difficult time remembering everything that has happened in this dream, I decide to get up and record the dream before I have forgotten the entire dream. 



1st Lucid: 
I am playing basketball in this dream and able to dunk the ball very easily since I can jump so much higher in my dream than I can in the physical. 

At first I am playing basketball with 2 other guys and we are all using the same ball, but then manifest a couple of additional balls using my imagination so that we can all have a ball of our own. 

I then find that I am able to make full court shots with amazing accuracy. 



2nd Lucid: 
I find myself in an apt with 4 or 5 gals who are in their leotards laying on their sides exercising. 

I notice that the gal leading the exercises has a really large breast. 

When I look at her closer I see that she has tattoos all over her body. 

I then notice that the other gals also have tattoos all over their bodies. 

As I am trying to find a place to lay down in between them to exercise with them some guy runs into me with a bicycle he is riding, but I feel nothing. 

I laugh as he runs into a large pile of clothes on the other side of the apt and ends up falling head first off of the bicycle. 

I then find a place where I am able to lay down next to one of the gals to exercise with them. 

As I lay down next the gal she becomes very friendly and starts talking to me, although because of the length of this dream I forget what she said. 

I notice a couple of guys doing some kind of stomach exercise where they hold onto a bar and pull their legs up. 

As I think this seems like a good exercise I decide to try it myself, but have a difficult time holding onto the bar when I try it. (This seems like a good exercise to actually do in the physical though, so will start trying it). 

I decide that I should start getting ready to go to work as I have to be to work at 3:30PM in this dream, so I go to an upstairs bedroom. 

As I realize I am dreaming at this point I decide to just imagine myself being dressed for work, after which I am instantly dressed for work and ready to leave. 

On my way out I notice a bunch of beads and small change laying on the floor, but I leave it alone as I know it belongs to the gals who live in the house there.

----------


## iadr

I'm having a lot of difficulty getting lucid and getting out of my body in this dream, as I keep dreaming that my body is turned sideways in my bed and that I am laying on my stomach, although I am really laying on my side. 

Suddenly I find myself rolling very fast, clockwise I think, after which I find myself flying freely through someplace like a metropolitan area with high buildings, going higher and higher. 

After only about 5 minutes though I lapse back into a vivid dream.

----------


## iadr

I found it very easy to float out of my body this morning, but had trouble controlling my movements and staying out. 

The least little thought of anything I wanted to accomplish brought me right back into my body, so I decide to stop trying to do anything and just concentrate on floating. 

So...I concentrated again, and once again was able to float out, after which I lost consciousness and found myself floating face down about a foot above the floor when I once again gained consciousness. 

Was able to get out of this position by concentrating on floating higher. 

At one point I felt myself rolling which felt like I was rolling across the floor in a counter clockwise motion, although I could tell my physical body was lying still. 

Because of the lack of control, I just stayed close to home and floated around my house.

----------


## iadr

I have a difficult time getting back to sleep this morning after taking 8mg of galantamine, 500mg of choline, and 600mg of Alpha-GPC, as I must have stayed up a little too long. 

2 hours after going back to bed, and after getting up twice to use the bathroom and getting a small bite to eat, I finally begin to see dream images, so concentrate on the images and pull myself into the dream. 

I am a snake in this dream and find that I am able to communicate with a long thin snake that I see.   

I then turn into a variety of small insects during which time I am able to communicate with the kind of insects that I am. 

I find myself being a small dot later and am someplace like an home office where there is a map of world on the wall in front of me. 

I allow myself to float around on the map telling myself that wherever I land on the map is where I should go to. 

When I land someplace in Asia though I change my mind and decide that this experiment did not work the way it should have. 

I then find myself in a house on the floor with my wife on my back playfully holding me down on the floor. 

After about 5 minutes of this I realize that I could probably get free of her if I just will myself higher, so I will myself to float up in the air after which I begin floating up with her still on my back. 

After I get so high I am free of her and am now able to float at will around the house. 

I notice about 4 or 5 other people in the house, all of which I know in my dream, but none of whom I am familiar with in the physical. 

I impress everyone in my dream with my ability to float around the house at will as I float from room to room. 

I then start going through walls, going back and forth through the walls in the house with the greatest of ease. 

When I see a mess in the kitchen I will it clean with my imagination after which I notice it is clean. 

When I come back into the kitchen later and see an even bigger mess, I also will it clean. 

I continue floating freely through the house for what seems like a long time until I finally wake up.

----------


## iadr

As I concentrate on floating I find my dream body trying to float out of my physical body, although it appears to be stuck, as it is unable to get all of the way out. 

I try every which way I can think of to get out of my body, turning first this way, then that way, but nothing works, until I imagine myself flying, after which I find myself flying up through some trees and into what seems like the twilight zone. 

As I am flying through what feels like the twilight zone, I remember the task I had wanted to accomplish, that of going to Mars. 

So I think about going to Mars, while at the same time giving my subconscious mind permission to take me to whatever planet it thinks would be best to go to. 

Almost immediately I feel myself descending and find myself flying in a place that is both dark and foggy, making it very difficult to see anything, although I do see some buildings that look like housing projects on the side of one of the roads I am flying along. 

As I am flying along I begin to hear some male voices which seem to be approaching me as they are getting louder and louder. 

I relax as in the past when I have encountered these voices they usually don't seem to know I even there. 

This time they seem to know I am there though, because I very shortly feel myself completely covered by something like a blanket which forces me back into my body and causes me to wake up, putting an end to a perfectly fun adventure.

----------


## iadr

I find myself at a beautiful lake surrounded by some nice shade trees.    

As I relax and enjoy this beautiful scene, I begin thanking my subconscious mind for taking me to such a beautiful place, after which I am taken to several other places equally as beautiful, most of which I had forgotten by the time I woke up. 

At one place I find myself at, I see a long black rocket sticking out of some water. 

When I decide I would like to take a trip in the rocket I find myself shooting up into space in what I would describe as an feeling of nothingness which was very relaxing. 

Shortly after this I find myself viewing several cities below me as I fly over them in which the buildings all look real tiny like match boxes. 

I am then distracted because something seems to have a hold of my feet trying to pull me out of my bed. 

Finding myself back in my body I deal with the being by expanding my white light out around myself, after which it leaves. 

I then find myself in another lucid dream in which I am running down a hallway, someplace like a college dormitory, with what seem like deer. 

I find that I am able to keep up with them as I am running on all fours like they are, using both my hands and feet to run. 

I laugh at myself at the way I am using both my hands and feet to run. 

Once again I am distracted though, as this time something seems to have climbed up into bed with me and is wanting to cuddle with me. 

Although whatever it was that was with me in bed did feel rather nice, and probably meant me no harm, as it seemed to just want my affection, I was in no mood to be distracted from my other adventures again, so once again expanded my white light around me and got rid of it. 

At this point, having already forgotten about half of the early part of my dream because of the length of it, I decided to record what I remembered of it, so reached for my digital recorder and recorded my dream. 

The remainder of my morning resulted in several short lucids, the most interesting one being one in which I was showing my wife how to control this big hand which just happened to be sticking out in front of us, by using her imagination, which she found she was able to do.

----------


## iadr

This happened last week while I was on vacation. 

After taking the galantamine/choline/alpha-gpc combination I have a false awakening in which I remembered having taken the supplements, but am bummed out because they appear to have not worked. 

I then find myself floating out of my body, so realize that this was just a false awakening and that I am actually dreaming. 

I feel myself bouncing against a wall, but am unable to go through the wall. 

So I back up about 5 feet and get a run at the wall and go right through it. 

I spend the rest of the morning floating around the vacation villa I am staying in going from room to room with no trouble going through the walls.

----------


## iadr

I realize that I am dreaming after having somewhat of a nightmare in which my wife and I are staying in some place owned by my company and in which I had taken some galantamine/choline to get lucid, but am having a difficult time getting lucid because of all of the distractions and noises in the place we are staying. 

Because of all of the problems I am having, I finally realize that I must be dreaming, so start telling myself over and over that I am dreaming. 

Once some scenery starts coming to me I concentrate on finding a groundhog. 

I find myself somewhere outside where there seems to hundreds of animals walking around, none of which appear to be groundhogs. At one point I even see a chicken walk by me. 

As I continue to concentrate on finding a groundhog all of the other animals disappear and a couple of friendly groundhogs walk up to me, one of which is somewhat smaller than the other one. 

I tell the small groundhog that I am going to show it what it feels like to float in the air, and then concentrate on levitating it off of the ground, after which it floats up into the air a couple of feet. 

I then remember the basic task from dreamviews.com of asking someone to tell me something about myself that I don't already know, so pronounce out loud that I would like someone to tell me something about myself that I don't already know. 

As soon as I say this, the groundhogs disappear, and I find myself surrounded by a number of DCs, mostly guys I think, who all start talking at once telling me all kind of negative things about myself. 

One guy tell me that I never stick with my goals to accomplish them, while another one tells me that I start something and then 6 months later have completely forgotten about it. 

A bit annoyed with everything I am hearing, I concentrate on making all of the DCs disappear, after which they are all gone. 

I then see an adversary of some sort to the right of me off in the distance, so concentrate on making him disappear by using my imagination, after which he is gone. 

Once he is gone, I see a vision of Jesus at an equal distance to where my adversary was, only off to the left side. 

Happy at this point with having completed the tasks I decide to try something else I've never tried before, so picture a door in front of me and tell myself that when I open the door I am going to find a beach with a beautiful lady there waiting for me. 

When I open the door the beach is there, but it is full of people swimming, both men and women, who all seem to be together, with no one left for me. 
So I try the door thing again, and this time end up somewhere like a cave where there is something like dating service. 

I find myself standing in a line of guys who are being matched up with a line of gals on the other side. 

When it comes my turn though the lady in charge of the dating service, who is somewhat of a heavy set lady, says that she is going to take me for herself, so flies over to me and takes me off flying with her. 

Although she is somewhat large I find her very pleasant to be around because she is so jovial and has such a great personality. 

She shows me how to fly by concentrating on where I want to go, and takes me all through the place showing the best places to fly. 

After a while I lose track of her though and get lost. 

As I am flying through this place which appears to be underground I see all kinds of people who appear to be going places. 

They seem to notice me and seem to be making fun of the way I am flying, as I am really going slow. 

I hear one person say that I am only going 1 mile per hour. 

A bit annoyed at all of the problems I am having in this lucid, I finally wake myself up. 

After going back to bed I become lucid again, and this time things go much better as I find I am able to float at will so just float all around for about an hour going very high and then coming back down, and floating back up again. 

At one point I find myself falling freely so allow myself to fall freely, after which I stop right before hitting the ground, where I then find myself being shot right back up into the air again while I am still laying on my back. 

I have so much fun with this movement that I repeat it several times.

----------


## iadr

My wife and I are staying someplace that has something like a house next door to it with a bunch of lockers in it.  

I go over to the other house twice and get something out of a locker that I have there.  

The third time I go over to get something out of my locker I am unable to find my locker as it seems to be gone.  

Although all of the other lockers seem to be there, I am unable to find my locker anywhere.  

Because of the difficulty I am having in finding my locker, I begin to wonder if I could be dreaming.  

When I try to float I am only able to float about a foot off of the ground, which is unusual, because usually I find it very easy to float. 

As I continue to concentrating on floating though I become more convinced that I am dreaming and it becomes easier to float.  

I then float all over the place with no difficulty for what seems like an hour or so.  

Because of the length of the dream I am unable to remember all of the places I floated to when I wake up, but just remember floating around for a long time. 

I then lapse into a non-lucid in which I am staying someplace very close to what seems like a military landing strip.  

I watch in awe as one jet airplane after another comes down and lands on the runway which is only a few feet from where I am staying. 

Although I have enough awareness to realize that I have to get up to go to work in about 30 minutes, I have too little awareness to realize that I am dreaming. 

After thinking about it a bit, I decide to stay up and watch all of the planes landing rather than go back to bed and get some more sleep.

----------


## iadr

My wife and I are someplace on vacation when we just happen to wander into someones house, so I think, well let's just explore a little bit while were here. 

We wander through the living room, and through the kitchen, and then see a bedroom door open with a bed with the sheets pulled back with no one in it. 

When we walk upstairs we see a bedroom door open and see a couple of people laying in a bed. 

My wife hurries back downstairs wanting to leave but I catch up with her, put my arms on her shoulders and stop her. 

I tell her that I would like to explore this situation further, and find out who these people are, and where we are at. 

About this time a guy comes down the stairs who looks like a boxer as his body is well defined and he is wearing black boxer shorts. 

I explain to him that we had accidentally wandered into his house, and that I did not want to be nosy, but that I was wondering who he is. 

He tells me his name is Jade, and also tells me his last name, although I am unable to remember his last name when I wake up. 

I introduce myself telling him my first and last name and shake hands with him. 

Because of the length of the dream I begin to get the feeling that I am going to have a difficult time remembering all of it when I wake up. 

I then explain to him that we are dreaming and that I am one of his dream characters. 

He seems to think that this is odd, but remains very talkative. 

When I ask him what he is doing here, he starts off like he is going to give me an answer, but then gets a confused look on his face like he is not sure what he is doing here. 

He is holding something like a map in his hand and is trying to read it by using a lighter to provide some light, when he catches his map on fire. 

Another gal in the room helps him put the fire out. 

I tell him not to worry about it, that I have a problem figuring that out also when I am dreaming. 

I then find myself in a room with Jade and his wife, and a couple of other women. 

I tell everyone in the room that we are all dreaming and that I am one of their dream characters. 

When I ask one of the gals in the room if she knows who she is she says she does, but then gets a confused look on her face like she doesn't know who she is. 

I tell her not to worry about it because it is sometimes hard to tell who you are when you are dreaming. 

My dog then wanders into my room and starts whining which wakes me up.

----------


## iadr

I had just driven to a town I wanted to visit that was about 30 minutes from where I lived at in my dream. 

I am aware that it is the middle of the night and that I have to get up to go to work the next morning, but decide to visit the town anyway. 

Once I get to the town I am walking down this street trying to get somewhere when I encounter a very deep hole in the middle of the street that I am unable to walk around as it covers the entire street. 

I decide to climb down into the hole and then climb back up the other side of it to get by it, but when I hang down from the side I am unable to find anything to climb down on, so I am going to have to jump, and it is about 30 feet to the bottom. 

I get ready to jump down but then notice that there will be no way for me to get out once I am in the hole. 

I try to pull myself up but am having difficulty pulling myself up. 

When I see a lady standing to the side I ask her what would be the best way for me to get up out of this hole. 

She suggests that I use my feet to walk up the side of the hole while pulling myself up with my arms. 

I try this and it helps a little, but what helps more is that I realize that I can use my imagination to help me out of the hole, so I imagine myself being pulled out of the hole, which gets me out. 

Once out of the hole I wake up.

----------


## iadr

I was able to accomplish a couple of things last night that I have been unable to do. 

One was to use Seeded Visualization to bring on a lucid dream, and the other was to achieve a state of sleep paralysis, something I have only experienced a couple of times in the past 20 years. 

While relaxing after going back to bed, after having gotten up for about 30 minutes, I feel myself slipping into a very deep state of relaxation in which I was unable to move. 

As I resist the urge to move I begin hearing voices all around me, although they are not the least bit scary, as they are more like voices coming from a radio or television. 

As I enter the scary state between sleep and waking I resist the urge to wake myself and concentrate on floating out of my body which puts in a state of mind where I find it easy to begin visualizing some beautiful scenery. 

I begin visualizing some beautiful scenery in my mind and then imagine myself flying along this scenery. 

Before long my visualization turns into a dream and I find myself flying along this same scenery in a lucid dream. 

I allow the dream to take over and just enjoy watching all of the places that it takes me, over snow capped mountains, streams and rivers, in cities where there are people all around, most of which are foreigners to me, and finally to a room somewhere where there are a bunch of people, one of which is an attractive female. 

I allow myself to get distracted by the female. 

After a while I decide I have allowed myself to be distracted long enough so take off flying again. 

I decide I would like to take a trip to another planet and decide I would like to visit Jupiter.  

I think to myself that I wish I had done some reading up on Jupiter before trying this so I would know what to expect. 

As I concentrate on going to Jupiter I find myself at a space center with scientists all around me. 

When I ask one of them if they have any rockets that are going to be headed to Jupiter any time soon he takes me to a large warehouse area where there are several rockets. 

He points to a tall skinny rocket and tells me that this one is their Jupiter rocket. 

I decide to just merge myself with the rocket and wait until it takes off, but then find myself somewhere else doing something totally different, as I am now trying to find an old house that I can buy to fix up and live in, as for some reason I seem to be living in an apt in this dream, and am unhappy about not having a house. 

I finally wake up feeling elated at having been able to bring on a lucid dream from my visualizations.

----------


## iadr

I am on the campus of a college I went to about 30 years ago and it is 4am in the morning. 

I have a class that I am supplosed to be at by 7am, so am thinking I would like to sleep a little longer to try to have a lucid dream. 

Suddenly the place I am at gets flooded with people who are all showing up for an early exercise class at 4am in the morning. 

When it starts raining I head indoors and end up in an auditorium where I go up a couple of flights of stairs to the highest part of a balcony where I figure I can lay down to get a bit more sleep. 

No sooner than I lay down though, all kinds of people start coming into the balcony where I am at for a class and there is a professor at the front with long stringy hair that starts teaching the class. 

I have to get up from the pew I was laying down in because a couple of people come to sit in my pew. 

I leave there and walk down one flight of stairs thinking that maybe the balcony area below this one won't have a class going on in it, but when I get there it has a concrete swimming pool there with a bunch of people laying out by the pool. 

I decide that I could put on my swim trunks and then come out and lay by the pool to get some sleep before having to get up. 

But when I go to find the mens locker room I only two signs, one which says it is for Everyone, and another that says it for Pets. 

I finally find one that says Men on it, so head into it. 

I see a sign that says the section of lockers I in is lockers 5000 to 5999, and when I look at the lockers they all have peoples names on them. 

As my lock has the number 122999 on it I am thinking that I am a long ways from the section I should be at. 

I then wake up.

----------


## iadr

I'm jogging around the inside of a gym, and seem to be running about 4 miles. 

I notice my boss show up and start lifting weights after I have run a couple of miles. 

When I look at a clock on the wall it shows that it is 10:20 am which I think is odd as it is normally after 11:00 am when I am running, but I rationalize it away thinking that the clock must be wrong. 

I then find it difficult to run around the outside of the gym as my boss seems to have moved all of the weights to the outer edge of the gym, so I am having to run on the inside of the machines. 

Someone I pass notices a shirt that I am wearing that says something about running on it and asks me if I am training for a certain event. 

I tell him no, that I just enjoy running. 

I finish running and go into the locker room to change back into my work clothes but I am unable to remember which locker I put them in. 

While walking into the locker room I have this really weird feeling that I might be dreaming, but never once question my dream state. 

I then find my clothes laying on top of a locker as I appear to have forgotten to lock them up. 

I am relieved to find that my billfold and keys are still in my pants pockets. 

I vow to remember to lock up my clothes the next time I come to the gym. 

The locker room is huge and is full of other guys as it appears to the lunch hour. 

I have to walk around quite a while to find an empty spot where I can change into my clothes. 

There is water all over the floor and I seem to have dropped the sheets from my bed in the water as they are soaking wet. 

I also notice that my work pants are in the water so are soaking wet. 

I check again to make sure my keys and billfold are still in my pants pockets and am relieved that they are still there. 

I decide to ring my pants out and then go ahead and wear them, hoping they will dry fairly quick. 

A couple of other guys come over to the area where I am at to change into their work out clothes. 

I tell them they can use the locker that is there since I am getting ready to leave so don't need it. 

They thank me for being so considerate. 

I finally wake up and kick myself for not having gotten lucid in a dream with so many discrepancies, but being grateful for having such a vivid dream

----------


## iadr

I find myself at work in someplace like in a cafeteria where I have never been before. 

Because of the unfamiliar surroundings I question my dream state, only instead of trying to float myself, for some reason I decide to try levitating a man I see on the other side of the room. 

As I concentrate on making him float up into air he begins to float in the air. I then levitate a lady I see on the other side of the room, and then pick out another man, and cause him to float up into the air. 

Convinced that I am dreaming, I now find myself someplace like a museum, where there are all kinds of artifacts. 

While in the museum I run into a lady dressed in a nice business suit, who used to be my high school teacher many years ago, whose name in my dream is Barbara. 

She tells me that I was always her favorite student, and I in turn tell her that she was always my favorite teacher. I then give her a hug. 

When I concentrate on finding an inanimate object that I can bring to life, I see these totem poles in front of me, so decide to bring one of them to life. 

Big mistake, as it starts chasing everyone around the museum causing a panic in the museum.,  

I realize that I have made a mistake so get control of the situation by concentrating and getting the thing turned back into a totem pole. 

I then find myself somewhere like a water park and find myself on something like a merry-go-round out in a lake between 2 gals. 

As I look at the gal on my left, the gal on my right tells me that I don't want her because she is taken. 

When I ask her if she is taken, she tells me that she is not married and that she is not taken. 

When I ask her if she would like to hang out with me she says yes, and when I ask her what she would like to do she says "Have sex silly!". 

I tell her that I would like to time travel somewhere and ask her if she would like to time travel with me, and she says she would. 

We are then someplace like a large theater with all kinds of towns in it. 

When we get into some kind of circular thing with seats in it though I notice that she is not sitting with me, but is on the other side. 

I then find myself back in a large theater again, only I am by myself now, except for all of the ushers standing at the different doors and people in the various rooms. 

The doors all seem to be for people who want freedom from various countries as I see one door says it is for people who want freedom from Iraq, and other doors for people who want freedom from other countries. 

One door says it is for people who want freedom from freedom. 

At this point I start become too aware of my body from concentrating too hard, so decide to let go and just follow my dream a bit more. 

As I stop concentrating so much and allow the dream to develop on its own, I find myself someplace like an amusement park where on my left a motorcycle race is taking place. 

I watch in awe as motorcycles come flying through the air as they come over this ramp. 

To my right appears what looks like an ocean where they are having boat races.

----------


## iadr

I find myself standing by a stream where I see a snake which is about 2 foot long, 4 inches around, with a majestic looking head with short hair going about 12 inches along its head. 

Although the snake seems friendly enough I keep my distance from it. 

My cat shows up and starts playing with the snake, rolling around next to it, and then putting her paw out and touching the snake with her paw. 

I am trying to get my cat away from the snake to keep her from getting bit when I see 5 or 6 small otters sticking their heads up on the other side of the creek 

I see several other small animals also, and then see a couple of fairly large turtles walk across the creek in a shallow spot. 

Although one of the turtles makes it up the bank on the other side alright the other turtle gets stuck because the bank is too steep for it to get up. 

I walk over and push it up the rest of way onto the bank. 

When I return back to my side of the creek, I then see several small elephants only about a foot tall walking along the creek. 

Wait a minute I think, One foot tall Elephants! I must be dreaming! 

I decide to jump into the creek to test my dream state, thinking that the worst that could happen is that I could get all wet. 

So I jump out and as I head down toward the water back first, I stop right before hitting the water and begin to float. 

I spend the rest of the lucid floating along the top of the river on my back.

----------


## iadr

I wake up after 3 1/2 hours, record 3 vivid dreams, stay up for 45 minutes, then take some galantamine, put on a 7mg nicotine patch, and go back to bed. 

I must have stayed up too long, because for the next 3 1/2 hours I am wide awake, so just relax and practice meditating, transporting myself around my house, and flying, to try to bring on a dream, but nothing happens. 

At 04:30 I get up, take off the nicotine patch, get something to eat, and go back to bed. 

Finally, I get to sleep and at 05:00 wake up from another vivid dream which I record on my digital recorder. 

At 05:20 the next vivid dream comes. 

The dreams then start coming about every 5 minutes, and eventually about every 2 minutes, only they are really short dreams lasting only about 10 seconds. 

Between 05:00 and 06:30 I record 22 dreams on my digital recorder, most of which are only about 10 seconds long, but the last 3 of which I am finally able to get myself into the dream scene and become lucid in. 

In one dream I am my dog, and am going out her pet door. 

Then I am in an apartment high above the city at nighttime looking at all of the lights. 

In the last dream, I am back in my bedroom looking at my keys and billfold on my chester drawer.

----------


## iadr

I finally managed to have a descent WILD lasts night after taking galantamine/choline/alpha-gpc. 

I went straight to bed after taking it this time to make sure I could get back to sleep, and within 30 minutes after going back to bed, I started getting dream images so took off flying. 

Unfortunately because of the length of the dream I had forgotten most of it when I woke up. 

I just remember flying all around, then landing a couple of times, and taking off flying again. 

I seemed to have been more lucid the two times I landed, because I remember landing and taking off a couple of times, but then seemed to lose it after I took off flying.

I've been taking 2400mg of piracetam every morning when I get up to try to get rid of the tolerance I seem to have built up toward the galantamine, and it seems to be working, as the galantamine is once again becoming effective.

Just thought of something else I did.

As I have a dog that is getting old whose health has been failing lately, I have been wanting to visit her while out of my body and see if I could give her some energy.

So, I thought about my dog, and there I was right with her, our spirits merged together.

Unfortunately, she was right outside of my bedroom at the time, which I guess was a bit too close to where my physical body was, because it brought me back into my body and ended the lucid.

But just as soon as I came back into my body, she got up and walked into my bedroom and layed down next to my bed.

So she must have sensed my presence.

----------


## iadr

I am jogging along a road that I used to jog along with my dog several years ago when she was younger and able to run farther, when I suddenly find that I am able to fly.

Realizing that I am dreaming at this point, I decide to find my dog and take her flying with me.

As I am flying along I see a place with a sign on the front of it that says it is the Cat's Meow.

Thinking that I might find my dog in there I fly inside to take a look around.

Inside I find my dog laying on the floor all by herself, so pick her up and hold her to my chest and hug her.

I then take her outside and start walking along the route we used to jog together while carrying her.

She has her paws around my neck as I am carrying her.

I seem to be wearing a tool belt that keeps getting in my way, and am having difficulty keeping hold of her as she keeps slipping down.

So I finally take off my tool belt, and then wrap a belt around her and myself to keep her close to my body.

As I then have no trouble holding onto her I take off flying down the street with her, flying somewhat slow and low to the ground, but at least we are flying together.
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _______________

Just remembered something that happened at the beginning of this dream.

I remembered to look at my hands, and they looked normal.

In fact I looked at them several times, and every time I looked at them they looked completely normal, which is a first for me.

----------


## iadr

I am going someplace like the Florida Keys with my wife on vacation, where we have to take several boat rides to get there.

At first we are on a large boat like a ship that drops us off at another station where we have a catch a smaller boat. 

While on the boats, I am carrying some kind of small pet in my hand like a lizard or a frog.

While on the first boat I am less concerned about my pet than I am after we board the second boat, as the second boat is much smaller and has holes in it where if I drop my pet I could lose it in the water.

For this reason I am holding onto my pet with both hands while on the second boat to make sure and not drop it in the water.

When a small kid asks if he can hold my pet I tell him no, because I am concerned that he might drop him.

He is upset about this until his dad explains to him why I refused to let him hold my pet.

When we get off of the first boat we are on something like a large dock where boats are arriving on both sides of.

We are looking for our next boat on the right side of the dock where 2 or 3 boats have just arrived when I see the boat we need, which had a number 69 on it, arrive on the left side of the dock.

We walk over and get on our boat on the left side of the dock.

This boat is much smaller than the ship we just got off of and is going a lot faster. 

I watch the water as we go blazing through it, holding onto my pet with both hands to make sure and not drop it in the water.

After a while our boat slows down as we approach a dock where we get off at.

We seem to be on some sort of island where some actors who are all dressed up are putting on a play.

When I look at a map that I have in my hands I realize that we must have taken the wrong boat, so are now at the wrong place, as it seems like we should have taken boat 35 instead of boat 69.

I am trying to find someone who can give us directions on how to catch the correct boat, but everyone is so busy that no one has time to talk to me.

When we go into some kind of business I see a gal that I have known for several years working the cash register.

When I ask her if she could help give us directions she says she would be happy to since I have always been one of her mothers favorite people.

Before she is able to help us though, a bunch more people come into the business that she has to help.

People just keep coming in and waiting in line, keeping her too busy to help us.

I wait patiently hoping that people will stop coming into the business so that she will have time to help us, but it never happens.

She then has to leave, so apologizes that she was unable to help us.

At this point, because of all of the difficulty I am having, I question my dream state and try floating.

To my surprise I am able to float, so now realize that I am dreaming.

When someone makes fun of me floating, I tell them to try it themselves if they think it is so easy.

I then remember a couple of tasks I had wanted to try, that of riding a tsunami, or looking in my closet to see what is there.

As I had already ridden a tsunami a couple of months ago, I decide to try looking in my closet.

I must have been a long ways from home because it took me a while to get back to my house.

Once inside my house I float to an upstairs bedroom to take a look inside the closet, as I realize that looking in my own closet would be too close to my body, so would bring me back into my body.

To my surprise, everything was in place exactly like it is in the physical.

I then lapse into another vivid dream.

----------


## iadr

Although I had 7 really vivid dreams last night, this one was more magical than the rest of them, so I will record it.

I am at work in this dream, only am at an outside location, someplace like a shanty, where I am waiting at until it stops raining.

I seem to have ridden something like a magic carpet with a couple of dogs to get here.

The carpet I have been riding has a lever on the front of it that I use to steer it with, although I seem to have to use my mind to get it to go up and down and forward.

It is around 4am in the morning and very dark outside when my cell phone rings and I hear my boss on the other end.

He seems to be talking to someone in the background as he talks to me.

Before he finishes talking we seem to lose our connection because it suddenly gets quiet.

When I look at my cell phone, it shows that it is locked, so I press something like the 2 key to unlock it, after which I hear a dial tone.

As it has now stopped raining I take off again on my magic carpet, only this time I seem to be alone.

I am going along a road that has snow on it, which snow seems to have no effect on my carpet.

As I am flying along this road, a large red truck comes up behind me which in my dream is a Ford Tundra (lol).  Tundras are made by Toyota, but in my dream it was a Ford.

As he appears to be in a big hurry I start flying faster to stay out of his way.

I turn down a street, turning very wide in the snow from going so fast, with him still right behind me, also turning really wide in the snow around the corner.

I finally move over to the side of the road and let him by as he is in such a hurry.

I then find myself flying around someplace like a large office building where I am floating up and down some stairways, where I am able to make my magic carpet go higher by concentrating with my mind, and am able to steer it right and left with the control on the front of my carpet.

----------


## iadr

I am someplace like a church basement where I have 3 fishing poles sticking out a window trying to catch something.

The third pole only has line on it with a big pile of dog poop on the end.

As I look out a window I see squirrels and rabbits running around in the lot next door, so I assume that I must be trying to catch a squirrel or rabbit with this pole as there is no water outside, but just a long window well that I have the line in.

The first time something pull on my line and I start pulling it in, it seems to drop off right before I get it in.

I get busy doing something else, and when I come back I notice that something has been pulling on my line and has almost pulled all of my line out.

I grab the line and start pulling it in.

Whatever I have on the line feels really heavy.

I manage to pull it into the basement onto a shelf next to the window I had been fishing out of.

At first I think it is a squirrel, but when I take a closer look at it I realize it is a cow.

I grab a girl who happens to be with me in the basement and tell her that we need to run upstairs and warn everyone about the cow.

As we start running up the steps the cow is running after us.

At this point, I realize that how rediculous it would be for a cow to be running up these stairs so realize that I am dreaming.

The realization that I am dreaming also wakes me up though causing this to be an extremely short lucid.

----------


## iadr

I feel myself lying in bed with a young lady on top of me having sex with me. 

When I hear a voice warn us that someone is coming I try to pull the covers up over her, but am having a difficult time pulling them up, until I realize that they are already pulled up all the way, after which I just lay there and stay quiet.

I then realize that I have allowed myself to be distracted and that if I concentrate on floating I can probably float out of my body.

So I concentrate on floating and find myself floating out of my body sitting in something like a lawn chair while I float all around about 20 feet above the ground.

It is nighttime and a beautiful clear night with stars all over the sky.

As I raise my arms over my head and concentrate on one of the brightest stars I find myself flying toward it.

I fly past several other stars on my way to this star, which become blurs as I fly by them.

There are two other bright stars close to this star, but I continue concentrating on the star I had picked out.

When I fly past the other two stars they appear to be something like flying toasters as I fly past them on the way to the star I had picked out.

When I fly past the star I had picked out, it also appears to be something else when I fly past it.

I then concentrate on a task I had wanted to try of riding a tsunami.

As I concentrate on finding a tsunami, I find myself by several lakes and streams, all of which are very calm at this time.

I am still floating around in my lawn chair.

As I am floating along a stream I notice several men walking in what looks like a creek with their dogs.

I then concentrate on finding an ocean, and going back in time to a previous tsunami since there are obvious none happening at this moment.

When I do this, I find myself sitting on top of a tsunami in my lawn chair being tossed around, but mostly being rotated in a counter clockwise motion.

I decide that it might be more exciting to be standing up in my lawn chair while riding the tsunami, so stand up which makes me feel like I am surfing.

I then decide I would like to find my dog that we had put to sleep a couple of weeks ago.

As I concentrate on finding my dog I feel myself zooming down toward the ground in what appears to be a playground for dogs, as there are dogs everywhere of all sizes.

A large white dog with black spots notices me and is trying to play with me as I float down onto the playground.

As I continue to concentrate on finding my dog I am drawn to a doghouse that has a bunch of small puppies in it.

They almost seem like hamsters though because they are so small.

There I find my dog, although she is much smaller than she was in the physical, nursing these puppies.

When I notice that their water dish is dirty, I find a faucet and clean their water dish out and fill it with fresh water for them.

Overtaken with joy from having found my dog and seeing how happy she is on the other side, I begin crying which brings me too much back into the physical and wakes me up.

----------


## iadr

I am having a non-lucid dream in which it is 4am in the morning and I am concerned about having to go to work shortly, after having been up most of the night taking care of some business at a high school I used to go to.

Although my sister in law had been planning to give me a ride home to my parents house, I realize that it would be a long ways out of the way for her to drive me home, so tell her that I can just jog home to keep her from having to make a trip out of her way.

Although I am a little concerned about it possibly being dangerous to be out jogging at 4am in the morning, I decide to jog anyway.

When I start jogging home, because of all of the concerns I have about having had too little sleep, I question my dream state and realize that I am dreaming.

After telling myself several times that I am dreaming, the scenery changes and I find myself driving down the road in a car, only the car has no steering wheel that I am aware of.

I find that I am able to control the direction the car is going simply by thinking which way I want it to go, so sit back and just concentrate on keeping the car in the road.

As I am driving down the road, I pass several cars that are coming toward me.

I concentrate on keeping my car in the right lane as I go around several bends to the left and then to the right, having perfect control of my car.

----------


## iadr

I am riding something like a go-kart in this dream up a road while no cars are on it, after which I turn around and come back down the street.  I am enjoying going so fast on the go-kart but wish I could make it go even faster.  I can feel the breeze on my face as I ride the go-kart.

----------


## iadr

I am in a restroom in this dream.  When I try to sit down on a toilet to take a dump, the toilet begins moving on me as it has wheels on it, making it difficult to get onto.  After a couple of unsuccessful attempts, I suddenly realize I am dreaming, after which time I use my imagination to sit on the toilet, and start riding it all around the bathroom.

----------


## iadr

After meditating for about an hour I suddenly find myself flying around in a dream.

I remember that I had wanted to try to contact some DCs during my next lucid, and soon afterwards find myself in a couple's house.

The house I am in seems to be from an earlier period of time as they have what looks like an old console TV in their living room, which when I look at it closer I am able to see that it is a color TV.

The rest of their furniture and appliances also appears to be from an earlier period of time.

Even the automobiles on the street outside seem to be from about 20 years earlier.

I talk to this couple with great interest trying to learn everything I can about them, telling them that I am a person who is currently dreaming, after which they give me a tour of their house and ask me several questions about where I come from.

When I ask them what year it is, they have a different name for their years, as they do for everything else in their house also.

A calendar they show me shows the year or whatever cycle they use to measure time with to be 27,092.

I am thinking at this time that I must be in some kind of parallel universe where their progress is just a bit behind ours here on earth.

When we go outside there appears to be something like a jet flying in the sky, which noise seems to scare them as they seem to have no idea what it is.

I tell them not to worry, that they are just airplanes, and that I hear them all the time where I come from.

When I decide it is time to leave I can tell that they would prefer that I stay and talk with them, so I tell them that I will come back and visit them again, which they seem pleased with.

After flying off and landing again in a different place, I see a middle aged man with a beard doing some kind of weird dance.

He ignores me until I start doing the same kind of dance that he is doing, after which he invites me to meet some of his friends.

As we enter a place where he appears to live I meet several people who seem to be the age of college students.

When I tell them that I am a person who is dreaming, and that I am from the year 2008, they become very interested in me.

I notice a calendar laying on a table that says the date is 2003.

When I begin telling them about things that have happened in the past few years such as who the Presidents of the United States have been, and which teams have won the National Championships in football each year, they become very interested in me, and say something Wow, how do you know all of these things?

When I get ready to leave I can tell that they would prefer me to stay, so I tell them that I will come back and visit them again, which pleases them.

I then find myself facing a door, so tell myself that when I open the door a beautiful woman will be on the other side of the door.

After opening this door another door appears, and then another. I go through a total of about 7 or 8 doors before I find myself in someplace like an apartment with older furniture.

When someone asks me to sit down on an old couch I sit down.

I then see a gal come into the room, but am more concerned about the huge, muscular guy walking behind her who starts coming toward me.

When he gets right in front of me I try to protect myself by hitting him with my fist, but my fist goes right through him.

I decide at this time that it would be in my best interest to leave, so fly out of the place as fast as I can.

----------


## iadr

I'll skip the vivid dreams which I should have become lucid in because of all of the discrepancies like my wifes deceased daughter who was vacationing with us, and all of the difficulties I was having misplacing my keys, and light bulbs which seemed to be burned out, and just post the lucids.

*Lucid Without A Purpose:*
I find myself aware that I am dreaming while walking through a magnificent looking hotel somewhere with emerald colored marble walls and floors.  It seems like I am in Los Vegas.  I decide to just follow the dream and see where it takes me, after which I am walking outside along a beautiful boulevard.

I then find myself under the hotel with a bunch of tools working on something in what seems like dirt basement.  When I hear someone coming I hide most of my tools and lay down on the ground to try to make them think that someone other than me was working down there.

I realize at this point that I have allowed myself to become distracted and that I should be doing something other than working down in a dirt basement during a lucid, so concentrate on going somewhere else.

I then find myself outside on a beautiful paved street where it is night time and where there are several couples, all naked, making out with each other.  It almost seems like they are putting on a play or ballet though as they are moving around doing everything in slow motion.

*Controlling Someone:*
I am with some guy in this dream and find that I am able to change his shape and make him float at will.

----------


## iadr

I am at work and have to leave to go somewhere on a trip the the next morning, but have a new pc that has 2 hard drives, only one of which is connected.  Because the lan administrator was too busy to connect the second hard drive, he left it for me to connect.

I have the pc all apart trying to connect the second hard drive, but seem to have misplaced the screws I need to hook it up.

I am looking all over in the case for the screws.

I realize that I am dreaming at this point but feel half awake with the dream being more like a day dream.  I decide to try floating but nothing happens.

Although I am aware that I am dreaming I am unable to do anything else in the the dream because of being too awake, yet the dream continues.

A secretary who happens to be in the same room that I am in tells me that she is too busy to help me as she is going to have to help some people who need to verify their status for a trip they are taking the next day.

Suddenly there is a line of people at her desk wanting to verify their status for a trip they are leaving on the next day.

Another secretary I know comes over to help me with the pc and turns it on to make sure it will still boot up, which it does.

She tells me that she will have the lan administrator help me connect the second hard drive tomorrow, which eases my mind and allows me to finally get out of the dream.

----------


## iadr

*Someone reaching out to me:*
After having slept about 3 1/2 hours and then going back to bed and trying to get into a WILD for over an hour I finally get up, take some galantamine with choline and put on a nicotine patch and go back to bed.

15 minutes later I feel as if someone is reaching out to me trying to put their arms around me.  

*The Cafe:*
I then find myself in a small cafe where there are 2 or 3 other people and where I am aware that I am dreaming as I look around the place.

*Flying Down A Road:*
I leave the cafe and start flying down this beautiful road that has trees on both sides of it.  It is a nice summer day and everything is so green.

As I fly up higher I see 3 eagles in front of me so follow them for a while.

I then find myself back flying above a road again, only now there is snow all over the road and ground.

Later the road turns into a dirt road and the ground on both sides of it are also dirt.

I remember a couple of tasks I had wanted to complete of walking on water and breathing while swimming under water, but find myself in the middle of no where in something like a void after thinking about this, which is where my lucid ends with me in the middle of no where.

----------


## iadr

*Driving a bus:*
I find myself driving a large bus so enter the dream where there are two other guys with me in the bus.

I am trying to follow a car in front of us that is driving real fast and going around a lot of corners, so I have the pedal all the way to the floor driving as fast I can trying to keep up with the car.

I am amazed at the great control that have while steering the bus around these corners so far.

When I come to a really sharp corner though the bus is unable to turn that sharp so instead goes flying right off a high cliff we are on.

*Floating over a canyon:*
I am then floating over this vast canyon below with my two friends in this bus.

----------


## iadr

*Looked At My Dream Hands:*
The lucid begins with me looking at my dream hands.  Although my hands look the right color and look almost normal, the middle finger on each of my hands looks more like a toe as it is short and stubby.

As I continue looking at my hands my fingers change to all being long a skinny, and then I notice that I have 6 fingers on each hand.

*Walked On Water:*
I then find myself standing on top of a lake.  When I remember the task I had wanted to do of walking on water I begin walking on the water and walk about half way across the lake.

*Breathing While Swimming Under Water:*
I then remember the task I wanted to complete of breathing while swimming under water.  As I look out over the water there are dolphins jumping up all over the place.  I can also can see dolphins swimming around under the water all over the place as the lake is loaded with dolphins.  I dive down into the water and take a deep breath as I swim under the water.  I hear a noise that the dolphins are making as I swim under the water.  I take several more deep breaths as I continue swimming under the water.

*Harassed By My Wife:*
I then become aware that I am laying in my bed and that my wife is trying to open my door to see if I am asleep (I think this was actually  a spirit trying to mess with me).

As I am currently in a lucid dream I am wishing that she would leave me alone, so I try to keep her from opening the door by putting my foot against it.

She pushes harder though and gets the door open and comes in.

She wants to have sex, but I pretend that I am asleep hoping that she will leave me alone so I can continue dreaming.  But she persists in trying to seduce me.

While she is trying to seduce me I become aware that although my body is still on the bed, my head is now on the floor.  Then I feel my entire body on the floor.

She finally gives up on me and lays a pillow on my head and leaves.

I decide to remain on the floor and continue my lucid dream from there instead of risk getting up and ending the dream.

Just then she comes back into the room and says something about Virgil (someone who passed away a few years ago), and tells me that I need to come and see something.

*Sucked out of my body, Floated around my house:*
I then feel this force sucking or pulling me right out of my body, and I find myself floating around my kitchen which is in total disarray, with things laying around all over the place.

My cat Boo Boo is up on a kitchen counter playing with a roll of toilet paper that is hanging down from the ceiling.

I am amazed at how everything looks so different as there are only a few things in the kitchen and they are strung out all over the place.

*Sucked to a gymnasium:*
I then feel myself being sucked somewhere else, and find myself someplace like a gymnasium where some guys are playing basketball.

I think of another task I wanted to complete of either walking through fire or throwing flames, but nothing happens.  I even try spinning and looking at my hands again, all to no avail, as I seem to be out of energy at this point, so my lucid ends.

----------


## iadr

Just remembered another lucid I had that I had forgotten when I woke up.

I am enjoying some beautiful scenery somewhere like a flower garden fully aware that I am dreaming when the thought occurs to me "Hey I wonder if Hoshblah has ever been here?".  Hoshblah is a member from another site who often seems to go to the same places that I have in dreams and has been able to explain the scenery to me before I've even explained it in my post.

----------


## iadr

*The Room:*
I am in a room with a group of people when I notice a young gal I had been with sometime earlier hanging all over some other guy.
I just ignore them and keep doing whatever it is I am doing.
A bit later the guy leaves and she comes over and starts hanging onto me.

*In The Bleachers:*
I then find myself sitting in some bleachers with her by my side in the middle of a group of people.

People are ordering large pretzels from a lady walking around selling them for 50 cents each, and the lady is having them pass their money down to the end of the row they are in where she is collecting it.

Everyone who has a pretzel has their hand in the air which is allowing her to count the number of hands to determine how much money should be at the end of each row.

Somehow the young gal sitting next to me ends up with 2 pretzels which she did not ask for.

Since she had not asked for them, she is thinking about just keeping them without paying for them, so does not raise her hand.

I tell her that if she would like a pretzel I will buy one for her.

Just then the pretzel lady is next to us so I look in my wallet to get some money to pay her for 1 pretzel.  All I have in my wallet are 5 dollar bills and 20 dollar bills, so I hand her a crumpled up 5 dollar bill.

I correct her when she tries to give me only 25 cents for change by telling her I gave her a 5 dollar bill.

She tells me that she has no change right now (and I can see that she has no cash on her), but that if I will catch her at the end of the event that she should have some change by then.

I tell her that I would rather just pay her the exact amount now instead of having to find her after the event, so take 2 quarters out of my pocket where I have several quarters and my keys, and give her two quarters.

I have to ask her to give me my 5 dollar bill back because she was planning to keep it.

After getting my 5 dollar bill back I tell the gal sitting next to me that I felt like that lady was trying to rip me off and that there is no way I was going to wait until after the event to get my change.

She then grabs my arm and snuggles next to me and tells me that she has made up her mind and that she wants me now because I am rich.

I am trying to think of a way to explain to her that although I have plenty of money that I do not consider myself to be rich, and am also trying to figure out what to do about my wife.

Although I am enjoying being with her, I decide that I am going to need to go back home to my wife after this event is over, so am trying to figure out a way to tell her that.

I seem to have enough awareness that I am in some sort of different environment where it is ok to be with this gal, as all of the people here are strangers to me.

I then wake up with a smile on my face.

----------


## iadr

About 30 minutes after putting on a nicotine patch and taking 8mg of galantamine I find myself enjoying some beautiful scenery, so take off flying into the scenery.  

*Went through glass:*
When I remember the first task I wanted to complete of flying through glass I manifest a large piece of glass and go back and forth through it several times.  It feels a bit different than just going through a wall, as it seems to have more of a crisp or quick feel while going through it.  

*Leaving my body:*
I then become aware that I am lying in my bed and begin hearing all kind of voices in the background.  I also notice my wife open my door and let my cat in.  Realizing that I must be close to an obe at this point, I begin concentrating on floating out of my body and feel myself float out of my body.  

*Went through glass again:*
As I enter my living room, I aim for the window this time and fly out through my glass window.  This is the first time Ive ever exited my house this way.  

*Flying Adventure:*
I am then off for a wonderful flying adventure flying a bit below treetop level, which causes me to fly through several branches on various occasions.  I allow my subconscious to take me whereever it wants to take me.  The entire time I am flying I am listening to some really nice type of upbeat classical music that I have never heard before and which is very relaxing.

*Changed my size:*
I then concentrate on another task I wanted to try of changing my size, so make myself really small where I shrink to about the size of a dot, and then expand myself until I take up the entire area I am in.  I do this a couple of times.  Each time I change my size to grow smaller I hear a descending sound, and then hear an ascending sound each time I grow larger.  Really some neat sound affects.  

*Ate Something Inedible:*
I then find myself in a desert location where I think of another task I wanted to try of eating something inedible to see what it tastes like.  As there are insects crawling all over the ground I think about eating a couple of them, but then realize that they are perfectly edible in certain parts of the world, so decide not to eat them.  I then realize that the sandy ground I am standing on would be a perfect thing to eat for this task, so take a big handful of it and eat it.  It really tastes all right, sort of like a bland protein powder, so I eat 2 or 3 more big handfuls of it.

*Threw flames:*
I then try to remember another basic task I wanted to try, but am unable to remember what it was, so decide to try a more advanced task of throwing flames.  So I concentrate on turning my arm into a torch as I point it toward a mountain off in the distance trying to generate a flame toward the mountain.  At first the only thing I can get to come out of my arm is a laser beam which I continue to point at the mountain until it begins to burn a spot in the mountain, but eventually I manage to get a narrow flame to come out of my arm and hit the mountain with it.

*Tried to walk through fire but failed:*
I then concentrate on the next task I wanted to accomplish of walking through a fire, but I am unable to find a fire anywhere.  I consider torching a long truck that drives by me with my flame throwing arm, as I think is carrying logs, but when I get a closer look at it and see that it has rocks in the back of it, I decide to leave it alone. When I find myself someplace like a small village where I see what looks like a firehouse, I decide that I could hang around it for a while until they get called out to a fire, and then follow them to a fire.

*Plastic looking DCs:*
When I see several DCs sitting outside on a curb by the fire department I think about asking them where I could find a good fire at, but when I look at them closer they all look like plastic dummies, so I decide not to waste my time talking to them.  

*Gal inside the Fire Department:*
When I walk inside the fire department I see a gal standing next to a counter who although she seems a bit on the heavy side, seems very well built, and very friendly.  So I walk up behind her and start talking to her.  When I ask her if she would like to have sex she says that she would and takes me to her apartment.  After we have sex, I ask her where she is from and she tells me that she is just a normal person like I am who has learned how to lucid dream, so spends most of her nights lucid dreaming.  After we talk for a while some guy comes into her apartment that seems to want to fight with me, so I grab him with my hands and twist him around into a big knot, and then leave.

*Changed the light level:*
Once outside I remember another task I wanted to complete of changing the light level, so move my arm downward to decrease the light level, and then raise my hand back up to bring the light level back up to normal again.  

*Took off flying again:*
At this time I realize that I have been on the ground for quite a while and that I would prefer to be flying, so concentrate on floating up in the air and take off flying again.  Once I start flying the upbeat classical music starts playing again.

I think of a couple of other tasks I wanted to do at this point but am too awake to continue the dream as I have been dreaming for about 90 minutes, so wake up feeling elated and rested.

----------


## iadr

*AN - Change yourself into an animal (Cat - In the driveway)*
I hear what sounds like a cat out in my driveway as my wife is leaving for work.  As I go out to check on it I find a rather large cat who seems to have his legs run over.  As I check the cat I can see that it is not one of my cats.  I put the cat in a box that is next to it and bring it into my house where my 2 cats look at it and sniff it.  As I am aware that I am dreaming at this point I think of one of the lucid tasks I had wanted to complete of becoming an animal.  Although I can tell the cat is in pain I decide to become that cat to see if I can feel what it is feeling.  As I become the cat I can sense the pain in my legs although I really feel no pain. I mostly feel frustrated that I cannot move my legs.  A lady from animal control then shows up at my house and picks the cat up as it appears to have died now.

*OB - Change yourself into an inanimate object:*
I then think of another task I wanted to complete of becoming an inadimate object, and since I see some pieces of corn on the cob on a table that some people are getting ready to eat I decide to become one of those pieces of corn on the cob.  As I become the corn on the cob I actually feel myself being the cob with the people from the table eating the corn off of me.  I feel their happiness as they eat the juicy corn off of me.

*False Awakening Then Lucid Again:*
I then become aware that I am laying in my bed and notice that all of the lights are on in my house as my wife appears to have left them on when she got up to leave for work.  Although they seem to not be that distracting I decide to get up and turn them off so that I can go back to bed and hopefully get lucid again.  I am a little ticked off at my wife for leaving every single light on in the house.  Amazingly as I pull down on the cords each of the lights turns off.  I then realize that I am actually dreaming and that this was just a false awakening.

*People Outside My House, Then A Sleigh Ride:*
I then notice a bunch of people outside in my yard picking up trash.  When I go out to see what they are doing they tell me that are picking up trash in people's yards and giving them demerits for every piece of trash they find.  They have found about 5 or 6 pieces of trash in my yard which was blown there from someone else's yard so are giving me that many demerits.  Suddenly there is snow all over my yard and there is a big sleigh sitting there on a track.  All of the people get in the sleigh and ride around my house to the other side of my yard.  As it pulls up on the other side of my yard I notice one of the guys toes are frozen as he has no shoes on.  I decide to give them a real ride at this time to repay the for all of the demerits they gave me so get behind their sleigh and start pushing them really fast, causing them to take off flying into the air.  As I push them faster and faster through the air I can see the concerned looks on their faces as they appear to be terrified.  I then decide to bring them down for a landing so stop pushing so hard and let their sleigh start heading down.  I decide to shake them up a little more so before their sleigh reaches the ground I let go of it so that they have a rough landing. (Of all the constructive things I could have been doing, I waste half my lucid terrorizing a bunch of poor dcs). 

*Lucid Fading, Concentrated On DCs, Then Took Off Flying:*
I then feel my lucid state fading and feel myself back in my body again.  As I remember reading that a good way to prolong a lucid state is to concentrate on interacting with dcs in ones dream I start observing the dcs in my dream again and am once again lucid.  I then go out into my backyard in my imagination and take off flying into another lucid dream which all I remember about is that I was flying.

----------


## iadr

*Vacationing With My Wife: Changed The Weather, Tried To Climb A Beanstalk -  5/1/08*
My wife and I arrive at a resort somewhere where there is a nice sandy beach where we were thinking about staying except the weather seems a little too cold to go swimming there.  So we decide to drive a little further to see if we can find someplace where the weather is warmer.

The next place we end up though, the weather is even colder than it was at the last place we were at.  As my wife is making a reservation at this place I stop her and tell her I think we would be better off going back to the first place we were at where the weather was warmer.  

The owners of this place seem upset with me for not completing a reservation, and there is a lady who seems to be one of the owners who is particular annoying as she is pestering other customers in the place we are at.  When she comes up and starts talking to my wife as we are walking away, my wife puts her fingers in her ears to avoid hearing the lady.

We then find ourself out in a woods somewhere where I notice a large tree with a very wide trunk.  As it looks like it could be a giant beanstalk I remember a task I wanted to complete of climbing to the top of a beanstalk, but there are no branches for me to climb up on.  As I see several squirrels climbing up and down the beanstalk I think about turning myself into a squirrel so that I can run up and down the beanstalk easily.  So I try turning myself into a squirrel and then try climbing up the beanstalk, but I am still unable to climb up it as I am just too heavy to get more than a couple of feet up the beanstalk.  I finally give up trying.

Suddenly there is about a foot of snow all over the ground and I see foot steps where some other people have already walked through the snow.  I decide to make my own tracks though so go running out through the snow leaving my tracks everywhere.

When it gets dark I remember being able to change the light level in a recent lucid, so raise my arm to increase the light level and make it broad daylight again.

I then tell my wife that we can also change the weather if we want to make it warmer just by concentrating on what we would like the weather to be like.  When we concentrate on making the weather warmer again, we find ourself back at the first resort we had been at, only this time instead of there being a sandy beach by the water, the beach has a bunch of pebbles on it.  My wife is amazed how easy it was for us to change the weather.

When we come to some sort of stone wall my wife starts climbing up the wall with me right behind her.  When she gets to the top she is barely able to get over the top as there is only a small space at the top.  When I get to the top the space is much too small for me to squeeze through, so I tell several people who are climbing the wall behind me that it looks like we are going to have to climb back down unless I can make the space at the top a bit larger.  So with my left hand I start hitting the wall with my fist which to my amazement is more like plaster than rock, which allows me to make a larger hole, which I am then able to put my arm through and make large enough for the rest of us to get through.  I decide at this point though that I have worked hard enough in this lucid and that it is time to get up and use the bathroom.

----------


## iadr

*Pot Luck Dinner At Church:*
I am at a church somewhere out in the country where my dad is going to be holding a service.  Before the service though they are having a pot luck dinner, so everyone has brought food from home and has put it out on tables inside the church.  I am thinking that it would have been better to have had the service first and then eaten afterwards, but decide to go ahead and eat something to be sociable even though I had eaten earlier so am not hungry.  I am thinking about getting some of the fried chicken to eat, although I rarely eat chicken.

I realize that since my parents who have passed on are here that I am dreaming, so I tell everyone in the church that we are all dreaming.  I also tell my dad how good it is to see him again and how good he looks.  

I then remember a task I wanted to do of walking through fire, so ask everyone if they know someplace that I could find a fire to walk through, or if they could help me build a small fire that I could walk through or at least stick my foot in.  One gal finds a large box of matches that she is planning to use to start a small fire with some pieces of paper that she has, but another girl interrupts her by using her lighter to try to start a cat on fire who just happens to be there.  She manages to start the cats whiskers on fire and burn them before I put the fire out.  The gal with the matches is unable to get the matches to work, so never gets a fire started.

Some other gal gets the idea that she could put a hot dog in the microwave and heat it up until it is real hot and then have me put my bare foot on it.  I am thinking that this would work, but am actually more afraid of doing this than I would be to walk through a fire.  The gal comes back with a plate full of hamburger patties and hash browns with a very large hot dog on it also.  I tell her that I only need the hot dog because I would hate to ruin all of the other food by putting my foot on it.  So she takes the large hot dog off of the plate and puts it on another plate for me.

Somehow the hot dog gets put in the freezer section of a refrigerator, so I have to go take it out of the freezer before I can heat it up.  While trying to take it out of the freezer though, the plate it is on tips over and spills something like barbeque sauce all over the freezer which causes me to wake up.

----------


## iadr

*Since these were all short WILDs lasting less than 5 minutes each I am going to combine them all and count them as one lucid.*

*Old Lady - Watching, Then Become*
I am watching an old lady who seems like a bag lady as she is trying to get through a wooden gate to hang some stuff up.  As I concentrate on this lady I become her, after which I find myself someplace like inside a log cabin where there are a lot of things like pots and pans hanging down from the ceiling which I notice while I am going about doing my chores.

*Crab - People Looking At Me*
I am something like a giant crab in this WILD where I notice all of these people dressed like farmers above the water looking down at me in my tank trying to grab me.  I am using some small feet underneath me to try to move away from them while I fight them off with one of my pinchers.

*Truck - Underside*
I feel like I am underneath something in this image stream and am trying to figure out what it is.  As I continue concentrating I find that I am the underside of a large truck.  Although I feel strong and sturdy, I feel myself beginning to get rusty and lose my strength.  I am wishing that my owner would take better care of me as I can feel my strength starting to leave me as I get rustier and rustier.

*Waterride*
I feel myself being a large structure in this image stream.  As I concentrate on my surface I find that I am a large water ride at an amusement park with many channels where water comes over and through me.  Although I can feel the excitement and happiness of people as they ride down me, they really mean nothing to me, as my main pleasure comes from my massive size and the feel of the water as it comes splashing over me and down my channels.

*(Decided to include tbe below image stream in here also since it was so interesting*
*Bomb Shelter - Viewing*
In this image stream I am trying to figure out where I am at.  Something keeps prompting me to look down, so I keep looking down.  As I continue looking down I find myself going underground in what seems like a tunnel or cave, which later leads to something like a small underground shelter of some sort which seems to made of metal.  A short time later I am watching Saddam Hussein being executed.

----------


## iadr

*After taking 8mg of galantamine, 600mg of alpha-gpc, and 500mg of choline, I have the following WILDs or remote viewings, and experience a couple of other sensations, which I will count as 1 LD because of their short durations.*

*Resort - Snowy Hill And A Lake*
I am floating around viewing a snowy hillside with a lot of trees which looks like a resort area since there is a lake at the bottom of it. I see a man doing some kind of work down by the lake.

As I have a very strong feeling that I am going to forget this whole scene unless I record it, I reach for my digital voice recorder, and try to record the scene on it. I just knew something felt weird about my digital recorded. This ended up being a false awakening.

*Apartment - Viewing*
I am floating around outside an apartment building which I sense is somewhere in Chicago. Although I see no number on the building I sense the address is either 705 or 637.

As I again have a strong feeling that I am going to forget this scene unless I record it, I once again reach for my digital voice recorder and record this scene, which turns out to be another false awakening.

*Trying To Float*
After the remote viewings I feel myself back in my body while my energy body is trying desperate to float out of my body. Unfortunately I am too attached to my body at this point to be able to get out.

*Rolling*
I then feel the inside of me begin to roll in a counter clockwise motion, getting faster and faster. I try to help out by concentrating on the rolling movement myself and roll for at least 10 complete turns, but am still unable to exit my body.


*Later in the morning*

*Dog - Playing with then hugging*
I am someplace like my backyard playing with my dog who passed over a couple of months ago. I am running around chasing her like I used to do when she was younger. I am aware that my dog has passed over to the other side in the dream so know that I am dreaming. Later we go inside and I lay down next to her in my bed and am hugging her which causes me to start crying and wakes me up.

----------


## iadr

I begin seeing images of an underground parking garage that I seem to be floating through, so am able to pull myself into the dream.  I continue following the scenery by floating up through the concrete to a higher level where I see a group of people working, and then float up another level to find myself on the top level where there are a bunch of lawn chairs sitting out in the sun.  I lay down and relax in one of the lawn chairs and enjoy meditating for a while.  At this point I seem to be dreaming that I am having a lucid dream while in this lawn chair.  I feel safe up here because there are other people also laying out in some lawn chairs on the other side from where I am at.

*I then remember a task I wanted to complete of walking through fire, so get up out of my lawn chair and ask my subconscious to take me to a fire that I can walk through.  I find myself entering a room where there is a recliner that has 2 small fires burning on the side of it about 6 inches high.  I step on one of the fires with my left foot and can see it burning all around my foot, although I feel nothing on my foot.  I then step on the other fire with my other foot and notice that it goes out when I step on it.  I then notice that both of the small fires are now out.  Not completely happy with my effort as I had wanted a blazing fire to walk through with my whole body, I concentrate on setting the chair on fire with my mind.  Although I manage to get a small fire burning on the side of the chair, it is producing more smoke than it is flames, so I eventually just snuff it out using both of my hands.*

I then remember another task I wanted to complete of conjuring a person, so think of a person I used to know who passed over a year ago.  Before I can complete the task though I get distracted and find myself doing some kind of work in a house with a group of people.  My wife seems to be there and I seem to be moving a bed.  I am still aware that I am dreaming at this time and tell everyone there that I am dreaming and that I have been dreaming for 2 or 3 hours now (although it has actually been about 45 minutes).  I am telling everyone how I have learned to lucid dream all day long, which enables me to do things all day long without being tired at the end of the day, since I have been sleeping and dreaming the whole time I am working on the things.

----------


## iadr

*False Awakening, Relaxed In Back Yard, OBE, Then Flying Around*
I dream that I get up to use the bathroom but feel sort of dizzy from having taken some galantamine earlier. As I walk toward the bathroom I feel about 20 feet tall. I hurry back into my bedroom when I hear my wife coming down the stairs to keep her from interrupting my lucid attempt. When I get into my bedroom I notice a candle holder with a couple of candles in it sitting on my bed.

Once back in bed I am having a little trouble getting relaxed so turn over onto my right side. I then find myself outside on one end of something like a teeter totter. As it lowers me to the ground I then feel very relaxed, so relaxed that I decide to just stay outside here in my backyard and sleep on the ground. I then begin hearing voices, the most dominant and annoying one is a female voice which seems to be trying to harrass me. 
Knowing that I must be very close to the other realm at this time I concentrate all of my efforts on floating, a couple of minutes after which I find myself floating out of my body.

Next thing I know I am flying high in the air over some cliffs. I seem to be flying on my side as I watch the scenery below me. After a bit I straighten myself out where I am flying straight.

*CP - Conjure a person*
I then remember a task I wanted to complete of conjuring a person so concentrate on my step daughter who passed to the other side a few years ago. When I start thinking about her I feel myself spinning counterclockwise on the inside of me, around and around, getting faster and faster. After about 5 minutes I stop spinning, but my step daughter is no where to be found. 

So I think of another person I would like to conjure, a good friend of mine who was 92 years old when he passed to the other side last year. As I think about my friend, a teddy bear appears in front of me who seems to want to play with me. As I begin playing with the teddy bear it then turns into a little boy about 2 years old, who when I look closer at, I realize is my friend when he was a young boy. 

*DL - Find your perfect dream lover*
I then think of the next task I wanted to complete of finding my perfect dream lover. As I concentrate on finding this beautiful lady that I met a while back in a lucid who told me my dream name, I notice that my dog who passed to the other side a couple of months ago is in my basement with me and is chasing my two cats around playing with them.

As my pets run up the stairs to go to the backyard I follow them up the stairs. While climbing the stairs I begin thinking how rediculous it is for me to climbing these stairs when I could instead be flying. So I decide to go through the wall instead of using the door. I blast through the wall out to my back porch and then blast through the wall of my back porch and head toward my wooden shed where I blast through both sides of it. I am really enjoying going through walls at this point.

When I notice my dog wrestling around with my cats in my back yard I go out and join them. I run after and catch my dog, who is not only young and athletic in this dream, but also seems very happy. I roll around and wrestle with her on the ground as we play, just like I used to play with her when she was younger and used to sometimes get carried away and grab my pant leg and drag me half way across the yard. I become emotional for a moment, but then remember the last few times how this has caused me to wake up, so I control myself this time and enjoy playing with me dog until my lucid ends. I guess my perfect dream lover is my dog.

----------


## iadr

*Freeway - Encounter With Jennings*
I am sitting in the drivers seat of a car that is going down a freeway and which seems to be driving itself when it takes an exit ramp on the left side that merges into another freeway.  I look around to make sure no cars are in the lane that my car is merging into and see that there are no cars in that lane, but that there is a car in the far lane.  As I merge into the right lane I end up being even with the car on the left of me.  As I look at the car on the left of me I am unable to see inside of it, but I sense that it is being driven by Jennings.  Our cars continue moving down the freeway side by side until I wake up.

*Attractive Gal - Looking For*
I decide to find an attractive gal to hang out with when I find myself in a strange city.  When I see a bunch of women laying around on the floor in their evening wear in this one building I decide to take a look around.  A woman who seems to be in charge of the place informs me that all of the gals in the larger section of this place come at a price, but that a few gals in a smaller section in the back are free.  As I am walking through the place heading toward the free section I am really turned off by all of the gals I see laying around, as they are all unattractive.  When I get to the free section a couple of gals there try to allure me to them, but once again, they are all unattractive to me.  I feel sort of like DuB did in one of his past lucids when he told a friend of his "I don't want them, I want a better looking girl."   

So I leave this place to see if I can find a more attractive gal somewhere outside, but none of the gals I see walking around seem to be my type.  I then notice this one gal who looks a lot like Cameron Diaz, as she is somewhat tall, has blonde hair, and seems very sweet.  So I walk up to her and ask her if she would like to come back to my place with me, but then think better of what I am asking her and ask her if she would just like to go someplace with me.  She says she would like to go out with me and smiles at me.

As we go walking down the sidewalk together in this business area she is holding onto my arm.  When we come to a restaurant where I remember having eaten at earlier this evening, possibly in another dream that I must have forgotten, I ask her if she would like to get something to eat.  She says that she would, so we go in and sit down in these two wooden chairs at the end of this large round table with a bunch of chairs around it.  After a while several more people come in and sit down around the table with us.  It is the kind of restaurant where they have no menus but just make up a large meal and feed everyone the same thing.  It seems to be someplace like a timeshare or resort because a man at the end of the table in charge of the place tells us that the owners will get a special kind of wine this evening while the guests will get another kind of wine.  I notice that my female friend is drinking some wine out of a very small glass which when the man in charge slides a giant glass of wine around the table to us somehow grows in size so that it fits perfectly into the giant glass of wine that we now have.

The man in charge tells one of the families that only the mother of their family is entitled to some wine.  My female friend and I enjoy drinking out of this giant glass of wine as we drink out of it at the same time together.  As I enjoy sitting next to her I feel her hand holding onto my arm and I have my hand down between her knees on one of her legs as she is wearing a skirt that comes up about 5 inches above her knees.  I decide to start up a conversation with her when it gets quiet so ask her where she works at.  She tells me that she used to be a hairdresser until she got a little too close to a couple of her patients and got sick.  I am thinking that she is probably unemployed at the moment but could care less, as I am just enjoying her company.  I become aware of myself laying in bed so really have to concentrate to get back into the dream.  I manage to continue the dream for another 10 minutes or so until I get a bill for our meals for around $160 since our meals had been about $79.95 each.  I had been expecting a large bill from this place because of the kind of place that it was.

----------


## iadr

*Vibrations, Sleep Paralysis, Flying Adventure*
About 90 minutes after taking 8mg of galantamine with 500mg of choline and 600mg of alpha-gpc, I feel the transitions start to kick in which at first consisted of some light vibrations where I also felt my eyelids fluttering, then changed to sleep paralysis where I was unable to move certain parts of my body, and finally took me to the stage where I started hearing the voices, the most dominant one being a nasty sounding female voice which I think I've heard before.  

Once the voices start in I know that I am close to the other dimension so begin concentrating on floating, after which I easily float out of my body and begin an exciting flying adventure which lasts close to 2 hours. Throughout this experience I hear music playing almost the entire time, which is primarily upbeat music, and which changed to several different tunes as I flew along.  

Because of the length of the OBE I have forgotten a great deal of it when I finally wake up, but from I do remember, I remember finding my wife and taking her flying with me.  Oddly enough I latch onto my wifes back while teaching her how to fly.  It was a great way to fly though because it felt like we were having sex while we flew.  At first her thoughts seemed to be hindering my thoughts which greatly slowed us down, especially when we were trying to fly over this mountain.  But after I got her to start using her mind to help me out, we started flying much faster and smoother.  

During another part of the obe I am by myself real high up in the air viewing a lot of different landscapes below.  And then I find myself flying about 5 to 10 feel above the ground in an upright position dodging in and out of trees.  Later I am being chased by some beings who are also able to fly.  But I am able to get away from them because I am much faster and more skilled at flying than they are.  I seem to be trying to find something before they do.  When I fly into a building I find some family pictures which I assume is what I am looking for, so put them under my shirt and take off flying again before they can catch up with me.  I wish I could remember more, but I have forgotten most of this experience when I finally woke up.

----------


## iadr

*MU - Compose music*
I find myself in a classroom with some other people sitting at a desk when I realize I am dreaming.  As there is some music playing quite loud that is annoying me I get up to turn it off, but am having trouble getting it turned off as nothing is happening.  I am thinking that the music must be coming from an outside source which I am unable to turn off with my dream hands.  When a guy comes over to help me though he is able to turn the music off with no problem.  

I then go back to my seat and sit back down.  When a friend of mine who retired 3 or 4 years ago walks by I tell him that I am dreaming, and that he is also dreaming.  I then tell a guy sitting next to me that I am dreaming and that he is also dreaming, and then tell the whole class that we are all dreaming.

When I remember a task I wanted to complete of composing some poetry I try to compose a poem, but nothing comes to me.  When I tell the instructor that I need some help composing a poem he starts rattling off a bunch of poetic lines and turns them into something like a rap song that everyone in the class enjoys listening to.  He seems quite talented at this.  

A rather attractive female instructor then joins us who I also tell that I need some help composing a poem or else composing a song.  She seems more interested in arousing us sexually though as she sits on a desk and begins flashing everyone in the classroom.  I am thinking that I might like to ask her if she would like to go somewhere with me and have sex, but decide to try composing a song instead.  I look around to see if there are any other nice looking women in the classroom, and notice one gal who looks somewhat attractive, but then start concentrating again on composing a song.

Some lines finally come to me which I sing and then write down on a pad of paper.  They are really quite simple and have very little rhythm, but at least it was a song I composed.  When I wake up I have to think back to remember the words because I no longer have the pad I wrote them down on.  The words went like this:  As I view the sky, I remember why, I was was sent her now, To complete my vow.

Earlier in the dream, I think about turning the dream into an obe, so concentrate on floating, but nothing happens as I appear to be unable to get out of my body in this lucid.

----------


## iadr

*False Awakening - Then Lucid*
I get up to use the bathroom, but when I get in the bathroom the stool is missing and there is a chair with a box sitting on it where the stool should be.  I decide to piss in the bathtub since the stool is gone  but when I get ready to go the stool suddenly shows up where it is supposed to be so I use the stool instead.  At this point I realize that this is just a false awakening and that I am dreaming.

I then walk into my kitchen where I notice a bag of popcorn being cooked in the microwave.  As I see no one in the kitchen I figure my wife had put the popcorn in the microwave and forgot about it, so I take it out of the microwave.  I then see that one of the burners on the stove has been left on and that there is a bowl with something in it on the burner.  Thinking that this could cause a fire, I turn the burner off and remove the bowl from the stove.  

I then hear my wife coming up from the basement where she seems to have been doing her laundry.  When she notices that I have taken her popcorn out of the microwave she is upset with me, so I tell her about the burner that she had left on and tell her that sometimes people forget things.

(I then get up and actually use the bathroom before going back to bed to get ready for the next lucid which comes 15 minutes later)


*Bedroom - Visitors, Mess Outside, Flying Into Space, The Dog, My Dog*
When I walk into my bedroom there are a couple of ladies with their kids, some friends who my wife has invited over to visit us, sitting on my bed and trying on my clothes. They have my clothes laying all over my room, mostly shirts, that they have tried on, and which are now all muddy.  I am thinking that I am now going to have to wash all of these clothes, and am thinking about straightening them up after they leave my bedroom, but decide that since I am dreaming, not to waste my time with this.

When I walk into the kitchen there is a lot of food sitting out that these people have been eating.  I notice one dish that looks like hamburger with some other ingredients like beans added into it, so scoop out a large portion onto a plate, then heat it up in the microwave before eating it.  It tastes about what I would expect hamburger with beans to taste.

When I look outside I notice that our visitors have also made a big mess outside as there are about 4 or 5 gas cans along with some other things sitting out in our driveway.  (The TV series I was watching last night about abusive husbands who had set their wives on fire is probably what caused this).  Although I am thinking that it is rather hazardous having all of these gas cans sitting out in my driveway I decide to just ignore this and spend my time doing something more useful than just cleaning up after these messy people.

When I find myself outside I look up into the sky and decide to try flying into outer space.  Although the moon is very clear, the stars are a bit more difficult to see as the sky is a bit cloudy.  I finally find 3 bright stars together with another star next to them, so decide to attempt to fly toward them.  As I raise my arms in the air I take off flying toward the stars, but when I get to where they should have been at they just sort of disappear.  

I then find myself walking down a street where this dog is stalking me.  As long as I am turned toward it, it leaves me alone, but the minute my back is turned, it tries to sneak up behind me to bite me.  I decide to make friends with it so stoop down and call it, after which it walks over to me and allows me to pet it.

Then I am at an amusement park with my wife and we are trying to decide what ride to go on.  We decide to avoid one ride since it has a lot of spinning action which might make us dizzy.  We end up going on something like a roller coaster, only it is one in which we are turned around backwards when we ride it.  I am thinking what a great day this was to come since there seem to be no lines that we have to wait in.  Although I notice a lot of other people having to stand in line, for some reason we never have to.  When we get done with this ride my wife is looking on this somewhat large computer screen that she has trying to figure out what ride to go on next.  When someone mentions to her that she could also use this small computer she has to find the rides she tells them that she prefers the large screen.

I find myself laying back on the floor of my living room after this and decide I would like to try to exit my body.  I instantly feel myself rolling around very fast inside of my body about 5 times, only it seems like I am rolling in a clockwise movement this time instead of counter clockwise like I usually do.  After 5 full turns the rolling stops as it is apparently unsuccessful.

I am then laying on the floor next to my dog hugging her and petting her.  I start to become emotional, but then control myself so as not to awaken myself.  

I try to compose some poetry, but nothing comes to me.

Close to an hour has now gone by when I begin waking up.

----------


## iadr

*Wife - Appearing As An Alien*
I say something derogatory about myself just joking after which my wife suddenly appears in my bedroom sort of floating in the air and tells me that she dislikes it when I talk about myself that way.  My wife looks like a guy though because she is flat chested.  In fact, she sort of looks like an alien because she is so pale looking.  After looking at her for a few seconds I become aware that this is just another false awakening and that I am dreaming, but am too awake to go back to sleep to get lucid.

----------


## iadr

*Work - Missing Door*
I am at work in a building I used to work in, only am working in the basement floor which is like a bomb shelter. When I go to leave there is no door where there is supposed to be a door. I immediately realize that I am dreaming because of the discrepancy, and find that I am able to float, so float out of the place.

*Poem - Composing*
I remember a task I wanted to complete of composing a poem, so sit down in my recliner after grabbing a pad of paper and a pen and get ready to write. When I sit down in my recliner there are clothes laying in my way. Knowing that I am dreaming, I just ignore the clothers and sit on top of them. Later after getting annoyed by them, I push them out of my way. As I look, all of the papers on my pad already have writing on them. Since I know that I am dreaming I first decide to go ahead and just write over the writing that is already on the pad. After writing a couple of lines though I decide to get another pad, so find a small pad that has no writing on it. As I ask my subconscious to help me write a poem the following words come to me which I write down on my pad. "Lucid dreaming to and fro. That's the way I want to go." I was planning to write more, but got distracted by a strong breeze that came blowing through my house blowing papers all over the place.

*Cat - Healing*
I decide to send some healing energy to my cat who had been really sick earlier this week, so decide to try and find her, when I realize that she is sleeping right next to me in my bed. Although I am in another room of my house at this moment, I realize that I am also in my bed sleeping, with my cat sleeping next to me. When I think about going in and trying another experiment I wanted to try of entering my body and leaving it again, I suddenly find my cat sitting in my lap in my recliner. Instead of my cat being small like she is in the physical though, she is almost as large as I am. I hug my cat, then merge my spirit with hers, and allow my energy to circulate throughout her entire body.

*Reality Checks - Jumping And Floating*
I am aware that I am dreaming so decide to do a reality check, something I normally never think to do. When I try sticking my finger through my hand, I am unable to do it though, so decide that maybe I am just too aware for it to work. So I try holding my nose closed and breathing. To my amazement I am able to breath while holding my nose closed. I decide to go into the kitchen where my wife is at and show her that I am able to breath while holding my nose, but on the way to the kitchen it no longer works, as I am no longer to breath while holding my nose. I decide instead to impress her with how high I can jump, so I jump right over the top of her. I then impress her with my ability to float in mid air as I float all around the kitchen.

During this last lucid I have the feeling that I have been dreaming for over 2 hours and am amazed at the amount of time that I have been able to extend this lucid. I am thinking that I could probably lucid dream all night long. When I wake up though I had only been dreaming for about 45 minutes and had all 4 lucids during that time.

----------


## iadr

*Presence - Mother*
I become  aware of a presence that enters my bedroom and floats over me before joining me  in bed and hugging me.  I realize that this is my mother who passed to the other  side 3 1/2 years ago, and that she is aware of my efforts to become more  familiar with the other dimension, and has come to help me in this endeavor.  I  am thinking that she has been here before helping me become lucid in my  dreams.

----------


## iadr

*Restaurant - Singing Happy Birthday  To A Guy*
I find myself in a restaurant with a group of about 7 or  8 people who are all singing happy birthday to a guy.  I am familiar with a  couple of the ladies, one of which used to work in a thrift store I used to shop  in.  When I notice that 4 or 5 of the people are holding one of their hands up  in the air while they are singing to the guy, I decide to join them and raise my  right hand, as I think at first they are doing something like a pledge of  allegiance.  I then notice that they are all holding up their left hand instead  of their right hand, so decide that they must all be Catholics who are doing  some kind of religious ceremony.  Unsure of what to do, I start to raise my left  hand, but feeling a little uncomfortable in joining them, I end up just lacing  my hands together behind my head and holding them there while I sing.

----------


## iadr

*Grandma's House - Spending The  Night*
I am spending the night at my grandma's house (she only  passed over about 25 years ago) with my parents (passed over 4 years ago), and  my brothers.  There are a couple of gals spending the night with us also.  We  are all relaxing with our heads up on something like a couch, and our bodies  laying on a carpeted floor.  I am thinking that we are going to sleep here for  the night, but am thinking that it may give me a headache sleeping in this  position with my head up so high.  So I decide to go sleep in a bedroom I had  discovered earlier where I find two very soft beds.  

There are several  bedrooms in this house, and this is the one that has been provided for me to  sleep in by myself.  As I get into the soft bed and pull the covers up over me I  feel the transitions from the supplements I had taken earlier begin to kick in  and am instantly lucid.  I then begin hearing some really upbeat music and my  body starts getting this really funny feeling in it.  I think about recording  what I am feeling on my digital voice recorder, but am unable to move my arm.   It then starts thundering and lightning outside.  Up until this time it had been  a beautiful day outside.

*Parking Garage - Changing TV  Channels*
I find myself in a parking garage with several floors in  it when I remember a lucid task I want to complete of changing the channels on a  TV to see what comes on.  After I concentrate on manifesting a TV, I see a small  12 inch color TV sitting up high out of my reach with something like a movie  playing on it.  As I concentrate on changing the channels with my mind the  channel changes to one with a couple of black guys, who appear to be doing  either a newscast or a sports show.  I then concentrate on changing the channel  to a football game and am then find myself watching a football game.  When 3 or  4 young guys walk up to me and ask me what I am doing, I show them how I am able  to change the channel on the TV just by concentrating on changing the channel.   They try this themselves and are successful at changing the channel.  Two of  them then get into an argument as they each want to watch a different channel.   Back and forth they go changing the channel, first one changing it to what he  wants to watch, and then the other changing it to what he wants to watch.   Although it is quite funny watching them change the channel back and forth so  fast, I regret having shown them how to do this.  I then concentrate on another  task I had wanted to complete of finding my body and reentering it, but I appear  to not be out of my body at this point, because concentrating on finding my body  just makes me aware that I am laying in my bed sleeping.  I think about  recording this lucid, but before I get a change I find myself in another  lucid.

*Work - Showing People  How To Do Something*
I am at work in this lucid, showing some  people how to do something.  Although this lucid is very vivid in my mind when I  wake up, it is almost gone by the time I get ready to record it.   I  remember one of the gals in my dream being a heavy set gal that works in the  same office as me, and I seem to be showing them how to do things by using their  mind.

----------


## iadr

*Erergizing - Floating Above My Body*
After getting my energy circulating through my body, I feel the left half of my energy body half way out of my body.  I am having a difficult time getting the rest of the way out though.  I turn to the left and then to the right, but am still unable to get all the way out.  Then my cat comes up and lays on top of me to distract me even more.  I sense that it is actually my cats spirit that is on top of me though and not his body.  I concentrate on floating and then find myself floating above my body while holding onto my cat.  We float all around the room together.  He seems to really be enjoying the experience.  I then lapse into a horrible false awakening.

----------


## iadr

*Court Case - Taking Over* 
This is one of the most interesting lucids I have ever had.  The lucid starts out as a normal dream where I am in a court of law being tried for something.  As this is exactly the same dream that I had experienced at an earlier time though, I suddenly realize the similarities in the dream and become lucid in it.

I tell everyone in the court room that we are dreaming, after which I take over the dream and begin telling the people in my dream what is going to happen next in the dream.

Just before the judge enters the courtroom I tell everyone in the dream that Judge Westoni is going to be entering the room in a few moments, after which he enters the room.  I then tell them about 3 or 4 other things that are going to happen in the dream right before they happen.  Everyone is quite amazed at how I can know that these things are going to happen before they happen.

While dreaming I remember having had this dream before, and having been lucid in it, although this must have been a dream that I had forgotten after waking up, because before this dream I had no recall of the dream previously.  I remember how the first time I had the dream, I had been lucid in it, and had been able to make the dream go for a long time with perfect control.

So here I am supposedly being tried for something I did, but instead am walking around the front of the court room like some kind of big shot lawyer telling everyone what is going to happen next in the dream.  When I am asked a question about why I did something I am totally prepared for it, and give them a very logical answer that just blows everyone right out of their seats.

When we break for lunch someone has brought in sandwiches for us that we are getting ready to eat.  When someone asks where the chips are that they requested, the person in charge of the food grabs a hand full of tortilla chips and throws them out on the table in front of them.

About 3/4 of the way through this dream, I seem to run out of energy, and wake up, but up until that time the dream had repeated itself in perfect detail with the things that had happened the first time I had the dream.  

This is the first time I ever remember anything like this happening to me in a dream.

----------


## iadr

*Walking Down A Street - Lucid, Then Flying*
I am walking down a street somewhere when I realize that I am dreaming, so start running and then take off flying.  The flying in this dream is different than past dreams though because I seem to be really high in the air and am going really fast, so fast that I am unable to see much of anything except a blur.  I am still elated to be lucid and be flying though.

----------


## iadr

*Famous  Sites - Visiting*
In this lucid, which began as an image stream, I  decide to go to the Grand Canyon.  Once at the Grand Canyon I float all around  enjoying the beautiful scenery, most of which I have forgotten when I get up  from the lucid because of its length.  

I then decide to visit Mount  Rushmore.  While attempting to find Mount Rushmore, I find myself viewing  beautiful rock formations while floating along a mountain road, but I am unable  to find the mountain with the Presidents heads carved in it.  At one point I see  a mountain of multi-colored rocks of all sizes and colors which is quite  fascinating.  I keep looking for the Presidents heads but am unable to find  them.  I become aware that I am spending a lot of time looking for Mount  Rushmore, and that there are other places than this that I also wanted to visit,  so think about leaving this place, and heading to my next destination.  I then  find myself inside a building at a tour spot where they supposedly give tours of  Mount Rushmore, but even this seems to be taking a long time.

As I decide  my lucid will probably be over before they get their tour started, I decide to  leave this place and go to Mount Everest instead, so ask my subconscious to take  me to Mount Everest.  I find myself high upon a mountain on a lookout spot with  some other people where I am enjoying looking down on the beautiful scenery  below, so assume that I was on Mount Everest, although I have no way of knowing  for sure.

----------


## iadr

*Dad - Talking To*
I am  talking to my deceased dad in this dream in the house my parents used to live  in.  I then remember that my dad has passed to the other side so realize that I  am dreaming, so tell my dad that I am dreaming, and that I am glad to see him,  and that he really looks really good.  I then give him a big hug.  When I start  talking to him about a private matter, I notice that someone is trying to listen  in on our conversation, so tell him that I will talk to him about that matter  later.

----------


## iadr

*Mount Rushmore/Pyramids - Visiting*
About 30 minutes after taking 8mg of galantamine with 500mg of choline and putting on a 7mg nicotine patch, I feel myself entering sleep paralysis.  I am enjoying the relaxed feeling until I feel a spirit come and completely cover me like a blanket in an attempt to try to keep me from leaving my body, which I assume to be a female.  I concentrate on floating out of my body to get past it, and soon find myself in a lucid dream flying high above some trees and valleys below while listening to some of the most incredible upbeat music I have ever heard. 

I then remember some places I wanted to visit, so concentrate on going to the first place which is Mount Rushmore.  I soon find myself at the same tour spot for Mount Rushmore that I was at in my last lucid, only this time I decide to take the tour.  I speed the tour up by using my mind to have them not only get the tour started right away, but also have them put me at the front of the line.  The tour begins with us touring the inside of Mount Rushmore in something like a slow roller coaster that takes through the inside of the mountain where they show us all kinds of interesting things.  While in an auditorium listening to a presentation I notice an attractive young lady sitting a couple of seats over from me.  I decide to join her, so scoot over next to her, and put my hand on her leg, and then hug her.  As she seems to happy to have some company, I decide to take the rest of the tour with her.  

I control myself and just enjoy being with her for the rest of the tour.  At one point we come to a waterfall, which after we go over, we go down a long slide on the other side.  When I begin concentrating on finding the mountain that the presidents heads are carved in, we end up at another location where we are looking at the presidents heads carved in the mountain.  They look a bit different from where we are at though, because we are right up next to them, where we can see every little chisel mark in the rocks.

I finally decide to leave and head to my next destination, that of the pyramids.  When I get to the pyramids, I find myself inside the pyramids, taking a tour inside the pyramids.  I am fascinated by all of the things they are showing us. 


*Sun - Visiting*
Once again I sense the same spirit come and lay over the top of me which brings me back into my body, only this time I also sense a couple of small animals like cats wrestling around on my bed.  I then start hearing voices, although they are distant jumbled voices, not at all scary.  

As I ignore the spirit and the cats, and concentrate on floating out of my body, I find myself flying up toward the sun.  When I arrive at the sun I find myself inside of a place where there a bunch of people like scientists who are observing the sun.  They are observing the sun from inside this dark, cave like place, to keep from being burned by the sun.  I am taken through this place where they show me all kinds of neat things.  They have various auditoriums where they hold lectures about various things about the sun.  Although it is dark in this place, there are places that I am able to look out and see the sun, although the windows are shielded to keep the sun from being too bright.

----------


## apachama

The a really amazing experience. I really need to experiment with various dream control methods like that when I have my sleep schedule back to normal again.

----------


## iadr

*Kitchen Clock - Looking At*
I am looking at my kitchen clock in this dream, which shows 4:45am in the morning, which I know is wrong because I would be at work if it was this late. Because of the inaccuracy of the time I realize that I am dreaming.

----------


## iadr

*Store - Revisiting*
I am in a store that I had been in earlier in the night in another dream.  The familiarity of the store causes me to become lucid.  Is seems to be a thrift store of some sort as there are all kinds of old things hanging from nails on the wall.  Although I had been quite fascinated by this store in my earlier dream, I am a little bored by it in this lucid, as I have already seen everything.  I am thinking that the only reason I was fascinated with it in the earlier dream is that everything looked so unusual.  I am thinking that I could start a similar store with all of the junk that I have in my basement just by sorting everything out and hanging it up on the wall like it is in this store.

----------


## iadr

*Basement - Water On The Floor* 
I am in my basement when I notice some water on the floor in my bathroom.  When I go to investigate, I find that there is not only water back by the stool, but that there is about 6 inches of water by the sink.  Sensing that I might be dreaming, I try floating, and find that I am able to float, which causes me to become lucid.  When I float up through the floor though it brings me too close to my body, and causes me to wake up.

----------


## iadr

*Beaches - Visiting*
After reaching a relaxed state by counting backwards from 5 to 1, I give myself a suggestion that when I count from 1 to 5 I will begin to see image streams.  It works after about 5th time I repeat the number 5, and I begin getting images.  As I concentrate on the images I enter into a false awakening in which I hear my wife talking to me and hear one of my cats meowing.  Realizing that this is either a false awakening or else voices from the other side, I concentrate on floating, and feel myself floating out of my body and flying along the top of some trees.  I remember a task I wanted to complete of visiting a beach, so concentrate on a beach I used to go to in Biloxi, Mississippi.  When I arrive there it is winter time and there is snow all over the beach.  Unhappy with the condition of this beach I concentrate on another beach I have visited and find myself on this beach next to an attractive lady in her swim suit.  I seem to know this gal because I am putting suntan lotion on her back.

(Finally a lucid without having to use supplements as I was able to enter this one using hypnotic suggestions.  The other lucids came later after taking galantamine).

*Motorcycle Lady - Riding With*
After recording an image stream about a bunch of motorcycle riders I begin concentrating on the scene again to see if I can draw myself back into the scene.  It works and I find myself in a lucid dream in which I ask the motorcyclists if I can ride with one of them.  Knowing that I would prefer to ride with a lady, they refer me to a female rider at the back of their group.  As I get on behind her and hold onto her she takes off and we start flying up into the air.  After flying through the air for a while she tells me that we no longer need the bike, so lets it go, and takes me off flying with her through the air without her bike.

*Digital Voice Recorder - Not Working*
I am trying to get my digital voice recorder to work, but it just won't come on.  I finally realize that I am dreaming and that this is false awakening, but am still trying to get my voice recorder to work.  I finally get control of the situation and realize that since I am dreaming that I have no need of this voice recorder, so just drop it and decide to do something more exciting.  I take off flying through the building I am in and fly through the door after which I wake up.

*Girlfriend - Sex*
I am running around on the top of these buildings with an old girlfriend jumping from one building to the next.  When my girlfriend gets on this one steep roof she starts sliding down the roof and is about to fall off.  When she asks me for help, being the nice guy that I am, I tell her to just help herself since we are dreaming.  ::D:   She finds that she is able to control the situation by thinking her way out of it and then joins me at the top of the roof.  I tell her "See I told you that you could handle that yourself".  She then wants me to help her off of the roof we are now on, so I tell her that if we want to get off of the roof we are on, that all we need to do is to start flying, since we are still dreaming.  We take off flying together and end up landing somewhere inside of a building.  We seem to inside of a church in this room where there is a bed.  How convenient.  ::D:   We begin having sex, but have no sheet on top of us, so are totally exposed to anyone who might walk into the room.  This sex goes on for a very long time and is quite enjoyable.  At one point, a priest walks into the room with some guy and sees us having sex.  He seems a bit disappointed and leaves.  After that I am thinking we should at least have a sheet pulled over us, so find a sheet that we had been laying on and pull that over the top of us while we continue having sex.  I get on the side of her to make it looks like we are just laying next to each other so that if anyone else comes into the room they will not be able to tell we are having sex.  Very satisfying dream.

----------


## iadr

*Visiting Relatives, Became Invisible, Read A Newspaper, Visited Niagra Falls*
My wife and I are staying with some relatives and they are all staying up late talking. As it is 230am in the morning I am wanting to go to bed and get some sleep. They show me a room that I can sleep in, but it has a small bed, and it is covered a bunch of my wifes things like her purse and coat. I start brushing them off of the bed to clear the bed off so I can lay down. My wife then comes in the room all pissed off that I am knocking her things off on the floor. She helps me clean her things off the bed, after which I lay down to get some sleep. The bed is really hard though as it feels like I am laying on a brick wall. Although I have a sheet on the top of me, there is nothing under me except for the bricks. I now notice that there are several lights on in the room as my wife apparently left them on when she left. I turn off 4 or 5 different table lamps all around the bed, which all turn off with no problem. 

My wife then comes back into the room and joins me in bed, although when she gets in the bed it knocks me off onto the floor. As the floor feels like wood, and is more comfortable than the bed was, I decide to just go to sleep on the floor. I then notice my big cat Sterling playing with what looks like a little kitten. I am concerned that he might accidentally hurt the kitten because of his size. The kitten holds its own though as they wrestle around. The kitten then jumps up and bites me on the arm, although it leaves no marks or blood. I then notice that what I thought was a kitten is actually a squirrel.

*Dissolved Myself, Then Reformed* 
I realize at this point because of all of the discrepancies in this dream that I am dreaming. As there are now a bunch of strangers in the room with me who are starting to annoy me, I decide to make myself invisible and leave. When I concentrate on becoming invisible I disappear, although the clothes I was wearing are still there. I decide that if I want them to not know where I am at that I will need to remove my clothes, so I take my clothes off and lay them in a corner. After taking my clothes off I become concerned about what would happen if I suddenly materialized, since I now have no clothes on. I realize that since I am dreaming that I could manifest some new clothes, so stop worrying about it, and head out of the room invisible and without my clothes.

Someone then introduces me to three business men dressed in suits. I am aware that they are unable to see me since I am invisible, but they are able to sense my presence. I shake hands with one of them. I decide that I have wasted enough time in this place so decide to accomplish some lucid tasks. As I am thinking that I need to be a solid being to accomplish these tasks I materialize myself again. [/b]

*Try To Read Something, Look Away Then Back Again*
I decide to read something, look away, and then read it again. The first book I pick up is a cartoon book of some kind that has no words in it, so I put it down and concentrate on finding something with words in it. I find a newspaper still wrapped up laying on a table, so take it out of its wrapper and read the front page. I am able to read it with no problems. I then put it down. When I pick it back up to read it again it looks totally different and I am unable to read it as the print is too small. 

*Famous Places - Niagra Falls*
I think of another task I wanted to complete so decide to visit Niagra Falls. At first nothing happens, but I then find myself inside a building on what appears to be a water ride. When I ask a man I see if this is Niagra Falls, he tells me that it is, but that we are just on the inside of it. A bit unhappy with this as I wanted to see the actual waterfall, I concentrate on getting outside, after which I find myself floating in the air viewing a large waterfall.

----------


## iadr

*Property - Viewing*
I am viewing some property that my parents used to own that was sold to a church, but it is much different looking than it is in the physical, as there is a nice large lake where a creek currently runs through the property, and there is an inside parking garage made from stone, along with several other buildings on the property made from stone.  I spend several minutes viewing this beautiful scenery.  The lake is so peaceful looking.

*Property - Viewing (Chain Lucid)*
I am able to chain from the previous lucid and become lucid again on the property my parents used to own.  This time I am watching a large stone building being built which is at least 2 or 3 stories high.  There are workers everywhere who I hear hammering and sawing.  I hear a worker land on the concrete below as he jumps off of a loading dock.  I keep hearing a kid behind me talking to some man which must be a voice from the other side.  A large concrete slab that is being lowered down then comes right toward me like it is going to hit me which jars me out of the lucid.

*Driveway - Truck Backing In* 
I become aware of all kinds of noise outside my house in my driveway, and am able to see outside my window and see what is going on even though I am aware that I am still laying in bed.  I see a pickup truck with a trailer behind it with all kinds of equipment on it, backing up on the side of my driveway onto my grass, as my cars are all blocking the driveway.  I see several men getting ready to some kind of work.  As tempted as I am go out and ask them what they are doing, I realize that this is all a dream, so ignore the urge to get involved.  Instead I concentrate on floating.  The men are talking really loud which I assume are transitions from the supplements I had taken earlier.

(Although not the most exciting lucids I've ever had, as I was merely an observer in these, they were certainly some of most vivid and interesting ones).

----------


## iadr

*Selling Life Insurance - Door To Door* 
I am selling life insurance door to door in this lucid, or rather, trying to sell life insurance door to door.  I am aware that I am dreaming, but am someone other than myself. At the first house I walk up to this lady comes to the door and says "Oh, you again". At the next house, a man comes to the door and says the same thing. As it appears that I have wore out my welcome in this neighborhood, I am thinking about leaving here and going somewhere else to peddle my insurance. I decide to go to a few more houses though since I know that I am dreaming, and am getting a kick out of watching the various peoples reaction to me as I walk up to their door. 

I end up in one of the people's basement with all of the people I have been talking to, so ask one of the people what they would do if one of the their loved ones suddenly died without insurance. This gets them all thinking, and they seem to realize that I am genuinely concerned about them at this point. I am thinking they are going to let me give them a presentation about my insurance there in their basement.

----------


## apachama

Selling life insurance in a lucid? How very bizarre.

----------


## iadr

> Selling life insurance in a lucid? How very bizarre.



Yes, even more bizarre is that I was actually someone else doing this just feeling what they were feeling instead of actually doing it myself.  Not the most exciting lucid by any means.

----------


## iadr

Supplements used - 4mg galantamine, 600mg alpha-gpc, 200mg L-Theanine
2 hrs later - 4gr gaba
4 hrs later - 4gr gaba

*Big Bear - Chasing Me* 
My wife and I are living in this large house that has several bedrooms.  When we go out into a front part of the house that we never go into, there is a large area that could be used as a spare living room, with a small bedroom off to the side of it.  My wife is thinking that we should turn this into a guest room where my parents who are deceased can stay when they visit us.  She just happens to have a spare counter top with a faucet on it that she wants me to hook up in this spare bedroom so that they would have everything they need in there except for a toilet.  

There are then 4 or 5 other people in the house with us, relatives I think, visiting us from out of town.  All but one of the people visiting us is in the house with us.  When a gal who had been outside comes up to the door wanting in, there is a large black bear standing behind her scaring her.  I am wondering if I should open the door for her, since I am concerned that the bear will follow her into the house.  I have to let her in though, so open the door for her, after which the bear also comes in and starts chasing us through the house.  

We all run back into the spare living room and I shut the doors behind us.  There are 3 doors that I have to shut, and one of them keeps coming back open, no matter how hard I pull it shut.  So I am pulling on this door to keep it shut while I feel the bear trying to pull it open from the other side.

After a bit I sense the bear has left, so I cautiously enter the room it had been in.  When I get close to a large couch, the bear comes out from underneath the couch where he had been hiding inside the under part of the couch, and chases me back into the room I had been hiding in.  

_ I realize at this point that I am dreaming, so that there is no way the bear can hurt me, so decide to go back into the other room and face it.  Even though I know I am dreaming, I am still having a difficult time mustering enough courage to face this large bear, but finally force myself to face it.  As I approach the couch again, I see the bear once again come out from underneath the couch, only this time when he comes out he is small raccoon, who is not threatening to me at all._ 

*Raccoon - In My House*
I am walking around in my house, but am aware that I am also laying in my bed.  Although I am aware that I am in bed sleeping, I am also aware of things going on in my house as I see my two cats rolling around and wrestling each other on the stairway.  I then hear another  animal that turns out to be a raccoon running down the stairs and out my back door when he happens to hear me walking around. 

After he goes outside, he then sneaks back inside, but when he gets to the stairway, my big cat starts chasing him and chases him out the back door.  At one point, my cat gets ahead of him and appears to be racing him out the back door.  

I then look outside where I see all kinds of animals in my back yard, as there are about 10 squirrels running playing, and a couple of ducks walking around.  I see that the food dish in my raccoon trap has been tipped over, but there are no animals in the trap, as the door appears to have gotten caught on something, as it is only half way shut.  

I just happen to be sleeping on my living couch at this point in my dream when I notice my wife come down the stairs with a young blonde haired gal that used to work in a department next to where I used to work at (false awakening).  I tell my wife "Wait until you see what I just saw out in our backyard.  Take a look out in the backyard!"  At this point I realize that when she looks out in our backyard she will probably see something totally different than what I had seen since what I had been dreaming when I had looked out in our backyard.

----------


## iadr

Supplements used: 4mg galantamine, 600mg alpha-gpc, 350mg choline, B-50, Ginko, Ginseng

*Church - Floating Around*
I am first meditating when I reach a very deep level where I feel at one with the universe, and then feel my consciousness expand and become the universe. I then fall into a dream where I am going someplace with the gal who is trying to find someone.  We are on a rock road beside some railroad tracks.  When we get to the place where she thought a road was supposed to be, there is no road there.  When she asks some people for directions, they ignore her.  When I see a gal I know from work in the distance, I tell the gal I am with that we can ask her for directions.  She just happens to be the person the gal I am with was trying to find.  

We follow this gal into a church where they are getting ready to have a service, and sit down.  When I hear a guy behind me talking about how he loves coming to this church because he always has out of body experiences when they start singing, I become interested in what he is talking about, so turn around and start talking to him.  I tell him that I am also into out of body experiences, and agree to meet him at the top of the church once the singing begins.

*When everyone starts singing, I float out of my body and float to the top of the church.  I look around and find the guy I had been talking to earlier and tell him "See, I told you I would meet you up here."  I then decide that I would like to leave and fly somewhere else, so concentrate on flying through the roof.  I have a difficult time getting through the roof, but finally manage to squeeze through it.  I begin to wonder if I will still be out of my body flying around when the service ends, and what the people in the church are going to think if they are unable to wake me up.  After getting through the roof I fly straight up into the air and lose consciousness.  (Probably should have stayed in the church). *  

I am then back in the church and the service has ended.  Some guy is picking things up off the floor which looks like crab cakes, only they have a lot of nuts in them, and putting them in a basket.  He tells me that these are very nutritious because of all of the nuts in them.

----------


## iadr

*Blonde Haired Gal - Meeting*
I run into this blonde haired gal who I had seen in an earlier dream, and she asks me if I would consider meeting her later.  When I tell her yes, she hands me a piece of paper, which is a blank piece of paper, but from which I am able to sense where she wants to meet me at.  I go and meet her at the place she had asked me to meet her at.  

When I meet her, there is an incredible exchange of energy, as I feel this very strong love between us.  It seems that I have known her before.  As we merge our spirits together I feel like I could stay here with her forever.

----------


## iadr

*Neighbor - Visiting* 
I am in this man's house that I used to stop and talk to all the time when I was out jogging with my dog, and am talking to him and his wife when I suddenly thing to myself "Hey, what's he doing here.  He passed away in 2004", at which time I realize I am dreaming.  His wife seems especially pleased to be able to visit with him again.

*Backyard - Party*
(After thinking about this one for two days, I decided to count it as a lucid instead of just an image stream because of my interaction in it)
I hear a noise out in my back yard that sounds like a cat meowing, so walk out to check it out.  When I get out into my back yard, there is a long table sitting in the middle of my yard, and it looks like someone was having a party there.  Although it is quiet and deserted out there now, it seems like someone had been having a party out there earlier.  I decide to experiment with this image stream, so change the time and go back to an hour earlier, after which I see a few people out there partying.  When I change the time to two hours earlier, and then three hours earlier, I see even more people partying.  I then change the time to be early in the evening after which I see a lot of people out there partying, and get the impression that someone there is 14 years old and that I am 13 years old.

----------


## iadr

*Digital Recorder - Not Working*
I am trying to record a dream on my digital voice recorder, which for some reason is not working. All of the buttons are there. but when I push the record button nothing happens. I begin to wonder if I might be dreaming, and if this is just a false awakening, so look at my digital recorder real close, but everything seems to be normal. I then find another digital voice recorder on the other side of me, which convinces me that I am dreaming. Before I can take advantage of being lucid though, the record light on the digital recorder in my hand comes on, and I go ahead and record my dream.

*Indian Camp - Visiting* 
I am someplace like an Indian camp in a remote area with my parents. I am in this small hut with a dirt floor trying to get back to sleep again to have a lucid dream. I had already been to sleep once and had some kind of crazy dream. While trying to get back to sleep, I encounter all kinds of interruptions, as these small animals like lizards keep coming in my hut. The first time this giant lizard comes into my hut, this Indian man who is there with me grabs it and throws it back outside. When I ask him if that animal is poisonous if it bites someone, he tells me that it is, but that I can grab it and throw it out of the room to keep it from biting me.
The next time the lizard comes into the room, I carefully grab it by its neck, and throw it out of the room while it is rearing its ugly head up and trying to bite me. I am thinking at this point that I should get up and forget about trying to get anymore sleep in this place. But I then realize that I am dreaming, so that these things cannot hurt me, at which time I relax and allow myself to fall asleep.

----------


## iadr

*House - Cats And Animal Control*
I am inside this house and I have my 3 cats inside the house with me when another cat comes through my pet door and joins us. The cat who comes in is Goldie, a cat I used to have several years ago. The house I am living in is different than the place where I live IRL and is on a busy street. I am sleeping in my basement where the pet door is located that Goldie comes in through. When Goldie comes in she lays down next to Boo Boo. They are both trying to get my attention, so I am petting both of them and scratching their backs, while they are both soaking in the attention I am giving them. 
I then notice several people from animal control outside, as they are all dressed up in uniforms. As I keep seeing people who I sense are from Texas outside my house, I must be living in Texas in this dream. As I look out through my pet door to see what is going on, I notice a lot of cars parked along the street, and a lot of people walking around. The main people I notice though are the ones from animal control, as they seem to be there to pick up Goldie, who someone must have called in as being a stray cat. I grab both of my cats to make sure they stay inside, and become concerned about my other cat Sterling as I wonder where he is. 

I realize that I am dreaming at this point, and that I have control over this dream, so make all of the people outside go away by visualizing them being gone. 

Next thing I know I am walking through this mall with my deceased cat Goldie, when I realize that I have 4 cats now, so am over my limit of pets that I am allowed to have. Instead of looking like a cat though, my cat looks like a person as she walks with me. In fact she looks like a tall, older lady. I realize that it has been several years since I have gotten her any shots, so ask her when the last time was that she had a rabies shot. She looks at me and says "Oh, I don't get shots anymore. I'm so old that I don't need to get shots anymore." I'm thinking that I won't need to get a pet license for her then, so am no longer concerned about this. Although I am just hoping that she never gets picked up, since this could be costly, since I have not licensed her. She then walks down a hallway by herself to do some shopping.  ::chuckle::

----------


## iadr

*Clocks - Looking At* 
I look at a clock in my kitchen that shows the time to be 245am, although I am aware that it is much earlier than this. I then see another clock in my bedroom that shows the clock to be 11:45pm, which I know is also wrong as it had been 1230am when I had gone back to bed.
(Another boring low-level lucid dream  ::shakehead:: ).

----------


## iadr

*Wife's Birthday - End Of The Week*
My wife's birthday is at the end of the week and I am thinking that I need to buy her a card. My reasoning kicks in and I realize that I am dreaming when I remember that my wife's birthday was 2 months ago.

*Backyard - Dual Consciousness*
I am outside in my backyard playing with my cat, while at the same time aware that I am laying in bed listening to some relaxing music. I experience the awesome feeling of being in two places at the same time, and being aware of both places.

----------


## iadr

*Bike Trail - Dog Walking By Me* 
I am walking along this bike trail when I see a large dog walking toward me by itself.  As it seems to be friendly, and I realize this is a dream, I continue walking toward it.  It turns out to be a very friendly dog, something like an Irish Setter, that is wagging its tail as it passes me.  To the side of me I notice a huge pile of dog poop.

*School - Checking To See If My Wife Is Registered* 
I walk into the lobby of a school around the corner from where I live, where I am checking to see if my wife is in their system.  As one of my cats goes to school here  ::lol::  I am wanting to make sure that my wife is in their system, in case they ever need to contact her.  Although I am lucid, it seems perfectly normal to me that my cat would be attending school here.  

The lady behind the counter, who seems to be the principal, is looking through a tray of envelopes to see if she can find my wife's name and address.  The envelopes seem to contain payments that people have sent to the school, as this appears to be a school that people have to pay to send their kids or animals to.  

I start to tell her how my wife's name is spelled, but she seems to know how to spell her name already, as she tells me that their records are organized by district, which is why she is looking in this other stack of envelopes.  I get the feeling that she has no record of my wife in her file.

----------


## iadr

*Waterslide - Crashing Into Kids In Front Of Us*
(Amazingly this lucid occurred within 10 minutes after going to bed.  I'm unsure if my eyes were even closed when it started up because I had been doing these eyes exercises, looking up and down and to the sides with my eyes, when suddenly I find myself in the following dream wide awake.)

I am at the top of the giant waterslide with my wife, and there are several kids in front of us.  I watch as the person in charge of telling people when to start down the slide is having them start down the slide too soon, as he is starting people down the slide only about 5 feet apart.  

When it comes our turn to start down the slide, I ignore the guy when he tells us to start down the slide until about the third time he asks.  Although I am thinking it is still too soon to start down the slide, I start down the slide anyway to keep the guy from getting angry with us.  I am thinking that because we weigh more than the kids in front of us, that we will probably slide faster than they do, and run into them.  

Sure enough, we run into the back of the kids in front of us about halfway down the slide, and stay with them the rest of the way down the slide.  Fortunately no one gets hurt as we all tumble off the slide into the pool at the bottom.

----------


## iadr

*Hospital - Floating Around* 
I am in a hospital with a gal R that I work with and often talk to about dreaming and floating in dreams.  I am floating through the hallways of this hospital in a sitting position.  I show my friend how to float, after which we both go floating around the hospital together.  We are both floating in an upright position like we are sitting in chairs.  

I am holding onto these small creatures like trolls, that have blonde hair, and which seem to be giving us the power to float.  After we float outside, I notice some ladies below us who seem to also be able to float, although they are just standing on the ground at the moment.  I feel impelled to give the creatures that I am carrying to these ladies, as they seem to belong to them.  So we float down and I give the creatures to the ladies who are grateful to receive them, and thank me for them.

I then realize that I am able to float without these creatures, so float off into the air.  My friend is unable to float now though, so she is just walking around following me.  I find that I am able to float as high as I want, or in whatever direction I want just by thinking which way I would like to go with my mind.  Although I show my friend how I am able to control my floating, she is unable to float now.

When we come to a window that is on the third floor of this building we are in, she asks me to watch her jump out of this window to a building about 20 feet away from where we are at.  As she jumps out the window she falls to the bottom window in the other building where she finally is able to grab a hold of the other building.  She tells me that this is usually what happens when she tries something like this.

I leave her and float off high in the air by myself, still in a sitting position, enjoying my freedom and being able to easily control which way I am going.  After floating around for about what seemed like 30 minutes, it finally dawns on me that I am dreaming...finally.  I decide to try flying, so change my position to lay on my stomach and begin flying through the air, although I seem to be going very slow.  Finally, I find myself high in the air viewing some nice scenery below.

I decide to try to accomplish some lucid tasks and for some reason decide to try changing the weather, even though I have already done this one, and decided earlier not to do it again.  Since it is a nice day outside I decide to make it rain.  As soon as I decide to make it rain, I hear a forecast on the radio that it going to rain today.  I then hear my wife complain that it is supposed to rain today, and I wake up. 

(Big mistake trying to control this lucid too much.  It was a great lucid when I was floating in an upright position, and I probably could have floated around for another hour or more, but when I started changing things around, it went downhill really fast, and caused me to wake up).

----------


## iadr

*Black Lady - Teaching Me How To Make Love* 
My wife has hired this lady to teach me how to make love.  When the lady shows up she turns out to be a black lady.  Although not a knock out, she is very seductive, and uses this to entice me to make love to her. 

I end up in a large building with her, like an apartment building where she takes me to this room that she opens with a key.  When we go inside though, it is somewhat of a small room, with something like an orange colored gym mat on the floor, with no bed.  She just stands there while I come up behind her and start kissing her on her neck and ears.  I can tell she is enjoying this because she starts moaning.

I am wishing we were in a larger room though, so ask her if we could go to another room.  She takes me to another room that is just a tiny bit larger than this room, which also has an orange gym mat on the floor but no bed.  I start kissing her on the lips this time, after which she tells me that she wants more, as it seems like she wants to just dive right in and have sex.

I ask her if she could take us to a room that has a bed, so she takes me to another room, which is again very small, but which has a bed in it.  There are small kids playing in this room though.  She tells me just to ignore the kids because they don't matter, since this is a dream.  Then there are all kinds of things laying on the bed.  As I start cleaning the bed off, she tells me just to ignore them and have sex with her, as the things on the bed don't matter since this is only a dream.  I go ahead and just lay on the things on the bed and have sex with her.

*RS - Change your age*
I decide to do the advance challenge of changing my age.  As I am walking toward an elevator that operates like a time machine to change people's ages, this man is with me planning to go into the machine, as he is thinking I was planning to change his age.  I tell him that I am planning to change my age, not his, and then walking in the elevator.

The elevator goes down, and when it stops I come out and am 5 years old.  I really feel nothing in particular, other than being smaller than I am now, but am given a backpack to carry my books in as I walk to school.  (I remember having been given a back pack by parents when I was either in the first or second grade, which really made me feel important, but I would have been older than 5 years old at the time).

*LB - Make a light bulb light up by holding it in your hand, mouth*
I decide to make a light bulb light up while holding it in my mouth, so put one in my mouth and concentrate on making it light up.  Amazingly, I feel current going through my body up to my mouth to light up the bulb.  When I concentrate on lighting up the bulb while holding it in my hand, I feel the exact same thing, current going through my body, and up through my arm to light the bulb.

*RA - Ride an animal of your choice*
When I decide to ride an animal a small donkey appears in front of me.  I climb up on him and find him very easy to ride as he moves along so slow.

*CT - Climb a tree*
When I decide to climb a tree, a very small tree appears before me, only about 5 foot tall, that has branches very close to each other.  I climb this tree very easily.  After climbing back down out of the tree, and deciding I would like to climb a larger tree, a very large tree appears in front of me, and I am suddenly much larger myself, like a lumber jack.  I climb this tree like a telephone pole, climbing straight up the side of it without even using the branches.

*DF - Do flips, backwards or forwards*
I begin doing flips, first frontwards, and then backwards, only they really feel very mechanical, and I am doing them very slow.  Later after walking on my hands in another task I become much more flexible, and the flips become automatic and very fast.

*WH - Walk on your hands*
While standing on my hands, I take a couple of steps to help keep my balance.  I then find that I am able to just stand on my hands in one place and stretch my body way out in front of me while keeping my balance.  This ability to stretch so far allows me to start doing flips at an incredible rate of speed, both frontward and backward. 

*JT - Jump on a trampoline*
While doing the hand flips from another task, I flip myself right up onto a trampoline.  I am bouncing all over this trampoline, doing multiple flips in the air, both frontwards and backwards, usually landing on either my back or front when hitting the trampoline, but bouncing right back up again.  On one flip I get a little carried away and go right off the trampoline, but when I hit the ground, I appear to be on something like a pogo stick, because I bounce right off of the ground back up onto the trampoline.

*WT - Walk a tight-rope*
While jumping on a trampoline from another task, I take a big jump, and end up on a tight-rope.  My shoes are very slippery though, and I slip right off the wire, and have to catch myself, and pull myself back up onto the wire.  I then imagine myself wearing magnets on my feet which allows me to stay on the wire.  I am only able to slide across the wire though, as my feet are stuck to the wire.  So I slide to one end of it, and then back to the other end.  (I hope that's considered walking.  That's the best I could do.)

*WW - Walk up a wall*
Since I already had magnets on my feet from the last task, I decide to do the Walk Up A Wall task.  I find myself in this small room where I walk up the wall, across the ceiling, and down the wall on the other side.

*PI - Play a musical instrument*
Shortly after deciding to play a musical instrument a flute magically appears in my hands.  This is different than a normal flute though, as it has buttons that play different tunes or rhythms automatically.  All I have to do is to blow into the flute and push one of these buttons, and the flute takes off playing on its own.  Good thing, since I have no idea how to play a flute.

----------


## iadr

*River - Floating Down*
(This began as an image stream and turned into a lucid as I was able to keep it going).  I am floating above a body of water where I notice about 5 people out in the water playing.  As I continue floating along, I look around and see a couple people on the shore doing something.  I am thinking that it is because the time of year it is that there are so few people here.  After getting to the end of body of water, I turn around and come back the other way.  While coming back I notice a motor boat going through the water, and a camper on the shore.  It is very peaceful here.

----------


## iadr

*Theater - Zombies Coming To Life* 
(This was another image stream that I was able to extend into a low-level lucid). 
I am inside this very large theater late at night, and am on a side balcony that hangs out from the side.  As I am looking around, a bunch of zombies come to life and start moving around on the stage.  Although I feel a bit terrified by the changed atmosphere, I stick with the lucid believing that the zombies are unable to detect my presence.  I then find myself very high over a city looking down on a canal that runs through the city and observing various constructions going up in the city.

----------


## iadr

*Glass Stairway - Walking Up*
I am walking up this glass stairway that is on the outside part of this building and is enclosed in glass. (At this point, I feel like I am in an image stream or else remote viewing).  I am up very high in the air, about 20 floors, and am able to look out over the city from my elevator.  (As I continue following the scene, it turns into a lucid dream).  When I get to the top of the stairway, I find myself on the top of this building, which I later sense is a parking garage, although it is only about 15 X 20 feet.  Since I realize I am dreaming I decide to dive off of the building to see what happens.  So I get a running start, and dive off the building.  Instead of falling like I had expected, I find myself floating in the air, even with the roof of the building.  A bit later I find myself walking in this glass hallway high above the city, which hallway is only about 20 feet long and 8 feet wide.  As I look out the glass at the end of the hallway I can see tree limbs and branches.  I then lapse into another image stream where I am at a subway entrance.

----------


## iadr

*Apartment - Saturday Night*
It is late Saturday night just like it is IRL, and I am in a kitchen of an apartment where I am staying instead of my house.  The wife seems to be out of town, so I have been staying here by myself all weekend, and have done none of the things I usually do on the weekend such as my laundry and grocery shopping.  The apartment suddenly takes on a strange feel, as the walls seem to be slanting in, which causes me to realize that I am dreaming.  I tell myself several times that I am dreaming, after which I wake up.

----------


## iadr

*Gal - Pulling Myself Into* 
I am somewhere with a group of people when I see a gal who I know I am supposed to be with.  When I see her, and get ready to give her a hug, I suddenly realize I am am spirit, and that I am dreaming.  So instead of just giving her a hug, I pull my entire spirit into her spirit and become one with her.

*Second Gal - Showing What I Did With The First Gal*
I am walking down this long hallway, after which I come to this lobby area.  I meet a gal there, who when she asks me about something, I tell her what I did earlier when I pulled myself into this gals spirit.  As she is interested in knowing more about this, I take her to the place where I had done this earlier, and demonstrate to her what I had done earlier by pulling myself into her spirit.

*Building - New Job (Long Image Stream Into Lucid)*
I am in this building where I am starting a new job, and am walking down this long hallway to get to the place where I work.  There is a lot of green in the hallways.  At the end of the hallway I go through some metal doors and head to some escalators that take me up to the main part of the building.  The escalator I go up are really long, and look even longer when I get up to the top and look back down.  I end up on somewhat of a small platform where I am able to look out over all of the people below me.  It seems like I am in a stock exchange, as people are running all around doing things.  

The scene suddenly shifts, and I am upstairs at the desk that I now work at.  My boss, who has just been talking to someone who works next to me, comes over and sits down in a seat in my office.  After telling me how impressed he is with my work ethics, he tells me that if there is ever anything he can help me with to let him know, after which he leaves.  

The scene now changes, and I am driving my car down a freeway where I take this ramp, where I end up behind this car ahead of me that is driving really slow, as he appears to have a flat tire that he is driving on.  When we get onto the freeway I go around him.

I am now in a room where I notice a cord hanging down from an overhead light.  Although the light stays on I hear what seems to be the cord being pulled down and turning the light off or on.

*Miniature Golf - Playing (Long Image Stream Into Lucid)* 
I am getting ready to play miniature golf with my brother, but am having a difficult time finding a club that is comfortable to hold onto as all of the clubs I have tried have these large black handles with these large finger grips on them that are facing the wrong direction.  I finally find a club that has a white handle with much small finger grips on it, that I am able to turn around to fit my fingers.

After finding a club we go to the first hole.  I am wondering at first if we are at the right hole, but then see a sign a 1 on it.  The first hole is fairly easy as it takes us both about 3 shots to get our ball in the hole.

The second hole has some walls that we have to bank our balls off of which makes it more difficult, and takes us each six shots to sink our balls in this hole.

The third whole we come to is just plain rediculous as there is about 6 inches of water that we have to hit our ball through in order to get to the hole which is underwater.

My brother goes first, and it takes him several tries to get his ball in the hole.  When I get to the start of the hole, which is a concrete slab with small holes in it where the balls are set on, my ball disappears just before I get ready to hit it.  As I look closer, there is a crack in the concrete where it appears my ball has fallen down into.  I then see this one hole which appears to go down into this basement area, which appears to be a storage place for the miniature golf place.  I take these concrete stairs that I find in this large hole down into this basement area.  After looking all around this basement I find where they keep their spare balls, so grab a handful of balls and put in my left pocket.  I hurry back up the stairs before someone sees me down there.  

After getting back up on the golf course, some guy who works for the golf course comes up the same stairs that I just came up.  I am concerned that he may have seen me down in the basement, but he gets on a bicycle and takes off to deliver something.

I take one of the balls I had gotten from the basement down on the concrete slab to try hitting it, but again the ball disappears before I get a chance to hit it.  At this point I am getting very frustrated.  I find some clay, and form a giant ball out of this clay, as I figure it will be too large to slip through the concrete.  I hit the clay, and make a really good shot with it, banking it off a wall just where I had planned to hit it.  The water where it lands is about 10 foot deep though, so I swim down and get it and bring it back up and set it on a ledge that I find.  

When I hit my clay ball off of the ledge it breaks into 3 or 4 different pieces.  One of the pieces is still large enough to hit though, so I go to get it.  There are several holes where I can hit my ball into, but they are all about 3 or 4 feet underneath the water.  I finally manage to get my ball to go into one of the holes.  I hear several people complaining about this hole saying that it is just too difficult.

*LW - Become lucid, then try to WILD within the dream*
I find this bed and lay down to attempt a WILD.  I seem to fall asleep after which I find myself standing on a street corner waiting to go across the street.

*BH - Go into a black hole.*
I find myself in a hallway going toward some metal doors which appear to go into a parking garage, only instead of a parking garage it turns out to be a big black hole.  As I go into this place there is absolutely nothing there, no sounds, no sights...nothing, just emptiness.  Very boring to say the least.  

*SE - See the energy of a DC or an inanimate object*
I walk down the stairs to my basement where my washer and dryer are at.  When I turn on my washing machine I am able to see a glow around it, only it is somewhat of a gray color that extends about a foot our from it in all directions.  I then turn my electric dryer I can see a glow around it also, only its color is an orange/yellow color that extends about 1 1/2 feet around it.

*ND - Focus on an object and notice the details*
I am now looking at my cat, only my cat looks like a mouse as she has these funny looking ears and eyes.  I decide to look at something different, so look at something else, which is also really distorted, but I am unable to remember what it was I was looking at now.

Later, I once again attempt to focus on an object, so pick up my sweat pants and look closely at them before putting them on.  While trying to put them on, my cat comes over and jumps on them and starts playing with them.  

Later still, I am in a room looking at these pictures.  While I am looking at one of the pictures, the picture suddenly comes alive, and I find myself at a place that looks exactly like the picture did that I was looking at.  I am standing outside looking at these tall buildings that I was looking at in the picture, as it seems like I have entered the picture.

*DC - Dance on the ceiling, with a partner*
After a couple of failed attempts at this task, I find myself in my basement with the wife.  I tell her, Let's go up to the ceiling and dance.  We are able to get up to the ceiling alright, but we start floating down from the ceiling before we get a chance to dance.  This happens two or three times.  Finally, I imagine us both wearing lead shoes, after which we stick to the ceiling and are able to dance, although we are dancing quite slow, because of our shoes are so heavy.

*PF - Give physical form to something abstract, like an idea or an emotion*
I am at gym where I work at where I see a guy I usually talk to.  When he mentions my name it comes out of his mouth like a caption in a cartoon book.  I say his name and notice that his name is also a caption coming out of my mouth.  The captions look so funny that I start laughing, which makes an even funnier looking caption, as it goes in and out with my laughter.  

*TM - Go through a mirror*
I am looking all over for a mirror to go through, and first go through a glass wall of this large building as it looks like a mirror from the outside.  Although it was an interesting feeling of being sucked inside the building as I went through it, I continue looking for a better mirror to go through.  I find a truck that has a large mirror extended out the side of it, which mirror is about 10 feet tall and 15 feet wide.  It is one of those mirrors that distorts a persons image as it makes me look about 2 feet tall and real fat.  ::chuckle::   I decide that this mirror will do just fine.  As I go through this mirror, I am able to go about 2 or 3 feet to the other side of the mirror, but I am still in the mirror while I am on the other side of it, as the mirror has stretched out to hold me inside of it.  

*PI - Play a musical instrument (if you don't know how to IRL)*
I am playing a harmonica which I find that I am really good at.  I first play the song I've been working on the railroad, and then start playing a more festive song, a gospel song I remember called Joy, Joy, Joy.  As I start playing Joy, Joy, Joy, I am suddenly in this large dance hall where all these people start doing the polka to the music I am playing.  ::lol::   I am having so much fun playing this harmonica that I get real fancy and start adding a lot of extra notes to the music.

*BO - Swim to the bottom of the ocean*
I find an ocean that I am planning to swim to the bottom of, but I am having a difficult time even walking out into the ocean because the waves coming in are so high.  I decide to float above the waves to get out in the ocean, but no matter how high I float, the waves come just as high as I do.  I finally decide to take control of the situation, so repeat a verse I remembered from the Bible that says "Peace, be still".  The waves seem a bit upset with me when I tell them this, but begin to subside, and are finally totally still.  

At this point, I find myself standing out in the middle of the ocean on top of the water, so I dive down into the ocean.  On the way down, I am amazed at how deep I am breathing with no air tank.  I also notice a lot of salt in the water as I am going down, although I am able to see perfectly clear in it without my eyes burning.  When I get to the bottom, it is only about 20 feet deep, and the only thing I see are plants growing on the bottom of the ocean.  A bit unhappy with my depth, I continue swimming until I find a large drop off which I am able to swim down to a much deeper level.  

When I come up to the top, there is a boat waiting to pick me up.  After getting into the boat, I realize that there was another guy with me, who never came up.  I become concerned about him when I realize that he had no oxygen tank so may be running out of breath.  I am thinking about going back down and checking on him when I wake up.

----------


## iadr

*Me - Being A Dragon*
I am a huge dragon and feel myself very high in the air looking down on a city that seems to be New York.  I am at the same height as several apartment buildings, but notice some office buildings in the distance that are taller than I am.  I am able to look inside people apartment windows because of my height, so am looking for some hot chicks.  (Man did I blow this lucid...all week long I've been imagining myself being a dragon and blowing fire out my mouth, and I allowed myself to become so involved at looking into people's apartment windows that I forgot to blow fire out of my mouth.)   ::?: 

*Way Up In The Air - Looking down / Train Running Through Me* 
I am way up high, what seems to be about 50 stories high, looking down on a construction site below.  I am then standing in the middle of what first seems to be a road and there is large truck coming right at me.  As I stand there, the truck goes right through me, and just keeps coming, as it seems to now be several trucks.  I then realize that I in standing in front of a train that is going through me.

----------


## iadr

*Road - Driving Down (Image Stream Extended Into Lucid)* 
I am driving down a road in my car when I come up behind a car that is driving really slow.  After passing him, I have to quickly get back over into the right lane because there are several trucks in the road ahead of us that appear to be cutting trees down.  While coming back over into the right lane, I am having trouble seeing out my back window as it appears to be fogged up.  I am finally able to see the car a good distance behind me so come back over into the right lane.  I can now see the trucks ahead of us clearer, and see a truck with a lift putting something into a dump truck.  I have to duck down with my car in order to get under the dump truck when I get to it.

----------


## iadr

*SG - Ski down a grassy slope, then ski back up again (10/28/08)*
I find myself walking through what looks like a ski resort.  Ahead of me and to the right, there are several doors that appear to go out to long grassy slopes on the other side of them.  As I get ready to ski down one of the slopes, I suddenly find myself in the garage of a mechanic who works on my cars.  A door opens to a much smaller grassy slope that I had been looking at earlier.  I find myself wearing a long pair of skis, so ski down the hill.  Once at the bottom of the hill, I hold a small motor behind me to assist me in skiing back up the hill.

----------


## iadr

*ST - Stop time (11/4/08)*
I find myself in the wife's bedroom in front of a large entertainment center that is slowly falling toward me.  As I had just been thinking about completing the lucid task of stopping time, I extend my arms toward the entertainment center and stop time, which keeps the entertainment center from falling any further.  

A few seconds later the entertainment center starts falling again, so I again extend my arms toward it, and once again stop time, which keep the entertainment center from falling any further.  I end up stopping time and the fall of the entertainment center five times, after which the entertainment center is laying on the ground.

----------


## iadr

*RS - Remember something from IRL (11/5/08)*
I am in the locker room of my gym at work getting ready to go out jogging when I realize that it is cold outside so that I should wear a sweatshirt when I go.  I remember that I have a sweatshirt in a cabinet in my office, so think about going up to get it.  Since I realize that I am dreaming though, I decide to just manifest the sweatshirt to where I am at, so concentrate on the thought that I am already wearing my sweatshirt, after which I wake up.

----------


## iadr

*Road - Standing Next To* 
I am standing next to this road that is right off of a main road where I used to live over 20 years ago, and where cars are driving by rather fast.  I am wanting to cross this road, but am concerned about the cars coming down the other road, as some of them are turning onto the road that I am wanting  to cross, that could run over me if I was in the road.  When I realize that I am dreaming, I go ahead and walk out into the middle of the road and just stand there and allow the cars to pass through me.

----------


## iadr

*FS - Use all five senses (11/9/08)*
I have just moved into this apartment that is on the second floor and that I have to climb up this ladder to get into.  About the third time I climb up this ladder <touch> I begin to realize that I am dreaming, and wonder if I could just float up into my apartment, but I have too little control to float yet, so just sort of jump up while pulling myself up to help getting up into my apartment.

I become aware that everything I do in my apartment can be heard by people in the other apartments, as I am able to hear everything they are doing <hearing>.  When people walk into their room, or when they go into their kitchen, and turn on the water or open a cabinet, I can hear everything they are doing.

Although I am aware that my neighbors are able to hear everything I am doing, I open several cabinets to look inside to see what is in them <sight>, and check them out, and then walk into another section of my apartment that is rarely used to check it out.

Several people are suddenly in my apartment with me and have some kind of food with them which is like candy.  The candy is in the form of a large blob of sugary dough, that I make a couple of rolls out of using my hands <touch>.  As it smells really good <smell>, I take a bite of it.  It tastes so good <taste> that I eat a large helping of it.

*3V - Have 360 degree vision (11/9/08)*
I am in this apartment where I seem to be living with several other people and where I am aware that I am dreaming.  When I decide to try floating, I find that I am able to float.  I float all around the apartment while laying on my back.  While floating around the apartment, I discover that I am able to see in all directions, as I am able to see above me, below me, ahead of me, behind me, and to the right and left of me.

*SC - Split your consciousness into more than one part (11/9/08)*
While floating around through an apartment I seem to be living in, I decide to split my consciousness, so send another copy of my consciousness into outer space.

*SC - Split your consciousness into two or more parts, with perspective from each part (11/9/08)*
After splitting my consciousness into two parts and sending one part of my consciousness flying through space, I remain aware of both the part of me that is floating through the apartment I am in, and the part of me that is flying through space.  I remain aware of both parts of my consciousness until I eventually lose track of the part of me floating through the apartment, and become totally engrossed in the part of me flying through space.  While flying through space I continue to experience the 360 degree vision, although I am going so fast that everywhere I look is just a blur.

*EC - Enter cyberspace (11/9/08)*
I decide to enter cyberspace, so float into my computer, after which I feel myself being something like an electrical current going back and forth between different places.  As I feel a person sitting at a computer I am in switch to a different website, I feel myself flowing to the other website like an electrical current.

*BF - Breathe fire (11/9/08)* 
While feeling myself being an electrical current while in cyberspace I decide to attempt the lucid task of breathing fire.  As I concentrate on this task I feel myself shooting a small burst of flames about 3 inches long out of a plug-in on a wall.  (Not exactly the way I had envisioned completing this task   ::chuckle:: )

*BS - Build a snowman and bring it to life (11/9/08)* 
As I concentrate on the lucid task of building a snowman and bringing it to life, I find myself outside in about a foot of snow.  As I attempt to build a snowman out of the snow, the snow just turns to water in my hands.  I concentrate on making the snow colder so that it will stay together, after which I am able to start building a snowman with it.

After putting a snowball together for the base, I put a smaller snowball on top of this one for his midsection, and an even smaller one on top of this one for his head.  After putting a couple of raisins on his head for his eyes and something like a pumpkin seed for his nose, a mouth automatically forms on my snowman with a large smile on it.  My snowman has come to life all by himself and smiling and laughing, as he appears to be very happy.  I put a pumpkin seed on each side of him for arms, only they are very long pumpkin seeds that look more like branches.  As soon as I put his arms on, he is moving his arms back and forth while he continues smiling at me.  He stays in one place just moving his arms and smiling at me.

*SS - Swim in the snow (11/9/08)* 
I decide to complete the lucid task of swimming in the snow, so lay down in the snow in front of me that is about 12 inches deep and begin swimming in it.  I find it very easy to swim in the snow as the snow appears more like water while I am laying down in it.

*IF - Go ice fishing (11/9/08)* 
When I remember that I wanted to go ice fishing, I find myself out on this frozen lake.  Only the ice starts breaking and I have to run to shore to keep from falling into the lake.  I concentrate on finding some more solid ice to go out on and find a lake where the ice is much thicker.  I am still concerned that the ice might break on me though until I realize that I am a spirit, so am weightless.  After realizing this I drop my line down into a hole in the ice.  The first thing I catch is a giant lobster.  Wanting to catch a fish, I lay the lobster to the side and continue fishing.  The next thing I catch is a giant shark that is so large that he won't fit through the hole in the ice.  I carefully stick my hand in his mouth and after a bit of work, get the hook out, and release him back into the water.

*GG:  Grow a garden by planting some seeds and making them grow before your eyes (11/9/08)* 
I plant some seeds in a long narrow flower pot in some potting soil and prepare to watch them grow.  As I wait expecting some flowers to grow, a giant pumpkin instead shows up that is so large that it takes up the entire flower pot.  I realize that this is way too large for this flower pot, and that I am going to have to replant this outside. 

*SD - Go Skinny Dipping with at least one other person (11/9/08)* 
I am a teenager in this lucid, and am with a nice young lady.  We drive out in the country where we find this deserted pond, and remove our clothes and get into the water together.  I am behind my friend with my arms around her as we move around in the water together.

*MS - Make S'mores.  This includes making a fire, roasting the marshmallow, assembling the S'more, and eating it (11/9/08)*  
I am a young boy in this lucid, and am camping out with some other boys my age and our scout leader.  Our scout leader has a new treat he wants us to try, and the name of it is Smores.  While heating my marshmellows I accidentally catch them on fire.  It still tastes good though when I put it on my graham crackers and lay a hershey bar on top of it.  (This was actually a recalled event of something that happened over 40 years ago, when I first heard about smores).

----------


## iadr

*MD - Visit A Dreamsites Dreamscape (Attempt) (11/11/08)*
I attempt to visit a dreamsites dreamscape, but the place I end up at is someplace very high up in this narrow glass building in a place that seems to be make believe.  I try it again, and once again end up in the same high narrow glass building. I try a third time, and again end up very high up in this narrow glass building.  When I look in this mirror the third time, I see something written in the mirror that says "Hi grandma!"

*Walgreens - Seeing Through Walls* 
As I concentrate on seeing beyond where I am usually able to see, I find that I am able to see through walls.  I float outside of the Walgreens that I have just been in during an image stream and find that I can see through the walls and see what is going inside the store.
When a guy I used to work with comes to mind, I concentrate on him and am able to see him miles away in his house getting ready for work.

*Gal - Trying To Throw A Ball Past Me* 
I am in a gym where this gal is trying to throw this ball about the size of a volleyball past me.  I am able to jump real high and intercept the ball, and am also able to stretch my arms out real far to keep the ball from getting past me.  As she continues trying to throw the ball past me I become something like an octopus with long arms coming out all over my body.  I walk toward the gal and surround her with my long arms, and then hug her and pat her on the back.

*Kitchen - Bananas* 
I am in my kitchen where I have a couple of bananas that I notice are really ripe and have the pealing half way off of them.  I decide to use them when I get up and make my fruit drink in the morning, but I accidentally drop one of them on the floor where it splatters.  Since I realize I am dreaming, I choose to ignore the mess and use my imagination to clean it up.

----------


## iadr

*BK:  Fly a kite, and become the kite (11/15/08)*
I am flying a kite in my backyard, after which I float up and become the kite.  After becoming the kite, I am turning circles in a counter clockwise direction while I move to the right.  After going a long ways to the right, I then start flying sideways back and forth in a long sweeping movement from left to right.  I take a long dive down toward the ground, and swoop back up before hitting the ground.  I am playing in the wind like a bird, allowing myself to fall toward the ground until the wind catches me and hurls me back up into the air again.  I feel my texture being rattled back and forth by the wind as it blows against me, and now feel the string that is attached to me that is keeping me from flying away.  If only I had no string attached to me, I could take off and fly freely in the wind.

*LS - Cause lightning to strike you (11/15/08)*
I am on top of this high hill where I stab this large metal object into the ground.  I push the object down into the ground as far as I can until only the top part of it which is a circular piece remains above the ground.  When it begins to lighning, I lay down on the top of this piece of metal that I have driven into the ground expecting to be hit.  When the lightning strikes me, it vibrates throughout my entire body.  Instead of feeling energized like I had hoped to feel, I feel drained and disoriented when I get up, not something I wish to try again.

*Nightmare - Being A Part Of, Then Taking Control Of  (Warning - Violent Content)* 
I am in a room with this guy and his girlfriend, who are being controlled by this evil man, who is getting ready to force this guy to do something by threatening to give his girlfriend a shot in one of her fingers if he doesn't cooperate.  He has secured her hand in some sort of device, and is threatening to give her a shot if the guy doesn't do what he has asked him to do.  

Since I realize that I am dreaming, and have no desire to watch this scene, I decide to leave the room.  I then get another idea.  Since I am aware that I am dreaming and that this guy could not hurt me, I offer to allow him to stick the needle in my finger if he will let the girl go free.  He accepts my offer, releases the girl, and then secures my hand in the device.

He then stabs my finger as hard as he can with this giant needle, pushing the needle as far through my finger as it will go.  I feel absolutely no pain, and there is no blood, although the thought of what he is doing to my finger is grossing me out.  I decide at this point that I have had enough of this bastard, so punch him with me free hand as hard as I can, several times in the chest.  I punch him so hard that I literally drive my fist right through his chest.  Interestingly enough, I actually feel like I am hitting him, instead of just hitting air, and feel that I have hurt him.  I get the guy and the gal, and leave this place.

*GV - Go into a volcano (11/16/08)*
I am on a grassy plain on the top of a mountain that I see this black smoke coming out of.  There are all of these vegetables laying around on the ground that I am bending over and picking up, bell peppers, celery, carrots, tomatoes, etc.  When I start to get up, I feel something hitting my back.  After picking up the vegetables, I throw them into the volcano as a peace offering.  The volcano then quiets down and I am able to walk down into it.

*Gas Station - Filling My Truck Up With Gas* 
I have taken my pickup truck to this gas station which is right across the street from where I live (IRL, there is no gas station across the street from me, and I own no pickup truck).  After filling my truck up with gas, I realize that I have forgotten my billfold, so decide to jog home to get my wallet.  When I tell the attendant that I have forgotten my wallet so am going to jog home to get it, and then point out to him where I live, he tells me that he is so busy that he would not have even known that I had left.

I run across the street to get my wallet, and when I get to my house, my door is unlocked because I had forgotten to lock the door.  When I get my wallet, there are two copies of a credit card I never use in my wallet, but the credit card I always use it missing.  Knowing that I am dreaming, I decide to just imagine that the credit card I normally use is in my wallet and hope that it is in there when I get back to the gas station.  When I get ready to leave and lock my door, the lock on my door is different, as it is skeleton key lock.  As I just happen to have a skeleton key in my pocket, I use it to lock the door. 

When I get back to the gas station to pay for my gas I notice that the credit card I normally use is now in my wallet, but the amount on the gas pump shows something $113, which is way more gas that I had gotten.  I am thinking that someone must have come along and filled up with gas while I was gone getting my wallet.  Still aware that I am dreaming, I use my imagination to change the amount on the pump to only $16, which is the amount I had pumped.  I then go and pay for my gas using my credit card.

*ST - Spin in a tornado (11/16/08)*
I am out in the country on this dirt road when I see a tornado headed my way.  When the tornado gets to me I allow it to take me with it.  As I move along with the tornado I am spinning slowing around in a giant circle, sort of like a carnival ride, only much slower and smoother.  As we go along we are looking around trying to find a place to hit down.  In one place I notice what looks like a farm house on a large piece of land.  We pass this place though and head back up.  I then seem to be on a giant roulette wheel spinning around, which when the wheel stops, that is where we will go down at.

----------


## iadr

*LB:  Turn yourself into a leaf blower (11/23/08) Lucid*
I am outside this old barn where I find that I am a leaf blower.  The door to the barn opens and this old guy who looks like a zombie walks out and picks me up and takes me inside this dusty old barn.  He pulls something like a chain to start me up, and then uses me to blow dust out of the old barn, as there is dust on everything.  A while later the place is no longer a dusty old barn, as it is now a country dance hall with nice varnished wood inside, where people come to go square dancing.  

*RL:  Replace the leaves back on the trees (11/23/08) Lucid* 
I am somewhere out in the country where it seems to be fall because all of the leaves have fallen off of the trees, and the ground is dusty.  The place looks deserted as I appear to be the only one here.  I notice a wind beginning to pick up, and it occurs to me that this is the wind of change.  With the wind comes green leaves which are suddenly back on all of the trees, and the ground is no longer dusty, as there is grass everywhere.  The place is now a beautiful picnic area in a park, and there are people there having a picnic.  While I am watching these people having their picnic, a helicopter comes flying through the place really low to the ground.

*CL:  Look at the leaves and change them from green to brown, yellow and red (11/23/08) Lucid .*
It is later now, and I am once again back in the same park where I had been in an earlier lucid, only it is getting cold outside now, and all of the leaves on the trees are changing colors, from green, to yellow, to red, and then brown.  As I continue observing this place the scene changes and I notice a light off in the distance, which appears to be a boat coming toward the shore.  I am thinking it is a fairy boat, but it turns out to be a cruise ship.  I notice a nice sandy beach that the ship comes up to dock at, and then notice some people out on the beach having a party using a campfire they have built to stay warm.  Later, the beach is deserted, as it is now too cold for anyone to come here.  I feel sad that this once beautiful beach is now deserted.

*WT - Walk a tight-rope (11/23/08) Lucid* 
While reviewing a previous dream in my mind where I was on a high platform, I find myself on the same high platform again, only this time there is a tight-rope wire going from the platform I am on to another platform on the other side of the arena.  As I remember this being a lucid task of the month I decide to attempt walking across the wire.  At first I have trouble staying on the wire because my shoes are too slippery, so I get back on the platform.  There are then all of these paint scrapers with their handles sticking out on the tight-rope wire.  There must be at least a hundred of them.  As I am thinking it would be just as dangerous to try walking across these paint scrapers, I change the scene to get rid of all of the paint scrapers, and then imagine myself being an experienced tight-rope walker.  I am now able to walk across the wire with no problem.  In fact I run across it, and then start coming back across it walking backward.  When I get fancy and do a flip in the air, the tight-rope wire bows with me when I come back down on it, and shoots me right back up in the air again.  I do two or three more flips before heading back to my platform.

*Gutter - Looking At (Lucid)*
I am out in my backyard looking at my gutter when I notice that half of it is gone, as it has somehow just disappeared.  I am taking a couple of nails out that hold the gutter up so that I can replace the gutter with a new gutter.  (Good idea, I think I'll replace that narrow gutter next week which a much larger gutter).

*HC - Make hot chocolate and drink it (11/23/08) Lucid*
I am standing outside this lodge in a remote area when I decide I would like to make it snow inside.  As I have no success making it snow when I get inside the lodge, I decide to make some hot chocolate instead.  A pot belly stove instantly appears in front of me, so I put a pot of water on the stove.  When the pot starts whistling, I take the water off, pour it into a glass, add some Swiss Miss to it and drink it.

*SI - Make it snow or make icicles inside (11/23/08) Lucid* 
I am still wanting to make it snow inside, so ask my subconscious for help.  Suddenly, instead of being in the lodge, I am in something like a large freezer area.  I notice frost on the walls and on the door as it is really cold in this place.  It now begins snowing, although none of it is sticking to the floor.  I notice a park bench in front of me that is frozen solid.

*FS - Fly somewhere warm if you live in a cold climate (11/23/08) Lucid)* 
I decide to fly somewhere warm to complete the next lucid task, so take off flying.  As I am flying through the air, I can feel the temperature changing and becoming warmer.  When I arrive at my destination, I am in the parking lot of a place where there is a large lodge in the near distance.  It is a beautiful summer day and there are leaves everywhere on the trees.

*MD - Visit A Dream sites Dream scape (11/23/08) Lucid* 
As I am exploring the last lucid further, I realize that I am in a Dream site's dream scape.  I see the large tree and notice that I am in a large forest area that is a magical, mystical place.  As I explore the further, I come to a creek that is running real fast, almost like a river, except that it is narrow like a creek.  There is then a tall stone mountain in front of me with all kinds of faces carved into it which appear to be faces of Indians.  I notice a cave on the side of the mountain.

While observing the mountain, I notice people walking around outside, only they appear to be spirits and not real people.  I see several Indian women carrying papooses around on their backs.  When I notice a rock road I begin following it.  It takes me out of the forest and into a mist where I disappear.

*SN - Witness a super nova (11/23/08) Lucid* 
It is a clear night outside and I am looking up in the sky at the stars when I notice what looks like a fireworks display way up in the sky.  I see what looks like thousands of lights going being shot out in all directions.  The lights look like star dust because there are so many of them, and they are so small.  I notice some other people outside with me also watching the display in the sky.

*Observatory - Standing Outside (Lucid)*
I am standing outside what appears to be an observatory when I feel myself being picked up and put into what I am thinking is a giant telescope.  I then realize that this is no telescope at all, but is instead an anti-missile device that is used to shoot down missiles with, and that I happen to be the missile that they are planning to fire at the next missile to shoot it down.  I feel myself being shot out of this long canon toward a target.  I am going through the air so fast that I can feel a breeze going by me, and can hear a whistling sound as I fly though the air.  When I hit my target it blows up.    :poof: 

*HC:  Become a Halloween character, such as a ghost, and scare people or make them give you candy (11/23/08) Lucid*
I am outside in this dark area looking at what I first think is a Christmas decoration of a small castle.  As I continue looking at it though, it grows larger and larger so that it is now quite tall.  I realize at this point that my subconscious is attempting to help me complete another task, that of becoming a Halloween character and scaring someone out of their candy.  

I am a ghost and I see a bunch of really small kids, something like 2 or 3 years old, walking down this sidewalk, all dressed up in their little costumes.  All I do is say "Boo" after which they all turn around and start running and screaming back up the sidewalk, dropping all of their candy on the sidewalk.  ::chuckle::  (You just had to be there.)  There are tootsie rolls laying all over the sidewalk now, so I help myself to a few of them.

(I was thinking about skipping this one, until my subconscious presented the ideal situation for this to me this morning, then how could I resist).

*BB:  Build a coccoon around yourself and emerge as a butterfly (11/23/08) Lucid*
I find myself hanging in a cocoon on a tree.  It is a beautiful summer day outside and as the sun hits me I feel my cocoon begin to open, but it opens just a little ways.  It becomes night and I am still in my cocoon.  At the break of day, I manage to get out of my cocoon, and begin exploring this new world.  I am very clumsy in my flying, and because of the mist on everything, my little feet slip on everything I land on.  The sun then comes out which seems to give me some energy which makes it easier for me to fly.  As everything is now dry, I am now able to land on things without sliding off of them as before.  I am a large white butterfly with pink markings  I fly over to this butterfly pavilion as the zoo where I join my friends and where I can be safe all year long.

----------


## iadr

*Bedroom - Trash All Over The Floor (Lucid)* 
I come into my bedroom where I notice my cat has been quite busy, as my trash can is tipped over and there are shreds of paper all over the floor that she got out of the trash can and shredded.  Realizing that this is an image stream, I create a whirlwind that goes through my room and cleans everything up and puts the paper back into my waste basket.

*Bedroom - Spirit (Lucid)*
I am still in my bedroom, where I become aware of a spirit in my room.  As he seems to be friendly, I am thinking he could be something like a spirit guide, so I ask him what his name is.  He tells me his name is Jade.  (Whoa!  I wonder if this could be the same Jade that I met in a lucid a while back in what seemed like another time dimension).

*Bedroom - Tight-Rope Wire (Lucid)*
I am in my bedroom, only there is a tight-rope wire going across the top of my bedroom.  I am thinking about walking across this wire, but need to have my own shoes to do this.  There are 5 pairs of shoes laying on the floor, but none of them are mine, so I am looking for my own shoes.  I finally put on a pair of magic shoes and start dancing across the wire, doing all kind of fancy dance steps across the wire, until I get half way across the wire where I slip and fall flat on the ground.

*Van - Crooked Window (Lucid)*
I am in the back seat of a van trying to roll up the window, but the window is crooked, and won't roll up.  Realizing that this is another image stream, I imagine the window rolled up after which it is fixed.

*Cereal - Floating In The Air (Lucid)*
I am getting ready to go someplace like a soccer game with a group of people when I grab a box of cereal to take with me to eat.  On the top of the cereal box it says 100F.  As the box is closed I decide to open it.  Realizing at this point that this is a dream, I decide to have a little fun with the cereal, so instead of eating it, I allow the cereal to float out of the box into the air where it forms some neat designs in the air.

----------


## iadr

*Long Tunnel - Driving Through (Lucid)*
I enter this tunnel that seems to be a tourist attraction in my van not knowing what to expect.  The tunnel is somewhat narrow, and goes around and around all the up to the top of this tall building.  There is no place to turn around in this tunnel, so I have to keep driving forward.  Although most of the turns are quite narrow I am somehow able to make it around them in my van without hitting the wall.  I am wishing I had never entered this tunnel, but have no choice now but to keep going since there is no way to turn around.  

Finally, I get to the top of the building I am in, and the tunnel starts heading down.  The thought occurs to me that this is really dangerous place to be in the middle of the night since someone could try to hijack someone's car in the place like this.  I roll up all of my windows and lock my doors just to be on the safe side.  After locking my door, it comes back open, and I have to slam it shut a couple of times to get it closed.  I then notice that my window is open again, so I roll it back up.  

Three guys are now walking toward me my van who appear to be mean.  I am thinking about stepping on the gas and just running them over.  The first guy, who is wearing a colorful shirt, calls me brother, and holds out his hand to shake hands with me,  I distrust him though, so refuse to shake his hand.  He tells me that because I have refused to be friends with them that they are going to come over to my house after me later.

One of the other guys who looks like a huge oriental bouncer, grabs me and picks me up in the air with only one hand.  (How he got into my locked van I have no idea).   While he is holding me in air, I suddenly become aware that I am dreaming, and realize that I can defeat this guy if I use my mind. So I grab this huge bastard with my right hand and throw him about 100 feet through the air.  I am getting ready to run over the other two guys with my van when I wake up.

*Basement - Arcade Machines (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I seem to be a rich dude in this image stream, and have just made a large donation to the Navy, or possibly the Naval Academy.  In return for my donation, the Navy has agreed to provide free medical and dental coverage for myself, the wife, and our kids for several years.  Next thing I know, I am floating though this basement area where there are several pinball machines in one section, and several other types of arcade machines in the other areas.  I continue floating around observing the different arcade machines in this basement area.  (I am thinking that my donation may have been used to set up this arcade area for these servicemen).

*Football - Playing (Image Steam To Lucid)*
I am playing football with a team and I am the quarterback.  We are on the 20 yard line wanting to score a touch down.  I take the snap, fake a hand off to a big guy who is the fullback, and then follow him through the line all the way to the end zone untouched.  I am amazed at how fast I was able to run, and how easy it was to score.

----------


## iadr

* VS - See outside the visible spectrum (Image Stream To Lucid, 11/29/08)*
I am outside this three story hotel with some friends when my friends leave and go inside one of the rooms, and I lose track of which room they go into.  While floating around the parking lot, I notice a couple of rooms that have their doors open and have their lights on inside, but sense that my friends are in neither of these room.  Since I am aware that I am dreaming, I decide to take control of this dream and just imagine that I am in the room where my friends are.  When I begin to imagine this I acquire something like infra-red vision, and am able to see this infra-red light glowing in one of the rooms on the third floor of the hotel.  I instantly know that this is the room that my friends are in, so float up to the room and join them. 

*VB:  Get bit by a vampire, then bite somebody else (Image Stream To Lucid, 11/29/08)*
I am what appears to be a large cruise ship, going down this long luxurious escalator to the main lobby of the ship.  As I concentrate on the lucid task of being bit by a vampire, and then biting someone else, I find myself standing outside all alone at night, on a side balcony of the ship.  A dark haired lady, who I only sense, but never see, comes up behind me and bites me on the neck.  The only thing I feel is her closeness to me, but I know that I have been bitten.  When I go looking for someone to bite myself, I find myself outside in broad daylight on another deck of the ship where this attractive blond lady is laying out on this lawn chair face down tanning herself.  I walk over to her, gently lay down on top of her, and bite her on the neck.  (Although attempting a task like this is totally against anything I would do in real life, I was able to accomplish this by just realizing that this was a dream, and that these characters were just a part of my imagination, instead of being real people or beings that appear to be in some of my dreams). 

*Advanced Challenge: Solar System - Mercury (Image Stream To Lucid, 11/29/08)*
I find myself in the twilight area between sleep and wake again, so concentrate on the lucid task of flying to Mercury.  As I concentrate on flying to Mercury I am suddenly walking around the Kennedy Space Center, where I see several rockets, one of which says Mercury on it.  Assuming that this rocket is going to Mercury, I merge myself with this rocket.  I feel a rumbling below me as the rocket takes off, and then feel like I am in something like a twilight zone or a void, drifting aimlessly through space.  After drifting through space for a while I decide that maybe it is time for me to help out with this, so begin concentrating on going to Mercury again.  After passing a couple of planets to the side, I feel myself landing on what appears to be Mercury.  It is somewhat difficult to see outside because there is this fog or vapor everywhere.  I see what looks like people or else some kind of creatures walking around with what looks like space suits on, but it is much to cloudy to see what they are doing.  They seem to be taking a journey somewhere as there is a large group of them walking along very slowly together. Although I remember seeing some other things in the distance I have forgotten what they were when I wake up.

*Set Of Keys - Holding (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am holding a set of keys in my hand, one of which looks like a key to my safe, and the other three which look like keys to my golf cart.  I am thinking I should put these keys away before I misplace them but then realize that this is an image stream, so that there is no need to do anything with the keys. 

*Cabin - Visiting The Parents (Lucid - DILD)*
I am staying in this cabin in a remote area where I am visiting my deceased parents for a few days.  A brother that none of us like had been there the weekend before, but did not return this week.  My younger brother is there with his wife, and there are several other people staying there also.  We are all sleeping in the living room and there are ten of us altogether.  Although I have enough room to stretch out on the couch I am on, I am feeling a bit crowded by this old man who is sleeping at the foot of my couch.  He keeps doing these exercises with his legs, something like leg lifts.  

I am thinking that I will be glad when some of these people leave to go back home.  I wake up at about 4:30AM, and decide to go ahead and get up since I am having a difficult time going back to sleep.  When I get up, my dad gets up also, so I talk to him for a while. 

 In the middle of the day I am talking to my dad again when I suddenly realize that I am dreaming because of my parents being here.  I ask my dad if anyone he comes into contact with during the day ever fail to see him since he has passed over to the other side now.  I tell him that he is real to me because I believe that he is there, but am wondering if other people can see him.  He gets this puzzled look on his face and goes outside.  When someone like a mailman walks up, he walks right through my dad without even noticing him.  My dad comes back inside and says "I see what you mean about people not knowing I am here".  I am thinking that because he lives in this remote area, that no one has ever noticed this about him before.  Although I am aware that my parents have passed to the other side, it seems like this is a place that they have created for themselves to live in, which I was fortunate enough to be able to visit. 

*Omelet - Fixing (Image Stream To Lucid - Warning (Sexual Content)*
I am fixing an omelet on my stove with eggs, onions, bell peppers, and tomatoes when I realize this is another image stream.  I decide to have some fun with image stream, so take the omelet and lay it on this gorgeous naked ladies body that just happens to show up, and begin eating if off of her body.  I become aware that I am drooling all over her body while I am eating this omelet, but decide that this is OK since I am planning to have sex with her anyway.  Before I get finished eating the omelet though, the scene changes and we are someplace like a night club dancing.  The lady turns out to be a very erotic dancer.

----------


## iadr

*Truck Stop - Stopping At (Lucid - DILD)*
I am traveling somewhere by myself when I stop at this truck stop that sits below and to the side of this busy freeway.  As I get out of my car in the parking lot, I can hear the cars driving by on the freeway up above.  Although this place seems so real that I am thinking there is no way this could be a dream, something about this place seems unusual, which causes me to question my dream state. I try floating and find that I am able to float, although I have very little control of my movements.  I now know that I am dreaming, although I have no control over where I am floating to.  

I become aware of my body laying in bed where my astral body is turning around and around in a counter-clockwise motion within my body.  I think about it for a moment because I want to make sure I remember which way I am spinning.  Sure enough, I am spinning counter-clockwise within my body.  I concentrate on spinning faster, and am able to increase speed at which I am spinning, but I am unable to get out of my body.  After what seems like several minutes of spinning, I finally give up, as my body seems unwilling to let me out.

----------


## iadr

*Conjure a UFO and hitch a ride with some aliens. (Image Stream To Lucid -12/3/08* 
I am flying down this road in an image stream when I decide to move higher in order to view the scenery from a higher spot.  As I move higher the image stream begins to become a dream.  When I decide to concentrate on the Monthly task of Conjuring A UFO And Hitching A Ride With Some Aliens, I am suddenly in a remote area where this huge UFO lands in front of me.  At first, the only thing I can see is this bright light, which when it disappears, there is this huge UFO in front of me.  

When a small door opens, and a stairway drops down, I walk up into the UFO and begin floating around inside.  I find myself floating at the top of this huge auditorium where I notice these small creatures below doing something.  There must be at least 100 of them.  I am amazed that this UFO could have such a huge auditorium in it.  I am then floating somewhere else where I see something like a medicine cabinet in front of me with several things in it, and then some shelves that have all kinds of artifacts on them. I can sense that the UFO is moving as I think of another task I would like to complete of going to Venus, but lapse into another lucid before I am able to get there.

*Disney World - Attempting To Go To Jupiter (Lucid)*
I am at Disney World with the wife when I think about a lucid task I would like to complete of going to Jupiter.  As I look to the side I can see the Kennedy Space Center off in the distance.  The wife and I start walking toward the Kennedy Space Center.  When we come to this very tall wall that we are on the top of, I tell the wife to jump off and see if she can fly.  She jumps off and falls to the ground,  ::chuckle::  after which she looks up at me and says "I thought you said I could fly."  I tell her that at least she didn't get hurt when she fell to the ground, after which she gets this surprised look on her face and says "No, I didn't."  

I tell her to try floating and she finds that she is able to float, except she is only about a foot off the ground.  When I tell her to concentrate of floating higher, she begins to float up, and floats right past me into the sky.  I decide I need to catch up with her, so dive off the wall myself, and just like the wife, go straight down.  Only I stop about a foot from the ground, suspended upside down, with my head about a foot from the ground.  ;-D

I decide I need to get out of this position and catch up with the wife, so concentrate on getting my body leveled out, and floating up.  By now, the wife is way up in the air, so I have to float as fast as I can to catch up with her.  When I catch up with the wife, the scene changes, and we are standing on another high wall.  The dream feels so real at this point that I begin to wonder if I am still dreaming.

I decide that we better do a reality check before jumping off of this wall just in case we are not dreaming, so I tell the wife to hold her nose and see if she can breathe.  She is amazed that she can breathe while holding her nose shut.  When I try it, I am unable to breathe (This reality check rarely works for me).  I decide to take a change anyway, so dive off the wall and begin flying with the wife. 

The scene changes again, and we are now walking around the Kennedy Space Center.  We go through this tunnel that takes us to a ride that is supposed to take us to Jupiter.  I hear someone getting off the ride say that the ride appears to be broke, as it never took them to Jupiter.  I go ahead and get on the ride anyway with about 4 or 5 other people and the wife.  

We are in something that looks like a small spaceship on the inside of this building.  Our spaceship moves forward like it is going to go through this side door, and shuts its engines down, and just starts turning a circle inside the building like it is going to make another attempt.  Once again, the engines come on full blast and our spaceship heads toward the door, and then once again it shuts its engines down when it gets close to the door.  The ride then turns sideways and the door opens to let us out.  (Moral of the story - Don't expect a simulator ride to get you into outer space).

*Advanced Challenge: Solar System - Venus (Image Stream To Lucid, 12/3/08)*
As I concentrate on the lucid task of going to Venus, a large jet airplane appears in front of me sitting horizontal on the ground.  A door opens and stairway comes down that I climb up and go inside.  Once inside, I sit down in this large, relaxing, leather chair, where a bunch of seat belts are automatically put on me to hold me in the seat.  There appear to be at least 10 of them.  

The jet takes off down this runway, and after getting up enough speed starts heading what seems to be straight up in the air.  I am now floating around in space viewing various planets out my window as I pass them.  I feel the plane descending, although it seems to stop a ways above the ground where it hovers in mid air.  

When I look out my window, all I see is mist and vapors.  The vapors then part and I see what looks like a giant moon, which appears to be right next to the planet I am on.  Although I am thinking that this was another planet at the time, I realize later that this was probably Venus that I was looking at.

----------


## iadr

*Riding On Santa's Sled*
I am outside at this remote location where there is snow all over the ground, when this sled driven by Santa pulls up really fast and comes to a abrupt halt.  When I climb onto the sled it immediately takes off really fast, pinning me back to the seat.  We are going so fast that everything is a blur and I am unable to see anything.  After a bit, we seem to be going straight up in the air, which I am only able to sense, as everything is still a blur because of the speed at which we are traveling.  I eventually lose consciousness.

----------


## iadr

*Jogging - Truck Coming Over The Hill (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am out jogging at night when I come to this intersection I often jog through during the day that crosses a busy road.  I stop when I notice this truck barreling over the hill with its lights on.  Realizing at this point, that this is an image stream, I move out into the middle of the road and let the truck run through me.  Several other cars also then come over the hill and run through me. 

*Desert - Dune Buggies (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am out in a desert where I see these dune buggies racing toward me through the sand.  Realizing this is an image stream, I hold my ground and allow the dune buggies to run right through me.  Amazingly I am able to see the faces of the drivers passing through me as the dune buggies run through me 

*Banana - Cutting Up, Then Levitating The Blender (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am cutting up this banana and putting it in my blender, only the banana is huge.  I keep cutting and cutting on it until  I realize that this is an image stream, after which I use my imagination to just place the banana in the blender and have it already cut up.  I decide to have some fun with this lucid at this point, so hold out my arm toward the blender and levitate it into the air. 

*Roof - Looking At (Lucid - DILD)*
I am outside looking at the roof of my house, only it looks different thatn the new roof I had put on a couple of years ago, as there are pieces of it flaking off.  The noticeable difference in my roof causes me to realize that I am dreaming.  As I continue looking at my roof, my house becomes a large four story house with several layers of roofs on it.   (Unfortunately, this is as far as I got, as I got so preoccupied with looking at my unusual looking roof that I forget to even try floating.  :Sad:  )

----------


## iadr

*Someplace With The Wife - Needing To Get To Another Place* 
I am someplace with the wife that I recognize from having been there IRL, needing to get to this other place across town.  I am thinking about going to get the car when I realize that I am dreaming, so just zap us over there using my mind.

----------


## iadr

*Truck - Attempting To Levitate (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am floating along this road following a long truck trying to find out where it is going.  When he passes this one parking lot, I decide to just let him go.   I then decide to have some fun with this image stream, so concentrate on levitating the truck into the air.  Although I am able to levitate it into the air for a short time, I have difficulty keeping it in the air because of its weight.  I try again with the same results, so finally give up on levitating it.

*Pet Store - Aquarium (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am in this pet store where I see this aquarium with this giant snake or eel in it.  It is a brownish color and is about 5 inches in diameter and about 2 feet long.  I decide to levitate it out of the aquarium using my mind, after which is is going all over the store getting the store wet.  I decide to have a little more fun, so open all of the doors to the parakeets cages.  There are now parakeets flying all over the store.  I decide at this time that it would probably be in my best interest to leave, so float out the front door. 

*Car - Checking The Transmission Fluid, Then Levitating It (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am looking under the hood of a car when I notice something smoking.  As I am thinking it is the transmission, I pull the transmission dip stick out to take a look at it.  It is at least 5 feet long.   After checking the transmission fluid, I decide to levitate this car, so use my mind to raise it up in the air.  I then walk underneath the car and stand, having perfect confidence in my ability to keep the car in the air. 

*Philadelphia - Office Building (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I sense that I am in Philadelphia, high in the air in this office building.  I have no idea where I am at, so I begin floating through the hallways exploring the place.  I end up inside this bathroom where there is a sink in front of me with some really expensive looking water faucet handles.   After turning the water on, I decide to make the water go up instead of down, so concentrate on making the water rise.  The water start going right up into the ceiling 

*Bus - Levitating (Image Stream To Lucid)* 
I am either in the same office building I had been earlier or else am just floating high in the air.   When I notice a bus a ways in front of me on a street below,  I decide to levitate it.  When I levitate the bus off the ground, everyone in the bus begins panicking.  I decide that it was a mistake to levitate this bus, so gently place it back down on the road using my mind. 

*Basement - Pinball Machines (Lucid - DILD)*
I am in this basement where this guy is playing this one pinball machine that is his favorite.  After everyone goes on some kind of break, another guy rushes over and take the machine the guy had been playing and puts 4 quarters in it.  The guy who has been playing the machine earlier goes over and starts waiting his turn to play the machine again.

I decide to show the guy that there are other machines other than just this one, so pick out a familiar machine and put 4 quarters in it.  After placing my quarters in the machine, the machine looks a lot different and turns out to be a machine I have never played before.  I begin playing the pinball machine, but am having trouble getting the flippers to work and am having a difficult time seeing the ball because it is so dark inside the machine .

 As I realize that I am dreaming at this point, I use my imagination to electrify the flippers so that work really good.  This helps a little, but I am still having difficulty seeing the ball.  I then use my imagination to illuminate the ball so that it glows, which makes it a little easier to see, but it then goes right down the middle and I lose it.

The scene then changes, and I am inside this pinball machine.  It is a dark forest area, only there are tall hedges everywhere instead of trees.  It almost feels like a maze.  I am watching what looks like a truck driving down this road, when I suddenly feel myself in what feels like a rocket taking off into outer space.  I begin to feel all of the previous dream scenes quickly fading away, and become aware that unless I wake myself up right now, I will have forgotten this entire dream.  I wake myself up just in time to remember about 10 percent of the dream scenes, but after getting up the other scenes start coming back to me.

----------


## iadr

*Cat Food - Juggling (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am looking at about 10 cans of canned cat food on my counter, all of the same kind, obviously something the wife has bought.  In order to become more involved in the dream, I begin juggling the cans, all 10 of them, around in a circle using only my imagination.

*Work - Hallway (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am walking down a hallway on a high floor where I work when I notice a gal who works in the gym standing in the hallway.  I decide to pull her to myself using my imagination, so imagine her being drawn to me.  As I pull her toward myself, she seems to be busy doing something that she needs to keep track of. as she keeps looking back to make sure that whatever it was she was doing is still working. 

*Escalator - Vacant Mall (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am going down this long escalator where at the bottom I end up in this long hallway which goes into this room where there are all of these artificial white colored Christmas trees with decorations on them.  This appears to be some sort of storage room as the room is so packed with these trees that there is no room to walk.  I continue floating through this room until I get out of it, and end up in this large mall.  All of the stores in the mall are vacant though.  

I go down this long escalator to the basement of the mall, and all of the stores there are also vacant.  After going through this hallway, I come back into the mall, and it is now full of stores that are open for business.  As I float outside, I can see that this is a mall a short distance from where I live that used to be full of stores, which have now all been vacated. 

(Dream could be showing me that this mall is going to open back up for business one of these days).

*Warehouse - Field Trip (Image Stream To Lucid To Non-Lucid)*
I am in this warehouse where I walk up this long ramp.  After walking up several floors I am tired of walking, so decide to see if I have gone high enough to be at the floor I am trying to get to.  I decide to try floating and and float down this long hallway which comes to a dead end, but has a hallway going off to the left of it that I am able to take to this exit door a couple hallways down.  

I float through the exit door and meet 3 people I work with in the next room.  A guy is there who acts as our guide and takes us through the rest of the warehouse on a tour.  We get to this one room that is a showroom  where they have some products displayed in a glass case.  There is all kinds of nice jewelry in the case, most of which have diamonds in them, and a couple which have some dark blue stones in them.  It seems like I am going to be able to buy this jewelry directly from this manufacturer and then resell it for a profit.  

When I remember this gal that I am dating, I am thinking I would like to get some of this jewelry for her.   My X-boss then joins us in the room.  When our guide asks us if we would like for him to show us any more merchandise, my boss says no, that we would like to meet our next guide who is supposed to show us some other things.  As I am enjoying looking at the things our guide has been showing us, I tell him to show us everything he has.  

He leads us into another room which is full of other people, and where we are supposed to meet our next guide.  I am suddenly very hungry, so when I see a bowl of chips I grab a handful and begin eating them.  I grab so many of them, that I have to hold them against my chest to keep from dropping them on the floor.  A friend from work, AS, then grabs an even larger handful of chips than I did, and is having to use both of his hands to hold them against his chest to keep from dropping them.

When I notice some cheese dip, I dip one of my chips in it, and then eat it.  As the chips taste a lot better with the cheese dip on them, I dip another chip into the dip and eat it.  By the time I am ready to dip my third chip into the cheese dip, a line is forming behind the cheese dip.  Fortunately I am still standing at the front of the line, so help myself to some more cheese dip.  This time I take a large amount of it though and drop it onto the rest of my chips.

When some gal standing in line asked a guy in charge of the cheese dip how she can get enough cheese for all of her chips, the guy looks at her like she is some kind of idiot, and tells her to just dip out enough for all of her chips when she dips it out.  I tell the guy that I know how to get enough cheese dip for all of my chips, and then get a great big helping of the cheese dip on my next chip which suddenly turns into a giant chip, at the same time the bowl with the cheese dip in it turns into a giant bowl of cheese dip.  Because of how large the bowl of cheese dip is, I am sure that there will be enough for everyone.

----------


## iadr

*Gym - Large Lockers (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am back at the gym again, only this time I find a couple of large lockers that I can put my clothes in which are about 3 feet high, and 18 inches wide, with one of them being right on top of the other one.  As I am getting ready to put my clothes in the top locker, there are a bunch of white towels in front of the locker I am wanting to use.  I start moving the towels out of the way, but they keep falling down in front of the locker.  There must be at least 100 of them.  To make things worst, some guy now comes over who decides to use the locker underneath the one I am planning to use, which crowds me even more.  

As I have been awake during this entire episode, I decide at this point to take control of the situation, so levitate the entire pile of towels using my mind, and drop them all in the dirty towel basket on the other side of gym.  I then levitate the guy who had been planning to use the locker under the one I had chosen, over to the other side of the gym, and hang him up in the air on this hook.   ::chuckle:: 

*Checkpoint - Going Through (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am going through something like a checkpoint where I notice this small line of people on my right, and a very large line of people on my left waiting to go through checkpoints.  I am wide awake and aware that I am dreaming as I head toward the checkpoint in the middle where there is no line.  

When I get to the checkpoint, there is no one working at this checkpoint, which is probably why there was no line behind it.  When I tell this man in charge of the checkpoint on my right that I had thought there was someone working at this checkpoint, he tells me that he will take care of me, and takes me over to the guy at the checkpoint on the right and has him process me.

After going through the checkpoint, I go through something like a tunnel where I see this man and woman walking about 15 feet ahead of me.  When the man and woman get to a certain point, they disappear.  When I get to this same place, I also disappear.  I am now nothing, and am in this black void of nothingness, where I am unable to see or sense anything, other than the fact that I am there in my consciousness.  

When I concentrate on a lucid task of visiting another planet, the scene suddenly changes and I find myself standing outside on a dark night.  When I look up to see the moon and some stars, the scene changes again, and it is now broad daylight outside, and I am looking up at this beautiful sun. 

*Golf Course - Standing In The Middle Of, Then Viewing From On High (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I find myself standing out in the middle of this beautiful green golf course.  as I concentrate on this scene, I notice a building in the near distance.  I float over to the building and take a looking around.  It appears to be a place where they work on golf carts.  I then get distracted by some random thoughts about something that happened to me the other day.  When I bring my mind back to concentrate on the lucid again, the scene has changed, and I am now way up in the air looking down on this golf course.  The green that I am looking at is a square clearing that has trees on three sides of it. 

*Sidewalk - Jogging Down (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am jogging down this sidewalk outside where I notice 3 or 4 other people also walking along.  When I notice a lady in front of me that I sense to be my wife, although she is younger looking and taller than my wife, I float up behind her, put my arms around her, give her a hug, and begin jogging with her while I am hugging her.  I become a part of her, with my legs moving at the same time hers are.  I seem to energize her, as she now begins running a lot faster.

----------


## iadr

*Flying Adventure - OBE/Lucid* 
I had taken some galantamine earlier, and begin to feel the transitions.  At first I hear some voices, although they are distant and muffled, and then begin to feel like I am sliding back and forth in my bed from the head of the bed to the foot of the bed.  Knowing what is happening I used my imagination to assist in the movements.  I then feel myself spinning inside of my body in a clockwise motion, around and around, over and over.  I also help out with this movement by imagining myself turning faster and faster.  I notice that my breathing is very deep and even at this point, as I am taking in long deep breaths through my nose, and expelling the air out through my mouth, all of which is happening very naturally.

Suddenly, I am out of my body, floating through this beautiful scenic valley with trees on both sides and a river below.  As I concentrate on floating higher, I float way up in the air, and am able to go wherever I want.  I end up in this valley that is surrounded by these scenic rock mountains on all sides, so float around here enjoying the scenery.

From here, I enter some kind of large building where there are a lot of people walking around.  Although everyone else is walking, I am floating.  We are going through these hallways to get somewhere when we are forced to stop as there is this long line of people in front of us waiting to get into this room.  I decide that I would rather do something else other than wait in line while I am lucid, so decide to leave this place.  When I ask this young fellow who is standing next to me what the best way to get out of this place would be, he tells me that the best way to get out would be to just blast through a wall.  He points out the different composition of a couple of walls, as one of them is concrete, while the other one is something like plaster board, and tells me to make sure I go through one of the plaster board walls instead of the concrete wall.  I feel the two walls, and feel that I could break through the plaster board wall, but feel like the concrete wall would be too difficult to get through.

I talk to this nice young man at great length, thanking him for his help.  When I ask him for his name and email address he writes them and about 3 or 4 phone numbers on this napkin that he hands to me.  When I look at the napkin five minutes later, everything he had written on the napkin has disappeared.  Thinking that something was wrong with this napkin that caused this to happen, I show him the napkin, and ask him if he could write the information on a piece of paper.  He writes the same information on a piece of paper and hands it to me.  A short while later, the information on the paper has completely disappeared just like it did on the napkin.

When I show him the paper he just laughs, as we both realize now that there is no way I am going to be able to bring something like this back with me from this dimension.  Wanting to remember his email address, I begin attempting to associate it with some peg words, but am unable to figure out anything to associate it with, so just repeat his email address several times to myself while telling myself I will remember it when I wake up.  His email address is something like [email protected].  

After talking to this guy for a while, a beautiful scene appears outside of this window that I am looking through, which I am suddenly a part of.  I am floating down this beautiful lake that has trees on both sides of it.  I am just floating along minding my own business when I notice this asshole following me trying to catch up with me.  I begin using my mind to float away from him, and float way up in the air, but am having a difficult time losing him, because he also seems to be experienced in floating, although he is slower than I am.  

I finally get tired of this jerk following me around, so stop and confront him.  He seems to be a weakling in real life who seems to think he can control everything by using his mind, and seems to be aware that I will be unable to hurt him.    He is no match for me as I grab his head and twist it so far back that it almost comes off of his neck.  I then grab his arms, and tie them together, and tie the rest of his body in a big knot.  As he is unable to move, I now float away without him being able to follow me.  

*Car - Not Starting (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am outside trying to start my spare car, but it completely dead.   Realizing that this is an image stream, I imagine my car starting up with no problem, after which it starts up.

----------


## iadr

*Large Tractor - Starting Up (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am on this large tractor starting it up getting ready to drive it, when I suddenly realize that this tractor had a problem with the carburetor IRL so wouldn't start, which realization causes me to realize I am dreaming. 

*Back Yard - Wet Ground (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am in my back yard, only it seems to be summer time as the ground is wet, and I am wearing a shorts and a t-shirt.  I realize I am dreaming when I remember that it is now winter time and the ground is frozen.

*Kitchen Floor - Garbage (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am standing in my kitchen when I notice a bunch of garbage from the trash can laying in the middle of the floor.  Realizing this is another image stream, I use my imagination to create a whirlwind that cleans the floor up.

*Van - Cleaning Dirt Off Of (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am outside wiping some dirt off of the back of my van with a rag when I decide that I should just wash my van with a hose.  Immediately after deciding this, I realize that I am dreaming when I remember that it is about zero degrees outside, so that all of water would be frozen.  I use my imagination to clean my car after this.

----------


## iadr

*Plug-In - Trying To Secure (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am trying a secure a plug-in in my bathroom that is loose from the wall by first using a long nail and then a long screw to try to secure it to the wall.  There is nothing in the wall to secure the nail or screw to though, so I try angling them into the wall. I am unable to get the plug-in secured in the wall, when * because of all of the difficulty I am having I realize I am dreaming, so decide that I have better things to do than work on this plug-in all night, so just fix the plug in using my imagination.*

----------


## iadr

*Office Building - Looking Out On The Street (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am in an office building about 2 or 3 stories high looking out on this street below.  It seems to be about 6am in the morning, as I see only one car driving down the street.  As I explore the image stream further, I notice a large store on the corner of the street that has a curved front on it. * As I concentrate on floating, I float way up in the air, so that I am now about 30 stories high looking down on this same location.*

----------


## iadr

*Jupiter - Visiting (Lucid)*
I find myself flying along some beautiful terrain enjoying the scenery below.  I am enjoying the view of mountains and trees while at the same time enjoying the speed and freedom of flying.  After some time, I land and am at some sort of resort where I am in the upstairs bedroom, while the wife is in the downstairs bedroom.  While I am laying down in bed enjoying being lucid, the wife is making all kinds of noise in her room doing something.  The noise coming from the wife's room begins to annoy me so I get up and go looking for a quieter place to meditate.  

When I leave my room, the wife is right behind me, going everywhere that I go, asking me questions.  I ignore her and walk around like a zombie, as I am wanting her to leave me alone.  She continues following me around asking me questions though, which I continue to ignore.  I go into this one room that is a large closet thinking that she will leave me alone in here, but she follows me in.  I sit down in this chair and begin to meditate, but this giant furnace comes on that has some kind of rubber thing on it that hits me every time it comes around.  It is also making a lot of noise.

I leave the closet, and head outside with the wife still following me asking me questions.  I come to an area that is like a beach along this waterfront, only it is all grass.  I notice that the ground is all wet as it seems to have rained earlier.  I find a lawn chair and lay down on it, which because of the ground being so wet, its legs sink all the way down into the ground.  So I am laying right on top of the ground on this lawn chair.  At least it is comfortable.  There are a bunch of people partying out here who are playing music though, and their music begins to distract me.  

I decide to leave this place so stand up and look up into the sky.  It is a beautiful night outside and the moon and many stars are visible.  I remember the lucid task of going to the various planets, so use my rhyme to remember which one I want to visit next.  I decide to go to Jupiter, so extend my arms and begin flying straight up into the sky.  The annoying noise now ceases, and I am enjoying the silence of the void I am now in.  I remain in this void for what seems like 5 of 10 minutes, after which I find myself inside this building with some guy who is showing me around.  He has this long, lanky looking animal that looks similar to a tiger, that he warns me to stay away from because it bites.  I tell him not to worry because nothing can hurt me since I am in my dream body.  

The animal grabs a hold of my right arm, and I am carrying it around while it continues hanging from my arm.  I tell the guy "See I told you it couldn't hurt me".  After he drops off, it seems like a giant snake bites me, and I also carry it around on my arm for a while before putting it down.  I am still walking around like a zombie while in this place in order to to remain in my trance and stay lucid.  

As I seem to be stuck in this place, I decide I would like to go back to earth.  A group of people who are now in the room with me begin giving me advice on how to get back to earth.  They tell me that all I need to do is to concentrate on earth, and that I will go back there.  After listening to their advice, I concentrate on going back to earth, and then feel myself entering my body.

*Corridor - Ladies Blocking The Hallway (Image Steam To Lucid)*
I am standing in this corridor at the top of this escalator when some nicely dressed gentlemen get off of this escalator who are needing to go through this doorway that is blocked by these fat ladies who are standing in the way talking to each other.  I decide to help the gentlemen out, so levitate the women out of the way using my imagination and stick them to the ceiling so that the gentlemen are now able to walk through the doorway.

*High In The Air - Looking Down On An Intersection (Image Steam To Lucid)*
I am very high in the air looking down on this small section of this square intersection, where I am able to notice everything in detail.  It appears to be a very busy intersection although it is now the middle of the night.  I concentrate on floating higher and find myself so high that I can now barely see the intersection.  In fact, I begin feeling dizzy from being so high in the air.  I decide that this is too high, so float back down where I am able to get a better view of the intersection.

----------


## iadr

*Restaurant - Eating Out With The Wife (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am eating out at this restaurant wit the wife getting ready to sit down in this booth when I notice a plastic bag in my seat.  I levitate the plastic bag and throw it away in a trash container on the other side of the restaurant.  I then decide to have a little fun, so levitate the table and booth we are sitting in about 7 or 8 feet up in the air.  We are now sitting 7 or 8 feet above everyone else in the restaurant eating our food.  

(These image streams/lucids can be just like dreams, very easy to forget.  I held onto this one so long that when another image stream came into my mind which I ended up forgetting, I completely forgot this one too.  It was only after waking up and thinking back in reverse order that I was able to recapture this one)

----------


## iadr

*Swimming To Bottom Of The Ocean - Able To Breath (Lucid)*
I am swimming down into the ocean when I come to the bottom.  I take a deep breath and able to breath with no problem.  I am so excited about being lucid that I take 3 or 4 more deep breaths.  

(This is a lucid I had sometime in the past 2 or 3 days that I had completely forgotten about when I woke up, but just remembered it when doing a reality check yesterday).

*Lighted Area - Following (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I notice this lighted area ahead of me, so I float into this place that is like a mall where I see this light.  The place appears to be a mall that is currently closed since it is in the middle of the night.  I notice several stores that have bars down on their store fronts, but then notice this one large store that is open on the front of it.  I float into this store and have a look around.  While in this store, I notice this light on in this room up ahead, so go and check it out.  There appear to be a couple of people like scientists in this room working on something.

----------


## iadr

*Large Truck - Flying Down The Road / Levitating (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I look outside my window and see this large truck flying down the road in front of my house, going way over the speed limit.  I concentrate on levitating it into the air, and after a bit of difficulty, get it lifted into the air, after which it takes off flying through the air.

*Parents - Talking To (Image Stream To Lucid)*
I am talking to my parents and immediately know that I am dreaming.  My dad is going through his wallet, and takes out a couple of credit cards and hands them to me.  I ask my parents what kind of things they do on the other side, but never get a clear answer from them.

----------


## iadr

*College - Math Class (Lucid - DILD)*
I am in the cafeteria of a college campus that I attended over 30 years ago, waiting to go to a math class that I thinking is supposed to start at 9am.  When it gets to be about 820am, I realize that the math class started at 8am, so I am going to be late for class.  When I go to find my coat, it is not hanging on the coat rack I left it on, but I see it laying on top of this other coat rack, as it appears to have fallen to the floor, and then been put up here by someone.  

I put on my coat and leave.  When I get outside the campus looks a lot different than it did 30 years ago, and I have no idea which building my class is in, as I only see two buildings in front of me.  Because of the odd environment, I immediately realize that I am dreaming and start floating around enjoying being lucid.  I am having a difficult time going any higher, so just float around low to the ground.  I float up this dirt road and go through this road block that has the rest of the road blocked off.  I am thinking that my math class might be somewhere up this road. 

When I get to this large construction site, I realize that have come the wrong way.  I hear one of the workers say "You kids just won't stay off of these roads will you?  We are going to have to just shut this road down to keep you kids off of it.  You bring your families up here and get everyone lost."  I finally find my class, but then lapse into another dream.

----------


## iadr

*Restaurant - Huge Salad Buffet - Exploring (IS To Lucid)*
I am in this restaurant where they have this huge salad buffet with all kinds of different types of lettuce in the middle of the room.  As I explore the scene further I find that I am in a hotel and had been in their dining room.  As I float outside and explore the lobby, I notice a gift shop and the front desk for the hotel where there are these gals working who are wearing these cute black and white outfits.  There are comfortable couches and chairs and a large screen TV in the lobby.  As I explore the outside, there are lot of palm trees in the area, so it appears that this hotel is in a warm climate.  

I take off flying over this forest that has these nice mountains and valleys all through it.  When I arrive back at the hotel, it is nighttime, a beautiful summer night with a slight breeze.  There is a large pool behind the hotel that is all lit up with these pole lights, and there are several people in the pool swimming.

*Female Spirit - Attempting To Seduce Me / Swimming In The Ocean With Some Whales (IS To Lucid)*
While spinning inside of my body trying to exit the body, I suddenly feel a female presence descend upon me and put her hand on my genitals.  I hear a man's voice in the room also who appears to be instructing her on what to do.  They appear to be trying to distract me to keep me from exiting my body.  

Knowing what is going on, I concentrate with all my might on my third eye and on on floating.  Within a short time I find myself at the bottom of an ocean swimming with some whales.  I am a whale myself, cruising the bottom of the ocean with these other whales.  It is very peaceful and quite down here.

*Older Couple's House - Floating Around (IS To Lucid)*
I am in this house where I notice the bedroom door is open.  As I take a peak inside I see an older couple in this old metal frame bed.  At first I am thinking that this is a different time period because everything in their house is so old, but then realize that it is the same time period, and that this couple is just living in the past without any modern conveniences in their house.  There is a horse and buggy outside that they travel in.  This seems like a very peaceful place without all the hustle and bustle of city life.  There is an old store in the town where the men gather to tell stories, and the women all get together and sew to entertain themselves.  There is a large white building in the middle of town where the kids go to school at which is also the town's church.

----------


## iadr

*High In A Building - Looking Down On The Lobby (IS To Lucid)*
I am up very high in this building I work in looking down in the middle of the building on the lobby below.  I notice that I have a glass of soy milk in my hand that I am drinking.  A bit later I am standing in the kitchen area where I am holding a carton of soy milk, that accidentally slips out of my hand, but that I am catch before it hits the floor, as this seems to be happening in slow motion.

I decide to take control of this image stream, so let go of the carton of milk and cause it to float in the air while I pour myself a glass of soy milk using only my imagination.  I then cause it to float over to the refrigerator which I also open with my imagination and set it inside.

*Cafeteria - Two Ladies Walking By (IS To Lucid)*
I am in this cafeteria when these two ladies walk by, one of which is older, and the other who is only about 20 years old, and has dark hair that she has tied back, and who looks really sweet.  After they sit down, I float over, and come up behind the younger lady, and give her a big hug.

----------


## iadr

*Library - Huge Building (IS To Lucid)*
I am outside of this huge building that appears to be library.  There are these two large pillars, and a long flight of concrete steps that go up to the front of the building.  As I float up the stairs, the doors in front of this building open, and this bright light shines out from inside the building.  As I float inside, there are about 20 wooden desks with chairs scattered throughout the room, but there are no books anywhere.  I feel the presence of some spirits of light who seem to be teachers here.  One of the spirits floats over to me and hands me some kind of book that appears to be all light.

*Tall Glass - Soy Milk / Aluminum Frisbee - Taking Off In (IS To Lucid)*
I have a glass with some soy milk, a banana, and some kind of powder in it that someone wants to put something else in.  When I pick up the glass, it is real heavy, like it has lead in it.  Because of the glass being so heavy I realize that this is an image stream, so let go of the glass and start controlling it with my mind.  The glass turns into an aluminum container that is now shaped like a Frisbee.  I throw the Frisbee shaped container and am suddenly a part of it flying around in this building like a small spaceship.

I finally manage to get out of this building and am outside.  I begin flying up this dirt road that has trees on both sides of it.  There are no leaves on the trees or anything green anywhere, as it appears to be winter time.  I believe I remember seeing snow on the road at some point.  I concentrate on flying up into the sky and enter a void for a short time, after which I seem to land and am standing in this street that has buildings on both sides of it.  It is an odd feeling place as there is vapor everywhere in the air.  I go into this one store that looks like a grocery store, as there are these coolers along the wall, with displays with all kinds of things hanging on them.  Although there is lot of merchandise in this store, there are no people anywhere.  I have no idea where I'm at.

----------


## iadr

*Bar - Turning Into An Angel And Blowing A Bugle (IS To Lucid)*
I am in a side section of this large bar where I notice these booths going through the middle of the section that all appear to be taken.  When I notice a small booth next to the wall I think about sitting there, but it is also taken, as is the booth next to it.  As I explore the place further I can tell that it is a bar as there are all of these bottles of alcohol lined up behind the counter, in addition to several bar maids wearing these black outfits.  I allow myself to float up to the ceiling where I am now looking down on everyone.  I suddenly have something like a bugle in my hand and appear to be an angel, as I begin playing my bugle.

*Police Car - Sliding Down The Sidewalk (IS To Lucid)*
I am standing on one side of the road getting ready to cross the street when a police car comes sliding down this icy sidewalk on the other side of the street who is having a difficult time getting stopped because of all of the ice.  I help him get stopped by using my imagination, and then decide to have some fun with him, so I get him started sliding again, and send him sliding all the way down the street.

*Litter Boxes - In My Living Room (IS To Lucid)*
I notice a couple of litter boxes in my living room (we never keep litter boxes in our living room IRL), one by the treadmill, and another one by the TV.  I pick up the one by the TV and start to carry it outside to clean it out when I realize that I could use my mind to do this.  So I let go of the litter box and concentrate on levitating it using my mind.  I am having a difficult time keeping it floating at first because it is so heavy, but finally get it to stay in the air.  I accidentally tip it to one side, so have to use my imagination to pick up the litter and put it back in the box.  I then get better control of the litter box and am able to cause it float all the way through the house and through the back door which I also open with my imagination, all the while I am walking behind the litter box.  I scoop out the litter box using my imagination and then bring it back inside and sit it back down on the floor.

*Lucid Task Of The Year (Saturn - 12/26/08)*
I have just come out of someplace like a hardware store with the wife, and have put some things in the back seat of the car when I change my mind and decide to put them in the trunk.  When I open the trunk though it already has several bags of groceries in it.  As I have no recall of having been to the grocery store this day, I am thinking that I must have forgotten and left them in there the last time I went to the grocery store.  I go ahead and put the other things in the trunk and then decide to have a little fun.

I levitate our car into the air, which makes the wife a little cranky as she is unable to get into the car now.  So I set the car back down and we climb inside.  Once inside our car turns in what seems to be a giant sled, only then takes on the appearance of a giant bird that is wearing long skis.  The bird begins skiing through the parking lot and onto the main road where it is taking us home.  I decide at this time that I would like for this giant bird to take us to Saturn, so begin concentrating on having this bird take us to Saturn.  The bird seems to have a mind of its own though as it just keeps skiing down the street taking us home.  

As I continue concentrating on going to Saturn, the bird begins slowly turning into a space ship.  It is finally a space ship.  A set of controls appears before me with a a steering wheel.  On the controls are these buttons on which the various planets are listed.  I push on the button that says Saturn and we begin blasting off into outer space.  After a while I look out a window and am able to see the Earth below us and am able to see Saturn with its nice ring to the side of us.  

We then seem to have landed, as we are standing outside looking at what appears to be a concrete trailer that is in the ground, and which has several concrete steps that go up to its front door.  We walk up the steps and and go inside where we see a bunch of people who look like scientists working on different things.  The atmosphere here seems to be so dangerous that no one can exist unless they are inside this trailer, with us only having been able to exist since we were in our spirit forms.  A guy wearing something like a space suit finally walks up to us, greets us, and begins showing us around.  He shows us these large windows that we can look out and see things.  
Outside this one window, he shows us how they grow their own vegetation and food in this area, while outside another window he shows us where they are raising some small animals.  Through another window, we see what looks like the sun, as they appear to have some kind of equipment that captures energy from the sun that they then use to run their machinery with.  I see this giant wheel that appears to be powered by water in this other area.  

We go down to another level where I see that this place is much larger than I had originally thought it was.  I see this really friendly looking Chinese fellow down here who has a nice smile on his face.  As it seems like it is time for us to leave now, we say goodbye to everyone.  Everyone is really friendly toward us.  We get into our spaceship and blast off.  Within a short time we can see the Earth below us again, and then begin to feel the gravitational pull of the Earth pulling us toward it.  Next thing I know we are back in our house floating around in our living room. 

*Lucid Task Of The Year (Uranus - 12/26/08)*
I am climbing up this ladder, higher and higer, when a space ship suddenly appears before me, and the ladder I am climbing goes up into the space ship.  I climb up the ladder and enter the space ship with the wife.  I am thinking that I would like to go to Uranus, and when I look outside it says Uranus on our space ship.  

The pressure builds and our rocket takes off into space.  After a while we are in outer space where we pass 2 or 3 other planets.  I then see this planet that looks to be a greenish lava color that appears to be really hot.  We are floating just outside of this planet, as this seems to be as close as we can get to it.  As we float around the planet, the other side of it is more of a blueish color.  

*Lucid Task Of The Year (Neptune - 12/26/08)*
I am thinking I would like to visit Neptune, and as I begin to concentrate on Neptune, a large greenish electrical looking type of thing appears in front of us.  As this appears to be some sort of station that is supposed to take us to Neptune, we board the station.  Once inside the station, it turns into a really modern spaceship, something along the lines of a Star Ship Enterprise.  There are these large bubble type of windows everywhere where we can look out and see the sky.  This spaceship almost seems like a giant helicopter because of all the windows in it.  

I sense that we are moving quite fast, after which we appear to land on Neptune.  These white creatures that look similar to the Michelin Tire Mascot, only appear to be roaches with fangs, show up and secure the ship to keep it from floating away.  They hook up some sort of transportation chamber to the ship which we walk through this long ramp in order to get to where we are supposed to go.  There are these human looking figures dressed in green uniforms standing there to greet us.  A woman is in charge of our welcoming committee.  Upon closer inspection I can tell that these figures who at first appeared to be humans are actually roach like characters with fangs.  

They take us into this room that appears to be an observation room, and where I sense that people from outside of the room are observing us.  I begin to feel like a specimen in a cage as they observe us.  I begin to sense a long history behind this place, as I begin to see pictures of their past civilizations.  These creatures who now have roach like appearances, were once humans just like we are, who due to the environment on their planet were forced to evolve into these roach like creatures.  They seem to be done observing us now, so they allow us to leave and go back to our spaceship.  I am glad to be out of this place.


*Lucid Task Of The Year (Pluto - 12/26/08)*
From the large spaceship we board this small jet that is going to take us to Pluto.  When I look outside of our jet it says Pluto on it.  On the way to Pluto, we first pass an asteroid, floating aimless around in space.  After observing the asteroid for a while, we continue our journey to Pluto.  We finally see Pluto in the distance.  Although much smaller than the other planets we visited, Pluto has all kinds of buildings and other infrastructure on it.  An Arab looking fellow with a turban on his head comes on this monitor in our spaceship and welcomes us to Pluto.  Pluto appears to have cities all over it. 

We are only able to get so close to Pluto, because something like a force field is keeping us from getting any closer.  So we just float around the outside of the planet and observe its infrastructure.  A large train like vehicle appears in front of us which I am thinking is used to take people on tours of their planet.  We find the train station and board this train, expecting to be given a tour of Pluto.  Several other people join us on the train, mostly older women, all who are wearing scarves.  I have a feeling that these women live here and that this is their primary mode of transportation.  There are also a couple of older men on the train who appear to be Chinese, and are wearing straw hats, in addition to some small kids who appear to be Chinese, who are playing.  

I see a lot of industrial type of equipment during our tour sitting out in these fields, which equipment looks a lot like farm equipment, except that is is long and flat with no wheels on it.  The people who are with us start getting nervous as our presence seems to be causing some kind of green powder to start forming.  We decide it is time for us to leave so head back to our spaceship and take off, once again landing back in our living room.

*Old House - Viewing / Hospital - Floating Around (IS To Lucid)*
I am standing outside this old house viewing it, which house has a straw roof and large bamboo poles on each corner of the house.  There is also straw on the floors inside the house.  There is a lot of old farm implements and equipment in this place, as this seems to be something like a tractor museum.  I am suddenly walking through this room naked where these other people are sitting around.  As they seem to notice my condition, I hurry up and get to where I can get some clothes.  

A gal on the top floor of this building is supposed to be either checking me for something or else giving me a physical.  She has all of this hospital equipment in the room which consists of an x-ray machine and some other machines.  She takes me into this area where there is this bed that is enclosed in these bars with curtains on them.  After taking me in here she leaves.  I decide that I would rather be in control of this dream than to let it continue controlling me, so concentrate on levitating the bed that I am laying in.  I am able to get the bed to float up in the air, so begin floating around the hospital in the bed, going to some different floors.  I sense that they are now looking for me, but I have better things to do, so continue floating around the hospital in my hospital bed.

*Gray Pick Up Truck - Floating Around In (IS To Lucid)*
I have this light gray pickup truck that I am using to pick up some stuff with that has this special lever on the floor that when I push down on causes the truck to float up in the air.  Naturally, I push down on the lever and begin floating through the air.  I am then able to use some other levers to float frontwards, backwards, and to the either side.  

*Road By Mechanics House - Ice On The Road (IS To Lucid)*
I am driving this pickup truck down this road where this mechanic who works on my cars lives.  Although it is a steep hill, it has been scraped by the city, so I am able to drive down it by going slow.  When I get to the bottom of the hill, there is an icy patch where these kids are playing.  This concerns me as I am wondering if I will be able to stop there or not.  I use my mind to imagine having these steel spikes sticking out of my tires, which brings me to an abrupt stop.  Realizing that I have allowed this scene to distract me from this tall ladder I had been climbing up, I concentrate on floating and take off flying in the truck viewing some nice scenes below.  I find myself looking at an ocean front from way up in the air.

*Ladder - Climbing (IS To Lucid)*
I am climbing up this ladder that is on the side of this really tall tower.  I keep climbing up the ladder, going higher and higher, and begin taking 2 and 3 steps at a time.  I realize that I am very high in the air, but need to keep climbing to reach the top.  I keep looking straight ahead to keep from getting dizzy from looking down.  I finally reach the top where I am able to rest.  As I look out, I seem to be higher than I have ever been before, as I seem to be miles up in the air.  Everything below looks so small and I begin to feel a bit dizzy from looking down.  I am suddenly interrupted by another image stream where I am on this sidewalk walking to get into my truck which seems to be parked on the side of this store.  Not wishing to be interrupted from my lucid, I go back to climbing once again, continuing to go higher.  When I look out, I am now so high that I can barely see the ground.  I am looking down at a beach area that runs along the ocean that is absolutely beautiful, but a bit difficult to see in much detail because of high I am.

----------


## iadr

*Modern Apartment - Viewing (IS To Lucid)*
I am up high in this building in what I first think is an office.  There is a nice leather couch, a desk with a computer on it, and some windows facing the outside that provide a beautiful view of the city below.  I first levitate the chair into the air and turn it all different directions.  I then go through the window and float around outside, then come back in.  I go into the computer monitor, feel what it like being in there, and then go into the leather couch to see what it feels like.  I now sense that this is a luxurious apartment instead of an office, as there is a kitchen in the other room and a bedroom.  

I float up through the ceiling and find that I was on the top floor of this building, as I am now on the roof.  I float around the top of the building for a bit.  I seem to be in San Fransisco, as I can see the Golden Gate bridge in the distance, and can see the entire city lit up as it is night time outside.  After coming back through the roof, I decide to explore the building further, so go through the floor into the apartment below this guy's apartment.  This apartment belongs to a couple of female gymnists who have short blond hair, and are both very athletic looking.  As I sense that these two women have no interest in men, I leave their apartment by floating out their window.  I fly over to the Golden Gate bridge and land on top of it.

*Viewing A River From Way Up In The Air - Mountains And Canyons / Ski Lodge (IS To Lucid)*
I am way up in the air, viewing a river or creek that runs through this wooded area of mountains and canyons.  There is snow on the sides of the ground where this creek runs through.  The water seems to be spring water and is crystal clear and refreshing looking.  I see what appears to be a ski lodge ahead of me, as it has a long ski slope on the other side of it.  

I float into the ski lodge for a look around.  It is a modern building inside with all kinds of snack and soft drink machines along this wall.  There is a large den like area in here with a fireplace and a big screen TV, and thick carpet on the floor, where people can lay on the floor and relax.  There are no chairs in here, but there are some steps coming down into this place that people can sit on if they like.  Connected to this ski lodge are some cabins or motels that people can spend the night in. I notice a ski lift that brings people up here, as this place is at the top of the hill that people can ski down.  On the other side, the ski lift goes back down that people who prefer not to ski can ride back down to the bottom, as many people come up here just to relax and not ski.  There is also a walkway that people can take back down if they prefer to walk.

*Large Room - Christmas Ornaments (IS To Lucid)*
I am in this large room where there are these Christmas ornaments of little characters like Santa Clause and his elves everywhere.  They are hundred of them, all lit up and sparkly, and they have all come to life and are having a big party.  ;-D  I levitate the entire room of these sparkly ornaments all at the same time.  I appear to be in the store room of a large Macy store.  I explore other parts of this store but somehow manage to miss getting the rest of my experience recorded on my digital recorder.

*Highest Building In World - Ask To Be Taken There (IS To Lucid)*
I ask to be taken to the highest building in the world, after which I see this really tall building in the near distance.  I fly toward this building and fly up to the top of it and sit down.  I am way up in the air looking out over the city below, which is all lit up as it is night time outside.  I feel like I am looking out over the whole world because of how high I am.

*Backyard Display - Fallen Over (IS To Lucid)*
I am in the house with the wife when she asks me to come and look at something in the back yard that has fallen over.  I decide that I can fix this by using my imagination, so use my imagination to put everything back up the way it should be.

----------


## iadr

*College - Getting Ready To Leave / Someone Trying To Stop Me (IS To Lucid)*
I am someplace like a college dormitory where I am getting ready to leave to go somewhere when this older couple, a man and a lady, grab my arms and ask me where I am going. I think to myself that it is none of their business where I am going, so decide to refuse to tell them. I use my imagination to remove their hands from my arms, and then pin them to the wall, after which I walk out of the dorm.

*Lost City Of Atlantis - Visiting (IS To Lucid)*
I am riding something like a chariot, out in the middle of the ocean, that the front wheels suddenly collapse on, which dumps me and the chariot straight down into the ocean. When I get to the bottom of the ocean I notice that I am able to breath underwater. There are all of these small colored fish swimming around, the kind you would see in an aquarium at a zoo, light blue, a very pretty dark blue, light and dark green, brown spotted fish, and some yellow fish, but no red fish. I am wondering why there are no red or orange colored fish down here. 

There is something like a large ship in front of me, which when I look closer, now appears to be the walls of an ancient city. As I go inside there is this miniature replica of this city. There are all of these tiny castles and building that are only about a foot tall all over the inside of this place. It is really quite amazing looking with street and street signs, etc. I am thinking that someone really went to a lot of work to build this replica of the Lost City Of Atlantis.

(I am a little disappointed when I wake up from this lucid that I only found a miniature replica of this city, until I start reading up on it more on the internet, after which I then understood what my subconscious mind was telling me.)

*Skiing Machine - Putting Away (IS To Lucid)*
I am putting this skiing machine away on my front porch when I notice some things that are blocking me from being able to put it away. So I use my imagination to move the things out of the way to make room for the ski machine, after which I have plenty of room for it.

*Naval Academy - Visiting / Riding Some Balloons (IS To Lucid)*
I am walking along this sidewalk when I come to this fence that directs me to take this sidewalk to the right. As I walk along this sidewalk it goes into this giant concrete airfield where there are hundred of these cadets marching along, all dressed up in their uniforms and white hats. I go over and start marching with them, after which I notice all of these red, white, and blue balloons that someone has just released into the air, hundreds of them. 

This appears to be a graduation ceremony for these cadets. I get on one of the balloons and begin floating up in the air on it. As my weight is really bogging it down, I get another balloon, but am still just barely floating. Only after I grab 4 more balloons, for a total of 6 balloons, am I able to catch up with the other balloons.

*Park Area - Picking Up Trash (IS To Lucid)*
I am walking through this park area when I notice a piece of paper stuck to this fence. I use my imagination to pick the paper up and move it over into a trash can on the other side of the park. I then notice a bunch more pieces of paper stuck to this fence, so create a whirlwind this time to pick them all up and throw them away. 

The park seems to be missing something as the grass is all brown, and there is nothing there. So I create some nice green grass all around the park, put trees all around it, and place nice hedge along the fence, all using my imagination. I then create some tennis courts, a basketball court, and a baseball diamond using my imagination. 

When I decide to create a soccer field next to the baseball field I suddenly find myself in a completely different park, one that I used to jog in that already has several soccer fields in it. (Guess I had done enough creating for one day  ::chuckle:: )

*Rope - Changing To A Larger Rope / Levitating Everything In My Basement (IS To Lucid)*
I become concerned about this rope that goes out of this window of an apartment I happen to be in, as it appears to be a bit flimsy, so I replace it with a much stronger rope using my imagination. 

The scene then changes and I am down in my basement standing by my washer and dryer. I decide to change this scene, so levitate my washer and dryer all the up to the ceiling. I also levitate a couple of pinball machines with no problem, but when I attempt to levitate my tanning bed it just seems to heavy. I continue concentrating on it until I get it levitated all the up to the ceiling. As I now have everything in my basement levitated to the ceiling I set it all back down and leave.

*Picture Of Lady - Coming To Life (IS To Lucid - Favorite One Of The Night)*
I am looking at this large picture, which looks almost like a billboard, except that it is longer and narrower, and is sitting on the ground. In the picture there is this curb that these people are sitting on. I am drawn to this one lady in the picture who is wearing this long jean dress, so begin concentrating on here. I am so drawn to this lady, that I go over and sit down by her. 

The picture then comes to life. When I ask the lady what her name is she tells me it is Marie. When I ask her what she is doing here, she tells me that she is stuck here in this dream world. When I ask her if she would like to have a little fun, she tells me she would. When I ask her if she has ever flown before, she says no. I ask her to hold onto me and she climbs on my back and puts her hands on my shoulders. I then take off flying with her on my back. I show her how I go places just by using my mind. I show her this high building in the distance, and tell her "You see that building over there? Let's fly to the top of it. All you have to do is to think about being there and you will be there." 

We both concentrate on being on top of the building and we are there. She is very impressed with this. I show her how to make it rain just by concentrating on having it rain, after which it is raining in the distance. I then show her how to make the weather nice, and it is now a beautiful night outside with beautiful lights all lit up in the distance. When I ask her if she has seen enough, she tells me that she has, so I take her back and return her to the curb I had found her sitting on. She is much happier now, and thanks me for the experience. 

When I look back, the curb she had been sitting on now looks completely different, as it is now a beautiful park area with beautiful lights all around it. She seems to be enjoying her new powers of being able to create anything she wants to. When I look up in the sky, there is a cloud forming the words Thank you. I signal back to her by creating a cloud that says You're welcome, and place a large heart next to it, and then leave.

*Bus - Turning Lights On (IS To Lucid)*
I am a guy in this dream, but am someone other than myself. I am walking up between these seat on this bus turning a light on above every empty seat. When I get to this one row that has an empty seat in it, there is this really cute girl sitting in the seat next to it, who appears to be my girlfriend. I sit down next to her, after which she looks at me and smiles. She leans over an whisper something in my ear, but I am unable to hear anything she says. 

About 30 seconds later, still wondering what she said, I sense what she wants. She wants to get off the bus. I concentrate on being off the bus, after which the scene changes and her and I are each on something like a motorized surf board surfacing across this lake together. We are going along just fine until this huge wave hits us head on and takes us with it. We are spinning around in a circle with the wave. The scene then changes again, and we are in this room laying in bed together, just relaxing and enjoying being together.

----------


## iadr

*Parents Property - Dog (IS To Lucid)*
I am with a dog that I used to have down on some property that my parents used to own, and am getting ready to leave in my car, so am opening the gate at the end of the driveway when my dog gets out and starts running up the middle of the street.  I holler at her to come back, but she just keeps going.  When a car comes toward her, she gets onto the side of the road.  She then turns and around and comes back to me.  I am thinking that I should have kept her from following me out the end of the driveway.

She then takes off running up the street again and once again refuses to come back when I holler for her.  The street is different looking as it appears to be under construction, and has some new asphalt on it that has just been laid.  When a car comes toward her this time she stays right in the middle of the road.  The car runs over her and her remains look like a pancake laying in the road.  I am really upset now.  

Realizing that I am dreaming, I decide to change this dream, so imagine my dog still being alive, after which this pancake looking thing in the middle of the street pops right up, becomes my dog, and starts running up the street again.  I decide to change the dream some more, so imagine my dog minding me, after which she minds me when I call her and now stays out of the road.

*Mule - Walking By This Gal (IS To Lucid - Favorite Of The Night)*
I am on top of this roof where I see this gal bending over doing something when this mule comes walking by her and rubs against her butt.  I decide to take control of this image stream, so levitate the mule into the air and turn him around to face the opposite direction.  When I look at the mule, he has this puzzled look on his face as if he was thinking "How the hell did I get up here".    ::chuckle:: 

*Roof Of Building - Gym / Floating And Dropping (IS To Lucid)*
I am at this gym on the roof of this building with some other people, and am working out on a stepper machine.  I decide to take control of this image stream, so float over to the side of the roof and look down.  I am way up high in the air.  Knowing that nothing can hurt me since I am in my dream body, I dive off of the roof and am now floating above the street face down.  

I then drop about 10 to 15 feet, not at all scary, but interesting as I dropped such a short distance.  This happens 2 or 3 more times.  I decide to have some fun with this, so allow myself to fall all the way down until I am only about 10 feet above the ground.  I then accelerate back up to the top of the building.  I am lying face down the entire time I am doing this.  I continue this movement for another two or three times.  (This is the first time I have fallen like this face down, as I am usually laying on my back when this happens.  It was much less scary doing this face down as I was able to see much better where I was going and control the movements.)

*Water Skiing - Turning Side Flips (IS To Lucid - New Visualization Technique From My Subconscious)*
I am being pulled by this boat water skiing through the water (a scene I visualize in order to get image streams started), when I am suddenly there actually doing this.  As I am pulled over these ramps, I am turning side flips instead of normal frontward and backward flips I normally visualize.  As I examine the ramps closer I can see that they are tilted to one side which is causing me to spin sideways when I go over them.  I continue going over these ramps, first spinning to the left and then to the right when it dawns on me that this would be an excellent exercise that could be very useful for getting out of the body because of the spinning movement it is generating.  (I will definitely begin practicing this a lot more).

*Skiing Down A Mountain - Going Off A Cliff (IS To Lucid)*
I am skiing down this mountain with a ski jump at the end of it, an exercise I have been practicing lately to help get image streams started, when I am suddenly actually there.  When I get to the end of the ski slope, instead of the usual ski jump, there is now a cliff there, that I ski right off of.  I am now floating high in the air.  When I do the exercise again, after going off the cliff, I end up on this high building this time.  I walk over to the side of the roof and and dive off, after which I find myself in a free fall to the ground.  I am sure I am going to hit the ground this time.  About two feet before hitting the ground though, I manage to get control of my fall and stop.  I then shoot myself back up to the top of the building.  (I really thought I was going to smack right in the ground this time)

----------


## iadr

*River - Floating Down (IS To Lucid)*
I am floating down this river that goes through the city of Chicago, fully aware that I am dreaming.  As I am floating along this river, I am being given a guided tour of this river, and am being told about how rich the soil is in this area for growing crops.  I am picking up soil from the bottom of this river that I am floating down as it is floating loosely in the water.  There are corn fields on both sides of the river.  

I come to what appears to be a business district where I see these buildings, one of which has some initials on the front of it.  As I had only gotten a glance at the building I had missed what the initials were, so make another trip around to get the initials.  I get a good look at the initials which are CHMEC, and firmly lock them in my mind, as I feel that they are important.  I am thinking that this is someplace where commodities are traded.  There is also a hospital or clinic in this area that treats female health problems.

*Hospital - Being Operated On (IS To Lucid)*
I am in an operating room being operated on where they take something like a piece of fat out of my stomach.  They then take a second piece of fat out of my stomach.  I decide to have a little fun with this image stream, so levitate the table that I am laying on.  When I look down at the doctors and nurses, they have this astonished look on this face as if they are wondering how I got up here.  As I float out of the room, they are standing there looking absolutely dumbfounded.  As I float down this hallway, the receptionists at this desk also look at me with this astonished look on their faces.  I finally manage to make it outside where I am able to float off into the air.

*Museum - Relatives (Lucid - DILD)*
I am going through this museum with some relatives when I pick up my niece and begin carrying her.  She is only 5 or 6 years old in this dream.  After carrying her for a while I lean down and kiss her on the forehead after which she kisses me back on the lips.

*Ledge - Falling Backward Over (Lucid - DILD)*
I am someplace like outside a museum, only I am by myself.  I am aware that I am dreaming when I look over this ledge to the ground below, which is about 10 to 15 feet down, and is covered with green grass.  I decide to allow myself to fall off of the ledge since I am dreaming, but decide that I should first check to make sure I am dreaming.  

I try sticking my finger through my hand, but am unable to, so try holding my nose and breathing, and find that I am able to breath while holding my nose.  As I am now completely sure that I am dreaming, I stand on the ledge and allow myself to fall backwards.  Instead of falling though, I am floating in the air, still 10 to 15 feet above the ground.  Next thing I know I am laying in the grass in my backyard.

----------


## iadr

*Crook - Beating Up A Policeman / Me Helping The Policeman (IS To Lucid - Favorite Dream Of The Night)*
I am watching this crook beat up a policeman.  When he gets him down on the ground and starts knocking him unconscious, I decide it is time for me to intervene, so I levitate the crook off of him using my imagination, and pin him to this brick wall.  When I help the officer to his feet, he is really in bad shape.  I use my imagination to make him better, after which he now feels better, but is still in bad shape.  When he notices the crook pinned to the wall, he grabs him and sticks him in the back of his van.  He then comes over and shakes my hand and thanks me for helping him.

----------


## iadr

*Governors Mansion - Party / Using All Five Senses (IS To Lucid)*
I am inside this place on the second floor, on something like a balcony area, at the top of a staircase, that seems to have a saloon below, which I later sense is a governors mansion.  There is a big party going on here that several celebrities are attending.  I decide to explore place further, so float up through the ceiling onto the roof.  The roof is composed of something like red pipes (sight).

I float back down into the house and find myself standing on this back outside porch talking to Chuck Norris.  It is a beautiful night outside and I can feel the cool breeze as it touches my skin (touch).  I notice a lake nearby with a dock on it where there are some more people partying.  I float over to the dock where I see someone who looks like Lee Corso wearing a white captains hat talking to some younger men.  

There are several people playing in the lake who seem to be having a good time as I listen to them (hearing).  There are some other people on this beach roasting some hot dogs.  I go over and join the people on the beach and grab a hot dog.  The hot dogs smell really good, and I am able to vividly smell the mustard they have on them (smell).  I take a bite of the hot dog and it tastes good with the mustard on it (taste).  as I normally avoid eating hot dogs, I only eat one bite, and then discard the rest of it.

*Arena - Circus / Riding A Camel (IS To Lucid)*
I am in a large arena where they are getting ready to have a circus, so figure this would be a good place to find an animal to ride.  I find this large elephant and climb up on him after which he immediately sits down and I slide off.  I am thinking that maybe I could find a horse to ride here.  While I am thinking about finding a horse, all of these animals start walking around the arena in a parade.  There are this little elephants with these real pretty pink sparkly outfits on their heads.  Following them are some larger elephants with the same kind of outfits on their head.  These are followed by some more little elephants wearing these really pretty dark blue sparkly outfits on their heads who are also followed by some larger elephants with same kind of outfits on.  

Following the elephants are some other animals that I am unable to make out, who are then followed by these camels.  I decide that a camel would be an easy animal to ride to levitate myself up on one of them and ride it around the arena.  When we get to the arena exit, I grab a hold of this door frame that the camel goes under and pull myself up off the camel.  This little red fire engine that is being driven by these clowns is following the camels, so I have to wait for them and some midgets following them to get through the door before letting myself down.

*Mars - Visiting With Some Friends (IS To Lucid)*
I am getting to ready to go somewhere with some friends in this guys pickup truck that is parked at the end of this long rock driveway, when I decide to wait for them at the end of the driveway.  I run to the end of the driveway, after which I decide to get into the truck with them at the other end of the driveway, so I run back down the end of the driveway and get into the truck with them.

As we begin driving up the driveway, I decide to have a little fun, so cause the truck to start floating in the air.  We are now floating up the driveway to everyone's amazement.  When this one guys asks me what I am going to do for an encore, I cause the truck to tilt back and take off into outer space like a rocket.  

We are now orbiting the Earth in this rocket, and everyone is really amazed.  I explain to them that if they want to go somewhere, all they need to do is to concentrate on where they want to go, and we will go there.  When I ask everyone if there is anywhere they would like to go, after a bit of silence, this one guy says that he would like to go to Mars.  

I have everyone concentrate on going to Mars, after which we are orbiting Mars.  After a while we seem to have landed and there is this really tall castle looking wall in the distance ahead of us, that appears to surround this city or certain area of Mars.  I sense that there is a completely different atmosphere on the other side of this wall, as it appears to be misty and foggy over there.  

When I ask everyone if they would like to go the rest of the way to Mars, everyone is quiet, until this one guy says "Why not"?  So we cross the wall, and are now in this area that is misty and foggy and very eerie feeling.  I am glad that these other people are with me at this point.  In the distance there is something that is a reddish-yellow color that almost looks like a fire, but just seems to be the color of the plain over thee.  

Everyone starts getting nervous after seeing this reddish-yellow color, and one of the guys says "I think we ought to go ahead and get out of here".  So I use my mind to propel us back to the other side of the wall where it feels much safer.  We are now back in our spaceship orbiting Mars, where I ask everyone if they would like to go anywhere else.  They tell me no, that they have seen enough for one night.  So I drop us back onto the ground where were are once again driving down this road in our truck where I leave them to go on their way.

*Flying - Out Of Body Adventure (IS To OBE)*
I feel the transitions kick in from the galantamine I had taken earlier, and being to see all kinds of scenes appearing before me.  I try to reach for my digital voice recorder to record the images I am seeing but am unable to hold onto it for some reason, as I keep dropping it.  I finally give up trying to record the images I am seeing and decide to just go with the scenes.

I am somewhere like a space center with some friends when I suddenly find myself floating very fast down this road.  As I concentrate on the scene I get into the scene and become lucid and feel like I am out of my body flying.  I feel my memory fading, and get the feeling I am going to forget about 75 percent of what I experience, but decide to just go with the experience and enjoy it.  I am absolutely thrilled with being out of my body flying around, and fly all over the place enjoying the freedom of flying.  I am flying about 100 feet above the ground for the most of this adventure.  I fly down to this large open field where I see my parents and brothers standing out in the open.  After circling around them a couple of times, I head back up to continue my journey.

I am doing real well staying in the air until I become aware that I am laying on the ground.  The place where I am at is all dirt, and there is this large ditch to the left of me that is also all dirt.  I concentrate on floating up, after which I am able to get about 20 feet above the ground.  I fly for what seems like miles along this boring dirt place, seeming to be unable to escape from it.

I am suddenly floating around in this large barn with a dirt floor where there is this guy on the ground trying to pull me down to the ground by using his mind.  (This must be the bastard that caused me to get off track and end up in this dessert of dirt).  I resist his efforts and concentrate on making him disappear.  Slowly, he begins to fade away, a bit at a time, until he is all gone.  I am now free to fly out of this place and am able to fly wherever I want while doing all kinds of acrobatic maneuvers.  

*Baseball Park - Shadow People (IS To Lucid)* 
I am floating around the outside of this large baseball park where there are all of these people walking around eating pop corn, cotton candy, and snow cones.  There are several booths in the area selling food and drinks, with people standing in line to buy things.  When a group of people with snow cones walks over and sits down on this park bench to eat their snow cones, I sense the presence of these dark creatures, who seem to be very negative, in this area of the park behind them.  There seems to be at least 100 of them, as they are just a dark, negative feeling blur.  

These negative creatures or shadow people come over and are trying to mingle with the people who are eating the snow cones.  I decide to intervene, so create a huge vacuum cleaner and vacuum them all up, after which the aura of the entire area changes.  It is now a beautiful sunny day outside and the people eating their snow cones appear much happier.

----------


## iadr

*Hotel Room - Nosy People Looking In My Window (IS To Lucid)*
I am in this hotel room when I notice a group of older people outside trying to look into my room.  I decide to teach them a lesson, so create a platform underneath them and then take them up into the air really fast before dropping them to about 5 feet above the ground.  I do this another 2 or 3 times before taking them for a real fast ride around the outside of the hotel for another 2 or 3 times.  

When I bring their platform to the stop I notice this one lady whose hair is standing straight up.   ::chuckle::   I decide I've probably terrorized them enough for one night, so let them go.

*Van - Backing Out Of A Parking Space (IS To Lucid)*
I am backing my van out of this busy parking lot when I notice a dark colored van right on the side of me also backing up.  As this parking lot is really crowded I just levitate my van into the air and fly out of the parking lot.  

*Walking Out To Car - Slipping On Sidewalk (IS To Lucid)*
I am walking out to my car when my slide across this slick spot of ice.  Fortunately I catch myself and avoid falling, after which I decide to just float over to my car, so float over to my car and then float around on top of it.

*Picture Of A Magical Animal - Entering The Picture / Visiting the Great Pyramid Of Gaza (IS To Lucid)*
I am someplace like a museum looking at this picture of something that looks like a deer, but which I perceive to be a magical animal.  I enter the picture, get on the animal, and ask it to take me to the Great Pyramid of Gaza, after which we take off flying.  When we get to the pyramid, the animal I am riding stops abruptly, while I keep right on going for a crash landing.  

I ask the animal if it is going to show me around the pyramid, and it tells me it has other things to do, and then takes off flying.  A guy who looks like a wizard appears before me and tells me that he will guide me around the pyramid.  He takes me all around the outside of the pyramid and up to the top.  I am very impressed at how smooth the outside of the pyramid is, as it like marble.  When I ask this guy if he can give me a tour of the inside of the pyramid, he tells me that someone else has to do that.

A temple guide now appears before me, although I have no idea what he looks like.  He tells me that he will guide me through the temple, but that in order to enter the temple I must first get rid of all of my earthly cares and concerns.  After I agree to do this, he takes me into the temple.  

I am amazed at how nice it is in here as both the floor and walls appear to be made out of marble, although I am having a difficult time seeing the walls.  The walls appear to have some sort of writing or graphics drawn on them.  I notice these two full length mirrors on one side of the room enclosed in something like brass.  The ceiling is fairly high, at least 20 feet high, which seems to be about as wide as the room is.  Instead of taking the walkway to the next level, we just float through the ceiling.  The next room look similar to the room we just came from, except it appears to be a bit smaller.

*Lighthouse Of Alexandria - Climbing Up The Outside (IS To Lucid)*
I am imagining myself climbing this ladder higher and higher, and exercise I do almost every night, when I suddenly find myself climbing up the side of this giant lighthouse by the sea.  I climb to the top of this lighthouse and look out over the sea.  I am enjoying watching and listening the waves of the sea as they crash onto the shore.  I sense this horrible loneliness that seems to be associated with this lighthouse, which is why I decide to stay outside instead of going inside.

----------


## iadr

*Car - Levitating Out Of Parking Garage (IS To Lucid)*
I am in my car in an underground parking garage which seems to be really crowded.  I decide to levitate my car out of the garage, so concentrate on floating up.  I appear to have been on the basement level, because I have to go through about 7 or 8 floors to get to the top of the garage.  Once on top of garage I am still floating in my car when I notice these girls who had been talking to each other now gawking at me floating in my car.  I decide to shock them a bit more, so drive my car right off the side of the garage, after which they are really shocked.

I allow my car to float slowly down to the street, but stop about 20 feet above the street.  Since there is a lot of traffic in this neighborhood, as it appears to be someplace like New York, I decide to stay off the street and just float around above the street instead.  My floating around begins to attract a lot of attention, so I float out into the country somewhere before letting my car back down.

*Backyard - Changing The Season To Summer (IS To Lucid)*
I am standing out in my back yard, and there is snow and ice all over the ground.  I decide to change the season, so change all of the grass to be green, and put the leaves back on the trees.  It is now a beautiful summer day and I am standing out in my back yard enjoying the sunshine.

*Parking Lot At work - Melting The Ice On My Car (IS To Lucid)*
I am in this parking lot at work getting ready to leave to come home, but my car door has ice all over it.  After beating on my door a bit to knock the ice off, I come up with a better idea.  I create this giant heater in my mind and place it right above my car to melt the ice on my car.  It works, and I am now able to open all my doors.

*Ski Rope - Pulling Me Over To This Place (IS To Lucid)*
I am with some people who are all wanting to go to this place when I notice this ski rope laying in front of me.  When I pick the rope up, it starts pulling me over to this place that I wanted to go to, although I have no idea where I am at.  I am now waiting at this place for the other people who were with me to arrive.  I am sitting outside some sort of capital building where all of these dignitaries start arriving in their horses and buggies.  They are all wearing these fancy suits, and have long hair.  After getting out of the carriages, they help their wives out who are all wearing long dresses.  They form a long line outside this chain that is being held up by these posts, until all ten of them arrive, after which they enter this building.  (This was an attempt to go back to the signing of the Declaration of Independence in 1776 that I am attempting for a friend at work that is a history buff, which I have a bit more work to do on).

*Statue Of Colossus - Seeing In The Distance (IS To Lucid)*
I am driving my car down this road that just goes off into the sunset up ahead.  I continue driving my car down this road and drive right into the sky.  I arrive at this hotel where I have attended this meditation class before and go inside.  I am carrying this foldout chair with me in this bag that also has a couple of metal things in the bag.  I take the chair out and leave the metal things in the bag.  I sit down in the chair and begin listening to this guided mediation that the instructor is giving.  

The instructor leads us into a guided meditation where we get into this basket underneath a helium balloon, and begin floating into the air.  I am floating over someplace like Greece where I am looking out over this large bluff onto the ocean below.  I see this huge statue in the distance, which I assume to be the Colossus Of Rhodes as it is standing out over this harbor.  This statue has such a commanding presence in this area that it seems to rule this area.  I am thinking that it is just the peoples feeling toward this statue that has created the atmosphere this I am feeling.

----------


## iadr

*Buffet - Food (IS To Lucid)*
I am at this buffet where this food is all set out in these large bowls on some tables in the middle of this room where I am getting some coleslaw and other food.  As I explore the place further, I float outside where I notice this looks like a school.  (This looks like the same place I have been at least once or twice in earlier image streams, that was also serving food in their cafeteria).

*Class At Work - Pissing In A Cave / Becoming Lucid (Lucid - DILD)*
I am with some people from work and it is about 8pm in the evening.  The people I am with are waiting around to take this class that starts at 9pm.  I notice a sign for another class that starts at 8pm, and am wanting to schedule these two classes together for another night.  

As there is a phone number on the sign belonging to the guy who teaches the class, I decide to give him a call and ask him if the class could be scheduled right before this 9pm class.  As there are only two phones in the room, a guy sitting by one of the phones offer to call the number for me.  He is unable to see the phone number though as it is like a 3-D picture.  I show him how to concentrate on the picture after which he sees the phone number.

Someone says that the guy plays baseball at 5pm every night so may not be home.  When I call him though, he answers the phone, although the echo is so bad, I hang up and call him back.  When I get him back, he tells me he is currently in Los Angeles and wants to know how I got his number. I am thinking this must be his cell phone.  I tell him that I got him number from this sign and ask him if he could schedule his class for one of the same nights as this other class.  He gets silent and never answers me.  I am thinking that this must have been an old sign that I got his number from that someone forgot to take down, and that he no longer teaches this class anymore.

As I have to take a piss, I leave the room to look for a restroom.  As I am having a difficulty finding a restroom, I decide to take a piss in this dark room that I find.  While taking a piss the room suddenly starts coming into focus, and appears to be something like a cave.  I begin to wonder if I am dreaming, so hold my nose and try to breath.  As I am able to breath while holding my nose, I know that I am dreaming.  I try to float, but am too heavy to float for some reason.  I have to piss so bad at this point that it is starting to wake me up.  I concentrate once more to get back into the dream, and now notice this room next to the cave that I am in that looks like some kind of bar.  I am thinking about exploring the bar  when I lapse back into a dream where I decide to rejoin my friends and take the class at 9pm.

*Parking Garage - Walking Up Stairway / Levitating A Car Into The Ditch (IS To Lucid)*
I am walking up the stairway of this parking garage that I cut through and then go outside and begin walking down this sidewalk (Some place where I know where I am at for once).  As I am walking down this sidewalk, a car comes driving by me doing a reasonable speed, so I leave him alone.  When a pickup truck come flying past me quite fast, I decide to teach him a lesson, so concentrate on levitating his truck into the air.  At first I am only able to levitate the back part of his truck, so he is driving down the road on only his front wheels.  After concentrating some more though I get his entire truck off of the road and begin levitating him right up into the air, after I head him over toward this ditch and drop him in the ditch.  (Serves him right for speeding.    ::chuckle:: )

*Tram - Taking Me Back Into The Past / Looking At A Clock (IS To Lucid)*
I am standing outside someplace like Disney World waiting for this tram which I board.  When it takes off, I almost fall as I had been standing up not paying attention.  I remember a lucid task I wanted to complete of looking at a clock, so look around for a clock.  I see this digital clock above the front of the tram that says the time is 10:00.  When I look at it again, it says it is 10:01.  The clock appears to be working right until I look at it a third time and it says 9:57, then 9:54, and then 9:47.  I decide at this point that I must be going back in time, so ask to be taking back to 1776 to witness the signing of the Declaration of Independence.  

As this tram seems to be going too slow to take me back this far in time, it stops and I board a much larger tram.  Once again, when this tram takes off I almost fall, as it starts out so fast.  This tram is going much faster than the last tram, and begins changing forms as it goes through time, as it changes first to an older train, then to a much older train, and finally to a buggy being pulled by a horse.

The buggy stops at my destination and lets me out.  There are some large pillars and a statue of some kind of animal like a bull outside the building.  I go inside this place that looks like where a congress would meet.  There is a long table at the back with a document on it and a couple of gentlemen sitting at it.  Thomas Jefferson gets up at the front of the place and gives a speech explaining the document to everyone.  They take a vote on the document and decide unanimously that they want to sign it.  Thomas Jefferson is then standing at the back by the table shaking everyone's hand after they sign the document.

*Large Auditorium (Guy In Front Getting Ready To Give A Speech (IS To Lucid)*
I am floating around in the back of this large auditorium where this guy standing at this podium at the front is getting ready to make a speech.  I concentrate on floating up and manage to float up through about 30 floors, as I seem to have been on the bottom floor.  Once on the roof I notice this tar and asphalt on the roof.

----------


## iadr

*Woods - Going Along This Path (IS To Lucid)*
I am in this woods where I have walked up this trail, and am now going along this trail at the top of the woods.  After jogging a ways along the trail I decide that I have gone far enough, so decide to turn around and go back the way I came.  When I see these horses being ridden by some people on this larger trail next to the trail I am on, I am thinking I am going to have to hurry to beat them to this crossing that I need to go through.  It is no use though because they are going much faster than I am, so I just slow down and allow them to pass this point before going through it myself.

*Unfinished Office Building - Tall Gal Walking Real Fast (IS To Lucid)*
I am in this office building that appears to be unfinished, as there is stuff laying around all over the floor, when I see this really tall gal with a short shirt on walking through this isle real fast.  I decide to become more involved in this image stream, so concentrate on floating up.  I must have been on a lower floor, because I have to go through what seemed like 50 floors to get to the roof.  

I am now on the roof where it seems like a patio.  As I look down on the street I can see that I am way up high in the air.  As there is another building next to this one that is a little lower, I decide to jump down onto its roof, so jump down on the other roof.  As I go down through the roof of this building it feels like I am going through people's apartments all the way down.  

*Meditation Course - Taking With Some People From Work (IS To Lucid)*
I am in this room with some people I used to work with getting ready to do some kind of meditation exercise using this script that I have in my hand that I seem to have made up myself.  Whoever is in charge had decided to have us do this exercise in groups of three.  After doing some counting though, I decide that the exercise would work out better if we were in groups of two, so I suggest to the person in charge that we do the exercise in groups of two, and tell them who I think should be in each group.

I then lapse into a non-lucid dream where I am playing some kind of computer game, which when some guy walks up behind me, I realize that I had just fallen into a dream, so need to pay more attention to what I am doing in order to stay lucid.  So I get back involved in the meditation class again, and am looking for the gal that I had chosen to be in my group.  After going over and talking to this one gal, I realize that she is the wrong gal when I see the gal I had wanted to do the meditation exercise with sitting at another table.  So I walk over and sit down next to her, and hand her the script that we are going to be using.

*Office Building - Walking Through / Projecting Into Outer Space (IS To Lucid)*
I am walking through this long office building with offices on the side of this isle I am walking through when I see these two guys walking ahead of me, one of whom I think I know.  When he stops to get a drink and then starts walking back toward me, I notice that he is someone other than the guy I thought he was.

I continue walking down this isle until I get to the end of the building where I am able to look out this large window onto the street below.  Right below me is this intersection with what looks a drug store on the other side of it, as the office I am in seems to be right on the corner of this building.  I am able 30 stories high.  

I concentrate on floating higher and feel myself excelerating very fast into the air.  I am now very high in the air looking down on the earth.

----------


## iadr

*Parent's House - Phone Ringing (Lucid - DILD)*
I am sleeping in an upstairs bedroom of my parents house when I hear the phone ring about 3 times very clearly, which wakes me up in my dream, and causes me to become lucid.  My dad answers the phone and yells up at me that it is my work calling.  I am thinking that it might be an old job that I used to work wanting me to work overtime, so decide not to answer it.  

After a while my dad yells up at me again and tells me to answer the phone and talk to my work.  Although I am thinking about reaching for the phone, I am aware enough to realize that I no longer work for this place that would be calling me for overtime, so realize that this is dream, so once again refuse to answer the phone, so that I can continue to remain lucid.

There is all of this water on the floor that seems to have come from something some ice that is melting that I finally get up and wipe up with a rag.

*Flying Adventure - Following A Helicopter (IS To Lucid)* 
I am floating down this road in sort of like a stupor when I decide to try putting a little effort into the scene to see if I can become lucid.  I am suddenly flying through these canyons, following a helicopter everywhere it goes.  When it goes up, I go up.  When I comes down, I come down.  I follow it all the way through this canyon until I find myself inside of a cave looking at these really neat patterns on the wall.

*Actress - Having Sex With (IS To Lucid)* 
I find myself standing in this room where this actress is sitting up on this table with her legs spread apart.  How convenient.  I'll leave out the x-rated details, and just say that I thoroughly enjoyed myself.

*Gal From Work - Laying Next To Me (IS To Lucid)*
I am at work sitting at this table when a gal I used to work with several years ago comes over and sits down next to me.  Next thing I know I am laying on the floor on my back, and she is laying on her side with her head on my shoulder all cuddled up next to me.  I am enjoying laying here next to her, and begin telling her about a false awakening I had earlier with my digital recorder where the record light would not come on, and then tell her about the earlier lucid dream I had where I was having sex with this actress,  She says something about wishing she could call me and say something to me that would influence me to have a good sex dream.  There is another guy sitting at the end of the table that she then says the same thing to as she tells us both at the same time that she wishes she could call us guys and say something to us that would cause us to have a good sex dream.  The other guy just points to me and tells her to call me, as he seems to not be interested in this.

*Gal From Work - Dragon Sound (IS To Lucid)*
I manage to re-enter the last dream again after waking up, and again laying next to this gal I used to work with, when I suddenly hear this loud noise that sounds like a dragon roaring that jolts me right out the lucid and wakes me up.

*Door Appearing In Front Of Me - Walking Out On This Narrow Roof (IS To Lucid)*
I am going through a hallway in this building, when a door appears in front of me that I walk through, and find myself outside, way up in the air, on this narrow building that is only about 3 foot wide.  As I look down at this intersection far below, I see a couple of cars that appear to have been in an accident, one of which is a VW bug.  I decide to help them out, so imagine their cars being in perfect condition, after which they are no longer tangled up together in the accident.

*High In A Building - Elevator (IS to Lucid)*
I am high up in this building walking down a hallway when this elevator door opens to the side of me.  I board the elevator after which I notice it is all metal inside and looks like aluminum.  As I concentrate on going higher, the elevator turns into something like a space ship, and I find myself high in the air orbiting the earth.

----------


## iadr

*Basement - Levitating Things / Looking At Hands (IS To Lucid)*
I am down in my basement when I notice a bunch of empty boxes that have fallen down on the floor, so I stack them back up.  I decide to take control of this image stream, so levitate everything in my basement all at the same time.  I then remember that I had wanted to look at my hands the next time I was lucid, so concentrate on seeing my hands.  This is a bit difficult because I feel like I was spirit without any hands.  I finally manage to see a pair of hands though on which I have the right number of fingers, which are all the right size, but which are a blue, green, red color.

*Barb Wire Fence - Checking Out, Then Going Into  (IS To Lucid)*
I am looking at this barb wire fence that has these different kinds of wire wrapped around it which is labeled.  I am told that the pieces that have an H label on them are no good, and that the ones that have a number on them will take me to different places.  I choose one that has an 8 on it, and feel like I am getting ready to blast off into outer space.  Before I get a chance to take off though, I am interrupted by the guy who is showing me the barb wire fence, as he is explaining this one barb wire that has no label on it at all that I am told that I will disappear if I go into it.  I go into it and sure enough I am now gone.

----------


## iadr

*Parking Lot - Blocked By Another Car (IS To Lucid)*
I am driving my car toward the exit of a parking lot when this car backs out of a parking space in front of me and just sits in the middle of the lane.  I wait patiently for the car to finish backing out, but when it fails to move after a couple of minutes, I just levitate it with my mind and hurl it out of my way so I can leave the parking lot.

*Sitting In Living Room - Cat Jumping Up On My Lap (IS To Lucid)*
I am sitting on a couch in my living room when my oldest female cat comes up and sits on my lap wanting me to massage her neck.  As I had been planning to do something else, I create a duplicate of myself to stay there on the couch and massage her neck while I get up to do something else.  I remember that I had wanted to look at my hands, so concentrate on seeing my hands and am able to see my fingers, although they are short and have fingers branching out from the sides of them, sort of a large piece of ginger root would look.  

*Way Up On A Platform - Holding A Camera, Then Automating It (IS To Lucid)*
I am standing way up high on this platform looking down when I notice that I am holding a camera.  I decide to take a picture of the great view below, but am having a difficult time figuring out how to use the camera.  I then use my imagination to hold the camera out in the air and take pictures of the scenery below using my imagination, after which I take a picture of myself.  I then turn backwards and allow myself to fall backwards off of the platform.  Instead of floating I fall straight down to this pool below where I make a huge splash when I hit the pool laying float on my back.

*Kitchen - Stove Left On / Levitating Everything (IS To Lucid)*
I am in my kitchen when I notice that the stove has been left on.  I turn the stove off and then concentrate on levitating it to the ceiling.  I have a difficult time getting the stove to levitate, but eventually get it all the way to the ceiling.  I then concentrate on levitating the refrigerator, and am only able to get it go up about 6 inches at first.  After continuing to concentrate on it though, I get it to go all the up to the ceiling.  When I look at my hands they look normal.  

*Weight Room - Creating A Duplicate Of Myself To Exercise (IS To Lucid)*
I am in my weight room where there is something in the way between a couple of my machines.  After moving the thing out of the way I create a double of myself to my sit ups for me while I go do something else.  When I look at my hands, they are huge, about 3 times their normal size, and look like they have gloves on them.

----------


## iadr

*Sidewalk - Walking Along / Floating Up / Letting Cars Run Through Me (IS To Lucid)*
I am walking along this sidewalk going to where I park my car at work, when I notice that I am on the wrong side of the street.  When I come to this intersection I need to cross, the cars have pulled up too far into the intersection for me to walk across it.  I decide that I have better things to do than to hang around here, so levitate myself into the air and float around for a while. When I look at my hands I notice that they are about twice their normal size because I have these huge brown cotton gloves on.  I then float back down into the intersection and allow the cars to run through me.

*On Vacation With The Wife - Needing To Exercise And Get Packed (IS To Lucid)*
I am on vacation with the wife staying in this hotel which seems more like our house, and there is another guy staying with us.  This is our last day of vacation and we need to get our things packed to leave later in the day.  I am trying to decide if I want to go jogging first, or pack first, and then go jogging.  I decide to use my imagination, so imagine all of my things being already packed, and then create a double of myself and send it out to exercise for me.  As I have now taken care of everything I needed to do, I sit back and relax and stop worrying about things.

*Tower - Walking Up A Stairway (IS To Lucid)*
I am walking up this stairway in this tower and am almost at the top.  When I get to the top, I am inside this small area that is at the top of this tower looking out on the scenery far below.  I am so high in the air that I can see entire continents below me.  I decide to become more involved in the lucid, so go outside and dive off the tower.  At first I am falling fairly fast, then slow down and being flowing around enjoying the scenery below me.

*Getting Ready To Play Basketball - Floating Away (IS To Lucid)*
I am getting ready to play basketball with these guys at a gym when I suddenly find myself floating way up in the air.  As I look out in the distance I can see the Golden Gate bridge.  I start flying toward the bridge to become more involved in the lucid, and then take off flying all over the place.  I can feel my memory slipping as I am flying around, and sure enough I have forgotten the entire adventure except the first part when I finally wake up.  (I've got to find a way to remember these adventure better, as I seem to have forgotten the most exciting part of this lucid).

*Living Room - Getting Into A Car (IS To Lucid)*
I am getting into a car in my living room of all places, getting ready to take off in it.  There is this guy who is trying to get in the car with me, but I want nothing to do with him, so am locking all of my doors manually to keep him out.  When I realize that I should be using my imagination to do this, I seal him out using my imagination, and then take off flying.  Unfortunately, like the last lucid, I am unable to remember anything except the first part of the dream.

----------


## iadr

*Test Driving Cars - Pulling Out Into A Street / Cramp In Both Of My Feet (Lucid - DILD)*
I am in a parking lot test driving these cars.  As a couple of cars are not working, I look around until I find one I can drive.  I am then driving the car through the parking lot getting ready to drive it out onto this street when I get a cramp in both of my feet at the same time.  

Because of the cramps I become aware that I am dreaming, but the cramps are so bad that all I can do is stretch my feet to try to get the cramps out.  I am wanting to get out on this street while I can, so pull out in front of this car that is still a ways back.  Because of the cramps in my feet I am having to drive slow, as I am still stretching my feet out.  So I am trying to push down the gas pedal at the same time I am stretching my right foot out.  

I become aware that I am probably slowing down the guy behind me, so try to push the gas pedal down farther while I continue to stretch my feet out.  I finally manage to get the cramps out of my feet, after which I wake up.

(I am guessing that I actually did have cramps in both of my feet while I was dreaming this which was caused by a new exercise I did at the gym today that seems to stretch my feet out.  Although it helped me get lucid, I can certainly think of more pleasant ways to get lucid than this).

----------


## iadr

*Guy Introducing Me To People He Works With - Me Deciding To Have A Little Fun (IS To Lucid)*
I am someplace where this guy I work with is introducing me to a bunch of people he works with.  I decide to have a little fun in this image stream, so manifest my voice using my imagination to come over a loud speaker, and tell everyone that I am a creature from another dimension where we have learned to travel out of our bodies at night.  Everyone in the room is looking bewildered wondering where the voice is coming from.  I then tell them that I have to be going, and float out of the room.

*Bicycle - Riding Between Two Buildings (IS To Lucid)*
I am on top of this tall building where there is a plank going across to the top of this other building.  When a bicycle appears in front of me, I get on the bicycle and ride it across the plank to the top of the other building.

----------


## iadr

*Driving Down The Freeway - Snow In Right Lane (IS To Lucid)*
I am driving down this freeway behind a line of cars in the left lane when I notice that the right lane is free, so move over into the right lane.  When I get over into the right lane there are all of these mounds of snow in the lane that I am having to drive over.  I decide that it is safer in the left lane, so move back over into the left lane.

*Building - High Walls (IS To Lucid)*
I am in this room where there are these high walls that seems to be an office.  As I explore the place further, I find a window that I am able to look out of, and can see that I am very high in the air in a very tall building in the middle of a city, as there are buildings all around the one that I am in, that are just as tall as the building I am in.  When I look at my hands, they are big and white like Mickey Mouse hands, but I only have 3 fingers.

*Inside A Barn - Trying To Fly Through A Wall (Lucid-DILD)*
I am inside a barn when I realize that I am dreaming.  I try to go through the wall to get outside, but just bounce back from it.  I try again with the same results.  In fact, I try several times, even getting back and getting a good run at the wall, but still with no success.  I finally get a good run and aim for a glass window which I am able to get out through. 

A friend of mine from work has done something to piss off this gang of mean men and women.  They look like they probably eat nails for breakfast they are so mean.  As they are going after my friend to try and hurt him, I decide to help him.  He runs down this hallway and goes into this restroom while they follow him.  They seem to have him trapped in the restroom, but he somehow manages to escape.

I get ahead of these mean people and am trying to find my friend before they do.  I am standing in what looks like someones backyard where I think my friend may be hiding at.  Someone is there with me, helping me rescue my friend, possible a spirit guide.  I become very still and quiet to see if I can sense where my friend is at.  I am unable to sense his presence anywhere.  I then hear him taking a piss at the side of the yard, so now know where he is at.  I fly over and scoop him up just in the nick of time as the gang that was chasing him has just arrived at the yard.  Although I am wondering if some members of the gang are going to try to fly after us, I am confident that I will be able to lose them if they try to follow us.  As they never come after us, I assume that they are unable to fly.  Poor bastards.

*Barn - Realizing I Am Dreaming / Gym - Getting A Couple Of Towels (DEILD Lucid)*
I once again find myself in the barn aware that I am dreaming because of my surroundings.  The scene changes and I am now at the gym grabbing a couple of towels at the front desk that I carry back with me to the locker room to change into my workout clothes.

*Barn - Ending Up In Backyard (DEILD Lucid)*
After recording the previous dream, I find myself once again back in the barn, aware once again that I am dreaming.  I decide to change the dream scene so spin around, and find myself in my backyard, only it looks different than my backyard as there are shrubs and bushes everywhere, and the grass is green.  

As my friend that I had rescued from the previous dream is here with me, I decide that we should get out of here before this car that I hear driving up figures out where we are at, so I take off flying with my friend again.

*Store - Cashier Needing Some Change (IS To Lucid)*
I am in this store where this female cashier is needing some change from this guy who just left the store.  So I fly out of the store and find the guy and get the change she needs from him.  The change had something to do with 50, either 2 fifty dollar bills, or two fifty cent pieces.  I am then suddenly outside, and it is summer time.  I am enjoying the sunshine, trees, and green grass.  I get on the trolley car to go get something for someone else, but end up staying in the dream long and forget what else happens.

*Walking Along Some Railroad Tracks - Taking Off Flying / Helicopters / False Awakenings (IS To Lucid)*
I am walking along some railroad tracks fully aware that I am dreaming, so decide to take off flying into this scenic view that suddenly appears in front of me.  I am flying really fast, but am only about 50 feet high.  I am dodging around buildings and also having to duck under helicopters that are coming toward me.  I duck under at least 10 helicopters.  As I feel the memory of this dream quickly fading, I try reaching for my digital recorder to record it, but am unable to get my digital recorder to work as the record light never comes on.  

At one point I notice that the battery compartment has fallen off the back of the recorder, so I push it back on.  At another point I manager to see a small green light come on, but realize that it is still not recording, because the record light is red.  I am pushing on these buttons on top of the digital recorder trying to get it to come on.   

I finally give up and lay the digital recorder down by my side expecting full well to have forgotten this dream when I wake up.  And sure enough, I had forgotten it, as it was only later after laying back down and relaxing that I remembered it.

*House - People In Other Room (DILD-Lucid / False Awakening)*
I am in a room of this house where I am aware that I am dreaming.  There are a bunch of people in the other room, one of which is my mom.  They seem to having a party as they are making a bunch of noise.  I am doing some kind of acrobatics in this room, and am then trying to record this lucid on my digital recorder which once again is not working.  

*Wall - Jumping Over / Jumping Down A Hallway (DILD-Lucid)*
I am in this room where there are these walls that go up about 3/4 of the way to the ceiling that are about 15 feet high.  (After wasting half the night in false awakening where I am trying to record my dreams on my digital recorder, I finally decide to do something constructive).  I decide to see if I can jump over these walls, so begin jumping next the walls to see how high I can jump.  As I am able to jump as high as the walls, I get back, take a couple of steps and dive over the wall like I am trying to clear a high jump bar.  I land on the other side of the wall in this sawdust that has some trees and plants growing in it.  

After climbing back over the wall, I notice this hallway in front of me, so start jumping or bouncing down the hallway.  I am jumping about 15 feet high all the way down the hallway, really having a good time doing this.  When I look down I see my three cats and wife down on the floor below me.  The wife seems to think that it is normal that I would jumping down the hallway like this, but my cats all have a puzzled look on their face.

*Large Bottles Of Alcohol In My Gym Bag - Levitating, Then Pouring Into A Glass (IS To Lucid)*
I am sitting in my car outside my work place with some guy getting ready to go to work when I notice these three large bottles of alcohol in my gym bag.  I tell the guy who is with me that I am unable to take this alcohol into work with me, then take them out of my gym bag and hand the bottles to him.  I ask the guy if he wants to see something cool, and then levitate the 3 bottles into the air, and then manifest a glass for my friend, and pour him a drink using my imagination.  I then levitate my friend into the air and leave him sitting up there while I tell him to enjoy his drink.

*Mausoleum Of Maussollos (IS To Lucid)*
I am someplace like an art gallery where I am taking down this large painting of an ancient building off of this easel.  After taking the painting down I hang it from the ceiling.  After looking at it, I realize that it is a painting of the Mausoleum Of Maussollos.  I enter the picture and am now inside the building.

On the first floor, there are all of these larger statues about 5 to 6 feet tall.  As I float up to the next floor, the statues here are smaller, except for a couple of statues right inside the door, as most of these statues are about 2 to 3 feet tall.  There are shelves along the walls which are sort of like trophy cases with even smaller statues on them.  

There are also small statues on the third and fourth floors, in addition to several paintings on the wall.  In addition to the statues, there are these miniature models of carriages on the shelves of this floor.  

When I get up to the fifth floor, the statues on this floor are larger like they were on the first floor, and in the middle of this floor there is a gold chariot.  When I float outside to explore, this place seems to be in a desert, as it is all sandy.

*River - Walking On Water / Changing The Weather - Skiing (IS To Lucid)*
I am standing out in the middle of this river that has pieces of broken ice floating all around in it.  I decide to take a walk, so go walking across the water.  As my feet are barely in the water, they are starting to get cold.  I decide that I have had enough of this cold weather, so change the weather to be warm and sunny outside.  The sun is now shining and I am out on the river being pulled behind a boat while I water ski.  As I look at the shore, I see people on the shore having a picnic.  When I see some birds flying overhead, I decide to join them, so become a bird and fly off.

*Trail - Flying Along (IS To Lucid)*
I find myself walking along this trail, and decide that I would rather be flying, so take off flying.  I am flying really fast along this trail, but am only about 10 feet in the air.  I continue flying until I lapse into another image stream.

*Store - Walking Between Two Isles Of Clothes (IS To Lucid)*
I am in a store that sells clothes, walking down this isle between two rows of shirts.  On the side of me is a heavy set lady in a wheel chair who because of the size of where wheel chair is crowding me over into this row of shirts.  I am trying to keep up with the gal who is in front of me, so speed up to get past the lady in the wheel chair, who is being pushed along by some man.  

They seem upset with me for passing them when they see this line up ahead that we are now going to have to stand in to get something, as they feel like I crowded in front of them.  Instead of being mean to them and levitating them out of the building, I create a special isle for them on the other side of the racks and place them in it, which isle takes them to the front of the line when they get to the counter.  (I must be getting soft in my old age.   ;-D)

*Sitting In The Audience - Watching A Man Tap Dance On Stage / Helping Him Juice Up His Performance (IS To Lucid)*
I am sitting in the audience watching this grown man tap dancing all over this stage.  I decide to help him out with his performance, so send him up a wall and right across a ceiling, before bringing him back down the other wall.  Both the audience and him seem quite amazed with his new abilities. (I love doing stuff like this.   ::chuckle:: )

----------


## iadr

*Backyard - Deep Snow (IS To Lucid)*
I am out in my backyard where there is about 6 to 8 inches of new snow.  As I had just shoveled a path for my cats to walk around the the yard the previous day, I am a bit unhappy that the snow has covered up the path I have shoveled.  I realize this is an image stream though, so clear all of the snow out my yard using my imagination.

*Business - Front Doors Broken Out (IS To Lucid)*
I am watching something like a TV special which the title is something that has a 7 on the end of it, which I am unable to make out what I said on my recorder.  I seem to be watching a TV on the inside of this business.  I decide to help out, so imagine the doors being fixed and no longer broken out.

*Intersection - Light Changing Red Too Fast (IS To Lucid)*
I am driving up to this intersection with several cars behind me when the light turns yellow real fast and then red about 1/2 second later, giving me no chance to make it through the intersection.  After getting a bit upset, I realize that this is another image stream and that I can control this, so I change the light back to green so they everyone can go through the intersection.

*Bathroom - Two Piece Lid (IS To Lucid)*
I am in my bathroom trying to put the lid down on the stool, but the lid is a two piece lid, and just happens to be out of alignment, keeping it from going down.  I realize that this is an image stream, so change the lid to a one piece lid which enables me to put it down.  I then float up above the stool and float around.  When I look at my hands they are sort of puffy looking, and have different colors in them.

*Gym Locker - Clothes All Disorganized (IS To Lucid)*
I open my locker at the gym and all of my clothes are disorganized, as everything is in a big pile with my sweatshirt on top of them.  I decide to fix this mess, so imagine everything being neat and orderly with my imagination, after which it is.

*Watching A Model Being Interviewed On TV - Changing The Channel (IS To Lucid)*
I am watching this TV show where this model is being interviewed.  Wanting to watch something more exciting, I change the channel using my imagination to a football game.

*Refrigerator At Work - Sign Saying Please No Thermos Bottles (IS To Lucid)*
I am looking at this sign on this refrigerator at work where I always put my thermoses with my fruit drinks in to keep them cold.  The sign says "Please no thermos bottles".  I am thinking about writing a note telling them that I need to keep my fruit  drinks cold in there, but then realize this is an image stream, so just change the sign to say "Thermos Bottles Welcome!"    ::chuckle:: 

*Guy With A Limp - Fixing His Limp (IS To Lucid)*
I am with some guy in my kitchen who asks me to following him into this other room where he wants to show me something.  When I notice he has a limp, I slow down to keep behind him.  I then realize that I can help this guy, so imagine his leg being healed, after which he is able to walk with no limp.

----------


## iadr

*Getting Ready For Work At An Unusual Time - Becoming Lucid (DILD-Lucid)*
I have just picked up half of a friend chicken from someplace and am getting ready to eat it, when I notice that it is already 215pm, and I have to be to work by 3pm.  I am thinking that I would like to take a nap before going to work, but it is going to have to be a short one now since it is so late.

It suddenly dawns on me that I work the daylight shift now instead of the afternoon shift, and I begin to wonder if I might be dreaming.  When I look out this window, I see a guy I used to work with walking up and smiling.  For some reason this assures me that I am dreaming, so I try floating, and find that I can float.

I then remember something I did a couple of days ago in a lucid of bouncing up and down on the floor, so start bouncing all around on the floor.  This is really fun, as every time I bounce up I go about 15 feet high.  When I look below, I see two of my cats below me.  My big gray cat is calm and relaxed but my older female cat is hissing at me.

----------


## iadr

*High In An Office Building - Looking Out On An Intersection Below (IS To Lucid)*
I am sitting at a desk high up in this office building next to a large windows.  As I look out on the street below, it is a wide intersection with buildings on both sides of it.  When I see this door open, I float over to it and go through it, but it is an empty hallway that looks like one of those walkways that they have between buildings.  For lack of anything else better to do, I go bouncing down the hallway.  (I really should have kept going to find out where this hallway went to).

----------


## iadr

*Parking Lot - Door Blocked By Another Car (IS To Lucid)*
I am in my car needing to get out, but this car has parked about a foot away from my door making it difficult to get out.  I think about opening my door really hard and putting a ding in the car next to me, but then decide to be nice, and levitate the car over to another parking space so that I can get out.

*Loading Dock - Storage Facility For Grain (IS To Lucid)*
I am outside by a loading dock that has some railroad tracks that go right next to it.  I float inside the building to have a look around and see what seems to be a large grain storage facility.  When I go outside, I notice that the place has an unfinished rock parking lot in the back, and a large open field on the side of it.  I decide to change some things, so raise the RR tracks about 10 feet in the air using my imagination (I'm amazed that this worked), and then because it is night time I decide to make it daytime outside, so change it to be the middle of the day with the sun shining overhead.

*Creek - Crossing (IS To Lucid)*
I am standing by a creek that I am wanting to get across, but is too wide at its current spot.  As I walk up a ways, I come to a spot in the creek that is narrower that I am able to walk across.  After walking across the creek, I realize that I could have just floated across it since I am dreaming.  

I walk up to this large building that I see a couple of cats faces on the side of which makes believe that this is a place where they make cat food.  Sure enough, when I get inside I can see that they produce dry cat food in this place.  

The scene then changes and I am in my work place walking down this isle to go to my desk.  Only I am in the wrong isle.  I back up and head down the isle where my desk is located.  What to do now?  I decide to have some fun, so levitate every computer in the whole office to the ceiling.  I then levitate all of the desks and chairs to the ceiling.  As I levitate the chairs I end up floating up to the ceiling myself even though I had not attempted to float.  So here I am floating on the ceiling with all of the computers, desks, and chairs.  After a while I let everything back down to the floor.

*Parent's House - Someone Knocking On The Front Door (DILD -  Lucid)*
I am at my parent's old house with the wife when I get up in the middle of the night and walk into the kitchen to do some yoga exercises.  I realize that I am dreaming because of the trance state that I feel myself in, as I feel like I am about 20 feet tall when I look down at the floor.  

It is about 1 AM in the morning when the wife gets up to and starts walking into the living room.  When she hears someone knocking on the front door, she walks toward the door.  I tell her to leave the door shut and not answer it since it is 1 AM in the morning, but she wants to see who it is, so is peaking out a side window.  This man who is at the door sees her peaking out the window and starts talking to her through the window, telling her that my dad cheated him out of something.  I tell the wife just to get back from the window and not let this guy in.  

I realize at this point that because I am dreaming that I have control over this situation, so wish it away, after which it immediately disappears, and I am now in the dining room by myself doing my yoga.  I am surprised at how fast this entire scene completely disappeared when I wished it away.

*Class With People From Work - Jumping Down Entire Flights Of Stairs (IS To Lucid)*
I am with some people at work attending a class at an off site location.  After the class is over, I am walking down this stairway with a gal I used to work with several years ago, when I decide to start taking the stairs an entire flight at a time, so I begin jumping down entire flights of stairs with no problem.

*Cat - Picking Up On The Side Of My House (IS To Lucid)*
I am outside on the side of my house when I notice my older female cat down on the ground, so I float down and pick her up and bring her up in the air with me and hug her.

*Cats - Getting Along (IS To Lucid)*
My big gray cat is clawing at my door and manages to get the door open, even though it had been completely closed.  He comes in and jumps up right next to my smaller female cat, who hisses at him at first, but then starts getting along with him.

*Cats - Playing In The Living Room (IS To Lucid)*
My big gray cat is playing with my smaller female cat in the living room, and they are getting along fine.  My smaller female cat then runs over to my older female cat and starts playing with her.  I am surprised that they are playing together without fighting for once.

----------


## iadr

*Ski Lift - Tight Rope Walking (IS To Lucid)*
I am riding on a ski lift way up in the air when I decide to have a little fun, so I get out onto the wire that my seat is attached to and start tight rope walking across the top of it. 

*Giant Paper Shredder - Trying Unsuccessfully To Levitate (IS To Lucid)*
I am looking at this huge paper shredder that is at least 10 feet wide.  I try to levitate it, but it appears to be stuck to the floor.  Unable to levitate it, I cram it full of paper to keep it busy.

*Escalator - Sliding Down The Rubber Railing (IS To Lucid)*
I am riding down this escalator when I get up on the rubber hand rail and go sliding all the way down the hand rail.  (Amazing how slick those hand rails can be in a dream).

----------


## iadr

*Tower - Looking Out From, Then Moving (IS To Lucid)*
I am about 100 feet in the air on this large steel platform that has these solid steel steps going up to it, looking out over this river that is in front of me.  After climbing up a bit higher in my imagination, I look out again, but the river is now to the left of me.  Using I mind, I levitate the entire structure I am standing on and take it around the river in a giant circle before bringing it back and sitting it back down where it been earlier.  

*Huge Body Of Water - Floating Over (IS To Lucid)*
I am looking out over this huge body of water in front of me that looks like the ocean.  As I float out over the top of the water, and enjoy the feeling of floating over the water, the water turns into a river that runs through this large city where there are these tall buildings, and where the river makes a large circle in the middle of the city.

*Ice Skating - Skating Real Fast / People Cheering Me On (IS To Lucid)*
I am ice skating around this ice skating rink in the middle of the city, going as fast as I can go.  All of these people are standing on the outside of the rink cheering me on as I go around.  I get going so fast that I have to start slowing down at the corners to keep from crashing, because the rink is too small for the speed I am traveling.  I use my imagination to enlarge the skating rink so that I can skate faster.  I jump into the air and do a big spin, but it is nothing compared to the thrill I am feeling from skating so fast.

----------


## iadr

*Kitchen - Paper All Over The Floor (IS To Lucid)*
I am floating in my kitchen when I notice a bunch of small pieces of paper laying all over the floor.  I correct the situation by creating a whirlwind with my mind to pick up all of the paper and deposit it in a trash can.

*Large Stadium - Floating Around Inside / Looking For Statue Of Zeus (IS To Lucid)*
I am floating outside this huge stadium that has these two large doors in the front of it, with this giant pillar in the middle of the doors.  The doors are large enough that a truck could drive through them.  As I go inside the stadium, it appears to be about 4 stories high.  This seems to be a stadium where events were held in ancient times, although there is a ceiling that covers the building.  

As I fly up toward the ceiling, there are these huge things hanging down the ceiling that look like sprinkler, but which I later decide must be some kind of solar equipment.  The stadium is empty at the moment and it is night time.  It is after I float back outside the stadium to view it again that I realize that this must be some large stadium in Greece where Olympic events used to be held.

I decide to see if I can find the Statue of Zeus of Olympia since I am here, but I am unable to find it anywhere.  I decide to do something to control this lucid, so levitate the entire stadium with me and go flying around the city with it before setting it back down where I found it.  (Only in my dreams could I do something like this    ::chuckle:: ).

*Hanging Gardens Of Babylon - Empty (IS To Lucid)*
I am in the middle of a desert looking at what appears to be the Hanging Gardens Of Babylon, but there is nothing inside the walls, as the place is deserted.  (As I want to see what this site looked like when it was full of beautiful flowers and other plants, I will attempt this again).

*Way Up High Next To A Roller Coaster - Standing On The Railing (IS To Lucid)*
I am way up high on this platform getting ready to go on this roller coaster.  It is night time and I am so high that I am unable to see the ground.  Although it feels scary being up so high, I realize that I am in my dream body and that nothing can hurt me, so climb up on the railing and allow myself to fall forward.  My shoes seem to have these powerful magnets in them because they are stuck to the railing.  I allow myself to fall forward and then come back up again several times, feeling perfectly safe doing this since my shoes are holding me to the railing.  I finally get on the roller coaster and begin riding it.  Instead of going down like I had expected it to do though, it takes off right up into the air going much higher at a very fast speed.

*Standing Outside In My Driveway - Allowing A Semi To Run Through Me / Favorite Dream Of The Night (DILD - Lucid)*
I am standing outside in my driveway next to the street when I decide to go out into the street and let a car run through me.  I am hesitant to go out into the street though because I unsure if I am really dreaming or not, and have no desire to kill myself.  I remember to do a reality check, so hold my nose and try breathing.  I am able to breathe, so now know for sure I am dreaming.

I walk out into the road and wait for the next car.  Nothing comes for at least 2 minutes while I am standing in the road.  Then, it happens.  This huge semi with a long rig comes barreling over the hill.  Everything in me is telling me to get out of the road, but I hold my ground and continue standing in the middle of the road.  

When the semi goes through me, my whole body is vibrating from the breeze it is creating as it goes through me.  As it is a long truck, it takes a bit to get through me.  My body is still shaking after it has gone through me.

*Top Floor Of Building - Glass Wall (IS To Lucid)*
I am way up high on the top floor of this building, which has outside walls that are all glass.  The only thing on the wall other than this glass are some strips that are holding the glass in place.  As I look out the window, the only thing I am able to see is all of these lights far below, as it is night time outside.  After I float through the ceiling, I can see that this is the highest building in the entire city.

*Way Up High In A Tower - Walking On The Railing Outside (IS To Lucid)*
I am way up high in this small tower.  I go outside and am walking around this narrow walkway that has this railing around it, and goes around the tower.  I see what looks like a stadium in the distance.  The word Amsterdam comes to my mind while I am up here.  I then see a large structure that looks like a dam that is holding all of this water back.  

Although I am feeling a bit dizzy from being up so high, I decide to take control of this lucid, so stand up on the railing and go walking around the railing.  I then float up onto the roof, which comes to a peak, so is a little hard to stay on.  After a while I stand up and do a swan dive off the roof after which I am floating at the same height as the tower viewing the scenery below.

----------


## iadr

*On Top Of A Square Shaped Building - Snow All Over The Furniture (IS To Lucid)*
I am up high on top of this square building on something like a patio with these lawn chairs and other outdoor furniture on it.  It is early in the morning, and there is snow on everything.  I decide to take control of the dream, so change the time of day to be the middle of the day, and place a nice sun overhead to change this to be a beautiful summer day.  When I see this large trash container sitting up here, I levitate it down into an alley below where it can be picked up.

*Top Of Building - Glass Restaurant (Is To Lucid)*
I am on the top floor of this tall building with the wife in this fancy restaurant with glass walls and a glass ceiling.  We are sitting at a table right next to the glass, so have a great view of the city below.  I decide to have a little fun, so levitate the entire glass ceiling and walls right off of the floor and raise it up in the air.  I realize after doing this that this was a mistake as the glass is needed to keep people from falling, so gently set the glass back down on top of the restaurant.  I manifest some sexy waitresses to wait on the wife and I.  When I notice that this one waitress is having some kind of problem with a broom, I help her out by levitating the broom, and putting it away in a closet for her.  

*Up High In A Bridge Area - Seeing Fireworks (IS To Lucid)*
I am up high in what seems to be a bridge area.  As I look out this small window, I see fireworks that seem to be about the same height in the air that I am.;  As I explore this place further, I find that I am someplace like the top of the Magic Kingdom in Disney World, right next to where they shoot the fireworks up at.  I decide to have a little fun, so levitate the entire castle that I am in about 100 feet in to the air.  (Now that's what I call a Magic Kingdom....  ::chuckle:: )

----------


## iadr

*Music - Trying To Turn Down (False Awakening To Lucid)*
I am trying to turn down some music I am listening to, so am turning the knob on my speaker down.  Even though I turn it all the way down, the music is still just as loud as it was before.  So I try again, making sure I turn the knob all the way off this time, but the music just keeps playing.  I suddenly realize that this entire event has been taking place in my imagination and that I have just been dreaming that I am turning the speaker down, so reach back for real and turn it down.

*Restaurant - Levitating Our Booth, Then Levitating The Wife (IS To Lucid)*
I am sitting in a booth in a restaurant with the wife with something like yogurt in front of me when I decide to have a little fun.  So I levitate the entire booth and seats that we are sitting in to the ceiling.  The scene changes and we are standing in someplace like a truck stop that has these lockers in a hallway.  As the wife is standing right in front of this guys locker who is wanting to get into his locker, I levitate the wife about 5 feet further down the hallway so the guy can access his locker.  When I float outside to see where we are at, we appear to be floating in a cloud.

*Loading Car - Changing Stoplight To Green (IS To Lucid)*
I am outside in this parking lot putting something in my car when I see these cars at this stop light who have been sitting there for a while.  I decide to hurry up and get the car loaded so that I can get through the next light without having to wait for another one, so imagine my car being packed, so that I can get out of there.  When I pull into the street, the cars are still sitting at the light, so I change the light to green so that everyone can get going.

*High Ladder - Climbing Up The Side Of My House (IS To Lucid)*
I am climbing up this high ladder on the side of my house, only I am about 100 feet up in the air, as my house is much higher than usual.  I am so high on the ladder that I begin to feel unsafe, so remind myself that I am in my dream body, so that nothing can hurt me.  I climb on up the ladder and get on the roof and am walking all over the steep roof enjoying myself.  When I get to the top of the roof, I start feeling uneasy again because of how steep it is.  So I sit down on the peak of the roof to regain my composure.  Once again, I remind myself that I am in my dream body so that nothing can hurt me, after which I imagine having magnets on my feet, and am able to walk straight down the roof with no trouble.

----------


## iadr

*Looking At A Clock / Throwing Snowballs / Being Raised Out Of A Grain Silo (DILD-Lucid)*
I am looking at a clock that says it is 3pm.  I have just enough awareness to know that this time is wrong so that I am dreaming.  Earlier I had been someplace like a car lot where someone had been throwing snowballs, where I had gotten into the dream to look for some snowballs to throw back at them.  I am then someplace like a grain silo sitting on something that is being pulled to the top of the silo.

*Work - Printer Stopping Working (DILD-Lucid)*
I am at work printing some things out on the printer when the printer suddenly runs out of ink.  There are all of these codes showing up on the printer screen that I have no idea what they mean like E7, D4, C11, etc, in addition to a message that says the ink cartridge needs to be replaced.  I ask this guy I used to work with if he knows how to change an ink cartridge, and he tells me he did it one time, but that it was real difficult.  About this time I realize I am dreaming, so just replace this printer with a new printer that is now printing out off of my documents with no problem.

*House Shoes - Difficulty Getting On (IS To Lucid)*
I am trying to put my house shoes on to walk into the bathroom to take a leak, but am having a difficult time getting them on.  When I realize this is an image stream, I just imagine my house shoes already being on, so that I can get up and use the bathroom.

*Walking Inside - Floor All Dirty / Imagining It Being Clean (IS To Lucid)*
I have just walked into the back door of some place like my parents old house when I notice that someone has tracked all over the place.  I decide to clean this mess up using my imagination, so clean both it and the shoes I am wearing up.

*Work - Friend Trying To Figure Out A Graph (IS To Lucid)*
I see a friend of mine at work who is having a difficult time figuring out this graph because of all of these calculations on it, so prepare a nice chart in my imagination that explains everything and makes it easy to understand, after which he is able to understand everything on the chart.

*Walking Down A Sidewalk - Crossing The Street / Riding The Back Of A Truck (IS To Lucid)*
I am walking down this sidewalk needing to get to the other side of the street.  After a couple of cars pass by I am about to cross the street.  When an SUV comes driving by, I am able to hear the slush around its wheels every time they turn as there is slush all over the street.  

I decide to have a little fun, so grab a hold of the back of this pickup truck that comes by and go sliding down the street behind it while I allow it to pull me down the street.  When I get to the parking lot where my car is parked, I let go of the truck and slide all the way down to where my car is parked.  I have my car start up automatically and have the windows clean themselves off so that my car is ready to go when I get into it.  I then take off flying through the air in my magic car.

*Building With Swimming Pool On Roof - Early Morning (IS To Lucid)*
It is early in the morning, and is still dark outside when I find myself on top of this building that has a swimming pool on its roof.  I decide to change things around a bit, so imagine it being the middle of the day with the sun shining.  I then imagine a bunch of women walking around in their bikinis and laying out on lawn chairs.  This guy appears on the side that has a bunch of oranges that he is cutting up for people.  He also has a blender that he is mixing strawberries, pineapples, and juices to make smoothies for people.  I try one of his smoothies and it taste cold, as it seems more like a snow cone because of all of the ice in it.

*High On A Platform - Diving Off Into A Pool Below (IS To Lucid)*
I am high in the air on this platform that I jump off of and do several somersaults in the air, and then start down toward this pool far below.  After doing the somersaults, I begin to wonder if I may have jumped out too far from the platform which would cause me to miss the pool, or if I may have jumped off the wrong side of the platform, as I had failed to look to see which side the pool was on.   ???

I realize that it was necessary to to jump out a ways from the platform to keep from hitting the platform on my way back down.  I decide to make sure I will land in the pool below by enlarging the pool using my imagination, and have it go competely around the platform.  The pool is now plenty large that I am confident I will land in it.  I land in the pool flat on my back, but feel nothing.

----------


## iadr

*Motorcycle - Watching A Guy Riding In An Arena, Then Riding Myself (IS To Lucid)*
I am watching this guy riding a motorcycle around this track when I am suddenly on the motorcycle myself riding around the track.  I am going over all of these jumps and flying through the air as I ride.

*Gym - Walking On A Stair Master / Levitating The Stair Master (IS To Lucid)*
I am walking on this Stair Master at the gym when I realize that this is an image stream, so I levitate the stair master up to the ceiling while I continue working out on it.

*Water Skiing - Falling Down And Tumbling, Then Turning Flips All Across The Water (IS To Lucid)*
I am water skiing when I fall and begin tumbling through the water, as the boat is continuing to pull me at full speed.  I finally get control of the lucid and and begin doing hand flips all across the water as the boat continues to pull me.

*Following A Sign To An Attraction - Riding A Boat Under A Water Fall And Through A Cave (IS To Lucid - Favorite Dream Of The Night)*
I am imagining myself way up on a high platform with this single railing in front of me when I notice a sign to the side of me that says Adventure Tours, and then gives the directions on how to get to this place.  The sign says to go down this one street and take the first right, then take the first left.  I follow the directions on the sign and see this large restaurant in front of me.

At first I am disappointed as I was expecting an Adventure Tour, but then notice this river behind the restaurant with a large tour boat in it.  I board the tour boat and am greeted by this guy who is our guide.  The guide is pointing things out to us as we float down the river.  There are some really neat looking formations along the river that he is pointing out to us, which I wish I could remember what they were.  

We come to this ledge under a waterfall that our boat goes under which allows us to see the waterfall up close as it comes down right in front of us.  We then enter this cave where there are all kinds of different formations.  The first place we enter is somewhat dark, but the next room we enter is lit up with a bright light that looks like the sunlight coming through a crack.  This room also has several different colored lights lighting it up that highlight the various formations in this part of the cave.  We now come back out of the cave and are underneath the waterfall again, after which we head back.

----------


## iadr

*Way Up In An Escalator - Flying Down To A Lake Below (IS To Lucid)*
I am visualizing myself riding an escalator way up into the sky when I am suddenly there in a dream.  When I walk out onto this platform and look out I see a beautiful lake far below.  The scene shifts, and I am now about 3 times higher than I was, which makes the lake look very small and very far away.  I dive off of the platform and fly down to the lake.  When I get to the lake, the scene changes again, and I am skiing around the lake on what seems like motorized water skis because there is no boat pulling me.  

*Rope - Pulling Me Up Onto A Bridge That Has A Clock On The Side Of It (IS To Lucid)*
I am climbing up this ladder in my imagination when I find myself being pulled up on this high bridge by a rope.  On the side of the bridge there is a clock on which the time is something like 12:15.  when I get on the bridge the scene changes and I am now in an office building where I see a picture of this guy, who looks like an Indian with long hair, hanging on the wall of this cubicle.  Wanting to be respectful of this gentleman's cube, I leave everything where it is except for his trash can, which I levitate over to to a larger trash can and then return it to his cubicle.

----------


## iadr

*Hallway Of A Hotel - Creating A Whirlwind To Clean The Rooms (IS To Lucid)*
I am imagining myself skiing across a lake when I am suddenly in the hallway of this hotel.  I notice some guy who seems to be a housekeeper carrying a vacuum cleaning into one of the rooms ahead of me.  I decide to give him a hand, so create a whirlwind to go through all of the rooms and vacuum them, and then suck up all of the trash from the trash cans and deposit it in a large can at the end of the hallway.  (The one thing I forgot to do was to change the sheets on the beds.)

*Going Over A Waterfall - Stopping The Waterfall / Skiing Through A Hotel Hallway (IS To Lucid)*
I am imagining myself skiing down this long hill going really fast, and really just noticing the speed at which I am traveling when I suddenly find myself somewhere else going over this waterfall.  As I go over the waterfall, I float out into the air and am watching the waterfall.  As I concentrate on stopping the waterfall, it stops.   ;-D  I then allow the water to start falling again.  Back and forth I go, stopping the waterfall, and then allowing it to fall.  It becomes much easier to stop the waterfall then to get it going again. 

While the waterfall is stopped, the scene changes, and I am now in this hallway somewhere looking at this large picture of a waterfall.  As I explore the building, I notice this hallway with a full length glass window at the end of it, and elevators on both sides of it.  As I am having difficulty figuring out what else to do, I decide to try bouncing down the hallway, but when I come down I notice that I have these skis attached to my feet.  So instead of bouncing, I go skiing down the hallway and right out the window where I once again find myself skiing down this long snowy hill.  (Interesting how this dream took me right back to where I started at.)

*Mall - Falling Off A Ledge / Floating Up To The Ceiling / Making The Sun Shine (IS To Lucid)*
I am imagining myself skiing down this hill really fast when I am suddenly in a large mall falling off of this high ledge.  I stop about 10 feet from the floor after which I find myself in this net that is holding me up in the air.  As the mall is somewhat vacant, I use my imagination to fill it full of people.  There are now people walking around everywhere shopping.  I float up to the ceiling and watch everyone from the ceiling.  When I float through the ceiling of the mall, I notice this large dome on top of the mall.  As it is cold outside, I decide to warm things up a bit.  As I can sense that it would be wrong to change the season here, I just bring the sun out to warm things up a bit, but leave the current season in place.

*Monorail - Riding Through An Amusement Park / Musical Groups Raising The Roof (IS To Lucid)*
I am riding something like a monorail through what looks like an amusement park.  The monorail stops and I am riding on this carousel.  when I get off the carousel and start walking around, I notice these musical groups in these large booths to the left of me, with the first one being a band with guitars and drums, the next one being a woodwind section with clarinets, violins, and other woodwind instruments, and the next one being a brass section with trumpets, trombone, tubas, and other brass instruments.  

At the end of this hallway, as I now seem to be inside an auditorium, there is a musical conductor who seems to be in charge of all of these musical groups.  As they get ready to play there is a lot of squeaking and off key sounds, as everyone seems to be tuning their instruments.  Then on the conductors command, all these groups start playing in unison, playing these slow, very harmonious notes that are very soothing to listen to.  As they continue playing the roof of the building we are in starts floating up in the air.

----------


## iadr

*Office Building - Floating Up To The Top Floor (IS To Lucid)*
I am way up in this office building where I see this glass window in front of me that covers the entire wall.  As I sense that I am only about 3/4 of the way up in this building, I allow myself to float up to the top floor.

*Work - Different People / Bouncing Down The Hallway - Friend Telling Me About A Lucid He Had (IS To Lucid)*
I am at work, only am working with different people than I do IRL.  This one guy has this big ass grin on his face that makes him look like a cartoon character (obviously these were dcs).  For lack of something better to do, I begin bouncing around the office, after which they ask me to do my bouncing in the hallway.  While bouncing down the hallway, I see this friend from work who I talk to about dreams a lot, and he starts telling me about his lucid dream he had the other night.  I decide to try spinning to change my dream scene and it works, because the next thing I now I am stirring up some home made yogurt that I just made.

*Straightening A Cord - Floating Through My House (IS To Lucid)*
I notice this cord coming into my bedroom from the living room that has a lot of slack in it, so I pull it to tighten it up.  I then go floating around all over my house.

*Dog - Running Away From Some People / Running Onto A Golf Course (IS To Lucid)*
I am watching this dog that some people are chasing that disappears into another dimension where they are unable to follow him.  Next thing I know this dog is running around all over this golf course causing a distraction.  ;-D  I notice that these golfers are on the 20th hole.  O_O  (Must be a really long golf course.)  I decide to have a little fun, so have the dog pick up one of the guys golf balls and run away with it.  they are now chasing the dog all over the golf course trying to get their ball back.   ::chuckle:: 

*Shape Shifting - Being An Older Lady (IS To Lucid)*
I am an older lady in this lucid standing with my elderly husband in our kitchen doing dishes while we are looking out our kitchen window.  I decide to speed things up a little, so create some imaginary hands with these white rubber gloves on them to do the dishes for us, and then stack them in the dish rack.

----------


## iadr

*Food - Eating (DILD-Lucid)*
I have some kind of food in front of me in the shape of a roll that I somehow know will make me smarter if I eat it.  I am also lucid at this point so eat the roll, after which I wake up.

*High On A Mounting Peak - Going Higher / Meeting Cupid - Getting An Arrow From Cupid (IS To Lucid)*
I am on the peak of a mountain looking down on a guy and two gals who are about 30 feet below me on a level part of the mountain.  They are looking up at me seeming to wonder how I got up on this peak.  As I imagine myself going higher, I am now much higher than before, with the people I was looking at being much further below me.  As I concentrate once again on going higher, I find myself in the middle of these clouds where I am unable to see anything below me because of the clouds.  

As I concentrate on the clouds, I notice these large arrows that point in different directions.  As I follow the arrows I come to this giant room in the middle of this cloud where this magnificent being is sitting on this huge throne.  The being tells me "I hear you would like to borrow my arrow".  I tell him that I would, after which he tells me "You do realize there responsibilities with using this arrow, don't you?", after which I assure him that I do.

He hands me this magical transparent spirit arrow and tells me to use it wisely.  I thank him for the arrow and then bow down as a gesture of my thanks and acceptance of his terms before leaving.  I now need to find someone who needs this arrow.  I begin spinning like a top to change the dream scene, and find myself in someplace like a school cafeteria, where I see this cute girl sitting to left of me all by herself, who appears to be lonely.  On the other side of the cafeteria I notice this boy who appears to be Chinese, who also looks lonely and shy.  I sense that this boy is really intelligent and has a big heart.

The two just seem to be meant for each other.  I notice that my arrow has a section in the middle of it that comes apart, so take the arrow apart, and send one end of it toward the cute gal, and the other end toward the Chinese boy using my imagination.  When the two parts of the arrow reach their destination, they become one arrow again that reaches all the way across the cafeteria from the cute gal to the guy.  The arrow has been shot, so it is now time to let nature take its course.  Later, I see the two are together and are very happy with each other, while the arrow is still there in the middle of them holding them together.  

*Magic Forest - Up In A Tree House / Changing Things Around (IS To Lucid)*
I am in a forest up in what appears to be a tree house.  As I look down I see all of these native women.  I begin using my imagination to change the tree house into a nice house, and it becomes a modern wood house with all of this pretty varnished wood on the inside of it.  I notice as I look down that as I changed this tree house into a nice house, that the surrounding area has also changed, as there are now paved roads with businesses on them below, and the once native women are now business women and waitresses in the various businesses.  I see something like a sun lighting this place up, only it is more like the moon.  We seem to be very high in the air, and are close to whatever this source of light is that is lighting the place up.

*Lady - Demonstrating A Vacuum Cleaner (DILD - Lucid)*
I am watching this lady demonstrate a vacuum cleaner fully aware that I am dreaming.  It is a portable vacuum cleaner that she puts some sort of attachment on the back of that gives it a lot more power.  She is vacuuming dust off of a concrete floor.  I am thinking about asking her what kind of vacuum cleaner this is, when I realize that since this is a dream I have no need for a vacuum cleaner, so clean the entire place up using my imagination.

*Chef - Preparing Dinner For Everyone (DILD-Lucid)*
I am someplace like work where this chef is preparing a meal for everyone that is going to cost us each $13.95.  I realize this is a dream but am thinking that my work should be buying this for us instead of making us pay for it.

*Waterfall - Changing Directions (IS To Lucid)*
I am skiing across this water really fast when I become airborne.  As I am flying through the air I notice this brick wall in the distance to my right, after which I find myself going over this waterfall.  As I go over the waterfall I remain suspended in the air floating at the same height as the top of the waterfall.  

I decide to stop the water from falling so concentrate on this, but instead of stopping, the waterfall is now flowing up up instead of down now.  ???  This only occurs for a short time after which the waterfall starts flowing down again.  I practice reversing the flow of the waterfall several times before deciding to change the dream scene by spinning, after which I find outside on the side of my house.

*On The Side Of My House - Laying Down In The Middle Of The Street (IS To Lucid)*
I end up outside on the side of my house after spinning out of the last dream.  As nothing exciting appears to be happening here, I decide to go out into the road and let a car run through me.  When I get out in the road there are no cars coming.  After a while I decide to sit down in the middle of the road and wait for a car.  Then I get an even better idea.  I lay down in the middle of the road and wait for a car to run over me.  A police car finally come along and runs over my stomach but misses my head.  I fell absolutely nothing.  A bit bored with this I decide to try changing the scene again, so begin spinning like a top.  I am now in my front yard looking across the street at this huge castle.

*Haunted House - Exploring (IS To Lucid)*
I am standing in my front yard when I see this huge house across the street that looks like a castle because of how large it is.  When I walk over to the house, it looks like something the Adams family might live in as it is very old and dusty.  I walk up to this giant door, and when I walk in a wooden stairway suddenly appears before me.  I walk up the stairs, and am suddenly in a black void as it is completely dark, and there is nothing around me.  I have no idea where to go from here, so begin spinning again to see if I can change the dream scene.  Next thing I know I am in my bedroom looking at my computer.

*Computer - Messed Up (IS To Lucid)*
I am in my bedroom where my computer is not working, so I fix it by using my imagination to get it working again.

----------


## iadr

*Floating - Above My Body (WILD)*
I am doing some visualizations when the scene changes and I am suddenly climbing this high tower.  The scene then changes again, and I find myself floating about 5 feet above my body.  Although I am aware that I am floating above my body, I am also aware of being inside my body at the same time.

*Outdoor Theater - Thugs Trying To Break Into My Van (WILD)*
I am by myself in my van at an outdoor theater late at night when these thugs drive up and park next to me.  As I have a feeling they are going to try to break into my van, I am pushing all of the buttons to close my windows and lock my doors.  Sure enough, the bastards come toward my van and try to get in.  Even though my windows doors are locked it is still a scary situation until I realize that I have control of this situation and can blow these bastards away.  So I expand my white light out around my van, and obliterate the bastards.

*Apartment Building - Looking Down At The Street / Morphing Some Pennies Into 100 Dollar Bills (WILD)*
I am up in this apartment building looking down at the street when I remember a couple of lucid tasks I wanted to complete.  I first try to read something, but since there is nothing around for me to read, I decide to try morphing an object into another object.  When I see this penny in front of me, I change it into a hundred dollar bill.  I then find several other pennies and also change them in 100 dollar bills.  

After morphing the pennies, I once again try to find something to read.  Although I find several signs around the building I am in, they all seem to be written in a foreign language, because I am unable to make out what any of them say.

*Laying Underneath My Van Working On It - Levitating My Van To Work On It In The Air (WILD)*
I am laying on this concrete floor underneath my van working on something like my tailpipe when I realize that this would be a lot easier to do if my van was in the air.  So I levitate my van into the air and am now standing underneath it working on it.  As I working on my van, I can feel the pressure of my van wanting to come back down so am having to continue concentrating on keep it levitated in the air.  I feel confident in my abilities to keep it levitated, so continue standing underneath it working on it.  When I am finished working on it, I walk out from under it and then let it back down on the floor.

*Work - Reading A Coffee Sign (WILD)*
I am once again aware that I am dreaming when I find myself in this break room at work.  As I am still trying to accomplish the lucid task of reading something I look around for something to read.  I see this machine that says "25 cents - Coffee" on it.  Interesting since there is no machine like that in the break room at work.

*Hotel Room - Having Had An Incredible Lucid Dream That I Am Trying To Record (WILD - False Awakening)*
I am staying in this hotel room somewhere out of town and have my cat with me.  It is 130 am in the morning and I have just woken up from an incredible lucid dream that I want to record.  I am trying desperately to record my dream, but my digital voice recorder is not coming on.  Finally out of desperation, I get out of bed and turn on this night light so I can get my dream recorded.  While recording my dream I notice that the record light never comes on, although it is recording anyway.  I reason that the record light must just be burnt out.  

My cat sees something like a bug across the room and goes chasing after it.  I am aware that I had taking some alpha-gpc a 1030pm, and then some galantamine at 1130pm, so am planning to have several more lucid dreams.  Some people in the room next to me have just gotten home and are having a loud party next door, and everyone is talking really loud.  They have a small kid in the room with them that must be about 2 years old that keeps blabbering away.  I am wondering if these people are even going to go to bed, but am too busy recording my dream to let them bother me.  

I finally wake up for real to find out that everything except the incredible lucid was all a huge false awakening, but the only thing I am able to remember about the lucid dream is that I was floating around my apartment at the end of it.  

(These false awakenings involving my digital recorder are becoming a real problem, as this one caused me to forget about 95 percent of what I think was a really good lucid).

*Older Cat - Walking Over Me In Bed (DILD-Lucid)*
I am laying in bed when my older female cat comes walking right over the top of me.  I am thinking I must have accidentally left the door open because I have to keep my door shut at night to keep her from coming in and picking a fight with my other cat, so am trying to grab her to take her back outside my room.  But I am unable to move my arms (sleep paralysis again).  So I use my imagination to imagine my two female cats getting along, and am hoping that it works since I am feeling really helping laying here unable to move.

----------


## iadr

*Make Believe City - Visiting (WILD)*
While visualizing myself climbing up a high ladder, I enter into somewhat of a light trance state where I am looking out at what seems like an old city about 30 feet below me.  As I move into the scene I am standing on a street corner looking at these buildings that are only about 2 stores high and which remind me of replicas of buildings I have seen in Disney World.  

I begin spinning to change the dream scene and find myself inside one of these buildings.  It is a little difficult to describe the floor and walls on the inside of this building except that they seem to be edible.  I take a chunk out of one of the walls and eat it.  It tastes like chocolate.  When I go through the back wall, there is nothing on the other side of the wall except empty space, so I come back through the wall.  I begin spinning to change the dream scene again and end up in someplace that looks like someone's living room, as there are a couple of chairs and a couch in front of the large screen TV.  When I float outside I notice that I had been in a small concrete building.  (I forget what happens after this, and am unable to understand anything else I said on my digital recorder.)

----------


## iadr

*Hut - Hole That Bees Are Coming In Through / Fixing It With My Imagination (DILD-Lucid)*
I am in a hut that is supposed to protect me from these bees when I notice a gap in the top of my hut that these bees are coming in through.  The problem I am having causes me to realize I am dreaming, so I plug up the gap using my imagination and snuff the bees out.

*Standing On A Tower Viewing A Beautiful River Below - Ice Skating Down The River (WILD)*
While imagining myself standing up high on this tower and looking down, I see this valley below me with this beautiful river running through it.  I float down to the river and begin walking on it, which I am able to do because of the ice that is on it.  I begin ice skating down the river as fast as I can until something tells me I should turn around. (Maybe the ice was getting too thin here.).  So I turn around and start skating back the other way as fast as I can.  After skating in this direction for a while, I notice that it is starting to get much colder outside, so I manifest some warm clothes for myself with a hooded coat and some gloves.

*Driving And Trying Go Get Home - Stuck In A Huge Apartment Building / Using My Mind To Get Us Out Of The Apartment Building (DILD-Lucid)*
I am driving down this road trying to get home when I end up taking some back roads.  One of the roads I go down is very narrow which causes a car coming toward me on the other side to have to get over in the grass to let me by.  As I look, I notice that he is still on the road, but the grass has just grown over his side of the road.  

I see a freeway up ahead that I feel will take me home, so head toward it, but there is this large apartment building that goes around in a square with this large outdoor terrace in the middle of it that I have to go through to get to the freeway.  I remember having been in this apartment building before and having been unable to get out of it.  I am going up and down on elevators and going through hallways trying to find my way out of this apartment building.

I go into several apartments that appear to have some older people living there, but no one is home, even though it is the middle of the day.  I notice that two of my nieces are with me, although they are much younger than they are IRL.  One of the apartments we walk into has this really fat man in it, who appears to the be the manager of these apartments, and who is talking to someone.  We hurry and leave his apartment before he sees us.

Because of the difficulty I am having, I finally realize that I am dreaming, so imagine us being out of this place, after which we are standing outside on the other side of the apartment building looking at this theater called something like Terrace 7 that has a nice grassy terrace with a pool and fountain by it.  My niece asks me why they call it the Terrace 7 when there are only 6 theaters here.  I am thinking that there must be another one on the other side.  

When I see my niece close her eyes and being using her imagination to imagine that we are home, I praise her for her efforts.  As we are still a ways from home we get into this cab that conveniently appears and begin riding home in the cab.  It seems to be taking the cab driver a long time to get us home as he appears to be going the long way around.

*Gym Being Really Crowded - Electronics Convention (DILD-Lucid)*
I am at this gym that is next to this shopping center.  It is really crowded in both the gym and the shopping center.  Someone tells me that they are having an electronics convention in town which is why it is so crowded.  The crowd somehow causes me to realize that I am dreaming, so take control of the dream and wish about 95 percent of the people away.  There are now only a few people in the gym so I am able to exercise without running into a bunch of people.

----------


## iadr

*Wife - Building Shelves In the Middle Of The Night (DILD-Lucid)*
I am relaxing in bed meditating when I begin hearing these sounds coming from the wife's bedroom which sound like she is talking to someone and building something as she is hammering away.  I have a feeling that this is something that I should investigate, so get up out of bed and start walking upstairs.  When I get up I am in a trance state though and feel about 20 feet tall, which alerts me to the fact that I am dreaming.  As I walk up to the wife's bedroom I find her talking to the cats while she is putting these shelves up on the wall.  She is telling the cats that this one shelf is for them, but that the other shelf is for her things.  The wall has white stripes along it which she is using to line up the shelves with.

(This lucid, which was the best one of the night, was very encouraging, because it occurred only 15 minutes after I had gone to bed, and was the result of having gotten into a deep enough trance where I heard voices, which I thought was my wife talking, but were actually probably voices from the other side (transitions).  So I am thinking that with some more practice of entering the trance state I may be able to produce these kind of lucids more often.)  

*Forest - Skiing Down (WILD)*
While imagining myself riding a roller coaster I suddenly notice that I am going through the snow covered forest on this roller coaster.  Not exactly what I expected to see, but it will do, as I jump off the roller coaster and enter the forest that has appeared before me.  I am now skiing down this long hill in this forest dodging trees all the way down.  

*Skiing Off A Ledge - Ending Up Outside A Ski Lodge (WILD)*
I am skiing down this long snow hill again going really fast when I feel like I ski right off the face of the earth.  The scene changes and I am standing outside some place like a ski lodge.  From here I lapse into another dream.

----------


## iadr

*Outside In A Forest - Visiting The Mortal Mist Dreamscape (WILD)*
I am outside in a forest where there are a lot of leaves around me and some snow on the ground.  While looking around, I decide that this might be a good time to visit the Mortal Mist dreamscape. so I begin spinning and soon find myself standing in front of this large old tree.  The tree begins taking a different shape though and turns into this huge complex with a gymnasium sticking out on the left side with a basketball court in it, and a dining room with tables and chairs sticking out on the right side.  There are several huge beams coming down at an angle at the front of the complex, and the inside is filled with rooms pertaining to dreams.  At the core of this complex is a huge computer system that engulfs the entire building, and even goes through the walls, capturing dream scenes and communicating with dreamers all over the world.  As I float back outside I see this stream running by the building and notice this waterfall off in the distance.

*Casino - Having Won A Lot Of Cash / Giving Clairity a Hug (DILD - Lucid)*
I am at a casino with the wife where I seem to have won a lot of cash that I am carrying a receipt for in my hand.  The wife becomes concerned that I carrying so much money, and thinks we should do something to protect ourselves.  I think about leaving the receipt somewhere and then coming back for it later, but decide that someone could pick it up and cash it, so just put in my wallet and stash my wallet into a secret pocket that I manifest to hide it in.

I am about to leave the casino when I notice Clairity standing over to the side.  She appears to be a cocktail waitress, although she is dressed in a bright red outfit instead of a black outfit like the other waitresses are wearing.  I walk over and introduce myself, and then give Clairity a warm hug.   ::hug::   When I look back at the wife, she appears to be jealous, so I walk over and explain to her who Clairity is, and why I gave her a hug, in addition to telling her how Clairity values strong relationships.  As the wife now seems to be alright now, I go ahead and leave while I am still ahead.

*Riding Up An Elevator - Realizing I Am Dreaming (WILD)*
I am riding up this elevator when I realize that I am dreaming.  Although I am aware that I am dreaming I have no control of what is happening to me as I am turning backward somersaults out of control the entire time I am in the elevator.

*Looking Down On A Parking Lot - Jumping Off And Turning Somersaults On Way Down (WILD)*
I am very high in the air riding this escalator when I look down and see this parking lot below with this large oval shaped sign on a pole.  Next to the parking lot is a stream that runs next to this amusement park I am at.  When I look down behind me on the escalator I see these looks of terror on several peoples faces because of the height we are at and the angle we are now rising at.  This one little boy in particular looks really scared.  I decide to help them out, so create these small carts for them that they are able to ride in more safely. 

When I get to the top of the roller coaster, I look back down again, and see a large river on the other side of the amusement park.  I decide to dive into this river so dive off and am turning forward somersaults the entire way down to the river.  When I get close to the river my fall stops, and I am now floating about the top of the river.

*Levitating A Guy Who Is Bothering My Brother - Running Into His Gay Lover Later (DILD - Lucid)*
I become lucid while I am floating along this road that I used to play on when I was a kid.  When I hear my brothers talking about this jerk who is harassing them, I tel them that I will take care of him by using my imagination.  My brothers are thrilled that I have decided to help them and watch as I levitate this jerk, and then send him off floating into outer space.  They begin laughing and making fun of him.

Later, I am in this building somewhere when I hear this big guy telling someone that some guys had been harassing and making fun of his fiancee.  As I am aware that he is talking about the guy that I levitated into outer space that my brothers had been laughing at, and realize that he is unaware that I had been involved in this, I just keep quiet.  Someone seems to tell him that I had something to do with this though, so he comes over and tells me that he wants to have a couple of words with me.  At the time he walks over I have a cramp in my foot that I am trying to get out, so tell him that I am busy trying to get this cramp out of my foot at moment.  When he persists on wanting to talk to me I tell him to get lost because I am trying to get this cramp out of my foot.  (I wake up still trying to get the cramp out of my foot).

*Holding A Box Of Something Like Candy - Some Guy Trying To Take Some / Shocking Him (WILD)*
I am holding something like a box of candy when some nosy bastard comes along and decides to help himself to my candy without asking me first.  I decide to teach him a lesson, so imagine an electrical current surrounding the candy, and then shock the shit out of him when he reaches his hand in for my candy.    ::chuckle::

----------


## iadr

*High In The Air Looking Through A Double Window - Floating Through A Casino (WILD)*
I am high in the air where this large double pane window appears before me that I am looking through.  As I go through the window to explore, I am inside what appears to be a casino floating around, as there are these gaming tables sitting around.

----------


## iadr

*Apartment - Sharing With 3 Friends From Work (WILD)*
I am sharing this apartment with 3 friends from work, that is close to this police department where we all work (obviously I must be shape shifting here), which apartment we use during the day when we get a break from work, and occasionally spend the night at.  The apartment is just a little ways from where I live at.  I am with my 3 friends getting ready to leave our apartment.  One of the guys needs a ride home when someone shows up who happens to be going his way so offers him a ride.  On the way out the door I am carrying 3 large jackets that I am having a difficult time carrying because they are so bulky.  (I was lucid during most of this dream, but was only an observer watching things as they happened).

*Being Picked Up To Have An Operation - Large Boat (WILD)*
I am living in this apartment when these two doctors show up with a friend of mine from work to take me to this large boat to have an operation on what seems like my ankle.  They put me on this stretcher and carry me out to this van and then transport me to this large boat.  The reason they decided to perform the operation on the boat is that this ship has a large swimming pool where I will able to do physical therapy after the operation.  I am aware that I am dreaming the entire time that this happens, but am just observing mainly, although I do create several things like a large swimming pool that I want the boat to have on it.  

One of the machines I will be using is this large wheel that looks like a king size hamster wheel, and that is down in the water.  It seems like I have rented this boat for 2 weeks for myself and my friends to do my physical therapy in.  Someone has hired this lady from work to work with me an hour a day doing physical therapy.  

The boat has this place in the very front of it that has a roof, but is open where my friends and I meet to enjoy the nice breeze.  When one of my friends who I rarely see anymore is unpacking his things in this bedroom, I begin to become concerned if he might get fresh with the gal on the boat who we hired to help me with the physical therapy.  

(Very unusual lucid that had its own theme, but in which I was able to change a few dream scenes around to have the things I wanted to have in them).

*Vacation - Going On With Family And Friends From Work (DILD-Lucid)*
I am out of town attending this school while staying at this hotel when my parents arrive with several people from a job I used to work at to take me on a vacation with them.  As it is such a short notice I have to pack real fast and then leave with them.  Although this was supposed to be my last night staying at the hotel, I forget and leave most of my stuff at the hotel since I was in such a hurry to leave.

We drive someplace out of of town that only seems to be an hours drive and spend the night at this place where we are all sleeping in the same room, although some of us are sleeping outside in our sleeping bags.  Early the next morning, I realize that I had forgotten to check out of the hotel and had left most of my clothes there also.  I tell this guy in charge that I may need to go back to the hotel to get my clothes and keep from having pay for more days at this hotel since I had not checked out.  While taking to my mom, she tells me that she also forgot to bring several things with her, so also need to go back to the last place we were at.  Several other people then realize that they also forgot to bring some things with them.

About the time I am getting ready to go back for my things I realize that this is a dream so that I can just imagine everything already being take care of.   I wake up shortly after this.

----------


## iadr

*Department Store With Cracked Stairway - Being Offered A Pair Of Shoes (DILD-Lucid)*
I stop by this mall on my way home for some reason and find myself in a Montgomery Wards store.  I am trying to get out of this store to get back out to the parking lot when I notice this wooden stairway.  Thinking that this will take me to the level that my car is parked on, I begin climbing the stairs.  

About halfway up the stairway I notice that some of the stairs are cracked in the middle of them.  I am wondering how anyone could walk up these stairs without them breaking.  There is a guy up ahead of me who has already climbed on these stairs without them breaking on him, but he is now having trouble with some more stairs.  When I step on the first cracked stair, it breaks on me.  When I stop on the next cracked stair, it also breaks on me.  When I grab for the railing to pull myself up, it comes right out of the wall.  

I lower myself back down the stairway and am thinking about leaving when I decide I should let someone know about this stairway.  So I look around, but am unable to find any employees.  After a while I see these two young men standing by a register, so walk over and inform them about the stairway.  

One of the young men asks me if I would like something from their store for trauma I suffered.  I tell him that I could use a pair of tennis shoes if they have any.  He shows me a couple of rows of shoes, but they are all used and too small for me.  Several of them even have paint on them.  Since these shoes are all really cheap looking, and none of them fit me, I ask him to show me where their other shoes are at.  He takes me to the other side of the store to where some much nicer shoes, which first all appear to be boots are located.  I am thinking about getting a nice pair of boots, so grab a pair.  As I look closer at them though, they turn into a fancy pair of wing tip shoes.  When I get ready to try them on, they turn into a nice pair of tennis shoes.  I try the shoes on, but they are a bit too small.  When I take them off and check on the size, it first says they are 7 1/2.  I am wondering how my feet could fit into something so small.  When I look again, they are now 9 1/2, which is still a bit small.  I am thinking about looking for a larger pair of shoes when I suddenly realize I am dreaming so can just change this pair of shoes to any size I want, so I change them to be 10 1/2 to make sure they are plenty big enough for me.

----------


## iadr

*City - Late At Night (WILD)*
I am someplace like New York late at night with some guy looking for some place while being aware that I am dreaming.  When we see this guy come out of what looks like a basement or underground bar, we decide that this is the place we are looking, so go inside.  It is so dark inside that I am unable to see anything.

*Me Being A Guy I Used To Work With And Being Gay - Being Pursued By Some Guy At A Skating Rink (WILD)*
I am a guy who I used to work with (shape shifting again), and I am gay (as far as I know my friend has never been gay).  I am outside of some place like a skating rink when I sense that someone is inside.  When I look inside, I see no one there, but still sense that someone is there.  I then see this guy skating toward me.  The skating rink is huge, at least 5 to 10 times larger than a normal skating rink.  I enter the rink and begin skating really fast to stay ahead of the guy who was skating toward me.  After a while I get fancy and begin skating backwards and doing all sorts of spins.  

When I leave and go down this hallway, the guy follows me, but I do not feel threatened by him as he seems like a nice and caring person.  He grabs a hold of my hand and lead me back onto the rink where we skate around the rink together.  (This would have been a very disturbing dream if I had not been shape shifting and been someone else)

*Work - Eating Strawberries With Whip Creme (WILD)*
I am with a group of people from work and we are in a dining area where there is this large bowl of strawberries with whip creme.  I take a taste of it with my finger and it tastes really good.  Later I have this wash cloth that I am using scoop up a bunch of the strawberries in and eating them, and then dipping my wash cloth back into the strawberries again for another helping.  Although this seems a bit unsanitary, and I am wondering if anyone is going to complain, no one complains, probably because they are all dipping in the dish with their bare hands. O_O

*Restaurant - Incredible Floating Adventure (WILD - Favorite Dream Of The Night)* 
I go into this restaurant that looks really crowded fully aware that I am dreaming and where I sense that a bunch of my friends are at, thinking I will be able to find someone I know and sit with them.  I order a pizza with something like a side dish of rice before noticing a bunch of people I know sitting on a higher level at this giant circular table, which is so large that it seems to be the only table on this floor.

When I see a space available next to a gal I know I walk over and sit down next to her.  As it seems that she has not ordered yet, I tell her that I would be willing to share a pizza with her if she can find one that she likes.  She asks me if I like black olives and mushrooms, and I tell her that I do, so she orders a medium pizza with black olives and mushrooms.  Although she is thinking we are going to split the cost of the pizza, I am planning to pay for the whole thing myself.

As I had forgotten to cancel my earlier order, I notice that my previous table now has a pizza on it with a side dish of rice, so I go back to my earlier table and eat the pizza and rice.  I then return and sit back down next to gal I had been sitting by and notice that she never received the pizza she ordered, so is eating some cheese pizza that someone else ordered.  The group gets up to leave, so I get up and walk with them outside.  

When I see the gal start walking home, I offer to give her a ride since it is right on my way home.  As I am able to fly I am thinking I could have her get on my back and just fly her to where she needs to go.  I decide to impress my friends with my ability to float, so float up into the air about 20 feet.  I show them how I am able to float in any direction I want to go in just by concentrating on where I want to go.  When I see this squirrel way up in this tree, I float up next to him, and then float over to an other animal I see in a different tree.  Everyone is amazed at how good I am at floating.  

After floating around for a while I decide to give the gal a ride home, but I am unable to find her anywhere.  When I float back into the restaurant to see if she is in there, I hear the chef complaining about people who order food and then don't even stay around to eat their food and pay for it.  I see the table I had been sitting at with the pizza and rice that I had already eaten still there  ???  I decide to get out of here before they see me, so sneak out unnoticed.  Once outside I decide to start flying home to see if I can spot the gal I had promised a ride home to on my way.

*Lady Taking This Gal's Food - Me Shocking Her (WILD)*
I am sitting in a restaurant next to a gal I know with some other people fully aware that I am dreaming when this older lady comes up behind the gal next to me and starts taking her food, as she seems to think that this is supposed to be her food.  A bit annoyed with this lady, I decide to teach her some manners, so replay the dream scene and cause her to be shocked when she reaches for the food.  When I look at her, she is shaking her hands and has this look of pain on her face.  Serves her right.    ::chuckle:: 

*Gal Trying To Unzip Her Coat - Me Helping Her (WILD)*
I am watching this gal trying to unzip her coat while fully aware that I am dreaming.  She is unable to get her coat unzipped though because one of the sides of her zipper is missing a chunk out of it.  I decide to help her, so imagine her having a brand new zipper on her coat that works perfectly and allows her to unzip her coat.

*Court House - Floating Through (WILD)*
I am aware that I am dreaming while floating through what appears to be a court house as there is this metal detector by the doorway with a guard standing by it who checks people entering the building.  The scene changes and I am now in a post office where I see two available counters with no clerk behind them.  Although a lady walks up behind one of the counters to help me, I decide to help myself so levitate a roll of stamps over to my hand and then leave without paying for them.  (I figured I deserved a five finger discount for being able to levitate the stamps into my hand.    ::chuckle:: )

----------


## iadr

I'm adding this one here even though it was only semi-lucid because it was such an awesome and vivid dream.

*Operation - Astral Hypnotist (Semi-Lucid)*
The wife and I have shown up at this doctors office for some kind of examination for something that I have already been treated for by a previous doctor when this doctor was out of town.  When the doctor checks the wife out, he gives her a very painful shot which makes her scream.  The doctor has all kinds of assistants with him, both male and female, and there is another doctor there who was with the previous doctor who treated me for whatever I am there for.

When the other doctor tells him that I have already been treated for this condition, he says that he may not even need to check me out, but decides to perform a check on me anyway.  I am very apprehensive at this point as I am thinking he is going to give me a painful shot like the one the wife just had.  (What follows is one of the most incredible non-lucid dreams I've ever had).

They ask me to lay down on my side in the nude on this padded table that they have, in a similar position that a person would lay in when having  a colonoscopy.  The doctor then starts pressing on my butt, and is then pressing on my neck and ears.  He seems to be performing something like acupuncture on me to help me relax.  They wheel down this hallway into another room where it is somewhat dark and there are all of these things hanging down from the ceiling moving back and forth at different speeds making these flapping sounds.  

This doctor seems to be a hypnotist who is going to hypnotize me.  My first reaction to this room is to say "Cool" as all of the things in this room seem to be designed to slow a persons heart rate down in order to put them into a hypnotic trance.  When the doctor asks me if I have ever experienced anything like this before, I tell him that it reminds me of some states that I get into sometimes when I am having a lucid dream or an out of body experience.  Everything seems to be moving in slow motion while the doctor is talking to me in a soothing and relaxing voice.  I am surprised at how long I am able to stay conscious while he is doing this.  I notice some of the female assistants are dancing in the nude with their backs turned toward me while this is happening.  

When I come around, I am really feeling high, and am laughing at everything that is happening.  We begin walking back to the place we had come from with a doctor on each side of me to make sure I don't fall since I am still wobbly.  When we come to this ledge that we have to walk over I am wondering if I can make it over the ledge without falling off.  Somehow I manage to keep my balance and make it to the other side.  

When we come to this one area, there are all of these beautiful lights, like Christmas lights lighting up the area.  There are these beautiful blue lights surrounding this police station.  We enter the room where we started out in and I see the wife sitting there with these bruises across her leg.

----------


## iadr

*Motor Home - Riding Down The Freeway In (WILD)*
I am in the back part of this motor home riding down the freeway.  As I float up to the front part of the motor home to see who is driving it, I see that there is no one driving it as it seems to be driving itself.  I try unsuccessfully to levitate the motor home, and then find myself somewhere else floating around in what looks like a bus station.

*Real High In The Air Looking Over A Ledge - Floating Out While Securing My Feet Behind Me (WILD)*
I am really high in the air looking over a ledge when I decide to take look at the ground below, so allow myself to float out very carefully while securing my feet behind me on the ledge.  (Unfortunately I am unable to understand anything else on my digital voice recorder at this point as it is all mumbled, and  don't even remember doing this when I wake up).

*Standing In Front Of This Large Building - Levitating The Building (WILD)*
I am standing in front of this large building with pillars in front of it, so take control of the situation and levitate the building into the air.

----------


## iadr

*Breakfast Buffet - Floating Through (WILD)*
I am in a large dining area where they are serving breakfast, looking at a display with all kinds of breakfast food on it like cantaloupe, watermelon, apples, oranges, bananas, pancakes, strawberries, and maple syrup, which place I sense is a Howard Johnsons.  I see some booths so go over and sit down in one.  I spin myself to see if I can meet an attractive female for some sex, and end up somewhere else for a short time, but then end up right back at the Howard Johnsons again. I decide that this must be where my subconscious wants me so start exploring the place.  When I go outside, I see this van driving up the road, so levitate it into the sky.  When I float up onto the roof, it appears to be made out of tin and comes up to a point in the middle.  As I concentrate on levitating the roof off of the building, I am only able to levitate it about 2 feet into the air, and even that requires a lot of concentration, especially around the corners of the roof.

*Tent Revival - Brothers (WILD)*
I am at this tent revival where my brothers are also at, aware that I am dreaming.  I tell my brothers about a train that got delayed in two separate places because the crews having gotten drunk or high on something when they were supposed to be taking the train out.  When one of my brothers who is a jerk starts getting all huffy about this, I tell him that there is nothing he can do about it as it would be too dangerous for the crew to take a train out under their current conditions.

*Guy Planning To Check Something I Do - Planning To Take 24 Hours To Check It Out (DILD-Lucid)*
Some guy is planning to check out something that I am doing, only he is going to start at noon today and finish checking it at noon tomorrow.  I realize that this is not going to work when I recognize the time distortion between my dream world and reality, and realize that I have to get up in two hours to go to work, leaving no possible way that this guy could take 24 hours to check this thing out in that time span.

----------


## iadr

*Passenger Car Of A Train - Floating Through (WILD)*
I am floating through something that looks like a passenger car of a train while talking to some guy.  I had been thinking about sleeping there for the night, but before entering this place the guy I am with had told me that it is really crowded in there.  When we go inside I see what he meant, because it is packed with both people and their belongings all over the place.  I tell the guy I can help him out because I know how to use my imagination to make this place larger, so I expand the car so that it is now a huge, luxurious car, with plenty of room and lots of private rooms for everyone including myself to sleep in.

*Farm House - Investigating (WILD)*
I am back at this house from an earlier dream, only this time I am lucid.  I am standing outside of this farm house when I sense that something is wrong here, as all of the animals in the barn have no food or water.  I decide to come back the next day to check on the place again.  The next day the animals are still out of food and water, so I once again give them some water to drink.  I am thinking about calling 911 to have the police come out to investigate this place as I fear that the people who live her may be dead inside, when I remember I am dreaming so am able to float into their house to check things out.  I float into their house fearing the worst, but find no one in there.  I am relieved that no one is home and decide that they must have left on vacation and given someone instructions to give food and water to their animals, who has failed to do this.  Even though I am unacquainted with these people, I decide to take care of their animals for them while they are out of town.

*High Mountain - Skiing Down (WILD)*
I have just ridden to the top of this high mountain in a ski lift in my imagination when I get off and find myself in a WILD looking down this steep snowy slope, far too steep for me to attempt to ski down.  Someone tells us that those who are experienced skiers can start skiing down the slope now, while the rest of us should wait for the next ski lift to take us back down.  I decide to wait for the next ski lift and go back down when I remember that since I am dreaming I can control what I am doing and would be able to ski down this hill.  So, I begin skiing down the hill without my skis by floating barely above the snow.  On the way down I pass this outpost about half way down the hill, and then finally arrive at a ski lodge at the bottom of the hill.

*Circus Tent - Tight Rope Walking / Hitting The Top Of The Tent With My Head (WILD)*
I am way up high on this tight rope wire getting ready to walk across, when I notice I am hitting my head on the top of the tent from my being so high.  At first I reason that this could be helpful as I could grab the tent if I started to fall, but then realize that since I am dreaming that nothing can hurt me, so have no need to have something to grab onto.  I extent the tent about 10 feet higher using my imagination and then jump rope all the way across the tight rope wire.  When I reach the platform on the other side, the audience breaks out in a round of applause for me.  I decide to entertain them some more so walk across the tight rope wire on my hands this time.  At first I am having a difficult time balancing myself, but am then able to direct my entire attention on what I am doing and concentrate on it, after which I walk across on my hands with no difficulty, although I have to continue concentrating on what I am doing to make this work.

*Building - Ice Skating Through The Hallways (WILD)*
I am ice skating around this giant ice skating rink in my imagination when the scene turns into a dream and I find myself ice skating down the hallways of this large building going from one hallway to the next.  I continue skating through the hallways until the scene changes and I find myself in another dream.

*Banquet - Sitting At A Long Table (WILD)*
I am sitting at this long table with this white cloth on it getting ready to eat, or maybe I already have eaten as I find out later.  I am taking up two seats when some guy comes and sits down in a seat on the right of me.  I move over in the far left seat to give him and myself some room.  I notice that the silverware in front of me is clean, but the silverware in front of him has been used.  When I see my favorite mug sitting in front of him, I grab it and move it in front of me.  I am thinking that I must have been using the silverware that is front of him, so decide to help him out by cleaning his place up and giving him some clean silverware using my imagination.  I then get a better idea and replace him completely with a full bodied female.  Now I am ready to enjoy my meal.

----------


## iadr

*Akashic Library - Visiting (WILD)*
I am standing at the bottom of some concrete steps that lead up to this giant building with huge pillars in front of it that look like a library.  I concentrate on climbing up the stairs to get more into the dream and am soon standing in front of what I perceive to an Akashic Library.   I sense that there is limited access to this building and am hoping that I will be allowed to enter it.  

I float in though the wall and find myself in this room where there are all of these long numbers on the walls, all of which seem to be at least 15 to 20 digits long.  This seems to be someplace where records are kept on things.  As I follow my intuition I find myself floating down this hallway and entering what looks like an empty sanctuary.  Although there are no physical people here, I sense that the room is filled with spirits who are attending something like a funeral for two people, I think a man and his wife, who recently died.  

As I begin to feel these peoples' sorrow, I think to myself that I could use a nice female to comfort me about now.  No sooner do I thing this than a beautiful and loving female spirit appears next to me and comforts me.

----------


## iadr

*Lady Hypnotist - Taking A Gal To See (DILD-Lucid)*
I take this oriental gal I know to see a female hypnotist who is supposed to help her with something.  We are in this lobby with several other people who all have an appointment with the hypnotist for some sort of group session, as does the gal I am with.  During their first session, all they do is get acquainted with each other and go over what they are going to be doing in the coming sessions.

When we get ready to leave, I see the female hypnotist looking out of this window above us wanting to get the attention of the gal I am with to wave goodbye to her.  When I tell her this, she looks up and waves goodbye to the hypnotist.  We are now riding back in this van with several people from the class when one of the women tells me that her assignment for this night is to start Money Streaming.  I tell her that this sounds a lot like the image streaming I use to enter into lucid dreams with.  

When I start talking about image streaming, I am suddenly lucid, but only for a short time because the awareness that I am dreaming ends up waking me up.

----------


## iadr

*Walking Down Some Steps - Cramp In My Foot (DILD-Lucid)*
I am walking down these steps wearing this hat that keeps getting in my way when I seem to be getting a cramp in my foot that I am trying to get rid of.  This gal that owns this place where I am at is trying to help me out by doing something like pushing on my foot to keep it from cramping.  Because of the problem I am having with my foot I become lucid in the dream.  (Whatever the gal was doing must have helped because when I woke up there was no cramp in my foot this time).

*Long Lighted Hallway - Doing Flips Down The Hallway (WILD)*
I am looking down this long lighted hallway with offices on both sides of it.  There is this eerie looking light in this hallway which makes me think it is somewhere in another dimension.  For lack of something else better to do I do hand flips all the way down the hallway.

*Seeing A River - Boarding A Viking's Ship (WILD)*
While going down this stairwell in my imagination that are on the outside of this building, I look out and am able to see this city below me with a river in the distance.  As I continue climbing down the stairwell, the river gets closer until when I get to the bottom I am standing on the bank of the river.  There is a boat that looks like a small Viking's ship floating down the river that I soon find myself in.  The ship is completely empty and gutted out except for several ores on both sides of the ship.

*Work - Watching A Video On My Computer (DILD-Lucid)*
I have just gotten to work and am sitting at my desk working on a project that I have just gotten an idea on how to do.  I have been working on this project for 30 minutes and have forgotten to check my email.  When some guy walks up behind me and asks me if I saw a certain email I told him I will take a look now.  After he explains the email to me, I tell him that this is something that I don't handle, and he leaves.  

I begin checking my email, and there are five emails, one being the one the guy mentioned to me, another one being some kind of junk mail that I delete, and another one that contains a video of a recent party that my work had, which had to have taken place sometime either in this dream or an earlier dream, since we have had no such parties IRL.  (Interesting how these dreams can take on a life all their own with their own parties, etc).  

As I begin watching the video, I am looking at these gals playing volleyball in this swimming pool when one of them starts flying above the water.  (Because of the gal flying I become semi-lucid at this point).  I remember having witnessed this earlier in a party I went to in either this dream or another dream.  I then watch these three cars, one of which is a convertible being driven by a lady, who are all trying to drive through this pool of water that has formed on the road, trying to see if they can make it through the water.  All three of the cars get stuck in the water with the lady getting stuck in the deepest part of it.  I also remember having witnessed this earlier in a dream.  As I begin to think of how much it probably costs these people to have their cars towed out of this water, my reasoning seems to kick in and I realize that I am dreaming. 

*Picnic With The Parents And Brothers - Working On My Computer / Playing In The Water / Eating Chocolates - (DILD-Lucid)*
I am on a picnic with my parents and brothers and am busy doing some kind of work on my computer at this place we are staying.  Everyone begins watching some videos of some past picnics we went on where we were out in this water playing.  The videos get my attention because of some funny memories in them.  After watching the videos we all go out and play in the water and are having a good time.

Later on, we are back inside and there are these two sugar cookies that someone put on the floor for our dog, who is really having a good time with them, batting them all around and chasing them, and finally eating them.  After he gets finished eating them, there is about 20 pounds of sugar on the floor that fell off of the two cookies.  I am thinking that these cookies really had a lot of sugar on them to leave that much sugar on the floor.  A rabbit then comes along and eats the rest of the crumbs left from the cookies.  

Seeing all of this sugar on the floor has made me hungry, so I go into the kitchen and open the refrigerator to see if there is anything to eat.  I see this large box of chocolates that say chocolate covered cherries on the box.  When I open the box though, they are assorted chocolates, and there are only five of them left.  I take a chocolate covered cherry and eat it.  It tastes really good.  About this time I realize I am dreaming so decide to help myself to another piece of the chocolate, so take a chocolate covered caramel piece and eat it, and it also tastes really good.  I am then in a hotel room where one of my cats comes in and jumps up on this kitchen table right next to another one of my cats who always chases her.  Since she has failed to see the other cat I quickly grab her and get her off the table.

*Glass Cutting Board - Doing Something With (WILD)*
I am lucid while doing something with a cutting board, which for some reason I have to watch very closely what I am doing.

*Cable Statement - Holding (WILD)*
I am holding a cable statement in my hand while aware that I am dreaming.

*Watching A Car Driving Too Fast - Me Timing The Lights (WILD)*
I am watching this car ahead of me as he goes flying up to this intersection and then has to stop because of a car ahead of him at the intersection.  When the light changes, he flies up to the next intersection where he then has to stop again.  Meanwhile I am driving slowly timing the lights so that I never have to apply my brakes.  (Where's my control?  I should have levitated that bastard off the road).

*Driving Down A Road That Splits Three Ways - Taking The Road To Dallas Texas (WILD)*
I am driving down this road when a car comes up behind me really fast and passes me, who then has to slow down because of a car in front of him.  I continue down this road behind these two cars until I get to a spot where the road goes three different directions.  I forget where the road on the right goes, but the road on the left goes to a place called O'Brien, while the middle road goes to Dallas Texas.  My intuition tells me to go to Dallas, so I take the middle road to Dallas.  I forget what happens when I get to Dallas.

*Car Wash - Washing My Van (WILD)*
I am washing my van in a car wash while aware that I am dreaming when I decide to wash it just a bit more.  So I put 8 quarters into the coin box which gives me just a little bit more time to wash my car, but also gives me 500mg of choline and 2 ginko biloba pills, in addition to then returning my 8 quarters.  O_O Thinking that this is a pretty good deal, I put 8 more quarters in and am able to wash my car a little longer in addition to getting another 500mg choline pill and 2 more ginko bilobas, and my change back again. I am thinking that I could go on like this forever washing my car for free while also getting the supplements I need to lucid dream with.  (Bet you can't guess what supplements I used to get lucid with tonight?    ::chuckle:: )

*Golf Cart - Driving To Work (DILD-Lucid)*
I drive this golf cart that I have to work, which is about 5 miles from where I live, and which I have to drive on the freeway to get to work.  My golf cart is painted a real pretty blue color and is battery powered.  Since I am the first one at work, I decide to check out my golf cart and make sure it still has plenty of oil in it since I have driven it so far (like I would need oil in a battery powered golf cart.)   ::chuckle::  

When I check the oil, the dipstick is a piece of paper that I pull out that has oil all over it.  Although I am unable to tell from the paper how much oil my golf cart has, I can tell by how much oil is on the paper that it must be pretty full.  So I stick the paper back in the slot I pulled it out of. 

I'm admiring my pretty blue golf cart when another guy arrives at work and comes over to take a look at it.  When one guy asks me if I drove it to work, I tell him that I sure did and that I was able to get it up to about 45 mph on the freeway.  Another guy comes over who is familiar with golf carts and tells us what brand it is, something like Wilshire.  Because of how ridiculous this all is, I finally realize that I am dreaming which causes me to wake up. 

*Dad - Having A Stroke, And Being Treated By A Doctor (DILD-Lucid)*
I am somewhere with my parents and brothers on vacation, when my dad starts acting funny and then stumbles and falls to the ground.  A doctor who just happens to be close by comes over and tells us that this is a serious condition that my dad has, and then gives him something.  My dad then jumps up and starts running all over the place dancing around like Elvis Presley.  Because of how unusual it is to see my dad dancing around like Elvis Presley I realize that I am dreaming after which I wake up a short time later.

*Dad Having Passed Away - Mom Taking Care Of The Paperwork (DILD-Lucid)*
My dad has just passed away and my mom is sitting in this office trying to take care of all of this paperwork that she need to complete because of my dad's death, while my dad is busy working in this store they own.  (Interesting how my dad could still be working in the store even though he has died.)  

While my mom is showing me all of this paperwork that she is having to complete, I sympathize with her telling her that we had to go through the same thing 4 years earlier when they had both passed away.  I also tell her about this jerk who works for the city where they lived and how I might live to go and have a chat with that prick in a dark alley some night.  I begin thinking that it is a bit strange that my dad could pass away twice within a four year period and that my mom is still around after having passed away four years ago, which finally causes me to realize I am dreaming, after which I soon wake up.

----------


## iadr

*Trees - Merging (DILD-Lucid)*
I am taking part in an experiment involving some files that contain trees in them where it is my job to merge the files or trees together.  I find myself lucid almost immediately and get ready to control the dream.  I then dream that I take a root from one tree and fly to the other tree with it and merge this root into the other tree using my imagination.  Later after telling a guy in charge what I did, we go over to the second tree and check it out.  When we check the root of the tree out, it has this small root just starting to grow out of it that matches the root on the other tree perfectly.  Everyone is amazed that I was able to do this and I am feeling very confident of my lucid dreaming abilities at this point.

*Basement - Seeing Some Men Standing Outside My House (WILD)*
I am down in my basement looking up through a window well where I see two men standing beside my house.  I am a bit apprehensive at first wondering what they are doing out there, so float outside to take a look around.  I notice that they are both wearing uniforms with one of them being the gas service man, and the other being a surveyor after which I fell better.

*Cruise Ship - Boarding And Exploring (WILD)*
I find myself standing next to this large cruise ship that is sitting next to this dock, so float on board for a look around.  I sense that we are in Miami.  The ship begins departing the dock and people on board are waving goodbye to their friends on shore.  I find myself up in the air looking down on all of these scenic locations, which I assume to be places the ship is planning to visit.  I sense a lot of excitement on this ship in the evenings as there is a casino, and a place with a piano player where people come to dance.  There is also a lot of activity on the deck in the evenings with music and dancing out there.

*Monorail Turning Into A Vortex - Taking Me Back In Time To The Ancient Statue Of Zeus At Olympia (WILD)*
I see this monorail up in the air on these tracks in front of me so float up and board the monorail.  As the monorail takes off I notice that I am the only one on board, and that it is completely hollow on the inside.  The monorail is quite long and when I look out the back of it where there is no door, I see trees and other landscapes.  

When I sense that this is some sort of time machine, I ask to be taken back to see the Statue Of Zeus At Olympia.  The tram turns into a giant vortex that  begins spinning around me in a clockwise motion while I remain still in the middle of it.  The spinning stops and I am standing in front of the Statue Of Zeus At Olympia.  It is huge, much bigger than I expected, as it is not only tall, but is also very wide and goes back a long ways.  As I look around, there are stones laying around all over the place.  I get back into the tram and it takes me back to where I started.

*Website With Links To Past Track Records - Looking At And Clicking On The Links (WILD)*
I am looking at this website that has all of these links to track and field records and am clicking on the links and viewing some of the records.

----------


## iadr

*Order - Looking At (WILD)*
I am looking at a piece of paper with this order on it that I placed for a book one week earlier, only it shows that I ordered two meditation cds instead of a book.

*Parking Lot At Work - Looking At A Piece Of Paper (WILD)*
I am in this large pickup truck that I own in this dream looking at a piece of paper.  (Must have been reviewing my dreams).

*Hotel With Thick Red Carpeted Floors - Skating Through A Glass Window (WILD)*
I am visualizing myself roller skating through the hallways of this large building when I am suddenly in this dream someplace like a hotel where there is this thick red carpet on the floors.  I skate down this long hallway and enter this large banquet room that is completely empty, and then skate out this large glass window on the other side of the room.  Once outside I am floating about 30 stories up in the air from where I then float back into the building.

*In A Building With Orange Carpeted Floors - Spinning And Finding Myself In A Jelewry Store / Levitating The Counters And Myseld (WILD)*
I am visualizing myself roller blading again when I find myself in another building, only this one has this thin orange carpet on the floors.  Unable to pick up much else in this place I begin spinning after which the scene becomes clearer and I find that I am in something like a jewelry store with these counters full of jewelry and 3 women working behind the counters.  When I levitate all of the counters up to the ceiling, I find myself also floating on the ceiling.  As I concentrate on floating higher, I go through the ceiling and go floating away like a balloon.

----------


## iadr

*River - Floating All Over (WILD)*
I am floating up and down this river, moving really fast as I get control of the lucid.

*Refrigerator - Standing On Top Of (WILD)*
I find myself standing on top of my refrigerator in my kitchen so allow myself to fall forward.  Instead of falling though I end up sticking straight out from the refrigerator like a refrigerator magnet, as if I had magnets on the bottom of my shoes.  I levitate both myself and the refrigerator up the ceiling using my imagination, then bring us back down again.

*Elevator - Riding Down (WILD)*
I am in an elevator that goes down ten floors really fast.  When the door opens I walk out into this modern looking hallway.  As I am still up fairly high, I get back in the elevator and hit the B button for basement.  When the door opens there is this small bathroom with only a sink in it in front of me.

----------


## iadr

*Cat - Climbing Over Me In Bed (WILD)* 
I feel my cat climbing over me in bed at the same time I hear her scratching around in her litter box, which dual awareness causes me to realize I am dreaming.  So I levitate both myself and my cat up to the ceiling.

*Full Body Female - Patting Her On The Ass Then Giving My Cat A Massage (WILD)*
I find myself in this place where there is this nice full bodied female standing next to me.  Realizing that I am dreaming I go over and pat her on the ass.  She seems to not even notice what I did.  The scene changes and I am someplace like my living room next to this lamp table that my big male cat jumps up on wanting me to pet him.  So I give him a nice massage using my dream hands.

*Up High In A Ski Lift - Wanting To Get Off / Becoming Very Small, Then Enlarging Myself (WILD)*
I am way up high on this ski lift wanting to get off, but the ski lift is too high above the mountain for me to get off.  The scene changes and I am now standing on the top of this mountain with a couple of friends from work.  When I ask them what they are doing here, they tell me that they just came along for the ride.  Another ski lift comes along and we all get on it and begin going even higher.  

The scene changes again and my friends and I are in these open bags of cookies up in my kitchen cabinet.  I cause my bag to jump down and land on the kitchen counter.  When I walk out of my bag I notice this can opener that is about the same height that I am.  I concentrate on returning to normal size and end up being about 10 foot tall, as I am now as tall as my ceiling.  I concentrate once more on returning to my normal size after which I return to my normal size.

*Escalator - Riding (WILD)*
I am standing at the bottom of this escalator that I notice is moving really slow.  As I am wanting to go up, I walk over to the other side of the store and get on this escalator that is going up.  It is also moving very slow.  When I get to the top of the escalator I find myself in this bucket hanging from the ceiling of the store.  So I use my imagination to change the roof into a nice dome shaped roof that has an opening at the top, and then concentrate on floating up, after which I leave the store and begin floating up into the sky.

----------


## iadr

*Large Rainbow - Climbing Up And Sliding Back Down (WILD)*
I am looking at this large rainbow in the sky above me trying to get up to where it is, but the higher I go up, the higher the rainbow seems to go into the sky.  As I look out into the distance I see this airplane that is leaving a trail of smoke behind it.  I am thinking that the plane is what created this rainbow, and that this is why I am unable to get to the top of it as the plane keeps going higher.

I change the gray smoke coming out of the back of this plane to be a beautiful multi-colored rainbow, and then control the plane so that it creates the rainbow closer to the ground, starting at the ground and then going up.  The rainbow turns into something that looks like a giant candy cane that goes about 100 feet in the air.

I walk up this side of the candy cane looking rainbow to the top after which the scene changes and I am holding my cat at the top of this rainbow.  My cat does not want to be here though, so jumps out of my arms and runs away from me.  I feel myself beginning to spin at this point, so start concentrating on the spinning and begin going faster and faster.

When the spinning stops I am standing at the bottom of this huge rainbow that goes over this large body of water that I perceive to be Lake Michigan.  The rainbow is like a mist with all of these beautiful colors blended together in it, but has a hard surface on the top of it.  I climb onto the top of the rainbow and begin climbing up. 

I am thinking it is going to take me a long time to climb to the top of this rainbow when something behind me like after burners begins propelling me to the top.  I am now sliding up this rainbow with my bare feet.  When I get the top of the rainbow my position changes and my body turns to face the opposite direction.  When I look down all I can see is this multi-colored vapor around me that is blocking my view of the ground.  

As I start sliding down the other side of the rainbow I am standing on my toes with my body tilted forward and my head only about two feet away from the rainbow.  When I get to the bottom of the rainbow I am in a different place than where I started as I seem to be on the other side of the lake now.

*Vine - Taking Me Way Up Into The Air (WILD)*
I am holding onto this long vine with both of my feet and hands that is pulling me way up into the sky.  The scene changes and I am somewhere else with my x-wife's grandmother who has her hair up in braids.  I am surprised that she still has so much hair.

*Large Building With Orange Carpet - Entering A Vortex And Going To The Hanging Gardens Of Babylon (WILD)*
I am inside this large building that looks like the entrance to a ride someplace like Disney World, and I am only one there.  There is this orange carpet on the floor and walls.  After floating through the hallways I come to this large open area that has a short fence with a ride on the other side of it that looks like a row of moving vortexes.  

I step into one of the vortexes and begin spinning slowly around.  After a while the vortex seems to begin spinning much faster, although I am still spinning slowly in the middle of it.  The spinning stops and I walk out a bit disappointed as I feel as if nothing happened.  As I look in front of me though I see these giant pillars holding up this large stone structure that I perceive to be the Hanging Gardens Of Babylon.  

As I walk through the pillars, I am in this giant stone structure that is open but has these long vines covering the roof and sides of the structure.  It feels like I am in a jungle or rain forest.  As I walk further, there are these beautiful flowers everywhere with the most noticeable being these beautiful orange orchids.  There are bright red, purple, and dark blue flowers everywhere.  A bit further there is a section with white and yellow daisies, and then a section of roses of all different colors, even orange roses.  Another section is covered with these vines with purple flowers on them.  There is then a tulip section with all different colored tulips.  The building seems to go on forever. 

When I come to a large concrete pool that appears to be fed by an underground spring and has vines with flowers growing over it, I sense that I am in the middle of the garden.  On the other side of the pool there are once again rows and rows of flowers with the most noticeable being these black orchids.  The garden then turns into what looks like a jungle again before exiting on the other side.

----------


## iadr

*Driving Down The Road - Driving Into A Thick Mist (WILD)*
I am driving down the road in my van going into a thick mist or fog fully aware that I am dreaming.  Eventually the mist gets so thick that I am unable to see the road, so just concentrate on floating and float up into the mist.

*Getting Ready To Cross The Street With The Wife - Pickup Truck Driving Toward Us Too Fast (WILD)*
I am crossing this road with the wife getting ready to go to the zoo when this large black pickup truck comes driving toward us really fast.  As I aware that I am dreaming I levitate the pickup truck over our head and send him rolling down the street side over side.

*Train - Taking Me To The Temple Of Artemis (WILD)*
I am someplace like a subway, only the train I am looking at is an old fashion looking train, and is small like one they would have at a zoo.  As I am too late to catch this train I wait for the next train which turns out to be a modern passenger train.  I step into one of the cars and train starts moving.  I am the only one in this car.  I notice a lot of handles for people to hold onto, and notice this once seat that is sitting up higher than all of the other seats.

The entire train turns into a Vortex that is turning a circle around me.  I ask to be taken to the Temple of Artemis.  When I arrive, there are a lot of people there, although they all look to be from an earlier time.  There is an empty concrete pool in front of the temple and some concrete steps that lead up to the temple.  There are two large doors at the front of the temple which I open one of go inside.  I notice these marble floors and huge mirrors everywhere.  (That's as far as I get, so I will try this one again).

----------


## iadr

*Climbing Down A Rope On The Side Of A Mountain - Scene Coming Alive (WILD)*
I am climbing down a rope on the side of a mountain in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I see green trees and grass all over the mountain, with streams flowing, and roads that go along the mountain.  There are even people walking all over the place on these trails on the mountain.

*Cruise Ship - Visiting (WILD)*
I am walking down these steps aware that I am dreaming when I find myself in what appears to be a cruise ship.  When I concentrate on getting more into the scene, the scene changes and I am standing outside on the deck enjoying this nice breeze coming off of the ocean.  As I concentrate once more on getting into the scene, I find myself inside this place where this piano is being played and people are dancing.  Once again I concentrate on getting into the scene and this time find myself in a large dining area where everyone is eating and these waiters wearing white jackets are serving them.

*Railroad Tracks - Walking Along And Inspecting (DILD-Lucid)*
I am walking along these railroad tracks inspecting the tracks when I notice these long boards like 4 X 4s with these sharp nails in them stick straight up in the air.  I try turning them over so that the nails are pointing into the ground but they just roll back over as the sides of them as slanted.  I decide that there must be a reason they were left with the nails facing up, so put them back the way they were.

As I am thinking I could puncture my foot if I accidentally stepped on one of these nails I am watching out for them and making sure I avoid stepping on them.  I find myself inside of this cave like area that the tracks go through, that is so narrow I have to squeeze through several openings, yet a train seems to be able to go through here.  

While squeezing through one of the narrow passageways the thought occurs to me that if a train were to come through here right now, there would probably be nothing left of me, so I am trying to hurry up and get out of here.  I come to this larger room that I am thinking that if I stood on the side of the room that a train could get by me.

As I look above me there is this narrow opening in the ceiling that I need to squeeze through to get out of the cave.  _ It finally dawns on me that I am dreaming, so can control this dream if I want. _   After squeezing through the hole to get out of the cave I wake up.

----------


## iadr

*Dining Hall With Red Carpeted Floors - Dance Floor With People Dancing (WILD)*
I am in this large dining hall with red carpeted floors aware that I am dreaming where I notice there is a dance floor on the other side by this stage where there is a band.  It it dark in here with the only lights being these different colored lights.  It is quiet at the moment on the dance floor as the band is not playing, but I sense that things are about to pick up.

The band begins tuning their instruments and then begins playing.  One by one couples come out on the dance floor and begin dancing slowly as the band is playing slow dance music at the moment.  I sense that this place is on a military base.  As I explore the building by floating up through the ceiling I can see that the building is only one story tall, and I sense a commissary close by.  As I float back into the building, the pace of the music has picked up and everyone is now dancing quite fast.

*On Top Of A Snowy Mountain - Diving Off, Ice Skating, Water Skiing, Then Flying (WILD)* 
I am on top of this snowy mountain where I am able to see snow covered trees all the way down this steep hill that I am looking down.  I dive off the top of the mountain and begin falling.  I fall until these jets that are on my back kick in and allow me to propel myself to wherever I wish to go simply by thinking which direction I want to go.

I allow myself to fall, and go all the way down to about two feet above the ground, after which I imagine my jets coming back on and shooting me right back up to the top of the mountain.  I dive off the mountain again, only this time I am going down face first instead of on my back like the previous time.  On my way down the mountain my jets seem to malfunction because I feel myself going through trees and then bouncing off of the mountain on the other side before returning to my free fall. Good thing I was dreaming.  That could have really hurt.  ;-D

When I reach the bottom of the mountain, I straighten out and land on my feet on this frozen river which I begin skating down as fast as I can.  I continue skating until the scene changes and I find myself being pulled through the water by a very fast boat that I am skiing behind.  I am going over ramps and other obstacles and doing all sorts of acrobatics in the air.  After going over one of the ramps I become airborne and seem to have a kite on my back as I keep going higher and higher making these large swoops back and forth in the air as the boat continues pulling me along.  (This was really a fun lucid).

*Camping Out With The Parents And My Brother - Trying To Record My Dreams On My Computer (DILD-Lucid)* 
I am camping out somewhere with my parents and brothers and am staying in this room where I have two computers that I have brought from home.  I am trying to record this dream that I just had on my computer, and have gotten most of it recorded when my brother starts playing this game on my computer that screws up the screen.

As the fonts on my screen are now the same color as the screen I am unable to see what I am typing.  I am trying to get the fonts changed back but am having a difficult time doing it since I am also unable to see any of the menus.  Because of the difficulty I am having I realize I am dreaming, so just imagine my dreams already being recorded.  It is about 7am in the morning and I am wanting to go out jogging, so decide to let my parents know I am going to go jogging.  When I look for my parents I find this little tent where I am thinking my parents must be sleeping, only the tent is too small for even one person.  I decide to go ahead and go jogging so head out onto this trail.

*Dining Hall - Reentering Dream And Walking Up The Walls (WILD)* 
I reenter an earlier WILD where I was in this room with my two computers and begin walking up the wall on the left side.  I find it very easy to walk up the wall, but when I get to the ceiling, I am unable to get onto the ceiling as these magnetic shoes I am wearing seem to be stuck on the wall, 

I scoot back down the wall, walk over to the wall on the other side, and walk up it, from where I am able to get onto the ceiling  I walk across the ceiling, and after a bit of difficulty manage to get onto the other wall and then walk back down.

*In A Restaurant With The Wife - Levitating Every Booth But Ours (WILD)*
I am sitting in this booth in a restaurant aware that I am dreaming.  When I get up to get some food I notice that the wife is gone, but her pink jacket, her purse, and some kind of package are sitting there in the booth.  I decide to have some fun, so levitate every booth in the restaurant except for our booth.  When I try to levitate the waitress though, I am unable to levitate them for some reason.

----------


## iadr

*Cat - Hearing Her About To Throw Up (WILD)*
I hear my little cat beginning to hack like she is getting ready to throw up so rush over and grab her and put her in her litter box.  About the time I put her in the litter box I become aware that I am still in bed and that this is a WILD.  (This scene occurred while I was laying in bed trying to remember my last dream, something that happens quite a bit lately).

*Bus - Holding Hands With A Gal I Used To Work With (WILD)*
I am coming back from somewhere in a school bus with a group of people while aware that I am dreaming, and there is a gal that I used to work with sitting in the seat in front of me.  Although I have never had a romantic interest in her, when she turns around and reaches her hand back toward me, I hold her hand.  It seems like I am making a pact with her or something.  We continue holding hands until she sees something in front of her that causes her to let go of my hand as she turns around to look at it.  (Who knows, maybe someday I will be working with her again).

*Dining Hall - Guy Handing Me His Half Smoked Cigarette (WILD)*
I am sitting at this table eating something like Prime Rib which I can see the gristle running through while aware that I am dreaming, when this guy I know who is sitting across the table from me hands me his half smokes cigarette, as if he expects me to take a drag off of it.  As there is a very long ash on the end of the cigarette I flick the ash off onto the floor.  At first I am thinking about take a drag off the cigarette, but then remember that I am a non-smoker, so instead carry the cigarette outside and snuff it out on the ground and then throw the butt away.  As I am throwing the cigarette away, the guy walks by me on his way to go home.  I am thinking that he could have put the cigarette out himself on his way out the door.

*Sitting In A Cafeteria - Eating Chocolate Covered Cherries (WILD)*
I am sitting in this cafeteria with some guys aware that I am dreaming, and we are eating these chocolate covered cherries.  I eat a couple of them and they really taste good.

*Cleaning Snow Off The Back Window Of My Van - Creating A Whirlwind To Clean The Windows For Me (WILD)*
I am outside in my driveway scraping some snow off of the back window of my van.  The snow is at least 6 inches deep on the window. As I am aware that I am dreaming, I create a whirlwind toi clean the snow off of my windows for me, and then get into my van and begin floating in the air, and then take off flying.

*Wall Tilted Toward The Ground - Me Ending Up Inside A Doll House (WILD)*
I am looking at this wall that is tilted toward the ground while aware that I am dreaming.  Because of the way this wall is tilted, I am unable to get this door open that faces the ground, as it keeps hitting the ground when I try to open it.  As I continue focusing on this wall trying to get the door open, the scene changes and I find myself inside this building.  Only it is something like a doll house that I am inside of, and I am real tiny.   ::chuckle::

----------


## iadr

*Watching A Hockey Player Score A Goal - Seeing The Scene Again In Slow Motion (WILD)*
I am watching a guy playing hockey while aware that I am dreaming, who scores a goal.  After he scores the goal, the entire scene is played back again to me in slow motion and I am able to see how he skated up to the right side of the goal, almost even with the goal, and then angled his shot so that it just caught the left side of the goal and went in.  (An incredible shot, but even more incredible when seen in slow motion).

*How To Unplug Your Kitchen Sink By Recording Your Dreams (DILD-Lucid) * 
I am recording a dream when I notice that my kitchen sink is plugged up on the right side.  As soon as I get my dream recorded, the sink becomes unplugged and the water begins draining out.  I become aware that I am dreaming at this point.  

*Looking Down On The Grand Canyon - The Year 3017 (WILD)* 
While in a relaxed state, the number 3017 comes to me, after which I find myself standing high in the air on this ledge looking out over what looks like the Grand Canyon.  While still at the same place, the scene changes below me, and I am now looking out over all of these cities.  I feel as if I am looking out over the entire world at this point.  (I'll have to just hang around another thousand years to see if this WILD comes true.) 

*Soy Milk - Pouring Back Into The Carton (WILD)*
I have just poured some soy milk into a glass when I realize that I was wanting to have orange juice tonight instead.  So I pour the soy milk back into the carton and then pour myself a glass of orange juice.  I do this two or three more times, each time forgetting that I was planning to have orange juice, and pouring myself a glass of soy milk, that I then pour back into the carton.

----------


## iadr

*Big Male Cat - Charging Across The Yard Toward My Small Female Cat (WILD)*
I watch as my big gray male cat goes running across the yard toward my smaller female cat as fast as he can and then lifts up his paw and puts it on her head wanting to play.  (At least these two cats get along now).

*Work - Floor Tilting Sideways (WILD)*
I am in the lobby where I work when the floor starts tilting sideways causing me to almost slide off.  As I am aware that I am dreaming I control the floor with my mind and straighten it back out so that I am able to keep from sliding off.  (I knew this was going to be a good night for dreaming after this WILD).

*Gas Station - Getting Ready To Pump Gas (WILD)* 
I pull up to a gas pump in my car and am getting ready to pump some gas while aware that I am dreaming.  I decide that I can better handle this using my imagination, so just imagine my car already having a full tank of gas and drive off.

*Skiing Down A Step Hill - Going Into A Free Fall, Then Floating (WILD)* 
I am skiing down this really steep hill in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I enter a free fall falling endlessly into this seemingly endless canyon below.  The continues until I find myself floating instead of falling and float back up to the top of the canyon.

*Me Being An Executive - Visiting A Work Site (WILD)* 
I am an executive in this WILD   ::chuckle::  and stop in to check on some of my workers.  (I am obviously shape shifting here).  After walking out the door I hear one of the guys asking one of the other guys if someone asked me to come by.  After hearing this I walk back in and tell everyone that no one has to invite me to come by because I prefer to come by uninvited so that I can see what these guys are doing when they think no one is watching them.

*Galantamine Trip - Flying Into The Sun / Floating Over Buildings / Grabbing A Power Line And Shocking The Crap Out Of Myself (WILD/obe)*
I am laying in bed when I feel the transitions from the galantamine kick in, after which I find myself someplace like a lounge where there are these beige colored chairs and carpet.  As I float around a bit, the scene changes and I am somewhere like a classroom in an old school house where there are these wooden desks.  When I float outside there is this bright light above me which I assume to be the sun but which is much closer to where I am at than the sun would be.  I begin flying upward toward the bright yellow light, and fly right into it, after which I feel myself exploding inside and feel this incredible energy.

I am now floating in the air about 10 feet away from these power lines (how convenient).  As I look at the power lines they are bare wires that have no rubber around them.  I grab one of the power lines with both hands and receive the shock of my life.  My entire body is vibrating so much from the shock that I feel an electrical aura extending about 6 inches from my body in all directions.  (PS - Don't try this in the physical).  

I then feel myself laying in my bed still vibrating from the shock, and vibrating so strongly that I roll right out of my bed onto the floor.  (At least I thought I rolled out onto the floor).  I can feel the carpet below me, but as I am unable to move, I decide to stay on the floor.  I reach for my digital recorder to record the dream (another false awakening), but I am unable to get the record light to come on.  I finally give up trying to use the digital recorder and just start reviewing everything that has happened in my mind to keep from forgetting it.  

I am then flying over over these houses in a residential area, which houses have pointed roofs.  As I am flying over this area, I see this big guy chasing these smaller guys down this street.  As he catches up with one of them he just rolls over him and consumes him so that the little guy is a part of him.  Later as I am wondering if I am still laying on the floor I feel my pillow, so realize that I was never on the floor at all.

(I forgot a lot of the things that happened during this lucid because of its length, but at least remembered the main parts I think).

*Apartment - Living In (DILD-Lucid)*
I have moved into this apartment with the wife where we are living on this third floor and paying only $200 a month rent for this huge apartment with a great view of the street outside.  Although I like the view and the size of the apartment, it is less convenient for our cats since they have to wait for us to let them out and let them back in.  At least there is a small fenced in area in the back that they can go out to play in.  

While looking out the window of our apartment one day I realize how much happier I was living in a house with a large yard, although the house I remember having lived in is one that I owned over 20 years ago, as I never recall the house I have been living in for the past 20 years.  I am wishing I had kept my house instead of selling it and moving into this apartment.  I also remember the numerous dreams I had in the past about living in an apartment, and can hardly believe that I failed to heed their warning.  I'm thinking that this was my wife's fault because this was her idea.  

I am later climbing up the stairway to our apartment when this older man starts up the stairs behind me climbing much faster than I am.  The older man is climbing the stairs so fast that it rattles me and I begin having difficulty climbing the steps and have to pull myself up on them.  When he catches up to me he slows down and waits for me.  He tells me that he hates it when people have trouble climbing steps in his apartments.  He appears to be the owner.  I tell him that I am still getting used to climbing these stairs, and expect it to get easier with time.  I then remember a dream I had a while back where I was climbing up this stairway in an 80 story building going to visit someone who lived on the top floor, an how this couple I was going to visit had told me that they climb the stairs in their building a couple of times a day for exercise.  In remembering this dream I begin to think how dangerous it would be for this couple if they ever had a fire in their building since the stairway is the only way up to their apartment.  

I am now in the backyard of my apartment buiding where I have let my cats out to play, and am calling them back inside.  My big male cat comes running up the stairs, but my other cat stays outside playing.  When I get about half way up the stairs my other cat who suddenly is a small dog comes running by me as he is not wanting to get locked outside.  As I have no dog right now, it finally dawns on me that I am dreaming.  I am so relieved at this point that this is all a dream and that I still live in my house. 

*Looking Down Several Floors In This Building - Jumping Out And Falling To The Ground (WILD)*
I am standing up several stories high in this building looking down in the middle of the building at the ground floor, as the building has a large opening in the middle of it.  Knowing that this is a dream I step out into the opening expecting to float.  After floating for moment I begin falling to the ground which I hit and bounce off of.  Although I feel nothing when I hit the ground, my dream body seems to having taken a jolt from the fall and appears to be sort of out of alignment as I feel like I am bent at an angle. 

*PJ's Place - Trail Going Up To PJ's Place (DILD-Lucid)*
(This is a lucid that I had about a week ago that I believe I completely forgot about until just right now as I was recording these dreams.)
I am somewhere in the city where I live, when I see this trail in a fairly busy area of town, that goes into this wooded area, and goes up to where pj lives.  This causes me to become lucid right away as I am thinking that pj could not possibly live here as this is a busy area of town.  As I walk up the trail I see that it is indeed where pj lives as the I see his house and his dog at the end of this trail.  I am amazed at how such a remote place like this could be so close to this busy area of town.    ::chuckle::  

(How I managed to forget this dream until now is beyond me, although I did wake up one night last week feeling that I had just had a really great lucid dream that I had forgotten).

----------


## iadr

*Underground Parking Garage - Walking With A Blind Guy (WILD)*
I am aware that I am dreaming while in an underground parking garage walking toward this auditorium with a guy who is blind and using his blind stick. Without trying to control him, as I know he like to find his way through places on his own, I begin telling him what direction to go after he begins having difficulty getting through this door.

*Parking Lot - Trouble Getting My Door To Stay Shut (WILD)* 
While aware that I am dreaming I get into my car that is parked close to this other car on the right side of me in this parking lot.  There is this nice looking lady getting ready to get into the car on the right side of me.  When I try to close my drivers door it fails to stay shut, like what might happen sometimes to an old car in below zero weather.  Since I am dreaming, I use my imagination to get the door to close, and then invite this gal from the other car to join mer.  She accepts and we end up making out together.

*Freezer At Work - Guy Putting Ice Cream In To Get Cold (WILD)* 
I am at work where some guy is putting something like a couple containers of ice cream in the freezer to get cold.  Realizing that I am dreaming I decide to make the containers cold using my imagination, so imagine them already being cold, after which everyone begins eating them.

*Restaurant - Filling My Own Ice Tea And Creating My Own Salad (WILD)* 
I am at this buffet at a casino with the wife while aware that I am dreaming.  We have already paid and are waiting to be seated.  A gal who works at another buffet we go to comes to seat us.  She takes us to our table which is a nice booth and when we sit down I notice that the ice in my ice tea is almost already melted.  I start to look for a waitress to bring some ice but then realize that I can create my own ice using my imagination, so fill my glass up with ice using my imagination.  When I think about going for some salad, I realize that I can also do this using my imagination, so create myself a giant salad with everything I want on it.  I am now ready to enjoy my meal.

*Looking For A Plug In - Shocking Myself (WILD)* 
While aware that I am dreaming, I am looking for a plug in to use in my bedroom, when this nice large plug in appears in front of me in the closet right above my chester drawer.  Since I have no plug in here IRL this causes me to remember the other night when I grabbed a hold of a power line with both hands.  I decide to try this again, only this time with just some household current.  I remove the cover from the plug in and touch the wires on both sides at the same time.  

As I continue touching the wires, I feel the current going through me and it feels like my hair is standing on end.  After a while I get used to the current going through me and am enjoying the feeling.  When a bowl of water appears in front of me I decide to intensify the experience even more, so dip my hands in the water and then touch the two wires again.  This makes the shock a bit stronger, but once again, I get used to it after a while and am enjoying it.  

I think about getting a pail of water and putting my feet in it while touching the two wires but decide that I've probably taking in enough current for one night.

----------


## iadr

*Walking To My Desk At Work - People Everywhere (WILD)*
I am walking down the isle where my desk is at work aware that I am dreaming, and there are people crowded into all of the cubes around me, as there are at least 6 or 7 people in each work area.  As I would prefer things to be quieter I use my imagination to get rid of all of the people and then create a nice vibrating chair for myself with a nice tray for my keyboard that will allow me to do my work while enjoying my massage chair.

*Driving Down A Road - Running Over Motorcycles And Their Drivers (WILD) * 
I am driving down this road in my car while aware that I am dreaming, when I come to all of these motorcycles and their riders laying out on the road.  As I feel unsafe stopping for them I just run over them and keep driving.  I come to this town that appears to be haunted and has this eerie feeling to it.  I go into this saloon where there are no people, but where I can sense spirits all over the place.  I've had enough of this place so begin spinning to change the dream scene.

*Classroom - Professor Calling Roll / Gal Writing On A Chalkboard (DILD-Lucid) * 
I am in a classroom with a bunch of people, when I become aware that the instructor is taking roll to see who all is in the class.  As there are about 500 people in the classroom I am thinking that this is going to take a long time.  As I feel like I had dozed off I am wondering if the instructor called my name while I was sleeping.  I am trying to listen to the names the instructor is calling when I become aware that this is a dream.  I can barely hear him since I am in the back of the room.  

This gal gets up in front of the class and starts writing on the black board, first in blue chalk, and then in pink chalk.  She turns and smiles at everyone as she seems to be pleased with the pretty colors she is using.  As she is still turned toward us, what appears to be some magic chalk, as there is no one holding it, starts writing on the black board.  Now I'm sure that I am dreaming.  The gal just about shits on herself when she sees this.  It appears that someone else in the class was given this piece of chalk that they are able to write on the board with from their seat in order to play a joke on this girl.  

*Classroom - Guy Preparing A Frog To Eat (WILD)  * 
I am in another classroom aware that I am dreaming where some guy is fixing some kind of meal from a frog, which I eat some of.  Some guy then asks if anyone has every eaten this part of the frog that is by its intestines, and tells us that it really tastes nasty.

*Long Hallway With A Restroom At The End - Parking Garage / Flushing Toilets In The Restroom * 
While aware that I am dreaming, I am standing in this long hallway that appears to be in a casino, and that has a restroom on the side toward the end of the hall, and a door that goes out to a parking garage at the end.  When I look out into the parking garage it is completely empty.  I am thinking it is a bit strange that the entire parking lot would be empty.  When I look again, there is a single black sports car sitting in the garage by itself.

I decide to have a little fun, so get into the sports car and go peeling around the parking lot, smoking the tires and turning donuts.  While I am spinning around, the scene changes and I am once again standing back in the hallway in front of the restroom.  When I walk into the restroom there are all of the self flushing urinals and toilets.  Since I seem to be the only one in here I decide to have a little more fun so cause all of the urinals and toilets to flush at the same time using my imagination.  The start overflowing and the water starts running onto the floor.   O_O  There are suddenly a couple of guys standing in front of two of the urinals who turn around and look at me wanting to know what is going on.  I decide that this is probably a good time for me to leave.    ::chuckle::

----------


## iadr

*Meditation Class - Sitting In The Back Row (WILD)* 
I am aware that I am dreaming when I find myself sitting in the back row in this pew in a meditation class.  There are about 15 people in the class, and there is a gal also sitting on the back row about 5 feet over from me.  We are being led through this meditation exercise.  I become very relaxed and notice that my breathing is deep and even.  When I notice that my hands are behind me head, I move them down by my sides.  I feel the gal who had been sitting about 5 feet away from me brush into the side of me as she appears to have moved next to me.  

The scene changes and there is now a large conference table in the middle of the room with a bunch of people I work with sitting at it.  I decide to have some fun, so levitate the table up toward the ceiling.  Everyone is looking at each other with this puzzled look on their face as they are wondering how the conference room table could be floating in the air.  I then levitate them in their chairs to be sitting at the table that is still raised in the air.  As I feel odd being the only one still on the floor and become concerned that someone may figure out that I was the one who did this, I levitate my own chair up into the air and join them.  When the director of the department walks into the room, he gets this puzzled look on his face as if to say What the hell are you all doing up there.  So I levitate him up toward the ceiling also.  Everyone is laughing and enjoying themselves as they seem to think this whole thing is funny.  Who says you can't have a good time at work.   ::chuckle:: 

*Backyard - Floating Up Into The Air (WILD)* 
I am standing out in the back yard with my cat while aware that I am dreaming when I notice this dew all over the ground.  I decide to do something, so float up as high as the tree tops and then float over my house.  As I look down on my house there is this circular shield completely surrounding my house protecting it.  

*Roller Blading Through My Old High School - Getting On The Freeway And Really Going Fast (WILD)* 
I am ice skating around this large ice rink in my imagination when I suddenly find myself in the 3rd floor hallway of my old high school roller blading down the hallway.  At the end of the hallway I go down these steps and am then outside roller blading down the road.  I decide to head for the freeway, so head toward the freeway and get on it.  Once on the freeway I begin going really fast as I am staying up with the flow of traffic which seems to be going about 70 mph, which is about 15 miles over the speed limit here.  When this car comes driving by on the right side of me going even faster, I grab on to the back of it and let it pull me along.

*Work - Deciding On What Coverage I Want On My Cars (WILD)* 
I am at work while aware that I am dreaming where I am given some things that I am changing.  I am then asked what kind of coverage I want on my cars.  I decide to take full coverage on my two best cars and just take liability on my other cars.  I somehow change my coverage using my mind.

----------


## iadr

*Updating Some Things Manually - Then Using My Mind To Update Them (DILD-Lucid)* 
I am someplace where I am manually updating some things, although there seem to be several machines in this place that update these kind of things automatically.  When I become aware that I am dreaming, I realize that I can update these things using my mind, so use my imagination to update them.  When we have something like a show and tell I tell everyone the things that I wish I had completed and how much better it is using their automated machines to update these kind of things than updating them manaully.

*Stadium - Seeing Lightning Bolts Coming Out Of And Then Seeing The Stadium's Aura (WILD)*
I had just taken this escalator to the top of this building in my imagination and began to see images, so start climbing higher on this imaginary ladder.  On the way up the ladder the images come alive and I find myself in a hallway on the outside of what looks like these press boxes in a large football stadium looking in.  as I continue floating higher I end up above the stadium looking down on this large dome that opens in the middle.  I begin to see these lighting bolt coming out of the stadium that I assume are being generated by the excitement in the stadium, although they could be telling me that I am looking at the San Diego Chargers stadium, because they looked a lot like the symbols on their helmets.  I then see this cloud of energy hovering over the stadium that appears to be the stadiums auro that is created by all of the excitement in the stadium.

*Water Skiing In The Ocean - Skiing Through This Canal Past A City (WILD)* 
I am water skiing in my imagination when the scene comes alive and find myself out in the ocean being pulled by a boat.  There is beautiful scenery on both sides of me with mountains and trees.  When I pass this wide canal I see a city with tall buildings in the distance.  I turn around and have the boat pull me up the canal (I'm learning to pay attention to these kind of things finally) to take a closer look at the buildings. I pass these stone buildings that are built right into the canal.  As I follow the canal, it makes a large U turn and then takes me back out into the ocean.

*Working On A House I Owned 25 Years Ago - Making A Hole In The Wall To The House I Owned Next Door (DILD-Lucid)* 
I am in this house that I owned 25 years ago that was the first house I ever owned, and that is joined to this house next door to me in my dream that I also owned IRL, but which was not connected IRL.   I have sold this the house on the side of me to this construction company in my dream.  

I am down in the dirt basement of this house where there is this concrete wall that I knock a hole in for some reason.  I remember all of the work I did on this house and am missing being here, but realize that while in somewhat of a semi-lucid state that I can visit here anytime I want in my dreams to work on this house.  

The scene changes and I am in the upstairs part of this house where I have made a large hole in the wall that joins the house next to me that I have sold to this contractor.  There is a lot of dust in the air from the plaster wall that I knocked the hole in.  I begin to wonder if I should have made this hole as I am now able to enter the house next door anytime I want.  The house next door is now all fixed up like a business and has a complete glass front on it.  

The scene changes again and there are now all kinds of things in my house that were left behind when my parents passed away, that seems to be stored in this house.  There are a couple of electric adding machines and a couple of small organs, although one of them even has foot petals.  I decide that I should take some of these things home with me before one of my brothers who is a greedy pig takes them all.

There are a couple of old typewriters that that I think about taking, but then realize that they are worth very little since they are old, and would just end up taking up space in my already crowded basement, so leave them.  While I am looking through this stuff, a car pulls up outside in the parking lot.  As it is the middle of the night, I feel a bit unsafe in here with this person outside in the parking lot, so I y head quickly to a back room.  When I hear someone open the door to the house next door that I have made a hole in the wall to, I become concerned about what they are going to think about the hole I made in the wall.  The concern causes me to become lucid, after which I begin spinning myself to leave this dream scene. 

*Me Being An Energy Drink Inside A Refrigerator - Some Guy Drinking Me (WILD)* 
While attempting to reenter a previous lucid I find myself inside of this refrigerator where I can feel the cold air around me.  I see what looks like a bottle of water sitting on a shelf in front of me, after which I feel myself inside this bottle.  When some guy opens the refrigerator and begins drinking me, I realize that I am actually an energy drink, as I feel myself going through his body revitalizing him.

*Roller Blading Through A Parking Lot - Visiting The Ancient Temple Of Artemis (WILD)* 
I am roller blading through this hallway of a very long building in my imagination that covers a two block area when the scene changes and I find myself roller blading through this parking lot between a bunch of parked semis.  When I stop at this one semi, the driver asks me if I would like a ride.  I get into his semi and ask him to take me to the Ancient Temple of Altemis.  

As we take off, we are no longer in his semi, but are now in a small jet flying through the air.  After a short time we arrive at the Temple of Altemis.  It seems that the entrance to this place is restricted to only certain people, but I am allowed to enter with a guide.  The place is huge on the inside withe these massive columns holding it up.  

The first room I enter is like a lobby that has concrete posts that come up out of the floor and that are about 3 feet high.  The posts surround this Statue Of The Goddess Of Altemis, which has a fountain around it with water flowing.  I enter another room that has this long table with carved figures sitting at it that appear to be kings as they are all wearing crowns.  It looks a lot like a picture of the Lord's supper except that it has kings sitting around it.

In another room I see a collection of odd looking rocks, and in the very top room there is this large rock that is odd shaped and looks like a piece of coal.  As the lucid seems to be ending at this point, I begin spinning myself to change the dream scene.

*Being Pulled Through A Snowy Forest By Reindeer In A Giant Sled - Ending Up In A Shopping Center, Then An Old House (WILD)*
I am ice skating along this long river in my imagination when the scene changes and I find myself in this giant sled being pulled through this snowy forest by a very long line of rain deer.  There must be at least 200-300 of them.  We leave the forest and take off flying through the air.

*Flying Down Some Streets Heading Home - Ending Up In A Shopping Center, And Then An Old House (WILD)*
I am roller blading through this parking lot in my imagination when I find myself flying down this street going really fast.  I take off flying down some streets that I am familiar with where I used to live 20 years ago and then head toward where I used to live.  Instead of ending up where I used to live, I end up about 5 miles past where I lived in this shopping center.  The scene changes again and I am inside the old house where this old door is being held closed by this string that is tied around it.

*Holding A Deer In My Lap - Sending Energy To The Deer And It Getting Up (WILD)* 
I am holding this deers head in my lap while aware that I am dreaming, that appears to have been hit by a car, although I see no physical damage, as the deer appears to be more stunned than anything else.  After petting the deer for a while I begin moving my hands over its body sending energy into it, after which it gets up and takes off.

----------


## iadr

*Going Through A Building - Closing Doorways Behind Myself (WILD)*
I am roller blading down this street in my imagination when the scene changes and I am going through this building closing doors behind myself while aware that I am dreaming.

*Movie Theater - Billfold Not In My Back Pocket / Floating To The Ceiling (WILD) * 
I am aware that I am dreaming when I find myself someplace like a movie theater where I am getting ready to pay for something when I notice that my billfold is missing from my back pocket.  I am thinking that I may have taken it out of my back pocket and put it in my coat pocket.  I am relieved to find it in my coat pocket.  Almost losing my billfold gets me to thinking, and I decide that I should be doing something other than just paying for things, so I allow myself to float up to the ceiling where I watch the things that are happening below.

*Climbing Down From A High Ladder - Scene coming alive / Finding A Loose Power Line To Grab (WILD)* 
I am climbing down from a very high place on this long ladder in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I am able to see all of these things laying around on the ground far below me.  When I get to the bottom of the ladder I find myself underneath a bridge where there is all of this construction equipment laying around.  When I notice this loose power line hanging down to the ground, I remember an earlier lucid where I grabbed a power line, and decide to do it again.  So I grab the power line with both hands and allow the electricity to flow through my body.  Although I feel a fairly strong current from the wire, I am able to handle the shock much better than the first time I tried this.  So I allow the electricity to continue flowing through me as I hold on the loose power line.

*Gym - Lifting Weights (DILD-Lucid)* 
I am aware that I am dreaming when I find myself in a gym getting ready to lift weights.  When I attempt to lift this barbell, it slips out of one of my hands and I drop it.  This alerts me more to the fact the I am dreaming, so I decide that I can control what I am doing by using my mind.  So I lift the barbell again, only this time use my mind to control it while I am lifting it so that I am able to get it all the way up without dropping it. 

*Taking Some Powder - Seeing This Piano In This Field Which Then Takes Off Flying (WILD)* 
I am aware that I am dreaming while taking some kind of white powder that I have in a table spoon that I am supposed to take 1 1/2 tablespoons of.  I take a heaping teaspoon of the powder and allow it to dissolve in my mouth.  The scene changes and I am looking at this piano out in this field.  After creating some wings on the piano using my imagination, the piano takes off flying in the air flapping its wings.

*On A Road I Used To Live Close To 20 Years Ago - Flying Down The Road Standing Up (WILD)* 
I am on this road that I used to live close to about 20 years ago wanting to get home.  As I am on foot, I am thinking that it is going to take me forever to get home from here.  As I am aware that I am dreaming, I decide to speed things up, so begin using my imagination to increase the speed at which I am traveling.  I am now moving forward at what feels like about 70 mph while still standing upright.  

* Guy Ordering A New System For His TV And Ordering The Human Channel - Watching The Guy Change From Ape To Human (WILD)* 
I am watching this man who has someone over at his house installing some kind of system for his TV while aware that I am dreaming.  When the guy asks the installer what he gets with these certain packages, the installer tells him what channels he gets.  The guy wants another channel though that is called the Human channel, as he now appears to be an ape who wants to become a human.  The human channel is supposed to help him change from an ape to a human.

The installer asks him to wait while he searches for the channel.  The installer finds the channel, and tells him it is channel 13.  After finding where the channel is located, the installer tells the man that they have a difficult time getting good reception on this channel in his area, and asks the guy if he still wants it.  When the man assures the installer that he wants the channel, the installer tunes his TV to channel 13.  I am now watching the guy who ordered the channel going through various stages of changing from an ape to a human.  When he reaches the final stage, he now looks like a human, although he still has several ape like characteristics like his hairline.  

*Approaching An Intersection In My Car - Deliberately Slowing Down To Make Sure To Make It Safely Goes Around A Sharp Corner (WILD) * 
I am aware that I am dreaming while approaching this intersection in my car that is close to where I lived 20 years ago.  When I sense this truck coming up behind me who seems to be in a hurry, I deliberately slow down and take my time going around this corner that I remember having had a difficult time going around in some past dreams.  I take my time and maintain perfect control of my car while going around the corner, while ignoring the ignorant bastard behind me.

* False Awakening - Become Aware During (DILD-Lucid) * 
I am recording my dream on my digital recorder in my imagination when I realize that this is a false awakening and that I am still asleep.  Unfortunately, I become so elated at having become aware of this false awakening, that I completely forget what the dream was about that I was recording.

*Going Back In Time - Watching Abe Lincoln Signing Some Kind Of Document (WILD)* 
While aware that I am dreaming, I am watching this car and truck driving around in this parking lot that seems to be slick as they are sliding around.  The almost look like toy cars that someone is playing with.  The scene changes and I am holding on the back of the truck being pulled really fast.  The truck gets faster and faster until everything becomes a blur.  We seem to be going through time as the truck begins changing into older looking cars like a Model A, and Model T, and finally a carriage that is being pulled by a team of horses.  When the carriage stops, Abraham Lincoln comes to mind.

I am now in a theater where Abraham Lincoln is sitting in this balcony with a bunch of dignitaries conducting some kind of business, as he appears to be signing some sort of papers.  When I see these performers come out on stage in these colorful outfits I become concerned about Abe's welfare, as I am thinking he is about to be shot, and I am not wanting to witness this.  The performers go dancing around the stage putting on an outstanding performance, and the show ends with Abe still alive.  I watch as emblems that seem to represent different time periods in the United State's history flash in front of my eyes.  I am thinking that whatever it was that Abe signed must have really been an important document. 

*In A Chinese Restaurant - Floating To The Ceiling, Then Out To This Large Deck In Back (WILD)*
I am in this restaurant while aware that I am dreaming where the wife is sitting at his table, and where there is something that looks like chunks of beef on this place on my side of the table.  I decide to try floating, so float up to the ceiling, and then start exploring the place some more and end up outside on this large balcony with tables and chairs that overlook this beautiful wooded area.  From the inside this place seemed like a Chinese restaurant, and from the outside looked like a large ship that had been converted into a restaurant.

*Zoo - Taping Some Sort Of Performance (DILD-Lucid)*
I am someplace like a zoo where I am taking some pictures of something like a show in an auditorium.  Although I am focusing my camera and taking what I consider to be very accurate pictures, I am aware that it is dark inside and that I am have no flash on my camera, so am hoping that the pictures come out alright.  Later, while showing the pictures to a friend they are now video instead of pictures which causes me to realize that I am dreaming at this point.  Although the videos are dark and difficult to make out, they are still neat to watch as they look like some sort of new art with patterns moving around in the scenes. 

* Looking At A Lake - Having What Looks Like Five Fingers (WILD)* 
I am someplace like a vacation resort while aware that I am dreaming, where there is this beautiful lake with palm trees and green grass all around it.  It is a hot day as I can feel the heat and see steam coming off the water.  The lake resembles a hand that has five fingers extended out the side of it that go into different areas that have docks and resorts along them.

* On Vacation With My Brother - Giving Him A Shirt And Him Buying Me A Pack Of New T-Shirts (WILD) * 
I am someplace vacationing with my brother while aware that I am dreaming, and loan my brother this extra large shirt that I have.  When he mentions how much he likes the shirt, I tell him to keep it, after which he goes out and buys me a new pack of t-shirts.  I am thinking that I should have bought something for him now.

*Warehouses - Walking Around (WILD)* 
I am walking around this part of town where there are all of these warehouses while aware that I am dreaming.  When I walk up these concrete steps and enter one of the warehouses I sense someone coming, so quickly walk to another part of the warehouse to avoid being seen by them.

----------


## iadr

*Back In An Earlier Dream - Aligning My Bed To Get Maximum Benefits From the Magnets (WILD)* 
I find myself back in the earlier dream where I was in this house with some guy, only this time I am lucid.  I am in the living room with this guy who is trying to figure out what the best way to align our beds to get maximum benefit from the magnets.  I show him these instructions and then setup my bed the way it says it should be setup in the instructions.

*Professor Visiting Dennis The Mennis - Opening This Door And Getting Something Like Paint On His Clothes (WILD)* 
(I'm going to count this as a WILD even though I was not personally involved in it, since it was vivid, and since I was aware the entire time I was watching it that it was a dream.)  I am watching this professor visiting Dennis The Mennis, who when he opens the door to this house, this paint drops on him and gets all over this clothes.  When he tries to open another door, the house falls down.  Dennis' father is now there and tells the professor that he will take care of this.

*Snowy Hill - Flying Down (WILD)*
I am roller blading down this long hallway in my imagination when the scene changes and I am outside flying down this long snowy hill aware that I am dreaming.  

*Gym - Levitating A Power Rack To The Ceiling, Then Letting It Back Down (WILD)*
I am roller blading down this long hallway really fast in my imagination when the scene changes and I am at this gym where there are a couple of guys working out, and where I am aware that I am dreaming.  After wiping something up with this wet paper towel I throw the towel toward this trash can and miss, as the paper towel ends up hitting this bench.  So I walk over and remove it off of the bench and make sure I get it in the trash can this time.  

I decide to test my mental skills, so levitate this giant power rack with all of its weights up to the ceiling, and then carefully let it back down to keep it from crashing when it hits the ground.

----------


## iadr

*Going Through A Building - Closing Doorways Behind Myself (WILD)*
I am roller blading down this street in my imagination when the scene changes and I am going through this building closing doors behind myself while aware that I am dreaming.

*Movie Theater - Billfold Not In My Back Pocket / Floating To The Ceiling (WILD) * 
I am aware that I am dreaming when I find myself someplace like a movie theater where I am getting ready to pay for something when I notice that my billfold is missing from my back pocket.  I am thinking that I may have taken it out of my back pocket and put it in my coat pocket.  I am relieved to find it in my coat pocket.  Almost losing my billfold gets me to thinking, and I decide that I should be doing something other than just paying for things, so I allow myself to float up to the ceiling where I watch the things that are happening below.

*Climbing Down From A High Ladder - Scene coming alive / Finding A Loose Power Line To Grab (WILD)* 
I am climbing down from a very high place on this long ladder in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I am able to see all of these things laying around on the ground far below me.  When I get to the bottom of the ladder I find myself underneath a bridge where there is all of this construction equipment laying around.  When I notice this loose power line hanging down to the ground, I remember an earlier lucid where I grabbed a power line, and decide to do it again.  So I grab the power line with both hands and allow the electricity to flow through my body.  Although I feel a fairly strong current from the wire, I am able to handle the shock much better than the first time I tried this.  So I allow the electricity to continue flowing through me as I hold on the loose power line.

*Gym - Lifting Weights (DILD-Lucid)* 
I am aware that I am dreaming when I find myself in a gym getting ready to lift weights.  When I attempt to lift this barbell, it slips out of one of my hands and I drop it.  This alerts me more to the fact the I am dreaming, so I decide that I can control what I am doing by using my mind.  So I lift the barbell again, only this time use my mind to control it while I am lifting it so that I am able to get it all the way up without dropping it. 

*Taking Some Powder - Seeing This Piano In This Field Which Then Takes Off Flying (WILD)* 
I am aware that I am dreaming while taking some kind of white powder that I have in a table spoon that I am supposed to take 1 1/2 tablespoons of.  I take a heaping teaspoon of the powder and allow it to dissolve in my mouth.  The scene changes and I am looking at this piano out in this field.  After creating some wings on the piano using my imagination, the piano takes off flying in the air flapping its wings.

*On A Road I Used To Live Close To 20 Years Ago - Flying Down The Road Standing Up (WILD)* 
I am on this road that I used to live close to about 20 years ago wanting to get home.  As I am on foot, I am thinking that it is going to take me forever to get home from here.  As I am aware that I am dreaming, I decide to speed things up, so begin using my imagination to increase the speed at which I am traveling.  I am now moving forward at what feels like about 70 mph while still standing upright.  

* Guy Ordering A New System For His TV And Ordering The Human Channel - Watching The Guy Change From Ape To Human (WILD)* 
I am watching this man who has someone over at his house installing some kind of system for his TV while aware that I am dreaming.  When the guy asks the installer what he gets with these certain packages, the installer tells him what channels he gets.  The guy wants another channel though that is called the Human channel, as he now appears to be an ape who wants to become a human.  The human channel is supposed to help him change from an ape to a human.

The installer asks him to wait while he searches for the channel.  The installer finds the channel, and tells him it is channel 13.  After finding where the channel is located, the installer tells the man that they have a difficult time getting good reception on this channel in his area, and asks the guy if he still wants it.  When the man assures the installer that he wants the channel, the installer tunes his TV to channel 13.  I am now watching the guy who ordered the channel going through various stages of changing from an ape to a human.  When he reaches the final stage, he now looks like a human, although he still has several ape like characteristics like his hairline.  

*Approaching An Intersection In My Car - Deliberately Slowing Down To Make Sure To Make It Safely Goes Around A Sharp Corner (WILD) * 
I am aware that I am dreaming while approaching this intersection in my car that is close to where I lived 20 years ago.  When I sense this truck coming up behind me who seems to be in a hurry, I deliberately slow down and take my time going around this corner that I remember having had a difficult time going around in some past dreams.  I take my time and maintain perfect control of my car while going around the corner, while ignoring the ignorant bastard behind me.

* False Awakening - Become Aware During (DILD-Lucid) * 
I am recording my dream on my digital recorder in my imagination when I realize that this is a false awakening and that I am still asleep.  Unfortunately, I become so elated at having become aware of this false awakening, that I completely forget what the dream was about that I was recording.

*Going Back In Time - Watching Abe Lincoln Signing Some Kind Of Document (WILD)* 
While aware that I am dreaming, I am watching this car and truck driving around in this parking lot that seems to be slick as they are sliding around.  The almost look like toy cars that someone is playing with.  The scene changes and I am holding on the back of the truck being pulled really fast.  The truck gets faster and faster until everything becomes a blur.  We seem to be going through time as the truck begins changing into older looking cars like a Model A, and Model T, and finally a carriage that is being pulled by a team of horses.  When the carriage stops, Abraham Lincoln comes to mind.

I am now in a theater where Abraham Lincoln is sitting in this balcony with a bunch of dignitaries conducting some kind of business, as he appears to be signing some sort of papers.  When I see these performers come out on stage in these colorful outfits I become concerned about Abe's welfare, as I am thinking he is about to be shot, and I am not wanting to witness this.  The performers go dancing around the stage putting on an outstanding performance, and the show ends with Abe still alive.  I watch as emblems that seem to represent different time periods in the United State's history flash in front of my eyes.  I am thinking that whatever it was that Abe signed must have really been an important document. 

*In A Chinese Restaurant - Floating To The Ceiling, Then Out To This Large Deck In Back (WILD)*
I am in this restaurant while aware that I am dreaming where the wife is sitting at his table, and where there is something that looks like chunks of beef on this place on my side of the table.  I decide to try floating, so float up to the ceiling, and then start exploring the place some more and end up outside on this large balcony with tables and chairs that overlook this beautiful wooded area.  From the inside this place seemed like a Chinese restaurant, and from the outside looked like a large ship that had been converted into a restaurant.

*Zoo - Taping Some Sort Of Performance (DILD-Lucid)*
I am someplace like a zoo where I am taking some pictures of something like a show in an auditorium.  Although I am focusing my camera and taking what I consider to be very accurate pictures, I am aware that it is dark inside and that I am have no flash on my camera, so am hoping that the pictures come out alright.  Later, while showing the pictures to a friend they are now video instead of pictures which causes me to realize that I am dreaming at this point.  Although the videos are dark and difficult to make out, they are still neat to watch as they look like some sort of new art with patterns moving around in the scenes. 

* Looking At A Lake - Having What Looks Like Five Fingers (WILD)* 
I am someplace like a vacation resort while aware that I am dreaming, where there is this beautiful lake with palm trees and green grass all around it.  It is a hot day as I can feel the heat and see steam coming off the water.  The lake resembles a hand that has five fingers extended out the side of it that go into different areas that have docks and resorts along them.

* On Vacation With My Brother - Giving Him A Shirt And Him Buying Me A Pack Of New T-Shirts (WILD) * 
I am someplace vacationing with my brother while aware that I am dreaming, and loan my brother this extra large shirt that I have.  When he mentions how much he likes the shirt, I tell him to keep it, after which he goes out and buys me a new pack of t-shirts.  I am thinking that I should have bought something for him now.

*Warehouses - Walking Around (WILD)* 
I am walking around this part of town where there are all of these warehouses while aware that I am dreaming.  When I walk up these concrete steps and enter one of the warehouses I sense someone coming, so quickly walk to another part of the warehouse to avoid being seen by them.

----------


## iadr

*Waiting In A Long Line - Finding A Shorter Line (WILD)*
I am waiting in this long line while aware that I am dreaming, to go on something like an amusement park ride, when I see someone go through this door to get into another line.  I follow them through the door and notice this line is much shorter than the line that I was in, so walk over and get in this line.

----------


## iadr

*Parking Lot - Finding A Place To Park Right In Front Of The Casino (WILD)* 
I am driving up to this casino with the wife while aware that I am dreaming, looking for a place to park when I find a place right in front of the casino, in a section of the parking lot I have never parked before.

*High In An Apartment Looking Down The Street - Levitating Two Couches / Checking For Street Signs (WILD) * 
I am high in the air in what looks like an apartment, looking out onto this street below, enjoying all of the lights.  As I explore the place further, the place seems to be something like an Art Studio, while at the same time being this guys apartment.  I levitate a couple of long couches that are against this wall, and then float outside to explore further.  I remember how I wanted to try to find out what I was the next time I am in a lucid, so fly down to the street to see if I can find a street sign.  Although I never see a street sign I sense that the streets are Alexander and Blondo.

*Making Orange Juice In The Kitchen - Levitating Appliances, Floating To The Ceiling, Then Cleaning The Kitchen (WILD)* 
I am making some orange juice in my kitchen while aware that I am dreaming when I notice that I still have about 1/2 can of frozen orange juice left.  I begin pouring the rest of the can into my glass of orange juice, but then realize that this is going to make my orange juice too strong, so then pour the rest into the blender and add some water.  I levitate the refrigerator, stove, and microwave to the ceiling, then allow myself to float up to the ceiling.  I then lower everything back down to the floor and clean up this mess in the kitchen using my imagination.

*Back Yard - Pop Corn Kernels (WILD)* 
I am out in my back yard while aware that I am dreaming, where I notice all of these popcorn kernels laying on the ground.  After picking up a bunch of them up and throw them in the trash, I realize that I could be saving these and planting them to grow pop corn.  So I begin looking for a large bowl to put them in.  When I go inside there is some man in my house who suggests that I try these one bowls that are stacked on top of each other.  When I look at the bowls though, they have these large openings on the sides of them which would allow most of the popcorn to fall out.  I remember a large white bowl that I keep under the counter in the kitchen, so go and get it to use for putting the popcorn in.

*Catnip Planter Sitting On The Floor - Moving It To Another Place In The Sun (WILD)*
While aware that I am dreaming, I find this container with catnip plants in it sitting on the floor in my living room, so am trying to find a place to set it up so that it can get some sunshine.  As all of the places in the living room are filled up, I head for the back room with the plant.  In the back room, the other planters here are pushed over in the spot where this planter usually sits, so I move them over to make room for this planter.  I then water all of the plants using my imagination and imagine them being green and healthy.

*Minor League Baseball Teams - Getting Ready To Watch (WILD)* 
While aware that I am dreaming, I am getting ready to watch what I think are a couple of minor league teams play a game of baseball.  When this voice comes over this loud speaker and says welcome to this game between TCU and the Colorado Buffalos, I realize that these must be college teams.  The scene changes and I am now in my living room looking out at my cars that have frost on their windows.  So I used my imagination to start my cars and warm them up so that the sleet melts off my windows.

*Guy Falling Out Of A Ferris Wheel - Helping Him Down To The Ground Using My Imagination (WILD)* 
While aware that I am dreaming, I find myself somewhere watching this Ferris wheel, which at first seems small, but which when I look at it closer, becomes a giant Ferris wheel.  When I see this guy about to fall out of this cart at the top of the wheel, I decide to help him out, so use my imagination to get him the rest of the way out of the Ferris wheel and lower him to the ground.  He seems very grateful for my help.

----------


## iadr

*Driving Along This Road That Has A Huge Drop Off Next To It - Jumping Off A Cliff And Bouncing Off The Ground (DILD-Lucid)* 
I am driving down this road that has this huge drop off on the right side of the road.  Although this jerk behind me seems to be in a big hurry, I take my time driving along this road to make sure and not run off the cliff.  I even move over into the left hand lane to stay as far away from the cliff as possible because it is a very steep drop off.  The huge drop off causes me to realize that I am dreaming, so decide to just drive off the cliff.  I tell a friend of mine who is driving another car what I am planning to do and he has a hard time believing that I would do such a thing.  So I explain to him that we are dreaming, so that nothing can hurt us.

I dive off the cliff head first, and instead of floating, as I had expected to do, I fall all the way to the ground, and bounce off the ground. (Another unusual event, as I normally stop about a foot above the ground).  I then fly back up the top of the cliff and tell my friend that he should try this himself.  I convince him to try it, and he allows himself to fall backwards off the cliff.  He falls all the way to the ground and hits with a thud, but gets back up and is alright.  When he tries to fly back up to the top as my urging, he loses control and ends up flying underneath the road I am standing on.  So I tell him to angle himself toward me so that he can get back on top of the road, after which he manages to straighten his flight out and is back on the top of the cliff with me.

*Olympic Bar - Swinging Around Frontwards And Backwards (WILD)*
After visualizing myself on a trapeze bar swinging higher and higher, and finally going around in a circle, the scene changes and I am on this Olympic High bar going around and around in a frontwards direction.  After a while I stop and begin going around in the backward direction.   As the backward direction is more difficult to sustain, I reverse directions and begin going forward again.

*Gym - 100 Pound Barbell Hanging From The Ceiling (DILD-Lucid)*
I am the gym when I see this 100 lb barbell hanging from these hooks on the ceiling.  As I am concerned about this falling, I back away from it as does everyone else in the gym.  The barbell hanging from the ceiling causes me to realize that I am dreaming, so I use my imagination to lift the bar off the hooks and lower it to the floor.  I have to concentrate on the bar all the way to the floor to keep it from crashing onto the floor.  I decide at this time that I would prefer to be doing something other than lifting weights while dreaming, so go outside and take off flying.  I am having a difficult time seeing because it is so dark outside but I can sense that I am flying through the air.  After a while I am able to see lights far below me as I am very high in the air.

*Floating Down A Mountain - Landing On A Big Soft Pile Of Snow (WILD) * 
While visualizing myself skiing down a mountain, the scene comes alive and I am now floating down this snowy hill that seems to go on forever.  I eventually land on this big pile of soft snow, and then continue going down the hill

*Work - Floating Through The Glass, Then Going Higher (WILD)* 
I am at work doing something on my computer when this guy brings this large glass over to me that appears to be the glass I drink out of at work.  I realize at this time that I am dreaming, and decide I would rather do something other than work in this dream, so go over to this window and float though the window and hover over the city.  The scene changes and I am now in my bedroom with my big gray cat who is using the litter box.  I float up to the ceiling myself, and then levitate him up to the ceiling.  He seems to enjoy floating with me on the ceiling, so I float over and begin petting him.

*Looking Out Over The City - Flying Away In A Helicopter (WILD)* 
I am imagining myself high in this building looking out over the city, when the scene comes alive and I find myself floating out over the city.  My position changes and I seem to be sitting in a chair while floating above the city.  When I feel myself being pulled upward and to the left, I realize that I am in a helicopter that is taking off into the air.  I am now flying all over the city in this helicopter.

----------


## iadr

*Seeing A Guy I Used To See At Work - Failing To Recognize Me (WILD)* 
I am at work while aware that I am dreaming when I see this guy I used to see at work about 10 years ago.  He looks much older now as he has a gray beard.  When I walk over and ask him how things are going, he seems to not recognize me, so I introduce myself after which he remembers me.

----------


## iadr

*Hallway In A Mall - Going Down An Escalator (WILD)*
I am going through the carpeted hallway in this building while aware that I am dreaming.  The hallway is a greenish yellow color.  When I come to this lobby at the end of hallway, there are two escalators that go down to the floor below, one on the left of me, and another one on the right.  As I am unsure which elevator to take, I float up to the top of the mall which is a large dome area to take a look around.  After a bit, I float back down and take the escalator on the left.  When I get to the bottom of the escalator I see this store in front of me, so I float in for a look around.  All of the displays appear to be made out of cardboard, but maybe that's because it was so dark and I was unable to see very clearly.

----------


## iadr

*Driving Down A Country Road - Ending Up In A Room With The Wife And 3 Gals, Then Cleaning The Room (WILD)* 
I am driving down this country road in my car going really fast while aware that I am dreaming when I see these kids playing in this yard up ahead.  I hold onto my steering wheel tightly to make sure and keep my car in the road.  The scene changes and I am in this room with the wife and 3 odd looking gals who are wearing this weird make up and have all kinds of jewelry in their ears, noses, and mouths.  They bring this cat over and hand it to the wife, and then go back into this other room.  There are beads hanging down all over this room.  As this room seems a little creepy to me I decide to change the scenery, so cause a whirlwind to come through the room and clean it up.  We are now a nice clean clinic or hospital with all of these doctors and nurses in their clean white uniforms.  As we leave this place I concentrate on having it be a nice sunny day outside, after which the scene changes again, and the wife and I are sitting by this quiet lake enjoying a nice picnic.  I decide to try and find my body, after which I am in my bedroom looking down at myself. 

*floating Around This Room For What Seems Like Hours - Telling My Parents About It Afterward (DILD-Lucid) * 
I am floating all around this room while sitting in this invisible chair when I become aware that I am dreaming.  I have perfect control of my movements as I float around and around the room, time and again.  It seems like I am floating for at least 2 or 3 hours, and possibly the entire night.  I then have a false awakening in which I am telling my parents about this incredible lucid dream I just had where I was floating around this room in a sitting position all night long while I slept.  When I wake up for real, I had only been sleeping for 15 minutes.

*Pouring Cherry Juice Into My Orange Juice - Pouring Way Too Much (WILD)* 
I am pouring this tart cherry juice that I recently bought into a glass of orange juice when I accidentally pour way too much, as I pour about 3 ounces of it in instead of just 1 ounce.  I think about sticking my measuring spoon down into the orange juice to get the cherry juice back out, but it has already blended in with the orange juice.  Realizing that I am dreaming, I rewind the dream to where I was getting the cherry juice out of the refrigerator and then change the ending of the dream to see myself just leaving the cherry juice in the refrigerator this time.

*Roller Blading Down The Freeway - Passing A Semi (WILD)* 
I begin roller blading down my street very fast and then get on a freeway where I am going even faster.  The scene comes alive and I am roller blading down the freeway next to the huge semi on the right side of me.  I am watching as he is being careful to stay in his lane, but still feel unsafe being next to such a large truck.  So I speed up and pass the truck, after which the scene changes and I enter another lucid.

*Sitting On This Ledge In My Back Room - Being A Plant (WILD)*
I am sitting inside this flower pot that is on this ledge in my back room when I realize that I am a catnip plant.  I am enjoying basking in the sunlight that is coming through the window and am enjoying the company of my fellow catnip plants sitting on the ledge next to me.

----------


## iadr

*Apartment Building - Viewing, Then Re-Decorating (WILD)* 
I am way up high in what appears to be an apartment building while aware that I am dreaming, and am able to look down in the middle of the building where I see this elaborate white doorway.  By the looks of the door this bottom part looks almost like a funeral home.  As I float out and look at the building from the outside, it looks like an older apartment building.  I decide to do some re-decorating, so imagine the building being more modern, after which it is now much more modern looking.  I float up to the roof of the building where there is a nice patio and swimming pool.

*Elevator - Taking Me Into The Future (WILD)* 
I am walking up this sidewalk while aware that I am dreaming when I come to this huge modern looking building with an all glass front.  As I walk into the building, there is a modern glass see through elevator.  I walk into the elevator and press the button for the top floor which is 100.  The elevator begins going up really fast at which time I sense that I am in some sort of time machine that is taking me into the future, possibly 100 years into the future.  

When we arrive I sense something about a new world government.  Everything seems automated here.  there are no cars as there is mass transit everywhere.  A person can move from one city to the next in a very short period of time using this system, and can either travel alone by stepping into a cart and specifying where they want to go, or can travel on a public system for those who like to travel with a group.  This mass transit system seems to have made airplanes obsolete, as it is faster and more economical than airplanes, and there is no fuel required to run this system, as the power is generated from some other source, part of which seems to be solar.  

The food here is much more efficient than todays food, as it is highly concentrated and packed with energy that is designed to fuel a persons body, rather than clog it down with cholesterol producing fats like many of today's foods are.  Everyone here seems to be quite fit, mainly from the kind of food that they eat.  People here also seem to be much more in tune to spiritual things and and are into holistic things like natural healing and eating right to stay healthy.  Diseases like cancer are non-existent here because people have learned to eat right to avoid these kinds of diseases.  

Although there are night clubs and bars, they serve health drinks, and there is no smoking in this place, as cigarettes have been done away with.  This now seems to be more like 1000 years in the future instead of just 100 years.  I now find myself back in the elevator going back down to where I started from.

*Huge Water Slide - Watching People Riding Down (WILD) * 
I am watching people riding down this large water slide while aware that I am dreaming.  They are on what looks like a roller coaster as the carts are all hooked to each other, and the carts each seat 4 people across in them.  I watch as this thing that looks like a roller coaster comes down over this water slide.

*Modern Office Building - Getting Rid Of A Couple Of Smokers / Being Evacuated Into This Long Tunnel (DILD-Lucid)* 
I am in this modern office building while aware that I am dreaming, which building has these very modern offices that are quite close together, but which are very efficient.  The office that I am in has these three people in it, two of who are smoking.  This lady is blowing smoke out of her nose and making smoke rings with her mouth, while this guy on the other side of me is also smoking and getting his smoke all over me.  I get a little ticked at how inconsiderate these two people are, so lift them both up in the air using my imagination and fire them off like torpedoes.

I head down the hall to this restroom which I am the only one in when I first get there.  When I get ready to leave I hear that someone else has come in now and is one of the stalls.  When I get back to my office something has happened that is causing them to evacuate everyone out of the building.  They evacuate everyone into this hallway that goes into someplace like a concrete tunnel.  As the tunnel is quite crowded with everyone in here, I can see certain people beginning to get claustrophobic.  In fact, I might feel that way myself were I not aware that I was dreaming and able to  change things if I choose.  

The entire time I am in this building I am carrying this digital voice recorder with me recording this dream, at least I think I am recording it.  (Unfortunately this is all taking place in my imagination so nothing is getting recorded at all).  I am a little concerned about what these people might be thinking about me recording everything into my digital recorder, but continue recording everything anyway.  When this guy who looks really stressed asks me how I can be so relaxed in this place, I tell him that it is all in the mind, and that a person can close their eyes and imagine themselves being somewhere else to take their mind off of this place like I have been doing.  Because I am aware that this is a dream I feel no panic like the other people here are feeling since I know that I can change the scene to do something else if I decide to.

*Football Team - Watching Them Practice (Vivid)* 
I am watching a football team practicing that is able to run over every other football team they play.  I watch as their head coach is on the field with them playing quarterback showing them how to do something.  When he runs and makes it all the way to end zone everyone congratulates him.  He acts really humble though and says that it is his job to be able to do this.

*Locker Room With Aluminum Lockers - Lifting Weights / Jumping On A Trampoline / Flying Off To A Church (WILD)* 
I am in this locker room at this gym while aware that I am dreaming, where there are all of these full length aluminum lockers.  I use my imagination to dress myself to work out and then head out into the gym.  the gym looks like a giant warehouse with exercise machines all over it.  This appears to be large military gym.  I decide to have some fun, so find the heaviest barbell I can, which appears to have about 400-500 pound on it, and lift it repeatedly over my head using only one arm.  No one seems to even notice.

When I notice this section of the gym where these two trampolines are at, I walk over for a closer look.  One of the trampolines is being used but the other one is free.  Both of the trampolines have netting around them to keep someone from falling off of them onto the floor.  I get on the free trampoline and begin bouncing up and down, turning backward and frontward flips when I bounce.  I decide to see how high I can bounce, so begin bouncing higher and higher.  When I get to the ceiling, I grab a hold of this bar that just happens to be up there.  This seems to get everyone's attention as I see people pointing up at me.  I start swinging back and forth while holding onto the bar, and then let go, and head back down to the trampoline doing a couple of somersaults on my way back down.  

This was so much fun that I decide to do it gain, so begin bouncing as high as I can.  When I get to the ceiling this time, I go right through it and am now standing on the top of the building.  As I can sense that people inside the gym are wondering where I went, I decide to take off flying.  I am flying over all of these grassy areas that appear to be soccer fields, and see a baseball field up ahead.  When I see what looks like a church in the distance I fly over to it and then fly inside. It feels good inside the church as it is very peaceful and quiet in here.  I notice a bunch of monks in here who are all dressed in black robes, only they are from the spirit realm and not the physical.  They gather here to either worship or just meet together.  I decide to just relax and enjoy this place until the next lucid scene appears.

*Gym - Young Ladies Being Taught How To Walk / Having Sex (DILD-Lucid)* 
I am watching this older man who goes to this gym to learn how to do something.  In this one class where they are teaching something like martial arts, he tells them that he already knows how to do this from an earlier class that he attended.  I watch as he then walks through this room where these three gals are being taught by some lady how to walk to show off their bodies when they walk.  I become lucid at this point and realize I am dreaming. When I ask the gals what they are doing after class, their instructor butts in and tells me that they are all busy because they all have to do something after class.  I decide to wait around until their instructor leaves and ask again.

When their instructor leaves I ask the gals if they would be interested in some sex.  The gals now seem younger than before as they are all giddy and giggling.  One of them says that she is interested though, so her and I go off somewhere and have sex.  (Just wish I was a little more aware of what my dream body was doing at this point, because it was obviously having more fun that I am laying here in bed)

*Blender Jar - Cleaning Out By Hand Then Using A Sprayer (WILD)  * 
I am cleaning out my blender jar by hand using a wash cloth while aware that I dreaming when I get the idea of using the sprayer from the sink to do this.  (Never thought of that.  Will have to give that a try).

*Long Beach With Light Poles Then A College University - Floating Around (WILD) * 
I am looking at this long beach while aware that I am dreaming, that has these light poles running along the side of it that is by the street.  The scene changes and I on now floating around what looks like a huge college campus with green grass and trees everywhere and university type buildings off in the distance.  I seem to be in another country, as the words England, and then Cambridge University comes to my mind.

----------


## iadr

*Busy Street - Standing Next To Trying To Catch A Bus (WILD)*
I am standing on a sidewalk next to a busy street while aware that I am dreaming.  They are a lot of other people on the sidewalk also.  I am wanting to catch this bus, but it is getting ready to leave, and the driver refuses to open the door back up to let me on.  I run alongside the bus beating on the door trying to get the bus driver to let me on, but he keeps right on driving.  I get ahead of the bus and wait for it at the next bus stop, but the driver goes right by this stop without stopping.  This is too much, so I grab a hold of something on the side of bus and ride along on the outside of the bus while the bus pulls me through the air.

----------


## iadr

*Psychic Cloth - Handing To Three Ladies (WILD)* 
I have something like a wigi board to these 3 psychic ladies while aware that I am dreaming, only it is a cloth with various symbols around it that seem to be used for psychic readings.  The lady in charge tells me that she can use this and thanks me for it.  Afterward I am wondering if I should have kept the cloth to use myself.

*Sitting At A Bar - Bar Tender Making Up A Drink That Is Supposed To Help Me OBE (WILD)* 
I am sitting at a bar where this lady bartender is making up a drink for me that she tells me will help me have an out of body experience.

----------


## iadr

*High On A Cliff - Looking Out Over With The Wife (WILD)* 
I am standing up on this cliff looking out over some scenery below with the wife while dreaming.

*Work - Almost Spilling A Glass Of Pop (WILD)* 
I am at work while aware that I am dreaming while standing next to this guys cube where there is this glass of pop with ice in it sitting on this ledge.  I almost knock the pop over, but manage to catch it before it spills all over the place.

*Parking Lot - Changing Parking Places With Another Car (WILD)* 
I am standing in this parking lot looking inside of this white car with gray interior while aware that I am dreaming, when I notice this old man sitting in the car wearing this hat, who then gets out and starts walking up the sidewalk.  Wanting to exercise my imagination, I levitate his car up using the left side of my brain, and then levitate my car up using the right side of my brain.  I then slide my car underneath his car and sit my car down where his car was parked, and then move his car over and sit it down where my car had been parked.  (This took a great deal of concentration as I had to use both parts of my brain to accomplish it).

*EMail - Nice Dance (WILD)* 
I am looking at this email at work while aware that I am dreaming that says "Nice Dance".  I remember having seen this email before in an earlier dream sometime.

*Standing In Bathroom - Taking A Shower (WILD)* 
I am standing in my bathroom taking a show while aware that I am dreaming when I remember that I have no shower in my bathroom.

----------


## iadr

*Female Cat - Coming In From Outside (WILD)* 
I see my smallest female cat coming in from outside while aware that I am dreaming, and notice that my other two cats are also out in the yard.  I am surprised that my other female cat left her alone.  When I look at her, she seems to have some blood on her back and possibly some teeth marks as she appears to have been bit by a wild animal.  I decide to change this scene, so imagine her being in perfect health with no teeth marks on her.  She then jumps up in my arms and I carry her inside.

----------


## iadr

*Work - Forgot To Bring My Gym Bag (WILD)*
I am at work while aware that I am dreaming when I notice that I have forgotten to bring my gym clothes to work with me.  I correct the situation by imagining my gym clothes packed in my bag, and then head down to the gym to work out.

*Standing On A Sidewalk - Truck Driving Toward Me With Its Light On / Catching A Ride On The Back Of (WILD)*
I am outside at work standing on this sidewalk early in the morning while aware that I am dreaming, when this truck comes driving down the road toward me with its lights on.  Realizing that I am dreaming, I grab onto something on the back of the truck and let it pulls me through the air like a flag.

*Water Skiing When Scene Comes Alive - Floating In Middle Of A High Building / Flying Over To Other Buildings (WILD)*
I am being pulled by a jet ski really fast through this water in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I am skiing underneath this large concrete bridge, after which there is also scenery on the side of the lake that I am watching go by.  The scene changes and I am now in the middle of this very high building floating up by the ceiling. 

I float through this hallway in front of me, and then notice another hallway, so start floating down it.  At the end of the second hallway there is a large glass stairwell, which is similar to a glass elevator, only it has stairs.  While in the stairwell, I look down and notice that I am about 100 stories high.  

There are a couple of other tall buildings, one of which is even taller than the building I am in, off in the distance.  I take off flying to the other building and land on its roof, then fly off to the other tall building.  As neither of these buildings is as nice as the building I was in, I fly back over to the first building and land inside.

----------


## iadr

*Cats - Walking Across The Street (WILD)* 
I am out in my driveway where I see my big male cat and small female cat in the driveway while aware that I am dreaming.  When they see me, they start walking toward the street and walk across the street.  I am glad that no cars were coming.  I decide to change this scene, so imagine them walking toward the fence and going into my backyard to play instead.

----------


## iadr

*Conference Room At Work - Levitating Everyone, Then Floating Up To The Roof And Diving Off (WILD)* 
I am in this large conference room at work while aware that I am dreaming, where these people are all sitting around this long horseshoe shaped table, when I realize that I have gas. (First time this has ever happened to me in a dream).  As I realize that I am dreaming though, this is of no concern to me, as I am thinking that no one will notice.  I levitate everyone one including their chairs and the conference room table to the ceiling, but when it seems strange to see no one on the floor except for me, I lower everyone back down to the floor.  I take off flying through the ceiling and have to go through what feels like about 20 floors to get to the roof.  When Look down on the ground, I am unable to see anything, probably because it is dark outside and I am so high in the air.  I dive off the building and begin turning somersaults on the way down until the I find myself back in my body laying in my bed.

*Walmart Parking Lot - Standing In An Intersection And Letting Cars Run Through Me (WILD)* 
I am in my car in this Walmart parking lot while aware that I am dreaming, getting ready to drive out onto this road.  I have to wait on a couple of cars driving down the road first though, one of which is a small red sports car that turns into the parking lot.  After turning out on the road, I head up toward this stop light where there is a lot of traffic.  Since I realize I am dreaming, I get out of my car and stand in the intersection and allow the cars to run through me.  When this large black pickup truck starts driving toward me that seems to have an arrogant driver in it, I levitate it toward the side of the road and roll it on its side two or three times.    ::chuckle:: 

*Parking Lot - Jumping Onto A Van (WILD)* 
I am standing out in this parking lot while aware that I am dreaming where there is this van that this guy is standing next to while talking to a couple of other guys who he seems to be showing how to do something.  I tell this guy that I bet I could jump up on this van from where I am standing, which is only about 5 feet away from the van.  He tells me that he thinks I can do it also since I am dreaming.  I then back up about 20 feet from the van and tell the guy that I bet I could even jump up on the van from here.  He seems to doubt that I can do this from this distance even though I am dreaming, so I decide to show him that I can.  So I bend my knees and jump as hard as I can and land on top of the van.  I am so excited that I made it that I stand on the van and shout "I did it!"  ::banana:: 

*Parking Lot Outside Of A Bonanza - Creating Hills In The Road The Straightening The Road Back Out (WILD)* 
I am standing out in the parking lot at this Bonanza restaurant that I used to go to several years ago, while aware that I am dreaming.  I am watching something happen inside the restaurant I think, but 5 second later I have forgotten what I was watching.  I continue the dream by standing outside in the parking lot watching all of the traffic drive by.  I use my imagination to create some steep hills in the road in front of the restaurant which the cars are now having to drive up and down.  I decide that I've inconvenienced these dcs enough at this time, so level the road back out the way it should be.

*Driving Down A Road That Goes By This Lake - Driving Out Onto The Lake (WILD)* 
I am driving down this road that goes around this lake while aware that I am dreaming, when I decide to drive out onto the lake with my car.  When I get on the lake my car changes into something like a pontoon boat which allows it to float.  I take off across the lake in my boat and turn the speed up as fast as it will go.  I am really going fast along the lake, which now looks so long that it almost looks like a river.

*Walking Down A Street - Ending Up In Someone's Garage (WILD)* 
I am skiing down this snowy hill while aware that I am dreaming when the scene changes and I am standing in this street that has another street that goes off to the left of it, and which appears to be in a residential neighborhood.  There is a car parked on the left side of road ahead of me and another parked on the right side of the road ahead of it.  There is a driveway at the end of the street that has a long trailer parked in it.  There is snow on the side of the street and a bit of snow on the street, although the street has been plowed.  

I walk into the driveway at the end of the street and end up in this guys garage where these two cars are up in the air on these racks.  I am wondering what makes of car they are, so look at them closer to see if I can see any writing on them.  I see that the first car is a Chevy Impala from the back of it, but am unable to see any writing on the second car, although it looks very similar to the first car.  I walk around and look at the front of the second car, and see that it is also a Chevy Impala.  I forget what else I did, although it seems like I was talking to this guy who was working on the cars.

*Petting This Friendly Squirrel - Ending Up In A Swimming Pool With These Snakes (Vivid And Scary)* 
(I'm going to include this one even though I never got lucid because it was so vivid and odd)
I go across the street from where I live when I notice this little squirrel is following me.  He's really a friendly little guy who looks more like a rabbit than a squirrel, although I sense that he is a squirrel.  I lean down and pet him and am thinking about taking him home for a pet when I notice all of these flees on him, at which time I realize how expensive it would be to have another pet as I would have to get him vaccinated and treated for flees.  I decide to leave him in the wild, although I am wishing I had some way to get rid of his flees for him.  (Where's my lucidity when I need it?)  

For some reason I decide to start eating him, as it seems like I eat animals like this raw all the time.  ???  I only eat a little bit of him though so that he can easily grow back the part of him that I eat.  The scene changes and I am now in this swimming pool that is under this shelter house and that has these long snakes with big heads in the water around the side of the pool.  When one of the snakes starts gliding over toward me I move over to get away from it.  Fortunately he turns and starts going a different direction.  I am trying to swim away from the snakes but am having difficulty swimming because of a cramp in my left foot.  I keep stretching my foot to try to get the cramp out while trying to swim away, but am having difficulty getting the cramp out.  I finally wake up with a cramp in my foot.

*Guys Basement - Watching These Small Cars Racing Around A Track (WILD)* 
I am in this guys basement watching these little cars going around this track while aware that I am dreaming, when I decide to have a little fun and speed the cars up.  I get the cars going really fast using my imagination until they are going so fast that they fly right off the track.    ::chuckle:: 

*High In The Air On A Platform - Walking Out On These Clouds Then Boarding This Cloud Shaped Like A Space Ship (WILD)* 
I am up really high on this platform while aware that I am dreaming where I am unable to see anything at first, although I can sense that I am really high.  When I notice that there are clouds all around me, I take off walking across the clouds.  They feel sort of like pillows and hold me up.  I walk over these clouds until I come to this one cloud that looks different than the other clouds as it is shaped like a jet.  I walk into this cloud and sit down in this seat.  

Suddenly the wife is in the seat next to me (where did she come from?) handing me this seat belt and making sure I put it on.  She then fastens her seat belt, after which we take off flying really fast.  I am glad that she had me put my seat belt on at this point.  We are going so fast that I feel out of control and am gasping for air.  Finally the cloud slows down and I am able to control where we are going simply by thinking about which way I would like to go.  I take us down where we are able to see the ground and then maneuver us to the right and left before heading back up into the air.

----------


## iadr

*BBQ Chicken - Getting Ready To Eat (WILD)* 
I have this large piece of BBQ Chicken on a plate in front of me that I am getting ready to eat while aware that I am dreaming.  It seems to be 1/2 of a chicken.  When another 1/2 of the chicken arrives I take it and put it on my plate also as I figure I can eat an entire chicken since this is all I am eating.

*School - Standing In Front Of (WILD)* 
I am standing in front of this school that has a two tone color, with the  bottom part being a darker brownish color, and the top part being a lighter tanned color.  The upper section of the school has some ground behind it that appears to be a school yard and that has this high chain link fence around it.  There is a sidewalk with some steps and a railing leading up to the school.  I see a a couple of signs in the distance that I am thinking might tell me where I am at, and that I am wanting to get a closer look at.

I walk up the sidewalk where I sense this one sign says "Welcome", and where I see the colors red, blue, and white, which I am thinking may be a flag, although things are a bit out of focus at this point.  I enter the school and am in what appears to be a gymnasium where there are all of these blue mats on the floor, and where people appear to be preparing something.  All of a sudden my position has changed and I m at the top of the gym looking down on everything.  I notice that sunlight coming through these windows shining on me which feels good.

*Gym - Gal Smiling At Me (WILD)* 
I am at this gym getting ready to do some stomach exercises when this gal on a mat in the main part of the gym turns around and smiles really big at me.  I instantly become lucid, but am planning to do some exercises in this special section of the gym where they have these mats that people can exercise on.  When I get to that part of the gym though, there is some kind of class being held there, as all of these ladies are using the mats.  When I see this single black mat laying in the corner, I decide to take it over next to the gal who smiled at me and exercise next to her.  So I take my mat over and begin exercising next to her while I talk to her. 

*Reentering Earlier Dream - Making Out With The Gal (WILD)* 
I reenter the previous dream, and once again bring my mat over next to the gal who had smiled at me.  Only this time, as she acts pleased that I have come over to be next to her, I lay down next to her and begin making out with her.  While we are making out, I hear this voice that appears to be a males voice asking me if I consider this to be a worthwhile way to spend a lucid, so I answer and says "Sure, wht else could I be doing and having some much fun."

*Big Gray Cat - Brushing His Hair (WILD)* 
My big gray cat is in front of me and I am brushing his hair while aware that I am dreaming, when I notice this big mat in his hair.  Instead of pulling the mat out with a comb like I sometimes do, I use my imagination to loosen the mat so that the comb easily goes through it and and combs it out.  I then give my little boy a big hug.

*Pill - Dropping On The Floor (WILD)* 
I have one vitamin in my hand already when I grab another vitamin, which I end up dropping on the floor in this bowl of dry cat food.  I am about to stoop down and pick up my vitamin when I realize that I am dreaming, so decide to use my imagination to pick up the pill.  So I rewind the dream to the place where I dropped the pill, and this time imagine myself taking the pill without dropping it.

*Coming Into My Kitchen With Some Ducks - Using My Imagination To Have The Wife Start Fixing Them (WILD)* 
I come into my kitchen with my big gray cat while aware that I am dreaming, and put something like a couple of ducks down on this counter that I seem to have hunted.  Maybe it was my cat that hunted them since I never hunt.  I hear some kind of squeal when I walk into the kitchen.  As I am wanting the wife to clean these and fix them to eat, I imagine her preparing them to eat.

*Way Up On A Platform - Diving Off (WILD)* 
I am imagining myself being way up on this platform when the scene comes alive and I am there.  I decide to dive off, so dive off the platform and do a couple of somersaults on the way down.  I suddenly feel like everything is happening in slow motion,  It's an incredible feeling as I have perfect control of my motion.  I level myself out so that I am heading down feet first, and then stop myself about a foot above the ground. (First time I've ever experienced that much conscious control).

*Entering A Room Where This Gal Is - Walking Over And Talking To Her  (WILD)* 
I enter this room while aware that I am dreaming where there is this gal that I would like to get to know better, so I walk over and start talking to her.

*Jet ski - Riding Through The Water (WILD)* 
I am having this jet ski pull me through the water in my imagination when the scene comes alive but changes as I am now standing on this dock looking at this jet ski.  I decide to take it for a ride so go heading out onto the lake on it.  When I hit these waves head on I go flying up in the air.  After hitting a few of these waves head on I decide that it would probably be more fun to go with the waves instead of against them, so turn the jet ski around and begin riding the waves on it.  I am now flying along on top of the waves really enjoying myself.

----------


## iadr

*Gym - Getting Ready To Go Into The Steam Room (WILD)*
I am at the gym getting ready to go into the steam room while aware that I am dreaming when this fat guy comes walking by stark naked headed for the steam room.  I am thinking that this guy eats too much and should go on a diet.

*Spaghetti - Helping Someone Get It Out Of A Pot (WILD)*
I am watching someone trying to get some spagetti out of this pot using this small pair of tongs while aware that I am dreaming, when I realize that that are working way to hard at them.  So I take the pot over to the sink and drain the water out, then dump the entire pot of spaghetti on their plate.  I then use my imagination to lift the sauce pot off the stove and carefully pour it on thier spaghetti.

*Auditorium - Trying To Get Around These Guy That Are Talking (WILD)*
I am in this large auditorium while aware that I am dreaming, trying to get around these guys who are standing in the way blocking this isle while they are talking.  As there are these metal stands in my way on the other side of them, I use my imagination to move the stands out of the way so I can get by.  I then levitate the guys into the air and leave them up there to talk.  I seem to be someplace like gymnasium now because the ceiling is about 30 feet high.  I go outside and decide to try jumping over the building.  So I get a good run and jump as high as I can.  I come down on the top of the building, bounce off the top of it, and then land on the other side.

*High In The Air - Looking down A City Below / Being Focused Like A Camera (WILD)*
I am imagining myself high in this building looking down at the street below when the scene come alive and I find myself floating way high up looking down on this city in the middle of the night.  I am floating face down and am turning slowly in a clockwise motion.  After a bit the scene below becomes much clearer as I now appear to be closer to the ground, only about 20 stories in the air.  It appears that I was being adjusted like a camera lense to be able to focus in on the scene below.

*Large Banquet Room - Looking For A Table To Eat At (WILD)*
I am in a large banquet room while aware that I am dreaming, where there are all of these tables with people sitting at them eating.  It seems like these are all people from work, although I am unable to recognize any of them.  I walk to the other side of the room to get a better look and see if there is anyone here that I know and can sit with, but there is no one that I recognize.  All of the tables are full, as they all have people sitting at them with no vacancies.  As I had been thinking about grabbing a fast bite to eat and then leaving, I decide to just go ahead and leave.

*Outside By A Garage - Guy Catching Things Thrown To Him In His Mouth (WILD)*
I am standing outside where there are two or three people standing at this garage while aware that I am dreaming.  Someone is throwing things to this one guy who is running around catching the things in his mouth.  I jump up on top of the garage to get a better look around where I see something in the distance that looks like a water tower.

*Old Friend - Running Into (WILD)*
I am standing next to this gal that I used to have a crush on about 30 years ago, but who was about 10 years older than I was, while aware that I am dreaming.  (First time I've thought about her in years).  I seem to be massaging her shoulders comforting her.  I am telling her how nice she looks and how she has kept herself in such good shape, as she is still thin and shapely looking.

----------


## iadr

*Way Up High - Looking Out Over A Railing (WILD)*
I am way up high on what feels like a platform with a single railing in front of me while aware that I am dreaming.  I feel a bit woozy from being so high even though I know it is a dream.  I am looking down at a city far below.  I decide to test my courage, so stand up on the rail and walk across it, then turn around and walk back.  I then do a handstand on the rail and walk across it on my hands, after which I walk on my hands backwards to where I started.

*Looking At Some Charts - Nice Colors Blending In Together (WILD)*
I am looking at this chart while aware that I am dreaming that has these really nice colors blending into it.  There is this light orange color and a light yellow color on parts of the chart that are blending in with these other soft colors.  I am enjoying looking at how all of the colors blend in together.

----------


## iadr

*Brother And I - Being Taken To Some Guys House To Go On A Mission Into The Dream World (DILD-Lucid)* 
My brother and I are being taken to this guys house to meet his brother.  When we get to his house it is an older house with a screened in porch.  We have been taken here in order to go on a mission into the dream world with him and his brother.  The way he got us to go with him is that he talked us into doing something that convinced us that we were dreaming, like banging our heads against a wall and finding out that it didn't hurt.  Now that we are both aware that we are dreaming, we are going on this mission with him and his brother into the dream world.  I had been thinking earlier that this guy was taking me to his house to fight me before i discovered that he was planning to take us on a mission with him into the dream world.

*Fair - Finding Money Laying On The Ground (DILD-Lucid)* 
I am someplace like a fair where I am picking up these quarters off of the ground that seem to have fallen out of my pockets when I was riding the Ferris Wheel earlier, and had gotten turned upside down.  While picking up the quarters I notice a couple of valuable 50 cent pieces laying on the ground, so also pick them up.  The valuable 50 cent pieces cause me to realize that I am dreaming.  I decide to have a little fun so get a good run and fly up on top of the Ferris Wheel where I am watching it go around, and then fly over and land on a couple of other high rides.  As I can sense that people below are beginning to watch me, I take off flying into the night.

*High In A Building - Exploring, Then Free Falling To The Ground And Shooting Back Up (WILD)* 
I am way up high inside this building while aware that I am dreaming, in a hallway where the windows have these thick black window sills around them.  As I walk down the hallway I notice some restrooms down this hallway to the right, and some other offices at the end of the hallway.  I float back this way to explore the other offices which have full length windows going out to the street.  I am enjoying the view from here although I am only about 15 stories high at this point. I use my imagination to float out on my back and then free fall to the ground.  I am able to control my fall and stop about 6 inches from the ground.  I then attempt to propel myself back up to where I had come from, but having difficulty doing this until I imagine some jets underneath me that shoot me back up.  When I get up to where I had been earlier, I come to an abrupt halt in mid air.  I turn over to face the ground on my front and once again allow myself to free fall to the ground, once again stopping about 6 inches from the ground before shooting myself back up to the top again.

*Baseball Game - Bottom Of Ninth Inning (WILD)* 
I am watching a baseball game between a couple of college teams while aware that I am dreaming, where it is bottom of the ninth inning with 2 men on base and two outs.  When the batter hits a double that scores both runners, the team that is up to bat wins the game which is really depressing for the other team since they had been so close to winning the game.

*Swimming To The Bottom Of The Ocean - Going To Get Something (WILD)* 
I am swimming to the bottom of the ocean to get something while aware that I am dreaming.  (I remembered this dream later after getting up, and that's all I remember, except that I knew I was dreaming at the time.)

*Water Skiing Across A Lake - Watching My Flips In Slow Motion (WILD)* 
I am water skiing across this lake in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I doing all kind of acrobatic flips, mostly side slips while skiing.  After each series of flips, the scenery is being replayed to me in slow motion by my subconscious.  The scenes I am watching in slow motion were very much like the landscape a person would see when riding a roller coaster that takes them upside down.  (It was awesome watching the landscape as the flips were being replayed in slow motion)

----------


## iadr

*Restaurant - First Day At Work (DILD-Lucid)*
I have applied for this part time job working somewhere like a Shoneys Restaurant as a waiter, and it is my first day to work, and I am running late.  It is 1:10pm when I get to the restaurant and I was supposed to be there at 1pm.  When I walk in, the wife is sitting in a booth next to a man and with several employees from the restaurant.  She tells me that I am late and tells me to hang my coat up in the back room and just help anyone who needs help.  I apologize for being late and go to hang up my coat.  

I begin by looking for people who need refills on their drinks.  As there are several people whose ice has melted, I go and get several glasses of ice and begin handing them out, in addition to a pitcher of Coke and Pepsi that I carry with me and use to fill people's drinks with.  As someone from table 2 and table 5 have asked me to bring them some ice tea, I am repeating the numbers 2 and 5 to myself as I go to get some ice tea.  

When I get back to where the drinks are I become lucid and decide that I should be something other than waiting tables while lucid, so create several robots to go out and fill peoples drinks and clean their tables for me.  When an attractive waitress just happens to show up in the back room I indulge myself in a little sex. 

*Circus - Jumping On A Trampoline - Lighting Up Light Bulbs (WILD)*
I am roller blading down the freeway in my imagination passing all kinds of cars when the scene comes alive and I see this bridge up ahead with a river under it.  As I am drawn to the river, I leave the freeway and begin floating down the river.  After a while I get bored so turn around and head back toward the freeway.  

The scene changes and I am now standing in front of a large trampoline, so I get on and start bouncing around turning backward flips in the air with each jump.  After a while I get bored of this so begin just seeing how high I can jump.  I go higher and higher until I find myself at the top of something like a circus tent where I grab a hold of this bar and begin swinging myself on it.  

I am going backwards around and around on this bar.  After a while I slow myself down and begin going forwards.  About the 3 times going forward I let go of the bar and fly over to this platform.  I become aware that people are watching me at this point so decide to put on a show for them.  So I dive out and allow myself to free fall into this net that is below me, only I stop in mid air about a foot about the net.

_As soon as I remember a lucid task I wanted to complete of lighting up a light bulb in my mouth and hands there are light bulbs all around me.  So I grab a couple of light bulbs and stick one in each side of my mouth, and then grab one for each hand.  I discover that biting down on the end of the light bulb causes the light to come on, so bite down on both of the light bulbs in my mouth, and then squeeze the ends of the light bulbs in my hands to make them come on.  I am now walking around with these lights blinking in my mouth and hands.  I feel like a circus clown, and probably look like one too._  ::chuckle::

----------


## iadr

*Standing On Top Of A Long Dam / Climbing A Tree / Trying To Compose A Poem (WILD)*
I am standing on top of this long dam while aware that I am dreaming, that seems to be comprised mostly of heavy metal.  I go walking across the top of the dam and about half way across the dam decide to dive off.  I dive off and begin free falling face down and feel myself going really fast.  I stop about a foot above the water and level myself out so that I am standing up and begin walking across the water.  

I remember a lucid task I wanted to attempt of climbing a tree, so begin looking for a tree.  The scene changes and I am on ground with this tree in front of me.  The tree looks a lot like the tree on the Mortal Mist site, although it has more branches as they are about 6 inches apart all the way up the tree.  With so many branches so close to each other I am able to easily climb the tree.  

I decide to attempt another lucid task of composing a poem or song while lucid, so climb down the tree, and go over and sit down under another tree where I wait for some inspiring thoughts.  Nothing comes to me though.  (I remember this task also being difficult the last time I attempted it).

*Looking For A Place To Park / Visiting A Library / Composing A Piece On A Piano (WILD)*
I am driving through the middle of this old market area looking for a place to park while aware that I am dreaming.  All of the parking places are taken though.  Since I am aware that I am dreaming I decide that I have no need of my car anyway, so change the scene to where I am now just floating down the street, so I now have no need to find a parking space. 

I decide to go to the library to see if I can find a book on poems to hopefully inspire me to be able to compose a poem.  While in the library this giant book appears in front of me that is about 3 feet tall.  I sit down at this table and begin to read the book.  It has all of these nursery rhymes in it like Jack and Jill went up the hill to fetch a pail of water, Jack be nimble, Jack be quick, Jack jump over the candle stick, and Red Rover, Red Rover, send someone on over.   ::chuckle::   I am hoping that reading these poems will get my brain to working so that I can produce a poem of my own, but still nothing comes even though I imagine myself being a great poet.

The scene changes and I am sitting a piano composing what appears to be a piece of meditation music.  My left hand is playing this steady tone on these lower notes over and over that is supposed to get the persons attention, while my right hand is playing some music that is lighter and more subtle that is supposed to take a person into a trance while they are listening to the other music.  

*Roller Coaster - Riding, Then Ending Up On Top Of The Rail / Walking On A Rainbow (WILD)*
I am getting on this roller coaster in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I am told that I can ride this roller coaster anytime that I want and for as long as I want without have to wait in line.  The roller coaster starts heading down this steep decline after which it shoots almost straight back up in the air.  The second time it takes me up into the air it leaves me in the air for a while as it takes me a while to catch back up with my seat.  I decide to just take off flying the next time it goes up, so loosen my seat belt and let it hurl me into the air.  I land on top of this rail that I start walking along.  When a rainbow appears next to the roller coaster I begin walking on the rainbow, and walk to the top of it where I sit down and enjoy looking out at the scenery below.

*Climbing Up A High Ladder - Being Balanced On This Pole On The Top Of A Guys Head   (WILD)*
I am climbing up this high ladder in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I notice this seat at the top of the ladder.  I climb up and sit down in the seat after which the scene changes and I notice that the seat I am sitting in is on the top of this pole that this guy is balancing on the top of his head while he walks across this tight rope wire.  I am being very careful not to move and to stay balanced so as not to cause this guy to drop me.  We make it to the other side after which I jump down and join him on the platform and take a couple of bows with him toward the audience.

*Being Pulled Through The Water - Going Through A Waterfall, Then Going Over The Waterfall (WILD)*
I am being pulled by a jet ski through this water in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I see this large waterfall in front of me.  When I hit the waterfall it feels like hitting a wall as there is so much water there.  I go through the waterfall and am now on the other side of it.  The jet ski now pulls me around the waterfall and heads to the top of the waterfall.  I can just tell what is going to happen next as it pulls me toward the waterfall.  I go over the waterfall, lose both of my skis and go tumbling down into the water below with a crash.  When I come up there are bubbles all around me from the waterfall.  Just when I think this adventure is over a boat starts pulling me, only it is pull me through the air behind it like a kite.

----------


## iadr

*Doing Something In My Basement - Old Dog Showing Up (WILD)* 
I am doing something in my basement that is supposed to help me have a lucid dream while aware that I am dreaming when a dog I used to have shows up to visit. (I had been wanting to see my dog again).  I lean down and begin hugging her after which I find myself laying on the floor with her standing over me licking my face.

*Climbing Down A Ladder - Being Pulled Through The Air By An Airplane (WILD)* 
I am climbing down a ladder in my imagination in order to enter a trance state when the scene comes alive and I find myself being pulled through the air by this ladder that is hanging down from a plane.  I begin doing all kinds of acrobats on the bar I am hanging onto while flying through the air.

*Roller Coaster - Ending Up At Work Confused About What Day It Is (WILD)* 
I am climbing up this ladder in my imagination to get on this roller coaster when the scene comes alive and I see this giant lake below me.  There is a single car on the roller coaster designed just for me that I get into, but before getting a chance to ride the coaster the scene changes and I am at work where I am confused about what day it is as I am thinking it is either Friday or Monday.  Realizing that this is a dream I decide that I want it to be Friday at quitting time, so change it to be Friday at quitting time.  I am now ready to enjoy my weekend.

*Ladder - Being On A Tight Rope Wire (WILD)* 
I am climbing up this ladder in my imagination way up in the air when the scene comes alive and I see this seat at the top of the ladder.  When I climb into the seat I notice that the ladder that I am on is balancing on this tight rope wire below.  I am trying to stay balanced to keep from falling off the tight rope wire.  Even though I realize that this is a dream, it is still stressing me out a bit.  I finally get better control of the situation and feel more confident about being here, so stand up on the chair on my hands and do a hand stand while still balancing on the tight rope wire.  After coming down from the hand stand I get an idea on how to get the ladder to the end of the tight rope wire, so start bouncing the ladder across the wire until I reach the side where I get off on this platform that is the same height that I am.  As there is a standing ovation in the auditorium for me now, I take a bow.

*Down In A Basement - German Soldiers Showing Up Outside (DILD-Lucid)* 
I am down in this basement doing something while a party is going on upstairs where all of these couples are dancing.  It seems like we are in Germany as all of these German soldiers pull up in their jeeps outside who are planning to raid the house I am in.  I realize I am dreaming at this point, so am trying to figure out the best way to change this into a good dream.  I first get everyone down into the basement where it is secure and where the German soldiers will be unable to get to us.  I then get an idea, so take us into the future about 100 years to where these soldiers are no longer in control of this city.  We are enjoying our party in a more modern setting now where there are no soldiers around to bother us.

*Jogging Along This Road - Changing The Weather, Then Ending Up On A Mountain Peak (WILD)* 
I am jogging along this road that I jog along on the weekends while aware that I am dreaming when I encounter all of these puddles of water on the sidewalk and street, as it appears to have been raining.  I decide to change the weather, so imagine it being a beautiful sunny day outside that I am enjoying while soaking up the sunshine.  I decide that I would rather be jogging someplace else so decide to change my location to somewhere else.  Before I get the change though, the scene changes and I am way up high on this mountain peak looking out over the world.  I begin flying from one mountain peak to the other, although I am able to jump to some of them.  As evening is approaching I decide to fly back home, so fly back home where I end up back in bed.

*Pouring Sweet n Low Down The Sink - Using My Imagination To Mix My Drink (DILD-Lucid)* 
I am mixing some kind of fruit drink when I open a package of Sweet n Low and accidentally pour half of it down the sink which causes me to realize that I am dreaming.  I pour the rest of the Sweet n Low into my drink and then turn on the blender using my imagination and blend my drink, after which I remove the blender and pour my drink using my imagination, and then place the jar in the sink and clean it using my imagination.

*Walking Through A Foot Of Snow - Skiing Down This Steep Hill and Going Through The Ski Lodge At The Bottom  (WILD)* 
I am walking through this snow that is about a foot deep while aware that I am dreaming when I come to this row of trees.  On the other side of the trees there is a steep hill that I begin skiing down in my shoes.  After a while I get fancy and begin weaving back and forth.  At the bottom of the hill there is a ski jump that I go off and begin flying through the air.  I go so far that I end up going right through the ski lodge at the bottom of the hill and keep going.  I finally land on the other side of the lodge and begin skiing down another hill. 

I decide that I should start controlling this lucid at this point so begin concentrating on flying.  Although it requires some concentrating I finally manage to get airborne so am now flying.  I make a large circle around the ski lodge while looking at the hill I just got off of, and then head back up to the top of the hill where I started out at.

----------


## iadr

*Out Jogging - Seeing A Baseball Diamond To The Left / Manifesting A Couple Of Teams (WILD)*
I'm jogging along this sidewalk with some gal while aware that I am dreaming, when I notice this field with a baseball diamond and backstop to the left of me.  As I feel drawn toward the baseball diamond I float over that way while the gal I was with continues jogging ahead.  When I get to the baseball diamond I am the only one there.  I decide to create a little excitement, so imagine a couple teams there playing a game.  There are soon all of these little boys from what seems like a pee wee league running around and sliding.  They are really fun to watch as they attempt to play baseball.

*Coriander Spice - Almost Spilling (WILD)*
I have a container of coriander spice in front of me that I almost spill onto the counter which alerts me to the fact that I am dreaming as I just manage to catch it before it tips over.  I float up into the air to get a better look at what is below and see that I am making up a fruit drink.  So I continue making the fruit drink using my imagination, then pour it out and cleaner the blender jar using my imagination.

*Looking Down On An Area - Grocery Store / People Standing In Line / Dead End Street (WILD)*
I am floating down this street while aware that I am dreaming when I notice a grocery store to the left of me and a long line of people to the right of me who seem to be lined up for free food.  Straight ahead the road ends and there is some brush that appears to have a creek on the other side of it.  This looks a lot like a neighborhood I lived in over 20 years ago.  I float up into the air to get a better look at the area and see that it about a 10 block area that appears to be town all of its own.

*Guy Giving A Gift To A Gal - Pirate Ship Attacking A Cargo Ship / Helping Out The Cargo Ship (WILD)*
I am watching this guy give this gift to a lady while aware that I am dreaming in a time period that seems to be about 200 years ago.  The scene changes and I am looking at the ocean where there are a couple of old looking ships.  I am thinking that the guy I saw earlier is on one of these ships.  

One of the ships appears to be a pirates ship as it appears empty with the pirates on it, while the other ship appears to be a cargo ship that is carrying a lot of cargo.  When the pirates ship begins to approach the cargo ship, I decide to help out the cargo ship, so turn the pirates ship upside down in the water using my imagination.  The pirates are now all swimming around in the water and begin swimming toward the cargo ship.  So I hurl these lighted spears into the water all around the ship to protect the cargo ship.  The cargo ship leaves the area, leaving the pirates behind clinging onto their sinking ship.

*Bedroom - Hiding Inside A Tree To Be Safe (DILD-Lucid)*
I am in a bedroom where I have to enter this tree in order to be safe from this guy who is coming after me.  When I sense the guy coming, I first go and hide on the side of this bed that is in the room.  I become aware that I am dreaming at this point about the time I realize that the guy will be able to catch me here, I quickly get into the tree where I am safe, and begin climbing up the inside of the tree.

*Work - Working On A File With Three Parts (DILD-Lucid)*
I'm at work where I am working on this file that has three different parts to it.  I organize the files in the first list so that this guy can come back and look at them later, and be able to research the files they are having trouble with.  I have just copied all of the files over to this network drive which are the G and H drives when this guy comes over to me and tells me that I can delete all of the .dat files.  After deleting one of the .dat files I become concerned that I might need that file.  I become aware that I am dreaming at this time also.  When I tell this guy I work with what I did he seems unfamiliar with what I am doing, so I decide to leave the files the way they are and not delete any more of them.

*Getting Ready To Cook - Sides Of A Spray Can Collapsing (DILD-Lucid)*
I am getting ready to cook something on my stove that seems to have three different parts to it, of which I need to cook one part first before cooking the other two parts.  I have a can on non-stick spray that I am getting ready to spray in this pan when the sides of the can suddenly collapse on me.  As I am thinking that this can may be getting ready to explode I leave it and hurry into another room waiting for the explosion.  I become aware that I am dreaming at this point and am thinking that if I left the can on the stove that it might explode, cut since I left it on the counter it should be alright.

----------


## iadr

*Cat - Brushing His Hair (DILD-Lucid)*
I am doing some visualization exercises when the scene changes and I am sitting by my big gray cat brushing his hair with this giant brush.  The size of the brush causes me to realize that I am dreaming, but I wake up shortly after brushing his hair some more.

----------


## iadr

*Tornado Coming Toward My House - Commanding It To Leave (DILD-Lucid)* 
I appear to be in my own house when I look outside and see what looks like a large blur in the sky coming toward me.  I begin frantically trying to find someplace safe to hide inside my house when it suddenly dawns on me that I am dreaming.  Since I realize now that I can control this dream I walk over to my door and command the blur to leave.  It begins spinning away from my house and then heads up into the sky.

(The below dream was not lucid, but was so vivid and inspiring that I am including it my lucid section)
*Getting Lost In A Bad Area Of Town - Going Into A Church And Worshiping (Vivid)* 
I have just stopped at this gas station and filled up with gas and now needing to drive home.  Someone tells me to make sure and not go any further north than 12th street because this is a very dangerous area of town.  As there are no streets for me turn around on, I end up going past 12th street and am now lost in the dangerous area of town.  I am glad that it is about 2am in the morning and that my car is the only one on the road. 

When I see a car heading my way at the other end of this street I become concerned.  He seems as nervous as I am though as he gets way over on the other side of the road when he drives past me.  When I see another car up ahead, there seems to be someone mean in it as I hear him yell something at me.  I turn down a side street to avoid running into him.  Now I am really lost and feeling more doomed than ever.  

When I see a large church up ahead I park my car and quickly head into the church thinking that I will be safe in there.  There are all of these older people in the church, both white and black.  This old man who appears to be something like an usher asks me what I am doing here, so I tell him I dropped in to worship with them.  As this seems to be a black church I am thinking that they are probably going to have some really good music, so I am looking forward to their song service.  

When I see some empty seats between these two women toward the back, I go and stand between them as everyone is standing up at this time getting ready to worship.  The song service begins and everyone including myself is singing and holding their hands in the air worshiping.  I am really enjoying their worship service.  The words go something like "An we be-heart the God of our salvation, who always does everything for us" which they sing about 3 times before singing another line that goes something like "And magnify his presence evermore."  I wake up feeling refreshed while still singing the words in my mind.

(This was quite a turnaround from a nightmare to a really inspiring dream where a song was given to me).

*Needing To Clean A Room - Renting A Vacuum Cleaner (DILD-Lucid)*
I am in this building that I am needing to clean a room that I have rented before leaving.  While at a Target store on the other side of town doing some shopping, I notice these industrial vacuum cleaners that they rent, so put one in my cart and take it with me through the checkout stand.  

When I get back to the place I am needing to clean, I am thinking that they forgot to charge me for the vacuum cleaner, so am looking for my receipt to see if they charged me.  It shows the vacuum cleaner on my receipt as being rented for 8 days at 1.29 a day.  I am thinking that it will be 8 days before I will be able to return it since it will be that long before I will be back over in that part of town.  I then begin to wonder if they would allow me to return this to any Target store as I am thinking I could return it to a closer store sooner.

I begin to wonder if I even need this vacuum cleaner as I am thinking I could have cleaned this place with my own vacuum cleaner.  I turn my own vacuum cleaner on to see how well it will clean this place and it picks up some much stuff that it is coming out of this filter that is on the enter front part of my vacuum cleaner.  So I am pulling all of this dirt out of the filter.

Later I am looking for the receipt again that I remember having left on this bed that I just vacuumed with the vacuum cleaner I just rented and am having a difficult time finding.  I am thinking that the vacuum cleaner must have shredded the receipt.  I then find the top part of the receipt, but it is missing the bottom part with the stuff on it about the vacuum cleaner.  I try putting several pieces of paper back together, but am unable to find the part showing where I rented the vacuum cleaner.  I am thinking that they will probably charge me the maximum amount for renting the vacuum cleaner since I am unable to find the receipt. 

Finally, I realize that I am dreaming and that I have no need to return this vacuum cleaner since this is a dream.  Something in me still wants to look for that receipt though, so I have to force myself to stop looking for the receipt and accept the fact that this was just a bad dream.

----------


## iadr

*Hovering Over This Road With A Concrete Bridge - Racing Down the Road In A Chariot (WILD)* 
I am climbing up this ladder in my imagination when the scene changes and I am hovering over this road that has a concrete bridge over it.  There is a race occurring on this road, but instead of cars, there are chariots being pulled by horses that are racing against each other.  I am suddenly in one of the chariots racing against the other chariots.  My chariot crosses the finish line first, just ahead of this chariot on the right of me.  After crossing the finish line the other chariots stop, but mine keeps right on going.  I am pulling back on the reigns to try to get the horses to stop but they keep running down the road as fast as they can.  I have to use my imagination to get my horses to stop.   ::chuckle::

----------


## iadr

*Large Building - Floating Up To The Roof And Looking Out (WILD)*
I am riding a roller coaster in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I am standing on top of one of the rails.  When I begin walking across the rail the scene changes again and I am standing in the middle of a large building that has a large open area in the middle of it.  I float up to the top of the building which is about 20 stories high, then go through the roof where I stand looking around outside.  It is night time and I can see various signs on the surrounding buildings.  I notice a big sign on one building that says GE on it.

*Work - Practice Fighting With This Guy (WILD)* 
I am roller blading down this freeway in my imagination when the scene changes and I am at working standing next to this friends cube where some guy seems to want to fight me.  It seems like we are just practice fighting as we are going through these martial art type of movements really fast.  Suddenly it is time to go to a meeting so we stop what we are doing and leave for our meeting.

----------


## iadr

*Walking With A Boy Down The Road - Boy's Mom Coming To Take Him Home (WILD)*
I am walking down this road with this boy when his mom comes driving up behind us in a car to take him home.  I hear a ladies voice say "I want him for as long as I can have him".

*Dog Running Toward A Busy Street - Helping Him Cross The Street (WILD)*
I see this dog in my front yard who starts running toward the street when he sees me.  Although he deliberately turns his head to look to see if any cars are coming, which they are, and then stops beside the road to wait for the cars, I am concerned for his welfare, so decide to help him cross the street.  So I levitate him over the cars and set him back down on the other side of the road using my imagination.

*Sitting Under A Tree By A Rock Driveway - Composing A Poem (WILD)*
I am on this rock driveway while aware that I am dreaming, where there are all of these empty sheds or garages, which place looks like a salvage yard, and which is at the end of this dead end street.  As I continue concentrating on this place I see this steep rock driveway that comes down into this place, and then see a small house or office at the top of this driveway.

Remembering a lucid task I wanted to attempt, I sit down under this nice shade tree to attempt to compose a poem.  As I prepare to write with some colorful markers on this white slate that I am holding, a nice breeze begins to blow, after which the following words come to me:  "As a breeze blows by, I now remember why, I found this place, so far from the rat race.  As I view the sky, I now remember why, I found this place, so far from the rat race".

*Apartment Complex In the Middle No Where - Checking Out (WILD)*
I'm in a parking lot of someplace like an apartment complex while aware that I am dreaming, which complex appears to be on a dead end street.  I see a paved blacktop road that leads to this place.  This seems to be a nice secluded area in the middle of no where.  I notice the front of some of the apartments being a light yellow color, and thee is a small white house that sits on the top of this other road.

*Park Area - Becoming (WILD)*
I am viewing this nice park area in my imagination when suddenly I am this park area.  I feel this breeze blowing through me and am enjoying the feel of this water that flows through me.  I am looking forward to some nice weather since this has been a really cold winter.

*Gettysburg National Park - Visiting (DILD-Lucid)*
I am driving my car through this park area when this road that I am suddenly takes a sharp turn which I am unable to make, so keep going straight.  I realize that I am dreaming at this point so begin controlling the dream by floating through the park in my car, floating only about 5 to 10 feet above the ground.  As I get better control of my car, I float to this garden area where there are all of these beautiful plants, which appears to be something like an herb garden.  

The scene changes and I am inside this small store that is built out of logs.  This place seems to be some kind of historic site with historic buildings on it, and seems to be a place where soldiers were either trained at or fought at.  The word Gettysburg then comes to me.  (At the time of this dream I was unaware that there was such a park, but after surfing the web later I found that one opened up less than a year ago.)

*Circus -Riding A Unicycle Across A Tight Rope(WILD)*
I'm climbing up this very high ladder in my imagination when the scene changes and I am on this really tall unicycle that is about 20 feet tall, riding back and forth across this tight rope wire.  There are several things going on around me, mostly trapeze events as I am riding back and forth on my unicycle.  I am really good at going forward and backward, and am even spinning around on the tight rope wire.  Wait a minute, did I say spinning around?  As I begin to wonder how I could be spinning around on this tight rope wire, I notice this bar above the wheels that spins around while the wheels stay firmly attached to the tight rope wire, which is allowing me to spin around.

*SUV Parked In My Driveway - Real Estate Agent (WILD)*
I am looking outside in my driveway while aware that I am dreaming and see this black and white SUV parked in my driveway.  At first I am thinking this must be a salesman, so am planning to ignore him.  After realizing that this is a real estate lady who seems to be here to help me sell my house, I go out to find her.  I find this lady who I had talked to earlier in a dream about selling my house.  (Interesting since I am not looking to sell my house right now.)

*Apartment Building - Trying To Stay Away From The Wife (DILD-Lucid)*
I am on this first floor of this house or apartment building where there is a small stairway with about 5 stairs that go into the basement where my wife is at trying to catch up with me.  For some reason I am wanting to stay away from her though.  So I am listening for when she starts heading up the stairs so that I can start up these other stairs.  I figure that I can keep track of where she is at and just run up the stairs when I need to in order to stay away from her.  

I am able to run up these stairs very gracefully, as I seem to just glide up them.  I get a good rhythm going and climb up several flights of stairs really fast.  I can hear the wife coming up the stairs, but she is still a long ways away because is much slower than I am.  I suddenly realize that I am dreaming at this point, and remember this one floor that has all of these rooms in it.  So I decide to go to that floor and find a room to lay down int, and get some sleep, knowing that the wife will never find me in there.

*Apartment Building - Seeing A Gal From Work (WILD)*
I am back in the same apartment building from an earlier lucid while aware that I am dreaming, when I see this young gal from work enter the apartment building.  I am thinking that she was the person I was trying to get away from in my earlier dream now instead of the wife.  She had left for the airport to catch a flight, but seems to have forgotten something like her tickets, so has come back for them.  

I decide to help her out by helping her get back to the airport faster to make sure she catches her flight, so ask her if she would like for me to fly her to the airport.  When she accepts my offer I have her get on my back and and then take off flying to the airport with her.  Then I get a better idea and decide to just fly her all the way to her destination.  I am wondering if she may have left some bags at the airport though.  When I ask her where she would like to go, she says it doesn't matter now.  So I spin this wheel to decide.  The wheel stops on Hawaii, so we take off flying to Hawaii.

When we land in Hawaii, there are all of these nice palm tress everywhere, and this nice breeze blowing.  We are someplace like an outdoor restaurant where there are all of these white tables and chairs sitting around.  I tell her that when she gets ready to leave she can fly back by herself just by thinking about where she wants to go since she is dreaming.  I then get a better idea and decide to stay there with her since she is such an attractive young lady.  So we go out to this sunny beach together where we are holding hands while I am laying there in my swim trunks and she is in her bikini.

(I have no idea where this dream came from since I have never had any infatuation with this gal from work since she is much too young for me, but it was certainly fun to dream about her).

*Airport Runway - Grabbing A Hold Of The Bottom Of A Plane Taking Off (DILD-Lucid)*
I am standing on this airport runway when this plane carrying the gal I was with in an earlier lucid comes toward me down the runway to take off.  I stand up on my tip toes and am barely able to grab a hold of this bar underneath the plane.  I am now flying through the air while holding onto this bar underneath this huge airplane.   While dangling in the air I become aware that I am dreaming, so can change this scene if I want to.  So I imagine myself being inside the airplane sitting next to this gal, after which I am leaning back in this seat next to this gal while listening to some music on some headphones, while she appears to be asleep next to me. 

*Cat - Pulling Herself Up On A Table (WILD)*
I watch my cat jump up on this table while aware that I am dreaming, who is having to pull herself up as she had only gotten her front paws on the table.  I decide to enter this dream scene, so reach out my long dream arm and help her up onto the table after which I begin massaging her neck.

*Street Backed Up With Cars - Flying To The Freeway Instead (WILD)*
I am going down the freeway on this skateboard really fast in my imagination when the scene changes and I am in my car in this parking lot needing to get to the freeway.  As I get ready to turn out onto this street that goes to the freeway I notice that it is all backed up with cars.  So I levitate my car over the other cars and begin flying a different direction toward the freeway which I see in the distance.  

When I get to the freeway I decide that I would rather continue flying than driving, so fly off to my destination where I arrive shortly.  When I arrive at my destination though I am standing in this line at an airport waiting to go through a security check.  Deciding that there are more fun things than this that I could be doing in a lucid, I rewind the dream and land at the hotel I need to be at to avoid having to deal with the crap at the airport.

*Surfing In The Ocean - Flying Back Out To Go Again (WILD)*
I am surfing on these huge waves out in the ocean in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I am there surfing with a group of friends.  I have great control of what I am doing and am able to ride these waves with ease.  When we at the shore, all of my friends get back on their surf boards and begin paddling back out into the ocean.  As I figure this is too much work, I just levitate my surf board up into the air, and begin flying back out into the ocean.  

Once I am back out in the ocean, this small plane comes flying over me with a ladder hanging down.  Thinking that it might be fun to ride on this ladder I grab a hold of the ladder and take off with the plane.  The plane is flying so low though that it is taking me through buildings.  I go through one building after another.  After a bit I've had enough of this, so begin controlling the plane using my imagination and have the plane start flying higher to get me up above the buildings.  I am now flying high in the air watching all of the surfers and sun bathers below.

----------


## iadr

*Working For A Mean Man Who Is Cruel To Animals - Changing The Scene Around To Have The Guy Work Form Me And Bring Me Animals That I Cleaning Up And Feeding (DILD-Lucid)*
I am working for a mean man who is very cruel to animals, and he has asked me to bring my small cat in to him so that he can cut all of her paws off.  I seem to have no choice but to do what he has asked.  I go to get my cat, but then come back without her to check for sure about what he is planning to do to her.  When I let myself in the front door there is a receptionist there who I ask if he is sure he is going to have to cut all of my cats paws off.  She tells me that that I have no choice but to bring my cat in so that this guy can do this.

I am thinking that after he cuts my cats paws off that her feet will be bandaged all up when I am carrying her back home, and that she is going to blame me for doing this to her.  Finally the trauma of having to have this done to my cat causes me to realize that I am dreaming, so I change the scene around to have this guy working for me.  I am having him bring me all of these homeless animals that need help, and I am feeding them and cleaning them up by bathing them and combing their hair to get the mats out of their hair.

*Dirty Dishing In The Sink - Cleaning Them Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I am climbing up these steps in my imagination when the scene changes and I am in my kitchen where there are all of these dirty dishes in my sink that need to be cleaned up.  Realizing that this is a dream, I decide to clean them using my imagination, so have then put in this giant stainless steel container that washes all of them.

*On Top Of A Ladder That Is Starting To Fall Down - Floating Above My House / Trying To Put Something In My Freezer (WILD)*
I am climbing up these steps in my imagination when the scene changes and I am standing on this ladder in my kitchen that is starting to fall backwards with me on it.  I get control of the scene by placing the ladder back up against the wall, and then begin floating up toward the ceiling.  I float through the ceiling and float up above my house where I am looking down on my house.  As I see no shield around my house I create a giant shield around my house, yard, and cars.  The scene changes and I am now back in my kitchen trying to put some frozen pees into the freezer.  As the freezer is too full to put the pees in, I create a larger freezer using my imagination that is about twice the size of my current freezer and that has plenty of space for more things.

*Lady asking Me For A Butt Knife - Watching A Performance In My Backyard (WILD)*
I am walking across this tight rope wire in my imagination when the scene comes alive and this lady standing on this nearby platform asks me for a butt knife.  Having never heard of such a knife I ask her what it is.  She tells me that it is a knife that she can throw at me while I am walking across this tight rope wire that I will need to dodge to keep from being hit by it.  The scene changes and I am now in my backyard where this big performance is about to be put on.  As I am needing someplace to sit, this guy who is like an usher takes me to the side of the yard and has this lady scoot back to make room for me.  I am thinking that this lady is probably going to be upset with me for taking her seat, but when I turn around and look at her she seems to alright with me sitting here.  She asks me a question about something that I answer.

*Skiing Off A Cliff And Falling Into A Void, Then Ice Skating Down A River - Ending Up In A Forest Then A Store  (WILD)*
I am skiing down this steep hill in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I go skiing off of this high cliff.  I feel like I am falling into a bottomless void as I continue falling into this canyon below.  After a while I come to another slope that I ski down briefly before going off another cliff after which I am once again falling into what feels like a bottomless void.  I finally reach the bottom where I land on this frozen stream which I begin skating down on my skis.  My skis now turn into ice skates which allows me to go much faster.  I am going so fast now that the trees are flying right by me.  

The scene changes and I am now in a Menards Hardware store.  I walk all the way down this one isle that turns into another isle.  I decide that while I am here I might as well find something that I need, so begin looking for an auger that I can use to drill some fence posts out with.  A guy from my work shows up and and shows me this really powerful drill that will cut through anything.

*Being Pulled Behind A Pickup Truck Down The Freeway - Ending Up In A Forest, Then A Store (WILD)*
I am roller blading down this freeway in my imagination when the scene comes alive.  As the speed limit here is 80 mph I am having a little difficulty keeping up with some of the cars.  So I grab a hold of the back of this pickup truck and let him pull me.  He begins going faster, first 90 mph, and then 100 mph.  When I see this speed limit sign it says the speed limit is 115 mph.  Faster and faster we go, first 115 mph, then 130 mph, and finally 150 mph.  The scene changes and I am now on a trail going through this forest, still going very fast as the trees are really flying by fast, only I seem to be by myself now.  I decide to slow things down, so use my imagination to slow down.  I am now going about 10 mph which allows me to enjoy the forest the way it was meant to be enjoyed.  The scene changes again and I am now someplace like a store going through these isles looking for something.

----------


## iadr

*Climbing Down A Rope - Running Out Of Rope / Jumping To The Ground (WILD)* 
I am using a rope to climb down the side of a cliff in my imagination when the scene comes alive and turns into a dream.  I have run out of rope and it is still another 200-300 feet to the ground.  I pull myself up the rope to the closest ledge and climb onto the ledge. I holler up and ask some people above me to send down some more rope, but then decide that I would rather jump down.  It is so far down though, and there are all of these large rocks below.  I jump out and consciously control my movement so as to make sure I stop before hitting the ground.  It works, and I stop about a foot above the ground.  I forget most of what happened after this, but believe I was walking through a forest where I could see the sun shining through the trees.

*Retirement Home - Visiting (WILD)* 
After doing some visualizations I find myself on the floor of this building while aware that I am dreaming.  I sense that I am about 50 floors in the air.  It seems like I was locked out of these rooms that I was trying to get into by someone so am heading down this hallway.  As several old people cross my mind at this point, I am thinking that I am in some sort of retirement home.

*Jumping Off A Cliff And Ending Up In Someone's Backyard - Ending Up Under A Bridge, Then On Top Of A Soccer Stadium (WILD)* 
I am being lowered down this cliff by some people on a rope in my imagination when the scene comes alive.  They keep dropping me several feet at a time which after a while gets old.  I grab a hold of this ledge and pull myself up on it.  I am still about 300 feet above the ground.  I discard the rope and am trying to figure another way to get down.  I am hesitant to jump because of all of these large rocks below.  I finally jump off and head down feet first being careful to control my speed going down.  When I land the scene changes and I am in someone's backyard.  How did I get here?  I can see that they have a privacy fence and a pool.  When I look across the street I see the neighbors driveway where there is a tiller on one side and a riding lawn mower on the other side.  I begin looking for a street sign to see where I am at and find a sign that says Arnold street.  I begin spinning to change the dream scene and end up under a bridge with something like railroad tracks on it.  There is something going over it which is smaller than a train.  I begin spinning again to change the dream scene and this time end up at the top of this large stadium that seems to be full of people. There is a grassy field below that looks like a soccer field.  This is a much better view than it was under the bridge.

*Underground Prison - Going Through Some Tunnels (WILD)* 
I am in what looks like an underground prison while aware that I am dreaming, which place reminds me of something like Hogan;s Heros.  There is this tunnel that is covered up by something in my cell that goes to all of the other cells in this place.  I am wondering how these tunnels have been kept a secret for so long  and am hoping they don't discover them.  I think about crawling into the tunnel to look around, but it seems like such a confined area, and I am worried that I might get lost or discovered by our captors while in there.  Suddenly I am in the tunnel, and it is much larger than I expected as I see two of three of my prison mates standing up and looking out over this ledge that overlooks this important meeting room.  Where I ask this guy where we are, he tells me we are on Coney Island.

*Work - Meeting Scheduled for 11AM (WILD)* 
I am at work while aware that I am dreaming where I find that I need to go to a meeting that starts at 11am and lasts the rest of the day.  I am thinking that I had better get on down to the gym early this day to get my workout in since I am going to be in this meeting the rest of the day.

*Climbing Up A Sail On These Ladies Boat - Turning Their Boat Into A Plane (WILD)* 
I am climbing up this pole with steps on the side of it in my imagination when the scene changes and I am climbing up this tall sail on this sail boat that belongs to these two ladies.  When they ask me what I am doing up on their sail, I tell that that I just dropped in while dreaming.  The tell me that they have work to do so that I need to leave and continue my dream somewhere else.  Instead of leaving I decide to see if I can win them over as my friends, so I approach them and ask them to allow me to offer my assistance.  They asks me what I can help them with, after which I tell that that I can give them whatever they want since this is the dream world.  When they ask me to turn their ship into an airplane I am thinking this will be somewhet difficult since they are on such an old ship, but I begin concentrating anyway.  Their ship turns into something that looks like a giant butterfly with these giant flaps on each side.  As I watch them flying off, the ladies both look back and me and wave and thank me.  I wave back and tell them they are welcome.

*Cruise Ship - Watching Come Into A Dock, Then Exploring (WILD)* 
I am standing on this large dock aware that I am dreaming while this giant cruise ship is coming into the dock.  As I look in the windows I can see a lot of people, most of who are older.  As I go walking up on the cruise ship, I end up in this room with green and red carpet with a pool table in it.  This appears to be a bar.  There is a room next to this one with more pool tables in it.  I end up on the deck where I sense that do they a lot of barbequing at night and have a lot of dancing.

*Backing A Car Out Of A Mud Hole - Driving Really Fast Then Taking Off Flying / Ending Up In Front Of An Apartment Complex (WILD)* 
I am in this car spinning my wheels trying to get out of this muddy area while aware that I am dreaming.  It is someone elses car and is something like an old Impala.  There is this car on the right of me about 6 inches away that I am trying not to hit as I back out.  I am backing out slowly but surely as my wheels continue to spin in the mud.  I finally get out of the mud and and back up slowly into the street.  I decide to have some fun so begin driving as fast as the car will go up the street.  Since I am dreaming I deicide that there is no need to stop at any of the stop signs, so blast right through them.  I decide to head toward the freeway, so get on the freeway, afer which I am going so fast that I begin flying.  The scene changes and I am now standing in front of this apartment building under this ledge to keep these people above from seeing me.  I have no idea what I am doing here.

*Driving Through My Old Neighborhood - Reminising About The Good Old Days (Vivid)* 

*Driving Down A Railroad Track Really Fast And Crashing - Going On A Giant Roller Coaster (WILD)* 
I am attempting to reenter a previous dream where I was visiting my old neighborhood with my dad and brother when I end up on these railroad tracks that were two blocks away from were I used to live.  I am aware that I am dreaming as I start going down these tracks really fast.  I get going faster and faster like I am on a runaway railroad car.  I go quite a ways until I get to this place where the track makes a sharp turn, and where I keep going straight and miss the turn, and end up going up rolling sideways over and over.  Wanting to continue this lucid I imagine myself back on the tracks and taking off again.  The scene changes though and I am now on this hue roller coaster with these 3 pairs of tracks next to each other, one pair which is a light blue color, the other which is red, and the last which is a bright yellow color.  When I go up in the roller coaster I see this large cruise ship that is the same height that I am.  The roller coaster then goes into this dark tunnel that is something like Space Mountain at Disney World where we go around and around in this dark area until we get to the bottom where our ride ends.  After getting off the roller coaster the scene changes again and I am someplace like an airport terminal walking around. 

*Roller Coaster - Flying Off The Track (WILD)* 
I am on this roller coaster while aware that I am dreaming, and there are 3 other carts connected to the cart that I am in.  We are going around and around this track when we come to this zig zag in the track where all of the carts leave and track and go flying through the air.  T

*Apartment Manager - Replacing Him With A New Manager (WILD)* 
Some guy who seems to be an apartment manager of this apartment that I seem to be living in is telling me "I warned you about that".  It seems like he is wanting to kick me out of this building.  Since I am aware that this is a dream I realize that I have control over this situation, so just replace this asshole with a new apartment manager who is nice and likes me.

*College Dorm - Trying To Get Something Out Of My Locker At 1230AM In The Morning (DILD-Lucid)* 
I am going to college and have been going to bed really early in order to get up early in the morning to study.  One night I get up in the middle of the night around 1215AM to get something out of my locker that is one the foor above where my room is.  While getting some things out of my locker all of these other guys show up who are my friends, and who are getting things out of their lockers.  They appear to have just gotten back from church as they are all dressed up.  After this one guy leaves who has a locker next to mine on the left side, I notice that he has no lock on his locker.  A short time later though when I get to get back into my locker, I notice that my lock is gone and appears to be on his locker.  As I am thinking that I must have put it on the wrong locker by mistake I begin attempting to get the lock off of his locker.  About half way through the combination, the lock changes and I notice that it is not my lock after all, so I leave it and check my locker again.  Now my locker has a lock on it.  I begin turning the lock to get it to open, but it won't open.   It suddenly dawns on me that I dreaming, but I decide to try the lock one more time.  This time the lock opens even though I had missed the combination by a few numbers.  I forget that I am dreaming at this point and go back into a normal dream.  I get a pencil and some books out of my locker and then head back to my room.  To get to my room I have to get on this elevator, which I remember them being two of, but there is only one elevator now.  I have to move this commode over while I am in the elevator to tet it to go to the right floor.  I wake up on the way up to to my floor.

*Bathroom In Old High School - Cracked Window / Manifesting Some Gals / In My Living Room With A TV Repairman (WILD)* 
I am in this bathroom that looks liek a bathroom in an old high school that I went to while aware that I am dreaming, that has this large window in it that is cracked.  I'm thinking that this might be the same building I was in during an earlier lucid, so decide to see if I can reenter the earlier dream and continue it.  When I find my locker, I begin unlocking it again.  I begin to think that this lucid would be a lot more fun if there were a bunch of gals there instead of the guys who were there before, so I imagine there being a bunch of gals there this time.  Just about the time I go into this room with them to fool around, the scene changes and I am now standing in my living room in the middle of the night with a TV repairman, as I seem to been having some trouble with my big screen TV.  The repairman is there to fix my TV even though it is the middle of the night.  Since I realize this is a dream I decide that I can leave him there to fix my TV while I go to bed, so head for my bedroom.

*Dad Getting A Car Stuck In The Mud - Guy Visitting Us Trying To Knock The Dirt Down (Vivid)* 

*Cats - Smelling Each Other (WILD)* 
I am looking at younger female cat who is up on bed while aware that I am dreaming when my older female cat jumps up on the bed for a visit.  They are sitting there sniffing each other getting along for once. 

*Down In A Ditch On A Bulldozer - Digging A Hole To Put A Pipe In (Vivid)*

----------


## iadr

*Condominium - Being In The Back Yard Of (WILD)*
I am outside someone's backyard while aware that I am dreaming.  When I look up I can see that this building I am behind is about 4 stores high, and looks like a condominium that has a wood frame.  The neighbors houses are all modern houses that have BBQ grills and other furniture in the back.  I decide to find a street sign to find out where I am at, and find one that says Orchard Street.  It is nice and grassy out here.  I go into the basement of this building where there is a washer and dryer, and a whirlpool sitting just outside the basement.

*Work - Almost Falling Asleep In The Lunch Room (Vivid)*

*Playing Keep Away With A Group Of People In This Basement - Finding Some Bonus Items Laying On The Floor (Vivid)*

*Cat Throwing A Fit (Vivid)*

*Throwing A Mascot From The Other Team Across This Basketball Court - Going To Help A Vendor I Met In A Previous Dream Carry In Some Things From His Van (Vivid)*

*Being In A Building Where People Are Leaving - Remembering Having Had This Power Of Being Able To Tell What Is Wrong With People And Heal Them (Vivid)*
I'm in this building where there are several people who seem to be sick.  There is a line of people who are leaving this building when this gal in front of the line stops to talk to me.  She tells me that she used to have this power one time where she could tell what was wrong with people.  While she is talking to me I remember having had this power myself in an earlier dream where I could tell what was wrong with people and then heal them.  I have this list of all of these cases where I healed these people and am reading some of them to her.

*With The Parents At A Fair - Wishing I Was Here With A Date Instead Of Being With My Parents (Vivid)*

*Guy Pulling Me Onto The Ledge On Top Of This Mountain - Him And I Receiving Some Kind Of Power To Heal People (WILD)*
I am climbing up this structure in my imagination when the scene comes alive and there is this guy next to me also climbing up this structure.  After pulling himself up onto this ledge, he puts his hand down to offer to pull me up.  I grab his hand and pulls me up on the ledge with him.  The two of us are now standing on this ledge with our arms raised in the air, receiving some kind of power that we can use to heal people with.

*Pulling Myself Up Onto This Ledge - Floating Down Below With This Guy And Healing People (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this structure again in my imagination when the scene comes alive again and I am pulling myself up onto this ledge where there is this guy next to me.  The two of us float out from the ledge and then float down to this village below where we are healing these sick people.

*Top Part Of A Mall - Riding An Escalator Down To The Bottom Floor And Then Riding Back Up Again While Standing On The Railings (WILD)*
I am being pulled by this boat in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I am doing all sorts of acrobats in the water.  I go across the lake 2 times and am starting across the third time when the scene changes and I am standing on the top floor of this shopping mall where I see this escalator coming up.  Wanting to have some fun, I walk around to the other side and get on the escalator that is going down, only I stand on the rubber hand rail and ride it down.  I then walk around to the other side and stand up on the rubber railings with one foot on each side and ride the escalator back up.  It is very easy to stand on the rubber railings because I am suddenly quite tall with really long legs.

----------


## iadr

*Seeing A Light Out Of The Corner Of My Eye - Cop Having Pulled Over Someone (WILD)*
I notice this light flashing out of the corner of my eye while aware that I am dreaming which when I get up and looking out this window to investigate in my dream world I see a car pulled over by this cop on the street in front of my house.

*In A Busy Reataurant - Pulling My Penis Out To Show The Waiter (WILD)*
I am in this busy restaurant when I pull out my penis to show to this waiter. O_O I feel very strange doing this as there are a lot of people in the restaurant and as this is not something I would do IRL. I go ahead and do it though as there is something about it that I need to show this guy. It is quite a bit larger than usual.  ::chuckle:: 

*Being A Female - Showing This Other Gal My Truck While Going To A Monster Jam (WILD)*
I am a gal in this dream where I am aware that I am dreaming, and am with this other gal getting ready to enter an auditorium for this monster truck show. I have this big shiny black truck with chrome all over it that I own that I am showing to this gal. As we are heading in the auditorium, the gal I am with tells me she has seen enough and starts making this racket by hitting something on this table, which causes some people to come over and take her away. I go ahead to the monster truck show by myself.

*Being Lowered Down This Cliff - Climbing Onto A Ledge Then Trying A Rock To The End Of The Rope (WILD)*
I am being lowered down this cliff on a rope in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I enter the dream. Since they are dropping me rather suddenly at times I am swinging back and forth trying to find a ledge to climb onto. After climbing onto this ledge, I find this large rock and tie it onto the rope, and then gently push the rock off the ledge so that the people up above will think that I am still on it. I then go off to explore the ledge that I am on.

*Work - Needing To Do 10 Things And Having 8 Ways To Do Them (WILD)*
I'm in this office where I work while aware that I am dreaming where I am needing to get 10 things done, but have only 8 ways to do them. I decide that this is too much work, so use my imagination to do the things for me.

*Going Down A Water Slide - Floating Back Up To The Top And Getting To Know This Life Guard Better (WILD)*
I'm going down this long water slide when the scene comes alive and I go splashing into this pool at the bottom. I have to get out of the way quickly because I can sense someone coming down behind me. I have this long pole that I am doing something with. I decide to go down the slide again, but have no desire to climb back up to the top, so just float up to the top to go down the ride again. After floating up to the top, this gal who is working there as a life guard, who I had tried to talk to earlier, but who had ignored me, is interesting in talking to me, after seeing me float up to the top of the slide.

So I sit down and have a nice conversation with her and explain to her how I am able to do things like floating since I am dreaming. She is interested in this and begins asking me questions about it, so I am telling her how she can do anything she wants while dreaming just by thinking about what she wants to do. I point to this building in the distance and ask her if she would like to fly over to it, which she does. We take off flying together. Although she is flying in somewhat of an awkward fashion, we both make it to the top of the building where we are now sitting dangling our legs off the side. I create this nice luxurious bed on top of the building using my imagination after which we indulge ourselves in some sex. After which it is time to head back home, so I show her how to go back home by just concentrating on where she wants to be.

*Work- Packing Slip (WILD)*
I am at work while aware that I am dreaming where I have this packing slip on a bunch of things that have just arrived, that I am needing to do something with. Since I am aware that I am dreaming I use my imagination to put everything away, and to get whatever I need.

*Taking A Tram To Mars - Visiting A City With Buildings And Spirit Beings (WILD)*
I am climbing up this large structure in my imagination making it as difficult as possible so that I am having to pull myself up onto these bars when the scene comes alive and I am on this platform at the top waiting on some sort of ride. It is more like a tram though which causes me to wonder if this is another one of those time machines. I get into the tram and close the door after which I seem to be floating through space. We arrive someplace, but I am unsure where we are. All I know is that the atmosphere here is a lot different, as it is misty and has this mysterious feel to it. 

I get out of the tram which is more like a space ship now, and sense that I am on Mars. I am familiar with this place from having been here in an earlier lucid, so realize that I am in a safe zone where I at, with this other side of this mountain I see in the distance being a dangerous area. I decide that I would like to stay in the safe area. These two gals come driving up on what looks like a golf cart and look at me with this expressions like "Well, are you going to get in?" So I get on the back of their golf cart and they take me someplace like a tourist center where there are all of these brochures. It is like a city inside this place with buildings and all of these spirit beings or ghosts moving around.

*Walking Through A Tunnel - Climbing Up This Ladder And Ending Up In This House I Lived In As A Little Kid (WILD)*
I am walking through this underground tunnel while aware that I am dreaming where I remember having been in an earlier lucid that I had forgotten about. I begin climbing up this ladder to get out of the tunnel, and end up in this house that I used to live in when I was only 2 or 3 years old. As I look out the front I see this nice lawn with a concrete sidewalk an steps going down to the street.

*Looking At Some Health Candy Bars - Multiple Scene Changes / Rocket Launch / Jet / Guy's Billfold / Restroom (WILD)*
I am looking at these health candy bars in this magazine while aware that I am dreaming, thinking about ordering some when I hear this low ringing sound that is something other than a phone. There is only one ring and it is finished. 

The scene changes and I am outside looking at this launch pad with a rocket in the distance. The scene changes again and I am standing in front of this large jet airplane that is open for display. I walk into the jet and it is empty on the inside, at least at first it is. The scene changes again, and this table with benches on both sides of it appears, so I sit down at the table and look out this window. 

The scene changes again and I am someplace where this guy seems to have lost his wallet on the floor, where he finds it under some carpet that I seem to have just put down. The scene changes again and I I am in this bathroom where are these two stalls. A guy comes in and goes into one of the stalls and and sets these two glasses on top of the stall wall. The scene changes once more and I am standing on the bottom floor of this office building with these glass offices on all sides of it that go up several stories high. I think I doze off here because the next time I get lucid I seem to lost an hour.

*Being In The Parent's Store - Checking Out 3 Packages One Of Which Is A Bag Of Sesame Seeds (WILD)*
It is a Thursday night and seems to be Thanksgiving when I find myself in my parent's old store aware that I am dreaming. There are these 3 large packages that have arrived that are sitting in this isle that I decide to take a look at, even though it is holiday and the store is closed. I carry this one large package over to my desk that is in the front right part of the store to look at it. It is a 50 pound bag of sesame seeds. I had received a 50 lb bag of sesame seeds earlier with had been a brownish color, but these seeds have more of a whitish color to them. When my dad asks me what these are, I tell him that they are sesame seeds that I had ordered. I am planning to take these back into the house with me and leave the other two packages in the store.

*Hospital - Getting My Blood Pressure Checked (WILD)*
I am laying in this bed in a hospital while aware that I am dreaming, and this doctor is checking my blood pressure. The doctor puts this foam rubber in my hand and asks me to squeeze it to make my pulse stronger so that he can read it. At first I forget to squeeze the foam and an unable to detect my heart beat, but then start squeezing the foam and can feel my heart beating. It is beating faster than normal as it seems to be beating about 65 beats per minute instead of the normal 50-52. The guy who seems to be my roommate asks me how high my heart rate is and I tell him that it is beating slightly faster than normal right now. I see a lot of writing that is very clear when I fist see it, but which I am unable to make out later when I realize that this might be important and that I should be paying attention to it. 

*Floating Beside This Large Structure - Flying Over To The Top Of This Building With A Swimming Pool And Whirlpool (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this large structure in my imagination making it as difficult as possible when the scene comes alive and am floating along side this structure in mid air. I am enjoying just floating here in an upright position when I decide to fly over to this building I see in the distance, which I fly over and land on top of. I sense that this is a very modern building and a swimming pool and whirlpool on its roof. When I get into the whirlpool, I notice these two ladies in the whirlpool. After initially behaving myself, I later scoot over and start making out with this dark haired gal who was on the right of me.

*Warehouse - Picking Up An Order (WILD)*
I am in this warehouse while aware that I am dreaming where I am picking up something that I had previously ordered while waiting for the guy behind the counter to show me a picture of something else that is going to be coming in later. When I notice a couple of guys come in who are now behind me, I decide to tell the guy that I will place my order for this thing later, so as not to hold up the two guys who just came in behind me.

*Scraping Snow Out Of The Inside Of A Car - Using My Imagination To Clean The Snow Out Of The Car (WILD)*
I am standing next to this car scraping snow off the outside of it with my hand. When I open the door, there is also about 6 inches of snow on the inside of the car that I am scraping off with my hand. Realizing that I am dreaming, I decide to use my imagination to clean the snow out my car and then dry it out. This appears to be an older car that is about 30 years old.

I get into the car and decide to to fly in it instead of drive it, so think of 3 or 4 places I would like to go and am there instantly. When I decide to take a flight into space, the car turns into something that looks more like a space capsule,. I am now floating aimlessly in space where I am able to view the earth and some planets out this window next to me. 

When I think about going to the moon, I am there instantly. As it feels really quiet and deserted here, I ask to be taken to a more lively planet, after which I am somewhere where there are street cars, trams, and people everywhere. I am standing still while all of this stuff is moving around me, as they seem to be operating at a different frequency than I am. I decide to head back to earth, so get back into my space ship and head back to earth after which the space ship turns back into a car again. Since it is night time outside, I decide to make it daytime, so change it to be a beautiful day outside with birds flying around in the air.

*Office - Watching Some Guy Showing A Gal How To Do Something On Her Computer (WILD)*
I'm in an office watching this guy showing this gal how to do something on her computer while aware that I am dreaming. He is showing this gal how to push down a couple of keys on her keyboard using the thumb and index finger of his left hand to do this. While trying this out myself I realize that this is a very comfortable movement when done with the left hand, although it would have been quite awkward if donw the right hand.

*Walking Through A Gym - Being Careful Not To Run Into These Weights (WILD)*
I am walking through this gym while aware that I am dreaming where there are all of these weights sticking out from this wall that I am having to be careful ot to run into as I walk down this isle between them and some machines on the left side of me. I am following some guy through this isle who is going to show me something. 

The scene changes and I now in the locker room getting ready to put my gym clothes on. There is this gal standing on the other side of the locker room though. Although she seems to not notice any of the guys who are changing their clothes, I am hesitant to change into my gym clothes while she is standing there, so just use my imagination to change into my gym clothes. Once back out in the gym, I go through my workout really fast, just like fast forwarding a movie. (Always good to keep the dream body in shape.)  ::chuckle::  

I then go outside for a jog and run really fast, so fast that I am able to complete my 4 miles in only one minute. (The only way to exercise.)

*(I think I out did myself last night. I need a night off to rest up after this because I was exhausted at work today from being awake most of the night last night.)*

----------


## iadr

*Being Lowered Over The Side Of A Building - People Looking Out At Me / Climbing Onto A Ledge / Bouncing Off The Ground / Becoming A Kite (WILD)*
I am imagining myself being lowered down the side of this cliff when the scene comes alive and I am being being lowered down the side of this tall building.  As they are dropping me several feet at a time, I am looking for a ledge to climb onto.  I notice several people, mainly women, looking at me out of this window.  I manage to clmib onto this ledge, but it is really narrow, so I am having to balance myself to keep from falling off.  As I look down, I see that I am about 50 stories in the air.  I finally get enough courage to dive out.  I turn a somersault on the way to the ground and then hit the ground and bounce way back up in the air again.  I pull myself onto another ledge that is lower than the first ledge that I was on.  When I see a kite flying close by I concentrate on becoming the kite.  I am now the kite flying in the air feeling the wind beating against me.  I feel excitement as as I make a bit swoop from one end of the sky to the other while fighting against this breeze.

*Guy And Gal Exercising At The Gym - Something Hitting Me In The Face (WILD)*
I'm in this gym while aware that I am dreaming where I see this guy and gal working out on this workout station that has several exercises on it.  The gal is using the pull down bar to exercise on. When I go over to do something I feel something hit me in the face like a bunch of paper, which jars me right out of the lucid.

*Sensing A Spirit - Bumping My Head On A Shelf Several Times (WILD)*
The atmosphere in my room seems to change as I become aware of this presence that has entered my room.  I am uncertain what its intent is although I detect no strong evil in it.  Still something seems not right about this spirit, so I ask it if is from God, and command it to leave if it is not from God.  It leaves after which I feel myself bumping my head on something like a shelf several times.  I feel like a cork bobbing up and down. (Upon later reflection, it seems like this was another one of those bastard spirits that is trying to keep me from exiting my body, because as soon as it left I was out, although not in control).

*Standing At An Intersection - Floating The Rest Of The Way To Work (WILD)*
I am standing at this stop light while aware that I am dreaming where I see several people crossing the street, going across both streets since there are no cars coming.  I decide I would rather float the rest of the way to work than to walk, so float over to the front door where I work.  When the people who were walking arrive at the door, I hold he door open for them.  They have this look of disbelief on their face as if they are wondering how I got over here before they did.  After going into work, I decide to float up to the next floor instead of taking the escalator, so I float up to the next floor.  This seems to attract a lot attention as I notice people pointing at me now.  Later when I pass this gal in the hallway on the floor that I work on, she stops, backs up, and looks at me again, and smiles, although it seemed more like a laugh.  She seems to have recognized me as the person she saw floating earlier.

*Getting Ready To Attend A Class For Work Out Of Town - Having Forgotten To Pack My Dress Clothes (DILD-Lucid)*
I am out of town and have checked into this room in a hotel where I am starting to unpack my things.  I have checked into this room on the top floor that seems to be the only room on the this floor.  It is about 10pm and I have just gotten back to my room after having been out partying with some friends.  It is Wednesday night, and I have to start this class the next day at 8am in the morning.

As I am unpacking my clothes I notice that I have forgotten to pack any dress pants or shirts to wear to the class as all I have are shorts and some jeans.  I am thinking about wearing the jeans to class and telling them that I forgot to pack my dress clothes.  I also thinking about having someone tell them I am going to be at the class a bit late since I forgot to pack my dress clothes and need to buy some.  

Two or three people knock on my door and I open it without checking first to see who they are.  One of the knocks comes from two kids who have these balloon like looking faces.  Their mom comes and gets them before I get a chance to talk to them.  I get to thinking that this is dangerous as someone might show up outside my door with a gun, so decide to look through this peep hole the next time before opening the door.  As I look through the peep hole I see that it is just a big hole in the door that has no glass in it.  Still I am able to see out of it though.

It is getting later and later as I am unpacking my clothes, and people are now showing up in the building and playing this loud music.  I am wondering how I am going to be able to get any studying down in this building or get any sleep here.  When I start to put my clothes in the closet, there is this shelf on top that is tilted down that nothing will stay on, and there is this lower shelf that has all of these newspapers and wall paper stacked on it.  I move a bunch of this over to make room for my clothes and then take a big wad of it out to throw away.  As there is no trash can in the room to put this in, I just pile it on the other side of this bed on the other side of the room.  This appears to be two rooms combined into one where they would rent the other bed out if they had someone who wanted it.  I am glad I am the only one in the room though because otherwise I would no place to pile this trash.

It is now about 2:30am in the morning and I am still unpacking my things and trying to organize them in the closet.  I am thinking that I am probably going to be up all night doing this, so am going to get no sleep at all.  _Because of all of the problems I am having I finally realize that I am dreaming, so imagine myself now staying in this luxurious hotel, where I have already unpacked everything using my imagination and have remembered to bring my dress clothes_ .

*People Walking By Me In A Hotel Lobby - Hotel Room With A Bathtub Full Of Water With Epsom Salt In It (WILD)*
I am in the lobby of this hotel while aware that I am dreaming where I see these people walking by, after which I end up in a hotel room where I have a bathtub full of water with Epsom salt in it that I am planning to float in.  The people who I saw in the lobby earlier seemed like ghosts who were floating around, as they seem to have been people who have stayed in this hotel sometime earlier and have come back.

*Previous Dream - Needing To Buy Some Clothes (DILD-Lucid)*
I am back in the earlier lucid where I am having to go class the next morning but have forgotten my dress clothes, only it is 6am in the morning now. _ I remember having become lucid in this dream earlier so am aware once again that I am dreaming, but the lucidity only lasts a few moments_ , as I once again become concerned about not having brought any dress clothes.  I am thinking I would like to go out for a breakfast buffet before going to class, but am thinking that I better go shopping for some dress clothes instead.  Some gal points to this yellow phone book and tells me that I can find what I need in the Yellow Book.  So I am looking through the yellow book under clothing to find a clothing store.

----------


## iadr

*Technique - Recording For Several Days (WILD)* 
I am recording a new technique of some kind for several different things for several different days while aware that I am dreaming.

*Busy Street - Getting Ready To Cross (WILD)* 
I am getting ready to cross this busy street at this crosswalk across from where I work, while aware that I am dreaming, when this idiotic cab driver pulls up into the crosswalk wanting to making a right turn on this red light.  He is so busy checking to see if there are any cars coming from the other way that he never even looks my way.  So I walk up to the side of his cab and bang on his window and motion for him to get out of my crosswalk.  After he backs up I decide I would like to inconvenience him some, so I imagine a cop pulling up behind him, flipping his lights on, and pulling him over for t ticket.

*Climbing Up This Large Structure - Sliding Down This Wire To The Ground (WILD)* 
I am climbing up this large structure in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I notice this wire going down to the ground with a thing on it that a person could use to slide down the wire on.  I grab onto to the thing and begin sliding down the wire toward the ground.  I hit the ground running to keep from crashing into the ground.  When I look at my hands I am wearing these leather gloves and a black leather outfit.

----------


## iadr

*Going Out Back Porch - Running Into A Shovel (WILD)*
I am doing some trance visualization exercises when the scene changes and I am going out my back porch where I accidentally run into this shovel that laying in the doorway which impact jolts me right out the dream.

*Standing Outside A House In Older Neighborhood - Two Guys Asking Me To Help Them Carry Some Bags In (WILD)*
I'm outside this house in an older neighborhood while aware that I am dreaming where these two guys are needing to carry these bags of things into their house.  As they are wanting me to help them, I get ready to pick up one of the bags when I realize that I can do this more effectively by using my imagination.  So I imagine all of the bags being picked up at once and moved inside, after which I use my imagination to organize them in the best order possible so that the two guys can best access what they need from them.

*Walking Down A Sidewalk In An Old Area Of Town - Going Down A Hallway High In The Air (WILD)*
I am visualizing myself going down this escalator making it feel as dangerous as possible when the scene changes and I am walking down this sidewalk in an old area of town where there are all of these buildings like warehouses that appear to be vacant.  With the exception of a couple of guys that I notice walking ahead of me on the sidewalk, I am the only one here.  It appears to be early evening.  

I come to this one building that looks like an old train station and start looking for a sign to see if I can find out where I am at.  I sense that one of the signs says Carthage street.  It seems like I have been to this place before sometime in an earlier dream.  As there appears to be nothing going on here, I begin spinning to change the dream scene.  

I am now in this hallway somewhere very high in this building.  At the end of the hallway is a large glass window that I am able to look out from and see these mountains and forest below.  This is really a beautiful view and there is a small city in a valley far below.  (I get interrupted at this point by a squealing sound that I hear in the other room, which ends up being a baby rabbit underneath my recliner that my cat is trying to get to, so I have to take the baby rabbit back outside on the other side of my fence and hope that my cat doesn't find it again.  Sure wish I could teach those cats to just concentrate on catching mice and rats and leave the baby birds and rabbits alone.  :Sad: 

*Going Out My Back Door - Hearing An Animal Running Away (WILD)*
I am going out the door of my back porch while aware that I am dreaming when I hear a rustling noise like animal trying to get away before I see it.  Nest thing I now my big gray cat is out there because he thinks it is feeding time.  This huge bowl appears in my back yard that he is now getting ready to eat out of.

*Banquet Room - Getting Some Food To Eat (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this high structure in my imagination when the scene changes and I am in this banquet room with this long table covered with a white table cloth that several people are sitting at eating at.  When I see this guy I work with sitting there with his wife, I go over and sit down next to him.  I am thinking that someone will be bringing me some food until he motions toward this table with food on it where I need to go and get my own food.  I walk over to the table and get a large salad and some strips of beef, after which I seem to doze off since that's the last thing I remember.

----------


## iadr

*Climbing Down The Steps Of Air Force One - Riding A Golf Cart Down The Runway / Ending Up In My House (WILD)*
I'm riding down this really long escalator in my imagination when the scene changes and I am climbing down the steps of a jet airplane that I perceive to be Air Force One.  When I get to the bottom of the steps, there is a golf cart there that I get into that takes me down this runway like it is going to take off.  The scene changes again and I am in my house where I hear the wife coming down the stairs calling for someone, probably one of the cats.  

*Swinging Through The Forest On A Vine - Going Down Some Rapids On A Raft (WILD)*
I'm sliding down the side of this cliff on a rope in my imagination when the rope ends and I enter a dream.  I give a tug on the rope so that the people at the top of the cliff will give me some more rope, but nothing happens  The scene changes and I am now in a forest climbing down a long vine.  When my vine begins swinging back and forth I grab onto another vine next to it and swing on it.  I am now moving from vine to vine through the forest like Tarzan.  I continue swinging through the forest until I find myself hanging out over the side of this high cliff.  I swing back onto the cliff and get off the vine. 

Being unable to see anything below I go ahead and dive off the cliff.  On the way down I see this river below, only I am going to miss the river and crash into these trees.  I change the direction of my fall to head toward the river.  I enter the river with a splash and can feel the cool water as I enter it.  A log raft appears beside me, so I climb onto the raft and begin floating down the river.  Small animals like rabbits and squirrels are playing in the forest as I float by.  

I am now going down some rapids really fast where my raft hits an occasional rock sticking up which diverts the course of my raft a bit.  The rapids finally end and I am sitting in a bubbly pool of water at the bottom of the rapids.

*Being Pulled Over A Large Body Of Water By An Airplane On A Ladder - Party With Hot Dogs And Chili (WILD)*
I'm climbing down this long ladder in my imagination when the scene changes and I am holding onto this ladder on the bottom of an airplane being pulled through the air.  There is some sort of banner below me advertising something.  We are flying out over a large body of water that I sense to be Lake Michigan, and the banner appears to be advertising some sort of event that is taking place here.  The plane lands and I am now on the shore where a large party is in progress where hot dogs and chili are being served.

*Looking Out Over This Freeway - Riding A Car Down An Exit Ramp And Along The Ocean (WILD)*
I am high in this building looking out over this road below that goes around in a circle, watching these cars driving around this circle, while aware that I am dreaming.  The words New Jersey come to me, so I am thinking I am in New Jersey.  I decide to go around the circle myself so float down and land on top of one of the cars going around the circle.  I now see that this is an exit ramp that goes onto another highway.  I continue riding on this car as it goes along this road that goes by the ocean.

*Being Hired To Be A Hit Man - Being Told I Have To Kill Whoever This Guy Wants / Talking To The Guys Boss (Vivid)*
I have been hired by this guy to be a hit man and told that I have to kill whoever he asks me to kill, no matter what I think of the person.  When I am told to kill this one guy who is a really bad person, I have no trouble killing him.  But when I am told to kill this other guy that I sense is a nice person, I would prefer to not kill him.  I express my concern to my boss who tells me that I have to kill whoever he asks me to kill, no matter what I think about the person.  I feel that my boss is wrong, so go and talk to his boss and explain my feelings to him.  He agrees that I should only have to kill people who I feel like killing.

*Standing Inside An Airplane Looking Out This Large Hole In The Floor - Enjoying The Scenery Below (WILD)*
I'm getting ready to go down this really long escalator that appears in front of me when the scene changes and I am standing inside this large airplane looking out this large door in the bottom of the plane enjoying the scenery below.  I continue enjoying the different scenery as the airplane flies along.

*Bowling Alley - Rolling A Couple Of Strikes (WILD)*
I'm in this bowling alley while aware that I am dreaming when this special pin shows up as the head pin.  I get the guys attention at the desk so that he will watch me bowl, and then walk up the lane and roll my ball.  I put some kind of awkward backward spin on the ball which causes it to spin backwards and come back into the front of the pins where it knocks all of the pins down.  The guy gives me a dollar for my strike.  Since I made a strike, I get to bowl again, and once again the special pin comes up as the head pin.  I get the attendants attention again and walk up the lane to roll my ball.  Only this time my ball gets caught on the back of my leg when I try to roll it, so I back up to try again.  On my next attempt I get the ball out but it appears to be a bad roll.  Somehow it curves in at the last minute though and knocks all the pins down, so the attendant gives me another dollar.

----------


## iadr

*Putting A Door Up - Noticing A Skinny Bolt At The Top (WILD)*
I'm in this rom putting up a door while aware that I am dreaming, trying to find the right hole to put this bolt through on the bottom of the frame, when I notice that the bold is already on the top part of the frame, but is a much skinnier bolt that the one I am attempting to put at the bottom of the door.  I decide to use my imagination to finish putting the door up, so imagine it being up with these nice sturdy bolts.

*Standing Next To A Marsh Land - Boarding An Air Boat And Flying Through The Marsh (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this steep ladder in my imagination when the scene changes and I am standing on the side of this river or stream that has all of these weeds growing up in it.  An air boat with a large fan on the back of it appears, so I climb on and turn on the engine as fast as it will go.  I'm flying across this marsh area when the weeds become so high that my boat gets stuck.  So I use my imagination to clear all of the weeds out of the way, after which I am casually floating down this river playing a banjo.  I realize at this time that I am in a bayous someplace like Louisiana.

*Gymnasium - People Playing Volleyball (WILD)*
I'm sitting on the side of a gymnasium where these people are playing volleyball while aware that I am dreaming.  When I look out some window I can see that I am about 20 feet up in the air, and seem to be someplace like a YMCA.  When the people ask me if I would like to play volleyball with them I first say no.  After thinking about it a bit though, I decide that this might be fun since I can control the ball with my imagination.  So I join them for some volleyball.  When it comes time for me to serve, I serve the ball over the net, and then control it using my mind to change directions in mid air and head for the back corner.  I get so good at using my imagination to place the ball where no one is at that I spend the rest of the game serving the ball since no one is able to hit my serves back.  I bet that the last time they'll invite me to play volleyball with them.   ::chuckle:: 

*School Cafeteria - Having An Ice Tea (WILD)*
I walk into what looks like a restaurant while aware that I am dreaming where there are these booths with people sitting in them.  When I see the wife sitting with a couple of people in this one booth I join them and sit next to the wife.  They are all drinking ice tea and lemonade and see this large glass of ice tea in front of me.  When I look out this large window I see all of these little kids walking down the sidewalk, so then assume that I am someplace like a school cafeteria.  I decide to use my imagination, so levitate the glass up to my mouth using my imagination for a drink.  I can taste the tart lemon as I am drinking the tea.

*Driving Down A Road - Ending Up Lost On A Dirt Road (DILD-Lucid)*
I'm driving down this road while aware that I am dreaming when I must have dozed off because the next thing I know I am at the end of this dirt road in the middle of a couple of railroad tracks.  I am thinking that I must have forgot to pay attention to where I was going and got lost, because I have no idea where I am at.  While thinking about how to get out of here and telling myself over and over that I am dreaming, the scene changes and I am in this kitchen at work where this guy I work around washes his hands in the sink and then dries them.  I decide to wash my hands in the sink also, since I figure they are probably dirty from having been out on this dirt road.

*Ending Up In The Backyard Of A House I Lived In 20 Years Ago - Looking At My Hands, Then Floating (WILD)*
I have just gone down a water slide in my imagination and gotten to the bottom of it when the scene changes, and instead of splashing into the water at the bottom of the slide I am standing in the backyard of this house I used to live in 20 years ago.  I begin exploring by jumping over this fence in back and walking down this alley where I see a couple of large pickup trucks and a smaller pickup underneath this car port.  When I look at my hands they look normal.  I attempt to float and am able to float, but am floating in an awkward sideways postion.  I decide to find my body after which I end up back in my room looking down on myself.

*Sleeping In A Motel Room - Easter Bunny Jumping In My Window (Vivid)*
I'm sleeping in a bed in this motel room someplace when I feel something running all over my bed.  I am thinking that a squirrel must have jumped in my open window and come into my room.  It gets on top of me and is sitting right on my chest.  When I look, I see this beautiful white bunny rabbit with a purple chest with writing on its chest.  As it is Easter Sunday in my dream, I am thinking what a wonderful Easter present this little fellow is.  As I already have three cats though I am wondering what I am going to do with another pet.  I then begin to think that this must be an Easter present that someone bought for their kids that that must have gotten away and wandered into my room. Just then I hear this lady talking to my brother outside my window saying "Well, he was here a minute ago".  As I realize they must be talking about this bunny, I hand him out the window to the lady who is glad to have him back and thanks me.

*Burger King - My Big Gray Cat Joining Me For A Meal (Vivid)*
I'm in a Burger King where they have all of these specials, one of which is 1.00, and another which is 1.25.  I had gotten the one for 1.00 and started eating it, thinking there is no way to analyze this meal.  My big gray cat walks in and gets the special for 1.25 which he begins taking apart and analyzing.  When he gets down the part that costs 1.00, he tells me that this is the part that is 1.00.  I'm thinking that the 1.25 special is a better deal and that my cats analytical skills might come in handy some day.

----------


## iadr

*Up In The Air - Being Pulled By A Boat (WILD)*
I'm up in the air being pulled by a boat while aware that I am dreaming, enjoying the scenery below

*Cooking Something In A Large Pot - Stuck To The Bottom Of The Pot (WILD)*
I'm cooking something like ginger root candy in a large pot while aware that I am dreaming that I have accidentally allowed to cook too long and which has turned a caramel color and is stuck to the bottom of the pot.  I used my imagination to melt the stuff so that I can remove it from the pot.

----------


## iadr

*Going Down An Escalator With The Wife - Ending Up In A Parking Garage And Flying Home (WILD)*
I'm riding down this long escalator at work in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I notice the wife standing next to me.  We ride all the way down to the bottom floor where we are looking at this large screen with some kind of show on it.  We head toward the back of the building and exit through this door in back.  When we begin walking the scene changes and we are walking down this concrete ramp that appears to be in a parking garage.  We get into our car and exit the garage onto the street.  I decide to take control of the dream at this point so take off flying in the car and fly the rest of the way home.

*Work - Analyzing Six Projects (WILD)*
I'm in a trance state beginning to lose consciousness, so begin repeating to myself that I am going to stay awake and enter a WILD.  Shortly, I am in a dream walking down a hallway at work.  Later I am at this desk with these two people I work with.  My two friends are wanting to know if a certain thing is worthwhile to include in their calculations.  After checking everything out, I tell them that it is worthwhile because it only takes up a little space, so runs really fast, but adds a lot of information to what they have.  They are wanting to know if they should include this infomation on all six of the things they are doing, so I check each one of them and tell them that they should.  

*Diner - Waitress Explaining A Phone Plan To Me (WILD)*
I'm sitting at this counter in a diner while aware that I am dreaming where this waitress is explaining something like a phone plan to me.  When I ask her for more information about the plan, she explains it to me.  The WILD gets interrupted when my big gray cat jumps up on my bed and plants himself on my chest for some loving.

*Climbing Down A Ladder Into The Ocean - Jumping Off And Entering The Water Then Bobbilng Up And Down (WILD)*
I'm climbing down this ladder in my imagination when the scene comes alive, my ladder ends, and I am looking down over a large body of water like the ocean.  I allow myself to fall into the water where I enter feet first, after which I am bobbing up and down like a cork, as I appear to have a life jacket on.

----------


## iadr

*Cafeteria - Friend Inviting Me To Sit With Him And Another Guy (WILD)*
I'm someplace like a cafeteria while aware that I am dreaming where I see a friend sitting at a table with another guy.  Although he motions for me to come and join them, I ignore him at first, so he gets up and walks over to me and invites me to sit with them.  After introducing me to his friend, they start asking me questions about something that I am explaining to them.

*Food Fair At Work - Sampling Food (WILD)*
I'm riding down this escalator at work when the scene comes alive and I see all kinds of things happening on the floor below, as they are having what looks like a birthday party, as there are streamers and birthday signs hanging down.  It also seems like a food fair as there are booths with samples of hot chocolate, various kinds of cookies and brownies throughout the floor.  I indulge myself with some hot chocolate, cookies, and brownies.  I see this chef from a restaurant who puts on these cooking demos who is giving a demonstration on how to make home made granola bars.  At another booth there are these people from the gym who have literature on different kinds of exercise programs that they are handing out. 

*On A High Platform With A Dining Area In The Middle Of The Ocean - Diving Off And Becoming A Whale  (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this ladder in my imagination when the scene changes and I am way up high on this platform that has all of these tables and chairs and is a dining area.  There are several people sitting at the tables dining. I remember having been here a couple of times before in non-lucid dreams.  I sit down at this table on the side by this railing where I can look out and enjoy the view of ocean.  I decide to take control of the lucid, so go over and dive off the platform and swim to the bottom of the ocean.  I seem to change into a fish at this point and am something like a large whale cruising the bottom of the ocean.

*Driving Through A Truck Stop Parking Lot - Seeing My Big Gray Cat With A Female Cat (WILD)*
I'm driving this truck through this parking lot someplace like a truck stop while aware that I am dreaming when I see my big gray cat walking through the parking lot.  I'm thinking that he is a long ways from home, so am thinking about picking him up and taking him back home.  When I start driving toward him and he starts running away from me, his body is swaying back and forth, and his tail is wagging back and forth real fast as he runs from me.  When I am able to get closer to him, I notice that he has two faces, his own face, and that of a female cat that looks almost like him.  (No wonder my little boy spends so much time away from home.  He must have a girl friend).  ::chuckle:: 

*Blue Lucid Dreaming Pills - Dropping One (WILD)*
I have this container with these odd looking blue pills in my hand that are supposed to be for lucid dreaming.  I have already taken one of the pills when I accidentally drop one of them on the floor.  I find the pill I dropped, clean it off, and put it back in the container.  When I look at my hands they look normal.

*Water Slide - Going Down Standing Up (WILD)*
I'm going down this water slide in my imagination when the scene changes and I standing at the top of this water slide where they appear to be having some sort of contest to see who can have the most impressive slide down the slide.  At first I am just watching, but then decide to participate.  So I get on the water slide and go down it standing up.  Although it makes a lot of sharp turns I manage to remain standing.  When I get to the pool below they decide that no one is going to be able to match the feat that I just did, so hand me a trophy and begin closing the water slide down for the day.

*Climbing Up An Oil Rig - Diving Down Into The Oil / Eating A Cookie (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this tall ladder in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I am climbing up this huge structure out in the middle of the ocean that appears to be a large oil rig.  There is this large cylinder in the middle of this structure that has oil in it that I am being careful not to fall into.  

With great reservation I decide to dive down into this large cylinder of oil, so dive into it head first and begin swimming to the bottom.  I am swimming with my eyes closed and making sure not to breath in, as I have no desire to fill my lungs with this oil.  Suddenly the scene changes and I am somewhere else holding this container of chocolate chip cookies with raisins and coconut in them.  So I grab a cookie and begin eating it.  I produce a glass of soymilk using my imagination to go with the cookies.

*Space Ship - Taking To Mars (WILD)*
I'm visualizing going on a roller coaster when the scene changes and I feel myself riding in this elevator.  I seem to be going to the top of this space shuttle.  A door opens and I walk into this space shuttle with this guy who is dressed in white.  I sit down in the seat on the right, and the guy who is with me sit down in the left seat.  There are all of these controls in front of us.  The entire room shifts backwards so that we are laying on our backs. The space ship begins vibrating and we begin taking off into the air.

When I see this red light above us that says Mars, I begin thinking that we are going to Mars.  We are now way up in the air orbiting the earth.  I feel the space ship land somewhat hard on this surface below us.  When we get out of the space ship I notice this vapor all around our feet and legs which appears to extend a couple of feet above the surface.  When I look up, I see what looks like the moon in the distance.

There is a tower up ahead of us that we walk toward and then enter.  We are in this walkway that goes around and up to the top of the tower which is about 3 stories high.  Instead of walking up the walkway though, there is this big blast of air behind us that propels us through the walkway to the top of the tower. 

We are now in the top of the tower.  As I look out I can see where we came from which is an area with a lot of vapor, while on the other side there is a city with lights.  I decide I would like to explore the city, so ask my guide to accompany me there.  We fly over to the city, but are still on the outskirts looking in.  The city is very advanced as it has all of these vehicles that look like small flying saucers flying around it, although they fly in controlled area back and forth from one location to the next.  

The scene changes a bit and I am somewhere inside this building where there are all of these booths.  I assume this is still Mars.  When I ask this guy at this booth what kind of things they have now that they didn't have 20 years ago, he tells me that they have always had all of these things.

*Sitting Next To A Waterfall In A Wheelchair - Floating Up Above The Waterfall (WILD)*
I'm water skiing across this lake in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I am headed for this huge waterfall.  When we get to the waterfall the scene changes a bit and I am sitting in something like a wheel chair next to this waterfall.  I take control of the lucid at this point and levitate myself and the wheel chair to the top of the waterfall.  I am now sitting at the top of the waterfall in this wheel chair looking out over the waterfall.

*Guy Wanting Me To Show Him Something At Work, But Me Wanting To Go Home - Parking Garage / Flying Over The City / Flying Over A Harbor To City On The Other Side (WILD)*
I'm roller blading down this freeway really fast in my imagination when the scene changes and I am someplace like work.  This guy is wanting me to show him something, but it is time for me to go home.  I then see this giant rodent like a rat walking across the floor.  The scene changes and I sense that I am at an airport parking lot.  I decide to take control of the lucid at this point, so walk over to the side of the parking garage and dive out and start flying.  I end up somewhere looking out over this harbor that has a high bridge that goes over it.  I fly over the bridge to this city that is on the other side of the bridge where I run out of time and have to get up to go to work.

----------


## iadr

*Getting A Key To My Safe (WILD)*
I'm opening up my wall safe to get a key out that opens the safe in my closet while aware that I am dreaming when I notice that I have the same key on my keyring.  I'm wondering what this key is doing on my keyring.  I decide to use my imagination, so open and close both of the safes using my imagination.

*Sitting At A Computer - Guy Installing A Program On My Computer (WILD)*
I'm sitting at my computer someplace like work while aware that I am dreaming and there is some guy standing next to me trying to add some kind of program on my computer.  At first he finds the program he is looking for, but then it disappears.  I decide to help him out so have the program install itself automatically on my computer .  He thanks me for my help and then leaves.

*Large Plastic Ball - Floating Inside Of (WILD)*
I'm taking this escalator up to the top of this tall structure in my imagination when the scene changes and I find myself climbing up this ladder that tilts backwards making it difficult to climb.  I have to hold onto this rail on the side to keep from falling.  When I reach the top, I am standing on this metal grated platform with several other people in front of this large plastic ball that appears to be some sort of ride at an amusement park.  When the side of the ball opens up we all walk in.  There is suddenly no gravity inside the ball and we are all floating in the air.  Some people are even floating upside down and on their sides.   ::chuckle::  

I decide to make the ride a bit more fun, so levitate the entire ball with everyone in it over to the top of this building in the distance.  Everyone inside the ball thinks this is really cool, because they think that this is part of the ride.

*Locker Room - Just Having Worked Out (WILD)*
I'm roller blading as fast as I can down the freeway in my imagination when the scene changes and I am in this locker room where I appear to have just finished working out, getting ready to take a shower.  After taking a shower which I decided to get the full enjoyment out of, I decide to speed things up, so dress myself automatically using my imagination.

*Work - Completing Some Reports Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm at work while aware that I am dreaming getting ready to go somewhere when I notice that my fly is unzipped.  (There goes my subconscious getting my attention again!)  So I use my imagination to zip it up.  It is now 9am and I suddenly realize that I have forgotten to do some reports that I normally do at 8am, so I go back to my desk to start working on them.  When I get back to my desk I realize that I could do these reports much faster using my imagination, so just imagine them being done.

*Bunch Of Stuff Showing Up That Needs To Be Done - Completing It Using My Imaginatoin (WILD)*
I'm somewhere else now while still aware that I am dreaming, when all of this stuff shows up that needs to be completed and filed away.  So I use my imagination to complete everything and then place the stuff in a black binder where it can be filed.

*Sitting In A Restaurant - Completing Some Paperwork Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm sitting at a small square table in a restaurant with some other people while aware that I am dreaming when this gal walks up and hands me some paperwork that needs to be signed.  I use my imagination to have my signature automatically generated on all of the documents and place them in this large black pouch, and then hand them back to the lady.

----------


## iadr

*Work - Talking To Someone About Retiring (DILD-Lucid)*
I'm talking to someone about when I might retire and am telling them that I am uncertain when that will be and that it depends on how things are at the time.  I'm having trouble getting accurate information on my computer, so am planning to use someone else's computer to get the data I need.  The scene changes and I am in my weight room with my smallest cat, which scene change causes me to become lucid.  When I see my other cat walk into the room who always stalks my other cat, I levitate her over to me and tell her "Tiny, you know you're not supposed to do that".

*Swimming To The Bottom Of The Ocean - Getting Rid Of Air Bubbles From My Air Tank (WILD)*
I have jumped off of this ship with another guy and we are swimming to the bottom of the ocean to get away from the people on the ship.  I am aware that I am dreaming, but am concerned that the air bubbles coming out of my air tank will allow the people in the ship to know where we are at who might start shooting at us.  I use some kind of magical things to make the air bubbles disappear, so am now feeling a lot safer.

*Pulling Myself Up To The Top Of This Building Using A Rope - Swinging Over To Another Building (WILD)*
I'm a big muscular guy in this WILD, and am aware of my massive chest and arms as I pull myself up this rope to the top of an overhanging roof about 20 feet in the air above this theater.  After pulling myself up onto the overhanging roof I decide to climb up to the top of the building.  So I am walking up the side of this building while pulling myself up with this rope.  When I get to the top of the roof, it is pointed at the top.  So I decide to go over to this building across that way that has a flat top on it.  I grab a hold of this rope and swing over to the other building.  When I get to this building I notice that it has a tennis court on the roof, and another section of roof under the tennis court where there are some locker rooms with a sauna and a whirlpool.

*Military Apartment - Other Guys Moving In (Vivid)*
I'm living in this apartment someplace like a military base where I have been staying for a couple of months.  The apartment has three bedrooms, two of which have two beds, and a master bedroom with one large bed.  I have been sleeping in the master bedroom.  

When I come back to the apartment one day there is this other guy in the apartment who has just moved in.  I then see another guy with his bags moving in.  One of the bedrooms with two beds is already occupied by these two guys, so he checks the other bedroom, and finds one bed left, as there is also another guy in one of the beds in this bedroom.  

The beds in this bedroom seem to have belonged to my parents and are tilted up at a sharp angle of about 90 degrees, and have these really worn out mattresses on them.  The guy climbs into the vacant bed to try it out, and his legs hang over the end of it as the bed is too short for him.  I tell him that we will need to see about getting him a better bed, after which he turns sideways in the bed and is able to fit in it.  He seems content with the bed, even though it is a very poor quality bed.  I am thinking that he must have learned to accept things like this from being in the military. 

I go back into my bedroom and notice this large paper brown necktie laying on the floor that I can tell someone has deliberately left there to send my a message, although I have no idea who would have put it there.  I then notice several small brown paper neckties on the floor in another place in the room.  

Next to my bed there is a night stand with a stereo and some other small things like clocks, which are sort of disorganized and dusty.  I am thinking that I am going to need to spend the rest of the evening cleaning my room.  I am glad that I was the first one here and was able to get this nice room to myself.

*Working As A Security Guard In This Tall Building - Being Attacked By A Mean Man And Woman (Vivid)*
I'm in this really tall building where I'm working as a security guard on one of the top floors.  While I am in my office this really mean man and lady come in and begin attacking me.  The lady is ripping my clothes off while the man is trying to hit me.  An older security guard who is in the room with me, begins fighting with the mean man and seems to be hurting the man by bending his head back.  But then the mean man kills him.

I am in something like a large cylinder in the middle of this building that is filled with water where I fight these this couple all the way down to the bottom of the building.  We go around and around this cylinder fighting each other until we get to the bottom, where the mean man and woman then escape.

As the entire event was caught on tape, someone has invited all of the top executives to this meeting to watch this tape of what happened.  All of the executives are sitting in this theater, and I am sitting in this projector room getting ready to show the film.  Before watching the film some lady is supposed to sing a song and some man is supposed to say a few words. 

I hear this guy say "I hope you didn't activate the film" about the time I accidentally start to the film.  There seems to be no way to stop the movie now that it has started, so the lady and man who were supposed to do their thing before the film are out of luck.  

As we watch the film I am watching this lady rip off all of my clothes except for my underwear and then watch as my security guard friend gets killed by the mean man.  I then watch as I wrestle this man and woman all the way down through this cylinder of water.  

All of the executives are impressed with this film and want to make a movie out of it.  Only they want me to entice these two people to attack me again so they can make another movie of it.  I have some sort of metal cylinders implanted in my body that these two people were after, so the executives want me to keep those cylinders in my body so these two people will come after me again.  I am not wanting to do this, but feel like I have no choice.

*Riding On This Plank Really High In The Air - Keeping My Eyes Shut And Leaning Into The Turns (Vivid)*
I am really high in the air riding on this plank that is going around and around in a circle as it is being lowered to the ground.  I am having to lean in the direction that the plank is moving to keep from falling off of it.  I am at such a terrifying height that I am keeping my eyes closed and not looking down.

----------


## iadr

*Gymnasium - Getting Ready To Watch A Movie Being Shown On This Door (Vivid)*
I'm in a gymnasium where this movie is about to be shown on this door, which movie is shown on this same door at 4:05pm every afternoon.  When I check the door I notice that it is locked to keep anyone from coming through it while the movie is being shown.  I'm thinking that I should lock this door at 3pm every day when I leave so that it will be locked when they get ready to show the movie at 4:05pm.

*Gymnasium - Creating An Automatic Locking Mechanism For This Door (DILD-Lucid)*
I'm in this gymnasium again where this movie is about to be shown on this door at 4:05pm, and this is the fourth time this dream has repeated itself (must be important I guess).  Finally...I realize I am dreaming, so take control of the dream and create an automatic locking mechanism for the door using my imagination that will automatically lock the door at 4:05pm every day and then unlock it after the movie is shown.

*Kitchen - Making Granola Bars (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this steep ladder in my imagination making it as difficult as possible to climb when the scene shifts and I am in my kitchen making home made granola bars.  I have just added this box of whole grain cereal and am trying to decide how much oatmeal I want to add when I realize I am dreaming.  I create some automatic measuring devices that automatically add the ingredients for me and then imagine everything already being mixed up and cut into bars.

*Riding A Roller Coaster Through A Long Tunnel - Riding A Speed Boat That Turns Into An Airplane (WILD)*
I'm riding this roller coaster in my imagination when the scene comes alive and it enters this long dark tunnel.  Around and around it goes all the way down to the bottom where this speed boat appears in front of me.  I board the speed boat which immediately takes off across this large body of water.  Because of the speed at which it is going, I can feel the breeze on my face.  I notice this mountain off to the right after which the speed boat turns into a small airplane with skis on the bottom of it.  The airplane takes off and is flying casually over this area allowing me to enjoy the scenery below.

*Diving Backward Off A Ladder - Jumping On A Trampoline / Being Propelled Across Some Water / Waterfall (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this tall structure in my imagination when I get the urge to dive off backwards, so I dive off and begin free falling on my back, falling into what feels like an endless void.  My fall stops and my position changes to an upright position just hovering in the air.  

I find that I can move to the right or left, and float up, just by thinking which way I want to go, but I am unable to move lower.  The scene changes and I on a trampoline jumping up and down really high turning these magnificent front and back flips in the air during my jumps.  I appear to be in a large tent while doing this.

I notice this large body of water that appears in front of me, although I can tell it is just in my imagination.  As I concentrate on the water, the scene changes and I skiing across this large body of water, although there is no boat pulling me, as I am being pushed across the water.  At first the force that is pushing me across the water is a bit too much as I am having difficulty keeping my balance, but I eventually get used to it and am able to stand upright.  

A dam with a large waterfall appears in front of me (somehow I just knew this was going to happen), and I am headed right toward it.  As I go over the waterfall I take control of the dream and suspend my flight in mid air.  I am now floating above the waterfall watching it as it falls into this pool below.  Something urges me to become a part of the waterfall, so I get into the waterfall and experience the refreshing feeling of splashing into the pool below.

*Riding A Mop Bucket - Creating some Mops Around The Bucket To Clean The Floor (WILD)*
I'm ice skating along this river as fast as I can in my imagination when the scene changes and I am inside this building where this mop bucket appears in front of me.  I climb into the mop bucket and it takes off across the floor spinning around as it runs into things.  I feel like I'm in a bumper car at an amusement park.  I decide that this revolving mop bucket would be a great way to clean the floor, so use my imagination to create these mops all around it, so that it is mopping the floor as it goes around.  When I look back, the floor is now nice and shiny.

*Exploring this Castle On An Island In The Middle Of The Ocean - Large Auditorium Where A Show Is Being Put On (WILD)*
I find myself in the same speed boat that I was in during an earlier lucid, and am approaching this waterfall.  I go around the waterfall on the left side after which the scene changes and I am looking out at the ocean where there is this large island in the middle of it with these huge white castles.  I decide to explore the island, so drive the boat up to it and get out onto this white sandy beach. 

When I enter the castle it feels haunted as I am walking through these hallways with glass walls on both sides of it.  These glass walls seem to go all through the castle, sort of like a Fun House at an amusement park.  I arrive at this inner chamber of the castle where there is a large auditorium where all of these people are sitting down watching some kind of show on this stage in front of them.  (This dream triggers the recall of an earlier non-lucid dream I had that I had completely forgotten about).

*Auditorium - With A Gal I Am Dating (Vivid)*
I'm in this auditorium with this gal I seem to be dating, who normally stays with me, but for some reason is walking about 20 feet ahead of me everywhere we go this night.  I had been wondering if she wanted to stay for this performance, but when she starts walking up these stairs toward the balcony, I figure she wants to stay for it.  For a brief moment I consider just leaving and letting her find her own way home, but when she turns around to see if I am following her, I decide it best to go ahead and follow her up to the balcony.  

Once in the balcony I sit down next to her where we have this magnificent view of the stage below.  Everything looks so small from where we are sitting.  I'm thinking that I prefer watching events from way back like this since it makes them appear more dream like.

----------


## iadr

*Climbing Down A Cliff - Riding Through A Canyon In A Helicopter (WILD)* 
I'm climbing down a rope off of this high cliff in my imagination when the scene changes and there is snow everywhere.  There is so much snow that I become concerned that it could turn into an avalanche and bury me.  I notice several other people also climbing down the mountain and am hoping that none of them make any loud noises that could cause an avalanche.  

The scene changes and there is now a nice forest below me with green tress everywhere and I appear to be in a helicopter flying around.  I fly from one end of the canyon to the other enjoying the view.

*Riding Up A Hill - Boat Ramp At End Of Road (WILD)* 
I'm riding up this hill wondering what is at the top of the hill.  At the top of the hill the road levels out and continues to the right.  As I continue down the road, the route becomes quite scenic as there are palm trees growing every 50 feet down the road.  A sign appears warning about a boat ramp ahead.  On the other side of this small hill, the road turns into a concrete ramp that goes down into this large body of water where people can launch their boats.

*Wide River With Metal Structures Sticking Up - Climbing To The Top Of This Bridge, Then Catching A Plane (WILD)* 
I'm looking at this really wide river that has these large metal structures sticking up in it that look similar to large metal power lines while aware that I am dreaming.  One of the structures turns into a giant metal bridge that I am now climbing up.  When I get to the top of the bridge I begin walking across the top.

I come to this thing sticking up on the top of the bridge that is like a decoration of some sort that I have to carefully get around without falling.  When a small plane comes along I grab onto the bottom of it after which I am first flying along under the plane, but later pull myself up into the plane.

*Dog Laying On My Back Porch - Using My Imagination To Heal Her (WILD)* 
I walk out into my back porch while aware that I am dreaming when I see a favorite dog I used to have laying on the floor.  I lean down and pet her, and then give her a hug.  She seems to be worn out.  Even after I coax her to come outside with me, she still seems to be worn out.  I use my imaginatoin to sne her some energy and imagine her feeling better after which she is smiling and wagging her tail.

----------


## iadr

*Amusement Park - Finding A Less Crowded Area To Go On A Ride (WILD)* 
I'm someplace like Disney World standing out in this street while aware that I am dreaming.  There are all of these buildings on the side of the road, and there are several people walking toward me.  I am going down these stairs with this group of people when we get stopped by this long line of people in front of us.  I decide I would prefer not to wait in line so float back up the stairway and go floating down this road where I come to a large open area that is filled with people.  I decide to find a more isolated place, so float up in the air for a look around.  I sense the advantage of viewing the park from up here as I can tell from here which areas of the park are less crowded.  I shift my attention to an area of the park that has very few people in it, and find a ride there that I go on.  (If only I could do this IRL).

*In A House In The Middle Of The Night - Shooting A Prowler (WILD)* 
I'm in this house in the middle of the night when this gal I used to live with, who I have no affection for now, walks up to me.  Even though I have no feelings for her I give her a big kiss which seems like something I do to comfort her.  

The scene shifts but I still seem to be in the same house, only there is some guy in the house with me, and we are hiding from these prowlers who have broken into the house.  I'm hiding behind this wall with a pistol in my hand which I shoot one of the prowlers with when he walks toward me.  When I see him reach for a gun, I shoot him several more times to finish him off.  

I am now reloading my pistol to be ready for the next prowler.  While standing here with this pistol in my hand with my finger on the trigger I begin thinking about how dangerous this is, and what would happen if it accidentally went off and I shot my friend.  I am being very careful not to accidentally pull the trigger that my finger is resting on.

*Watching A Van Pull Out Of A Driveway - Standing In The Road And Letting Cars Run Through Me (WILD)* 
I'm watching this moving van in the driveway next to where I live while aware that I am dreaming, while it is attempting to pull out of the driveway.  After backing up and blocking traffic, the guy pulls forward to let the traffic by.  I decide to do something exciting, so walk out into the road and wait for some cars to run through me.  While waiting for some cars I hear this lady's voice who appears to be talking to another lady say "Hi there, how are you"?  When a couple of cars arrive they feel as if they are pulling on me as they go through the front of my body and out the back.  When I turn around and allow a car to drive through my back, it feels as though it is pushing me as it goes through me.

*Riding A Bobsled Down This Path - Going Out In A Forest (WILD)* 
I'm going down this snow packed path really fast while aware that I am dreaming, going around to the right and to the left, and going over bumps which causes me to become airborne for a few feet before coming back down.  It feels as if I am riding a bobsled down this path really fast.  The scene changes and I am now going down through this forest.  (One of the most thrilling rides I've had in quite a while).

----------


## iadr

*Swimming Pool - Catching Fish With My Hands (Vivid)*
I'm swimming in this swimming pool where I notice these fish about six inches long that I am able to catch with my hands.  I catch four or five of them and show them to a friend.  As we had been fishing with some poles earlier, I am thinking that catching these fish with my hands is better than catching them with a pole since there is no need to plant a hook in their mouth with this method.  

I'm now climbing out of this pool and draining it, at which time it becomes a bathtub.  As the bathtub drains, I'm thinking that the fish will flow through the drain out into a small creek that the bathtub drains into and be able to survive there.  I become concerned if this larger fish that I had caught later, which was about a foot long, will be able to make it through the drain, so check the bathtub.  When I check, his body has made it through the drain, but his head is stuck in the drain.  So I push his head through the drain  As there are four holes in the drain, I check the other holes also, and two of them have fishes heads from the smaller fish stuck in them.  I push them through also and then flush the tub like a toilet to flush them down to the creek below.  They come back up though and their heads are stuck in the drain again.  I flush the tub a couple of more times after which they all seem to be flushed down to the creek.

*Sitting Outside With A Supervisor From Work - Being Kissed (Vivid)*
I'm sitting on this park bench outside of this drug store with a supervisor from work when she pulls me toward her and kisses me on the lips.  I'm a bit shocked that she did this, but am enjoying it as it is a nice long kiss.  After the kiss I tell her how much I appreciate something that she did for me, as it seems like she had helped me with something like my time schedule.

*List Of Prices - Looking At, Then Organizing (WILD)*
I'm looking at this list of about four prices, the first two which are 1.95 and 2.95, while aware that I am dreaming.  I decide that I would like the list to be in order, so order it in ascending order using my imagination.

----------


## iadr

*Being Lowered Down Into This Place - Counting The Number Of Times It Goes Arond (Vivid)* 
I'm with some guy in this place that we've been lowered down into where we are supposed to count how many times it goes around.

*Climbing Down A Skyscraper - People On The Ground Congratulating Me (WILD)* 
I'm climbing down this rope in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I am climbing down this skyscraper that is all glass on the outside.  When I get close to the grond there is this roof that I come to and am standing on.  There is a crowd of people on the ground who congratulate me for making it safely to the bottom when I jump off the roof.

*Locker Room At The Gym - Floating Up To The Tenth Floor (WILD)* 
I'm in the locker room at the gym where I work while aware that I am dreaming where there are several other guys getting dressed to work out, and other guys getting dressed to go back to work.  I appear to have already worked out and getting dressed to go back to work.  I decide to take a shortcut, so allow myself to float up through the floors to the tenth floor where I work.  

*Standing Outside An Office Building - Handing A Flower To A DC (WILD)* 
I'm going down this long slide in my imagination when the scene changes and I am standing outside of this office building on their front lawn.  I think of a lucid task I would to to complete of giving a flower to a DC, but there are no ladies in the area, just a couple of guys.  

When I later notice this young dark haired lady standing by the entrance of the building, I decide to give a flower to here, so manifest this rose, walk up to her, and hand it to her, telling her that I would like her to have this flower.  She looks confused as she appears to not understand English, so I gesture to her that I would like her to have this flower.  She graciously accepts the flower although I am unable to understand what she says.

There is now a whole line of ladies standing outside the building wanting flowers.  So I manifest a bunch of flowers, only these flowers all turn out to be daisies.  There are all different colors of daisies, although the most notable are these purple daisies.  Since there are so many ladies, I create a booth using my imagination and place the daisies on it with a sign that says Free Flowers.  The ladies are now helping themselves to the daisies and putting them in their hair.

*Riding On A Ladder Hanging Down From An Airplane - Looking Out Of A High Building / Going Home And Letting Some Cars Run Through Me (WILD)* 
I'm climbing down this ladder in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I find myself on a ladder that is hanging down from an airplane that is flying through this valley.  The scene changes and I am now way up high in this building looking down on this busy street below.  It is night time outside and there are a lot of cars and buses driving down this street.  From here I concentrate on going back to my house from whee I go outside and and stand in the middle of my street while waiting for some cars to run through me.  I see some headlights as a couple of cars come over the hill.  As these cars drive through the front of me it feels like they are stretching my body out.

*Two Guys Getting Ready To Move Something Into My Basement - Basement Door Being Off  (WILD)* 
I'm looking outside my basement door while aware that I am dreaming where I see these two guys who appear to be getting ready to move something into my basement.  Next thing I know, my basement doors which consist of both a screen door and a wooden door in this dream (IRL I only have a wooden door) are sitting on the side as they appear to have been removed in order to get this things that these guys have through the door.  I'm thinking I am going to have to get this door back on so that I can go to work, and wonder if I am going to have time to do this.  I remember that this is a dream though, so put the doors back up using my imagination.

*Work - Giving Something To A Friend To Help Him Fly In His Dreams (WILD)* 
I' at work while aware that I am dreaming over by a friend's cube where I am giving my friend something to help him fly in his dreams at night.

*Opening Up The Oven In My Kitchen - Seeing Sparks (WILD)* 
I am opening this stove in my kitchen while aware that I am dreaming, that appears to be an electric store (IRL I have a gas stove).  When I open the door, I see some sparks fly, so am thinking that I need to careful to make sure these sparks don't ignite something and cause an explosion or cause the stove to catch on fire.

*Sun Room At Work - Retirement Party In A Conference Room (WILD)* 
I'm at work while aware that I am dreaming, only am in something like a sun room that is wall to wall windows with all of these plants in it.  The scene changes and I am in a conference room where there is all of this food.  So I am helping myself to a plate full of salad and other food.  They seem to be celebrating something like someone's retirement party.  (This WILD makes perfect sense as there were several retirement parties scheduled where I work today, and the plants in the sun room probably represent how peaceful these people are going to feel after they retire).

*Bouncing On A Trampoline - Being Propelled Into The Air (WILD)* 
I'm bouncing on this trampoline while aware that I am dreaming and am bouncing really high.  Every time I come down and bounce on the trampoline it propels way back up into the air.

*Cube At Work Filled With Boxes And Other Things - Creating A Whirlwind To Clean Everything Out And File It (WILD)* 
I'm at work while aware that I am dreaming where I walk into this cube that looks like my cube, only it is full of boxes and other things, as it looks like someone has turned my area into a storage area.  There is so much stuff in here that I am unable to even get a chair up to my desk.  I decide to take control of this lucid, so create a whirlwind to go through the cube and clean everything out and file it in these nearby cabinets so that I now have room to work.

*In The Gym Putting On My Shoes - Noticing Towels On The Floor (WILD)* 
I'm in the locker room at the gym where I work while aware that I am dreaming where I have just gotten dressed and am putting on my shoes.  When I notice all of these towels laying on the floor, I used my imagination to move all of them over into the dirty towel bin.

*Hockey Rink - Being A Skilled Skater And Practicing My Routine (WILD)* 
I'm ice skating down this sidewalk in my imagination when the scene changes and I am ice skating in what appears to be hockey rink.  I am a very skilled skater dressed in this black outfit doing all kinds of stunts.  I appear to be just practicing, as there is no one in the audience.

*Grocery Store - Noticing Some Rotten Bananas In The Bottom Of My Cart While Checking Out  (WILD)* 
I'm in this grocery store checking out and getting my bags off of this thing while aware that I am dreaming when I notice one thing that the checker forgot to pack.  I put this in a bag and place it in my cart after which I notice these three large bananas in the bottom of my cart that appear to be rotting as they have these black spots on them.  I use my imagination to replace the rotting bananas with a large bag of fresh bananas.

*Following A Gal Back To Her Apartment - Ending Up In A Bad Neighborhood / Son In Law Taking Some Personal Papers Out Of The Trash Can (WILD)* 
I'm following this gal with short black hair back that I met in this grocery store back to her apartment while aware that I am dreaming.  We are outside her apartment building in a patio area that has all of these plants in it, and there are several people out here having a party.  I begin to feel unsafe here as this appears to be a dangerous neighborhood.  The scene changes and I am in this living room where I appear to be staying with these friends or relatives for the week.  There is this trash can that has a bunch of personal papers in it that I have thrown away, something like notes on my dreams.  When my step son takes one of the papers out of the trash can and starts reading it, I take it away from him and tell him to leave the trash alone. I decide I need to destroy these papers, so use my imagination to shred them.

*Viewing Some Modern Art Outside In This Park - Trying To Find Out What Year It Is (WILD)* 
I'm inside this building while aware that I am dreaming when this yellow tabby cat comes running up and jumps on this ledge.  When I look outside I see this modern art made out of these pieces of metal.  I begin wondering what the time period is here since this art looks so modern, so begin looking around for something with a date on it.  Everywhere I look where I date should be has an empty spot there.  When I see this guy I work with, I ask him what year it is, and he tells me it is 2008.  When I ask here where we are, he tells me we are in Detroit.

*Living In A Large House - Thinking About Moving This Fan Up Into The Attic (Vivid)* 
I'm living in this giant house that has a large attic and a large basement.  One day wihile I am downstairs in the basement, this large fan that is just sitting up on this ledge rolls off onto the floor.  I am wondering how the fan got up there and am thinking that is must have been set up there by the wife.  

I am glad that the fan was unplugged as I am thinking it could have caused a fire it had been plugged in.  I'm planning to put some screws in it to hold it up on this plywood, but plan to do it later. Then I get another idea as I think it might make a good attic fan.  When I go upstairs and tell the wife about the fan, she she tells me she saw it there the other day and thinks that I should do something to keep if from falling down again.

When I go up into the attic to check it out, there is this tall ladder against the far wall where I was thinking about putting the fan that has a guy on it.  (How did he get up in my attic?)  I'm looking for these holes that had been in the wall earlier, thinking about bolting the fan up in front of one of these holes.  But all of the holes are now covered up with plywood.

*Work - Being Told About A Job (WILD)* 
I'm at work while aware that I am dreaming, where I am being told about this job that is going to be available that some lady just retired from, and am being asked if I am interested in it.  I tell them that I will check it out.

----------


## iadr

*Putting Something Up On A Wall - Using My Imagination To Staple Them Up (WILD)*
I'm putting something up on this wall using either some thumb tacks or else staples when I realize I am dreaming.  So I use my imagination to staple the things up automatically.

*Riding In A Van With Two Guys - Driving Off This Cliff And Ending Up On Road Below Us (DILD-Lucid)*
I'm riding in this van with these two guys who are riding in the front seat, while I am riding in the seat behind them.  As the guy driving has been awake all night driving, the guy sitting next to him is staying awake to make sure the driver stays awake.  He is also shining this small flashlight on the road ahead so the guy can see better where he is driving.

When we come to this really sharp turn, we miss the turn and go driving off this cliff.  I hold my breath thinking that we are going to crash into something and all get hurt, but we land on this other road below that goes a different direction.  

These two cop cars begin following right behind us who seem to have seen us drive off the cliff above and who I think are going to pull us over to check to see how tired our driver is, and probably make him stop driving.  The cops then head off in another direction and two motor cycle cops start following us who we seem to know and which one is named Steve.

When they turn their lights on I happen to notice these two guys fighting on the side of the road ahead of us outside of this Dairy Queen.  As we pull over to the side of the road we are thinking that the cops are pulling us over, but they keep driving past us as they are going to check out the fight ahead of us.  As we are wanting to see who is fighting up ahead and see if anyone has gotten hurt, we are following the two motorcycle cops down the street.  

*Documents - Correcting With Some Correction Fluid (WILD)*
I'm using something like correction fluid to correct some errors in a document while aware that I am dreaming, only I am using it to just overwrite the error.  I have these two bottles of the stuff, one of which is black, and one which is blue.  As the font I am using seems to be a bit small, I ask this guy if he has a larger font.  He shows me that the two bottles I have are a font size 6, and that he has given this guy who is working next to me two bottles that are font size 8.  so I use one of the other guys bottles to correct the errors.

*Work - Guy Telling Me Not To Bid On This Job (WILD)*
I'm thinking about putting in a bid for this one job at work that works by this guy I now while aware that I am dreaming, so I ask him if he thinks I should bid on this job.  He nods his head "no" that I should not bid on this job.  When I attempt to confirm his answer by asking him again, he again nods his head "no".

*Getting Ready To Have Some Grape Juice With Carnitine And Hyperzine A (WILD)*
I'm in my kitchen while aware that I am dreaming, getting ready to have some grape juice with some L-Carnitine and Hyperzine A to see if I can have some lucid dreams, when I see several other pills laying out on the counter which appear to be a green tea extract, a royal jelly, a ginseng, and a couple of ginko- biloba.  I decide to take all of them since I have been having such a difficult time staying awake long enough to get lucid.  

*Putting Some Flax Seed Into My Grape Juice - Blending Up Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm in my kitchen again while aware that I am dreaming, and seem to have just put a tablespoon of flax seed in with my grape juice that I have forgotten about, so am putting another tablespoon of flax seed in with my grape juice to mix up in my blender. I then put a couple tablespoons of pumpkin seeds in with my grape juice to blend up.  I decide to use my imagination at this point, so blend it all up using my imagination and then drink it.  

*At Work Showing This Guy This View From The Tenth Floor - Being More Like 40 Stories High (WILD)*
I'm at work with some other guy while aware that I am dreaming and we are in this hallway that overlooks this nice park area below where we work.  I had been getting ready to leave and go down to the gym, but since we are back here I tell my friend to come and take a look at this view.  When we look down, we seem to be about 40 stories high instead of the usual 10 like we normally would be.  We are enjoying this incredible view far below us.

*Getting Ready To Use A Leg Curl Machine At The Gym - Going Through Exercises Real Fast In My Imagination(WILD)*
I'm in this gym at work while aware that I am dreaming where I am thinking about using this leg curl machine that this other guy is walking toward, who I think is going to use it.  I wait to see what he is going to do, and when he walks past the machine, I go over and use it.  I decide to complete my workout really fast, so go through all of my exercises and fast motion and then go outside to jog.  I also speed up my jogging using my imagination so that I complete my 3 1/2 miles in about a minutes.  (The only way to exercise).

*Rear View Mirror - Broken Out (WILD)*
I am either adjusting or putting this rear view mirror on the left side of my old car while aware that I am dreaming when I notice that the mirror is completely broken out.  I decide to fix the mirror using my imagination, so imagine it being there in one piece, and then use my imagination to fix my cracked windshield.

*Work - Getting Ready To Eat A Bowl Of Nuts (WILD)*
I'm getting ready to eat a bowl of nuts like cashews and peanuts at work while aware that I am dreaming when I remember that I usually don't eat these kind of nuts because of how salty they are.  I am telling this gal that I normally don't eat these kind of nuts, but that I eat a lot of other nuts like Brazil nuts, Walnuts, and Pecans.  

*Epsom Salt And Two Sledge Hammers - Crushing The Epsom Salt Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm looking at this large lump of Epsom Salt and these two small sledge hammers to the side of it while aware that I am dreaming, that I seem to be planning to smash the Epsom Salt with.  There are a couple containers of something else that I lose the memory of as the dream starts slipping away.  I use my imagination instead of the sledge hammers to crush the Epsom Salt with.

*Standing Out In This Field Looking At A Corn Stalk - Using My Imagination To Cause It To Grow Into The Sky (WILD)*
I'm roller blading down the freeway as fast as I can in my imagination when the scene changes and I am standing in this field looking at what looks like a corn stalk that is much taller than the other plants, as it is about 15 feet tall.  I use my imagination to cause it to expand and grow all the way into the sky.  I am thinking about climbing up this stalk into the sky when the scene changes and I am at work with some guy looking at some kind of graphs.  When I ask him how he would like this one graph to be done, he tells me to do it the same way I did the other one.

----------


## iadr

*Organizing Some Things On This Shelf - Bag Of Popcorn Appearing (DILD-Lucid)*
I'm organizing some things on this shelf making room for some kind of natural unsalted popcorn when this bag of salted popcorn appears on the shelf with a couple of other things like salted peanuts.  The sudden appearance of these salted treats causes me to become lucid.  So I use my imagination to turn the salted popcorn and other salted treats into unsalted treats.

*Walking Along The Top Of A Cliff - Walking To A Bridge To Find Something But It Is Not There (WILD)*
I'm walking along the top of this cliff that goes along this bank of a river that several families camping out on.  I see this large metal bridge up ahead where I am thinking there is something that I need to do.  So I walk up to the bridge.  When I get to the bridge though the thing I am looking for is not there, so I turn around and head back to where I came from.

*Building - Going Through These Long Hallways (WILD)*
I'm imagining looking out of the tenth floor of this building where I work when the scene comes alive and I am looking down on a busy city from a much higher floor, as it feels like I am more like 20 stories high.  I'm enjoying thie magnificent view from this high place.  Later I am walking through these long luxurious looking concrete hallways of this building.

*Sitting At An Intersection On A Hill - Helping This Truck Unload Its Stuff / Accidentally Unloading Too Much (WILD)*
I'm sitting at this intersection at the top of this hill in my car while aware that I am dreaming when I notice this large white truck about 4 feet from my door sitting in the left lane unloading something.  There's a sign on the truck that I am trying to read that tells what company the truck belongs to that says something like Elgers.....  

I decide to give them a hand, so unload the contents of the truck for them using my imagination, so that they can move their truck out of the road.  When I notice all of these things sitting on the side of the road next to their truck and these guys with these odd expressions on their faces, I realize that all of this stuff was not supposed to be unloaded here.  Oops!  So I quickly load it back into the truck using my imagination.  The men are now climbing back into their truck getting ready to leave.

*Walking Across This Narrow Concrete Wall At The Top Of This Building - Walking Down This Path And Ending Up In A Void (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this fire escape on the outside of this building in my imagination.  When I get up to the top of the building which is 20 floors high the scene comes alive and I am more like 40 stories high.  I decide to test my courage, so stand up and walk across this concrete ledge on the side of the building that is about 6 inches wide.  The scene changes as often does when I am attempting something dangerous, and I am now walking through this path in a field.  I decide to see where this path goes so continue walking on it until it turns into a void, only it is different from past voids I have experienced, as I am surrounded by bright light in this void.

*Wife Organizing Something On These Shelves In The Living Room - Creating A Collection Of Things For Her (WILD)*
I'm in my living room while aware that I am dreaming where I see the wife organizing some small things on this shelf.  She turns to me and says "Look at these."  I decide to help out so create an entire collection of these small things for her and place them on the shelf.

*Work - Buying A Giant Health Candy Bar (WILD)*
I'm at work while aware that I am dreaming where I am getting ready to order something like some granola bars off the internet.  When I find that they have one of these kind of bars for sell at work, I decide to buy one from work first to see if I like it.  I remember that the price of the candy bars is 2.95 so am thinking that it will be around 3.00.  I tell this gal who is getting the only candy bar they have left that is should be around 3.00 after which she is calculating how much it will be with the shipping.

*In A Restroom At Work - Taking A Piss In A Full Length Urinal (WILD)*
I'm in this restroom at this place where I happen to be working at in this dream while aware that I am dreaming where they happen to have these two full length urinals that go all the way down to the floor.  As I am taking a piss in one of these nice full length urinals the length of the urinal changes and it is suddenly a small urinal sticking out from the wall.  (At least it didn't completely disappear like some toilets have in other dreams).   ::chuckle:: 

*Garage - Getting Something Done On My Car (Vivid)*
I'm outside this place where I am waiting to get something like an oil change on my car.  My car is more like a go-kart though as it is only about 4 feet long making it very easy to turn over.  I have my car turned over and am take this container of oil out of the bottom of it which I take inside to see about getting recycled.  

I go inside to talk to someone about recycling my oil, but this guy is really busy, so I set the oil in this drawer in this cabinet where they can find it later.  When I get back outside, I am unable to find my car, so decide that they must have taken it into the garage to work on it.  When I find my car sitting upside down in front of the garage where I seem to have left it, I begin thinking about the container of oil that I left inside in that drawer and become concerned that they will know that I was the one who left that there when they find no container of oil in my car.

So I go back into the store to get the container of oil to put back in my car.  When I find the container of oil though it is sitting upside down in the drawer and has leaked out all over the drawer, about half of it being gone.  I wipe up as much as I can with this rag and then quickly leave the store before anyone notices the mess that I made.  I am putting the oil container back in my car when I wake up.

*Talking To A Friend At Work - Friend Telling Me His Hours Have Been Cut To 30 Hours A Week (WILD)*
I'm talking to this friend at work while aware that I am dreaming who is telling me that his hours are being cut back to 30 hours a week.  He is telling me that this is going to force him to go back to school.  I'm tell him that I am bumping back onto a union job since my job is being cut completely off.  He asks me "but you're still going to work here, right?", and I tell him that I am still going to be in the same building.

----------


## iadr

*Walking Down A Trail and Crossing A Metal Bridge - Walking Through A Corn Field (WILD)*
I'm walking down this trail that comes to a metal bridge while aware that I am dreaming.  While going over the bridge I notice this narrow creek that runs below the bridge.  On the other side of the bridge there is a field or meadow that has a forest on two sides of it and a corn field on the other side with stalks that are about 10 feet tall.  As I feel drawn toward the corn field I begin walking through it.  That's the last thing I remember.

*Kid Pointing A Gun At Me - Pinning Him Up Against A Wall With One Hand (WILD)*
I'm walking through this building while aware that I am dreaming when I come to this kid who has a gun that he is pointing at me.  I grab his arm with my right hand and push him backwards pinning him up against this wall.  Although he is still holding the gun with both hands I continue pushing him higher up the wall.  This man shows up and takes the gun away from him and takes him off to jail.

*Doing Aerobics In The Gym With Favorite Instructor - Doing Stretching Exercises (WILD)*
I'm in this gym in an aerobics class with this gal I used to do aerobics with several years ago while aware that I am dreaming.  As she is leading this group of people that are in three lines, I move up into this open space on the left side of the three lines to be close to the front.  

When she leads the class in these deep knee bends I attempt to do them, but have difficulty getting back up.  When she leads the class in some stretching exercises to the sides, I just sit down on the floor and stretch my legs out.  After we get done doing these exercises something happens to the music as it stops playing.  

At the same time the music stops playing, these two doors close between the class and our instructor.  I go over and push this button on the cassette recorder to start the music again and then open one of the doors after which our instructor pulls it open the rest of the way to keep it open.  

*Being An Engineer - Backing Locomotive Into A Ditch / Locomotive Turning Into A Bus With Wheels (DILD)*
I'm an engineer on this steam engine, and there are two other guys on the engine with me.  Our locomotive has died because we have run out of either wood or coal that we were burning.  So one of the guys gets out and starts walking back to this mine that we just came from which is about 100 yards away.

The other guy suggests that we get some sticks off the ground and try using them for fuel, so I gather up some sticks and set them in our stove, after which we start moving.  About a mile down the track our engine dies again, so I back the engine up to get it out of the way of any other trains that might come along.

When I back the engine up, I back it off the track and down into a ditch that I am thinking we will never get out of.  I become aware that I am dreaming at this point, so change the locomotive into a large bus with wheels which I am able to drive out of the ditch.  When the guy who went for the wood or coal arrives he has gasoline with him.  So we fill our bus up with gas and drive off.  As we are driving off, the railroad tracks that were there are gone and there is just a wide path ahead of us that we are driving down.

*Talking To A Timekeeper At Work - Walking With Timekeeper To An Office Where Door Is Locked Where His Dog Is Going To Unlock The Door For Us (WILD)*
I'm in this office where I working while aware that I am dreaming, and am talking to this guy who is telling me that I need to do something with this seniority roster.  I'm talking to these two guys, one of who is a timekeeper who keeps track of our time.  when I tell him it is going to be nice to get 3 personal leave days again, he tells me something like "Where did you get 3 personal leave days?" as it seems that I have changed crafts and am now engineer where I only get 2 personal leave days a year.  

I'm then walking back to this room with this timekeeper, which room just happens to be locked.  The timekeeper is calling for his dog who is in the room and who is coming to unlock the door for us.  (Only in a dream).

*Watching A Van Drive Around A Corner Too Fast - Taking Control Of The Van And Flying It To Its Destination (WILD)*
While aware that I am dreaming I am watching this guy driving this van with this lady in it that I need to talk to.  When he drives around this corner his van makes a screeching noise because he is going too fast.  (I managed to forget most of the first half of this dream where I was talking to his lady about something  which she is now coming back to talk to me about).  I decide to help the driver of the van out, so take control of his van with my imagination and fly them the rest of the way to where they are going.

*Getting Into The Back Seat Of A Van With A Long Flower Pot - Accidentally Sitting On Some Flowers (WILD)*
While aware that I am dreaming, I get into the back seat of this van with these two other guys who are in the front seat.  I have this long tray of flowers with me that I am wanting to take home and plant, and one of the other guys also has a pot of flowers.  

When one of the guys tells me to be careful with these flowers I notice that I am sitting on some of them which has caused them to die.  Realizing this is a dream, I bring the flowers back to life so that I now have a flower pot full of these beautiful flowers.

*Roller Coaster - Several Scene Changes / Helping Myself To Merchandise In A Souvenir Shop (WILD)*
I'm walking along this wooden ramp high in the air with several other people while aware that I am dreaming.  There is a line of people ahead of me who get into the next roller coaster and take off.  The people in front of me then get into a roller coaster and take off.  When it comes my turn to get into the roller coaster I am the only one there.  

The roller coaster goes straight down and then comes almost straight back up.  The scene changes and I am now in a restaurant sitting with two or three other people in this booth.  I have some food in front of me that I am wanting to eat, but have no silverware, so I manifest some silverware to eat with.  Before I get a chance to eat though, the scene changes again, and I am outside this store.  After this one guy goes into the store, I go in myself.  It is some kind of gift shop or oriental trading post type of store with all of these souvenirs.  Since this is a dream I decide to help myself, so have one of everything automatically go into my shopping bag and then walk out without paying.

*Outside In My Side Yard - Two Feet High Dandelions (WILD)*
I'm outside in the yard on the side of my house while aware that I am dreaming where I see all of these giant dandelions that are about 2 feet high, and have these odd looking leaves on them.  I decide to go ahead and pick all of these dandelions and use them in my vegetable drinks for their magnesium, but decide that it would be better to just take off part of them so that they will continue to grow.  (Bet you can't guess what I did yesterday).

*Bathroom - Scene Changes / Giving 2 Cats A Ride Home / Finding A Special Van  (WILD)*
I'm sitting in this restaurant while aware that I am dreaming when for some reason I decide to go check out the bathroom, even though I don't have to go.  So I get up and walk behind the cashier and go into the restroom.  In the first stall there is this yellow caution sign, and in the second stall there is no stool, only a tile floor.  The third stall is the only one that has a usable toilet.  

When I come out of the third stall, there are all of these full length urinals along the wall, about 20 of them altogether.  The scene changes and I am now outside in this wheat field where these two cats walk up to me who seem to need a ride home.  Right after the cats walk up this modern looking vehicle with no wheels shows up in front of me that I decide to give these cats a ride home in.  As I now notice these rails I am thinking that this is a tram.  I take the cats into the tram with me and the tram takes off immediately.  

The scene changes again and I am now in this parking lot trying to find my van.  As all of the vans look alike, I am looking inside the vans to see if I can find this jacket that I left in my van.  I see this coat in this one van, but it seems to belong to someone else.  I then find this van that seems to belong to me, but I have no keys to get in.  So I use my imagination to unlock the doors and then use my imagination to start the van and get it moving, as this seems to be some sort of special van that only works with a person's imagination.

----------


## iadr

*Board With Staples In It - Thinking About Pulling Out With A Hammer (DILD)*
I'm looking at this large board like a post that has all of these staples in it that I am thinking about pulling out with a hammer. About this time I realize I am dreaming, so just imagine them being gone.
*Living In A Hotel Room With Another Guy - Guy Wanting To Trade Rooms With Us (Very Vivid)*
I'm staying in this hotel rom that has two beds in it and a small kitchen with some another guy when this guy who is living in this room on the floor below us asks the manager if he can change rooms with us. When I look at his room, I notice that he only has one large bed, and and has no kitchen. So I'm thinking that there is no way we are going to change rooms with him since he only has the one bed and no kitchen, so am planning to inform the manager of my decision. I then get an idea that I consider of just having him trade rooms with me so that I can have his room all to myself, although I would still prefer to have a kitchen.
*Going Downtown With The Wife - Having Forgot A BookTo Read (Very Vivid)*
I'm driving downtown with the wife to some sort of appointment I have made for 830am. The wife is going for a doctors visit where she needs no appointment, but where they care for people in the order in which they arrive, which is why she wanted to come early. I suddenly realize that I forgot to bring a book with me to read while I wait for my appointment which I am about 30 minutes early for, so am planning to just review my dreams since I remembered to bring a list of my dreams with me.
*Being Invited to A Hotel Room With Six Other People - Getting My Sock Caught In A Bedspread (DILD)*
I've been invited to this hotel room with six other people who had all been in this weight loss contest with me earlier in which they had a weigh in six months later to see how many people who had maintained their weight to within six pounds of their ending weight. Although there had been 50 or more people in the contest, and they were going to have a drawing to determine who would be eligible for thiese $50 dollar gift certificates, there were only seven of us who maintained our weight within six pounds of our ending weight since the letter we received said something like "You seven are invited to this hotel room to receive your reward."
While we are in this hotel room I accidentally get this hook in my sock caught on this bedspread, so am trying to get my sock unhooked. The more I pull on my sock the more it unravels as it is really caught. Because of the difficulty I am having I finally realize I am dreaming, so just imagine the thread from my sock breaking and freeing me from the bedspread. I tell the other people in the room that it looks like we were the only ones who maintained our weight since the letter said "You seven people have been invited to this hotel room to receive your reward".
*Pinball Machines - Friend Playing Two Machines At The Same Time (DILD)*
I'm in this place where there are all of these pinball machines where I see a friend playing this one pinball machine which is like one I have at home, only he seems to be just watching the ball go down without using the flippers to hit it. After the ball goes down he goes over to this other machine and starts playing it, even though he seems to be right in the middle of a game on the first machine.
He seems to be going back and forth between the two machines alternating between them while playing both of them. I am trying to find a machine to play myself even though I am thinking this is a waste of time and I should be doing something that would make me some money. 
All of the other machines appear to either be broken or else just turned off. When my friend come back to the first machine he was playing he takes this steel ball and throws it into the machine, as the top of the machine is off, and this appears to be the only way he can get a ball into play. I notice that this machine is broke which is why he had not been using the flippers earier.
I am telling my friend how I changed the bumper around on my machine so that the ball would barely fit down them, which made playing it a lot more fun since the ball stayed in play a lot longer, when I notice that this machine has a large rubber band around the posts between the flippers to keep the ball from going down the middle. I then see about 4 other steel balls in the back of the machine instead of a single ball like the machines actually have. I am telling my friend how difficult these machine to maintain as they break down quite easily when I finally realize I am dreaming, so fix the machine in my imagination so that it is playable, after which I begin playing it.
*Playing A Game That Shuts Down An Hour Earlier Than It Should - Changing The Time Zone So I Can Play The Game (DILD)*
I'm getting ready to play this game that I have 30 minutes to complete something on when the the game shuts itself off before I am able to get started. I am wondering why the game shut itself off when the place is supposed to be open for another hour. I then reason that this game is set up on an earlier time zone that we are in, which also causes me to realize that I am dreaming at this point. So I set up the game on my own time zone so that I am able to play it.

----------


## iadr

*Riding Down A Freeway - Watching The Signs Go By (WILD)*
I'm riding down this freeway in a car while aware that I am dreaming, watching these signs go by that I am trying to read to find out what road I am on, but which signs I am unable to read clearly because of the speed at which I am traveling.  I seem to be on the phone with someone trying to tell them what my location is while this is happening and the signs flashing by is being caused  by my trying to remember what I had seen earlier.  I finally see this one sign that says I-29 South.

*Big Lion Laying In My Front Yard - Looking At This Swimming Pool In Someone's Backyard (WILD)*
I'm in my front yard where there is this big lion laying out on the grass.  I can see that he is very friendly and gently, so feel perfectly safe around him.  I'm trying to figure out what this lion is doing in my front yard and what he represents when the scene changes and I am looking at the swimming pool in someone's backyard.  The swimming pool is quite nice with ladders and a diving board and a chain link fence around the yard.
*Hanging On a Rope Down This Long Cliff - Using My Imagination To Reach The Bottom (WILD)*
I'm climbing down this rope in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I am way up in the air hanging down on this rope next these long, smooth, rocks.  Since I seem to be going nowhere I used my imagination to lower myself to the ground where I notice this straw scattered around on the ground.  The scene changes and I am someplace like a garden center of a Walmart store where I decide to complete a lucid task of flaoting up in the air, so I float up about 20 feet above the garden center.  When I look at my hands they look normal.
*Seeing My Departed Dog, Then Seeing My Big Gray Cat - School Bus Parked In My Driveway (WILD)*
I'm outside in my backyard while aware that I am dreaming where I see my departed dog peacefully laying on the grass, so go over and give here a hug and pet her.  I notice this long yellow school bus parked in my driveway with only a driver in it who seems to be patiently waiting to pick up this kid that I seem to have in this dream to take him to school.  My big gray cat then comes walking up, so I pick him up and cradle him in my arms and hug him, but he jumps out of my arms and heads back to the school bus where he seems to have come from.  The scene changes and I am at the zoo where I seem to be an engineer on this small train.
*Pouring Grape Juice Into My Laundry Basket - Walking Across My Living Room On My Hands Then Doing A Handstand On My Chimney  (DILD)*
I'm standing in my closet pouring grape juice into my laundry basket which caused me to become lucid, so I stop what I am doing and walk to my kitchen and pour the rest of it out into my kitchen sink.  I decide to complete a lucid task of walking on my hands so do a handstand in my living room and then walk across the living room floor.  I am having to go slow and easy to keep from falling over. Wanting to do something a bit more challenging, I float up to the top of my house and do a handstand on my chimney, then let go with one hand and do a one handed hand stand on the top of my chimney.  Remembering an ad from TV where this lady eats an apple with one hand while standing on her other hand, I grab and apple with my left hand and begin eating it while continuing to balance on my right hand.
*Holding These Two Rocks Toward Each Other To Charge Them Up - Holding The Rocks Toward Myself And Taking A Charge   (WILD)*
I'm concentrating on this lucid task of seeing beyond the physical spectrum when I notice I am holding these two rocks in my hands while aware that I dreaming.  These rocks seem to have some sort of charge in them because when I put them close to each other this electricity flows between them.  It seems like I am holding these rocks close to each other to charge them up.  I then point the rocks toward my chest and feel this current coming into my chest.  I am now glowing on the inside of me.

----------


## iadr

*Turning Around In A Parking Lot - Concrete Slabs (WILD)*
I'm driving through this parking lot while aware that I am dreaming, where are these concrete slabs at the side of the parking lot.  I am turning my car around to go somewhere. There is this open field on the side of the parking lot.
*Seeing Through The Walls Of A General Store - Using X-Ray Vision To Check Out Someone In A Hospital (WILD)*
I have just left this store and am standing on the outside of it when I become aware that I am dreaming.  I decide to go back into the store to check it out, so open the door and walk in.  I seem to be the only one in the store.  As I look around I see these tobacco products like chewing tobacco and cigars along this one wall, and a pop cooler sitting on the floor with cold pop in it.
I decide to exercise my imagination so levitate the pop machine a few feet into the air and then set it back down.  I decide to complete a lucid task of seeing beyond the physical spectrum, so use my x-ray vision to see through this wall into the back room (very easy to do in a lucid).  In the back room there are these one sacks with flour in them and other sacks with seeds in them.  Along another wall there are all of these empty pop bottles that appear to be bottles that people have returned for refunds.
I get another idea on how to complete this task, so concentrate on going to a hospital.  I am now in the emergency room of a hospital where this guy appears to be be in a lot of pain.  As I use my x-ray vision to examine him, I see something like a kidney stone that seems to be causing the pain.
*Hampton Inn Hotel - Trying To Do Something Before A Friend Of Mine Who Drives Up (WILD)*
I'm walking in front of this Hampton Inn Hotel while aware that I am dreaming when this van pulls up that is being driven by this guy I know who I am trying to beat into this place to do something before he does it.  (I forget what led up to this part of the dream).  When I see that my friend has a handicapped person in the back of his van that he helping to get out of the van, I am confident that I am going to be able to complete this thing before my friend does. As this place has some public computers, I go inside and help myself to one of their computers.
*Climbing Up On The Outside Of A 20 Story Building - Seeing This Small Garden With Statues In It (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this elevator to the 20th floor of this building while aware that I am dreaming when the scene changes and I am on the outside of this building pulling myself up onto the roof.  The roof is a small square area that is only about 50 feet wide.  There are all of these taller buildings surrounding this building.  As I look down I see the busy streets below.  I then notice this small garden area on the roof with all of these stone statues in it.
*Friend Being Held Captive In This Apartment - Guy Trying To Get Me To Give Myself Up To Save My Friend (WILD)*
I'm in this apartment where some guy has captured a friend of mine and is trying to use my friend as leverage to capture me.  He is threatening to torture my friend if I do not give myself up.  At first I am thinking that I have no choice but to give myself up to save my friend, but then reason that if I am nots here that this guy who is torturing my friend will be unable to use my friend against me, so I open this sliding door and walk out onto this balcony and fly away.  (If I would have had more control I could have just hurled this bastard into outer space using my imagination, but I was so involved in this nightmare that all I could think to do was to escape).
*High In The Air On A Concrete Platform - Dropping Down In This Tube (WILD)*
I'm high in the air on this concrete platform while aware that I am dreaming, that has these really steep steps that go down the side of it.  Next to the steps there is this giant enclosed tubular looking slide that goes around and around as it goes down.  I decide to take the slide down so get into the slide, after which I feel myself just drop about a floor down.
I get back up on the platform and try it again, and once again just drop down a floor.  So I get into the tube from this floor and once again it just drops a floor.  So I go down one floor at a time, geting into the tube, going down a floor, getting into the tube again, going down another floor, until I get all the way down to the bottom.  I go up to the top again and get back on the platform, but this time start down the steps.
The steps are so steep that I have to turn around and go down them backwards.  Fortunately there are some hand rails that I am able to grab a hold of while climbing down.  When I get to this one floor, I get on this elevator that begins going down real fast and takes me all the way to the bottom where I get out and am looking at this really tall building that appears to be more like just a building front, as there appears to be nothing behind it.
*Tight Rope Wire - Walking Across Then Walking Back On My Hands (WILD)*
I'm way up high walking across this tight rope wire while aware that I am dreaming.  After getting to the other side I turn around and walk back across it on my hands.
*Moving Some Pens Over - Pen Not Closing So Using My Imagination To Close It (WILD)*
I have these writing pens that I am moving from one place to the other while aware that I am dreaming.  The second pen that I try to move is stuck in an open position that I am trying unsuccessfully to close.  I hit the point of the pen on this table to try to get it to close, but it stays open.  I finally use my imagination to close the pen and then move the rest of the pens over using my imagination.
*Crossing A Street At Work - Using My Imagination To Get To The Other Side (WILD)*
I'm on this sidewalk outside of work, getting ready to cross the street while aware that I am dreaming, when I see this Don't Walk light flashing.  As it seems that I have time to cross the street anyway, I get ready to cross, but then decide to use my imagination to cross the street, so imagine myself on the other side of the street, and am there.  I imagine myself on the top of this nearby building and am there.  From there I fly down to the parking lot where my car is parked and get into my car and fly away.
*Playing Basketball With These Two Guys - Knocking This Guy Out Of My Way With My Elbow Then Making A Left Handed Layup (WILD)*
I'm in a gym playing basketball with these two guys who are really terrible shots, as they are unable to even get close to making a basket.  When I get the ball to shoot it, this one guy is standing in front of me jumping up and down in my way.  I get a bit annoyed with him after a bit, so give him a hard elbow and knock him out of my way, after which I do a left handed lay up, after which I strut off the court.
I decide to have a little more fun, so go to the other end of the court and make a full court shot from here.  I then grab another ball which I dribble a little ways down the court and then jump up in the air and fly toward the basket and dunk the ball.

----------


## iadr

*Trying To Cross This Street While Out Jogging - Cars Coming Over This Bridge / Floating Across The Bridge (WILD)*
I'm out jogging and am standing on the other side of this bridge wanting to cross the street while aware that I am dreaming.  I am having a difficult seeing the cars until the last minute as they come over the bridge because of how fast they are going.  Wanting to keep from getting hit by a car I float up into the air and then float over to the other side of the bridge.  I am enjoying floating so much that I decide to keep floating instead of jogging.  (I allowed myself get spooked out by the cars that were driving so fast in this one.  I should have just walked out into the street and let them run through me.)
*Theater At Work - Walking Around Looking For Some People I Know (WILD)*
I'm at work while aware that I am dreaming, and am inside this place that looks like a theater where it is dark and where I say hi to a couple of people I know.  I am now walking out the other side of the theater going up this isle where I notice 50 people or more sitting in the audience getting ready to watch something like a movie.
*Riding An Escalator Down To The Bottom Floor Of A Mall - Circular Glass Elevator / Enjoying The Scenery (WILD)*
An escalator appears before me while aware that I'm dreaming that I ride down to the basement floor of this mall.  When I get to the bottom I see some friends from work that I talk to.  I'm now in the middle of this large mall where there is this circular elevator in front of me that is this pretty blue color on the inside of it.  I watch as it takes a load of people up.  The mall has a really high roof, and is very scenic.
*Way Up High On A Concrete Platform - Looking Out Over Vast Areas Of Forest (WILD)*
I'm way up on this concrete platform while aware that I am dreaming, that has this high chain link fence around it.  It seems that I am on something like a rangers platform as I am looking out over vast areas of forest.

----------


## iadr

*Work - Guy Complaining About This Pool He Is In (WILD)*
I'm at work while aware that I am dreaming, and am in this file room with another guy who was placed on this cutoff board by this vice president.  When the vice president walks into the room the guy starts talking about how much he hates it on this board, making sure the vice president hears him.  the vice president just ignores him though as he is putting something in this card board box.  After thinking about things for a while, I decide to join the conversation, only I start talking about how grateful I am to have been put on this board, since I feel a lot less stress on the job I am on now than I did on my previous job, and how I plan to just go back to a union job as soon as my current job ends, and have nothing else to do with any management jobs.
*Getting Ready To Cross A Road With A Friend - Scene Changing And Me Being Home With Wife Who Is Making A Dental Appt (WILD)*
I'm walking along this road I jog on with this guy from work while aware that I am dreaming when we come to a street that we need to cross.  After these two cars drive by we walk across the street.  I get the idea of standing in the middle of the road and letting some cars run through me, so walk back out and stand in the middle of the road.  When I see this large truck coming slowly toward me, I get ready for it to run through me.  
Before it gets to me though the scene changes and I am with wife and she who is calling the dentist to make an appointment to get one of her teeth fixed.  When I ask her to also make an appointment for me, she blames the whole reason for the appointments on me saying "my husband wanted me to call to make these appointments to get our teeth fixed since he has this tooth that is really sensitive since it was filled."
*Walking Through An Office - Looking At My Hands And Then Floating Through The Office (WILD)*
I'm waling through this office in a work place while aware that I am dreaming when this gal who is coming toward me turns and goes down this isle before she gets to me.  It seems that the people in this office have just moved in as there are still boxes sitting in the isles.  I remember some things that I wanted to do, so look at my hands which look normal, then float up into the air and float around the office.  I am only able to float up about 4 feet because the ceiling is somewhat low in here.
*Work - Automating A Report (WILD)*
I'm at work while aware that I am dreaming, making up some report that needs some kind of id to be manually put in it.  I decide to automate this, so have the id put in automatically so that the report can how generate itself automatically.
*Following Two Volkswagons Out Of This Alley - Pushing On A Door That Breaks And Becomes A Swinging Door (WILD)*
I'm in this alley while aware that I am dreaming where I see these two Volkswagon beetles driving down the road in front of me.  There is a large green dumpster sitting on the side of the alley.  I decide to follow the volkswagons, so use my imagination to put on a pair of roller skates and then catch up with them.  
I grab onto the back of one of the volkswagons and allow it to pull me through the streets.  It is going quite fast for city streets.  When we get to the freeway it begins going even faster.  The scene changes and I am in this room pushing on this door trying to get it shut.  I push so hard that something behind the door breaks off which causes the door to swing all the way through.  The door is now a swinging door.  I decide to leave it this way since it will make it easier to get in and out of this place.
*Standing By This Unfinished Sidewalk With A Gal I Used To Work With - Pouring Grape Juice Into The Unfinished Sidewalk, Then Filling It The Rest Of The Way Up With Concrete (WILD)*
I'm standing by this sidewalk that is under construction with this gal I used to work with while aware that I am dreaming.  It has these boards put up on the sides of it, but no concrete has been poured into it yet.  I am pouring something like grape juice into it, but seem to be filling it up with concrete while I am doing this.  I use my imagination to fill it up the rest of the way with concrete.
I decide to see if I can lift a cement truck up that is on the next block using my imagination, so begin concentrating on it.  I am only able to lift it about a foot into the air though because of how heavy it is.
*Washing This Large Dish In My Kitchen Sink - Washing The Remaining Dishes With My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm in my kitchen while aware that I am dreaming where I have this large round plastic dish that I am washing.  I decide it would be easier to use my imagination to wash the rest of the dishes, so just imagine them all being washed and stacked up in the dish tray.  I now see some shrimp cooking with garlic in it which I get ready to put on a plate.  When I realize I could do this easier with my imagination, I just imagine the shrimp being on a plate ready to eat.  When I see this rice that needs to be heated up, I just imagine it already heated up and on the kitchen table where it is ready to eat.
*Gym - Guy Having Lost His Towel / Levitating A Towel To Him From The Front Desk (WILD)*
I'm in the locker room at the gym at work while aware that I am dreaming where this guy who has just showered appears to have had his towel stolen.  As I am wondering who would have stolen this guys towel I see this rather fat fellow with about 5 towels on the floor in front of him, so am thinking that he must have been the one who took it.  I decide to help this guy out, so levitate a towel from the front desk to him so that he has something to dry off with.

----------


## iadr

*Waiting To Come Out In A Parking Lot - Standing Out The Road And Letting A Truck Run Through Me   (WILD)*
I'm in my car waiting to come out of a parking lot while aware that I am dreaming when this truck with the large thing on the front of it like a snow plow comes driving very fast down the street.  I rewind the dream and stand out in the road to let the truck run through me.  As it goes through me it feels almost like it is taking my insides with it.  When I look at my hands they are pale and trembling. (Maybe I should not have attempted this.  ::chuckle::  ) The scene changes and this old girlfriend is telling me that I need to find a place for her to live.
*Riding Along A Tight Rope Wire - Swinging On A Trapeze Bar With A Beautiful Lady (WILD)*
I'm way up high on this tight rope wire while aware that I am dreaming, and am trying to ride this odd thing like a narrow skate board with a handle that comes up on it.  I am having difficulty riding it across the wire though so seem to just be pushing it across. 
I finally make it to the other side after which I get on a unicycle and start riding back.  As I am riding the unicycle back I can feel the wire bowing on me, once again making it difficult to cross.
I jump off the wire and begin bouncing on this trampoline, going higher and higher with each bounce and turning front and back flips in the air as I go up.  I get higher and higher with each bounce as the trampoline propels me higher and higher.  
I bounce up to this platform where I catch this trapeze bar that just happens to be swinning toward me and take the trapeze bar back and forth.  This beautiful lady dressed in a silver outfit grabs onto my arms and start swinging with me.  After I let her off on this platform she thanks me.  I nod my head back toward her to let her know she is welcome.
*Looking At A Building Being Built - Wood Frame With White Panels Being Put Up (WILD)*
I'm looking at this building that is being built while aware that I am dreaming, which building is quite large and has these white panels being put on this wooden frame.  The back and one side is finished, while the other side is about half way done.  The front of the building is wide open.  (Should have used my imagination to do something here like complete the building for them).
*High On A Platform Looking Out Over The Ocean - Diving Off And Crashing Into This Forest Below / Floating Up And Viewing The Ocean  (WILD)*
I'm up high on this platform looking out over what seems like the ocean while aware that I am dreaming.  I can see the shore line on the right side while from another view I see nothing but blue sky.  I remember wanting to dive off of a high place, so get a running start and dive off the platform.  I fall into this forest below and crash into these trees  (Guess I need to work on my control some).  I float back up above the trees and able to view the ocean again.  When I look at my hands they are much smaller than normals as my fingers are really skinny.  
*Going To An Auditorium By Myself On A Friday Night - Wishing I Had A Date (Very Vivid)*
It is a Friday night and I am in this auditorium where I am by myself wishing I had invited this gal to come with me who I usually go out with, but for some reason forgot to call.  I'm sitting on this top row of the balcony with several other people.  There is this young gal who is only about 12 years old sitting next to me on my left, with two empty seats next to her, and there is an empty seat on my right.  But the rest of the seats are taken.  
The long line of people who appears to be a family which is being led by this middle aged woman comes down our isle wanting to sit down.  Someone tells her "Lady, this row is already taken.  You need to find an empty row."  The lady says that they thought they would see would would get up from the row so that they could sit down.  No one gets up for her though.  
One of the ladies daughters who is fairly attractive, sits down in this seat that is three seats to my left.  The lady looks at me and tells me "You're tall, dark, and handsome.  It looks like you've been all over the place tanning."  I tell her that the only place I've been is down in my basement because I have a tanning bed there.  I'm thinking about moving over to sit next to the ladies daughter when I wake up.  
*Reentering Auditorium Dream - Moving Over To Sit By This Gal On My Left (WILD)*
I reenter the previous dream where I am in this this auditorium and get up and move over to sit by this attractive gal who is sitting three seats over to my left.  When I introduce myself she tells me her name is Molly.  All of a sudden these three long flower pots appear in front of us that appear to be some flowers that she had gotten for her mother.  The flowers are all half dead looking though and the potting soil really looks old.
I decide to help her out by re-potting her plants in some fresh potting soil, but then get a better idea and decide to use my imagination to give her some fresh potting soil and flowers.  So I just imagine her flowers having fresh potting soil, and then imagine the pots having these beautiful flowers in them, so that she now has some really nice flowers for her mom.
I'm now holding a license plate that seems to belong to the gal that says Arkansas on it.  I am thinking that this must be where this gal is from. When I ask if she is from Arkansas, she tells me that she is, and that she would like to show me some Arkansas hospitality.  With that she leans over and starts kissing me.  (Finally a descent lucid with a female in it).

----------


## iadr

*Ballroom - Giant Birthday Party (WILD)*
I'm in this luxurious ballroom while aware that I am dreaming, where they seem to be having a birthday party for someone who is either rich or famous. there are all of these people in the kitchen preparing these different kinds of foo for the many guests at this place.
*Flying Over This Old Business District - High In The Air Looking Down On These Skyscrapers (WILD)*
I'm feel as though I am in an airplane flying around low to the ground over these bridges and an area that looks like an old business district while aware that I am dreaming. The scene changes and I am way up in the air looking down on these skyscrapers in this very modern section of this city. As I look at my hands they look almost normal except that they are too white. As I continue looking at my hands they start to get distorted as my smallest finger on each hand is sticking out to the side.
*Testing An Earth Auger - Smoking And Starting To Drill A Hole In My Backyard (WILD)*
I'm testing out this earth auger in my backyard while aware that I am dreaming which starts smoking a lot when I turn it on, and then starts drilling a hole in the middle of my yard as the throttle is broke. When it starts digging a hole in my yard I decide I need to control this dream, so have it stop turning and have it just idle without digging up the yard. (Bet you can't guess what I did today).
*Bright Sunny Day - Getting An Ice Cream Cone From A Street Vendor (WILD)*
I'm outside while aware that I am dreaming and it is bright sunny day outside. I have no idea where I am at, but there is this ice cream vendor standing on the corner selling ice cream. I decide to have some ice cream since I will be able to eat as much as I like without feeling any ill effects from it since I am dreaming. so I have the vendor make me an ice cream cone with one of those brown sugary cones that comes to a point at the bottom and have him fill it with vanilla ice cream with hot fudge running all through it. I then have him load it down with these sugary strawberries. After making my ice cream cone the guy tells me that there is no charge for this and he just wants me to go and have a lot of lucid dreams tonight. I tell him that I will do that, and then float up into the air and fly away. (What a nice guy).
*Throwing Some Wood Over Into Neighbors Yard - Ending Up In A Garden Center Where I Am A Stick Figure (WILD)*
I'm in my backyard while aware that I am dreaming, getting ready to do some kind of work, when I notice these two small pieces of wood laying on the ground. I pick one of them up and throw it over in the neighbors yard since it is vacant right now. When it hits the ground I hear the sound of wood hitting the ground. I then hear what sounds like rock hitting what sounds like the glass on a screen door. (This was an awesome night for sounds). The scene changes and I am standing on this concrete floor someplace like a garden center. I go through this chain link fence on the outside of the garden center and then come back in. When I look at my hands they look really small, and especially my fingers which look like small sticks. I seem to have become a stick figure at this point.  ::chuckle:: 
*Hearing A Bee While Putting This Long Thing Into My Van - Levitating My Van While I Stand Underneath It (WILD)*
I'm putting this long heavy thing in my van while aware that I am dreaming when I hear what sounds like a bee flying around in the van. I decide to exercise my imagination, so levitate the van and stand underneath it while holding it up in the air with my imagination.
*Looking Down On A Construction Site - Scene Changing To A Garden Area (WILD)*
I'm riding down an escalator in my imagination when the scene changes and I am looking down on this construction site where these guys are working. The scene changes and I am looking down on a garden area where there are these really pretty purple flowers and where these people are working to set up this garden area.
*Taking Some Kind Of Electronic Game From Work - Guys From Govt Agency Coming In To Inspect The Facility (DILD)*
I'm at work, and it is time for me to go home. Some guys are supposed to be coming in from some government agency to check out our facility, so everyone is getting ready for them. I notice this electronic game laying out that has been laying out for about a month now. As no one has claimed it, I decide to take it home with me. Even though I hear a voice say "You don't want to get caught taking an electronic device home do you?", I decide to take it anyway.
When I am leaving I notice I notice that the game looks more like a notebook, so am thinking that no one will suspect that I am taking an electronic device home. I hear someone say "They're coming", and then see a couple of ordinary looking guys walk into the building with someone who is showing them around. I leave and end up on this ledge up above the work area where there is all of this snow. Someone mentions that they are going to be impressed with this large mound of snow in front of me. 
When I accidentally do something that causes the mound of snow to collapse, I am trying to put it back up using my hands, but it is not sticking. Having trouble to get the snow to stay up, I decide to build a giant snowman to impress the visitors with. _I become lucid at this point so decide to create this snowman using my imagination, so create this giant snowman using my imagination._ 
_As I am looking down on this parking lot, I see this giant spider web about 20 to 30 feet long that is attached to this giant satellite dish, which spider web is coming down into the parking lot. Thinking that this would make a bad impression on the visitors, I reach out my arm which must be at least 50 feet long ;-D and knock down the entire spider web with this thing like a frisbee that I am holding in my hand._
_I then see these two government agents who I saw come into the building earlier standing outside playing something like horseshoes, as they are standing on opposite sides throwing something toward the ground. The scene changes slightly and they now each have a whip that they are taking turns lashing each other with. The scene changes again and they are now playing something that looks like table tennis as they are hitting this ball back and forth on this table. They each have a partner standing behind them who gets any ball that they miss and hits it back over the net._ 
*Recreation Center - Walking Around In (Very Vivid)*
I'm walking around in this large recreation center where I seem to be living in this room on the top floor. This one room has several pool tables in it all of which have these guys playing this odd kind of pool game on them as there are these things sticking up in the middle of the pool tables. In another room there is this large pool table that these guys are playing another kind of pool game on, as the table in this room has these four small areas on it that they have to shoot their balls into first before shooting balls on the other part of the table. It almost looks like a small miniature golf course. I see the name of this game and it is something like Adventure Island, although I forget the exact name. 
There is this hallway that hangs down that I have to cross in order to get to the area where I am staying at, which has this nice lounge area with a large TV in it. In order to get to this area I have to climb up these stairs and somehow lower this hallway down so that I can walk across it. There is another guy climbing up these stairs with me who decides to pull the hallway down. So he pulls himself up on this bar and grabs a hold of it to pull it down. But it fails to come down. I tell him that what he did looks more difficult than doing 20 pull ups, and he tells me that he does this so often that it has gotten easy. 
I tell him to watch me as I show him how I usually pull the hallway down, and then grab a hold of this bar and pull myself up on it, then while holding onto the bar with only one hand, pull the hallway down with my other hand. (Man I'm strong in these dreams  ::chuckle:: ) We are walking across the hallway when I wake up.
*Reentering Recreation Center Dream - Money Tree / Levitating Pool Balls / Lowering This Hallway Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm trying to reenter the previous dream where I was in a recreation center when I see what looks like a money tree in front of me which consists of a metal stand that turns around and has money hanging on it. (There is another important sequence to this dream that I mange to completely forget while recording this event). This white door opens in front of me that I am thinking is going to take me back to the recreation center, but when I walk through the door, there is nothing but a large empty room. 
While standing in the room I suddenly find myself back in the recreation center where I am watching these guys playing pool. I decide to exercise my imagination so concentrate on levitating the balls on this large pool table, and manage to get them all levitated into the air and then set them back down. The guys playing pool all have this astonished look on their faces. 
I'm now walking up the stairway with this guy again, only this time I use my imagination to lower the hallway so that our stairway goes right up to it. I'm now walking through this hallway which is a hanging hallway with these white cloths on the sides of it. When I get to the end of the hallway, I am way up high on this balcony area looking down on this arena below, which area is much different than the previous dream where this hallway went to this lounge area with a TV in it. 
As I concentrate on manifesting an attractive female for myself, I am suddenly in this bedroom where this seductive female is laying on this large bed. Before I am able to do anything though the scene changes and I am watching this lady on this TV show talking about something. I concentrate on being back in the bedroom, and am now back in the bedroom sitting on the edge of the bed talking to this lady. The scene changes again and I am looking at this computer in front of me wanting to go to this certain website that I am unsure how to get to. As I happen to have this other computer next to me that is already on this website, I copy the link over from the other computer so that I can get to it from the computer in front of me.

----------


## iadr

*Looking At Some Odd Shaped Things - Realizing I Am Dreaming (DILD)* 
I'm somewhere with a friend look at a couple of odd shaped things, which because of their odd shape cause me to realize that I am dreaming.  Although there seems to be no way this could be a dream because of how real everything is, I begin telling myself it is a dream anyway and find out that it is a dream.
*Looking At A Wooden Outhouse With A Nail Sticking Out - Changing The Time To The Middle Of The Night (WILD)* 
I'm looking at this wooden outhouse that I then go into while aware that I am dreaming.  As I enter the outhouse, I see this big nail sticking out in a board up above me.  This place seems to be a campground, and it seemed to be either afternoon or early evening when I went into the outhouse, so I decide to change the time to be the middle of the night.  It is now the middle of the night and I can see the moon shining up above and hear crickets chirping.
*Seeing These Giant Fence Posts In My Backyard - Putting Them Up Using My Imagination (WILD)* 
I'm out in my backyard while aware that I am dreaming where I see these about ten giant fence posts that appear to be about 12 feet long along with some 2X4s.  I use my imagination to automatically have all of these fence posts put up around my fence to support it.
*Walking Toward This Old House In The Country - Time Changing and It Being The Middle Of The Day (WILD)* 
I'm walking up to this house in the middle of the night while aware that I am dreaming, which house is somewhere out in the country and is something like a community house where several people including myself live. _ For some reason, I am thinking this is pj's house._.  
It is so dark outside that I can barely see the house I am walking toward, so just keep walking toward it from memory.  When I get to the house I seem to be the only one in the house.  Although there is no one outside and no cars parked in the driveway, and the nearest house is a ways off, it so dark that it feels spooky being here, so I am hoping no uninvited guests show up.  
When I then hear someone in the house, I am thinking that someone that someone must have loaned their car to someone in the house and stayed behind since there were no cars in the driveway.  When I see the wife, I ask here what she is doing here, and she tells me that she decided to stay behind in the house today.  The time is now 11:15am in the middle of the day instead of the middle of the night, and I am wanting to take a long nap before going to work the afternoon shift.
*Taking A Trip With My Boss - Guy Asking My Boss For Some Item He Is Out Of (WILD)* 
I'm on a trip with this guy who appears to be my boss while aware that I am dreaming when some guy comes in and asks for some kind of curtain that is 30 feet long.  As my boss has no such item by itself, I take this larger item and take it off of it.  When I tell my boss what I did he is interested in this as he has been wanting to find a way to fill peoples' orders with the things he has in stock.
*Guy Coming Into This Place I Work And Asking For 30 Percent Of Something - Thinking Of A Way To Automate This Sort Of Thing* 
I'm with another guy when some guy comes into this place where we are at wanting 30 percent of something.  I'm aware that I am dreaming at this point as the percent seems to trigger something.  As this is something that I have to do by hand, I go and check the thing out that he wants.  I am thinking of how I might be able to automate this procedure when I wake up.
*On The Top Of A Building - Jumping Off And Bouncing On This Trampoline That Is 10 Stories High (WILD)* 
I climb on top of this high building in my imagination after which the scene come alive and I jump off and begin bouncing on this trampoline.  I am bouncing about 20 stories high, but when I come down I seem to be hitting the trampoline halfway down as the trampoline seems to be about 10 stories in the air.
*Water Skiing Behind A Boat While Waving At People Along The Shore - Being Pulled Out In The Ocean And Surfing  (WILD)* 
I'm water skiing behind this boat in my imaginatin when the scene comes alive and we are going by this beach where I wave to everyone.  The boat then pulls me out into the ocean where we begin going into these giant waves that makes it difficult to ski.  The boat leaves and I am surfing back to shore, making sure to stay on top of the waves to keep from getting swallowed up by them.
*Walking Into A Showroom In The Middle Of The Day - Showroom Being A Model House (WILD)* 
I walk into this place in the middle of the day while aware that I am dreaming, which place appears to be some kind of showroom with a white speckled tile floor.  Although this appears to be a showroom there is nothing inside which leads me to believe that this is some sort of model house that they are using to advertise with.  I notice that it is a split level with a garage on the lower level.  I hear this little dog barking going yip yip.

----------


## iadr

_Mostly vivid dreams last night, although I did manage to get lucid in a couple of them.  One of the best nights sleep I've had in a while though._ 
*Fair Ground - Wife Signing Up For An Acting School (Very Vivid)*
I'm walking through this fair ground with the wife when we come to something like an acting school that the wife is interested in attending.  We are just about to leave to go somewhere to eat when this lady in charge of the acting school walks up and starts talking to the wife and asks her if she would like a quick lesson.  The wife agrees and I take out a book that I happen to be carrying and begin reading while I wait on them.
The lady is giving her an acting lesson in the middle of this vacant parking lot.  After a quick lesson, the wife and I leave.  The wife is telling me about needing to meet this lady at 6am the next morning for some sort of hypnotic suggestion on something to do.  I find it interested that this lady uses hynosis to help people improve their acting, and am thinking that it is probably a very effective method.
*Taking 5 College Courses - Having Forgotten To Go To Two Of The Classes and Having Trouble Remembering When The Other Classes Meet  (Very Vivid)*
I've been taking 5 different classes at this college, but have completely forgotten to go to an English class and possibly a history class for some time, but have remembered to go to the other 3 classes, which seem to be a math class, an engineering class, and a science class.  
Although I have been going to 3 of the classes I have done no homework or studying for any of these classes, as I seem to be doing alright without doing any studying.  This seems to be about the third time I have taken these 5 classes, and I have forgotten to complete them the first two times.  I am wanting to complete them this time to get credit for them, but am thinking that I am probably too far behind in the two classes I have completely forgotten to go to.
It's a Tuesday morning and I have forgotten to attend the other three classes the day before.  I am having trouble remembering when the classes meet and where they meet at, so am thinking about visiting the admissions office at the college to to get a schedule if I am unable to find one at home.  I'm thinking that the next time I take these classes that I am going to be more organized and carry a schedule with me so that I will know when the classes meet, and then attend the classes, and find time to study for them. (What a nightmare).
*Living In This Big Old House That Is Up For Sale - Real Estate Agent Showing The House To 3 People (DILD)*
I'm living in this large house that has been up for sale for close to 6 months now, and that is going to auction if it is not sold within the next few days.  It is a large house with a full basement and an extension on the side of it that goes out about 30 feet and is something like sun room with plants in it.  
As I look outside I see a real estate agent showing the house to 3 men.  The real estate agent comes over and whispers to me that this one guy is really interested in the house. _ I become lucid at this point and am now walking around the outside of the house where I notice how old the house is.  I am wondering if I should do some work on the house to fix things up a bit.  I realize at this point that the house is worth more that I thought it was and that it is just the economy being so bad that has caused to to have not already been sold._ 
*T-Shirts - Shopping For / Having Trouble Finding (Very Vivid)*
I had previously bought these T-Shirts at at a Walgreen store, and am now back in the store to buy some more.  As I am looking through the rack with the T-Shirts on it, they are all too small, and two of the them are white skirts that a woman would wear.  I'm thinking that I should have come back earlier for the shirts as they appear to be all sold out now.
*Looking At The Stock Market At Work - Market Having Gone Down 450 Points (Very Vivid)*
I'm looking at the stock market on my computer at work and notice that it has just gone down about 450 points.  I'm thinking that this might be a good time to move some money over into some mutual funds, so get ready to make a trade when I notice the time is 3:03pm, too late to make a trade.  
I grab my gym bag and head off to the gym, realizing that I forgot to work out, so am now going to have to work out real fast if I want to be out of here at my normal quitting time of 4pm.  As I am running through the gym with my bag, I realize that I should have gone to the locker room first, so turn around and head back to the locker room.  
*Lumber Yard Under Construction - Walking Through (WILD)*
I'm outside looking at this huge building that is under construction with concrete walls while aware that I am dreaming, which place appears to be a lumber yard under construction.  While walking through the inside of this building which just has these concrete walls on about 3 sides of it, I can see where the different things are going to be, and then see this section toward the back where they already have a bunch of lumber stacked up.  
*Bathroom -Tilted Toilet (Very Vivid)*
I'm looking for a bathroom when I find 4 or 5 single bathrooms all in this one hallway.  I go into this bathroom in the corner which has a toilet tilted up against the wall.  I notice these two screen windows open, but since no one is outside go ahead and take a piss.  (Hey, at least I used a toilet this time.    ::chuckle:: )

----------


## iadr

*Crazy Man - Not Allowing Us To Leave / Blowing Him Up With A Stick Of Dynamite (DILD)*
My brother is wondering whether he should give this gal a ride home in this van because of how much snow is on the road.  Having driven the van in snow before, I tell him that he should have no trouble with the van since it handles well in the snow.  So my brother gives the gal a ride home in the van.  When he gets to the gals house, her dad won't allow him to leave because he thinks it is too dangerous to be driving in the snow, and insists that I come to drive the van home.
So I drive this other van over to the house with my parents and someone else in it with me to pick up the other van.  On the way over, the roads are lot worst than I though they were as they are covered with snow.  I'm thinking that this is a waste of our time having to drive over to pick up this van that my brother could have driven home.
When we get over there this man comes out who appears to be crazy and who is planning to make us stay there.  While he is pulling this jacket over his head to put it on, I catch it with my feet to keep him from putting it on.  When he gets upset about this I pretend that it just got caught on my feet.  I grab this knife and stab him at least 100 times with it, but he just keeps coming back to life and coming after me.  _About this time I realize I am dreaming, so pick up this stick of dynamite and shove it down his throat after which he blows up into pieces.  I am reasonably sure he will be unable to recover from this blast._ 
*Wife Needing To Borrow A Car To Drive To Work - Having All Of These Old Cars In My Garage That I Just Bought (Very Vivid)*
I'm in this garage that I have in this dream that has all of these cars in it that I have just bought.  There are three older cars that I have just bought from this mechanical who works on our cars, a car that I drive to work, and a truck that has this trailer behind it.  As wife is needing to borrow a car to drive to work because her car is in the shop, I offer to let her take my car to work since I am unsure of how reliable the cars I just bought are.  She decides to try driving this big old convertible to work, but since she is unsure how reliable it is, decides to drive the truck with the trailer behind it.  
When she pulls out into the driveway she has trouble getting the truck in gear, so just sits in the driveway balancing in the truck like a motorcycle, after which she tips over.  One of the cars in the garage is about the size of an Impala, and has not hood, leaving the engine with all of its wires exposed.  I'm thinking that this it would be a mistake to leave this car parked anywhere outside since someone could come up and unplug some of the wires which would cause it not to run.  The wife decides to take this big convertible even though it has not been test driven yet, so is backing it out into the driveway.
*Driving Down A Freeway - Needing To Get Over Into The Right Lane (WILD)*
I'm driving this car down the freeway really fast while aware that I am dreaming needing to get over into the right lane to exit ahead, but the cars on my right are driving really fast.  I speed way up in order to get ahead of them and then get over in front of them.
*On A High Floor Of A Building Where There Is An Invisible Man - Floating Out And Flying To A Nearby Building Under Construction (WILD)*
I'm on this fairly high floor in this tall building while aware that I am dreaming, in a lobby area where there are these chairs and a couch.  There is an invisible man sitting in one of the chairs as all I can see is his hat and coat.  I float over and go through the wall and am now outside the building looking down at the street where there is something like a flee market going on .  When I look at my hands and the rest of my body, they look normal.  I fly over and land on top of this nearby building that is under construction.  As I am looking out over all of these shorter buildings in the area, I feel as if I am on top of the world.
*In A Cafeteria At Work About 20 Stories High - Floating Outside and Feeling Much Higher / Feeling Like Looking Out Of An Airplane (WILD)*
I'm riding up this escalator in my imagination when I get to the top where there is something like a tram waiting for me.  When I get into the tram it starts rattling and take off.  The scene changes and I am now in this cafeteria where these people are sitting at this long table eating.  I seem to be at work as there are people from work here eating.  I seem to be about 20 stories high, but when I float out through this glass wall and hover over the city, it feels more like 30 to 40 stories high.  I float back into the building and again feel like I am about 20 stories high. When I walk over and look out this window, the view below looks like it would from an airplane that is several thousand feet in the air, as all I can see are these plots of land below.
*Picnic In My Parents' Backyard - Getting A Football Out Of The Basement To Toss Around / Helping Secure A Table That Had Fallen Over (Very Vivid)*
I'm in this outing in the backyard of my parents house where I happen to be living with my parents and brothers, and there are all of these people there for a picnic.  when I see this one guy I used to work with, I ask him if he would like to play catch with a football as I have this football I bought over a year ago that I have never used.  He tells me that he used to play quarterback, but that it has been a while since he has thrown a football.  
Even though it is early summer, I am thinking it would be fun to throw a football around.  Although someone says it is time to eat I feel like I have enough time to go down into my basement to get the football, so go to get it.  When I find the football, it is low on air, so I find a pump and am getting ready to pump it up when the wife yells down at me asking me if I am going to eat or not.  
When I come back up, they are having trouble with table holding the food that has lost a leg so is tilted over.  My brother who is trying to hold the table up is angry with me for not being there earlier to help out.  I slide this small stool under the table to help hold it up, but the table slides right off the chair because it is slanted.  So I turn the chair around the other way and then put some blocks around it to keep it from sliding away, after which the table is secure.  I am thinking that they should have been able to figure out how to do this without my help.  
I had eaten some food earlier that this guy had brought, having some roast beef on bread, which left overs are at the end of this table.  I go down the table filling my plate up with food and then get some of the roast beef left over from earlier.  As there are only two pieces of bread left which look old, I leave the bread there and take some cheese to go along with the roast beef.  I sit down next to this guy who had brought the roast beef and begin eating.
*Standing Outside In This Park Area - Levitating A Giant Statue Of A Horse With A Rider (WILD)*
I'm standing outside in this park area while aware that I am dreaming where this is this giant statue of horse with a guy sitting on it. I decide to exercise my imagination so concentrate on levitating the statue into the air.  When nothing happens I concentrate harder and am able to levitate it about 6 inches off the gound after which I let it back down.  I decide to make myself invisible, and poof, I am gone.  No one can see me now as I am a spirit.

----------


## iadr

*Intersection - Waiting On A Car Coming The Other Way (WILD)*
I drive up to this intersection while aware that I am dreaming where I am waiting for this other car coming the other way before going through the intersection.
*Auditorium - Young Gal Sitting Next To Me Holding My Arm (DILD)*
I go to this auditorium and am sitting in this seat when this young gal, probably about 16 years old, sits down in the seat on my left and begins holding onto my arm and leaning into me.  She seems to be in love with me.  My mom just happens to show up and asks me if this gal is in love with me and I tell her that she is.  Seeing my mom causes me to become lucid.
Something happens to cause her to move over to this seat at the end of the row, like her being unable to see over someone's head in this seat, but I know she'll be back once the show is over.  I can sense her watching me during the show.. Some other people come with this little boy and sit on the right of me, and their little boy is sitting next to me.  No one is sitting in the seat on my left since the gal moved.
*Dance Hall - Dancing With Gal From The Previous Dream (WILD)*
I attempt to reenter the previous dream with the young gal I was with earlier, and find myself someplace like a dance hall where the gal who had been with me in the previous dream is on the other side of the floor. When they announce a Ladies choice dance, she quickly walks over and asks me to dance with her.  We have a nice time slow dancing together, and when the time comes to find another partner we just continue dancing together.  We dance together for about 15 dances after which we go back and sit down together.  She asks me to come and see her again sometime and I tell her that I will. 
*Gal From Previous Dream - Teaching How To Fly (WILD)*
I attempt to reenter the previous dream with the young gal again and this time find her sitting all by herself in a large room on the top floor of this building.  I tell her that I've come back to take her flying with me.  We walk over to this wall of full length windows and look out of the city below.  We seem to be about 40 stories high.  I tell her that the way I fly is to just float out through these windows and then start flying.  
As she seems to be scared of this height I have her imagine us being on the ground where she will feel more comfortable.  Once on the ground outside the building I have her concentrate on floating after which she starts floating.  When she starts to float away, I grab her and pull her back down.  I tell her that she needs to learn how to control where is going by concentrating on moving forward and backward and changing her height.  She floats around in a small circle and comes back.  She seems to be feeling quite proud of herself at this point.  I tell her that if she wants to fly, all she has to do is to concentrate on going faster, after which she floats around in a larger circle and comes back.  I ask her if she would like to take off flying now, and then grab her hand and go flying with her.  We land on the top of this building where we sit and enjoy the view below.  I finally tell her that I need to go and try some other things, and then leave.
*Gym - Working Out With Gal From Previous Dream, Then Going Jogging With  (WILD)*
While doing some visualization exercises I find myself at the gym with this gal from the precious 3 dreams.  She is following me around working out with me, so I am adjusting the weights to lighter weights when I get finished with my exercises.  The scene changes and we are outside walking together as I sense that she doesn't jog.  After I talk her into jogging with me, we are jogging along very slowly together.  
I get a better idea so ask her if she would like to float instead of jogging.  We are now floating along these roads that I jog along and I am pointing various things out to her along the way.  When we get to this parking lot outside of a museum I decide to show her how to levitate things so pick up this van with my imagination and move it to the other side of the parking lot.  When she tries to pick it up nothing happens.  
As there is an empty cardboard box at the edge of the parking lot, I have her attempt to levitate it.  The box begins floating and then flies off into the air.  She tries to levitate this small sports car and is able to get is a couple of inches off th ground.  I congratulate her on her success.  
I then show her how to change the time of day just by concentrating on it, and change the time from the middle of day to be the middle of the night, then change it back to be daytime again.  When she changes the time she changes it to be early in the evening.  I tell her once again that I am going to have to leave, after which we go back to the gym and part ways.  As I go through some other scenes in my imagination she is right there with me going through the scnees with me.  It seems that I have found a good friend in the dream world.  Hopefully I can meet up with her again.

----------


## iadr

*Middle Of The Night - Long Truck Parked On Side Of Road - Vacated Workplace (WILD)*
I'm on this road close to where I used to work, in the middle of the night, while aware that I am dreaming, where there is this underpass.  I see this long flatbed truck with some sort of large metal structure on it parked beside the road.  As I float toward my old workplace the building I used to work in appears to be vacant.
*Old Market Area - Orange Pickup Truck Parked Crooked (WILD)*
I'm going through this old market area while aware that I am dreaming where I see this old orange pickup truck parked crooked.  I can see the cobble stones in the street very clearly.  I pass this dock area that appears to be where a fruit stand is probably located on the weekend, and then head up toward the middle of town.  As it is the middle of the night, the place is deserted.  I to to this park area that is all lit up and has this water flowing through it which is quite beautiful.
*Doing A One Armed Handstand On This Chair At The Top Of A Ladder - Ladder Swaying Below Me (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this high ladder in my imagination when the ladder changes into this shiny metal colored ladder that goes up to this chair on the top of it.  When I find myself on the chair, I do a one armed handstand on the chair.  I can feel the ladder swaying below me as I am doing my handstand and am having to concentrate on staying balanced on the chair.
*Taking A Tram To PJ's House - Sensing Running Water In The Sink / Tall Beige Colored Lockers (WILD)*
I'm way up high on this platform waiting to ride a roller coaster when this large thing like a tram shows up on the other side of me.  I board the tram or whatever it was, as it had no rails that it goes on, after which it takes off immediately.  Although there are 3 or 4 cars on the thing, I appear to be the only one on board.  When I think about going to pj's house, this voice comes over this intercom that says "Next stop is pj's house".  
I get off the tram and am in pj's driveway.  As I sense that this would be a bad time to visit as I might be disturbing pj, I stay in the driveway.  From the driveway I sense that there is some water running in his kitchen sink.  The scene then changes and I seem to be somewhere else as I am looking at all of these tall beige colored lockers which seem to be either metal or else hard plastic.
*Beauty Shop - People Getting Manicures (WILD)*
I am someplace like a large store or mall while aware that I am dreaming where there is this shop where people are sitting in these chairs getting their feet manicured.   ::chuckle::   When I float outside it is the middle of the night.  (Odd that so many people would be there in the middle of the night).  I decide to change the time, so imagine it being the middle of day and being a bright sunny day.  There are now people all over the parking lot walking toward the store.
*Large Truck - Backing Into This Garage And Knocking Part Of The Roof Off (WILD)*
I'm watching this large truck with this crane on it backing up really fast into the inside area of this lumber yard while aware that I am dreaming.  As it goes through the door it knocks part of the roof down because of it's height.  I used my imagination to levitate this pile of fence posts and then let them back down.  When I attempt to levitate this pallet of patio blocks, I am only able to barely lift them off the ground.  I get an idea so walk over and place my hand under the pallet and am able to raise the pallet into the air with no trouble.
*Standing By A Stream Where Some People Are Cooking Out - Walking Across The Stream And Exploring A Park On The Other Side   (WILD)*
I'm standing in this grassy area on the side of this stream while aware that I am dreaming when I notice these people up ahead who are cooking out.  I can see this tall grass growing up in the water close to the shore.  I decide to have some fun so go walking across the top of the stream to the other side where there is a park with some swings, sand, slides, and this little merry go round.  Although it is sunny out, it is shady in the park area as there is this cover over it.
*Visiting This Lady Who Is Having A Birthday - Getting Ready To Eat Some Strawberry Ice Cream / Having Trouble With The Legs On This Glass (DILD)*
The wife and I are at this ladies house who we both seem to know from work.  It is this ladies birthday so they are having a birthday party for her with all of these desserts.  We had just found out at the last minute it was this ladies birthday when some people from work invited us over.  I decide to have some ice cream, so get this strawberry ice cream out of her freezer that is soft and creamy looking, and then go to find a bowl to put it in.  
I see several bowls in this cabinet but they are all dirty as someone seems to have just stuck them in the cabinet after eating off of them.  I think about taking one of these bowls and washing it and then using it, but then see this clean glass on the top shelf, so grab it.  When I get the glass down it is much larger than it looked when it was in the cabinet, so I decide to put it back and look for a smaller glass.  When I go to put it back though, the legs on it collapse and cause the glass to fall. (My subconscious is working overtime to help me get lucid here).  
I take the glass over to this table and try to assemble it there but the legs just collapse when I set it down.  The lady whose birthday it is comes over and starts showing me how to assemble the legs, as they they have to be assembled like the bottom construction of a certain building that she mentions but that I forget the name of.  I'm thinking that if I had known it was this ladies birthday that I would have brought her a present, and am also thinking that she may wish we had not even showed up since I am eating all of her ice cream and managed to break her glass. 
_ I become lucid at this point, so just put the glass back together using my imagination and then levitate it back up to the shelf.  When I manifest this small bowl for my ice cream the lady looks at me wondering where I got this bowl from.  I thank her for helping me put the glass back together and then leave.  (All that work and I forgot to eat my ice cream)._  ::chuckle:: 
*Large Aquarium - Being Given 3-D Glasses To Watch The Fish With (WILD)*
I'm walking through this tunnel under this large aquarium while aware that I am dreaming that has all of these fish swimming around in it when someone hands me these 3-D glasses.  When I put the 3-D glasses on, the fish appear to all be floating through the air.

----------


## iadr

*Wife Returning From Walmart With Green Tea Extract - Telling Her That I Use That For Lucid Dreaming (WILD)*
I'm become aware that I am dreaming while talking to the wife, who has just returned from Walmart where she was looking for a couple of vitamins, and is disappointed in that the only thing she could find was some green tea extract.  I tell that green tea extract is a good supplement and one that I use for lucid dreaming.
*Following This Gal At A University Wanting To Get To Know Her - Finding Out We Have The Same Class (WILD)*
I'm on this college campus following behind this gal who I am wanting to get to know while aware that I am dreaming.  The gal appears to be going to one of her classes when she suddenly stops, turns around looking confused and starts walking back toward me like she forgot which building her class is in.  As I seem to have the same class that she does but have no idea where it meets, I decide to ask her if she knows where the class meets at.  When I ask her where the class meets she has no idea where it meets either.
When I notice this building behind us, I sense that this is the building that our class meets in, so suggest that we look in there.  When we get in the building I can tell it is the right building, so we go up to the third floor to room 315 and enter the classroom.  The classroom is almost full but there a couple of seats in the back where I would like to sit.  She wants to sit on the front row though so asks me to come with her to the front.  We sit on the very front row on the right side.
After the class is over she asks what my other classes are so use my imagination to I change them all to match hers, so that when we compare our schedules we find that we are taking all of the same classes.  Looks like I am going to get to know this gal quite well.  (Maybe this would be a good dream to attempt to re-enter and continue).
*On Vacation With Parents And Brothers - Catching A Large Fish (Very Vivid)* 
I'm on vacation with my parents and brothers and am planning to go fishing.  I walk from this dock I am standing on over to this bank of the river to fish from there.  There is a really large modern white house on the other side of the river.  I am wondering what to use for bait and am thinking about asking my brother for a worm, but then find this bait in my tackle box that I remember using the last time I went fishing that worked quite well which looks like some kind of clear gel.  
I put some of the gel on my hook and cast my line out, but the gel falls off my hook.  After reeling my line back in, I put a larger piece of the gel on my hook and make sure to put the hook through it several times hoping this will keep it on.  When I cast my line out this time the gel appears to stay on my hook and I appear to get a bite just as soon as my bait hits the water, as there is this large splash.
I start reeling my line in and appear to have this really large fish on it as it keeps jumping up in the water.  When I get the fish to shore it is only about 10 inches long though and looks like a bass.  I'm a bit concerned that the fish may bite me while I am taking the hook out of its mouth, but it never does, as it seems to be a friendly fish.
I am holding the fish and petting it like I would pet one of my cats, and am wanting to keep it for a pet rather than eat it.  When I put it in a bucket it almost jumps out, so I look for a larger place to put it.  I end up putting it in my bathtub and filling the tub with water.  I am thinking I would like to make a pond in my backyard to keep it in there.
*Ginger Root Candy - Getting Ready To Make (WILD)* 
I'm getting ready to make some ginger root candy while aware that I am dreaming when I realize that I forgot to buy sugar when I went to the store.  I'm wondering how I could have forgot to buy sugar again when I suddenly remember that I have not gone to the store yet, but plan to go tomorrow.  I go ahead and make my ginger candy using my imagination where it always comes out perfect.
*Standing Outside By A Brick Wall - Going To Look At This Motorcycle On The Other Side Of This Garage  (WILD)*
I'm somewhere outside while aware that I dreaming, standing by this brick wall that is about 3 feet high, when I see this motorcycle tilted up at an odd angle on the other side of this garage.  When I walk over to take a closer look at the motorcycle, it is gone as it just disappeared.

----------


## iadr

_Took galantamine last night.  Need I say more..._
*Walking By A Convenience Store - Levitating A Truck And A Car, Then Changing The Time Of Day (WILD)* 
I'm walking along this strip mall while aware that I am dreaming when I come to this convenience store that is full of customers.  When I see this silver colored pickup truck in the parking lot I levitate it into the air and then set it back down.  The driver has this confused expression on his face like he is wondering what just happened.  When I see this guy in a small car laughing at what just happened, I then levitate his car up into the air and set it back down.  He is laughing even harder now since the same thing just happened to him. Since it is night time I decide to change the time to morning.  Now both of these guys are sitting there with odd looks on their faces wondering what is going on.
*Riding A Safari Wagon Through The Jungle - Going Back In Time To 1928 / Having To Slow Down My Vibrations To Be More In Tune With The Place (WILD)* 
I'm riding this safari wagon through this jungle while aware that I am dreaming when it suddenly starts going backwards real fast through the jungle.  Because of the speed at which we are traveling the trees on the side of the road are a blur.  I sense that we are going back in time and seem to be somewhere around the early 1900's.  I seem to have the ability to choose what year I want to visit by selecting it on this dial in front of me.  
I have difficulty deciding what year to visit but finally decide on 1928 as I decide to visit the Great Depression (Big mistake as I later find out it started in 1929 or 1930).  I am instantly at 1928, but am unable to make out much of anything happening around me as I seem to be vibrating at a faster frequency than this place is.  I begin slowing down my vibrations and am now able to see a bit more of what is going on around me.
*Lumber Yard - Raising A Fork Lift With My Hand (WILD)* 
I'm someplace like a lumber yard where there are all of these bins with things in them while aware that I am dreaming.  There are a couple of guys next to me that I am talking to and there is a fork lift up ahead moving some things around.  I decide to try levitating the fork lift but am unable to budge it.  Remembering something that I did in a previous lucid I walk over to the fork lift and place my hand under it after which I am able to raise it up in the air.
*Walking by A Subdivision - Exploring This Tall Brown House (WILD)* 
I'm walking by these houses in this subdivision that are under construction while aware that I am dreaming, where there are these really tall brown houses on this street at the back of the subdivision.  I'm trying to figure out where I am at when I am suddenly standing right in front of the tall brown houses which are about 3 to 4 stories high.  I float into one of the houses and see that it is unfinished and has a long ways to go before it will be finished.
*In A Room Full Of People - Everyone Introducing Themselves (DILD)* 
I'm in this room full of people where everyone is going around the room and introducing themselves.  When it comes time for me to introduce myself my brother who is sitting next to me introduces himself, only uses my name.  When he gets to our last name he keeps saying our last name like a continuous chant.  I become lucid at this point and realize that I am listening to these OM chants on the speakers by my head.  I'm thinking alright, already, that's long enough.  Give me a chance to introduce myself now.
*In A Parking Lot Next To This All Glass Building - Exploring The Building (WILD)* 
I'm in this parking lot that is sunk down from this main road that these cars are driving by on while aware that I am dreaming.  I notice this glass building behind me which appears to be vacant so decide to float inside to look around.  It is indeed vacant and there is all of this cardboard on the floor as if someone had either just moved out and left a mess when they left.
*Backing Out Of A Parking Space - Floating Up In The Air And Flying Off (WILD)* 
I'm backing my van out of this parking space while aware that I am dreaming when I see this car behind me with his lights on, who seems to be either waiting to leave through this lane or else waiting for my parking spot.  I back my car out and then use my imagination to float up into the air and then fly away.
*Mixing Up Some Lucid Dreaming Supplements - Explaining To Someone How I Take Them A Couple Of Different Times During The Night (WILD)* 
I'm making up this mixture of supplements while aware that I am dreaming that I used to have lucid dreams with by taking these capsules and emptying them into the contents in this glass which appears to be some sort of juice.  When someone asks me about the supplements I tell them about how I take supplements in shifts, taking some the first time I wake up and others when I wake up later.
*On Vacation With The Wife - Sick Dog (Very Vivid)* 
I'm on vacation with the wife and some other people, and have this little black stray dog that I recently adopted that is staying with me in my room, while this other couple has this small white dog.  We are only staying at this place for one night and are planning to leave in the morning.  we go out shopping and then come back to our motel.  After we get back, my dog, although house trained, lifts up his leg and pisses on the carpet.  ::chuckle::   I'm thinking we must have left him inside too long.  
While we are outside my dog get really sick and starts going into convulsions and throwing up dirt.  Thinking that he must have a demon, I begin rebuking the demon, after which my dog calms down and is alright.  A bit later my dog has this glass in his hand that he is drinking out of that is like a flower pot because it is about 3/4 full of dirt.  I'm thinking that the reason he got sick earlier is that he has been drinking this dirt, so take the glass away from him and tell him to get get a clean glass if he is going to drink something.
As it is late at night I'm wanting to get back to the hotel to get some sleep, but my dog is down the street dancing with some people who are dancing out in the street. When I call for him he comes and follows me back to the motel.  (I don't even want to know what the interpretation of this dream might be). 
*Putting Quarters Into A Vending Machine - Door Opening Up And Giving Me All Of The Money In The Coin Box (DILD)* 
I'm putting these quarters into this vending machine which is not working as nothing is coming out.  When I decide to see if I can get my quarters back out I am surprised that I am able to pull them back out one at a time.  Not only do I get my quarters back, but I then start getting all of these other quarters that other people put in the machine and never took back out.  This small door then opens that goes to the coin box in the machine, so I take all of the money out of it.
While I am taking the money out of this machine, the director of this department I used to work for walks by and asks me if I got my quarters back.  When I tell him that I did, he tells me that it looks like I got out than I put in.  I tell him that this is one heck of a slot machine because after you put about 5 quarters in, you start getting your quarters back, and if you keep putting them in long enough, this door opens up that lets a person have the rest of the money in the machine. _ Because of all of the quarters I am getting out of this machine I finally become aware that I am dreaming._ 
*Middle Of The Road - Letting A Sports Car Run Through Me (WILD)* 
I'm in the middle of this road while aware that I am dreaming when this sports car comes driving toward me.  I first get out of the road to keep from being hit, but then remember that I am dreaming so walk back out into the road and allow the car to run through me.  Because of the small size of the sports car I feel almost nothing when it runs through me.
*Putting Some Dandelions Into My Refrigerator - Levitating The Refrigerator (WILD)* 
I have this large container of dandelions that I am putting back in my refrigerator when I become aware that I am dreaming.  So I put them back in my refrigerator and close the door and then levitate my refrigerator.
*Waiting In A Long Line At A Casino - Making Myself Invisible And Reappearing At The Front Of the Line (WILD)* 
I'm at this casino while aware that I am dreaming where I am standing in the back of this long line to the buffet that wraps around 3 or 4 times.  Since I'm dreaming I make myself invisible and then re-appear at the front of the line.  I get to thinking that I may need to show an ID to get in which I don't seem to have, so make myself invisible again and then re-appear on the other side of the cashier with a ticket in my hand ready to be seated.  Before I get a chance to be seated the scene changes and I am in this place with all of these beds needing to get my bed in front of all of these other beds.  Since my bed has these rollers on it, I am able to roll it in front of the other beds.
*Driveway Beside My House - Jeep Driving Up And Packing Down The Snow For Me (WILD)* 
I pull up into my driveway while aware that I am dreaming where there is about 6 inches of snow on the ground.  As I remember having this dream earlier where this jeep pulled up beside my car and packed the snow down for me I decide to wait for the jeep to drive up before getting out.  Sure enough, the jeep pulls up,  and then backs up and pulls up again, packing the snow down for me.  
Meanwhile another car pulls up beside my car and parks next to me.  The jeep pulls up again, but this time pulls up next to the car beside me and then backs up and drives up again.  Now we all seem to be ready to get out and go inside.
*Driveway Beside My House - Skiing Down The Tracks Made By The Jeep (WILD)* 
As this is the third or fourth time this dream has repeated itself I decide to do something different this time, so get out of my car, manifest a set of skis, and go skiing down the tracks that the jeep made in my driveway.
*Being Handing A Sheet Of Questions In A Classroom - Question About A Car Carrying Energy (WILD)* 
I'm in this classroom while aware that I am dreaing where I am given this sheet of questions to answer.  The first question is about a car driving up this hill with energy in it, and if the car tips over and the energy spills out, will there be more energy available to levitate the car with.  I'm thinking that there will be, but the answer to the question is no, because the energy was there all the time.
*Driveway Beside My House - Guy Jumping Out Of This Jeep Trying To Scare Me (WILD)* 
I'm once again in the previous dream where this jeep comes driving up in my parking lot packing the snow down, only this time this guy jumps out of the jeep and comes running toward me with his hands up in the air trying to scare me.  Since I'm aware that I'm dreaming, I have no fear of him, and just use my imagination to hurl him into outer space.  
*Seeing All Of These Suits Hanging Up At Work - Suits No Longer There When I Go To Show A Friend (False Awakening)* 
_(Most incredible false awakening I've ever had, and my favorite dream of the night)_ .  
I'm at work and there is this guy sitting next to me that I am showing how to do something.  When I walk over to the other side of the office where most of the people in my department work, there is this long coat rack filled with suits and top coats that belong to the people who work there.  There appears to be 3 or 4 suits for each person, with the suits being all different sizes, and being 70 or 80 of them all together.  I'm thinking that they must have been either been left here by the people who work here, or else provided for them by the company.
When I get back over to my desk I ask the guy I am training if he has ever seen these suits on the other side of the office.  When he asks what I am talking about, I ask him to follow me to the other side of the office.  When we get over there, the suits are all gone and there are only about 15 coats hanging there who belong to people who are now working.  (What happened to all the suits?)  As we walk back over to my work area I am telling this guy that I must have just dreamed the suits were there while I was wide awake and tell him that the lucid dreaming I am doing must be affecting my imagination since I am now having dreams in broad daylight about things that are not really there.  When I look at these two guys working next to me that I used to work with, they are about to bust a gut laughing so hard, but are doing their best to hold it in.
*Looking For A Measuring Cup In The Kitchen - Wife Telling Me They Are In The Cabinet (WILD)* 
I'm in my kitchen while aware that I am dreaming where I find only one small measuring cup in the drawer.  So I ask the wife where she put all of the measuring cups, and she tells me she put them in this cabinet.  When I look they are there.  I levitate one of the cups down and use it to measure something, then levitate it back up to the cabinet.
*Standing In The Middle Of The Road - Letting A UPS Truck Drive Through Me (WILD)* 
I'm standing in the middle of the road while aware that I am dreaming when this big brown UPS truck comes driving down the road.  I'm thinking that I've never had a UPS truck run through me before, so decide to see what it would feel like.  So I stand out in the middle of the road and wait for another truck to come along.  Sure enough another one comes down the road and runs through me.  Because of its slow speed I feel hardly anything at all.
*Standing In A Hockey Rink - Using An After Burner To Shoot To The Other Side (WILD)* 
I'm in this hockey rink while aware that I am dreaming where there are these clear plastic walls all around me.  This thing sets down on the outside of the hockey rink that appears to be a small rocket.  I levitate the small rocket over to me and put it on my back.  When I turn it on it shoots me all the way across the rink to the other side but turns off before reaching the other side to allow me to stop before crashing into the wall.  When I turn around and turn it back on again, it shoots me back across the rink to where I started at, again turning off before I reach the wall.

----------


## iadr

*Racket Ball Court - Hitting A Cell Phone Around (WILD)*
I'm in this racket ball court with another guy while aware that I am dreaming when I see this cell phone laying on the floor.  The guy I am with takes a big swipe at it and hits it up against the wall. When it bounced back from the wall, I then hit it back to the wall.  We are now playing racket ball with a cell phone.

----------


## iadr

*Riding Up An Escalator (WILD)*
I'm riding up an escalator while aware that I am dreaming when I almost fall backwards.  I have to catch myself to keep from falling.

*Work - Helping Some Guy (Very Vivid)*
I'm at work where I've been given this project to work on, but which I have to let go in order to work on a more important project that I am given.  This guy working next to me keeps asking me questions about what to do on this job he is working, which I am thinking is a bit strange since he has been working the job for quite a while.  I answer his questions by telling him that it depends on the policies of his area as to what he should do, as different areas have different policies.  

When this supervisor arrives and asks how I am coming along on my project, I tell him I had to drop it to work on this more important project and help this other guy out.  (This dream reminds me of a job I had a few years ago where they kept loading me down with work that I kept trying to keep up with, when this guy working next to me looked at me and said "Faster, Faster!"    ::chuckle::  

*Hamster - Looking At (WILD)*
I'm looking at this hamster that is in this cage while aware that I am dreaming, and am piling a bunch of seeds in his cage even though he already has plenty of food.  He seems to like the seeds that I am putting in his cage better than the food he already had.  I decide that this would be more efficient if I automated it, so imagine an automatic feeder being in his cage, and then clean all of the seeds out of the bottom of his cage.  His cage is much cleaner without all the piles of food in it.  I then imagine him having a much more modern cage with tubes, ramps, and wheels, and even give him some carpet for this floor.  He's now going to be one happy hamster.

*Helping Several People In This Office - Having Difficulty Leaving Because Of This Long Line / Finding A Shortcut (Very Vivid)*
I'm in this work place where I am helping people who are having difficulty doing their job because they are so busy.  I begin helping this one guy, but then get pulled over to help these other two guys.  The only person I am able to get done helping is the last guy I help.  

While talking to the first guy later he tells me that I should have kept helping him, so I tell him that I have to go where they ask me to.  We are now getting ready to leave work, but have to wait until this lady in charge allows us to leave.  She allows us to leave about 5 minutes early, but there is a line of people blocking out way.

We are walking between these high wooden fences that go around like a maze to leave this place.  This gal who is with me suggests that we try going the other way, but when we go that way it is also backed up with people trying to leave.  As both directions seems to be blocked, I suggest to the gal that we climb under the fences and get on the outside of this place and then walk around the outside.  She thinks that this would be a bad idea because we would be outside unable to get back in, and would be on the opposite side of where our car is parked.  It seems that I must have ridden to this place with her.

I suggest that we climb through to the last row and then go out that way, so we do that.  When we get to the front, there are all of these people coming into this place blocking the exit, which is why no one was able to leave.  She tells me that she is glad I suggested this way because otherwise we might have been waiting a long time.  I tell her that the two of us make a good pair and she agrees.

----------


## iadr

_Extremely vivid dreams even though I've taken no supplements for 2 days, although much more difficult to get lucid.  Still, as vivid and close to lucid as the dreams were, I would have been happy with vivid dreams if I had been unable to get lucid.  This is encouraging.
_

*Rope - Climbing Down (WILD)* 
I'm climbing down a cliff on a rope doing all sorts of acrobats while aware that I am dreaming.  (Interestingly enough I have completely forgotten this entire dream when I wake up in the morning, but had recorded it on my digital recorder).

*Meeting - Director From Previous Job Showing Up (Very Vivid)*
I'm sitting in the front row of this meeting when a director I used to work for several years ago comes in and sits in the seat next to me.  As I had been wanting to ask him if he had any jobs available that I could go on, I am thinking that this might be a perfect opportunity to ask.  We start talking about something else first and before I get a chance to ask him about his job situation the meeting begins.  Since we seem to be assigned to these seats and are going to be attending this meeting for several days, I'm thinking that I'll get plenty of time to talk to him about his job situation, so plan to wait for an appropriate time to ask him about this.

*Bosses House - All Night Party (Very Vivid - Favorite Dream Of The Night)*
I go over to my bosses house after work where we they are having an all night party with several people from work.  We all have a large breakfast to eat and I have an omelette, some hash browns, and some other breakfast foods, which all taste really good.  We are all sitting around in my bosses living room relaxing and listening to music most of the night, although we later go out into his backyard and float around in his swimming pool and whirlpool.  I am wishing I had brought some swim trunks along so that I can go swimming, but then seem to get into the whirlpool with my clothes on and float around.  

My boss has these two daughters in this dream, the youngest who starts coming onto me.  Somehow I end up naked in this bathtub with both of his daughters where I am planning to give his youngest daughter a bath.   O_O  His oldest daughter then asks me to give her a bath too.  ;-D As the water in the tub has some dirt at the bottom of it, I try to drain the water out to put some fresh water in the tub, but none of it is draining.  I then realize that I must be sitting on the plug, so move over so that the water will drain.  About this time my bosses wife comes into the bathroom, although she seems to find nothing unusual about all of us sitting naked in this bathtub.   ::D: 

The scene changes  :sad1: and I am now in this kitchen eating again.  I have another large omelette, some more hash browns, in addition to some kind of cocktail made from pineapple juice with jalapeno peppers in it.  O_O  Sounds odd I know, but it really tasted good. As it is now the next morning, and everyone but me from the original group of people has gone home, I am thinking I should head home, but I am wanting to find my bosses daughters again, so decide to hang around.  A second group of people from work has now arrived and is ready to party through the next night.  

I find my bosses oldest daughter in the kitchen so start talking to her.  When she asks me if I came in to the kitchen to find her, I first tell her that I came in to get some more food, but then admit that I come there looking for her.  Next thing I know I am laying on this couch in the living room next to her watching TV.  There is an action packed film that comes on that looks like an old James Bond movie.  When I push this button on the remote to watch this channel I seem to have activated a Pay-Per_View channel that costs 5.99, so the gal I am with quickly gets up and cancels the channel.

I am wearing this blue robe and my privates are exposed.  When the gal I am with notices this she becomes quite interested in me.  She leans over and starts kissing me, which felt so realistic it was unbelievable.  While we are making out I begin to wonder if I should be here making out with her since I suddenly remember that I am married, but I am enjoying myself too much to stop.  When my boss who is in the same room with us says something to his daughter she tells him to mind his own business.  ;-D

I finally get ready to leave so go out to find my car.  I am unable to see my car anywhere but remember parking next to this other director I used to work with, so start walking toward his car when I see him leaving.  I now see my car which appears to have been camouflaged between these two cars.  I move my car forward and am getting ready to back it up through this narrow space when I wake up.

*Previous Dream With Bosses Daughters - Reentering (WILD)* 
I reenter the previous dream with my bosses daughters and am once again sitting in the bathtub with these two gals.  Instead of being dirty in the bottom of the tub, this time the water is full of bubbles as we are taking a bubble bath, playing with the bubbles blowing them around.  While playing in the bubbles I begin to feel their hands roaming all over my body. I then give each of them a bath, but am only putting soap on their backs as they now have their backs turned to me.  The scene changes and I am in the living room laying on the coach with my bosses oldest daughter again, only this time she takes my hand and leads me to this bedroom that has this large soft bed in the middle of it.  She locks the door behind us and we proceed to have sex.

*Director's Office - Having A Seat On This Bed (WILD)* 
I go into this room that appears to be the office of this director I used to work with several years ago while aware that I am dreaming.  The director who is sitting behind this desk asks me to have a seat on this small bed on the other side of his desk.  He tells me that he has this job he is wondering if I might be interested in, and then explains it to me.  As I am unsure if I want the job I tell him that I will think about it and then get back with him.

*Room With Two Gals - Having A Seat On This Bed (WILD)* 
I enter this room that these two gals are in while aware that I am dreaming where I seem to be getting ready to get a massage.  The dream gets interrupted by my alarm going off.

*Big Gray Cat - Coming Up Out Of The Ground (WILD)* 
I am concerned about having not seen my big gray cat all day while aware that I am dreaming when he suddenly comes up out of this hole in the ground.   ::D:

----------


## iadr

_Found a more natural way to induce lucid dreams with supplements.  Fast for a couple of days, then drink herbal tea all night, preferable one like Sleepytime Extra with something like Valerian root in it.  Will have to test this again to see if get the same results.  If nothing else this will give me something to try on nights that I skip taking supplements from now on._

*Walking Through This Park - Getting Ready To Bury This Gal I Know Who Died (WILD)*
I am walking by this park while aware that I am dreaming where this gal I know seems to have just died, so I am needing to bury her.  ??? It seems perfectly logical that I would be burying my friend in this park.  I decide that I would rather see her alive than dead through, so imagine her coming back to life, after which we are walking down the street talking to each other.

*Hardware Store - Checking Out (WILD)*
I'm going through this checkout stand in this hardware store while aware that I am dreaming.  All of my stuff has moved across the conveyor belt and been rung up, and I am waiting to pay for my merchandise.  When I notice how cute the gal working the register is I decide that I would like to have sex with her, so jump over the counter and begin having sex with her.  (I wonder what got into me...this is not like me at all.)

*Standing On a Sidewalk Beside This Street - Being Handed Something By This Gal To Help Me Control This Side Of The Street   (WILD)*
I'm standing on this sidewalk beside this street while aware that I am dreaming when I am handed something by this gal that allows me to control the entire side of the street I am on.  I want to control both sides of the street though, so get something else that will allow me to control the other side of the street also.  I am now controlling the entire block.   ;-D

*Bird Cage Sitting In My House - 3 Finch Inside (WILD)*
I am looking at this large bird cage that is in my house while aware that I am dreaming that has 3 finches in it.  I'm thinking that I must have had these finch for quite some time and am surprised that they are still alive, and am trying to figure out what to do with them.  I decide I would like to let them have their freedom, so let them all go outside.  (I used to have a large bird cage with finch in my living room and at one time had close to 75 finch in it as they really multiplied fast.  I eventually let them all go outside because the wife wanted to get a couple of cats.)

*Small Container Of Cleaning Solution - Gal Wanting Me To Buy A Bunch More (WILD)*
I'm looking at this small container of cleaning solution in my bathroom while aware that I am dreaming that seems to be able to clean just about anything.  As powerful as it is, I am thinking that I have enough to last a long time.  When this gal comes along trying to sell me a bunch more of the stuff, I am wondering what I would do with any more of it since I seem to have plenty enough to last a long time with as few things as I have to clean.

*Privacy Fence - About To Fall Over (WILD)*
I'm outside looking at my privacy fence while aware that I am dreaming when I notice a couple of sections of it that are about to fall over.  As I look at them closer I can see that a couple of posts holding up these sections are rotted out at the bottom, so I am getting ready to replace the posts with new posts.

*Older Female Cat Laying Next To Me In Bed - Young Cat Looking At Her Wondering What She Is Doing In Her Spot  (WILD)*
I'm laying down in my bed while aware that I am dreaming when I notice that my older female cat is laying beside my bed in the spot where my younger cat usually sleeps.  My younger cat is now on the other side of me looking at her wondering what she is doing in her spot.    ::chuckle:: 

*Floating Over This Lake - Walking Across The Water (WILD)*
I'm floating above this dock on this quite peaceful lake area while aware that I am dreaming.  The water is quiet and it is very peaceful here.  Wanting something to do I go walking across the water and then walk back.

*Looking For A Bed To Sleep In At My Parent's House - Being Bothered By Noisy TV / Having To Observe This Guy For 10 Minutes   (DILD)*
I'm at my parents house looking for a place to lay down and rest.  I go into this bedroom that I used to sleep in when visiting my parents, but there is no bed in there anymore as the room is empty.  I go downstairs and find a couple of bedrooms there which have beds in them, although the beds are old and look uncomfortable.  My brothers are upstairs watching TV and have it turned up so loud that it is bothering me all the way down her in the basement.  I am wondering how I will ever be able to relax with all of this noise. I lay face down in this bed to get some rest, and then get up and go back upstairs.  

When I get back upstairs there is this guy that my dad wants me to observe for 10 minutes and give him suggestions on how to improve what he is doing.  As I get volunteered for this job I sit down across from the guy and begin observing him. _ I realize at this point that I am dreaming.  As the guy is holding some yellow sticky notes I show him how to make a simple thing out of a couple of sticky notes by putting a small amount of putty in between them so that stand up.  I tell him that I do this all the time, but when I look for some examples that I have already made up all I find is these sticky notes with gum between them.  I pretend that they have putty between them  and then put them back up in this tray .  I have only been observing this guy for 2 minutes now and still have 8 minutes left that I have to sit and watch him._ 

*Large Office Building - Checking Out Things That People Record (WILD)*
I'm in this large office building while aware that I am dreaming where a lot of people are working and where I've been given this task of checking out things that they are recording.

*Park Area With A Flower Pot - Watching Some Flowers Grow (WILD)*
I'm standing in this park area while aware that I am dreaming where I am looking at this large flower pot that is empty.  This rain comes and waters the flower pot after which I see a tulip and some daisies grow right before my eyes.

----------


## iadr

*Amusement Park - Allowing A Ride To Pull Me Around Through The Air (WILD)*
I'm in an amusement park while aware that I am dreaming and seem to be in a section of rides for smaller kids.  While observing this one ride that goes around in a circle I decide to go around with it, so grab onto this bar when it comes by and allow it to pull me behind it through the air.  (Interesting enough, while out jogging this morning I believe I found this place IRL as I ran past this small carnival that has been set up temporarily in this vacant lot a couple of miles from my house.  I even saw the ride that I grabbed onto last night.)

*Visiting A Beach - People Heading Out To The Water To Go Surfing (WILD)*
I'm going down this long slide in my imagination that goes down to this beach.  When I get to the beach the scene comes alive and there are people walking all over the beach.  I see these women in black bikinis heading out toward the water and see these guy wearing straw hats carrying these surf boards also heading toward the water.  There is a one stand where tehy are selling something like balloons and hats, and another stand where they are selling snow cones.  I use my imagination to go flying over the water out into the ocean.

*Climbing Up The Outside Of This Tower - Bouncing On A Trampoline In The Middle Of The Tower   (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this stairway on the outside of this tall tower in my imagination.  With each flight of stairs that I climb up I seem to be about 100 feet higher when I look down toward the ground.  Somewhere in here I enter a dream.  When I get to the top and look down into the middle of the tower I see a trampoline at the bottom.  So I jump down into the middle of the tower and begin bouncing on the trampoline.  

On the first bounce I only make it about half way back up again, but after a few more bounces I am getting back up to the top of the tower and even going higher than the tower.  I'm keeping my bounces straight and avoiding doing anything fancy to make sure I stay in the middle of the tower and avoid hitting the sides of the tower.  After few bounces I jump back onto the top of the tower again.  I decide to bounce some more, and this time get a good push off on my first bounce that takes me back up to the top of the tower.  I eventually get tired of bouncing so bounce back up to the top and wait for the next scene to appear.

*Special Chip Or Remote That Picks Up These Channels - Inserting Into This Dog (DILD)*
I have this special chip that is like a remote that I have subscribed to that picks up all of these different TV channels, and have this small black dog that looks like Schnauzer whose butt for some reason I have to stick this remote up into in order to get it to work properly.  My dog seems to not mind that I am putting this remote into his butt as he just stands there.  While sticking the remote up the dogs butt I begin to wonder if I will be able to still use it once it inside my dog.  _ Since I realize at this point that I am dreaming, I decide that I can change the remote using my imagination to whatever channel I want it to be on._

*Sports Complex - Getting Ready To Race / Using My Imagination To Propel Myself Around The Track (WILD)*
I'm inside this sports complex on an indoor track while aware that I am dreaming, getting ready to participate in a race.  This lady fires the starting gun after which I use my imagination to propel myself around the track at an amazingly fast speed.  After the race, I blast myself forward and go right through a wall on the side of the building after which I continue blasting along outside.

*Grocery Store - Friend Checking One Of Three Opened Pies (Very Vivid)*
I'm in a grocery store where I see these three pies that someone has opened and eaten some of.  When I see this guy I used to work with working there in the store who is doing his grocery shopping, I mention this to him and tell him that someone should get those pies out of there as they appear to be getting old.  He decides to check one out for himself, so grabs a large piece out of this cherry pie and eats it, after which he says "Oh good, they're not spoiled yet."

*Grocery Store - Dream Reentry (WILD)*
I reenter the above dream where this guy I know has just eating part of one of these opened pies.  When I ask him if he is sure we won't get in trouble for this, he tells me that the guy who works in back monitoring the security cameras is a good friend of his, so not to worry about it.  He hands me large piece of blackberry pie which I eat and which tastes really good.  He then picks up a piece of the last pie which is blueberry and we take it back to his friend who is monitoring the security cameras.

*Walking Along A Beach At Night - Walking Through The Water (WILD)*
After sliding down this long slide in my imagination I am once again on this beach that I was lucid on earlier, and am once again lucid.  It is nighttime now and I am the only one on the beach.  It is very peaceful here as I walk along the beach walking showing the edge of the water.  There is a nice breeze blowing and I can feel the cool water on my feet as I walk through it.

*High In The Air - Spinning By This Rope That I Am Holding Onto With My Mouth (WILD)*
I am up high on this trapeze bar while aware that I am dreaming where I transfer onto this rope where I put this thing in my mouth and begin hanging from by my mouth.  As the rope is lowered down, this guy below me begins turning me around like he is winding me up.  When he lets go and the rope is pulled back up I am spinning around unwinding all the way back up.  The scene changes and I am on the side of my house where I see this small tree root sticking up next to my sidewalk.  When I begin pulling the branch up, it goes all the way over to the side of my house.  I am wondering where this root came from since I have no trees next to my house.

*Roller Blading Down The Freeway - Being Pulled Beside This Pickup Truck (WILD)*
I go roller blading down this street in my imagination and get on the freeway.  When I get on the freeway, the scene comes alive as all of these cars are moving past me really fast.  As I am going no where near as fast as they are I grab a hold of the side of this pickup truck that is passing me and let it pull me along.  I allow the pickup to pull me until we come to creek up ahead after which I drop off and head down to the creek.  

As the roller blades I am wearing seem to be weighing me down, I imagine them being gone, after which I am able to float along above the creek.  When I notice some joggers who are jogging down this trail up above the creek which I've never seen before, I float up to the top of the creek and begin floating along with them.  I decide to go back home, so concentrate on my backyard, after which I am standing in my backyard.  I decide to go down to the street and let some cars run through me and am instantly in the middle of the street.  It is quite busy out and several cars run through me.  When I look down at my dream body, the cars seem to have taken the lower part of my dream body with them as the top part of me is all that is there.    ::chuckle::

----------


## iadr

*Riding To A Nuclear Waste Site In The Back Of A Pick Up - Getting Ready To Move Some Waste To Another Site (Very Vivid)* 
Myself and anther guy are riding in the back of this El Camino Pickup truck that is being driven by my former boss.  We are being driven to a nuclear waste site where we are going to moving this nuclear waste to another place.  

I become concerned that my digital recorder which is laying down by the lower part of my leg might fall out of the truck, so scoot down to pick it up and put it in my pocket.  We arrive at this nuclear site where we get into the back of this helicopter that is being flown by my former boss.  As we fly over the nuclear waste site I see all of these paint cans with small amounts of silver colored paint left in them that we are going to be moving.

My former boss lands the helicopter and begins hooking up these chains with hooks on them to the these paint cans with silver paint left in them.  When he tells me myself and the other guy are going to be ones to determine where this waste gets dumped I am thinking it is a little strange that we would be deciding something as important as this since we have had no training in this area.

I tell my boss that he is going to be the one who determines where this waste is dumped since he is going to be the one flying the helicopter.  He agrees with me after I tell him this.

*Nuclear Waste Site - Reentering Previous Dream (WILD)*
I reenter the previous dream where I am at a nuclear waste site with my former boss and am telling him that I have a better idea on how to get rid of this waste.  As my former boss takes us up in the helicopter and flies over the various waste sites, I use my imagination to get rid of the waste.  When we come to this river that is being polluted by this factory, I have to think for a while on how to handle this waste problem.  

I create a giant filter that goes all the way across the river to filter the waste out, but as there seems to be too much waste for just one filter I create several more filters up and down the river to filter out the waste.  I now imagine the factory that is polluting the river being gone so that it will no longer be able to pollute the river.  The scene changes and my boss and I are at a ceremony where we are being given metals for cleaning up the nuclear waste site.

----------


## iadr

_Was planning to take galantamine, but slept too long, so ended up skipping the supplements and drinking some Sleepytime Extra Herbal tea and Green Tea instead.  Getting into a deep enough trance state is the biggest barrier I face to becoming lucid each night.  When I am able to get into a deep enough trance state the lucids come natural one right after the other._ 

*Large Flower Garden - Exploring (WILD)*
I'm in this large flower garden area in a mountain area while aware that I am dreaming where there are all of these purple of yellow flowers everywhere.  There is a lookout point in the middle of the garden that looks out over this canyon below.  There is an asphalt road that goes up to the lookout point that has a black rail on the side of it.  I'm enjoying the purple and yellow flowers and tall grasses in this place.  There are a couple of pools with small waterfalls and fountains in them, and there is one pool with these stones in it laid out in a pattern.  There is something like a trading post store that has some seats outside of it that are in the shade.  I sit down outside in the shade and relax.

*Wooden Car - Sitting In Then Floating Up And Looking Over This Garden (WILD)*
I'm sitting in this wooden car while aware that I am dreaming that looks like a soap box derby car, but is larger and has a motor.  I use my imagination to float up in the car from where I appear to still be in the garden from the previous dream.  There are all of these tall black ornamental fences surrounding these flowers and tall grasses.

*Walking Down Some Concrete Steps - Grassy Field at Bottom With Empty Colosseum In Distance (WILD)*
I appear to be in the flower garden again while aware that I am dreaming and am walking down some concrete steps that have a black rail on the side of them.  When I get to the bottom of the steps there is a large grassy field in front of me.  I see what looks like the remains of a huge empty Colosseum in the distance.  

*Entrance To A Flower Garden - Tram And Tall Black Gates In The Parking Lot (WILD)*
I seem to be in the flower garden once again while aware that I am dreaming, only am at the front of the garden this time where I see what look like golf carts.  As I look at them closer I realize it is a tram.  There are these tall black gate structures in the parking lot that I am looking out toward which appear to be the entrance to this place.

*Driving Down An Unfamiliar Freeway - Using My Intuition To Sense Which Way To Go (WILD)*
I'm driving down this freeway that I have never been on before while aware that I am dreaming, trying to find this place that seems to be in a downtown area.  I am using my intuition to determine which way to go.

*Standing In The Middle Of The Road - Bicyclist Riding Toward Me / Viewing The Road From The Bicyclist (WILD)*
I'm standing in the middle of this road that has all of these people on both sides of it while aware that I am dreaming when I see this guy riding a bicycle coming up this hill toward me.  I appear to be watching something like a Tour de France.  As the bicyclist passes me I begin watching the road from his point of view.  I am now heading down the other side of the road where there are trees on both sides of the road.  At the bottom of the hill there are many more trees and it is shady and cool.  As I move toward the finish line there is once again a crowd of people on both sides of the road.

*Convenience Store With A Long Line Of People - Making Myself Invisible / Eating Some Berries Off A Tree (WILD)*
I'm in a convenience store looking for something on this shelf while aware that I am dreaming.  When I look behind me I see all of these people standing at the counter waiting to check out.  I concentrate on being invisible and disappear.  The scene changes and I am floating up in the air looking at some kind of berries like blackberries on this tree.  I grab a handful of the berries and eat them, and they taste good.

*Sitting In The Front Row Of A Meditation Class - Looking Around At The Rest Of The Class (WILD)*
I'm sitting in the front row of this meditation class while aware that I am dreaming, and am the only person sitting in the front row.  I'm thinking that it is a bit unusual to be sitting in the front row as I usually sit in the back row, but am thinking that it makes no difference since everyone will have their eyes closed meditating.  As I look around I see about 20 people sitting behind me with only one person sitting in the back row where there are several empty seats.

*Looking At Field Of White Flowers While Driving Down A Road - Corn Stalks Moving In Opposite Directions (WILD)* 
I'm looking at these fields of white flowers while driving down this road while aware that I am dreaming, which flowers then turn into a corn field.  There are different sections in this corn field with each section moving the opposite direction than the one next to it.  As I look out I can see four sections of corn all moving different directions.  As I look closer, one of the sections seems to be marching.  ::chuckle::

----------


## iadr

*Blacktop Road In The Mountains - Hitching A Ride On The Side Of A Semi (WILD)*
I'm using a rope to climb down this hillside in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I am on this blacktop road.  As I look on the other side of the road there is a huge drop off that goes down to this forest below.  On the side of the road I had just climbed down there are all of these white pebbles of stones and some tall weeds.  

When I see a semi heading toward me I think about letting it run through me, but then get a better idea.  I grab onto the side of it when it drives by and ride it down to the bottom of the hill.  At the bottom of the mountain there is a rock parking lot and a tavern that I sense is quite active in the evenings.

*Walking Through A Jungle - Coming To A Spring And Then A Treehouse (WILD)*
I'm climbing down this ladder in my imagination when the ladder changes to a flimsy drop down type of ladder and the scene comes alive.  When I get to the bottom of the ladder I am in a jungle with these tall trees and large tropical plants.  The tropical plants have these bright red flowers on them.  

When I come to this spring with natural water in it I bend down a scoop some up.  As I sense that this is a healing spring I put my wrist in it and let it soak as I had sprained my wrist the previous day.  I then place my entire arm into the spring to soak in the healing water.  I continue walking through the jungle until I come to this large tree house.  I get on this walkway that has ropes on both sides of it and walk up to the tree house.  As it is nice and shady inside the tree house with a cool breeze blowing, I lay down on this hammock and relax.

*Driving To A Birthday Party Across Town - Having To Pay 75 Cents At A Toll Booth (Very Vivid)*
I'm driving on this freeway to get across town to a birthday party that seems to be for me, and that is being held at my parents house, only I seem to be in Florida.  I hear someone talking about how they are going to surprise me with an old friend of mine, so am trying to figure out how I can find out who the person is they are going to surprise me with. 

On the way to the party I come to this toll booth  that costs 75 cents to go through.  As I had put 3 quarters in my pocket earlier I get them out to throw in the basket at the toll booth.  I accidentally pull up too far past the basket to hit the basket with my quarters so have to back up.  When I attempt to pull up by the basket again, I once again pull up too far.  There is now a large truck behind me that I am worried might keep me from backing up to the basket, but as he is still a ways back I back up to the basket again.  This time I manage to get next to the basket, so throw my 3 quarters in and take off.

When I get to where the party is being held I am having to take some kind of test, so am busy taking this test inside the house while the party is going on in the other room.  As I seem to have no clothes on at the moment, I am planning to get dressed after I finish taking the test and then sneak a few peaks to see if I can spot the person they are planning to surprise me with.

*Pulling Myself Across The Top Of A Building - Feeding A Dog On Other Side Of Wall / Changing The Time Of Day (WILD)*
I'm hanging onto the top of this wall that is about 20 feet high while aware that I am dreaming, pulling myself across the wall.  I pull myself up onto the wall and look down at this dog on the other side of the wall.  As the dog appears to be friendly, I give it some giant dog biscuits that I manifest.  Since it is night time outside I change the time to be the middle of the day, after which the scene changes and I am now walking down this sidewalk enjoying the sunshine.

*Watching A Couple Of Gals Doing Sit ups At The Gym - Stretching With One Of The Gals (WILD)*
I'm in this gym while aware that I am dreaming where I see these two gals doing sit ups on these sit up benches.  Although there are also some guys in the gym my attention is focused on these two gals, one of which is right next to me and the other which is 3 machines over.  The gal farthest away is really working out hard.  I ask the gal next to me if she would like to do some exercises together and she says she would.  So we do some stretching exercises where she is helping me stretch out further by pushing down on me while I am stretching after which I am helping her do some kind of stretching with her legs.

*Being Ask To Analyze These Queries At Work - Needing To Make A Report / Tulip Garden With Exotic Tall Plants (DILD)*
I'm at work where this lady who appears to be my supervisor has asked  me to do some analysis on these things.  So I have written down all of the things I checked on this pad of paper, which I place in this drawer when I am finished.  When my supervisor asks me how I am coming along with the project I tell her I am finished and show her my pad of paper.  She is impressed with the amount of work I did but tells me that she needs me to put the results into a YMYW report, whatever that is, with a couple of other things she wants me to check out. _ The name of the report triggers something and causes me to become lucid.

I'm showing her I organized all of this stuff in my dream database so that I can also review my dreams while working on it.  As I am looking for a clean sheet to write on, all the sheets on my pad seem to have writing on them.  I am planning to go back through all of the things I checked out and organize them into a report for her.  I remember having heard her tell me earlier that she needed a report, but had forgotten to produce on._ 

*Work - Getting Ready To Mail A Letter (Very Vivid)*
I seem to be working someplace where I am getting ready to mail a letter, so am looking through my desk drawer for a stamp.  I find a sheet of first class stamps, but when I look at them they are all old and have amounts on them.  I had been thinking I could use them until I saw that had obsolete amounts on them  One of them appears to be for 37 cents while another one appears to be for 70 cents.  Since they are for the wrong amount, I get an idea, and decide to just use two of them which should be plenty enough postage.  (I had completely forgotten this dream until I was getting something out of my desk drawer today and noticed some stamps in there).

----------


## iadr

*On Top Of This Building - Jumping From Building To Building (WILD)*
I'm climbing up the side of this building in my imagination and have just gotten to the top and stepped out on the roof when the scene comes alive and I am on to of this building in a dream.  I can see the asphalt roof that I am standing on and can see the roofs of other nearby buildings.  Although I can sense the danger from being up so high, I begin jumping from rooftop to rooftop.  When I see this light brown colored building in the distance I decide to jump over to it, so get back and get a running start and then dive off the building I am on.  I land on the roof of the brown building which looks like an apartment building and do a couple of somersaults before coming to a stop.  There are a couple of old TV antennas sticking up on this building.

*Cable Car Stuck In A Tree - Clearing The Tree Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm way up high in something like a cable car while aware that I am dreaming where I see all of these limbs outside the cart.  I float outside of the car to get a better look and notice that it appears to be stuck in this low hanging tree.  I clear the tree away using my imagination after which the cable car is able to continue to its destination.  I hear people cheering me from inside the car as they appear to know what I did.

*Rest Area In A Park - Pelican On The Side Of This Wall (WILD)*
I'm back in this small rest area of this large park that has a waterfall while aware that I am dreaming, where there is this bird like a pelican on the other side of the 3 foot high stone wall.  As the bird appears to be friendly I walk over to it and manifest some food for it that it eats.  I then sticks its bill down in the water and splashes some water up on itself, after which it gets in the water and bathes itself.

*Climbing Up These Stones In This Terrace - Seeing An Observatory (WILD)*
I'm climbing up these stones that are built into this terrace in this wooded area while aware that I am dreaming, when I see this building up ahead that looks like a giant mushroom.  As I get closer the building appears to be an observatory or lookout point.  It has a concrete patio in front of it and has a couple of decks, one on the second floor and a smaller one on the third floor.  I seem to be someplace like Ireland.

*Watching This Guy Cutting Glass In A Workshop - Me Needing To Cut Something With The Machine (WILD)*
I'm in this workshop while aware that I am dreaming where this guy is using this machine to cut glass with.  I'm needing to cut something with this machine myself so am getting everything all lined up.  While recording this dream I complete forget what I was getting ready to cut.  (These WILDs are just like dreams in that one second you can remember what you were doing and ten seconds later it is completely gone).

*Looking Down At My Cat - Cat Jumping Up On Table Next To Me (WILD)*
I'm looking down at my older female cat who is looking up with me with her big round eyes when she suddenly jumps up on this table next to me.  I give her and full body massage and then begin massaging her neck.

*Sitting In A Boat - Getting Ready To Go Fishing (Vivid)*
I'm in this boat getting ready to go out fishing.  Times are really hard here with most of the people here not having a job.  Someone mentions that this one guy makes a living just catching fish as he makes something like $50 a day catching fish and showing others how to catch fish.  I'm thinking that I would never be able to make that much money doing this.  I seem to be blindfolded while being taken out to this place to fish.  There are these two gals who are joking around saying they think they could make a living playing poker since they are able to make $2 or $3 a game playing poker.

*Job Fair - Solar Powered Pedal Cars (Vivid)*
I'm someplace like a fair that is being held under this circus tent where I notice this display that has something I can use.  It is some kind of solar powered pedal car that pulls these guys behind it.

*Pedal Car - Reentering Dream (WILD)*
I reenter the dream where I am looking at this solar powered pedal car and get into the car and begin peddling.  As I peddle I disappear off the side of this screen to the right after which I reappear onto the screen from the left flying in the air.

----------


## iadr

*People Getting Ready To Have A Fair - Fixing Up An Old Barn (WILD)*
I'm someplace where a bunch of people are getting ready to have a fair while aware that I am dreaming, where there are all of these ladies dressed in Danish looking outfits.  There are a bunch of people putting up streamers and banners in this old barn where it looks like they are getting ready to have a square dance.

*Merry-Go-Round - Standing In The Middle Of (WILD)*
I'm standing in the middle of a Merry-Go_Round while aware that I am dreaming, which Merry-Go_Round is going through me while I am standing still in the middle of it.  I seem to be about 10 feet tall.  I manifest some cotton candy and give it to some kids that come by me.

*Watching A Cop Car And A Black Pickup Truck On This Hill - Letting The Pickup Run Through Me (WILD)*
I'm on this hill in a van while aware that I am dreaming where I see a cop car pull up on the other side of the hill.  A black truck with several people in it who all get out pulls up while the driver stays in the truck.  I go out into the road and allow the truck to run through me.  Because of how slow the truck is moving I can feel its entire movement as it goes through me.

*Being Lowered Onto This Beach By Helicopter - Seeing Three Airplanes Circling The Beach (WILD)*
I'm being lowered onto this beach by a helicopter while aware that I am dreaming, into what looks like a jungle below.  The helicopter then pulls me back up and takes me over and sets me down on this beach.  It is the middle of the night and I'm the only one on the beach.  As I'm laying on the beach I can feel the sand on my arms and hands.  As I look into the sky there are three planes circling the beach.

*Sitting In A Van - Dark Colored Van Pulling Up On Right Side Of Me (WILD)*
I'm sitting in this van in a parking lot while aware that I am dreaming when this dark colored van pulls up on the right side of me which a bunch of people who get out who appear to be Mexican.

*Driving A Van - Coming To This High Ledge That Overlooks A City Below (WILD)*
I'm driving this van while aware that I am dreaming when the road ends and I am on this high ledge looking out over this city below that appears to be somewhere in Mexico.  I float over the ledge in the van and float over the city.

*Standing In A Long Line With The Wife - Making Us Invisible And Placing Us On The Ride (WILD)*
I'm standing in a long line with the wife at some sort of attraction while aware that I am dreaming, which I am thinking is only a small line that will only take 5 or 10 minutes to get through.  When I notice that the line is much longer than I thought and is moving really slow, I make us both invisible and place us on the ride the line is going to.  We are on this boat that is going through this canal on the inside of  this building.

*In The Kitchen With The Wife - Needing A Plastic Bag To Put Something In (WILD)*
I'm in the kitchen with the wife needing a plastic bag for something while aware that I am dreaming, but we are all out of plastic bags.  The wife grabs this plastic bag with these grapes in it and takes the grapes out so I can use that bag.

----------


## iadr

*Standing At The Top Of This Street - White Car Coming Up The Street Real Fast (WILD)*
I'm standing at the top of this street when I see this white car coming up the street toward me really fast.  I hold my ground and let the car run through me.  I hardly feel anything at all because of how fast the car is traveling.

*Front Seat Of A Pickup - Guy Getting In and Slamming The Door (WILD)*
I'm in the front seat of a pickup that some gal is driving when this guy gets jumps in beside me ans slams the door shut, which he slams so hard that the entire truck shakes.  If that wasn't bad enough, a bee starts flying around my head, that I have to move to get away from.

*Getting Ready To Go Through An Entrance Of A Parking Lot - Meeting Two People Coming From Another Direction (WILD)*
I'm walking through this parking lot while aware that I am dreaming, getting ready to walk through this entrance to the parking lot to go out into the street to go jogging, when I come across two people who are getting ready to cross the entrance from the sidewalk.  They stop when they see me coming, so I motion for them to cross, after which I surround both of them with this white halo to protect them, and then take off flying into the air.

*Program That Allows Me To View Things From Anywhere I Want On My TV - Downloading It To My TV And Using It (WILD)*
I'm watching TV while aware that I am dreaming when I see a program called Corngorge which when downloaded allows a person to see anywhere in the world and watch the place on their TV.  I remember having previously downloaded the program in another dream and having looked all through this building afterward on my TV.  As it says to right click to download, I right click and download the program after which I am viewing all of these streets all over the world.  (It is sort of like Google Earth, only everything is live).  I move up toward this building and go inside, and am able to see all around inside this building.  I'm thinking I could use this while I am work to watch what is happening around my house.

*Walking Down A Road - Two Gals With Shorts On Standing Out In The Road Trying To Attract A Man (WILD)*
I'm walking down this road while aware that I am dreaming when I come across these two attractive gals standing out in the road in their shorts.  This one gal in these bright red shorts is bending over moving her ass around.  She tells me that if other gals can use their bodies to make money with, that she can use hers to find a husband.  I sense that this is a nice gal who is just looking for a husband, and who has been saving herself for him.

----------


## iadr

*Kid's Playing Outside In An Orchestra - Talking To A Kid Who Plays The Flute (Very Vivid)* 
I'm talking to these kids who are playing in an orchestra outside at this place when this one guy who happens to the son of this guy I work with comes over and starts talking to me.  When I ask him if he has ever made any money playing his flute, he tells me that he used to make a little money and has made as much as $100 a year playing his flute, but that lately business has been down, so he hasn't made any money in the past 3 years.  His dad then comes in and asks me if I have ever played the flute before, after which I tell him that I have no idea how to play a flute.  He tells me about a workshop they are having where they are teaching people how to play different animals  ??? and asks me if I would be interested in going to it, after which I tell him that I would.

*Flute - Someone Getting Ready To Show Me How To Play The Flute (WILD)*
I am aware that I am dreaming while someone is getting ready to show me how to play a flute.  (Before I get a chance to have the lesson though I lapse back into the previous dream which repeats itself again.  Hmm, maybe I should look into purchasing a flute and learning how to play it).

*Doctor's Office - Nurses Looking At My Charts   (WILD)*
I'm someplace like a doctors office where these nurses are putting some charts of mine on this wall and comparing them with some charts from other people.  I hear one of the nurses say that my charts are most favorable.

----------


## iadr

*Coming Out Of My Lawn Mower Shed In The Back Yard - Changing My Surroundings   (WILD)*
I'm aware that I'm dreaming when I find myself in my backyard coming out of my lawn mower shed.  It's a beautiful day outside and the sun is shining very bright.  When I look at my hands they are transparent.  In fact my entire body is transparent, as I look like a ghost.  I decide to change my surroundings so change my house into a large castle, and then change my backyard into a large concrete slab with a nice swimming pool. I then change my bank account to have several million dollars in it.

*Diving Board - Doing Multiple Dives (WILD)*
I find myself on a very high diving board while aware that I am dreaming where I dive off and turn several front flips on the way down to the water.  the scene repeats itself and I am again on the diving board, only this time I just jump off and land feet first in the water.  Once again, I am at the top of the diving board, so this time I run and jump off and turn a couple of back flips on the way down.  I then begin starting my dives with a nice bounce off the diving board and do a bunch of fancy dives.

*Tight Rope Wire - Walking Across (WILD)*
I'm walking across this tight rope wire while aware that I am dreaming while the wire is swaying back and forth on me making it difficult to stay on.  I imagine the wire being a stick sturdy wire that barely moves, but also have a difficult time staying on this wire as I keep slipping off.  I use my imagination to start riding a unicycle across the wire which I have no trouble with.

*Spending The Weekend With A Friend - Being Concerned About Work (Very Vivid)*
I'm working this job where I drive a van and deliver things all over town.  While spending a weekend with a friend, I become concerned about my job as I seem to be on an extra board, but have just been oldheading this job that I have been working.  I am supposed to be at work at 7am the next morning but am wondering if I am still on the job I had been on the previous week, or if I am back on call.  I am thinking that I should call my work to check on how things are going since I am away from home and they have no idea where I am at.

*Riding A Train With Some Ladies Who Are Monitoring My Activities - Plane Crashing Into One Of The Cars On The Train (Very Vivid)*
I'm riding this train with some ladies from where I work who are monitoring my activities.  While we are riding this train down this track there are two or three planes that are trying to land.  The planes are having a difficult time landing because of the cars on the train.  the first plane is heading right for the train, but pulls up at the last minute to miss the train, while the second plane hits one of the cars and crashes into the plane missing us by about 15 feet.

*Ball Park - Getting A Ball That Is Hit Toward Us, Then Finding Another Ball (Very Vivid)*
I'm sitting at this ball park watching a baseball game with some ladies from work when a ball is hit our way.  The ball is a white ball that looks like a tennis ball, but is a bit larger.  No one catches the ball and it bounces a couple of rows below us where I am able to reach down with my long arm and grab the ball.  I am proud to have a souvenir so show it to everyone.  I begin to wonder if there could be other balls on the row below us where I found the other ball, so reach my arm down again and find another ball, giving me 2 souvenirs.

*Walking Down My Street Then Propelling Myself Onto The Freeway - Visiting My Brother In The Hospital (WILD)*
I'm attempting to reenter a previous dream where I was at a ballpark when I find myself walking along this street that I live on while aware that I am dreaming.  I'm the only one on the street because it is 3am in the morning.  I use my imagination to propel myself to the bottom of the hill, then propel myself up onto the freeway.  

There are several cars on the freeway, one of which goes right through me.  I grab onto the next car that goes through me and fly behind it as it pulls me down the road.  I finally hop off and get onto the other side of the freeway where I grab onto another car and let it pull me back to where I started.  I use my imagination to propel me off the freeway and back to my house.  

I am now in my backyard where I decide to visit my brother who is in the hospital, so concentrate on my brother, after which I am standing outside his room at the hospital.  It is very dark and quiet in the hospital and I sense this great wall of peace surrounding his room.  So I add an additional layer of peace and healing to what is already there.

*Inside A Large Black Pickup Truck - Me Being The Engine (WILD)*
I find myself inside this large black truck while aware that I am dreaming, only I am under the hood where I appear to be the engine.  I feel so powerful with absolutely no concern for the amount of gas that it takes to operate me.  I just want to run as fast as possible and feel great excitement as my owner allows me to run at top speed.

*Cats Eyes Lighting Up - Howling Like A Dog (WILD)*
I'm watching my big gray cat while aware that I am dreaming, when his eyes light up and he begins howling like a dog, only his howls sound like those of a cat.

*Floating In A Swimming Pool Trying To Get Lucid - Clock Saying It Is 730AM (DILD)*
I'm out by this swimming pool where I am trying to become lucid by floating in the water.  Some guy is showing me this technique of floating in the water to become lucid which I am trying, but am having difficulty getting lucid because I keep falling asleep.  While going down this lazy river that goes around the swimming pool I see this clock that says it is 730am in the morning.  I am thinking that I overslept and wasted a lot of time trying to get lucid when I suddenly realize that I am dreaming and that there is no way it could be 730am in the morning.  When I look at the clock it is only 545am.

*Riding In This Cart With A Motor - Friend Riding In A Small Cart  (Very Vivid)*
I have this small cart with a motor on it that I am riding around.  Whenever I come to a hill I have to get a run at it to make it up the hill.  It seems like some times I have to use my feet to help me make it up some hills.  I see this guy from work riding in this small motorized basket with another guy.  When they come to a hill, this small black cat walks out in front of them, which causes them to have to slow down to miss the cat, and then causes them to stall about 1/4 of the way up the hill, then roll back down.  I tel them that I have the same problem with my cart so that I have to get a good run at hills to make it up them.

----------


## iadr

*Standing Next To This Truck That Is Parked Over A Hole In The Ground - Aware That The Hole Is Going To Collapse  (WILD)*
I'm aware that I am dreaming while standing outside looking at this truck that has a hatch on the back of it.  The truck is parked on top of this deep hole in the ground where there seems to be some men working.  I become aware that this hole is going to collapse and that the truck is going to fall into it unless I do something.  So I first use my imagination to clear all of the workers out of the hole, and then cover up the hole with dirt so that it will no longer collapse on the truck.

*Looking At This Tower In The Distance - Climbing Up Concrete Stairs And Entering The Temple (WILD)*
I'm standing back looking at this tower while aware that I am dreaming, which tower appears to be just a metal frame, although when I look at the higher part of it which is an orange color, it appears to be solid.  The scene comes alive and this concrete stairway appears in front of me that leads up to the tower (I love when this happens).  I walk up the stairway and enter what now appears to be a temple, although it is completely empty inside.  As it is late at night outside I concentrate on changing the time of day.  It is now about 6am in the morning, the sun is beginning to come out, and the air is crisp and fresh.

*Climbing Up A Ladder On The Side Of A House - House Falling Down On Me / Using My Imagination To Get Out (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this ladder in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I am climbing up this ladder to the roof of this house that is tilted toward my ladder.  The house begins to fall over and falls right on top of me  O_O so that I am now underneath all of this rubble trying to get out.  I remember that I can use my imagination, so use it to get from under the rubble.

*Taking A Piss In An Indoor Outhouse - Holding My Cat Up To Take A Piss (Very Vivid)*
I'm taking a piss in this place that looks like an outhouse, only it is inside this building.  It has two doors on it, one that is right behind me that I close, and another one at the end that I fail to see at first.  Right in the middle of pissing, I notice the door on the end is wide open, so I stop pissing and go and shut the door, and then come back and continue pissing.  Before taking a piss myself I remember holding my big gray cat up in front of this toilet to let him take a piss.    ::chuckle:: 

*Standing Someplace Where They Process People And Having Number 45 - Gal Coming In And Getting The Same Number I Have (Very Vivid)*
I'm someplace where they are processing people for something where I have this number that I have pulled off of this machine which number is 45.  This young lady comes in and grabs a number and then starts walking toward the door to leave.  When I check her number, she also has a number 45 on her ticket.  This guy comes back and to help her and asks to see her number which is the same as my number.  He seems to know that she just dropped in to see if she could meet a guy here, but offers to help her anyway.  Meanwhile, another person comes in who also gets a ticket from the machine with a 45 on it.  (Since this number repeated itself 3 times, my subconscious must be trying to tell me something).

*Standing Outside My Fence - Seeing A Sign That Says Lucid Dreaming Techniques (WILD)*
I see this sign on the outside of my fence where I just happen to be standing while aware that I am dreaming that says "Lucid Dreaming Techniques".  I add the words "taught here" onto the end of the sign using my imagination so the sign now reads Lucid Dreaming Techniques Taught Here.

*People Camping Out In Next Door Lot - Putting A Moon And Some Stars In The Sky For Them (WILD)*
I'm in this lot next to where I live while aware that I am dreaming when I see these people camping out in the parking lot.  As the sky seems cloudy, I make it a clear night and put a big bright moon and some stars up in the sky for them.  I can sense how grateful they are and that they are thanking me for this.

*Visiting Some Relatives - Becoming Homeless And Then Visualizing Myself In A Better Situation (DILD)*
The wife and I going to visit some relatives.  We are in something like a cart on an amusement park ride that is taking us there.  It is the middle of the night and the wife decides she would like to have sex, so we are down on the floor getting ready to have sex.  Before we are able to have sex though, we arrive at our relatives house, and the sun is starting to come out, so we follow them into their house.

I am wanting to take a bath, but they seem to have no bathtub.  I go into this bathroom to take a piss and two of their young daughters follow me into the bathroom to also take a piss  ??? There are three toilets in the bathroom, with one of them sticking straight out from the wall about 3 feet up in the air   ::?: , another one that is more like a drain in the middle of the floor, and a third toilet that is about 5 feet away from where a person can get to.  I had been thinking about using the one on the wall, but because it is so high, I decide to use the one 5 feet away.  

I have no trouble hitting the toilet from 5 feet away as my aim is perfect.  ::D:   Their youngest daughter takes a piss in the floor drain and I congratulate her for hitting the drain. It seems perfectly normal that we are all in the bathroom taking a piss at the same time.   ::?:   When the wife and I go back out to our cart, I notice a fire in this field next to where our relatives live.  The entire field is on fire, as well as this house on the right end of the block.  I become concerned that our relatives house might be on fire, so we go to check out their house again.  Their house is fine.

The scene changes and the wife and I are now in a foreign country, I think England, where we are homeless and have not taken a bath for about 3 days.  Because of our dirty clothes and inability to bathe, we are unable to find a job.  we are going through these caves where these people are chasing us trying to catch us. _ I feel helpless being homeless and unable to find a job, until...I finally realize I am dreaming.  I change our situation so that we are now cleaned up and wearing new clothes.  The clothes I am now wearing are giving me some kind of super power, so I am now going around kicking the peoples ass who were chasing us earlier.  I order them to treat us right, after which they order a couple of cars to pick us up and take us to this castle to meet someone.  They send two cars, each of which has room for only one passenger.  Wanting to make sure that they take the wife and I to the same place I ask the driver of my car, which is more like an odd looking tank, if the cars are both going to the same place.  The driver tells me to get in, and says that he is not allowed to talk to me.  I get in one car and the wife gets in the other car, which car both go to this castle.  We get out and are getting ready to go into this castle when I wake up.  We seem to be in a different world and a different century because the cars and buildings in this place look like they are from a midieval time period._

*People Visiting - Having Birds, Fish, And Hamsters In The Next Rooms (DILD)*
Several people are visiting the wife and I, only we are living in a different house, one that has a couple of extra rooms on the other end of our living room, where we have all of these small animals like birds, fish, and hamsters.  I'm showing our guests all of these small birds in these giant cages in the next room as we are able to look through the wall and see them.  

They are wondering how we are able to keep the birds in their cages when one side of their cage is wide open.  I tell them that the birds like it in there so well that they stay in their cage.  There are all of these small colorful birds like canaries or finch, one of which has all kinds of colors on it.  
The other room has a couple of giant aquariums with all kinds of tropical fish in it.  Down in the basement there are all of these hamsters running around on the floor, as there is bedding all over the floor, as the entire room appears to be a giant hamster cage.  There are about 10 hamsters running around with 4 of them in one corner being much larger than the others.  

When I come back upstairs the wife is asking me for something with our address on it to give to our guests as the checkbook she shows me has an address on it of where I used to live 30 years ago.  So I am looking for a current checkbook with our current address on it.  _When she asks me for a piece of celery to use for writing our address down with I suddenly become lucid.  (About time...).  I ask her how she plans to write anything using a piece of celery. and then write our address down for her using my imagination._

----------


## iadr

*Golf Course - Visiting (WILD)*
I'm aware that I am dreaming when I find myself on a golf course where I am looking at this pipe that goes under the ground that comes out and drains water off the golf course into this lake.  The lake has a lot of trees and brush growing in it.  It is very peaceful here and I can hear birds chirping.  It is afternoon now and later evening.  I float up into the air and get a view of the entire golf course.

*Hiking Through A Forest - Going Down Some Concrete Steps And Over A Bridge (WILD)*
I'm walking through this forest with the wife while aware that I am dreaming where several trees have fallen over and where we see this road about 30 feet below that we are trying to get to.  We get onto this road and come across some concrete steps that go down into a blacktop area like a parking lot.  All along the steps are rows and rows of beautiful purple, read, orange, and yellow flowers whose aroma is awesome.  We come to this bridge that goes over this stream that is right before we get to the parking lot.  There's a large shelter house down here and it is shady and cool in this area.

*Seeing A Construction Area While Riding Down An Elevator - Walking Up A Grassy Plane And Coming To A House On A HIll  (WILD)*
I'm going down an elevator in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I see a construction area below at the bottom of the elevator.  When I get to the bottom the scene changes and I am on a grassy plane that goes up this hill that has a small house on top of it.  I walk up the grassy area that has trees hanging down on the sides of it until I get to this steep dirt hill that I need to climb in order to get to the top.  The house is an older house that is all wood and that has a beautiful porch on it that appears to go all the way around it with it being larger on the front where it overlooks this cliff that I just climbed up.  I sense that people spend a lot of time relaxing on this porch looking out over this cliff.  I float out over the house and view things below at which time I see the construction that I had seen earlier on the other side of the grassy plane that I walked up.  As I look out there is a beautiful valley below full of trees and plants with some houses in this clearing.

*Warehouse - Trying To Get Some Kind Of Drugs (Very Vivid)* 
I am someone else in this dream and am at this warehouse where I am trying to get some type of drugs which appear to be illegal, which I am unsure what they are, so am trying to get to a computer to look up their names.  There are about 8 to 10 drugs that I am wanting to get, one of which starts with Benz.  Some people fr0m the warehouse are looking for me to arrest me, but I am really wanting these drugs so am sneaking around hiding behind these pallets to keep them from seeing me while trying to use a computer to find out the name of the drugs.  I see the people several times, but manage to keep them from finding me.  It seems that they had given me a test to see if I would be allowed to take the drugs, but I had failed the test, so am now trying to steal the drugs.  As the people looking for me get closer and closer to finding me, I finally decide to leave this place and let things cool off for a while, and then come back later to steal the drugs.  As I appear to be gay, I know that they will probably be looking for me in this nearby apartment complex where I appear to live, so am planning to to stay away from there.

*Warehouse - Reentering Dream And Telling Guy About Lucid Dreaming Supplements (WILD)*
I reenter the previous dream where I am in this warehouse while aware that I am dreaming, only this time I am myself.  I float down and tap this guy on the shoulder who I was in the earlier dream and then motion to him that is is OK and that I will not let anyone know he is there.  I tell him that he is better off without the kind of drugs that he is trying to steal and that I can show him something that is better for him and that will give him a better high than the drugs he is trying to steal.  

I create a list of lucid dreaming supplements that I hand to him and tell him that these will not only allow him to take better trips than those other drugs, but are also good for him and will make him smarter, as they will improve the functioning of his brain.  As I sense that he would not appreciate these supplements if I just gave them to him, I just give him the list and decide to let him buy the supplements, after which I float away.  When I look back at him he has this astonished look on his face as he is wondering where I went.

*On Top Of An Apartment Building - Jumping Down And Bouncing On A Trampoline (WILD)*
I'm climbing down this rope in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I am swinging through this forest on these ropes.  The scene changes and I am now on the roof of this high building that appears to be an apartment building.  The roof is a reddish orange color.  Although I'm aware that I am dreaming I still feel woozy from being up so high.  When this giant trampoline appears below me I jump off the roof and begin bouncing on the trampoline.  I'm bouncing right back up to the height of the roof.

*Lumber Yard - Checking Out At The Gate (WILD)*
I'm driving out of a lumber yard in my van with some lumber in the back while aware that I am dreaming where I stop at this check point to let this guard check my lumber.  He checks the back of my van and then motions for me to go ahead.

*Grocery Store - Checking Out (WILD)*
I'm checking out at a grocery store with the wife while aware that I am dreaming, and am putting all of my groceries on the conveyor belt when I notice the wife is still holding this apple in her hand.  I ask her to put the apple on the conveyor belt and let me pay for it so they won't think she is trying to steal it.  It seems that she was planning to pay for it herself and just have them put a sticker on it to show that she paid for it.

*Checking Out Somewhere - Buying Something Like Flowers Or Plants (WILD)*
I am checking out somewhere where I seem to be buying some flowers or plants.  Although I am aware that I am dreaming and the scene is quite clear, two seconds later when I get ready to record the dream I have completely forgotten where I was or what I am buying.  I think I was buying flowers.

----------


## iadr

*Baseball Park - Visiting (WILD)*
I'm at this baseball park while aware that I am dreaming.  Although I am the only one here I can sense the excitement in this place and sense that there are also soccer gaes that are played here.

*Being Lowered Onto This Ship With Several Other People - Looking At A Miniature City (WILD)*
I'm being lowered down this cliff in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I am in this large container with several other people being lowered down to the ground next to this mountain.  We are lowered onto what looks like a steel ship.  The scene changes and I am looking at this miniature city with all of these buildings that looks like someplace over in China.

*Going Down A Water Slide And Ending Up In The Ocean - City Built In The Sand / Changing Time Of Day And Weather (WILD)*
I'm going down this water slide in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I end up in the ocean when I get to the bottom.  I'm walking along the sand on the shore when I come to this place where this guy has built this city in the sand with this wall around it.  Since it is night time and I sense it is about to rain, I change the time of day to be morning and change the weather to be a beautiful clear day outside.

*Porch Overlooking The Ocean - Changing Weather To Be Peaceful (WILD)*
I'm up on this porch or balcony that looks out over the ocean while aware that I am dreaming.  It is very windy and is becoming nasty as the wind is blowing the water all around.  I say the words "Peace be still" after which the wind subsides and it is now peaceful and calm.

*Shopping Mall - Lady Rushing To Beat Me To A Drinking Fountain - Shoe Store - Classroom With A Blackboard (WILD)*
I'm on the upper level of this mall while aware that I am dreaming where I see this lady with a small girl.  When I think about getting a drink, she rushes over to this drinking fountain to make sure she gets there before I do.  I see this shoe store on the lower level that I was planning to go to earlier and am trying to figure out how to get down to it when I remember that I am dreaming, so just imagine myself being in the store, after which I am.  The scene changes and I am now in a classroom where there is this blackboard with some chalk sitting on this tray in front of it.  I use my imagination to pick up the chalk and write the words "Class Dismissed" on the blackboard and then float out of the building.  

*Getting Up To Throw Up In The Middle Of The Night - Having Difficulty Standing Up And Walking / Needing To Go To Work (WILD)*
I'm laying in bed while aware that I am dreaming when I begin to feel sick.  I get up and go into the bathroom and try to throw up but nothing comes out.  On the way into the bathroom I am feeling really dizzy, so have to pull myself into the bathroom by grabbing onto the door and pulling myself.  This seems to have happened in the middle of the night, after which I lose my lucidity and lapse into a dream.  

It is now about 845pm in the evening on a Saturday night and I have to be at work by 11pm, because I have agreed to work someone's else shift for them in order to have another day off.  I am dreading having to be up all night after having been up all day.  The wife is just getting home from work and I am needing to get some sleep before going to work.  I am glad that I am only going to have to work this one night before having a day off since I have gotten so little sleep, and am wondering what the guys job I am going in to work even does.

----------


## iadr

*Climbing Down This Rope Over This Cliff - Standing On The Ledge And Diving Off, Then Flying / Seeing An Old Grown Over Bridge In The Distance (WILD)*
I'm climbing down this rope over this cliff in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I am standing on this ledge that looks like a tree stump way up in the air.  Knowing that this is a dream I dive off the ledge and begin free falling to the ground for a while and then begin flying before hitting the ground.  

I'm flying through a lot of trees before finally getting up above the trees.  I then fly back down closer to the ground where I see this river with this tall old wooden bridge in the distance.  There are vines and all kinds of plants growing on the bridge.

*In A Room With Large Doors Going Outside - Becoming Aware That Someone I Going To Break In / Surrounding The Place With White Light (WILD)* 
I'm in this room that has these large glass sliding glass doors that go outside while aware that I am dreaming, when I become concerned that someone is about to break in through the doors.  So I create a powerful white shield around this place to protect myself and then extend it out further so that it surrounds the entire compound that I am in .

*Climbing Down This Ladder On The Side Of This Mountain And Seeing A Train Going Through The Mountains - Riding The Train Up The Mountain And Back Down The Other Side (WILD)*
I'm climbing down this ladder on the side of this mountain in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I see this train going through these mountains below.  It is a long train with a lot of cars and it is going really fast.  I float down on top of one of the cars on the train that appears to be full of coal, and begin riding the train up and around this hill.  When we get to the top of the hill, we begin building up speed and are now going really fast around the mountains as we head down the hill.

*Looking At A Block Of Really Tall Houses On A Mountain - Seeing Businesses Down The Road (WILD)* 
I'm looking at this block of really tall wooden houses that have balconies on the top level while aware that I am dreaming.  I see a street sign that says Harvard Street.  I now see more of the neighborhood and notice that these houses are up on this high rocky area in a mountain.  There are other buildings as well as there is a fire station, police station, gas station and grocery store.

*Truck Driver Stealing A Rig With New Cars - Me Riding With Him (Very Vivid) * 
I'm sitting in this parking lot with my window down next to this guy who is sitting in this convertible with its top down, who is telling me and some people in another car what a nice day it is to be outside as it is 56 degrees out.  He tells us that everyone should have the top down on their car and be enjoying the weather.

The scene changes and I am in a truck with this guy watching him drive this semi truck with a bunch of new cars on it that he is supposed to deliver somewhere.  On the way to wherever he is suppose to take the cars he takes a detour and picks up some lady who is now sitting next to him in the truck.

He decides to steal the semi with all of the cars so is driving down this highway really fast trying to get away from this helicopter that is following him, and that keeps diving down on him.  He is driving so fast that when when he hits this bump in the road we all go about 3 or feet up into the air above our seats although it feels more like 10 feet.  

He tells the gal that he would like to leave the rig behind and drive off in a couple of the new cars, and then come back later for some more cars.  I am thinking he is going to get caught because of the way the helicopter keeps diving down on him.

----------


## iadr

*Standing On The Side Of A Road Getting Ready To Cross The Street - Walking Out Into The Street And Allowing Cars To Run Through Me (WILD)* 
I'm on the side of the street getting ready to cross the street while aware that I am dreaming when I see this car coming.  I wait for this car after which another car comes.  As I sense that there are still more cars coming I wait a bit longer and sure enough a bunch more cars come.  I am glad that I waited to cross the street now.  I then remember that I am dreaming, so walk out into the street and allow the cars to run through me.  I appear to have this protective shield surrounding me because when the cars get to me they split and go around me and then come back together on the other side of me.

*Swing Set At Bottom Of A Mountain - Large Drop Off / Creating A Sand Box And Jungle Gym, Then Some Kids (WILD)*
I have just finished climbing down this rope on the side of this mountain when the scene comes alive and I am at the bottom of the mountain where there is this swing set.  I sit down on one of the swings that has this black piece of rubber for its seat and begin swinging.  After I get off the swing I sense this steep drop off in front of me that goes down to this stream below while behind me is a parking lot and a road.  I decide to liven up the place so create a large sand box and jungle gym and then fill the place with kids who are playing.

*Several People Climbing Down This Rope With Me When The Rope Breaks - Going Off A Cliff And Free Falling Then Flying (WILD)*
I'm climbing down this rope on the side of this mountain in my imagination when the scene comes alive and there are several other people also climbing down the rope with me.  It seems that we have too much weight on the rope because the rope breaks and we all go tumbling down this steep hillside that goes down into a forest area with all of these pine trees.  Aware that I am dreaming I allow myself to tumble without any concern about getting hurt.  We come to this cliff that we roll off of and are now free falling into this canyon far below.  I finally get control of my fall and begin flying along this river at the bottom of the canyon.

*Trying To Open My Lock But Turning It The Wrong Way - Increments On The Lock Being Too Large, Then Getting Small Again (WILD)*
I'm trying to open this lock that I have, only I am turning it the wrong direction so it fails to open.  I realize that I am turning it the wrong direction so begin turning it the other direction.  While turning the lock the right direction the little tick marks suddenly change to increments of 10 instead of 1.  I am thinking I am going to have to do my best just to estimate where to turn the lock to when the smaller tick marks suddenly show back up on the lock.

----------


## iadr

*In A Thick Forest Where These Natives Are Standing Around A Campfire- Looking At My Hands, Then Going Through Glass (WILD)*
I become aware that I am dreaming when I find myself in a thick forest with green leaves everywhere.  I notice this clearing where there are all of these natives standing around in a circle performing some sort of ceremony.  They appear to have no knowledge of my presence.  I float up into the air to get a better look at what is going on at which time I see a campfire in the middle of the natives.  When I look at my hands and I body I appear to be transparent like a ghost with only a thin outline of my body being visible.  

I hold my nose and try breathing and find that I am able to breath just fine.  I decide to try going through a mirror that I see floating in the air that looks like a giant fun house mirror, so get back and get a run at it.  When I go through the mirror though it expands out the other side and holds me in, after which it bounces back and throws me back out of the mirror.  I get another run at the mirror and the same thing happens again.  I come back to my house where I decide to try going through a glass window in my living room.  Although I feel the window holding me little as I go through it, I am able to make it through the window.  I go back through the window the other way with no problem.

*Looking Inside My Refrigerator - Pouring A Glass Of Soymilk Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm looking inside my refrigerator while aware that I am dreaming where there is only stuff on the shelf at the very top with the rest of refrigerator being empty.  There are 4 cartons of soymilk and something that looks like a black thermos bottle sitting on the top shelf.  I levitate a carton of soymilk using my imagination and pour some into a glass, after which I put the carton back into the refrigerator using my imagination.

----------


## iadr

*Carnival Ride - Levitating Into Outer Space (WILD)*
I'm looking at this carnival ride while aware that I am dreaming that looks like an octopus as it is black and has these carts on it that turn around in a circle as the ride goes around.  I decide to test my powers of levitation by levitating the entire ride up into the air while it is spinning around.  It looks almost like a flying saucer as it starts floating up into the air.  I realize at this point that there are people on the ride, so imagine them being safely back on the ground, after which I send the ride into outer space.

*Guy Juggling Dumbells At The Gym - Me Using A Spray Bottle And Towel To Clean Off Some Machines (WILD)*
I'm at this gym while aware that I am dreaming where I see this guy juggling these dumbells that appear to be about 30 pounds each.  I have a spray bottle in my hand that I am spraying something with, after which I am wiping the things off with a towel.  I appear to be cleaning the machines in the gym.  I decide to levitate this Stairmaster and am able to get it only a little ways into the air before setting it back down.

*Looking At A Steam Room - Becoming Beads Of Water In The Steam Room (WILD)*
I'm looking in this steam room at the gym while aware that I am dreaming which seems to be working quite well as it is full of steam.  I go into the steam room and completely disappear when I get in there.  My presence changes and I now seem to be these beads of water that have formed on the ceiling of the steam room and that are dropping down onto the floor and walls.  

*Flying Down A Highway - Viewing A Construction Site (WILD)*
I'm flying down this highway really fast while aware that I am dreaming when I come to all of these road blocks in the middle of the road.  It appears that the road is under construction.  As I float up into the air to get a better look at the road I see that the blacktop ends and that there is a bunch of dirt where all of these guys are working.  I look at my body and notice that the bottom part of me is solid all the way up through my waist, but that the top part of me is transparent with there only being an outline of my upper body and arms.

*Driving Down The Freeway -  Blue And White Pickup Truck Pulling Out In Front Of Me (WILD)*
I'm driving my car down a freeway while aware that I am dreaming when this older blue and while pickup truck suddenly pulls out into the middle of the road to make a turn about 50 feet ahead of me.  I slam on my brakes to avoid hitting him and am able to stop right before hitting him.  As I remember I am dreaming at this point I allow myself to go right on through him without incurring any damage to my car.

*Driving Down The Freeway - Two Gals Fighting Each Other / One Gal Falling On The Road And Getting Run Over (WILD)*
I'm driving down a freeway again while aware that I am dreaming when I see these two gals fighting each other on the side of the road.  One of the gals falls onto the road like a rag doll and the car in front of me appears to run over her.  I manage to turn my wheels to avoid running over her.  I use my imagination to pick her up and set her and the other gal onto the side of the road.

*Race Track - Cars Coming In For A Pit Stop (WILD)*
I'm looking at what appears to be a highway while aware that I am dreaming when I become aware that it is actually a race track with these cars coming in making pit stops.  I am floating on the infield of the track while watching them make their pit stops.  Because of the length of this dream I considered it a WILD instead of just an image stream because it continued for some time.

*Looking At A Recording Of Health Events - Comparing My Health Events To The Ones I Am Looking At (Vivid)*
I'm looking at this recording of health events and then comparing my own health events to the ones I am looking at.  In the model they seem to be estimating things instead of showing what happened each day, while in mine I am showing what happened each day.  I take what they have in the model and adjust it to work with what I have.  I'm wondering how the people in charge are going to be able to measure what I have done.

*Listening To Some Music At This Chapel - Feeling Like I Am In Another World (WILD)*
I'm looking at this chapel while aware that I am dreaming that is in this very peaceful setting that is surrounded by these tall trees.  As I sit down in front of the chapel and begin enjoying some music that is being sung by thing group I feel as if I am in another world while listening to the music.

----------


## iadr

_I took galantamine last night.  Can you tell?  This is why I only take galantamine once a week at the most anymore.  Just takes too long to record this many dreams._

*Driving Down A Road Wanting To Pass A Car - Motorcycle Passing Me On The Left (WILD)*
I'm driving a car down the road wanting to move over into the left lane to pass this car in front of me.  When I look back I see several cars behind me that are a ways back.  As I see something coming up really fast in the left lane I hold off moving over into the left lane.  When a motorcycle passes me on the left I am glad that I waited to move over.

*Amusement Park - Going Down Some Steps Into A Ride In A Dark Building (WILD)*
I am at this amusement park with the wife where we have just finished one ride and are walking toward another ride when we find ourselves going down these steps to this ride that is under ground.  At first we are the only ones in line, but some people join us later.

*Looking Out The Door Of A Moving Boxcar - Floating Up On Top To Get A Look Around (WILD)*
I'm riding in this boxcar on a train looking out this open door where I see these old looking brick buildings.  I float up to the top of the car to get a better view where I see that we are going through an old industrial part of town.

*Being Lowered Into A Concrete Structure - Looking Out And Seeing This Nice Lawn With A Flower Garden (WILD)*
I'm being lowered down on this rope from a helicopter into this concrete structure that looks like the beginning of a large construction project.  As I look out there is a beautiful lawn with a nice flower garden on the sides of it with these sidewalks that go around the garden.

*Looking Down This River Where These Fish Are Swaying Back And Forth - Adding Rabbits To The Forest (WILD)*
I'm looking down this river that goes through this forest area where I see these large fish swimming back and forth in the water in a swaying motion.  The fish then start jumping up out of the water.  I use my imagination to add a bunch of rabbits in the forest that are now hopping all over the forest.

*Waking Up After Falling Asleep In A Tree House - Climbing Back Down On This Rope (DILD)*
I climb up this tree where I have a tree house that is about 3 feet wide in a couple of places and only about a foot wide in the middle.  I had been with this little black dog that I have in this dream all day long.  I had left my dog down on the ground to play with this cat while I climbed up the tree where I fell asleep.  When I wake up I feel the narrow part of the tree house under me, so move to a wider section of the tree house to keep from falling out.

I am then trying to figure out how to get down when I notice this rope hanging down to the ground.  I grab a hold of the rope and jump off the tree house and begin lowering myself down.  I'm amazed at how strong I am and how much control I have here.  _Because of the control that I feel when jumping out and then lowering myself down the rope I realize that I'm dreaming and become lucid.  When I get to the bottom of the rope I find my dog who is playing with this cat.  After talking to the wife I decide to renovate the tree house so that it is wide enough for me to sleep in without having to worry about falling out, so use my imagination to make the entire tree house 3 feet wide.  I am then in the tree house again checking it out to see if it is long enough.  I find that if I spread my legs out there is plenty of room for me even though it is only 6 feet long. _  

*Playing An Arcade Game - Talking To This Guy Who Is Retarded About My Background And Education (Very Vivid)*
I'm playing an arcade game like Astroids where these thigns are coming down trying to destroy me and where these space ships are shooting at me while I shoot at them.  The things attacking me have gotten so fast that I am unable to keep up with them so am just moving my space ship back and forth as fast as I can while I fire continuously.  ::chuckle::   At one point they blow me up but I start a new life and keep going.  I blow up several space ships that are attacking me and on occasion have a slight bit of control of what I am doing.  
When I look at my score it is 67,000 points.  

When this guy comes over to talk to me who is retarded I can tell that this is his favorite game, so am thinking about stopping my game and letting him play.  Before I get a chance though he goes over and asks this other guy if her can play his machine.  Later when he comes back over and asks me a question I tell him several things about myself like how I was 19 when I started playing this machine, and how I was 25 when I did something else.  I am telling him about my education and how I started school when I was so old after which I went through high school and then skipped a couple of years before doing something else.

*Swimming In This Swimming Pool While Pregnant - Telling Someone To Come Back After I've Had My Baby  (Very Vivid)*
I'm swimming in this swimming pool while I seem to be pregnant  O_O (Only in a dream could this happen.  My subconscious is working overtime to get me lucid here).  I am telling someone to come back and check with me later after I have this baby.  (This baby obviously represents something like a new idea that I am going to carry around with me for a while.  Possibly one of the weirdest dreams I've had since I seemed to be myself in this dream.)

*Riding An Elevator Up To The Top Floor - Taking A Peak At Some Offices On The Top Floor (WILD - Favorite Dream Of The Night)* 
I get in this elevator that is going up and that already has 4 guys in it.  I forget to push a button so decide to just go to whatever floor these guys are getting off on.  One guy gets off on the 18th floor, but the other guys are going all the way to the top floor as they appear to be big executives of this company.  We get to the top floor and I walk out with the other 3 guys who are now looking at me wondering what I am doing up on their floor.   ;-D

I casually walk over to this window and look down onto the street below so they will think I just came up here to see something.  After the other guys head for their offices I decide to snoop around a bit to see what all is up here.  I look down this one hallway where I see these large offices at the end.  Instead of carpeted floors, the floors are all polished hard wood.  When I sneak down this other hallway being careful so that no one sees me, I see that this hallway also has polished hard wood floors.  

When I look at the offices at the end of this hallway, there are all sorts of things in these offices, as they have gym equipment, exercise bikes, private bathrooms and bedrooms where they can spend the night if they want.  (This was so vivid.  I should have tried to reenter this lucid again and taken over and enjoyed myself in one of their offices instead of being so careful and just sneaking around.  I bet they even had a whirlpool up there in their office that I could have enjoyed soaking in).   ::chuckle:: 

*Driving A Truck Somewhere To Be Unloaded - Floating Above The Truck Then Backing It Up Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm driving this truck somewhere where I have to back my truck up to unload some stuff.  I move my truck forward and am getting ready to back it up to have it unloaded.  This guy is checking out the stuff in the back of my truck before I unload it though. I float out of the truck and am now watching everything from on top of the truck.  When the guy gets done checking the things in the truck, I unload the truck using my imagination.

*Putting A Handlebar On A Bicycle - Riding Around In A Circle On This High Area (WILD)*
I have this bicycle that I am getting ready to put a handle bar on because it has everything on it except the handlebar.  After getting the handlebar on I am riding it around in a circle in this really high place.  (Dream inspired by this bicycle act that I saw at this Circus the other day where this clowns bicycle came all apart).

*Getting Ready To Cross This Street - Picking Up A Cop Car And Sitting It Back Down Facing The Opposite Direction (WILD)*
I'm getting ready to cross this street when I see this car coming, so wait for the car to pass.  When I see this cop car approaching this stop light I wait to see if he makes it through the stop light before I start across the street.  When the cop gets stopped at the light, I decide to have a little fun, so pick up his car using my imagination and then set it back down facing the opposite direction.    ::chuckle:: 

*Going Down An Elevator That Stalls - Picking Up This Gal With My Imagination And Setting Her Down At The Bottom (WILD)*
I'm going down this escalator where there is this gal in front of me with this braided hair when the escalator stalls.  When the gal just stands there without moving I am thinking that she must be what caused it to stall.  So I pick her up using my imagination and set her down at the bottom of the elevator.  Once she is off the escalator the escalator starts back up again and I am able to ride down the rest of the way.  There are all of these aluminum pans that people have donated hanging up at the bottom of the escalator.  I'm thinking about going home and getting some of my own pans to donate.

*On A Stage Waiting To Appear On A TV Show - Show Called The Career Channel (WILD)*
I'm on this stage where I am going to be appearing on this TV show that is supposed to start at 9 oclock (unsure if this is AM or PM), and the name of the show is the Career Channel.

*Getting Ready To Park My Car - Levitating My Car Over To This parking Space (WILD)*
I'm in this car in a parking lot where I see this parking space right next to this building that I want to go into.  Wanting to make sure and get the parking space before someone else does I use my imagination to float over to the parking space.  When I get there it is already taken though, but I see another space on the other side of the parking lot.  so I am getting ready to park in the other spot and then walk back to the building.

*Taking A Hat Off A Rack - Throwing It To A Guy At The End Of This Hallway (WILD)*
I take this hat off of this coat rack and throw it to this guy at the other end of this hallway who is supposed to check it out.

*Getting Ready To Use The Bathroom - Levitating The Wife Back Up To Her Bedroom (DILD)*
I am on my way to use the bathroom when I hear the wife coming down the stairs.  I become lucid at this point and decide to let her use the bathroom first.  After she is finished I decide to help her back upstairs so levitate her back up to her bedroom and lay her back down in her bed.  ;-D

*Getting Some Tylenol From This First Aid Station - Clock On Sign Outside Saying 135 PM (WILD)*
I'm getting some tylenol from this first aid station for a headache I have.  When I come out of the place I see this sign that has this red digital clock on it that says it is 135 PM.

*Sitting In The Back Of This Classroom Recording My Dreams - Stepping On This Guy When Leaving (DILD)*
I'm sitting in the back of this classroom at work recording all of my dreams on this digital recorder.  I'm talking real soft so as not to disturb anyone sitting around me.  When I look at the digital recorder it shows that I have recorded 25 dreams so far.  I decide I would like to leave for home and record the rest of my dreams there, so get up to leave, but when I remember some more dreams I sit back down and record them.  

I am still planning to get up to leave when these two guys come in and sit down on the end of the row I am in blocking the way I was planning to leave.  When one guys sees me heading his way he moves his legs back to let me by, but the other guy sits down right in the middle of the floor.  _ I become lucid at this point and am thinking I could go around this other way when I see an opening there, but decide to keep going this way instead.  I think I step on the guy who is sitting on the floor._ 

*Looking At A Tree With White Flowers On It - Seeing A Golf Course With Flowers Growing On The Side (WILD)*
I'm looking at this tree in front of me that has these small white flowers on it.  When I look past this tree there is a beautiful green lawn with all of the flowers on the side of it.  I notice that this this a golf course, although some of the grass has grown tall in it.  I use my imagination to fix the scene and have the grass all cut nice and low to the ground so that it looks better.

*Rose Bush Outside My Privacy Fence - Pulling Up Out Of Ground and Levitating Over My Fence To Plant In My Yard (WILD)*
I am on the outside of my privacy fence where I find this rose bush with all of these red and orange roses on it, about 20 of them total, with no stickers.  I pull the bush out of the ground and get ready to take it inside my yard.  Instead of walking around to the gate in back I float over the fence to get back into my backyard.

*Climbing Up A Hill And Coming To A Cliff - Taking A Parachute To The Bottom (WILD)*
I'm going up this hill needing to get to the other side when the hill ends and I am standing on this high cliff.  I forget exactly what how I get to the bottom, but I think I float to the bottom of the hill using a parachute.  When I get to the bottom of the hill I am sitting down recording my dreams on this digital recorder.

*Petting Zoo - Petting Two Small White Kittens (WILD)*
I'm at this zoo where I walk into this place that looks like a petting zoo as it has a barn and some feeding troughs in it.  When I walk in I see these two small white kittens sitting on this shelf, so I walk over and pet them.

*Floating Up The Entrance Ramp Of A Freeway - Sign Saying Route 657 (WILD)*
I'm floating up this entrance ramp to get on this freeway when I see this sign that says it is route 657.  I put myself into high gear and go flying down the freeway like superman.  When I see the exit for my street (of course there is no route 657 by me IRL), I take the exit and blast myself home.

*Seeing Dirty Dishes In My Kitchen Sink - Cleaning The Dishes Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm looking in my kitchen sink and there is all of this dirty silverware and this small brown plate that we use to feed our cat with.  The small brown plate is standing on its end.  I create some soapy water using my imagination and wash the silverware and plates and sit them out to dry using my imagination.

*Digital Recorder Showing 36 Dreams - Using My Imagination To Automatically Record The Dreams In A Spreadsheet (DILD)*
I look at my digital recorder that says I have recorded 36 dreams so far.  _I become aware that I am dreaming at this point, so change my digital recorder to show ohly 25 dreams and then imagine them already recorded in my spreadsheet._  (I'd sure like to be able to do this IRL).

----------


## iadr

*Bed And Breakfast On A Farm - Eating Breakfast, Then Milking A Cow. Feeding A Cow And A Pig, Taking Care Of Horses (WILD)*
I'm in the bedroom of what looks like a Bed And Breakfast place while aware that I am dreaming, which bedroom has these two old fashioned beds that have ornamental head posts.  The place is a farm as I am able to see a plow and tractor sitting outside with a barn in the distance.  As I go down into the kitchen they are fixing us a hearty breakfast with bacon, eggs, toast and hash browns which I eat until I am full.  The place seems to be a place where a person can visit to see what it would be like to live on a farm, as they take us out and show us how to milk a cow, how to give some hay to the cows, how to feed the pigs which stink, and how to take care of the horses.

*On The Shore Of A Beautiful Lake - Walking Out Into The Water (WILD)*
I'm on the shore of a beautiful lake on a nice sunny day while aware that I am dreaming.  I am back in this cove where there is dock about half way up.  I can see people boating and skiing out in the main part of the lake.  I take off my shoes and begin walking out in the water, feeling the mud ooze up in between my toes as I go.  As I approach the dock, the water is up to my neck.  Although the dock is stationary, it rocks up and down as the waves hit it.  I am enjoying the feel of the waves coming into the cove.

*High In An Arena - Walking Across An Imaginary Platform (WILD)*
I'm way up high in this arena on something like an imaginary platform while aware that I dreaming.  Although I see nothing under my feet, I am able to walk around anyway I want in mid air.  I easily walk across this tight rope to the other side where I get onto this trapeze bar.  I am standing up on this trapeze bar swinging back and forth as high as I can go.

*Being Andy Of Mayberry - Solving A Mystery (DILD)*
I'm in a TV show where I am Andy of Mayberry and am working with Barney Fife to solve a mystery of how this guy who draws these pictures is able to predict what is going to happen in the town.  The guy is drawing pictures of things that are going to happen in the future which pictures also include myself and Barney.  When the things he drew about us happen, Barney and I go to investigate the guy. When we get to his house we are somewhere out in the country where we are greeted by these large doberman dogs on the road that goes up this guys house.

We end up someplace like a country store where this older guy comes out from behind this counter and joins the guy we came to see, after which two other guys come out and join him.  All four guys are now in a circle with their arms locked so that they are drawing energy from each other.  _I become aware that I am dreaming at this point and now understand how this guy is able to predict the future, as he has these 3 guys helping him as they have been sneaking all around town listening to what people are saying and then providing him with this information._ 

*Going To An Auditorium With Another Guy's Girlfriend - Sitting In The Back Of A Limousine (Vivid)* 
This gal I am dating and myself are going to this auditorium for some kind of show with this other couple, only we have switched partners and I am with the other guys girlfriend and he is with my girlfriend.  We are in the back of this black limousine riding to this auditorium when I put my arm around the gal I am with and the other guy puts his arm around my girlfriend.  Although I feel awkward at first I come to like the gal I am with so am looking forward to being with her the rest of the night.

*Bay Area Where Guys Sleep - Seeing 7 Or 8 Beds (Very Vivid)* 
I am looking at this large bay area where they are all of these beds in this room.  This appears to be someplace like a military installation where these guys are staying.  I am thinking that I would not want to live in such close quarters with a bunch of other people.

*Touring A Building - Shooting People Below From The Fifth Floor (Very Vivid)* 
I'm with a group of people going up this steep dirt bank that is inside this building, and am with this heavy set guy who works in the same department that I do at work.  We are having to climb up this steep bank to get to the next floor where we are touring this building that has 5 floors.  

I climb up the side of this bank and then climb over the side to join the other guys who are going up the bank.  There is a long line of people ahead of us which causes us to have to stop several times and wait for the line to start moving again.  When we get up to the 5th floor, there is all of this shooting going on as people are using these toy guns to fire at these guys down in the street who are firing back up at them.

When the shooting stops I walk over and try out one of the guns myself.  There are these binoculars hanging down from the ceiling that a person can look through to help aim their gun, but they are difficult to use because they are so close to the ceiling.  I finally manage to position one of the them so that I am able to look through it and see what is going on below.  I fire a couple of shots at this guy I used to work with several years ago, hitting him in the leg with one shot and in the head with the other shot, after which he looks up at me and tells me that he will take care of me.  

As he seems to be in charge of what jobs I can go on, I am thinking that he will no longer be able to do this since I have shot him.  I get down thinking that there is no way he will be able to tell who shot im since I had been behind this wall looking through this small hole when I shot him.

*Class - Taking (Very Vivid)* 
I'm taking this class in school and am sitting in the back of the classroom while the instructor is going through this book telling us what it going to be on our next test.  I am having a difficult time finding the page he is referring to, so am thinking I will just continue reading though the book and underlining what seems to be important. When some guy shows me what page the instructor is on I draw a circle around the part he is going over.

*Getting Ready To Shoot This Guy From The 5th Floor Of This Building - Learning That He Would Know Who Did It (WILD)*
I'm back in the earlier dream where I was on the 5th floor shooting at these guys below, only this time I am lucid.  When this guy comes back who had shot a bunch of guys in the room I am in, I tell this lady in charge that I could take him out.  She tells me that no one ever shots Carl Winslow, and I am wondering why, because I have a perfect shot at him right now.  I then learn that the guys below are notified of anyone who shoots them so that they would be able to come back and get the person later. After finding this out I decide it would be best to not shoot him.

----------


## iadr

*Teaching The Wife To Drive - Having To Step On The Brake To Stop The Car (DILD)* 
I'm teaching the wife to drive this car that is an automatic out on the street.  After driving forwards we need to backup for some reason, and the wife is having trouble backing up as she is weaving all over the place.  When she starts going really fast I tell her to put her foot on the brake and stop, but she just keeps going faster.  I finally put my foot down on top of her foot and push down on the brake really hard to bring the car to a stop. _ I become lucid at this point, so spend the rest of the dream controlling the car so that it drives the way it should._

*Shelter House - Drinking Fountain (Very Vivid)* 
I'm outside this shelter house getting a drink of water from a water fountain that is low to the ground when I find this button that when I push it down it causes the water to shoot up about 5 feet in the air, after which I get a refreshing drink without having to bend over.

*Gym - doing Yoga (WILD)* 
I'm in this gym while aware that I am dreaming doing some yoga exercises with this class of ladies.  After doing some balancing exercises we begin stretching.  I'm amazed at how far I can stretch my legs out and do a complete splits.  I continue doing my own stretches while the rest of the class does some less strenuous exercises.  When I concentrate on floating I end up high in the air on top of something like a shelf or small platform where I feel very small.

*Planning To Go To Church - Hearing Footsteps Running Upstairs, Then Down The Steps And Over The Top Of Me (DILD)* 
It's a Sunday night and my brother is visiting from out of town and is planning to drive back home the next morning.  I'm thinking about taking my brother to this church that I used to attend on Sunday nights where they have really good music, but I'm having to wait for my brother to get his stuff packed to head back the next morning. 

The time gets later and later so that it is now 8PM so that I am wondering if we still have time to go to church.  _As I am suddenly  laying in bed wide awake I hear these footsteps that I am thinking are my brother running around upstairs which then come down the steps and run right over the top of me in my bed.  (One of the more unusual things I've experienced...almost like gremlins.)_ 

Next thing I know I wake up in my dream and it is 2AM in the morning so I have fallen asleep and missed going to church (false awakening).  Since I feel so rested though I am glad to have gotten such a good nights sleep.

----------


## iadr

*Sitting In The Stands Of A Ballpark - Seeing Colors Of Brown And Red (WILD)*
Two dominant colors of brown and red show up on my mental screen afterwhich I find myself sitting in the stands of this baseball stadium while aware that I am dreaming.  I sense that the brown represents the infield of the baseball field while the red represents the color of one of the teams uniforms.  The scene changes and my boss is talking to this guy I work with kidding him about something he did.

*Victorian Dining Room - Exploring (WILD)*
I'm looking at this dining room while aware that I am dreaming that has this old Victorian look to it.  There is this decorative carpet on the floor that is dark colored, but has these bright colorful designs in it of red and some other colors on it.  The tables are all lined up in a row and are all Victorian looking.  I sense that I am in a different time period when I see these people all dressed up in Victorian clothing.  The men put on these tall black hats before going outside.  When I follow this man and woman outside they get into this horse drawn chariot.  When the chariot takes off I get on the top of it and ride along.  The streets are mostly dirt, although there are sections of it that have cobblestones in it.

*On A Committee - Voting On Whether To Fix This Hole In The Floor In Front Of The Door (Vivid)*
I'm on this committee of several people who are voting on whether to fix this section of flooring in front of the main door to this place we are at.  We are all sitting at these long tables in the large hall where we are handed this petition that we have to sign and indicate what we would like to do about the floor in front of the door.  We have been given some money by the government to fix things.  I have the signed the petition along with two other people who have indicated that they would like to use the money we received to fix the flooring, while three other guys have indicated that they would like to wait until later to fix the flooring to make the money last longer.  When a guy sitting next to me motions to this other guy who has not voted yet to find out how he is planning to vote, the guy tells him that he thinks we should wait to fix the flooring so that we can make the money last longer, while the guy next to me tells him that we should go ahead and spend the money now since this is something that needs to be fixed, which is also the way that I feel.  There is only one other person who has not voted yet and the voting is currently tied.

*Guy Having Bought This Company's Stock - Having Lost Money (WILD)*
I'm watching this guy while aware that I am dreaming who had bought a bunch of stock in this company while it was selling for 82.00 a share, which stock is now selling for only 52.00 a share.  I decide to help the guy out so raise the price of the stock to over 100.00 a share so that he can sell his stock for a profit.

*Nutritious Drink - Pouring Into My Glass And Drinking (WILD)*
I'm being offered a really thick drink that has all of these vitamins and minerals in it while aware that I am dreaming.  As I pour the drink out of this container into this glass I am careful to get every last drop out of the container.  It tastes almost like soup when I drink it, and it tastes really good.

*Looking At A Large Field Of Brown Grass - Changing The Grass To Green And Adding Some Flowers (WILD)*
I'm climbing to the top of this high tower in my imagination which when I get to the top of the scene comes alive and I am looking at this large field below with brown grass that appears to be out in the country.  I use my imagination to change the field to have beautiful green grass and then add some flowers.

*Being A Cab Driver - Taking A Lady To The Airport (WILD)*
I am a cab driver in this lucid and am giving this lady a ride somewhere like an airport, who has already paid me 26.00 when she got into the cab as this is the amount that someone in the office told her it would be.  After letting her out of the cab I notice that the meter says 28.00, but I tell the lady that 26.00 is close enough, and then tell her to enjoy her trip.

----------


## iadr

*High In The Air Looking Down On A City - Landing An Airplane (WILD)*
I'm high in the air while aware that I'm dreaming looking down on all of these tall buildings below.  I then see what looks like an airport runway in the distance that I seem to be moving toward.  As the runway gets closer I realize that I am a pilot in a large jet airplane landing the plane.  My plane comes down onto the runway with a perfect landing.

*Walking On This Sidewalk Close To Work - Having A Pot Of Ginger Candy On A Stove In My Bedroom (WILD)*
I'm walking up this sidewalk close to where I work while aware that I am dreaming when I notice someone else walking next to me on the other side of the sidewalk.  I walk across the street, but on the other side of the street it is muddy and there is no sidewalk, causing me to have to walk out in the road until I come to a sidewalk.  It appears to be mid morning and there is very little traffic.  The scene changes and I am now looking at some ginger root candy that is sitting in a pot on a stove in this bedroom I happen to be in as I have brought it in here to keep an eye on it before it boils out and sticks to the pot.

*Van - Loading Something Into (WILD)*
I have pulled this van sideways next to this loading dock while aware that I am dreaming where someone on the dock has this large box of metal things that they are getting ready to put into my van.  I'm trying to figure out what the best way to get this box into my van would be when I decide that the easiest way would be to just push it off the dock and let it fall down into my van.  I decide to use my imagination, so pick the box up using my imagination and lower it into my van.  Since my van is parked sideways in a confined space I use my imagination to float the van out of this space while I am still inside, and then mentally thank the guy on the dock who helped me load the van.

*Climbing Up This Snowy Ledge - Falling Off Backwards And Free Falling To The Ground (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this mountain in my imagination using my bare hands and feet when the scene changes and there is this 6 foot tall snow bank in front of me.  After pulling myself up onto the snow bank I suddenly realize that I am very hihg in the air.  I allow myself to fall backwards and begin free falling to the ground.  Before hitting the ground something like a bungee cord catches me after which I am danging on this bungee cord above the ground.

*On A Beach Where A Whale Has Beached Itself - Communicating With The Whale And Encouraging It (WILD-Very Moving Dream)*
I'm on this beach while aware that I am dreaming where this large whale has beached itself.  As I feel this strong attraction toward this whale I walk over and begin communicating with it.  The whale conveys to me that it is depressed and has no will to live any longer.  As I feel the whale's pain I am greatly saddened.  I use my mind to communicate with the whale and show it how to control its thoughts to be happy, and to regain its will to live.  As I sense the whale is now felling better about itself and is anxious to get back out into the water, I pick it up using my imagination and set it back out in the water.  The whale swims off while sending me a mental thank you message.  I send a message back to whale using mental telepathy and tell it that I love it which I sense that it feels.

*Driving Down A Road In A Van - Letting Go Of The Steering Wheel And Controlling With My Mind (WILD)*
I'm driving down this road in a van while aware that I am dreaming when I come to a stop sign.  There is a school off to the side of the road up ahead.  I lean back and let go of the steering wheel after which the van starts weaving back and forth.  I gain control of the van using my mind and control where it is going.  I'm now driving all over the place using my mind to control where I am going.

*Standing At The Top Of A Water Tower - Seeing Refreshing Water Inside (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this tall structure when the scene comes alive and I'm standing on top of this water tower.  The scene changes and I'm doing something else after which I am once again back on the water tower looking through this hole in the tower where I see this sparkling water that looks refreshing.

*Driving Past An Amusement Park In The Middle Of The Day - Seeing These Colorful Fireworks Going Off (WILD)*
I'm driving past this amusement park on the freeway in broad daylight while aware that I'm dreaming when I see this colorful fireworks display up ahead.  There are all of the sparkly colors of red, green, yellow and blue exploding in the air.  I watch as two or three of these explosions occur.  Since it is daytime I change the time to be the middle of the night where the fireworks will show up better and then once again shoot of the fireworks using my imagination.

*Getting On An Escalator At Work - Helping This Guy Who Is Blind (WILD)*
I'm inside this building where I work while aware that I am dreaming where I look out this window and see all of these stars in the sky.  I concentrate on this one star after which I am pulled up to it.  I jump from this star over to another star.  The scene changes and I'm getting ready to get on this escalator at work where I see this blind guy also needing to get on.  As he seems unsure exactly where the escalator is at I direct him to the escalator after which he uses his cane to find it and gets on.

*Looking For A Parking Space In Front Of This Building - Moving Some Cars Over Using My Imagination Then Backing In (WILD)*
I'm driving down this steep road while aware that I'm dreaming looking for a place to park in front of this building.  This is the second time I've been around this way looking for a place to park.  There is a dumpster on the right side of the road with several cars parked past it in front of this building I am needing to park in front of.  I use my imagination to separate some cars in front of the building and then back my van into the space.  I'm needing to carry something out of this place to put in my van is why I needed a close parking space.

----------


## iadr

*Gym - Three Guys Walking By (WILD)*
I'm at this gym while aware that I am dreaming and am getting ready to use this exercise machine when these three guys walk by, one of who was planning to use the same machine that I am using.  When he sees that I'm using the machine, he walks on by.

*Furniture Store - Victorian Furniture (WILD)*
I'm looking at all of this Victorian looking furniture someplace like a furniture store while aware that I am dreaming where there is also a piano and some beds.

*Crossing This Street - Letting Cars Run Through Me / Flying Up Toward The Sun (WILD)*
I'm crossing this street that I jog along that has this stoplight that is red.  As there is this truck up the road that is blocking the road I go ahead and cross the street.  After getting across this street I come to another street where I am on the middle of this hill where I decide to stand in the middle of the street and allow some cars to run through me.  After 3 or 4 cars run through me I start to feel worn out, so go ahead on across the street.  As the sun is shining bright overhead I concentrate on the sun and begin flying up toward the sun.  I find myself inside of this large metal cylinder that protects me from the sun.

*Sitting On The Side Of This Street In My Car - Cars Having Difficulty Getting By Me (WILD)*
I'm sitting in my car on the side of this street while aware that I am dreaming, and seem to be on the wrong side of the street.  I'm close to this intersection and this car coming up behind me is having difficulty passing me because the street is so narrow.  There is another car trying to turn onto this street that is also having difficulty getting by me so is sitting there waiting for me to get out of the way.  I decide to help the other cars out, so use my imagination to widen the street so that both cars are able to get by me while I continue to sit on the side of the street.

*Floating Into A Haunted House - Looking At Myself And Looking Like A Ghost (WILD)*
I'm climbing up the side of this tall construction in my imagination when the scene shifts and I see this large 3 story wooden house in front of me which appears to be haunted.  I float into the house and head up this stairway to the second floor where I sense these ghosts trying to communicate with me.  After floating through a few walls I look at myself and appear to be a ghost myself.

*Underground Walkway - Seeing The Wife Getting Ready To Leave For Work (WILD)*
I'm in this underground walkway while aware that I am dreaming where I come to these swinging doors.  After going through the doors the scene changes and the wife is there all dressed with her lunch bag getting ready to leave for work.  I levitate the wife out to her car and send her flying off to work.  

*Climbing Down Some Steps - Pool Of Water With Fish In It (WILD)*
I'm climbing down these steps on the back of what looks like an apartment building while aware that I am dreaming.  The steps are made of wood and are quite wide and sturdy.  At the bottom of the steps there is a pool of water with these fish in it.

*Watching This Old Guy Enter An Apartment - Fixing The Place Up Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm watching this old guy go into this apartment building while aware that I am dreaming, that is across the street from where I am standing.  When he gets into the building I am able to see what he is seeing which is some short electrical wires hanging down from the ceiling that the lights have been removed from.  The entire house has been cleaned out and the electricity has been turned off.  I use my imagination to install some lights in this place and modernize it, and then place some furniture like a couch and TV in the living room, and then some appliances like a refrigerator, stove and dish washer in the kitchen, and get the place ready for someone to move into.

*In A Room With This Guy - Looking Out This Window And Seeing Where I Parked My Car (WILD)*
I have parked my car down the street from this place and am in a room with some guy, which room appears to be vacant, but has this large window in it.  The guy tells me that he can see where I parked my car at from this room.  I go over and look out the window and can see all the way down the street to the parking lot where I parked my car at.

----------


## iadr

*Large Dining Hall - Waiting In Line To Eat (Very Vivid)*
I'm in this large dining hall waiting in line to get something to eat.  There is a long line of people ahead of me and these people I am with which it is taking a long time to seat because there are so few chairs and tables left to sit at.  I tell this lady in charge of this place that I'd be willing to just get my food and eat it standing up since I am so hungry.  Several tables open up at this one end of the dining hall and the line begins to move and everyone in front of us gets seated.  When I see this section of seats open up at the other end of the dining hall I ask the lady in charge if she could have someone clean those tables so that we can sit there and eat.  I'm walking toward this section with the lady in charge making sure that I will be one of the first people to get seated in this section.

*Standing In Line At A Post Office - Finally Getting Helped / Making A Suggestion To The Clerk (WILD)*
I'm standing in line someplace like a post office while lucid where there are two people ahead of me.  The first person in line finally gets helped and is done really fast.  I'm still waiting to be helped when I realize that there are these two tables with higher numbers on them that they could use to seat us with (must be a bleed over from the earlier dream).  The other guy ahead of me gets helped and leaves, but all of the clerks then leave and get busy doing something else.  Someone finally comes back and offers to help me.  I'm telling the guy helping me that if they had something to automatically read these things that it would be a lot faster than having to wait in line.

*Looking Out This Window At A Tall Building Then Ending Up On A Steep Roof - Diving Off The Roof And Floating (WILD)*
I'm inside this building while lucid looking out this window at a taller building when I see two gals in this hallway back by this restroom, one of which goes into the restroom.  The scene changes and I am standing on top of this steep roof.  I decide to test my courage and dive off the roof.  After free falling a little ways I stop falling and begin to float.

*Walking By A Neighbors House - Seeing Him Putting This Carpet On A Trailer (Very Vivid)*
I'm walking past my neighbors house across the street while lucid when I see him putting all of this blue and brown carpet out on this trailer in his backyard.  When I stop and talk to him and ask him what he is doing with the carpet he tells me he is throwing it away because he just had new carpet installed.  As the carpet looks fairly nice I ask him if he would mind if I took it to put in my house, and he tells me this would be fine.  Although this one large piece of brown carpet has all of these donut crumbs on it, the rest of the carpets all look clean.  I tell him that I can vacuum the brown carpet to clean it up.  I am now back in my house where I am trying to figure out if I want to drive my van over to load the carpet in my van or if I want to see about hooking his trailer up to my car and hauling it over that way.  I decide to wait until the wife gets home to ask her about the carpet.

*Flushing A Toilet - Water Overflowing Onto The Floor (WILD)*
I flush this toilet in my bathroom while lucid and this wave of water comes out of the toilet and floods the floor.  I use my imagination to clean up all the water and clean the bathroom up.

*Sitting Down On This Seat With Another Guy - Seat Coming Up Around Us (WILD)*
I'm in this place while lucid where I sit down on this seat with another guy.  When we sit down the seat comes up around us.

----------


## iadr

*Driving Down A Freeway - Large Truck Working In the Middle Lane (WILD)*
I'm driving down this freeway while lucid and have just passed several cars when this large truck appears in front of me in the middle lane of the freeway that is working on the road.  I swerve over into the left lane to avoid running into the truck then use my imagination to levitate the truck and its workers over to the side of the road and repair the mess they made.

*Getting Ready to Cross A Street - White Pickup Truck Speeding Up The Road   (WILD)*
I'm standing next to this street getting ready to cross while lucid having to wait for several cars to pass before crossing.  After the cars pass I get ready to cross but wait to wait again because of this white pickup that is speeding up the road.  I decide to teach this guy a lesson so levitate him and his truck over into a ditch and turn the truck on its top.   ::D: 

*Classroom - Lady Writing Words On A Blackboard / Using My Imagination To Write Some Words (WILD)*
I'm in this classroom with a blackboard while lucid where this lady is writing these words on this blackboard teaching me how to spell.  There are all of these fake plastic flowers in the room in addition to several other decorations.  I tell the lady I would like to show her something and then levitate a piece of chalk up to the blackboard and begin writing my own words using my imagination.  When I make a mistake on one of the words I pick up an eraser using my imagination and erase my error.

*Riding A Motorcycle Across A Tight Rope Wire - Walking On Top Of This Circus Tent (WILD)*
I'm riding across this tight rope wire while sitting on a motorcycle while lucid.  On the way back I am standing up on the seat while going across.  I go across again, this time skipping a rope on the way across, and then come back while jumping sideways through these two hoops.  From here I float up into the air and am now walking on top of this circus tent that is sagging down as I walk on it.

*Guy Providing Myself And Another Guy Information About Enemy Forces - Guy No Longer Being Able To Help Us But Recommending A Friend (Vivid)*
Myself and this other guy have hired this little native guy to provide us information about some enemy forces in the area, which information is always about only one person who seems to be in charge of getting their food to them. Our friend tells us he can no longer do this for us but recommends this gal who can work with us.  The guy I am with tells me that this will not work since she is a girl and that the only thing the other guy was able to provide us with is the name of the guy in charge of getting food for this tribe.  There is something about an exercise bike in this dream which may have been what we were using to pay the guy who was providing us with the information.

*Guys Throwing Something At Me - Seeing A Big Screen TV On The Side Of This Building (WILD)*
I'm outside in this parking lot of a thrift store while lucid where these guys are throwing something at me.  I duck so that the things they are throwing go over my head.  I then see this big screen TV on the side of this building.  (I'm slipping here.  I should have put up something like a shield to cause the things those bastards were throwing at me to go right back toward them.)

*Driving Over These Ridges In A Parking Lot - Changing The Driveway To A Concrete Driveway (WILD)*
I pull my van into this parking lot to park while lucid, which seems to be a dirt parking lot as these are these ridges in it that I can feel as I drive over them.  I use my imagination to make the parking lot a nice smooth concrete parking lot without ridges.

*Backing Into A Parking Space - Levitating My Van Into The Air And Standing Underneath It (WILD)*
I'm backing my van into a parking lot while lucid being careful not to hit this car behind me on the other side of the parking space.  When I get out of the van and look behind me there is now no car there.  I levitate my van into the air and stand underneath it while holding it in the air with my imagination.

*In A Living Room With Some Relatives - Trying To Find A Good TV Station To Watch (Very Vivid)*
I'm in a different house than I live in IRL which is where I live in this dream. The wife is there and there are a bunch of relatives visiting us from out of town.  I'm in the living room trying to find a good TV show to watch.  There are all of these movie channels from HBO and Cinemax that I am picking up, so I am thinking that it must be a free preview weekend. Although all of the movies seem to be action packed, none of them are of interest to me as they all appear to have sad endings.  

Someone has changed the speakers around in my living room so that they are much further apart which is making it sound like a movie theater in the living room.  I change the channel to 3 and start going through all of the channels looking for something to watch until I get to channel 10 where they are showing all of these good size fish swimming around in this water, which I decide to watch.

*Lady Hypnotizing Me Then Waking Me Back Up - Giving Me Some Change (Very Vivid - False Awakening)*
I'm laying on this carpet on the floor in this room while this lady in another room is giving me some of hypnotic suggestions to help me relax.  I end up drifting off to sleep and have all of these dreams, one of where this lady is counting out all of this change to me in dollar bills to give me change for this course I am taking. When the lady gives me these suggestions I wake up to find myself laying on the floor.

*Standing Outside An Office Building - Gal Walking By With A Back Pack (WILD)*
I'm standing by this office building when this gal I know walks by with this back pack on her back.

*Walking Through A Doorway Into A Glass Stairway - Seeing A Sign Advertising Some Show (WILD)*
I walk through this doorway while lucid and end up in this glass stairway where I can see outside.  I walk down to the third floor and am getting ready to walk back up when I realize that since I'm dreaming I can control this, so I fly up the stairway instead of walking back up.  (The rest of the dream is too garbled to understand).

*Making Some Hot Sauce - Giving Some To My Old Boss (DILD)*
I've made this home made hot sauce out of this large batch of tomatoes that were about to go bad after which my old boss comes in and asks me what happened to all of the tomatoes.  I tell him that I made salsa out of them before they went bad and show it to him.  He tries some of it on a couple of chips and likes it. _ I become aware about this time that I'm dreaming. He brings this lady over who wants to try some but wants hers in a dish, so I put some in a dish and give it to her.  She also likes it._ 

*Walking Out Of This Room After Being Interviewed - Seeing A Sign Advertising Some Show (WILD)*
I'm walking out of this room where it seems like this lady interviewed me while I was lucid, and am now in the main lobby of this hotel where I see this sign advertising this show that is going to be in this hotel.  (I forget what the name of the show was).

*Doing Some Pull Ups At The Gym - Getting A Cramp In My Left Calf (Very Vivid)*
I'm at this gym where I'm doing some pull ups on this machine where I am able to adjust the weight to make them easier to do.  When this one guy does some of these upside down pull ups where he pulls his feet up above the bar, I think about trying some of them.  As the pull ups are much more difficult than I thought they would be though I stick to just regular pull ups which I am having a hard enough time doing as I am only able to do 3 pull ups.  When I begin to get a cramp in my left calf I start trying to stretch my calf out while I lower myself to the floor, but it just gets worst.  I get on the floor and try to walk but the cramp is so bad that I am unable to even walk on it.  I then wake up with a cramp in my calf.

*Driving Down The Freeway - Motorcycles Passing Me (WILD)*
I'm driving down this freeway in my van while lucid when these motorcycles pass me on the left side that say 1000 cc on them.

*Standing Outside A Building With Another Guy - Guy Showing Us Something (WILD)*
I'm standing outside this building while lucid with this other guy while this guy in charge of this place is showing us how to do something.

*White Car Being Chased Down The Freeway By These Cop Cars - Cop Shooting Something At The Car That Spikes The Tires (Very Vivid Image Stream)*
I'm watching this white car being chased down the freeway by these cop cars while lucid.  When the car drives by these cops standing beside the road, the cops shoot at it and appear to shoot something into the car.  I hear one of the cops say that he spiked his tires, after which the white car comes to a stop with 2 flat tires on the front. (Because I was just watching this and was not actually in the scene I classified this as an image stream).

----------


## iadr

*Swimming Pool - Pool Having Water Jets Spraying / Later Being Empty Concrete Pool (WILD)*
I'm going down this water slide and have just splashed into this pool at the bottom of the slide when the scene comes alive and I see lawn chairs all around with people laying out in them. There are several water jets spraying water up inside the pool.  It appears to be a slow day as there are only a few people here, but maybe that's because it is only about 10AM in the morning.  There are two young gals working in this place where they rent inner tubes out at.  When I come back to where the pool was the pool is now empty and there is just a big concrete hole in the ground.  I decide to fix this situation, so imagine the pool once again being full of water with the waves and water jets going again.  Now everyone's happy again.

*Climbing Up Some Wooden Steps - Riding A Ski Lift / Stopping Then Restarting (WILD)*
I'm climbing up some wooden steps to this roller coaster in my imagination when the scene changes and I'm climbing toward this ski lift as I see these baskets coming toward me.  Most of the baskets are empty, but a few of them have a couple of people in them.  I get into one of the baskets and begin riding. There is this opening on the side of the basket that I am thinking it would be easy for someone to fall out of.  As I can see the different rides that I am passing, I appear to be at an amusement park.  There is a ferris wheel, a sky lift, and a large wooden roller coaster.  The ski lift comes down on the other end where people get off, but there is no one there to help people get out.  I stop the ski lift using my imagination until someone shows up to help, after which I start the ski lift back up again.

*Driving Down A Freeway - Road Closed (WILD)*
I'm driving down this freeway while lucid when I come to a split in the road.  I'm needing to go on the road to the right but it is blocked off by this cop car.  I have to the take the road on the left to avoid running into the cop car.  I reenter the dream and take off flying into the air and fly over the cop car and the construction zone he is blocking and come down on the other side of it.

*In A Large Dining Hall getting Ready To Get Some Food - Driving To A Hardware Store Then Taking Control Of Dream (DILD)*
I'm someplace like a large dining hall where I'm getting ready to eat when some guy comes over and talks to me about my diet and what I should be eating.  I have a couple of regular size plates on my tray that I am carrying up to fill with food when I see these other plates that are about twice the size of my regular plates.  I'm thinking that the larger plates would be better than the small plates since they will hold more salad.  

The scene changes and I'm driving to someplace like a hardware store to pick up something that I need at the dining room. _I become lucid at this point and realize that I can control this, so picture myself already having the things I need from the hardware store so that I no longer need to stop there._ 

*Guy I Used To Work With Walking By - Going Back To Get The Same Thing I Was After In Prior Dream (WILD)*
I'm standing at this counter while lucid when this guy I used to work with comes walking by and goes back to the get the same kind of thing that I was going to get at the hardware store in my previous dream, which I also need.  I follow him back and watch him get the thing he needs after which I manifest the same thing for myself.

*First Day At A New School - Recognizing Two People From A Dream Site (DILD)*
It's my first day at this new school and I've just moved into my room which I have all to myself.  When I hear this gal talking down the hall who is a gal that I used to work with I become lucid when I realize that she is the same gal I know from a lucid dreaming site under another name.  Because of what she is talking about to this guy I can tell that she is the gal from the dream site.  When the guy she is talking to begins talking I also recognize him as also being from the dream site.  I'm thinking about telling her that I know her from the dream site but don't.  Her name is Taylor in this dream.  We all go to this large cafeteria where we are going to be fed, and where I am introduced to all of these guys when we get there.  Although I am trying to remember all of their names, I have forgotten most of their names within 5 minutes after I met them.  I'm thinking that they've probably forgotten my name also though so don't worry about it.  I see this other guy who look familiar, but who turns out to be someone else.  Someone is on this stage saying some things after which people are applauding.  Everyone applauds real loud when he says "Let's get these people seated so we can begin eating".

*Back Door Open Wife Wife's Keys Sticking In It - Removing Keys With My Imagination and Taking Them Up To Wife's Room (WILD)*
I'm looking out on my back porch while lucid when I notice the back door is open and has the wife's keys in the door as she seems to have forgotten to take them out of the door.  I use my imagination to remove her keys from the door and shut the door, and then take the keys up and drop them off in her bedroom, and then float down and give the wife a long hug.

*Opening A Door And Walking Into This Place - Old School House (WILD)*
I open this door and walk into this place while lucid, that has this polished wood floor and which place looks like an old school house.

*Parking My Car To Attend An Event At This School - Being Someplace Where There Is A Salad Bar (WILD)*
I'm looking at this school bus on the road ahead while lucid and see several kids playing in this park across the street.  I seem to be parking my car in order to attend some sort of event at this school.  The scene changes and I'm inside this place that has a salad bar whee this gal brings some food out to restock the salad bar with.  As the salad dressing is almost empty she fills it back up.

*Big Gray Cat - Under The Kitchen Table (WILD)*
I see my big gray cat who has been really sick lately under my kitchen table hobbling around while aware that I'm dreaming.  I walk over to him and make myself invisible and then imagine him being perfectly healthy after which I put my arms around him and give him a big hug.  The scene changes and I'm at this church doing something, but this part of the dream is so garbled I am unable to understand it.

*In A Cafeteria - Having To Do Something Before I Eat (WILD)*
I'm in this cafeteria while lucid where we seem to have to do something before we can eat.  I'm responsible for taking this information and presenting it somewhere before I can eat.  It seems like I am keeping track of what all of these guys that work in this place are doing.

*Needing To Get Something At the Other End Of This Street But Cars Coming Down The Street -Propelling Myself To The End Of The Street After The Cars Stop Coming (WILD)*
I'm getting ready to drive up this street while lucid where I need to pick up something at the other end of the street.  Because of all of the cars driving down the street I am having to wait to get the thing I need.  When I notice that the cars have stopped coming I'm thinking that this would be a good time to get what I need.  So I use my imagination to propel me up the street really fast and get what I need before anymore cars come down the road.

*Looking Out My Front Porch Window - Seeing A Small Kid Riding By On A Bicycle (WILD)*
I look outside this window on my front porch while lucid and see this little kid with a helmet on his head riding this little bicycle by my porch.

----------


## iadr

*Big Gray Cat - Finding And Bringing Home (Very Vivid)* 
I'm flying along this road when I see my big gray cat laying in this ditch, so I pick him up and carry him in my arms as I fly him back home.

*Trying To Float - Having A Difficult Time (WILD)* 
I'm laying in this grassy ditch somewhere while lucid and am trying to float, but am having a difficult time floating because of how heavy I feel.  I remember usually being able to float when I try this but from some reason I feel too heavy to float this time.

*Grandmother Having Just Passed Away - Mother Having Emergency Surgery (Very Vivid - False Awakening)* 
My grandmother has just passed away in this dream and my mother has just had emergency surgery.  When my sister in law comes into the room and asks if I'd heard about my mother having had emergency surgery I look at her and says "Is that what happened?", and then tell her that I just dreamed about that happening.

*Floating Along This Road Under This Bridge - Coming To A Busy Road Ahead (WILD)* 
It's night time and raining when I find myself floating along this road that goes underneath this bridge while lucid.  When I come to this busy road where these cars are flying by I grab onto one of the cars which jerks me right off my feet.  I'm now flying along behind this car that is pulling me down the road.

----------


## iadr

*Getting Ready To Paint This Room - Looking For Some Old Paint Clothes (Very Vivid)* 
I'm in this room with some other guys who have all been hired to paint this room.  The guy in charge hands us these long paint sticks that we are going to be painting with.  As I'm wearing some new cutoff jeans I go to look for some older clothes to wear while painting.  As one guy is wearing these shorts with paint all over them I'm thinking that I should find some old clothes myself that already have paint on them.  I find this one pair of shorts that has paint all over them and decide to wear them.  Several other guys then come into my bedroom to change into their paint clothes.  When I look outside I see this space ship that is getting ready to fly off. O_O  I get into the space ship and am taking to this place where there are all of these flowers.

*Toll Booth - Getting Ready To Go Through (Very Vivid)* 
I'm in a car with the wife getting ready to go through this toll booth where this guy in the booth tells us the toll is 4.00.  I put 4 dollar bills in the toll basket and drive through.  On the other side of the booth there is this old guy who is taking receipts off of this printer.  When he asks us if we would like a receipt I tell him no thanks and drive off since it looks like it is going to take him a while to get it.

*Driving Under These Bridges With The Wife - Heading Toward A Toll Booth (WILD)*
I'm driving with the wife along this street that goes underneath all of these bridges while lucid.  We appear to be heading somewhere where we will be going through a toll booth.

*Room Underground - People Waiting For Something Like A Subway (WILD)*
I walk into this underground room while lucid where these people are waiting for something like a subway.  When I see these three young guys in the corner who are of a different nationality and who appear to be gang members, I get this uneasy feeling about being here.  So I leave the room and go back outside to wait.  (Where's my control.  I should have stood my ground and made something exciting happen.)

*Older Cat - Comforting (WILD)*
I'm looking for my big gray cat who disappeared a few days ago after getting really sick thinking I would find him in the other dimension, but instead my older female cat appears in front of me looking really depressed.  So I pick her up and comfort her.

----------


## iadr

*Diving Off A High Platform Into A Pool Of Water Below - Getting Control And Stopping When I Hit The Water (WILD)*
I'm high in the air on this platform looking down on this pool of water when I become lucid, so boldly dive off the platform and do several somersaults after which I straighten myself out and get ready to go into the water.  When I look down I notice that the water is only a foot or two deep.  I straighten my legs out and prepare to land on my butt to hopefully land better, but then decide to take control and stop my fall.  It works and I end up bouncing off the water like a trampoline.  The scene changes and I'm walking across this large lake that has these mountains on the other side.  When I get to where the mountains are I seem to just disappear.

*Boarding A Tram That Takes Me To A Magic Cloud - Touring The World From The Cloud (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this large structure in my imagination when I get to the top where this tram is waiting for me.  I board the tram and it begins going up into the air at about a 90 degree angle.  The tram takes me to this cloud and then lets me off.  I'm now sitting on this magic cloud that takes me wherever I want to go.  I go to England for a quick tour, then Ireland, and finally to San Fransisco.  When I ask to be taken to a place of its own choosing, I find myself floating in space looking down on the Earth.

*Backing Up To A Dock Really Fast - Having Something Loaded Into My Van (WILD)*
I'm backing up this van really fast to this dock while lucid, as these people on the dock seem to be in a hurry to get something loaded into my van.  After a pallet of stuff is loaded into my van I take off with it as I seem to be in a big hurry to get somewhere with it.

*Shoes On The Kitchen Counter - Cleaning Them (WILD)*
I have my shoes on the kitchen counter while lucid getting ready to clean them.

----------


## iadr

*Large Show - Taking Part In (Very Vivid)* 
I'm on this ship where a large show is being put on which I somehow become a part of.  This music is playing and everyone is changing into these colorful costumes.  A guy I work with is part of the show.  It seems like I have a different outfit for each day of the week.  During the last part of the show everyone is given something different to do for the final act and I'm given this chain with a spiked ball on it that I'm supposed to swing around in a circle.  (Very musical and colorful dream).

*Jogging Along This Road - Bulldozer Backing Up (WILD)* 
I'm jogging along this road that I jog on while lucid, that is about 2 miles from my house, when I see this bulldozer backing up down the sidewalk I'm jogging on.  He appears to have a large load of stuff that he is moving, but stops when he sees me coming.  After getting by the bulldozer I decide to start flying, so take off flying and fly the rest of the way.

*Getting Ready To Cross A Sidewalk - Van Pulling Into The Sidewalk In My Way (WILD)* 
I'm out jogging while lucid getting ready to cross this sidewalk when this van pulls up into the sidewalk right in front of me.  I hop over the van and continue on my way.  There appears to be some kind of construction up ahead.

*Gal From Work - Now Having A Large Office (WILD)* 
I'm looking at this gal from work while lucid who just took over this department I've been working in who used to have just a cube to work in, but now is working in this nice large office.  I make myself invisible and float into her office.  She appears to know I'm there though because she asks how I'm doing.  I tell her I'm feeling rather ghostly today which she thinks is funny.

*Seeing This Guy Who Used To Work With Me - Getting Ready To Go To The Gym (WILD)* 
I see this guy who used to work next to me but who got terminated sitting in his cube working.  As I'm getting ready to go to the gym I'm thinking about asking him if he'd like to go to the gym and work out.  I get the feeling that he may have already worked out before coming up to work though.

*On A Muddy Road Looking For My Cat - Ending Up On A High Cliff Looking Out At These Mountains (WILD)* 
I'm on this dirt road that goes back into this wooded area while lucid, which is somewhat muddy and has these mud puddles in it since it's been raining.  As I'm thinking that my cat might be in here I concentrate on finding him.  The scene changes and I'm somewhere else really high in the air looking out over this cliff where I see this beautiful blue mountain in the distance.  It is somewhat foggy here because it seems to be early in the morning.  I decide to fly over to the mountain in the distance so get back and get a run and then take off flying.  I make it over to the mountain and end up in something like a look out post on the top of this mountain which is a small building surrounded with glass walls.

*Seeing The Wife Sitting In The Dentist Office At 4AM - Changing The Scene to See Her Back In Bed (WILD)* 
I see the wife sitting in the dentist's office getting ready to have a root canal while lucid.  Realizing that something is wrong with this scene since it is 4AM in the morning I change the scene and see my wife back in bed sleeping.

*Standing On The Side Of This Shack That A Construction Worker Is Coming Out Of - Holding This Hammer And Crowbar (WILD)* 
I'm standing on the other side of this shack while lucid that this construction worker is trying to get through.  He hands me this really nice hammer and crow bar to hold while he climbs through the shack.  When he gets through the shack he tells me to keep the hammer and crow bar, so I thank him for the nice tools.

*Seeing A Small Cat Playing With My Cat, Then Seeing My Big Gray Cat - Letting The Cats Outside (WILD)* 
I'm in this house with the wife while lucid when I see this small female cat with a white flee collar around its neck that looks like my cat only smaller, playing with my cat.  They are able to get in the back door alright, so come through the living room playing, but need me to let them out the front door, which I do.  My big gray cat who has passed to the other side then shows up.  I am so happy to see him that I pick him up and hug him.  As he also wants to go outside, I open the door and let him out to play.  The two female cats now come back into the living room again and want back out again, so I let them out again.  A different cat then comes walking into the living room, one that is white with colors of orange and some other colors on it.  After petting it, I open the door and let it out.  The wife then comes in the room and mentions that the little cat must be a stray, but I tell her that it belongs to someone because it has a flee collar on. 

*Seeing A Guy Walking Down The Street At 5AM - Looking At A Concrete Pipe In The Side Of A Hill (WILD)* 
I look out my window while lucid and see this guy walking down the street at 5AM in the morning.  The scene changes and I'm looking at something like a concrete pipe sticking out of the side of this hill.

*Blocking The Front Of A Walmart With My Car - Seeing These Ladies Carrying This Straw Canoe Out (WILD)* 
I'm in my car in this parking lot while lucid trying to park my car.  As the parking lot is almost empty I have plenty of spaces to choose from, so pull up on this one side to park, but end up going past the parking spots.  I try backing up to this spot I want but end up about 3 spaces over from where I wanted to park.  So I pull up again and get ready to try backing up again.  

I end up right in front of the door of this Walmart where I'm blocking these ladies who are carrying this straw canoe out of the store.  I back up to get out of their way and then walk over to ask them about the canoe.  I notice that the price on the canoe is $150.00.  The ladies sit their canoe down and let me look at it.  As I'm thinking I'd like to buy one of these canoes to go fishing in, the wife and I go into the Walmart to see if we can find one.  (Somewhere in here I lose my lucidity and this turns into a vivid dream).  

We go through the entire store looking for one of these canoes but are unable to find one.  When we come to this service counter where this young gal is working I decide to ask her if they have any of these straw canoes in stock.  When I see this older man who is the manager get freed up though I decide to ask him instead.  He tells me that these canoes have to be special ordered and tells me to talk to the young gal about this.  

The young gal has a picture of the boat in this catalog and has a display model.  When I ask if we can look at the display model she takes it off of this shelf and blows it up for us with this machine.  The boat she is showing us is not straw though but is more like a large air mattress that is shaped like a canoe with a top on it.  It has two seats both of which are facing opposite directions.  I get into the front seat and sit down stretching my legs out to make sure the canoe is large enough for me, and then pretend like I am fishing to see if I would have enough room to fish from the canoe.  

The wife then gets in and stands up in the other seat.  When I ask her why she doesn't sit down she tells me she wanted to see if there was enough from to stand up in the canoe.  I'm getting ready to put in a special order for the canoe when I wake up.

----------


## iadr

*Swimming Pool - Walking Around (WILD)*
I'm walking around on this concrete that goes around this large swimming pool at an amusement park while lucid.

*People Walking Through Me - Letting Cars Run Over Me (WILD)*
I've just finished going down an elevator in my imagination when the scene comes alive and there are people and cars everywhere.  As I stand on the sidewalk several people walk right through me as if they are unaware I am there.  I decide to lay out in this busy street and let cars run over me so lay face down in the street.  After several cars run through me I feel as flat as a pancake.  As the cars keep coming I have to use my imagination to stop them long enough to get out of the road.  I get up and dust myself off and then come back to my house to my backyard where I am working on building a portal to use in projecting out of my body.

*Climbing Down The Side Of A Hill - Diving Off And Flying (WILD)*
I'm climbing down the side of this hill in my imagination when the scene comes alive and the hill has ended and I'm hanging out over this cliff.  I pull myself back up the rope a ways to get back on the hill.  When I look down it is a long drop down to the bottom.  I dive off the hill and do a few somersaults before getting control and level out, after which I begin flying.

*High Up On A Scaffold With Another Guy Painting This Building - Creating A Castle With Our Imagination (WILD)*
I'm way up high on this scaffold when the scene comes alive and there is another guy there with me and we are getting ready to painti this building with white paint.  The scene changes and we're now using our imaginations to create this giant make believe castle.  We complete the castle and are now standing on the ground looking at the castle we created.  Although the castle is transparent it is very colorful and magical looking.

*Swinging On These Trapeze Bars - Bouncing Back Up Off The Net (WILD)*
I'm swinging back and forth on these trapeze bars when the scene comes alive and I am swinging real high.  After going back and forth several times between trapeze bars I allow myself to fall to the net where I bounce right back up and catch another trapeze bar.  After dropping to the net several times and bouncing back up I hit the net crooked which keeps me from bouncing back up, after which I climb down off the net.

*Guy Walking Around A Swimming Pool - Someone Measuring Everyint He Does (WILD)*
I'm at this swimming pool while lucid where this guy is walking around having everything he does measured by someone.

*Riding A Bicycle - Bird Hitting Me In The Face (WILD)*
I'm riding along on this bicycle while lucid when something like a bird comes along and hits me in the face.

*Having Taken A Car Into A Garage To Get Fixed - Owner Of Garage Telling The Mechanic To Give Me A New Car (Very Vivid)*
I have this older car that I had bought at this garge that I have some kind of guarentee on so have taking it in to have fixed.  As the mechanic who sold me the car seems unable to fix the problem he is planning to give me another used car to replace it.  The owner of the garage tells him to give me another car and to make sure it is a good one this time.  So the mechanic is trying to fix up another one of the old cars to give to me.  When I see all of these old seats with steering wheels in front of them I realize that the mechanic is trying to put any old thing he can together for me.  I'm thinking about taking one of these new motorcycles they have there instead of another car.  When the mechanic's boss sees what he is doing, he tells him to give me a new car this time.

*Flying Down A Road Looking For My Cat - Finding Him And Bringing Him Home (WILD)*
Too personal to record.

*Looking At A Piece Of Wood With All Of These Ants On It - Cleaning Up The Wood Then Turning The Building Into A Metal Building   (WILD)*
I'm looking at this wide piece of wood while lucid that appears to be on this building and that has all of these ants all over it.  I use my imagination to clean all of the ants off of the board and then replace the board with a new board, after which I change the building into a modern building made of metal.

*Seeing A Sign That Says That Swansons Vitamins Is Having A Sale - Remembering That I Need To Order Some Vitamins (WILD)*
I see a sign while lucid that says that Swanson Vitamins is having a sale on vitamins so am thinking that this is good as I need to reorder some vitamins.  I am going down this list taking two of every vitamin I need after which I finish my order and send it in.

----------


## iadr

*Seeing A Family Camping Out - Having Some Smores and Hot Chocolate With Them (WILD)*
I've taken an elevator down several stories in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I'm on a beach.  When I look out on the beach there is a tent and a family camping out by the tent with a station wagon pulled up next to their tent.  The scene changes and it is now night time and these people are camping out in this area back in between some bushes by this lake.  I smell something sweet and notice that they are making smores as I can smell the marsh mellows melting onto the chocolate.  I decide to have some so walk up and introduce myself, after which they offer me some.  It tastes really good.  I have a desire for some hot chocolate after eating this and they just happen to be making some in this large kettle above the fire, so I have some.  It burns my tongue because it is so hot, so I have to let it cool down a bit before drinking it.  I thank my friends for the snack and then float up into the air and give them my blessing after which I see them waving good bye, so I wave back at them.

*Climbing Down Some Wooden Steps - Seeing A Farm With A Tall Barn With Stained Glass Windows With A Pond In Back  (WILD)*
I'm climbing down these wooden steps from this high tower when the scene comes alive and I see what looks like a farm below me.  I get down and start walking toward the farm and come to what looks like a tall barn with stained glass windows at the top.  When I walk into the barn it appears to be a stable for horses.  Behind the barn is a small pond that is shady in the evenings where a person can sit and reflect on things.  I sit down and reflect on the past week.

*On A Bus In A Parking Garage - Hopping Up On A Street Sign Then Hopping On A Train Coming By (WILD)*
I'm on this bus with a bunch of people while lucid that is going through this parking garage where there are several other cars coming from this side lanes.  When we exit the garage it is broad daylight outside.  I do a reality check by attempting to float and float right through the roof of the bus and begin riding on top of the bus.  When we come to a street sign I jump off onto the street sign.  A train is now flying by in front of me which is going too fast for me to get on.  I use my mind to slow the train down after which I am able to climb on top of it.  Immediately after I get on the train it begins going fast again, jerking forward to catch up to where it would have been if I had not slowed it down.  I'm enjoying the breeze as I lay on top of the train.

*Resort Area - Floating Around Then Getting A Drink Of Cold Water (WILD)*
All kinds of scenes are now going through my mind from a white jeep that is being lowered into this water, to a nice resort area on a peaceful lake with a dock and a lot of trees, with this canal that runs up next to this Indian Trading Post.  I do a reality check of holding my nose and attempting to breathe and am able to breathe.  There is a drinking fountain with some ice cold water that I get a drink from.

*Concert - Sitting On A Hill, Then Dancing (WILD)*
I'm walking up to sit down on this grassy hill with the wife while lucid, where there are several people already sitting down, most of which are young gals.  The wife puts down this blanket and opens this chest and takes out some food.  I have a cheese sandwich and some pop, while the wife has a cheese sandwich, and apple, and some water.  I realize at this point that we are at a concert as a band begins tuning their instruments.  As the band begins playing some oldies, several people begin dancing on the field below.  The wife and I walk down and begin dancing also.  It gets to be midnight and the band stops playing and everyone begins to leave.  I imagine that the wife and I are already home to avoid having to drive in the traffic.

*Blueberry Pie - Getting Ready To Eat (WILD)*
I have this large piece of blueberry pie on this paper plate that I'm getting ready to eat while lucid, and seem to have a plastic fork that I am going to eat it with.

*Driving Down A Freeway - Passing A Truck On The Right (WILD)*
I'm driving down a freeway passing this truck on the right side of the road while lucid.  I have to keep going really fast to keep the truck from getting back by me because of how fast he is going, as he keeps coming up behind me.  When the traffic ahead of me slows down and the car in front of me comes to a stop, I have to slow way down to keep from running into him.  There's a large truck on the other side of the freeway that has gone off the road and appears to be stuck in this gravel which is causing the slow down.  I decide to help the truck out so concentrate on levitating it back onto the freeway.  I have to concentrate for a while to move it because it is so heavy, but finally get it back on the freeway where it can take off.

*Walking Through This Field With Some Other People - Looking For Something (WILD)*
I'm walking through this field where the grass is about waist high while lucid, and where it is a bit muddy.  There are some other people in the field with me and we are looking for something.  I find my cat so pick him up and hug him and then get a run and take off flying and bring him back home. 

*Car Wash - Waiting To Wash My Car (WILD)*
I'm at this car wash while lucid that has four stalls, waiting to wash my car.  Each stall has a car in it and I seem to know a couple of the people who are washing their cars.  The guy washing his car in the stall I am waiting to go into finishes his wash cycle and then puts another set of quarters in the machine as he wants to make sure his car is clean.  When he shows this other guy how long he is washing his car, the other guy also puts another set of quarters in his machine.  It seems like these guys are going to be washing their cars for a long time.  I'm beginning to wonder if I will ever get a chance to wash my car so finally just leave.

*Standing In Line At A Bank - Deciding To Get Change For A 50 Dollar Bill (Very Vivid)*
I'm in this line at the bank where this guy in front of me is holding everyone up with some sort of complicated transaction.  I decide to just get some 10 dollar bills for this 50 dollar bill that I have in my billfold.  This guy who was about 5 or 6 people behind me suddenly crowds in front of me, who apologized and goes back to his place in line when I ask him why he crowded in front of me.  (He seems to be in a daydream and was unaware of what he was doing when he crowded in front me).  

I tell the people behind me that my transaction will only take a few seconds, but when it comes my turn the cashier seems confused when I hand him this 50 dollar bill with some things attached to it, so leaves to go figure out how to handle my transaction.  I am feeling really bad about holding everyone in the line up, and then get another idea.  I detach the 50 dollar bill from the paper work and tell the guy that all I need is some 10 dollar bills for the 50 dollar bill which seems to be easier for him to comprehend.

----------


## iadr

*Way Up High On A Diving Board - Diving Into A Pool Below (WILD)*
I'm climbing up a high diving board on which the ladder goes around in a circle as it goes up when the scene comes alive.  When I look down I am so high that I am unable to tell if it safe to dive off the board or not as there are a lot of people in the water below.  I go ahead and take a big bounce on the board and do a couple of somersaults on the way down before heading head first into the water.  The pool that I dive into is quite deep as I go down at least 20 feet into the water.  When I come up there are people floating around on these air mattresses and other people walking around on the sides of the pool.  I find myself floating on an air mattress enjoying the sunshine in the deep end of the pool which is a very large section separated from the shallow end where all of the kids are at.

*Surfing On The Top Of A Wave - Seeing Some Small Kids Building Castles In The Sand (WILD)*
I'm on this beach while lucid where this boat begins pulling me out into the water to go skiing.  I wave at the people on the beach as I go by them.  I get an idea so change the boat into a jet ski and change my skis into a surf board, and then have the jet ski pull me out into the ocean to go surfing.  I catch this gigantic wave and am skiing on the top of it.  When the wave gets closer to the shore I feel myself drop down about 15 feet as the wave dies down.  There are all of these little kids on the beach building these castles in the sand with their little buckets and shovels.

*Looking Out The Back Door Of This High Building - Jumping Out The Back Door Into A Forest (WILD)*
I'm way up high in this building while lucid when I open the door at the back of the building and look out.  There is a big drop next to the door that goes down into this forest below.  I jump out the door and begin sliding down this hill.  I come to this rocky creek bed that has only a bit of water in it after which the scene changes and I'm sitting on this grassy plain.

*Pickup Truck - Trying To Sell Some Tires Off Of (WILD)*
I have this newer model pickup truck that I am trying sell the tires off of while lucid when I realize that if I sell the tires on the truck I will be unable to use the track if I ever need to use it later.  So I decide to keep the tires in case I ever need to use the truck.

*First Day Of School - Having Forgotten To Bring My Math Book (Very Vivid)*
I'm going to this school where it seems to be the first day of class, and where I've already taken a couple of class and am now heading for my next class which is a math class on the third floor.  On the way to class I notice that I only have two worn out books from the first two classes with me, as I have forgotten to bring my book to school with me for my next class which is a math class.  Although one of my worn out books has my name written in the front of it, the other book which is an English book has no name in it.  Because of how worn out the English book looks I'm wondering if it is even my book, and am thinking that I may have accidentally gotten someone else book.  I'm thinking that maybe I should buy an extra math book so that if I forget to bring it to school again I will have a book to take to class with me.  

I remember having been to this math class an earlier day and having been given an assignment to read and problems to do which I have forgotten to do.  As I have taken this class before and forgotten to do the homework, I'm determined to keep up with the assignments this time around, so resolve to read the assignment tonight and do the problems, and then continue to keep up with them on a nightly basis.  When I get to the third floor none of the rooms look familiar as it seems like this is now my first day of class again.  I find the right room number but am wondering if this is the right room since everything looks different than I expected it to.  I decide that the reason I'm unfamiliar with the classroom is that this is my first day of class.  While I'm standing by the doorway this attractive young lady who I would like to get to know enters the room.  I go inside and sit down on this soft recliner on the left side that is facing backwards while the gal sits down on the other side of the room on this bench.  (Where's my lucidity when I need it?)

*Hearing A Bell Ringing - Seeing The Little Kid Pulling On A Rope (WILD)*
I keep hearing this bell ringing while lucid and finally see this little kid pulling down on this rope ringing the bell, so I walk over and ring it a few times myself.

*Doing Some Calculations - Discarding Some Of The Numbers (WILD)*
I'm doing some sort of calculations with some numbers while lucid and discard a bunch of numbers that are too low.

*Dining Hall - Fancy Silverware (WILD)*
I'm in this dining hall while lucid looking at all of this long table and chairs with a nice white tablecloth on the table with all of this fancy silverware with plates and crystal glasses.

*Looking Out Over This Balcony - Old West Town Below (WILD)*
I walk out on the balcony of this building while lucid and am looking down on this city that looks like a movie set with all of these old looking buildings and a saloon.  I drop down and go walking along this cobble stone street.

*Going To School - Reentering Previous Dream (WILD)*
I reenter the previous dream where I was at this school going to a math class, only this time I stand in the doorway and wait for the girl I wanted to meet to arrive.  When the gal arrives I introduce myself and then walk in and have a seat next to her.

----------


## iadr

*Having An Emblem That Goes On A Pontiac Car - Putting It On The Trunk Of This Pontiac (WILD)*
I'm with some guy while lucid and have this emblem that goes on a Pontiac automobile.  There are a couple of old Pontiac nearby that  I'm thinking that this emblem could go on, so put it on the trunk of one of them.

*Walking Through A Thick Forest - Eating Some Wild Berries (WILD)*
I'm walking through this thick forest while lucid, where there are all of these wild berries.  I grab a handful of berries and wash them off using my imagination, then eat them.  Some nearby birds seem upset when I eat the berries and begin squawking.  So I create a nice large feeder for them and fill it full of all kinds of bird treats.  This seems to satisfy the birds as they are now all pecking away at the treats.

*Large Shack - Looking Around Inside (WILD)*
I'm inside this really large shack looking around while lucid, which seems something like a stable once I get inside, as there is all of this straw all over the floor.

*Going Down A Long Black Conveyor Belt - Looking Around In A Storage Room (WILD)*
I've just gone down an elevator in my imagination and am getting ready to go down this escalator when the scene comes alive and I'm going down this long  black conveyor belt that is going down at a really steep angle and is bumpy all the way down.  When I get to the bottom there are a coupe of women there dressed in green uniforms with hats on guarding the room.  I seem to be someplace like a luggage compartment or storage room as there is luggage laying around in addition to some coat racks and manikins.  I walk over and put my arm around this female manikin and when someone comes in the room stand there like a manikin myself so that they won't notice me.  (good this I'm recording this on my digital recorder because I've completely forgotten how I got here now).

*Looking For A Cap I Took Off A Bottle - Creating A New Cap With My Imagination (WILD)*
I've unscrewed this cap off of a bottle while lucid and have misplaced the cap, so am looking around trying to find it to put it back on.  When I try to put this one cap on, it goes to something else and is too large for this bottle.  Realizing I'm dreaming I create a cap for this bottle using my imagination and then put it on the bottle.

*Setting Up Something For This Guy - Large Fan Crashing Onto The Floor (WILD)*
I'm in charge of getting something set up for this guy while lucid, while this large fan in the room that I'm in falls to the ground and crashes which jolts me out of the lucid.

*Playing A Manual Pinball Machine - Winning Two Games (DILD)*
I'm playing something like a manual pinball machine, which machine I have to hold up in the air and tilt toward me in order to get the balls to roll down toward me.  I have this small stick that is like a cue stick that I'm using to hit the balls with as they roll toward me.  I knock several balls into these holes which then pop back out of the holes and roll back toward me again after recording some points.  It seems as if I am going to be able to play this game as long as I want because none of the balls are going down, although I am getting a large number of balls accumulating at the bottom of the machine.  The machine finally seems to time out and all of my points start adding up.  My score comes to something like 1.3 million which wins me two free games. _ About this time I become lucid.  When this guy walks over thinking he is going to play this game now I show him the two free games I just won, after which he goes to play another machine._ 

*Pointing Device - Pointing Toward Something (WILD)*
I have some sort of pointing device that I'm using to select things with while lucid.

----------


## iadr

*Church - Wife And I Renewing Our Wedding Vows (Vivid)*
The wife has set up a ceremony at this church to have us renew our wedding vows on the same day that we got married several years ago.  We go to this church that is all decorated up and are getting ready to have our vows renewed when I wake up.

*Small Church - Being Invited To By A Friend (Very Vivid)*
This black guy that I seem to only know in this dream has invited me to this church that he recently started attending himself.  When I arrive at the church I'm surprised at how small it is as there are only 5 or 6 pews in 3 separate sections with a long pew that goes along the back.  I see my friend sitting between some black people where he seems to be real popular as people on both sides are talking to him.  I sit in the pew at the back of the church by myself, but some lady comes in and sits down there also a bit later.  

The service begins with my friend sharing some experience, and then some lady gets up and reads this verse out of something like a song book.  The verse she reads is very powerful, and I'm touched by it.  (I wish I could remember what it was).  After she finishes reading it, my friend then reads it, after which another lady reads it.  

There are about 100 people in the church and it looks like everyone is going to get a turn at reading this verse, so I'm planning to read it myself.  But the verse is composed of several paragraphs that people are summarizing in a sentence or two when the read it, and I'm having a difficult time figuring out what I want to say when I get to the paragraphs.  After about 10 people read the verse, the go to something else.  This guy in the row in front of me asks me if I plan to come to their Wednesday night service and I tell him no, that the earliest I would be able to make it back would be the next Sunday.

*Bowling Alley - Event For Kids (WILD)*
I'm in a bowling alley while lucid where this event is being put on for these kids and where people are bowling.  I watch as this one tall kid with this blond hair gets up to bowl.  I decide to help him out so control the ball after he throws it to make sure it knocks all of the pins down.  He is so excited that he got a strike that he jumps up in the air. 

*Standing At The Bottom Of A Blacktop Road - Changing The Time Of Day (WILD)*
I'm standing on this blacktop road at the bottom of this hill while lucid wondering what happened to something.  Since it is evening time I change the time to be 8am in the morning where the sun is just starting to come out.  As it is quiet on this road I enjoy the peacefulness of being here.

*Walking Down Some Concrete Steps - Empty Parking Lot (WILD)*
I'm walking down these concrete steps while lucid that go to this parking lot below where there are two trashcans on the side of the sidewalk at the bottom.  While standing out in this empty parking lot I fill it full of cars and then make the parking lot empty again.

----------


## iadr

*Standing In The Middle Of This Busy Street Trying To Get Across - Letting Cars Run Through Me (WILD)*
I'm standing in the middle of this busy street trying to get across the street while lucid.  Although there are no cars coming on the side that I came from, the other side of the street is packed with cars that just keep coming.  There is finally a break in the stream of cars so I get ready to hurry across the street before the next wave of cars comes.  When I remember I'm dreaming though, I decide to slow down and let some cars run through me.  Because I am turned sideways, I barely feel the cars when they run through me.

*Climbing Down A Rope On The Side Of A Tall Building - Someone Reaching Out From A Helicopter And Pulling Me In (WILD)*
I'm climbing down this rope on the side of this tall building while lucid when there is suddenly a helicopter next to me that someone reaches out of and grabs me and pulls me into the helicopter.  As we fly off as I view the terrain under us.

*Renting Out A Hotel Room - People Cleaning The Hotel Up And Planning To Charge Me For Cleaning It  (WILD)*
I'm in this hotel while lucid that I'm planning to rent out for reason.  The people in charge of renting out the hotel are trying to figure out how much they want to charge to rent it.  As the hotel is really dirty they are spending a lot of time and money cleaning it, and are planning to charge me for cleaning the place.  When I find out they're planning to charge me for cleaning the hotel I tell them that the expense of cleaning the place should not be charged to me since the place should already be clean before I rent it.  Realizing I'm dreaming I use my imagination to clean the hotel and get rid of the people who were cleaning it.

*Being Pursued By Some Criminals While Traveling - Spending The Night At My Parents House (Very Vivid)*
I'm traveling with my brother while these convicts are after us.  As they have been breaking into our parents house we have some kind of agreement with the police to stay in our parents house to attract the criminals to their house where they can be caught by the police.  

We get to our parents house and go down into the basement to spend the night.  I have a lot of stuff I have left in this bedroom that I am surprised is still there.  I'm thinking that I should move it out before it gets stolen.  As this police officer is supposed to come over and visit us, when I hear someone in the bathroom I assume that it is him.  He opens the door and out comes this handsome looking fellow with his arms open wanting a hug.  I give him a hug after which I am sure he is the police officer who is there to help us.  He tells us that we are going to need to shave our heads because the criminals we are trying to attract like skinheads.  I ask him if my hair is short enough already but he tells me that I am going to have to shave all of my hair off.  I'm dreading having to shave my head but am planning to do it.

*Jogging Up A Steep Hill - Going Through Two People On The Sidewalk Ahead Of Me (WILD)*
I'm jogging up this steep hill while lucid when I notice a couple of people ahead of me walking up the sidewalk.  I get ready to jog out into the street to go around them, but then decide to just go through them since I'm dreaming.  So I jog right through them.  When I get to the top of the hill I look at my hands and body and can see that I'm a ghost.  I find it easier to float than jog, so begin floating.

*Getting Dressed After Having Worked Out - Imagining Myself Being Already Dressed (WILD)*
I'm at the gym while lucid where I have just finished working out and taken a shower, and am standing in front of my locker putting on my clothes.  I decide it would be easier to imagine myself already dressed, so imagine already being dressed.  I'm now ready to go back to work.

*Walking Past This Building - Kid In A Blue Sweatshirt Running Toward Me Trying To Scare Me / Blowing Him Away With White Light  (WILD)*
I'm walking down this sidewalk past this building while lucid when I come to this parking lot between these two buildings where this kid in a blue sweatshirt comes running toward me trying to scare me.  I expand my white light out toward him which blows him clear to the other side of the parking lot.  ::chuckle:: 

*Sitting In Front Of My Computer - Sitting A Glass Of Herbal Tea On The Desk (WILD)*
I'm sitting in front of my computer while lucid where I sit this tall glass of herbal tea down beside my monitor.  I'm being careful not to spill the tea on my keyboard.

*Floating High In The Air Next To This Mountain - Train Running Through Me (WILD)*
I'm high in the air next to this mountain while lucid where this train with these big yellow engines is coming around the mountain toward us.  The train runs right through me.  I continue floating on the side of this mountain after the train has gone by enjoying the view.

*Boston Terrier Playing With A Ball - Tilting His Head Sideways And Looking At Me (WILD)*
I'm watching this Boston Terrier while lucid who is laying on the ground playing with this ball.  He is moving all around chasing the ball without even standing up.  After he gets the ball, he turns his head sideways and looks at me like he is saying...huh?

----------


## iadr

*Work - Retirement Party (WILD)*
I'm at work while lucid where they are getting ready to have a big retirement party for my boss.  Since I've had nothing to eat all day I'm getting ready to chow down.

*Floating Down My Driveway - Noticing The Lights Are On In My House (WILD)*
I'm floating down my driveway while lucid when I look back and notice that all of the lights are on in my house and the shades are open.  I use my imagination to turn off the lights and close the shades and then cover my house with a protective white shield.

*Trying To Leave This Gym - Exercise Machines Too Close Together (WILD)*
I'm in this large gym trying to leave while lucid, but am having a difficult time finding an isle that I can fit through as the machines are all so close together and have people working out on them.  I find an isle at the end of the gym where no one is exercising and which I can barely fit through.  (What am I thinking?  Why didn't I just float out of the gym?)

*Driving A Bus - Turning Into A Parking Lot (WILD)*
I'm driving something like a bus while lucid and am getting ready to turn into this parking lot when I see two or three guys walking along the sidewalk headed toward the parking lot I'm getting ready to turn into.  As I seem to have enough time to turn into the lot ahead of them I go ahead and turn into the parking lot, making it just before they get there.

*Driving Through A Large Building - Guy Driving Another Guys Car And Getting Us Lost (WILD)*
Very erratic dream that started out as a WILD where I seem to be driving around inside this large building in a car trying to get to a certain floor in order to find out what is happening on that floor, after which I lose my lucidity a bit and am in this car with two guys, one of who is driving the other guys car and gets us all lost.  As we are driving through all of these neighborhoods lost I become lucid again.  

When the guy driving the car tells us he hopes he doesn't get lost because he's never been this way before, I tell him to just take his time and read the street signs as we come to them.  It doesn't help, because we get lost anyway.  As we are going up this hill our car is sputtering a lot, and I'm hoping we don't crash into one of the cars parking on both sides of the street, as there is just enough room for us to get through.  

Later I have something like a laptop computer that I'm typing on trying to get logged in, but I'm unable to see what I'm typing because of how dark it is in the car.  In addition the guy sitting next to me who is talking on this radio keeps bumping my arm interrupting my typing.  I finally get upset with him and ask him if he can get out of my way so I can finish typing.

*Getting On A School Bus Behind Two Friends - Black Guy Wearing A Hat Getting On The Bus And Standing In My Way  (WILD)*
I'm getting on this school bus behind two of my friends while lucid when this black guy wearing a top hat gets in between us.  He walks up onto the bus and just stands there as he is looking to see if someone is on the bus.  As he is standing in my way I am unable to sit down.  He finally notices me standing behind him and apologized and moves out of my way.

*Rolling Around This Office In A Chair - Floor Feeling Like It Is About To Cave In (WILD)*
I'm sitting in this chair with rollers on it in an office with something like tile floors while lucid.  As I'm rolling around in my chair I come to several places where the floor is uneven, which causes my chair to make these loud noises, and makes it feels like the floor is about to cave in on me.    

*On A Deck On Top Of This Building - Rolling Around In A Chair (WILD)*
I'm on this deck on top of this building while lucid where I seem to be rolling around in this chair.

*Checking Out An Insurance Policy At Work - Being Concerned About A 30 Day Waiting Period (WILD)*
I'm checking out this health insurance policy where I work while lucid, and am thinking I have to working this job for 30 days before I become eligible for the new insurance.  I become concerned that I might be without insurance for a short time if I switch to a different job, but then remember that the 30 day waiting period only applies to new employees.

*Airport - Guy Wanting To Learn How To Read People's Minds (Very Vivid)*
I'm someplace like an airport with this guy, and there is a gal on the other side of me, when the subject of healing comes up.  This guy is telling me about some gal who is able to read people's minds and who charges a lot of money for her services.  I'm telling him that I would never pay to have someone read my mind.  

He hands me this 500 page catalog of hers that is nothing but advertisements with gal advertising some kind of product on every single page.  I tell the guy that this book is a waste of money as it is nothing but advertisements, and tell him that if he wants to learn how to read people's minds that he should use this gift of healing that he is supposed to have and practice reading people's minds while he heals them.  As the guy is having a difficult time reading these graphs I grab a hold of them and pull them down to make them larger so he can read them.

Some guy comes along that has all of these different places on his body that he has something wrong with, who asks us to heal him.  I'm thinking that this is the perfect opportunity for my friend to practice the suggestion I just gave him.  He tries to read the guys mind while he attempts to heal him but fails miserably at both.  I try and am able to determine what is wrong with each place on this guy.  When the guy asks me what my secret it I tell him that I practice meditating and entering into a trance state every night.  When the lady next to me asks my advice on how to heal this guy I tell her to just enter a trance state and then picture herself being at all of these places on this guy in a dream and then healing him.  She likes the idea so starts using this method, after which I also decide to use this method.  (This is one of those dreams that even though not a lucid, was every much and maybe even more incredible than a lucid)

*Basement - Wasps And Mice (Very Vivid)*
I'm in this basement where I go into this bathroom where these small mice keep dropping out of the wall onto the floor, and then disappearing.  As I watch closely I see that they are climbing back up into the wall after they fall out.  There seems to be a whole nest of them inside the wall.  When I hit something all of these wasps then come out of the wall.  As there seem to be least 100 of them, I quickly leave the room before they can sting me.  I'm planning to get some bug spray and kill all of the mice and wasps in the wall. 

I walk out the back door of the house where I live in IRL and there is this long yellow plane flying only about 10 feet about the ground.  It is moving so slow it appears to be more like a Goodyear blimp, although it is shaped like a medium sized passenger plane that would carry about 15 to 20 people.  I'm sitting on my privacy fence when the plane flies by so close that I'm able to put my arms around the back of the plane.  I'm thinking about hanging onto the plane and letting it take me up into the air, but then get a cramp in my left foot.  As I am up in the air on my fence I am unable to press my foot against anything to get the cramp out so am stretching it one way and then the other to try to get the cramp out.  As nothing is working and the cramp is getting worst, I consider jumping down off my fence to put some pressure on my foot.  I wake up with a cramp in my foot.  (Another extremely vivid dream every bit as incredible as a lucid dream).

----------


## iadr

*Wooded Area With A Concrete Drop Off - Exploring (WILD)*

*Diving Off A Cliff - Walking Along A Creek Bank (WILD)*

*Standing In A Field - Enjoying A Cool Evening Breeze (WILD)*

*Parent's Basement- Racks In A Downstairs Closet (WILD)*

*Rock Quarry - Watching Trucks Moving Rock Around (WILD)*

*Standing Outsde This Building Where Some Kind Of Matches Take Place - Sign Advertising An Earlier Match (WILD)*

*Walking Down A Ramp - Walking Through An Airport (WILD)*

*In A Room With These Two Guys One Of Which Is Trying To Keep Me From Leaving - Jumping Over This Wall And Escaping (WILD)*

*Seeing Ice Cream Cones On Front Floor Of Car - Replacing With Box Of New Ice Cream Cones (WILD)*

*Being Tracked By The Police - Having Something Done In A Hospital After Which 5 Nurses Help Me Escape (Very Vivid)*

*Working On A Project With Several People From Work - Being Behind Everyone Else (Vivid)*

*In A Backyard With The Wife - Wife Starting This Mower That Is Going Around The Lawn By Itself (WILD)*

*Coming Out Of An Alley Between These Businesses - Sensing That People And Cars Are Then But Being Unable To See Them /Changing My Vibrations To See Them (WILD)*

----------


## iadr

*On A Ledge Of A Tall Building - Ending Up In My Backyard (WILD)*
I'm climbing down this rope ladder in my imagination when the ladder ends and I'm still way up in the air.  The scene comes alive as I'm now on this ledge next to this building walking around the building trying to find a window to climb into.  There are no windows anywhere though as there is only bricks behind me.  The scene changes and I'm standing in my backyard looking at this giant wood burning stove with this ashes in it. (Guess those ashes could have been me if I would have fallen off of that building IRL).

*Restaurant - Oriental Guy Cleaning This Table (WILD)*
I'm sitting in this restaurant while lucid watching this young oriental guy cleaning this table.  As soon as he gets it cleared off, this family comes and sits down at the table.  They seems to be getting ready to eat a lot of meat like steak and pork.

*Amusement Park - Merry Go Round (WILD)*
I'm at this amusement park while lucid where there is this huge merry-go-round with all of these horses and other animals on it.  I'm then walking down this lane with all of these businesses and saloons that look like they are from the old west.  There are these little kids standing in front of this general store that their parents have them dressed in these old west outfits.  Some people who work in this place are also dressed up in old west costumes posing for pictures with the kids.

*Riding In The Back Of A Pickup Truck - Needing To Take Some Medications (DILD)*I'm riding down the road in the back of this pickup truck with a bunch of people from work, and have a bunch of medicine that I need to take.  Some guy is applying some kind of medicine to my back when my new boss tells me that she'd be happy to apply this medicine for me if I ever need her help.  I become lucid at this point.  After the medicine is applied I am getting ready to take all of these pills when I wake up.

*Having Bought A Used Car With A Bad Front Axle - Buying A New Axle At A Junk Yard (Very Vivid)*
I'm out of town with the wife when this guy who is my relative in this dream suggests that I buy this car from this huge car lot for $150.  So I buy the car after which we discover that the front axle is bad.  We drive the car to a junk yard where this guy finds a used axle for us and puts it on the bottom of the car by putting one bolt on each side of it.  After he gets it on, it seems to be defective just like the one we had on earlier, so we are planning to return it.  The guy at the junk yard seems to think there is nothing wrong with it though so is taking a look at it.  We are sitting in this waiting room while the guy checks out the axle.  My friend who has brought a book begins reading.  I'm wishing I had brought a book also, but since I didn't just close my eyes and begin meditating.  Two young gals come in the waiting room who need to tell their mother something, so when their mother comes in, who is also have her car fixed, they tell her what they need to tell her.

*Dropping A Box Of Nuts And Bolts - Showing Back Up On The Floor After I Pick Them Up (DILD)*
I'm in this basement with a bunch of people I work with and am getting this small nut out of this box of nuts and bolts when I drop the box on the floor.  There are these tiny nuts and bolts all over the floor now.  After picking them all up and putting them back in the box, they are suddenly back down on the floor again.  To make matters worst, this guy I work with has dropped a box of screws all over the floor now.  So I'm picking up the nuts and bolts again trying to keep them separate from all of the screws that he dropped.  When my friend shows me that the nuts and bolts are all color coded to show which ones go together I'm planning to match them all up.  I realize that I'm dreaming at this point, so just imagine all of the nuts and bolts already being picked up after which they are.

*Driving A Car While Drunk - Driving Very Carefully (WILD)*
I'm driving this car while lucid while I appear to be drunk.  I am driving very slowly and carefully making sure not to break any laws.

----------


## iadr

*Concrete Dock - Standing On (WILD)*
I'm standing on this large concrete slab while lucid that I'm thinking is some kind of dock, but which I am uncertain exactly what it is or where it is located.  As I float up into the air to get a better look the only thing I see is this large concrete slab that I was standing on.  As I continue exploring I notice this fence around this place and some building nearby.  This place now seems to be the foundation of what is going to be a building.  When I look at my hands and body they are invisible, but as I concentrate on them they begin to form and take shape.

*Riding A Miniature Train Through These Mountains - Train Blowing Its Whistle And Ringing It's Bell (WILD)*
I have just climbed to the top of this structure in my imagination which has some cars waiting for me when I reach the top.  I had been expecting to see a roller coaster, but this looks more like a miniature train.  I climb into a car and the train takes off making the sound of a train chugging along as it goes, and ringing its bells and blowiing its whistle.  As I have a feeling that this train will take me to whereever I ask it to, I ask it to take me to the Great Pyramids.  I arrive at the Pyramids after which I seem to doze off.

*Following A Foreigner Who Is Taking His Family With Him To Escape From Something - Observing Him (WILD)*
I'm following this dark colored fellow while lucid in another country, who seems to be a foreigner, and who has his family with him.  He goes down this alley where he knows that I'm following him, and seems to know that I'm only observing him and will do him no harm.  He appears to be trying to escape from something.

*Iron - Taking Down To The Basement (WILD)*
I'm carrying this iron down into my basement for some reason while lucid.  As I have no idea why I have brought this iron down here I levitate it back upstairs and put it away in my bedroom.

*Living In A House I Used To Live In Over 20 Years Ago, But Now Sharing It With The X-Wife - Inviting An Old Girlfriend Over (Very Vivid)*

*Left Over Cake - Looking At Then Eating (WILD)*
I'm looking at what's left over from what looks like a large wedding cake while lucid.  There are only a few pieces left and it has this white icing with really rich, moist filling, something like a rum cake.  I grab a piece and eat it and it tastes really good.  As I concentrate more on the place I seem to be in a basement or small concrete reception center where a wedding reception is being held.  There are banners and decorations all over the place and it is very festive with people dancing and having a good time.

*Boarding A Bus And Taking Off Flying - Arriving At The Pyramids (WILD)*
I board this bus that says Pyramids on the front of it.  When I get on the bus and sit down the bus takes off flying in the air.  A bit later we arrive at the pyramids.  There's a group of people with me and we are all standing out in front of this pyramid.  As it feels hot and dry I create a refreshment stand that is shady and cool under it with beverages of all kinds.  Everyone now seems more interested in the refreshment stand than they do the pyramids.  After a while people begin walking back over to the pyramid and climbing up it.  I float up to the top of the pyramid and have a seat.  I feel sorry for all of my fellow travelers who are struggling to climb up the pyramid one block at a time who could easily be at the top of the pyramid if they used their imagination.

*Pogo Stick - Bouncing Around On All Over The Place (WILD)*
I'm on something like a pogo stick bounding around while lucid.  I get into this and begin bouncing all over the place.

*Back Yard - Looking In Some Trash Cans (WILD)*
I'm in my backyard while lucid looking at these trash cans that are only about half full of trash.  I decide it would be better to have all of the trash in only one trash can so begin moving it over from the other can when I realize this would be easier to do using my imagination.  So I imagine it already being in the other trash can after which it is.

*Driving Down A Freeway With The Wife - Missing My Exit (DILD)*
I'm driving down this freeway with the wife in a city I used to live in over 20 years ago when I drive past our exit.  I'm driving a long ways to get turned around to come back to the exit on the other side of the freeway when I become lucid and realize that I could imagine us already being where we want to be.  So I use my imagination to get us there.

*In The Basement With The Wife - Guy Giving Us Instructions On How To Get To This Place (WILD)*
I'm in this basement somewhere with the wife while lucid where this guy is giving us directions on how to get somewhere.  When I remember I'm dreaming so can just imagine us already being there, I imagine us already being there after which we are.

----------


## iadr

*Buying Large Bags Of Cat Food - Checking To Make Sure It's The Right Kind (WILD)*
I someplace while lucid with these two large bags of cat food in my cart that I'm planning to buy.  I begin to question if is the kind of cat food that my cats like though so check some out and find that it looks like their favorite food.  I see on the bag that one of the ingredients is tuna after which I am fairly sure that this is their favorite kind of food.  When I float up into the air for a look around I see that I'm in a some sort of warehouse like a Costco.

*Pink And White Rose - Picking, Then Smelling (WILD)*
I pick a rose up that is pink with white in it while lucid and am smelling it.  The rose has a lot of leaves and branches attached to it.

*Working On A Project - Supervisor Picking My Project As An Example ()*

*Driving A Car - Someone Reaching Over And Honking The Horn A Long Time (WILD)*
I'm driving this car while lucid when someone in the car with me reaches over and starts honking the horn.  They just keep holding the horn down making the horn go off.  (Interestingly enough this horn sounded very similar to these OM chants that I listen to while sleeping).

*In A Room With Some Other People - Being Checked Out By A Bomb Squad (WILD)*
I'm in this room with some other people while lucid where this bomb squad is going through all of my things checking for a bomb.  When they get to one of my things they do a very thorough check on it.

*Sitting In A Cafeteria With A Gal From Work - Sitting Behind Her In The Same Chair With My Arms Around Her (WILD)*
I'm sitting in this cafeteria with a gal from work while lucid and we're lovers.  At first we're sitting in separate chairs, but after this guy pours something on her head I go to get some paper towels from the bathroom to clean her hair with.  I pour hot water on half of the towels and keep the other half dry.  

When I get back to where my girlfriend is sitting she scoots up in her chair so that I can sit behind her, so I sit behind her and clean her hair with the towels.  She seems unconcerned about her hair since it was only water that the guy poured on it.  I had thought it was some other kind of liquid.  

After drying her hair I continue sitting behind her with my arms around her waist.  I get up to do something and when I come back she scoots over to the side of her chair to let me sit next to her.  So I sit next to her and have my arm around her.  Our heads are really close together while I am sitting with her.

*Cafeteria - Sitting Next To The Gal From Work Again (WILD)*
I'm trying to go the pyramids with this gal from my previous dream but end up back in the cafeteria sitting next to her again while lucid.

*Inside The Pyramids - Seeing These Tall Marble Walls And Seeing A Stairway On The Side  (WILD)*
I'm concentrating on going to the pyramids when I end up inside the pyramids while lucid.  I'm looking at these tall marble walls in a somewhat small room when I see a stairway on the side of the room, so I begin climbing up the stairs.

----------


## iadr

*Bathtub - Taking A Shower (WILD)*
I've just gotten into this bathtub while lucid that has a shower in it and a curtain around it when I sense that these small boys outside the bathroom are trying to look in to watch me take a shower.  I appear to be a female in this dream which is why these little perverts are trying to get a peak at me.

*Garden Center - Offices From The Gym (WILD)*
I'm outside this building at this garden center while lucid where I see a couple of offices that are usually in the gym and that have a couple of people working in them right out here in the open.

*Driving Down A Road In Egypt Early In The Morning - Sports Car Passing Me On The Right Side (WILD)*
I'm driving down this road in a car when I see this sports car coming up behind me really fast.  I stay in the left lane so that he can pass me on the right side.  I appear to be in another country like Egypt where I'm driving through this desert area early in the morning.

*Driving Down A Sandy Trail - Coming To A Large Gas Station / Going Through A Tourist Town (WILD)*
I'm either driving or flying along this sandy trail while lucid that goes between these two hills when I come to this large gas station with all of these self service pumps that appear to be a shell station.  I fill my car up with gas and am then driving through this small town with all of these souvenir shops.

*Observing A Giant Concrete Structure While Being Real Small - Changing My Size But Becoming A Giant (WILD)*
I'm observing this giant concrete structure while lucid that I assume to be a pyramid, only it is much taller than I expected as the block next to me is at least 5 times taller than I am.  As I appear to be the wrong size, I concentrate on becoming larger and am then looking down at what looks like a model pyramid.  I seem to have made myself too large here and am a giant.  I concentrate once again on becoming the right size and finally appear to become the right size as the pyramid now seems to look the way it should.  I begin climbing the pyramid one step at a time, but as this soon becomes too much work, grab onto this pulley that pulls me to the top of the pyramid.

*Looking Out Over This Beautiful River While Watching The Sun Set - Walking Down The River (WILD)*
I'm at this busy intersection while lucid when the scene changes and I'm looking out over this beautiful wide river with hills on both sides of it.  At first I thought I was looking out at the ocean because of how wide it is.  It is late afternoon and the sun is setting on the river creating a beautiful site.  I decide to test my control so go walking down the middle of the river on top of the water as I continue watching the sun set.

----------


## iadr

*Wooden Frame - Observing, Then Completing (WILD)*
I'm looking at this wooden house that is under construction that is all framed in but has nothing on the outside of it yet.  There are so many boards that this looks like it is going to be a very sturdy house.  I use my imagination to complete the construction and put walls up around the house.

*Taking A Small Plane To The Pyramids - Listening To My Old Boss Talking To This Guy I Work With (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this flimsy ladder in my imagination when the scene comes alive and this small airplane appears in front of me.  I climb into the plane and notice that it says Pyramids on the side of it.  The plane takes me to the Great Pyramids after which it circles the Pyramids and then lands on this landing strip next to them. 

I get out and look around, but all I see are these pyramids and a bunch of sand.  I work on slowing down my vibrations in order to be able to see the people around me, and now see tourists walking all around the place.  I begin creating a large sign over my head that says Iadr, but get distracted and doze off briefly.  When I become conscious again I float about 3/4 the way up the pyramid and have a seat.  The next thing I know I'm somewhere else listening to my previous boss talking to this guy I work with.

*Driving Down The Freeway - Blown Out Tire On The Road (WILD)*
I'm driving down this freeway in the left lane while lucid when I see this blown out tire laying in the road ahead of me.  I move over a bit to avoid running over the tire.

*Seeing My Cats - Picking Up And Hugging (WILD)*
I see my older female cat in my weight room while lucid, and then see my younger female cat come in the room and run out the door.  My big gray cat who is now deceased then comes walking casually through the living room.  I pick my big gray cat up and give him a big hug.

*Work - Seeing My Former Boss (WILD)*
I'm walking to my desk at work while lucid when I see my former boss standing in the isle talking to someone.

*Cat In A Plastic Wrapper - Moving Things Out Of The Road To Let A Car By (Very Vivid)*
I have this cat that has this plastic thing around his body for some kind of health condition that it has.  When I notice the cat having a difficult breathing because the front of the thing has closed, I begin working on getting the front of the plastic open.  The cat jumps out of the plastic thing and starts running around.  I'm hoping the cat will stay out of the road to keep from getting hit by this car that is waiting to come down the road but has had to stop because of all of these things that are out in the road.  I'm moving all of these things over into the side lane so that the car can get by us.  When I ask the driver which way he is going he just happens to need to go the way that all of the things are in the road, so I am going to have to move them all the way to the side of the road now.

----------


## iadr

*Walking Down A Sidewalk Early In The Morning - Changing The Time Of Day And The Weather (WILD)*
I'm walking down this sidewalk that is close to where I work while lucid.  It is early in the morning and the sidewalk is wet because it has been raining.  I cross the street at this stop light and continue walking toward my work.  I decide to change the environment so change it to be the middle of the day and have the sun shining and then create a nice breeze so that is feel pleasant outside.

*Driving Back From Somewhere Late At Night - Falling Asleep At The Wheel   (DILD)*
I'm driving back from someplace with the wife in a car and it is late at night and really dark outside.  We have a 2 hour drive to get home and I'm anticipating how good it is going to feel when we get into the city limits of our own city.  A car comes up behind us and passes us on the left after which it is gone because of how fast it was going.  We come up behind this car in front of us that going slower than we are which we pass.  While passing the car I see what appears to be a small animal of some sort in the middle of the road in front of us.  I appear to run over the animal without hitting it.  _Next thing I know I'm waking up from having fallen asleep at the wheel which causes me to become lucid.  When I wake up I panic at first because it is all dark around us and I have no idea if we are even still on the road.  We seem to be still be on the road, but I am wondering how we managed to stay on the road while I was asleep as it seems like I've been sleeping a long time.  I vow to not fall asleep again and concentrate on staying awake._  

*In A Locker Room Getting Dressed To Work Out - Gal Taking The Locker Next To Me  O_O  (WILD)*
I'm at the gym at work standing in front of a locker with my gym bag getting ready to get dressed to work out when this gal comes in and stands next to the locker next to me and gets ready to change into her work out clothes.  Although it seems strange having a gal in the locker room next to me I go ahead and start taking off my clothes to change into my gym clothes.

*Gym - Doing Pullups (WILD)*
I'm at the gym at work while lucid getting ready to do some pull ups on this pull up machine.  I have to reach way up to grab this bar but mange to grab it and do 6 pull ups.

*Boarding A Jet That Goes To The Pyramids - Getting Off And Climbing Up This Mountain (WILD)*
I'm walking along outside somewhere while lucid, but forget now what I was doing.  I come to a chain link fence that has an airport runway on the other side of it.  The scene changes and I'm floating in the air next to this jet airplane that says Pyramids on the side of it.  I am now inside the plane where at first it appears that I am the only one in there.  As I concentrate on slowing down my vibrations I then see all of these other people around me on the plane.

Everyone is excited and talking about how they can hardly wait to get to the Pyramids.  As we begin our descent, I see this beautiful river on the left side of us and the pyramids on the right side.  There are more than just the Great Pyramids, as I see several other pyramids also, with the most notable one being this one with a giant head on it.  

We land and everyone gets off the plane.  Everyone is talking about how excited they are to be here.  I'm then climbing up this mountain with a group of people when I notice this one guy who is having trouble as when he tries to jump to another place he falls back down on the mountain.  The scene changes and I'm watching these three airplanes, two of which make it over this mountain, but a third plane that crashes into the mountain.

*In A Gal's Basement Where There Are Ghosts - Technicians Setting Up A System To Capture The Ghosts (Very Vivid)*
I'm in this gal's basement with her and her daughter and several other people she has invited over, which gals seems to be my girlfriend.  Although it is still light outside and I can see these kids playing in her backyard, it is somewhat dark down her in her basement, and is haunted.  

When this guy on the other side of the room grabs this electronic device that is supposed to track ghosts, an unseen force picks him up and throws him all the way across the room.  I'm thinking that we could just go outside where it is light out and get away from this haunted place.  Something about the place lures me though as I want to find out more about what is going on here.  

I walk over and take three of these electronic devices off this wall to see if I can see any ghosts using them, but they just shine these lights on the other side of the room like flashlights.  The gal's daughter who I am with, who now appears to be a boy, starts acting very strange like he is possessed by a demon, which is throwing him all around. so I hold him down to keep him from being torn apart.  I'm feeling really sorry for this little guy and am trying to figure out how I can help him.

These six guys show up who are technicians and who bring this ghost detecting system with them.  They have all kinds of electronic devices and sheets that they are putting up over the windows to keep the light out.  This one sheet has all of these pictures of ghosts on it.  While they are setting up their system I go to use the restroom as I have to piss really bad.  

After I shut the door to the restroom the door starts shaking back and forth like someone is trying really hard to get in.  But when I open the door to check, there is no one there.  (Must have been one of those ghosts).  I close the door again and lock it with this hook lock.  Although the door fails to close all the way I figure the hook lock will keep anyone from coming in. 

There are these large windows in this bathroom that is allowing everyone from the basement to see in, so I'm looking for a light switch to turn out the lights.  I find a light switch and turn it off, but it only turns out half of the lights in the bathroom.  I find another switch and turn it off, but nothing happens.  I decide to just turn my back toward the window so no one will see me and take a piss because I have to go so bad.  I look for a stool to piss in, but there's no stool in this bathroom (that figures).  So I find this drain that has all of these electrical wires running down into it and start pissing in it.  I am hoping I don't short any of the electrical circuits out.  I take a nice long piss after which I feel much better.

As I'm taking a piss I become aware of all of these kids screaming in the other room as the system the technicians installed has captured all of the ghosts which are now flying all over the basement.  I hear the kids mothers telling them to stay in the room.  I'm wishing at this point that I was in the basement so I could be witnessing this, but I have to piss so bad that I decide to finish pissing first before going back out into the basement.  I wake up while I am still pissing.  (How I missed getting lucid in this dream I have no idea).

*In A Gal's Basement Where There Are Ghosts - Reentering Previous Dream (WILD)*
I'm back in the bathroom from the previous dream getting ready to go back out into the basement, only I'm lucid this time.  When I open the bathroom door I feel two ghosts fly through me that come into the bathroom.  I quickly close the door to keep any more ghosts from escaping from the basement.  When I get into the basement I can sense all of these ghosts flying around the room really fast.  There appear to be about 15 of them flying around.

*Three Guys Walking Out Of A Building - Levitating Then Setting Back Down (WILD)*
I'm watching these three guys walking out of this building while lucid, which all appear to be executives, and two of which have bald heads.  I decide to have a little fun, so levitate them a little ways into the air and then set them back down, after which they all have this surprised look on their face.

*Cat Standing On A Table - Running Away Before I Can Pick Her Up (WILD)*
I'm looking at my youngest cat while lucid who is standing on this glass or marble table.  When I get ready to pick her up she takes off running.

*Wooden Door - Closed (Telling Me It Is Time To Stop Dreaming And Get Up (WILD)*
I'm looking at this wooden door that is closed while lucid, which I perceive is telling me that it is time to get up and stop dreaming.

----------


## iadr

*Playing A Pinball Machine - Lights Out On The Machine (Very Vivid)*
I'm playing a pinball machine in my basement but am having difficulty seeing the ball because all of the lights in the machine seem to have gone out.

*Car Passing Me In The Left Lane - Car Being Hit By A Pickup Truck And Pushed Into The Guard Rail (WILD)*
I'm driving down the freeway while lucid when a car passes me in the left lane.  After the car passes me this pickup truck comes up behind it that is going way too fast and runs into and it and turns it around sideways and pushes it into the railing.

*Jogging Along This Road When A Large While Truck Pulls Up Next To Me - Taking Off Flying  (WILD)*
I'm jogging along this road while lucid where I jog on the weekends when this large white truck pulls up beside me.  There is another car coming from this road that crosses this road, but it is still a ways off.  I say hi to a couple of guys in the truck after which they say something to motivate me with my running.  Since I'm on top of this hill I decide it would be more fun to fly than continue jobbing, so I fly along the rest of the route.

*Taking Someone To See Some Property - Giving Them A Tour Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm taking someone down to see some property while lucid that my parents used to own to give them a tour of the property.  When I get there it looks exactly what it used to look like over 30 years ago.  Since it's a dream I give them a real fast tour using my imagination.

*Circus - Guy Asking Me If I'm Going To Be Able To Get My Motorcycle Unfrozen (WILD)*
I'm someplace like a circus while lucid where this guy asks me if I'm going to be able to get my motorcycle unfroze, as it seems like a motorcycle I normally ride in the circus is in storage.  Since this lady was the one who was responsible for putting my motorcycle in storage, and is the one who would take it out, I tell him to check with her to find out when it can be taken out of storage.  (I must be shape shifting here, because I not only have a motorcycle, but have never been in a circus....except for in my dreams of course, where it seems like I'm always in a circus). 

*Going Through A Parking Lot - Entering A Store And Having What I Need Automatically Put In My Cart (WILD)*
I'm either jogging or walking through this parking lot while lucid.  It's night time and I see this car with its lights on backing up out of this parking space that's in the middle of the lot ahead of me on the left.  Another car further up on the right side then starts backing out.  When I see the entrance of the store in front of me I head toward the door.  The door opens automatically and I walk in.  A tall gentleman with a big smile and a mustache greets me as I walk in.  There is a cute gal with a nice smile standing here also.  I decide to make a quick stop here so just imagine having everything I need already in my cart and leave. No need to check out since I'm dreaming.

*Lifting A Barbell - Weights Slipping Off The End (WILD)*
I'm lifting this barbell while lucid when the weights on the right side of it start to slip off.  I put the barbell down and push the weights back over to keep them from falling off.  There is something that is supposed to automatically push the weight over that I'm waiting to get.  I sense that the scene represents something that I'm doing at work that I'm having to push thing over on, but am waiting for something to do it automatically for me.

*Boarding A Large Helicopter And Going To The Pyramids - Talking To A Neighbor Boy / Changing The Environment (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this flimsy ladder in my imagination when the scene comes alive and there is this large helicopter above me that says pyramids on the side of it.  I climb into the helicopter and it takes me to the Great Pyramids.  When we arrive we hover over the top of the tallest pyramid after which a ladder drops down that I climb down onto the top of the pyramid.  After sitting down I concentrate on manifesting a large sign above my head that says Iadr.  

When I look down at these people at the bottom of the pyramid, they look like match sticks walking around.  This is much higher than I thought it would be as I thought I'd be able to see people better from up here.  I decide to go to the bottom of the pyramid, so dive off and fly down to the bottom.  A neighbor boy that I have known for some time and that I recently helped get a job at this restaurant I eat at, just happens to be standing at the base of the pyramid, so I go over and start talking to him.  I have no idea where everyone else went, but he's the only one down here now.  

I tell my friend to follow me and I'll show him the insides of the pyramid.  We float through the wall and I show him around this tall room with these marble walls with decorations on them.  As something is about to happen in here, we leave and go back outside.  When we get back outside, we're standing in this sandy area talking while the sun is beating down on us.  I decide to change the environment, so change it to be night time, and bring a cool breeze into the area to cool us off.  I float up in the air to get a better view of the place and see this river on the side of the pyramids.  There are also people walking around all over the place again.

*Reentering Previous Dream At The Pyramids - Seeing My Friends Aura / Remembering Something From Real Life (WILD)*
I reenter the previous dream where I was at the Great Pyramids, and am standing at the base of the pyramid talking to my neighbor again.  As I concentrate on seeing his aura, I see what looks like beams of sunlight with streaks of bright white light in it and sparks of purple at the outer ends radiating out of him as he smiles. When I concentrate on remembering something from real life I think I remember the address of where I lived over 20 years ago and then repeat it.  But the address I repeat is where I live now.  I try again and this time am able to repeat the address of where I lived over 20 years ago.

*Diving Off A Rock Cliff And Landing In Some Water Below - Blowing Myself Up Then Being Pulled Back Together (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this rope in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I come to this rock cliff.  I climb up on the cliff and am suddenly real high in the air looking out over this canyon.  I dive off the canyon and feel myself turning somersaults real slow, like slow motion, all the way down.  I reach the bottom and enter this water head first.  I'm now someplace like the ocean where I'm fairly close to the shore walking along in this shallow water.  I can feel the waves, which are fairly strong, beating against my legs as I walk through the water.  

When I decide to attempt the task of exploding myself a large motor boat appears in front of me.  I get into the boat and begin heading out into the ocean going directly into the waves.  As I get going faster and faster and the waves become higher and higher I'm thinking that the boat will soon explode with me in it.  We finally hit a wave so large that the boat shatters, but I'm still in one piece floating above the water.  As a piece of dynamite just happens to appear in front of me I light it with a lighter that I just happen to have and stick it down my throat.  The dynamite goes off and I shatter into several pieces, although the pieces are larger than I had expected them to be.  After exploding, something like a large rubber band that is connected to all of the pieces pulls me back together again.

----------


## iadr

*Gutter - Putting Up (WILD)*
I'm putting up this gutter on my house while lucid, something I was doing earlier in the day, and have three screws that I need to get to go in further.  When I put my large drill on them, to my surprise they go in all the way.

*Mechanic's Driveway - Needing To Get My Car Down His Muddy Driveway (WILD)*
I'm down in my mechanic's driveway needing to bring my car down to the bottom of the driveway.  My car is parked on the road at the top of the driveway, and the main entrance to the driveway is really muddy.  I'm concerned that if I drive my car down the driveway that I will leave some deep ruts, so want to avoid doing that.  I'm thinking about just driving across his yard to bring my car down.  Since I'm dreaming I just levitate my car using my imagination and place it at the bottom of the driveway.

*Parking Lot Outside Of This Thrift Store - Getting Ready To Have Something Brought Out To My Van (WILD)*
I'm in my van in the parking lot at this thrift store while lucid, but am parked in front of this other store waiting for something to be brought out to be put into my van.  The parking lot is almost empty, which is quite unusual for this place.  I'm thinking that it must be Sunday and the thrift store is closed.  I use my imagination to have the thing I'm waiting for already loaded in my van, then change the parking lot to be busy and have a lot of festivities going on, then change it back to being quiet again.

*Driveway - Two Cars Missing (WILD)*
I'm out in my driveway while lucid when I notice that two of my cars are missing.  I know that the wife doesn't have them because she has her own car, so I know that something is wrong with this scene.  I use my imagination to to fix the scene and have all of my cars back in the driveway.  Now things are the way they should be.

*Gal Practicing Some Type Of Movements In This Hallway - Someone Following Me To Next Floor (Very Vivid)*
I'm on the lower floor of this building where some gal who is dressed up like a gypsy is doing some of exercises like martial arts in the hallway.  Although I'm on the other side of the hallway, I sense that she notices me.  As I head up these stairs to another floor I sense that someone is following me and think that it's her.  When I get to my destination there is this guy behind me who works for this girl and wants me to be her agent.  Suddenly he is the business manager for this weird looking guy and gal who are with him who are both short and stocky, and have on black outfits, and have these black marks on their faces which make them look like they are into the occult.  

Although they look like such dark creatures by the way they are dressed and made up, this guy has the most pleasant smile on his face which makes me think they might be alright.  Still I'm a bit hesitant to want to have anything to do with them and am telling them how clean cut and righteous I am  ::chuckle:: .  Although the guy keeps smiling at me with his reassuring smile I'm planning to tell them that I need a little time to think about being their business manager.

*Taking A Small Plane To The Pyramids - Parachuting Down And Landing On Top Of This Pyramid / Giving A Tour (WILD)*
I'm water skiing along this really wide river in between these mountains while lucid when I see this long metal shed that says Pyramid Industries on it. The boat lets go of me and I go skiing into shore.  An attractive young lady comes out to greet me and tells me she will show me the way to the plane that will take me to the pyramids.

On the other side of the metal shed is an airfield with a single airplane sitting on it with this guy with a beard sitting in it.  The lady escorts me to the plane, then smiles and waves goodbye to me as I board the plane.  The plane takes off and and in no time we are flying over the pyramids as we seem to have been in a neighboring country.  As we fly over the pyramids, the pilot points out various area of interest to me like the Nile river, the Pyramids, some tourist sections, and several other pyramids, as there are pyramids everywhere.  

As there appears to be no place for the pilot to land he tells me that I will have to jump out and use a parachute to get down to the pyramids.  I jump out of the plane, open my parachute and begin floating down.  I land right on top of the tallest pyramid and my chute comes down right on top of me.  When I get the chute off of me the wind starts taking it and pulling me with it down the side of the pyramid.  I'm trying to get the chute unhooked before it pulls me all the way down.  I finally get the chute unhooked and climb back up to the top of the pyramid.  

I'm up so high that I appear to be in a cloud or else some fog.  I concentrate and create a large aura around myself that reflects my name in it.  I feel like a large ball of glowing energy at the top of the pyramid now.  I decide to wait here until I sense someone else in the area, so continue sitting at the top of the pyramid generating white light out from myself.  I sense some tourist arrive at the base of the pyramid so float down like a feather to meet them.

There's an older man with a young wife with two kids, a girl who appears to be 4 years old and a boy who appears to be 6 years old.  We walk over to the pyramid and I show them how the outside is constructed (as if I'm some kind of expert  ::chuckle:: ).  The blocks are so tall that they are as tall as we are as we appear to be midgets.  As I sense that something is wrong with this scene I change the blocks to be steps that we can climb up on.  Only it seems like what changed is our size so that we are now normal size.

Several other people show up so I'm now showing this entire group of people how this pyramid was constructed.  Since no one wants to climb up the outside of the pyramid, I offer to show them what the inside of it looks like.  We all go inside the pyramid, but it is dark and spooky feeling in there, sort of like a void, so we leave and come back outside.  Some time seems to have elapsed because the sun is now shining and it is warm outside.  

Everyone leaves except for the first family that I met, and they stay behind to pick my brains and ask me questions about myself and how I got there.  I tell them that I'm a normal person lie they are, but that I get out and do things at night while I'm dreaming.  They think its neat that I'm able to do this and then thank me for my time and leave.  I go back into the pyramid by myself and find this room with a bed in it and lay down to take a nap.

*Wolf Trying To Sneak Up On Me, Then Slowing Down and Coming Up To Make Friends - Representing Someone Who Was Going To Try To Force Me To Do Something Who Is Now Making Friends With Me To Get Me To Do Something (WILD)*
I'm someplace while lucid where I see this wolf sitting down look at me, which then gets up when I'm not looking and starts running toward me to attack me.  When I turn toward him he stops and begins moving slowly toward me like he wants to make friends with me.  I sense that this scene represents a situation IRL where someone who wants me to do something for them was at first going to try to force me to do it, who after I notice what they are doing, are now trying to make friends with me to try to get me to want to do it for them.

*Gal At Work - Modeling A Swim Suit (WILD)*
I'm at work while lucid where this gal I used to work with is modeling this swim suit.  She comes out and turns around like a model would with this swim suit on.  She is wearing some jeans that she has to take off first before she can model the swim suit for us.  The main thing I notice are her long beautiful legs.

*Climbing Up This Steep Reddish Colored roof And Grabbing A Pole On Top - Letting Go And Sliding Backwards Down The Roof And Falling To The Ground (WILD)*
I'm on top of this reddish colored roof while lucid, which is a circular roof that goes up to a point on this very high building.  The roof is difficult to climb up, but I finally manage to climb up and grab a hold of this pole on top.  Since I'm dreaming I let go of the pole and slide down the roof backwards and fall off and crash to the ground.  That's all I remember.

----------


## iadr

*Needing To Get Into This Parking Lot - Having To Wait On This Gal To Leave In Her Car (WILD)*
I'm sitting in my car waiting to get into this parking lot while lucid, and am having to wait until this gal leaves in her car before I can get in.

*Way Up High In The Air On This Grated Platform - Jumping Off And Bouncing On A Trampoline / Seeing A Chariot Being Pushed Back Into These Bushes (WILD)*
I'm really high in the air on this black grated platform while lucid, so make the scene feel as dangerous as possible by having there be no railing on the side of the platform.  I'm so high in the air that I'm unable to see the ground.  Since I know I'm dreaming I dive off the platform and begin doing slow somersaults on the way down to the ground.  I have no idea what is below me until I get down there and find this large black trampoline.  

I begin bouncing on the trampoline and am bouncing even higher than the platform I dived off of.  The scene changes and I'm looking at what looks like a shiny old car like a Model-T.  As I get closer though I see that it is a chariot with horses on the front of it that is being pushed back into this wooded area by these Indians to hide it.  There are also Indians in the chariot.  After a while the danger passes, so the chariot is pulled back out from the wooded area.

*Seeing Some People Playing Volleyball - Getting A Young Gal To Play And Joining Them (WILD)*
I've just slid down this really long side in my imagination that goes down to this beach when the scene comes alive and I see these four people playing beach volleyball.  There are two guys and two gals playing.  When they walk over and offer me a beer I say no thanks to the beer but ask them if they would like another player for their game.  They tell me that if I can find another person to play that they will let me play volleyball with them.  

As this young gal who is only about 14 years old just happens to walk by I ask her if she would like to play volleyball.  She says she would, so we go over to join the others. When we get there, a guy from one of the teams goes over and joins this guy and gal on the other side of the net, which leaves the lady on our team.

We begin playing and the 14 year old girl turns out to be really good as she is diving all over making all kinds of shots and saves.  We win the game after which she has to leave. I leave also and go walking out into the ocean.  I keep walking until I disappear.

*Standing In A Grassy Field - Looking Out At These White Clovers (WILD)*
I'm standing out on this grassy plain with all of these white clovers while lucid when I see this fence with a gate up ahead.  As I see no houses around this appears to be a vacant field somewhere out in the country.

*Looking At some Tree Limbs Hanging Down On My Shed - Imagining Them Being Gone (WILD)*
I'm in my backyard looking at my shed that has these tree limbs hanging down on it that I had just cut down earlier that day.  As I know that something is wrong with this scene I use my imagination to have the branches cut down and removed.

*Guy Evaluating Locations To Live At - Finding A Location He Likes (Vivid)*
I'm watching these guys who are evaluating these different locations and age groups in this city where I live when they find this area by 129th and Q Street that they like because it is cheaper to live there and is just as secure as the other locations.

*Looking Out At My Back Porch - Outside Door Being Open (WILD)*
I'm looking out at my back porch when I notice that the outside door has been left open.  So I use my imagination to close it.

----------


## iadr

*Warehouse - Guy Pointing Something Out To Me (WILD)*
I'm in this warehouse store while lucid where this guy is pointing some things out to me on this far wall.  As I look I see oranges, apples, and other fruit along this wall.  I float up to get a look around and then spin like a whirlwind when I leave the place.

*Painting Of A Forest - Walking Into And Exploring (WILD)*
I'm in what appears to be a museum while lucid, where I see this giant painting of a forest with tall trees on a wall. I walk into the painting and am in this forest with all of these tall trees around me.  I feel time flying by me as I stand in this forest.  I can go only so far in this forest because when I go sideways I end up on the side of the painting where the forest ends and there is a wall.  I feel the same thing when I go toward the back of the forest as the painting will only allow me to go so far.  

*Black Locomotive Taking Me To The Pyramids - Skeleton Walking Toward Me Flapping His Jaws (WILD)*
I'm standing in this forest from a previous dream when this black locomotive with a red chimney pulls up in front of me.  I climb onto the engine and it takes off flying in the air.  I get a feeling that we're probably headed to the pyramids.  Sure enough the locomotive heads right toward this pyramid and lands on top of it.  I decide to stay inside the locomotive since it's a lot more comfortable in here than it is on the pyramid.  It even has air conditioning.  

I begin looking around and using my intuition to see if I can sense if anyone else is in the area, but nothing comes to me.  I decide to find a mummy to talk to and as I do this skeleton comes walking toward me flapping his jaws like he's trying to say something, but nothing comes out.  This looks so funny that I start laughing.  I use my imagination to return him to the coffin he came out of and then start walking around the pyramid exploring the inside of it.  I concentrate on floating outside the pyramid to if anyone has shown up that I can meet, but no one seems to be there.  After waiting a while I take off flying.

*Climbing Down The Side Of A Pyramid - Becoming A Giant And Being Taller Than The Pyramid (WILD)*
I'm climbing down the side of this pyramid when the scene comes alive and I'm like a giant, as I am now taller than the pyramid.  I drift off to sleep after this.

*Sitting In A Car In The Middle Of No Where - Waiting For Something To Happen (WILD)*
It's dark outside and I'm sitting out in this car in the middle of no where while lucid waiting for something to happen.

*Backyard - All Lit Up (WILD)*
I walk outside on my back porch while lucid.  When I look outside in my backyard it is all lit up, much brighter than usual.  Stranger yet, as I walk out into my backyard I am able to see all around my backyard and on the inside of my house all at the same time.

*Trying To Send A Fax To Someone's Regular Phone - Using My Imagination To Sent It To Their Fax Number (WILD)*
I'm trying to send a fax to someone while lucid when I realize that I'm trying to send it to their regular phone line when I should be trying to send it to their fax line.  So I get their fax number and use my imagination to send it to their fax number.

*Looking At My Cat Standing On The Dining Room Floor - Floor Tilted Up And Cat Sticking Out / Adjusting My Vision (WILD)*
I'm looking at my cat standing on the dining room floor while lucid, only everything is tilted sideways so that my cat is sticking out from the floor that is standing straight up in the air.  I adjust my vision and rotate everything around so that the floor is flat like it is supposed to be.

*At The Top Of This Slide - Being Shot Out Of This Machine (WILD)*
I'm at the top of this slide looking down into this square tube while lucid.  I'm then in the tube watching this guy in front of me being shot out of the tube.  After he gets shot out it is my turn and I get shot out of the tube.  I go about 20 feet out and then float down to the bottom.

*Walmart - Watching Items Being Added To This Receipt And Totalled (WILD)*
I'm someplace like Walmart while lucid where the wife has just bought something that is being added to an item on this receipt that I am buying.  I watch as the item is magically added to the paper receipt and then totaled up at the bottom.

*Helicopter Taking Me To The Pyramids - Tour Guide Take Us Inside The Pyramids / Young Gal Thinking I'm Old (WILD)*
This helicopter just happens to be in front of me while I'm lucid, so I board it and it takes off flying.  As it takes off flying I am watching all of these beautiful structures below of domes and other buildings.  As we begin heading out over the ocean I assume we are heading to the Pyramids.  As this is starting to feel like a very long flight I decide to speed it up, so imagine us already being at the Pyramids.  

The helicopter lands at the base of this pyramid after which this door opens and stairway drops down.  I exit the helicopter with several other people and wait for a tour guide to show up to give us a tour around the Pyramids.  This old Arabian looking fellow with a turbin on his head shows up and introduces himself as our guide.  He begins by telling us the story behind the Pyramids and then takes us for a tour inside to an area where there's a tomb.  

I'm unsure who all else is in our group, but I sense this one young gal who appears to be about 17 or 18 years old, who is wearing shorts and sandals.  Suddenly it is just her and I standing there.  As I'm unable to sense who she is I just concentrate on sending a message of who I am.  I sense that the gal is thinking something like "Man, you're really old", so tell her that I may be old, but that I'm a lot younger than those mummies in the pyramids are.  I then get an idea, so change my looks to be an attractive young fellow, after which she seems more interested in me.

*Listening To A Radio That Is Picking Up Static - Turning The Dial But Having No Sound / Imagining There Being Music  (WILD)*
I'm listening to this radio while lucid that it turned to this station all the way to the right, but am hearing nothing but static.  I begin tuning the dial to another station to try to pick up something, but am unable to find a single station as every place is blank.  I change the scene using my imagination so that when I hit certain spots on the dial I now hear music.I'm unsure who all else is in our group, but I sense this one young gal who appears to be about 17 or 18 years old, who is wearing shorts and sandals.  Suddenly it is just her and I standing there.  As I'm unable to sense who she is I just concentrate on sending a message of who I am.  I sense that the gal is thinking something like "Man, you're really old", so tell her that I may be old, but that I'm a lot younger than those mummies in the pyramids are.  I then get an idea, so change my looks to be an attractive young fellow, after which she seems more interested in me.

*Listening To A Radio That Is Picking Up Static - Turning The Dial But Having No Sound / Imagining There Being Music  (WILD)*
I'm in a boat listening to this radio while lucid on which the dial is turned all the way to the right and which is only picking up static.  I try tuning the dial to another station but all of the stations are picking up static.  I use my imagination to cause the radio to start playing music.

----------


## iadr

*Cats - Watching (WILD)*
I'm looking at my two cats while lucid, one of which is laying on the kitchen floor without a care in the world while the other one is walking by her about two feet away.  For once they are having no problem being around each other.

*Starrider - Standing In My Driveway (WILD)*
I just happen to see my good friend Starrider standing in my driveway while I'm lucid.

*Movie Threater - Climbing Up To The Top Row Of The Balcony (WILD)*
i'M in a movie threater while lucid climbing up these stairs in this balcony to get to the top row of the left side where I'm supposed to meet the wife.  Although it is somewhat dark I am able to tell that no one is sitting in this row yet, so am planning to just wait here for the wife to arrive.

*Walking By A Parking Garage - Floating Up And Seeing That It Is A Hotel With A Parking Garage Below (WILD)*
I'm walking along this street that goes by this parking garage while lucid.  It is night time outside and I can see cars parking inside the garage as I walk by. As I float to the top of the garage to get a better look I see that this is a hotel, a Ramada Inn I believe, with a parking garage in the lower level.

*Waiting In Line To Go Into An Amusement Park - Woman From Another Line Crowding In Front Of Me (WILID)*
I'm standing in line getting ready to go into someplace like Disney World while lucid.  There is only one guy ahead of me in line who is going through the gate when a woman from the line next to us crowds in front of me just before I get ready to go through the gate.  A bit annoyed with her as this is the second day in a row a woman has crowded in front of me like this, I levitate her into the air and turn her upside down before letting her back down.  

*Waiting To Cross This Street - Walking Out And Letting Cars Run Through Me (WILD)*
I'm trying to cross this street while lucid, but the cars just keep coming.  There is finally a space between the next car so I think about crossing the stree when I remember that I wanted to let some cars run through me.  So I walk out into the street and let the cars run through me while I'm crossing the street. I feel nothing as they run through me as I appear to be a ghost.

*Laying In Bed With The Wife - Trying To Answer The Phone (DILD)*
I'm laying in bed with the wife and we have been expecting our grown son that we have in this dream to call as he is taking a trip somewhere and has planned to call us during his trip.  He has told us that because of a problenm he has been having with his cell phone, that he has to let his phone just keep rining when he calls. When I hear this steady ring that just keeps going without any pausesI reach back to answer the phone at which time I also become lucid.  Suddenly the phone stops rining as I realize this is a dream and the phone is not ringing at all.

*Having Written A Query - Phone Going Off (DILD)*
I've just finished writing this query for my x-boss that is taking a long time to run when I hear this phone going ringing.  I'm turning around answer this phone that is goin off that I'm thinking is my son calling when I become lucid.

*Getting Ready To Sell John This Property - Wondering If He Knows How Much The Tax Rate Is (WILD)*
I'm getting ready to sell this piece of property to some guy while lucid, but am wondering if he knows how hight the tax rate is on this property since it is in a business area.

*Walking Across The Country - Going Across This River And Through All Of These Malls (Very Vivid)*
I'm going across the country to get somewhere and am walking through all of these malls.  I end up going through three separate malls, all of which are quite large, but the last one that is huge.  After going through the first two malls I am walking across this river on something like a wooden plank.  While walking across this river that has this large bridge high above it, I notice a couple of large gym bags floating in the water that I decide I would like to have. So after checking to make sure no one on the bridge is watching me I pick up the gym bags and stuff them in this larger gym bag that I am alreacy carrrying and have several things already in.  

I pass through this door with a lock on it that I check to make sure is unlocked so that I can get back through it if I need to come back. After getting across the river I enter the third mall which is a really huge mall and where all of these singing groups are on the right side of lower level putting on some kind of concert. There are so many singing groups that they go all the way around this side of the mall. As there is too little room to get by the singing groups on this side of the mall, I begin walking around the other side of the mall.

I come to this checkpoint where these security guards are checking everyone's bags, so show them my bag which is now a large shopping bag with a couple of smaller shopping bags in it and some other things like crepe paper.  I meet this young gal that I had come here to find and get into this car with her and two guys who are her friends. After the gal asks me if I had any trouble getting by security and I tell her no, she takes out this small bottle of stuff that smells good and begins spraying it all over herself. It not only has a sweet smell to it but I notice it is starting to make her high as I also feel myself getting high from the smell.  I notice that the two guys with her have similar bottles with them that they are using and have almost used up.

I then notice that I have also have a small spray bottle that I have been carrying around with me using and wondering if this is why I've been feeling so good all day. Wnen I try spraying my bottle which is larger than the bottles my frineds have nothing is coming out until I notice that I have finger over the end of it and remove my finger.  I spray it all over my body and even spray some in my mouth. It has a sweet taste to it.  

When I ask the gal how much her stuff costs she tells me it is a rip off, but tells me that the bottle of stuff that I have costs $1.50.  I'm thinking that the stuff that she has much be a lot more potent than the stuff that I have so costs more, and am thinking that the stuff that I have is pretty reasonable since it seems to work fairly well.  We are still driving around in this car when I wake up.

----------


## iadr

*Keeping Track Of How Many People Use This Guys System - Guy Working Toward A Goal*

*Waiting To Go On A Roller Coaster - About To Achieve It's Goal Of Having So Many Riders* 

*Jogging Down A Road - Getting To A Street That I Turn Down (WILD)*
I'm jogging along this road while lucid that I jog along IRL when I get to this road that I normally turn down.

*Going Down Into A Tennis Court - People Playing Tennis (WILD)*
I feel myself going down while lucid and end up at this tennis court that has a high fence around it, and where there are several people playing tennis.

*Walking Down These Steps Into A Flower Garden - Crosses Appearing In Front Of Me (WILD)*
I'm walking along these steps while lucid when I come to this flower garden where there are flowers everywhere.  While standing here a string of wooden crosses flashes across my mental screen which leads me to believe that this is some sort of memorial garden.

*Going Down Into A Large Concrete Hole - Pyramids Appearing In Front Of Me (WILD)*
I'm going down these steps into what seems like a large concrete vault while lucid. At the bottom of the steps I find myself at the Great Pyramids. I seem to the be the only one here except for these construction workers that are doing some kind of work in the area.

----------


## iadr

*Tennis Court - Woman walking By (WILD)*

*Going Down A Road - Turning Up A Hill (WILD)*

*Standing In A Park - Seeing All Of These Colors (WILD)*

*Driving Up A Winding Road - Cars Driving On This Road That Is About Intersect My Road (WILD)*

*Walking Up A Sidewalk With Water Running On It - Going Into A parking Garage And Finding A Friend At Work (WILD)*

*Needing To Find Out How Long This Parking Lot Is - counting My Steps While Walking Up The Parking Lot (WILD)*

*watching A Helicopter That Has Lost Control - Smoke Coming From Top Of Building That Helicopter Crashed On (WILD)*

*Backing My Van Up In A Parking Lot - Being Careful To Make Sure No Kids Are Behind Me (WILD)*

*Chinese Green Beans - Moving Over To My Plate With A Butter Knife (WILD)*

*Looking At This Beautiful Wide Lkae - Lake Going Around This Bend And Having Trees On Both Sides Of It (WILD)*

*In A Room With Maroon Colored Carpet - Seeing These Metal Folding Chairs (WILD)*

*Staying In A Hotel For Weeks While Going Through A Class Out Of Town - Guy Trying To Get Into My Room (WILD)*

*Looking At A Wire Coming Into My House That Has Pulled Part Of The House Off With It - Putting The Piece Back Using My Imagination (WILD)*

*Having To Guess These Words - Guessing All Of Them* 

*With A Group Of People At Work - Trying To Guess 5 Girls Names Using These Letters*

----------


## iadr

*In Charge Of Scheduling A Baseball Playoff Series - watching The Final Game To Determine Which Team Will Be In The Playoffs (Vivid)*

*Hockey Players - watching, Then Joining (WILD)*

*Getting Ready To Cross This Street - Seeing Guy I Know On The Other Side (WILD)*

*School - Listening To A History Lecture Then Heading To A Math Class (WILD)*

*Ceiling Fan - Pulling Around With This Cord (WILD)*

*Standing On A Corner Ledge - Diving Off And Landing On A Grassy Field Below (WILD)*

*Making Some Herbal Tea - Tea Bag Laying On The Counter (WILD)*

*PUlling A Little Red Wagon - Plating A Flower Garden That Grows Before My Eyes (WILD)*

*Standing On These Bards At The Top Of A Tower - Legs Shaking From Being So High (WILD)*

*Way Up High - Looking Out Over A Park Below (WILD)*

*Looking At Some People Standing Outside a House Which Had A Fire - Movie Star And A General Named Hudon (WILD)*

----------


## iadr

*Visiting A Flower Garden With The Parents - Wife And I Taking A Hike (WILD)*

*Standing On A Ladder - Ladder Disappearing From Under Me (WILD)*

*Director From Work - Wearing Jeans And Holding Her Baby (Vivid)*

*Crab Apple Tree - Trying To Figure Out What Kind Of Tree It Is (WILD)*

*Standing Outside My House With Some People From Work - Needing To Water this Large Thing / Using My Imagination (WILD)*

*Trimming Weeds Around The House With An Electric Trimmer - Cutting Down Some Weeds That Look Like Wild Flowers (WILD)*

*Bright Red Sports Car In Driveway Blocking My Car - Taking It Out For A Drive (WILD)*

*Floating Outside The Front Of My House About 30 Feet In The Air - Changing The Time Of Day (WILD)*

*Doing Something Outside In This Field - Raising Up And Hitting My Back On Something In Front Of My House (WILD)*

*Side Yard - Large Tools Laying OUt On The Ground (WILD)*

*Looking At A LIghting Apparatus In My Backyard - Tracing The Cord To See Why It Is Failing To Light Up / Lighting With My Imagination (WILD)*

*Jogging Along My Street At 2AM In The Morning - Seeing Headings Coming Up Behind Me / Motorcycle Coming Toward Me/ Wondering What I Am Doing Jogging At 2AM In The Morning (DILD)*

*Gals Doing Aerobics In My Basement - Going To Take A Piss And Seeing All Of These Insects In The Stool (WILD)*

*Upstairs Bedroom - Floating Around In (WILD)*

----------


## iadr

*Pissing Contest - Participating In (Very Vivid)*

*Dog - Getting OUt Of A Hole In My Backyard Fence (Very Vivid)*

*Neighbor - Talking To About His Dog (Vivid)*

*In A Small Brick Building - Telling People How My Dog Keeps Getting Out Of The Fence (WILD)*

*Front Porch - Board Missing (WILD)*

*Inside A Garage With A Couple Of Guys - Guy Trying To Open The Door To Come In And Talk (WILD)*

*Talking To My Parents About Visiting This Gal I Knew Over 30 Years Ago - Seeming Like She Lives Across Town (WILD)*

*Plastic Silverware - Getting Ready To Use (WILD)*

----------


## iadr

*Going To The Pyramids In A Helicopter Being Flown By A Retired Friend - Sitting On The Bottom Step While The Sun Goes Down (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this flimsy ladder that goes into a helicopter. When I get to the helicopter is is being flown by this retired friend of mine that I know from this place I eat at. He tells me right away that we are going to the pyramids.  we take off and arrive at the pyramids where I sense a lot of sand that is being blown around as we land. We both get out of the helicopter while the helicopter continues to run and takes off by itself. We sit down on the bottom step of the pyramid and relax. We continue sitting here until the sun goes down.

*In A Restaurant With The Wife - Getting A Salad Then Trying To Find A Place To Sit / Making A Place To Sit (WILD)*
I'm at the restaurant with the wife while lucid, and am at the salad bar getting some salad, but am having a difficult time getting enough lettuce as it is almost empty. I make up for the lack of lettuce by taking a bunch of dill pickles which I then put half of them back because I have so many. We are now trying to find a place to sit, but the place is so crowded that there seem to be no seats left. The wife sits down on the other side of this small table that already has two people sitting on the other side of it. I've had enough at this point, so use my imagination to create a nice large empty booth where we can sit at. We move over to the empty booth and sit there.

*Exchanging Funds - Person Coming Out And Doing The Exchange (WILD)*
I'm exchanging funds from one fund to another while lucid. When I say exchange and the amount of money I want to exchange this person comes out and takes the money out of this bag I have and moves it over to this other fund.

*On Vacation - Riding In These Shady Carts (Very Vivid)*
I'm on vacation and am riding around in these trolly cars that are covered, which make them nice and cool as it is shady in them. I'm thinking about how nice it is to be able to stay cool like this as I ride all over the city. I park my car by these three trollies and get on this trolly that is leaving while making a mental note of where I parked so that I will be able to come back here to find my car later. (One of the most pleasant dream vacations I've ever had).

*Front Yard - Cutting Grass With An Electric Weed Eater (WILD)*
I'm on this hill in front of my house cutting the grass with an electric weed wacker while lucid, cutting the entire hill by going back and forth with the weed eater. I decide that this is too much work, so just imagine all of my grass being already cut.

*Living In An Old House With My Parents - Going For A Ride With My Parents In This Small Car While My Mom Drives (Very Vivid)*
I'm living in this old house I used to own over 20 years ago with my parents and a little kid that they have with them. I'm thinking that I have sold my house and moved back in with my parents, and am wishing that I still had my own house instead of having to live with my parents. I suddenly realize that my parents are living with me now instead of me living with them. It is so peaceful here and these shade trees in the yard are makihg it nice and cool in the house. We are watching this large TV that belongs to my parents. My dad seems to have sensed what I was thinking earlier and tells me that if they ever are in my way that they will leave since this is my house. I'm enjoyihg having my parents in my house though since it is so peaceful here. I tell my parents how much I am enjoying living in this house now. 

My parents and I then leave and begin riding in this small car that my mom is driving. I'm sitting in the front seat while my dad is sitting in the back seat. When my dad gets out to do something, my mom drives off really fast. She pickes up this cell phone that looks more like a small flash light and tells my dad we will be back for him in a bit. My mom says that she always wanted to explore this area and goes driving down these streets really fast. When she goes driving down the next block over there is this stone wall right in the middle of the street with these apartments behind it. She turns around and heads back up the street where my dad is waiting to get in the car. Although I offer to let my dad sit in the front seat since he always had trouble getting in cars, he wants to sit in the back so opens up this hatch back and climbs in.

*In A Store Shopping With My Parents - Seeing My Brother And His Wife There (Very Vivid)*
I'm in this store shopping with my parents when I we see someone who looks familiar. Although I had thought it was someone else, it turns out to be my younger brother and his wife. My brother looks much younger than he does IRL and has somewhat long hair. I begin talking to my brother and tell him how healthy he looks after which my parents come over and start talking to him.

----------


## iadr

*In Front Of A Large Building With Pillars - Police Officer Getting Out Of A Trolley Car (WILD)* 
I'm in front of this large building with these magnificent looking pillars in front of it while lucid. This trolley car pulls up and this guy gets out who looks like an English police officer.

*With A Friend At An Airport - Having Made Reservations But Needing To Pick Up Our Tickets (Very Vivid) * 
I'm at the airport a second time, only this time I have a guy with me that I need to catch a flight with.  I've already made our reservations, but we need to pick them up at the airport. I see what appears to be our ticket number on this monitor and it is something like 163.1264, so I'm thinking that all we need to do is to press that number on the monitor to get our ticket.  As it is so incredibly relaxing at this airport I am unconcerned whether we get our ticket or not.

*Taking A Class - Trying To Give A Guy On The Phone Instructions On How To Get Out Of This Parking Garage (Very Vivid) * 
I'm in this class that I take this guy with me to since he's never been there before and wants to know how to get there.  When this guy calls me wanting to know how to get out of this parking garage I'm trying to find someone to give him instructions on how to get out.  Everyone is talking so loud though that no one hears me.  So I yell out as loud as I can to see if anyone in the other room can help with this. When no one seems to hear me again, I yell out a second time as loud as I can asking if anyone knows how to get out that garage.  
This one guy takes the phone from me and starts giving the guy instructions saying turn left, turn left, and then turn left again.  As I am wondering how this guy knew how to get out of the garage I find myself with him in the garage retracing his steps from the last time he was in the garage.

*Auditorium - Getting Ready To Leave (Very Vivid)* 
I'm go to this auditorium and watch some sort of event. When I get ready to leave there are so many people in the isle that I am unable to get out of my row, so I patiently wait for them to clear.  When several of the people start going toward another exit I'm thinking that I may finally be able to get out of here. 

*Gymnasium - Doing The Splits (WILD)* 
I'm in this gymnasium with this padded floor doing these stretching exercises with a group of people.  When I try doing a frontward splits, to my amazement I am able to do it. So I do it several more times.  When I try a sideways splits I am also able to do it. Because of my amazing flexibility I become lucid at this point, but soon afterward drift off to sleep.

----------


## iadr

*In Front Of A Large Building With Pillars - Police Officer Getting Out Of A Trolley Car (WILD)* 
I'm in front of this large building with these magnificent looking pillars in front of it while lucid. This trolley car pulls up and this guy gets out who looks like an English police officer.

*With A Friend At An Airport - Having Made Reservations But Needing To Pick Up Our Tickets (Very Vivid) * 
I'm at the airport a second time, only this time I have a guy with me that I need to catch a flight with.  I've already made our reservations, but we need to pick them up at the airport. I see what appears to be our ticket number on this monitor and it is something like 163.1264, so I'm thinking that all we need to do is to press that number on the monitor to get our ticket.  As it is so incredibly relaxing at this airport I am unconcerned whether we get our ticket or not.

*Taking A Class - Trying To Give A Guy On The Phone Instructions On How To Get Out Of This Parking Garage (Very Vivid) * 
I'm in this class that I take this guy with me to since he's never been there before and wants to know how to get there.  When this guy calls me wanting to know how to get out of this parking garage I'm trying to find someone to give him instructions on how to get out.  Everyone is talking so loud though that no one hears me.  So I yell out as loud as I can to see if anyone in the other room can help with this. When no one seems to hear me again, I yell out a second time as loud as I can asking if anyone knows how to get out that garage.  
This one guy takes the phone from me and starts giving the guy instructions saying turn left, turn left, and then turn left again.  As I am wondering how this guy knew how to get out of the garage I find myself with him in the garage retracing his steps from the last time he was in the garage.

*Auditorium - Getting Ready To Leave (Very Vivid)* 
I'm go to this auditorium and watch some sort of event. When I get ready to leave there are so many people in the isle that I am unable to get out of my row, so I patiently wait for them to clear.  When several of the people start going toward another exit I'm thinking that I may finally be able to get out of here. 

*Gymnasium - Doing The Splits (WILD)* 
I'm in this gymnasium with this padded floor doing these stretching exercises with a group of people.  When I try doing a frontward splits, to my amazement I am able to do it. So I do it several more times.  When I try a sideways splits I am also able to do it. Because of my amazing flexibility I become lucid at this point, but soon afterward drift off to sleep.

----------


## iadr

*Circus Ring - Being Cleared Up After A Show  (WILD)*
I'm down on the floor of this circus while lucid. The auditorium is empty right now except for these maintenance workers who are cleaning the place up after an earlier show. I climb up onto this trapeze bar and begin swinging back and forth real high and then jump over to another trapeze bar and begin swinging on it.

*Ice All Over The Ground - Thinking About Going Somewhere But Deciding To Stay In (Very Vivid)* 

*Mechanics Garage - Mean Dog Outside Waiting To Pounce On Me When I Leave (Very Vivid)* 

*Inside A Brick Building With My Dog - Reddish Dog Coming Up To The Door (WILD)* 
I'm in this brick building while lucid with this dog I used to have, when this big reddish dog that is wandering around the neighborhood comes up to the door.  As I'm concerned that he might start fighting with my dog, I close the door. After he leaves I'm able to tell that he's a friendly dog so I go out and start petting him. He gets this really big smile on his face while I'm petting him, which looks more like a silly grin. While I'm scratching his belly this small dog I used to have several years ago comes up and starts playing with him. I decide to get a better look at the place I was in so float up above it where I can see that it is brick building that is painted white on the outside and that is close to these storage garages that have this high fence around them.

*In A Garage Where There Is A Magical Animal Outside - Riding The Animal (DILD)* 
I'm inside this garage that has some kind of special car or animal outside that seems to be able to take me on some kind of magical trip, but it is too wild at the moment. I ask the owner of the garage if he can fix the thing so that I can ride on it. He spends close to 20 minutes working on it after which it is calmed down enough that I can ride it. I become lucid at this point and get on the thing which takes me for a magnificent ride all over the place. (Still unsure if this was a car or an animal of some sort).

*Attractive Gal Coming Into This Place And Taking My Brother Away - People Looking For My Brother (Very Vivid)* 

*Working Outside On These Railroad Tracks - Having Been Given A Choice Between Two Different Jobs (Very Vivid)*

----------


## iadr

*Looking At A Small Beach - Shady Resort Area (WILD)*
I'm looking at this small beach while lucid that only has a few people on it and a few people in the water.  It seems to be a small resort on a lake somewhere and has this long dock going out into the water that these kids are running and jumping off of.  There are these cabins that people are stahing in and it is very shady everywhere.

*Sliding Down A Long Slide - Shady Park Area / Sitting Under A Shade Tree (WILD)*
I'm climbing down this steep stairway in my imagination stopping occasionally to look down and noticing how high in the air I am. After a while I get tired of climbing down the stairs so make a long slide using my imagination that goes around the same way the stairway did, and just slide down the slide.  When I reach the bottom I'm standing in this grassy area that has a lot of trees that are providing shade.  As this a a beautiful park area that is very relaxing, I go over and sit down underneath a large shade tree and just enjoy the peacefulness of this place.

*High Up On A Lookout Point - Seeing Mountains And Green Trees Below (WILD)*
I'm way up high on this lookout point while lucid where there is a man and woman that have a lot of kids with them. As I look out there are all of these green trees on the mountains below.

*Pulling Into My Driveway Which Is Muddy - Changing It To Be Normal (WILD)*
I'm pulling into my driveway in my van while lucid, only my driveway is really muddy. I fix the scene by changing my driveway back the way it usually is.

*Wife Working In An Old Business District - Concerned That She May Have Nothing To Eat (WILD)*
The wife is working someplace in this old business district and am concerned whether they are going to provide any food for her to eat while lucid.  So I tell her to let me know if they bring her something to eat.  Since I've heard nothing from her I'm getting ready to take her some food to eat.

*Walking In A Park - Hitting My Head On Something (WILD)*
I'm walking in this park while lucid when I suddenly hit my head on something that causes to go backwards for a moment.

*Sitting In A Restaurant With The Wife - People Sitting At Another Table Trying To Get Someone To Join Us (WILD)*
I'm sitting in this restaurant with the wife while lucid and there are a couple of people I know sitting at this table across the ways from us who are trying to get someone to join us at our table.

*Work - Suggesting A Backup System (LUCID)* 
I'm at work with my old boss and some people I used to work with and have suggested a way to back up the data that everyone uses in this place so that if we have an outage they will have access to their data.  The people I work with are trying to convince our boss to use the method I came up with. One of the guys I work with suggests that I be put in charge of this since it was my idea and that I be allowed to run it every hour with other people being able to run it when they need to.  I suggest having the backup run automatically every 6 hours and having the newest backup replace the oldest one when it runs.

*Backup System - Guy Asking About It (WILD)*
Some guy comes up and asks me about this backup system that we have while I'm lucid as he seems to want a similar system for where he works. Since we have no need for this backup system now we're not using it, but we have it in case we ever need it.

*Riding In A Car That The Wife Is Driving - Riding Through The Front Lawn Of A College Campus Repeatedly (Very Vivid)*


*Outside This White Building With Snow All Around It - Floating Up And Getting A Better Look (WILD)*
I'm outside this large white building while lucid that has about 5 feet of snow all around it. I float up to get a better look at the building and notice that it i the only thing in sight other than all of the snow.  I sense that I am somewhere in Alaska.

*Way Up On This Stone Wall Looking Down At The Ground - Creating A Lightning Storm In The Sky (WILD)*
I'm way up high on this stone wall looking down at the ground below while lucid. As it is clear night outside I decide to exercise my imagination so create a lightning storm and send some lightning bolts across the sky before quieting things down again.

*Taking Boxes Of Things Back To A Walmart - Fixing The Things Using My Imagination, Then Leaving (LUCID)*
I've just come out of this Walmart store with all of these boxes of things and am now going back into the store taking the boxes back with me to return some things. I stop at the checkpoint to have them put some stickers on the things I'm returning so they won't think I just picked them up, but then get a better idea, so just imagine all of the boxes being back out in my car with all of the things fixed in them.  I then decide that I'd rather being doing something other than shopping during a lucid, so leave the store.

*Cleaning Some Grapes In The Kitchen Sink - Dropping Some Grapes With Fungus On Them Into A Container (WILD)*
I'm cleaning some grapes in my kitchen sink while lucid when I notice some grapes that are half gone and have this white fungus growing on them. I accidentally drop a couple of them in this bowl I am putting the clean grapes in, am now trying to get them out when I realize that this would be a lot easier to do with my imagination, so just imagine all of the grapes being solid and in good condition, and already cleaned.

*Work - Learning A New Job That A Supervisor Just Learned (LUCID)* 
I'm working at this place with these guys when this guy who is our supervisor goes to work in another place which I'm thinking is a harder job.  When he comes back and tells us the other job is a good job, I ask him if he should train us on the job so that if he's ever gone someone else will know how to work it. I become lucid as we are walking over to the other job, after which I find that I like the new job.

*Locker Room - Pushing Lockers Back And Forth (Very Vivid)*
I'm in this locker room with a group of guys putting something into this locker when someone from the other side bumps into the locker and moves it toward me.  Although I'm a bit annoyed I let it go since I feel like it was an accident.  

Later I'm in this other row talking to some guys when the same thing happens again, only this time the entire row of lockers moves toward me, as several people in the other row seem to have accidentally fallen against the lockers.  The one guy looks at another guy and says "Why don't we push the lockers back toward them.

So we push the lockers back the other way real hard after which the people in the other row push them back again.  What ensues is a pushing contest where we are pushing these lockers back and forth.  Everyone in the locker room is now taking part in this pushing contest as we are pushing the lockers back and forth.  The poor lockers are bowing in the middle because of how hard we are pushing them.  When the pushing stops, I wake up.

----------


## iadr

*Out In The Country With Two Guys _ Major Inconsistencies  (Very Vivid)*
I'm out in the country with a couple of guys I seem to work with, down in the driveway of an old farm house. I have a baseball glove on and have a baseball in my hand. One of the guys with me, who seems to be my boss, and who has a catchers mitt on, stoops down and asks me to throw him some pitches, as I appear to be a pitcher for a baseball team we are on. I tell him and the other guy that I won't be throwing the ball very hard, but feel like I am too close to the guy, so am backing up.  When I back up, the other guy seems to think that I'm backing up further so that I can throw the ball harder, so tells me that I'm far enough back.  

We all get distracted because there are suddenly a line of cars backed up on the roads that go by this place. I'm thinking this is really unusual for there to be this much traffic out here in the country.  A bit later though, the traffic is all gone. I get ready to throw the baseball, but the baseball is no longer in my hand and I am unsure where it went. We look all over for the baseball but it is no where to be found. I am getting pissed off for having misplaced the baseball when I wake up.

*Sitting In The Dining Room Of A Casino - Trying To Mark Out Table So We Will Remember Where We Are Sitting  (WILD)*
I'm sitting in this dining hall at this casino with the wife while lucid, getting ready to go get some food. We are at this rather large table that has three tables pushed together and I'm trying to figure out how to remember where our table is because there is no playing card stuck on it like they normally have.  I have this piece of chicken or turkey that I'm trying to get this wishbone out of to lay it on the table so we can use it to find our table. I'm thinking that the only thing I really like about this place is their desserts, so am thinking about getting a piece of pumpkin pie and a piece of pecan pie.

*Looking At A Black Sports Car - Riding Through A Scenic Area Of Town  (WILD)*
I'm looking at this black sports car while lucid that has a dent on the passengers door on the inside of it.  Suddenly I seem to be riding in this sports car as it goes down this very scenic road which seems to be somewhere in San Fransisco.

*Cooking Demo - Trying To Get Me To Subscribe To A Magazine  (WILD)*
I'm someplace like a cooking show while lucid where I'm watching this guy make soup in this large pot. It seems like they're trying to sell me a subscription to this health magazine, but since I already subscribe to something that gives me health tips, I turn their offer down.

*Down In My Basement - Looking At A Card From A Deck Of Cards  (WILD)*
I'm down in my basement watching myself pull a card out of a deck of cards and lay it on top of my dryer.  When I look at the top card that I lay out it is 4 of diamonds.  (When I check later, the card is actually a 5 of diamonds, so close, but no cigar...yet)

*Going Down A Concrete Driveway In A Wagon Or Cart -  Floating Into A Brown Split Level House  (WILD)*
I'm at the top of this fairly wide and fairly steep concrete driveway with these wire fences on both sides of it while lucid. There are a lot of worn spots in the driveway. As I need to get to the bottom I get in something like a wagon or cart and begin riding down.  I feel that bumps in the driveway as I ride down. At the bottom of the driveway there's this modern looking split level brown house. I float into the house and look around.  I follow this winding stairway up to the kitchen area. In the back of the house is an ocean and I watch the water as it comes up onto the sand and then goes back out again.  It is very relaxing here.

*High In The Air Behind An Apartment Building - Looking Down On A Grassy Backyard (WILD)*
I'm high in the air on this court that is behind what looks like some apartments while lucid, and am looking down on this beautiful grassy backyard. I decide I'd like to be higher so imagine being higher after which I am even higher looking down on this same area.

*People Touching This Guy To Get Energy From Him - Getting Shocked  (Vivid)*
I'm in this building with some other people where this one guy manages to shock everyone he touches. Two or three people who need to get energy from him come up and touch him and get shocked. Although they seem to know that they are going to get shocked, they touch him anyway since they need this energy from him. This one gal tells him that he needs to ground himself.

*Walking Down An Isle At Work - Guys Getting In My Way (WILD)*
I'm walking down this isle at work while lucid.  As there are two guys walking real slow in front of me, I move over to the right side of them to pass them, but just as I get ready to pass, this one guy moves over in front of me. I manage to get by him and continue walking to where this lookout place is in this hallway.  From here I dive out this window and begin floating above the city.  It's dark outside and there is very little traffic because of how early it is.

*Salad Bar - Making Up A Salad (WILD)*
I'm at this salad bar while lucid, where I already have some onions on my plate and am now getting some lettuce. I find the wife who is sitting in this booth on the other side of the restaurant, so join her in the booth. There's already some ice tea with lemons in it, so I eat my salad and have some tea to drink.

----------


## iadr

*Sliding Down This Slide Which Launches Me Into The Ocean - Swimming To The Bottom Of The Ocean (WILD)*
I'm sliding down these steps way up high in the air (my favorite induction technique lately) when I get to this level place where the steps stop and there is a long slide that goes down.  I begin sliding down the slide and slide until it launches me out over this water below. As I splash into the water below the scene comes alive and I feel this cold water as I enter it. I come up and am bobbing like a cork in what appears to the ocean. I dive down into the ocean and begin swimming along the bottom where I see a couple of whales who are minding their own business. It is so peaceful down here I just sit down and enjoy being here.

*Floating In The Ocean When These Waves Engulf Me And Spin Me Around Backwards - Large Stone Building In The Distance (WILD)*
I'm out in this water while lucid where these waves are coming toward me.  The waves hurl me backward and turn me around when they hit me. The scene changes and I'm in a more peaceful part of the ocean looking at these waves off in the distance. I see this huge stone building with large pillars in the distance, so fly over to it for a closer look. The building is huge and appears to be right out in the ocean.

*Large Rubber Garbage Cans In My Kitchen - Using Imagination To Put Them Back Outside  (WILD)*
I'm getting ready to do something with these two large rubber garbage cans that are in my kitchen wondering what they are doing in my kitchen. I use my imagination to put the garbage cans back outside.

*Large Envelopes With Pictures Of My Parents - Looking Through Them  (WILD)*
I'm looking at these two large envelopes while lucid that have all kinds of pictures in them of my parents. I see several pictures of my mom while looking through the pictures.

*Guy Showing As A Dependent On My Insurance - Notifying The Insurance Company (WILD)*
I'm looking through some papers on my health insurance while lucid when I notice that some guy is showing there as my dependent.  I am wondering how he could have gotten on my insurance and am calling the insurance company to notify them that he should not be on there.

*Two Cats - Following Each Other Around (WILD)*
I'm sitting on the floor in my living room while lucid and my younger cat is following my older cat around me trying to sniff her.  The older cat then turns and starts following the younger cat around trying to sniff her.  The two then begin wrestling each other rolling around on the floor, but when I check they are not hurting each other.

*Driving On The Right Side Of The Road - Large White Truck Pulling Up On Right Side Of Me (WILD)*
I'm driving down the right side of the road in this car while lucid, with very little room on the shoulder, when this large white truck pulls up on the shoulder next to me and begins driving next to me.

----------


## iadr

*Looking Into A Large Garage - Floating Into This Small Office For A Look Around  (WILD)*
I'm looking inside this large garage area where these work vehicles are at while lucid. The place is at the end of this dead end street and there is a high wire fence surrounding it.  There's a large rock lot around it with several old pieces of old machinery sitting out.  This looks like a place close to where I used to live over 20 years ago.  

I float into this small building that looks like an office and find a small area with a pot belly stove where it looks like people meet during the morning to get their assignments.  I float back outside and levitate several pieces of equipment, and then set them back down, and then change it from night time to daytime outside.  It is now morning and there is a light rain coming down.

*Next To This Run Down House That Is Close To The Ocean - Visiting The Beach And Changing The Scene Around / Walking Out On The Ocean Then Disappearing  (WILD)*
I'm in this driveway while lucid, next to this garage that is next to someone's house. The garage is a green color, and although the garage looks fairly nice, the house is a bit run down, especially in the back.  There is a small yard in back of the house. I sense that the property is close to this ocean after which I find myself on the shore of this ocean.  

There is white sand on the beach, although the area is deserted and there are tree limbs along the shore. It seems to be later in the year like around December, which is why no people are out here. I change the scene using my imagination and replace this run down looking beach with a beautiful clean beach with white sand, after which there are now people all over the beach and people out in the water. I walk out on top of the ocean and disappear into the air like a mist.

*On An White Sandy Beach - Seeing These Footsteps Beside My Car (WILD)*
I'm on this beautiful white sandy beach in my car while lucid, when I see these footprints on the side of my car where someone has been walking.

*Looking At A City In The Distance - Flying Over To And Entering A Different Dimension  (WILD)*
I am looking at this city way off in the distance while lucid, that the sun is now setting on. I fly over to get a closer look at the city. As I get to the city, I seem to enter a different dimension as it seems to be a city in the astral realm.

*Pouring Sugar Out Of This Bag - Clarity Allowing Someone To Do Something (WILD)*
I have this bag of sugar that I'm pouring out into this container while lucid, while thinking that Clairity is allowing someone to participate in something.

*Hitting Myself In The Chin With A Baton - Waking Up To Find My Digital Recorder On My Chin (WILD)*
I have something like a baton that I accidentally hit myself on the chin with while lucid and it sticks to my chin. I wake up to find I'm holding my digital recorder on my chin.

*Dropping Pieces Of Paper That I Need On The Floor -  Paper Moving Away Every Time I Touch It / Picking Up With My Imagination  (WILD)*
I have this folded piece of paper that has something I need on it like my workout that I do at the gym that I have dropped on the floor. I'm trying to pick the paper up, but every time I touch it, it moves. I finally use my imagination to have it appear in my hand.

*Guy Throwing Punches At Me In A Parking Lot - Going Into A Grocery Store To Get Away From Him (WILD)*
I'm out in this parking lot trying to get home while lucid when this really muscular guy who looks like a boxer shows up and starts taking punches at me while I am backing up and going sideways to keep from being hit by him. When he asks me why I don't fight him, I tell him that I don't believe in fighting because it accomplishes nothing. It seems like fighting makes him feel important as he keeps throwing punches at me. I head into this grocery store thinking that I can get some help from someone in there, and he follows me in. When one of the checkers stops him and asks him what he is doing in there, it allows me to get away. (I'm very disappointed in myself for not using my mind to defeat him in this dream, but I manage to reenter the dream later and do this).

*Trying To Cross This Street - Cars Continuing To Come (WILD)*
I'm trying to get across this street while lucid, but these cars just keep coming, so I walk to this crosswalk to try crossing there.  Finally there is a break in the traffic and I'm able to cross the street.

*Guy Throwing Punches At Me In A Parking Lot - Re-Entering Dream And Controlling It (WILD)*
I reenter a previous dream where this guy is throwing punches at me in this parking lot, only this time I take control of the dream and control his arms using my imagination and twist them all around so that he looks like he has cerebral palsy. I bet that's the last time this prick bothers me.   ::chuckle:: 

*Trying To Enter This Contest At A Store - Guy Telling Me It Is Just For People Who Have Bought Something There  (WILD)*
I'm in this store while lucid where they are having this contest which I seem to be unable to get an entry form to. This guy tells me that this contest is only for people who have bought something here in the past, which apparently I haven't.

----------


## iadr

*Sexy Gal Sitting On A Park Bench - Sitting Down And Talking To (WILD)*
I'm someplace where I see this sexy gal in a short dress sitting on this park bench while lucid. I sit down and begin talking to her after which she grabs onto my arm and is holding onto me.

*Underground Parking Garage - Looking Around Inside A Casino (WILD)*
I'm looking at this underground garage while lucid, where it see these company trucks. I now see a fancy building that is built on top of the garage which has this glass that is a greenish color. As I find myself at the front door I enter the building. There are several people with these Western hats on walking around inside. The place seems to be a casino that has a secret room in the back where only certain people are allowed. I float up into the air and see all of these roulette wheels going around when I look down.  It is really busy here.

*Modern Building - Looking Around Inside (WILD)*
I'm inside this really modern building while lucid that has these rectangular looking pieces that fit together to form these tables and chairs.

*Walking Over A Bridge - Diving Off and Flying Over To This Large Lake Or River (WILD)*
I'm walking over this bridge while lucid. When I look down I find that I am way up high and that there are all of these rocks down below. Even though I know I'm dreaming, it terrifies me a bit to look down. I decide that nothing can hurt me since I'm dreaming so climb up on this railing and dive off the bridge while concentrating on flying. I immediately take off flying in the air and circle back around the bridge and then take off flying toward this huge lake or river that I see up ahead. I sit down on the shore of the lake and and enjoy the view. I sense that some friends are going to be joining me here. I see these pyramids off in the distance, but sense that there is a lot of sand being blown around, as there appears to be a wind storm over there. So I decide to stay here by this lake.

*Boarding A Yellow Passenger Train With Lucidbulbs, Walms, and Mu - Meeting A Mummy In The Pyramids (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this long stairway when I see what looks like a yellow passenger train at the top that says Pyramids on the front of it with an engine and 4 passenger cars. When I get in I get the feeling that it is going to stay here until some more people arrive, because it seems to need 5 passengers before it can leave. 

I holler out and ask if anyone wants to go to the pyramids, after which several people show up immediately and board the train with me. Lucidbulbs is there and is in the same car that I am. Walms is there also, but has a car all to himself that has this nice stained wood all over the inside of it with Walms carved all over it.   ::chuckle::   I sense that mu is here also, but is in the last car on the train. Although there are some other people in the car with mu, I'm unsure who they are.

The train takes off with a jolt and we arrive somewhere a ways away from the pyramids. We get out of our train which now looks more like a monorail, and step onto this concrete platform that is up in the air. This train that appears to be a coal train that has these greenish black cars is going by us real fast. After the train gets by, a single commuter car pulls up onto the track and we get in.  It is just Lucidbulbs, Walms, Mu and myself now, as the rest of the people are gone.

The commuter car takes off and arrives at the Pyramids. I sense a sacredness about this place as I sense the tombs of some great Pharaohs here. When we walk into this pyramid, it feels like we are walking into a tomb, but when we get inside it looks like an igloo.  This mummy that looks like a bunch of clothes wrapped around the shape of a person comes walking out. This voice comes from somewhere that says Welcome Mortals. We take a look around this room until I get the feeling that dusk is coming and we need to leave. So we head outside. There are all kinds of people outside taking pictures of the pyramids and of their family members standing by the pyramids.

*Climbing Up An Oil Rig - Enjoying The Cool Breeze On Top (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this high ladder in my imagination when I notice I'm in the middle of the ocean climbing up something like an oil rig. I can feel the mist of the water up here which feels salty. There is this blue/green flag above me which seems to represent the company who owns the oil right. I stand up here enjoying the cool breeze.

*Sitting In A Truck At A Stop Light Noticing A Large Hole In The Road - Fixing The Road Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm sitting at a stop light in this truck while lucid when I notice these large holes in the road. One of the holes is huge. The tires on my dog are on the sides of the holes, so I know that I will miss them, but am thinking that someone else might fall into one. I'm thinking about having this road crew come out and fill in the holes, when I realize that I can do this with my imagination, so I imagine the road being fixed.

*Needing To Cross A Busy Street - Walking Out And Letting Cars Run Through Me (WILD)*
I'm needing to cross this really busy street that is five lanes wide while lucid. I remember I'm dreaming, so just walk out in front of the cars and allow the cars to run through me while I cross the street.

*Showing These Guys A Pitching Machine - Showing How To Hit The Upper Part Of This Backboard To Make The Ball Bounce Back (WILD)*
I'm showing these guys a pitching machine I have while lucid, that throws these pitches toward this large board real fast. I'm showing them how if they hit the lower part of the back board that the balls just go down, but it they hit the upper part, the balls come back to us.

*In A Delivery Truck With Three Guys - Asking This Young Guy To Stop Smoking (WILD)*
These three guys are in this delivery truck van with me while I'm lucid. As the front panel is off on the inside of the truck, I'm thinking I should put something up there to make it look nicer. One of the guys who is younger is in the front corner of the van smoking this cigarette getting smoke all over the place. I tell him "No smoking please, because I don't want the whole van smelling like smoke". One of the other guys tells me that I should have put signs on my shoes or something to let everyone know that I don't allow smoking in the van.  I tell him that I never thought of that because I am around non-smokers all the time at work since I work in a smoke free environment. The guy who was smoking disappears behind the front panel and I hear him say I'm sorry two times, so I thank him for not smoking anymore.

----------


## iadr

*Convenience Store - Guy Selling Bottle Of Alcohol For Too Much (Very Vivid)* 
I'm in this convenience sore where this guy is selling this bottle of alcohol for way too much, as he is selling it for $89.00 when every other place sells it for 89 cents. When an unsuspecting fellow buys a bottle of it from him and then asks for a refund, he refused to give him a refund and says there is a reason that he is charging this much for the alcohol. So I'm waiting for someone else to come in and get overcharged for the alcohol who I'm thinking might beat the crap out of this jerk.

*Freezer - Looking In (WILD)* 
I'm looking in the freezer part of my refrigerator while lucid, where I see a loaf of bread and some plastic jars of supplements. I can feel the cold air from the freezer as I open the door. When I notice a couple bags of grapes that are starting to form mold on them, I throw them in the trash. After throwing the grapes in the trash I realize that these grapes would not be forming mold since they would be frozen, but just leave them in the trash anyway because of how gross they looked. I then stack the bread and some meat that I see in the bottom of the freezer neatly back in place using my imagination.

*Two Gals Using This Stepper - Fixing The Stepper / Second Gal Offering To Let Me Help Her Undress  (Very Vivid)* 
I'm seem to be on my front porch, but there are these two gals there trying to use this stepper exercise machine. I seem to know this one attractivg gal that is currently using the stepper but having a difficult time using it because the steps on it are out of alignment. I tease her saying that I would be happy to help her take off some of her clothes to make it easier for her to use the stepper.

I notice that the steps are out of alignment and that they can be adjusted by loosening these two screws and moving them over, so get a pair of pliers and adjust them. I then test the stepper by going real fast on it which seems to impress the two gals. While leaving I happen to walk past this other gal who is now using the stepper. Although she is attractive, I'm just not attracted to her for some reason. She seems interested in me though, because she tells me that I can help her take her clothes off I want to. I tell her that I have to go now but that I can help her with that later. (What's wrong with me, and where's my lucidity when I need it. :whatsthatyasaysonny: I could have had a lot of fun with that gal).

*Looking At This Tall Glass Building - Climbing Down A Stairway In The Glass Building (WILD)* 
I'm climbing down this high stairway in my imagination when I'm suddenly outside looking at this very tall and wide glass building. I'm then going down this stairway inside this glass building.

*Mortal Mist - Viewing Pole With One Entry With Five Votes (WILD)* 
I'm looking at this Mortal Mist pole while lucid, and only see one category which has about 5 votes. I use my imagination to clean the scene up so that it has the proper number of entries.

*Aquarium -Looking At (Very Vivid)*
I'm looking at this aquarium that has some kind of large plant in it, and only a few small fish. I'm thinking about setting up an aquarium of my own with these large tropical fish in it.

*Seeing My Two Cats In The Kitchen - Laying On The Floor Facing Each Other (WILD)* 
I see my two cats laying on the floor in the kitchen facing each. They seem to be playing together.

*Playing Cards - Viewing (WILD)* 
After viewing my cats playing with each other I realize I'm in the real time zone, so float down to my basement where I left a playing card turned up the night before. When I get to my basement, the dryer that I left the playing card on is missing the back section of it where all of the controls are located. I look all over for the playing cards, but they are no where to be found. I then realize that I am looking on the top of my freezer instead of my dryer, so float over to the other wall where my dryer is located. I find the playing cards but am having difficulty focusing on them. A picture from the playing card finally comes into focus that I decide is a King. I then notice some black on the card and determine it to be a diamond. So I decide that the card is the King of Diamonds.  (Later when I check the card is a 7 of diamonds, so I got the diamond right but completely missed it on the picture as there was no picture on the card at all).

*Shrimp - Taking Crust Off Then Eating  (WILD)* 
I'm eating this shrimp while lucid, that has this hard crust on it that I'm taking off so that I can eat the shrimp on the outside of it.

*Big Gray Cat - Hearing Him Growl While Walking Through My Living Room (WILD)* 
I hear this low groaning noise that my big gray cat used to make while walking through the house or running through the yard, and immediately become lucid, as I sense that my deceased cat is back walking through the living room. That's all I remember though as I seem to have fallen asleep shortly after this.

----------


## iadr

*People Standing Across This Street - Farm House With Cows In The Back (WILD)*
I'm driving down this road while lucid when I come to this line of people, mostly women dressed in these colorful outfits standing in a line across the street. I get diverted down this other street that has this wooden privacy fence surrounding this field and a farm house with the cows out in the pasture where these people loading these cows onto a truck. 

*Drums - Hearing Someone Beating Them In The Distance (WILD)*
I hear this noise in the distance while lucid like someone beating on some drums. I sense these drummers practicing off in the distance.

*Candy In A Cabinet - Offering To Someone (WILD)*
I'm looking through this cabinet while lucid that has this hard candy in it. I'm telling someone that they can have this candy if they want, but then see a bag of this red and green candy in an unopened bag that I decide to keep for myself.

*Spilling Coffee All Over Me - Cleaning Up Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm in a car going somewhere while lucid, and have something like a cup of coffee with me that I spill all over my pants. So I clean it up using my imagination.

*Cats - Playing Together (WILD)*
I'm in this room while lucid where my two cats are at and where my younger cat is licking my older cat all over her neck.

*Watching TV With Two Other People - Trying To Look For Some Sporting Event To Record For Later (DILD)*
I'm in this room watching TV with a couple of other people, one of which is a gal, and we are watching something like Leave it to Beaver. I decide I'd like to see what kind of sporting events are on later so that I can set them up to record, so hitting the button on the remote to view the channels, but nothing happens.  I press the button to change the channel and it changes the channel to another channel where everything is fuzzy. So I change the channel back. I'm wondering if we might be watching something that I had accidentally recorded earlier at the end of the sporting event that I recorded, and decide that this must have been what happened. _ Realizing that we are watching something that I recorded earlier causes me to become lucid. I push the stop button on the remote to stop the recording._

*Party - Guy Sticking His Hand Into A Punch Bowl (WILD)*
I'm someplace where they are having this party while lucid, where there is this large bowl of green and yellow punch. Some guy sticks his hand in the punch and then fills a glass with it and hands it to me. I'm wondering if I should drink this punch since he just had his hand in it.

*Looking At A Playing Card In My Basement - Thinking It Is A Queen Of Diamonds (WILD)*
I'm in my basement in what seems a lot more like a dream than an obe, looking at a playing card that I left out the previous night. I see this design on the card that appears to be black and white with gray in it. Even though there is no color on the card I perceive it to be a queen, and then see what looks like a black diamond on the top of it. (Not even close as it was the 10 of spades).

----------


## iadr

*Trying To Let A Train Run Through Me, But Ending Up On The Front Of The Train - Riding Down The Tracks  (WILD)*
I'm climbing down these stairs in my imagination when I find myself hanging onto this bar up above these railroad tracks that a coal train is going down. I drop onto one of the coal cars and ride it until I get to another bar up ahead that I grab and pull myself back up into the air. 

I decide to let a train run through me, so drop down onto the tracks and wait for the next train to arrive. When the train get there it hits me straight on, but instead of running through me pins me on its front engine. I'm now riding down the tracks on the front of this train that is going really fast. As I turn around to face the same direction the train is going I feel the wind blowing in my face. 

I decide to try letting another train run through me, so grab onto another bar and pull myself up off of the train, and then jump back down after the train passes.  When the next train arrives, the same thing happens again, and I am pinned to the front of the train.

*Walking Along This Road - Two Trucks Facing Each Other On The Side Of The Road  (WILD)*
I'm walking or jogging along this sidewalk while lucid when I come to these two trucks sitting on the side of the road facing each other. As I get closer I notice that the second truck is a garbage truck.

*Looking At My Concrete Steps - Being A Grasshopper  (WILD)*
I'm looking at these concrete steps at my front door while lucid, only I seem to be down in the grass looking at them, and they are much taller than I am. I float up in the air to get a better look and discover that I'm a grasshopper.

*Putting Groceries On A Shelf In The Kitchen - Putting Orange Juice On The Shelf  (WILD)*
I'm in my kitchen while lucid putting some groceries up on this shelf, when I realize that I'm putting orange juice on the shelf instead of in the refrigerator. Knowing that this is wrong, I use my imagination to put the orange juice in the refrigerator.

*Auditorium - With A Friend Waiting For Two Other People (WILD)*
I'm in this auditorium with a friend from work while lucid, waiting for a couple of other people to leave with, one of who seems to be another guy we work with. I'm typing my name and address into this laptop computer so that my friend can contact me later, when he moves the laptop before I get finished typing my address in.

*Running Down A Freeway - Guy Getting In Front Of Me (WILD)*
I'm running along on this freeway while lucid when this guy moves over in front of me who is going much slower than I am. I decide to pass him, so move over into the left lane and go flying by him. I'm now running or being propelled really fast down the freeway.  It seems like I should have been driving since I was on the freeway, but I was running instead.

*Casino - Looking For The Wife In A Buffet Line (WILD)*
I'm someplace like a casino while lucid looking for the wife who is supposed to be in line at the buffet, but am unable to find her. I continue looking for her, but am beginning to wonder if she may have had car trouble. I seem to have forgot my cell phone, so have no way to contact her. I change the scene using my imagination and imagine her being at the front of the line.

*Standing In The Parking Lot Of A Tropical Garden - Gold Colored Car Pulling Up In Front Of Me And Sitting There (WILD)*
I'm standing outside in the parking lot of this tropical garden while lucid, when this gold colored car with this old man in pulls up in front of me and just sits there. While walking by him I decide to have a little fun, so point my finger at his car and levitate him and his car up into the air.  When I look back, he has his head out of the window looking down at the ground, so I go ahead and lower him back down to the ground.

*Wife Organizing Things - Having A Towel Wrapped Around Her Head (WILD)*
I'm in this room with the wife while lucid, who is organizing things in the room. I'm thinking that I need to do something with one of the things in the room. When the wife turns around she has this towel wrapped around her head in a sideways direction so that it is sticking out on both sides. For some reason she asks me for my telephone number, so I give it to her while she writes it down.

*Tall Gal Wearing A Black And White Checkered Dress - Standing In Front Of Me (WILD)*
I'm looking at this tall gal who is standing in front of me dressed in this black and white checkered dress.

*Standing Outside This Log Style Hotel - Observing (WILD)*
I'm standing outside this building while lucid, which looks like a log cabin, only it is a hotel with all of these rooms in it. There is this wooden stairway and outside wooden walkway that goes to the rooms on the second floor.

----------


## iadr

*In A Room With Two Guys - Guys Coming After Me In This Hallway (WILD)*
I'm in this room with a couple of guys while lucid, who are trying to make a decision about something which I seem to think is a bad idea. Since I disagree with them, they call some guys to come after me. When I go out into this hallway which seems like a underground concrete hallway, there are these guys coming down the hall to get me. I realize that since I'm dreaming thee is no way they can hurt me, so I start walking boldly toward them and while imagining a shield around myself. The shield knocks the guys away from me as I walk right through the middle of them. (I felt awesome after waking up from this dream).

*Standing At The Edge Of Road Looking Down Over This Cliff - Viewing Scenery Below (WILD)*
I'm standing at the edge of this road while lucid, which road has a steep cliff next to it that goes way down to this valley below. I continue looking down admiring the view. The scene changes and I'm on this cruise ship watching the captain and some other guy go into this guys room to check on something, but the guy is gone.

*Standing In Line, Then Going To Get Something - Having Now Being Long (WILD)*
I'm with another person and we had been standing in this line for some reason, but had to leave to go get something. When we come back the line is now much longer than it had been earlier. I use my imagination to put us at the front of line where we get helped.

*Getting Ready To Cross This Street - Two Cars Stopping At The Last Minute At The Stop Light (WILD)*
I'm getting ready to cross this street while lucid, that I go jogging along IRL, when these two cars pull up to this stop light rather fast and then abruptly stop at the last moment. I go ahead and cross the street since they have now stopped.

*Getting Ready To Go Into A Small Restroom - Clearing Everyone Out Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm getting ready to go into this small restroom at a hotel while lucid, when I see these two guys already in the restroom. Since it is a bit crowded, I decide to wait, but then get a better idea. I clear everyone out of the restroom using my imagination so that I can have the entire place to myself.

*Floating In The Air - Looking Through These Trees At A Beautiful Lake (WILD)*
I'm floating in the air looking through these trees at this beautiful lake below while being lucid. I continue to float while looking at the peaceful lake.

*Getting On A Freeway - Bus Coming Up In The Lane I Need To Be In (WILD)*
I'm getting on this freeway in my car while lucid while this bus is coming up quickly behind me in the lane I need to get into. I have to speed up in order to get ahead of the bus and get out onto the freeway.

*Looking Through Cabinets In My Garage - Creating A Large Pile Of Money In The Cabinets (WILD)*
I'm looking through these cabinets in my garage for something while lucid. I decide to make it worth my while, so create a large pile of money in the cabinet using my imagination that I can use to buy whatever I want with.

*Walmart - Getting Ready To Have My Car Tuned Up (WILD)*
I'm someplace like Walmart getting ready to take my car in for a tune up while lucid. They're waiting for the next free stall to take my car into. (Wait a minute...They don't do tune ups at Walmart).

*Jogging Along This Sidewalk - Thinking I Might Be Able To Enter A Dream While Jogging, Then Realizing I'm Already Dreaming (WILD)*
I'm jogging along on this sidewalk that I jog on when I get going really fast. I'm wearing these black shorts which at times seem white, and which are coming down. I pull my shorts up as high as they will go hoping this will keep them from falling again. I get running so fast that it seems like I might be able to enter a dream while running, something I've never tried before. I then realize that I am already dreaming, at which time I begin running even faster as I am being propelled, almost like flying, although I'm still running.

*Using A Truck To Check My Progress On Recording My Dreams - Some Guy Checking Out My Truck (Vivid)*
I'm using some sort of vehicle like a truck to check on how my progress of recording dreams is coming along. Some guy is checking the vehicle out to see how well I'm doing. There are two trucks in this place and the smaller one is mine.

----------


## iadr

*Driving Down The Freeway Coming To A Traffic Jam - My Lane Freeing Up While Other Two Lanes Stalled (WILD)*
I'm driving down this freeway while lucid while this car keeps coming up on the right side of me revving his engine like he wants to race. I see the break lights of all of these cars ahead of us coming on as there appears to be a traffic jam up ahead. As I continue driving, my lane picks up and no longer has a traffic jam in it, although the other two lanes are still both backed up. I pick up speed and am flying right along, passing cars on both sides of me until I get to the exit for another freeway that I turn on.

*Listening To Some Guy Talking - Telling A Lady To Be Careful While Traveling (WILD)*
I'm listening to some guy talking to some lady telling her to be careful while traveling.

*Looking At This Wide River With Dirt Banks - Seeing Language Symbols and Then Seeing Oriental Women (WILD)*
I'm looking at this wide river from high in the air that has these dirt banks while lucid. I sense that I am either Japan or China, which is then confirmed by these language symbols appearing before me. I then see all of these oriental women coming out of this place.

*Standing On The Side Of My House - Spraying Water On These Plants (WILD)*
I'm standing on the side of my house while lucid, spraying water on these plants or flowers.

*Guy From Another State Trying To Sell Me Something - Police Setting Up A Sting Operation (WILD)*
This guy from another state is trying to sell me something that is illegal while I'm lucid. I decide that the police should know about this, so talk to the police who help me set up a sting operation in which they are using me as bait to catch this guy in his illegal activity.

*Going Underneath A Stone Bridge Then Standing By A Lake And Seeing A Ghost House In Distance - Guy Pouring Me A Glass Of Tea  (WILD)*
I'm going under this road that goes underneath this stone bridge while lucid, which after I come through there is this beautiful lake off to the left side of the road. I'm now standing on the edge of the lake in this tall grass looking at the lake while relaxing. I see this large house several stories high in the distance, but sense that it is a ghost house that exists only in the astral realm since it looks transparent. The scene shifts and I'm in this room where this guy is pouring me a small glass of tea when he accidentally pours some on the floor. There are several other people in the room with me.

*Running All Over The Place - On Roads Where I Used To Live When Growing Up (Vivid)*
I'm running all over the place in an area I used to live when I was growing up. Although I am running on the side of the road, when these cars come by there seems to be too little space for me to run on the road. So I'm running on top of this furniture that is on the side of the road. I'm running over lamps, desks, and chairs, just bouncing from one piece of furniture to the next with amazing control.

----------


## iadr

*Guy Playing Football - Puffing Himself Up To Look Larger * 
I'm watching this guy who is a member of a team that is playing against this other team in something like a game of football, which guy is puffing himself up to make himself look larger and then running into the other team.  He is making good progress by puffing himself up, and is about to make a touchdown. He is being driven by an idea or something he wants to prove

*Looking Out Over This Road - Watching Some Cars Drive By (WILD)*
I'm climbing  down these steps when I look out and the scene comes alive and I am about 30 feet in the air looking down on this freeway.  There are these buildings that look like warehouses spread out along the highway.  I watch as two or three cars drive down the road.

*Standing Outside The Parents House - Trying To Ease Drop On A Conversation Between This Guy And Young Gal (Very Vivid)*
I'm outside my parents old house where I see this guy I recently met at this meditation class walking with this young gal who was in the same class, walking in front of the parents house. The guy is pushing a bicycle and the gal is telling him that if he hadn't done a certain thing that he would not have aids now, really ragging on him. I get nosy and decide to try and listen in on their conversation, so am standing at the corner of the house trying to listen. There are so many other voices I hear though that I am unable to make out which ones are theirs. (Must have been close to the other dimension here because of all of the voices). When I sense that they are walking my way, I begin walking casually away from the house. When the guy who is now walking with an older man passes me, I say hi to them. They young gal apparently left and went another direction because she was no longer with him.

*Pulling Up To A Stoplight - Taking Off Flying, Then Landing In My Driveway Like In A Space Ship (WILD)*
I pull up to this stoplight while lucid that I am often at IRL, and notice that the Do Not Turn Right light is not on, although there are cars coming on the other street. I wait for the traffic to clear and then hurry up and turn onto the road before the Do Not Turn Right light comes on. I decide to take a short cut home, so take off flying in the air.  When I get home I come straight down into my driveway and land like a rocket ship.

*Visiting The Parents Old House - Having Furniture In It (WILD)*
I'm going into my parents old house while lucid and am surprised at how many things are still in their house like chester drawers, and tables and chairs. When I get to the kitchen there are appliances and other furniture in there also, although the rest of the house and basement is empty.

----------


## iadr

*Work - Friend Coming Down Through The Ceiling (WILD)*
I'm someplace like work while lucid when I get this feeling that this guy I work with is coming down through the ceiling.  I seem to be laying down on the floor and look up to see something like a mirror coming toward me with my friend in it, as if he is trying to sneak up on me.  When he notices that I see him, he stops trying to sneak up on me.

*Telling People I work With To See If The Company Does Something - Having Been Gone A While* 
I'm telling these people I work with to watch and see if the company does something and if it does, then take advantage of it.  I then wonder if I took advantage of it myself since I seem to have been gone for a while. Some people I work with are showing me where this large hole is.

*Skiing Down A Hill - Going All Over The Place (Vivid)*
I'm skiing down this hill going all over the place.

*Looking Inside An Old Gas Station - Empty (WILD)*
I'm looking at this metal door with a window in it that goes out into this garage area while lucid. As I look through the door I see this garage with some racks to raise cars up on, but other than that the garage is empty. I float up to get a better look at the place where I can tell that the place is vacated, as there are weeds growing up everywhere.  This appears to be an old gas station that went out of business.

*Way Up On A Concrete Arch - Seeing A City With A River Running Through It (WILD)*
I'm way up on something like a concrete arch looking at this city below while lucid, that has a wide river running through the middle of it.

*Diving Into A Concrete Pool With No Water - Filling The Pool Up Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm diving off of this diving board while lucid when I notice on the way down that there is no water in the concrete pool I am headed toward. I quickly imagine it being full of water so that I have something soft to land in. I'm diving off the board again, only this time am doing a back flip in the air when I notice once again that there is no water in the pool below. I once again fill the pool full of water and then have to enlarge the pool when I notice that I am headed for the concrete on the side of the pool. After this time I notice a large ocean surrounding me, so I have no more trouble finding the water.

*Fishing For Sharks - Bring A Small One Into The Boat (WILD)*
I'm out in the ocean in this boat while lucid, with these ropes in the water with raw meat on them to attract these sharks. When this smaller shark comes up, I grab him and bring him onto the boat. He is much smaller than the other sharks and a bit unusual looking as he has this pointed snout. I'm thinking he's probably not even a shark.

*In A Parking Garage Full Of Cars - Looking Over The Railing On The Top Deck (WILD)*
I'm in this parking garage that I often visualize to enter a trance state, only this time there are cars all over the garage. The scene shifts a bit, and I am now on the top level of the garage out in the open. I go over to the side and look over and see this lady and her son walking up to this apartment. I'm about 4 stories up and am looking down on these beautiful green lawns surrounding these apartment buildings. I float down to see if I can find a street sign, and find a sign that says Sunset Boulevard.

----------


## iadr

*Watching This Family Having A Picnic By A Lake - Teenage Son Joining Them (WILD)*
I'm looking at this family while lucid, that is having a picnic out by this lake. There's a woman, a man, and boy and girl. As I look at the lake, it is a large, clear blue lake surrounded by green grass. As I'm watching these guys skiing on the lake, this one guy who is teenager skis into shore and joins the family having the picnic, as her seems to be their son. He has all of these weird markings on his face like the Kiss singing group has. I decide to have some fun, so start walking across the top of the lake, and then disappear into a mist, which seems to get everyone's attention.

*Behind Some Apartments In A Grassy Area - Under A Wooden Teepee (WILD)*
I'm behind this two story apartment building in this nice grassy area while lucid, and am under some kind of odd looking structure that looks like a teepee built out of logs.

*In A Large Sun Room Looking Out At A Backyard - Backyard Becoming Run Down (WILD)*
I'm in a large sun room in the back of this house while lucid, looking out at this beautiful backyard. As I continue looking at the backyard though it becomes cluttered with all kinds of junk and now has weeds growing everywhere. I decide I liked the yard better the way it had looked earlier, so change the yard around to look nice and clean again. 

The scene changes and I'm looking at the outside of this house where I notice that it is dark colored house with a brown roof. At first the house looks nice, but as I get a closer look, it looks really old and weather beaten, as the roof is in bad shape and the shingles are falling off.

*In A Living Room With Some Documents On This Counter - Looking Out A Window At This Beautiful Backyard (WILD)*
I'm in this living room somewhere while lucid and have some documents sitting on this counter, that seem to pertain to this house. The house has a large living room with a large window looking outside to the back where there is a swimming pool. There are all sorts of flowers in the yard and the backyard is organized with different layers with brick walls separating the different sections.

*Standing Next To This Newly Laid Sidewalk Needing To Get Into This Place - Floating Over The Sidewalk (WILD)*
I'm standing next to this area while lucid, waiting to get in. There is a sidewalk in front of the place that appears to have just had concrete poured in it as it is still wet. I'm trying to figure out how to get into this place without walking on the sidewalk and leaving my footprints in it. I decide to float, so float over the sidewalk and into the door.

*Listening To People In My Group Being Interviewed On Stage - Unable To Hear What They Are Saying (DILD)*
I'm in an auditorium where everyone in my group is taking turns being interviewed by this guy on stage, who is asking them various questions about their job. As the guy next to me, who is an older guy is being interviewed, I'm thinking about what I want to say about my job when I get on stage. While the guy ahead of me is being interviewed, I'm unable to hear what they are saying because they are talking really soft, while everyone else in the auditorium is chattering about other things. When I hear this one old guy say "When I worked for the railroad during World War II", it makes me laugh and causes me to become lucid, because he's talking about all of this stuff which is totally irrelevant to what is going on. 

After the guy get done interviewing the guy ahead of me, he says "OK, that's it", as he appears to be stopping the interviews after this guy. As they are apparently done interviewing people, everyone gets ready to leave. Well, almost everyone, because this guy in charge says "Wait a minute, we can't leave yet. There's still 10 minutes go before our time is up. After thinking about it a bit though he changes his mind and says "OK, go ahead", after which everyone starts leaving again.

*In The Auditorium Again - Unable To Find This Guys Interview On My Computer (WILD)*
I'm back in the auditorium from the previous dream while lucid, waiting to be interviewed. While the guy ahead of me whose name is Michael View is being interviewed, I do a search of his name on this computer in front of me, but an unable to find his interview.

----------


## iadr

*Inside A House - Seeing This Big Hole In The Wall (WILD)*
I'm inside this house while lucid and am looking at this wall going to the outside that has this large hole in it. the house I'm in looks very similar to my house

*Standing On A Black Metal Platform - Looking Out Over This City (WILD)*
I'm climbing down these steps in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I see this black grated metal platform a couple of stories below me. I float down to the metal platform from where I'm now about four stories above the ground looking on a city below.

*Vitamin C - Dumping In A Trash Can (WILD)*
I am holding this bottle of Vitamin C while lucid, which is made by this company that seems to have gone out of business, and I'm dumping the vitamins in this trash can. I begin wondering why I'm dumping these vitamins because they are still good, so decide I should get them back out of the trash can. I then get a better idea, so rewind the dream in slow motion and have all of the vitamins put back in the vitamin bottle.

*Having Mastered Something The Previous Month - Guy Getting Me Authorization To Be Able To Do The Same Thing Next Month (WILD)*
I had mastered something in the middle of the previous month while lucid, but now it's the beginning of a new month, so the record of what I did has disappeared. This guy who is there assisting me is working on getting me authorization to be able to do the same thing I had already accomplished the previous month.

----------


## iadr

*Looking At A Beautiful River Or Lake - Following Its Path Through This Forest (WILD)*
I'm looking at a beautiful river or lake while lucid with trees and other green brush all along the sides of it. I follow its path as it twists around through this forest area.

*With 2 Or 3 Other Guys - Doing Some Kind Of Repair (WILD)* 
I'm with 2 or 3 other guys that I work with while lucid, and we're doing some kind of repairs on something.

*Painting - Becoming A Well Known Painter (Vivid)*
I'm doing some kind of painting with a butter knife and have become a well known painter. when I offer to do something the next day for this place where I'm going to be, they refuse to let me do it because they say I'm retired now, and tell me to get out of there and do whatever I want.

*In A House Next To A Lake - In Boat Out In The Water Spinning Around In A Circle (WILD)*
I'm in this house while lucid that seems to have a lake across the street from it, but when I look outside I notice that the lake is right in my backyard. It's very peaceful here as I look out onto the lake at night. The scene changes and I'm in this boat out on the lake, which boat is first rocking back and forth and then starts spinning around in a circle  (I think I was going through some transitions getting ready to leave my body here.)

*Needing To Cross This Busy Street - Walking Across The Street While Letting Cars Run Through Me (WILD)*
I'm walking along this road while lucid that I'm wanting to cross, and am about halfway down this hill that these cars keep coming over which are keeping me from crossing the street. Realizing I'm dreaming I walk out into the road and let the cars run through me as I walk to the other side. (This is exactly what I've been wanting to do in these kind of situations.)

*Former Director Taking Part In This Play - Me Finding Here Daughter Who Failed To Show Up (Very Vivid)*
I'm at this place where my former director is in something like a play on this stage when she notices that her 3 year old daughter has not made it here yet. I go to look for her daughter and see her in this line coming into this place. After finding that the reason her daughter was being held up was because the place had no record of my director being here, I let them know that she is here, and go to get her daughter for her.  As I pick up her daughter and begin carrying her, I sense that she is a little uneasy being carried by me since I'm a stranger to her, so tell her that I'm taking her over to see her mom, and then tell her that I understand why she feels uneasy since she has probably been told to avoid strangers. After I show her where her mom is she seems to be more relaxed about me carrying her over there.

*Talking To This Guy Who Owns Two Different Stocks In The Same Company - Thinking The Stock Selling For 61.50 Is Going To Come Down The Next Day (Very Vivid)*

*Trying To Put My Hand In My Pocket - Pocket Sewed Together (WILD)*
I'm trying to put my right hand down in my pocket, but my pocket is sewed together. I try pushing harder, but still have no luck. Realizing that I'm dreaming I imagine the threads that have my pocket sewed together coming unraveled, after which I am able to put my hand down into my pocket.

*Standing On This Raised Porch With Two Friends From Work - Friend Running And Hiding From This Athletic Looking Guy (Very Vivid)*
A friend of mine shows back up to work after having been off the previous day, and I tell him about everything that happened the day he was off. While walking down this hallway with him, he is drinking this bottle of alcohol which he tells me he drinks for his health. I'm hoping that no one at work notices this as they would fire him. I'm then telling my two friend about the dreams I had the previous night about helping our director find her daughter, and about the guy who owned two kinds of our companies stock. We are standing outside on this raised porch when my one friend who is a small guy suddenly runs over and gets on the side of the porch and starts climbing around the outside of the porch. I find out that this athletic looking guy that I now see has been chasing him trying to catch him to harass him, so that every time my friend sees him he runs and hides.

*On My Way To Work - Road Blocked By All Of These Cars Backed Up Behind This Underpass  (Very Vivid)*
I'm on my way to work when I come to this underpass that has 3 cars backed up behind it, which all seem to have people in them, and which cars are unable to to make it through the underpass because of these stalled cars in front of them. I'm thinking about just pushing the cars blocking the underpass onto the side of the road, but before I get a chance, some guy gets out of a car in front of me and starts picking up the cars one at a time and moving them to the side of the road. I'm thinking that this guy must be really strong to be able to pick these cars up this way and move them. The underpass is now clear, so all of the cars start driving through it. For some reason everyone is making a U turn and going right back the way they just came from though as they seem to think the road is blocked up ahead. I go straight though and find no more traffic jams on teh road.

----------


## iadr

*In A Run Down Building Watching This Cleaning Lady - Creating A Tornado, Then Getting Rid Of It (WILD)*
I'm looking at this building while lucid, which looks like a shack, only it is about 3 stories high, and looks similar to the Adam's Family House, except that it is more rundown. As I float inside I see the spirit of this cleaning lady who used to work in this place going about her duties. She's a stout lady and has this scarf around her head. 

I create a tornado using my imagination, after which I see these dark colored clouds heading our way, which completely blows the building away. As I continue standing here, feeling the tornado blowing against my face, getting stronger and stronger, I become concerned that I am about to blow away, so utter the words "Peace, be still", after which the tornado is gone.

*Looking Down From A Platform - Seeing Landscape On One Side And A School Building On The Other Side (WILD)*
I'm way up on this platform while lucid, where I see this beautiful landscape on one side, and this large brick building down below me on the other side, that looks like a museum. As I look closer, I notice it's a school, as there are kids out playing in the school yard. The kids are all holding hands and going around in a circle. I sense that this school was made possible by a donation from someone which all of these kids are showing how grateful they are to this person.

*Wheel Barrel Hanging Out Over The Top Of A House - Lowering To The Ground Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm looking at the top of this house while lucid, where I see a wheel barrel upside down and half way over the edge. Realizing that something is wrong with this scene, I lower the wheel barrel to the ground using my imagination.

*Standing At The Edge Of A Building - Realizing The Danger But Continuing To Stand There (WILD)*
I'm standing on the edge of this roof while lucid, looking in toward the middle of the roof, when I suddenly realize how dangerous of a position I'm in. Since I realize this is a dream though, I continue standing there with no fear.

*Walking Through My Living Room - Cat Rubbing Up Against My Legs (WILD)*
I'm walking through my living room while lucid, when I feel my smallest cat walking next to me rubbing up against my legs.

----------


## iadr

*Looking Through These Tree Limbs - Sun Coming Out And Making It A Beautiful Day (WILD)*
I'm outside sitting on top of my shed while lucid, looking through these tree leaves when all of a sudden the sun comes out and it is a sunny day outside.

*Sitting On A Scaffold About 30 Feet In The Air - Looking Down On The Ground (WILD)*
I'm sitting on this scaffold that is on the outside of this building while lucid, and am about 30 feet in the air looking down on the ground below.

*Floating Outside My Parents Old House - Bumping My Head On A Gutter (WILD)*
I'm floating around outside my parents old house while lucid, when I accidentally bump my head on this gutter, which sends a shock through my entire body and jolts me right out of the WILD. My body suffers such a jolt that I'm still shaking when I wake up.

*Talking To A Gal I Used To Work With In The Gym - Telling Her Something About My Job (Very Vivid)*
I'm at this gym where I run into this young gal that I used to work with several years ago. I seem to be telling her something about my job which she seems interested in.

*Standing Outside Listening To Shots Being Fired - Guy Across The Street Firing At And Hitting This Airplane He Thought Was A Deer  (Very Vivid)*
I'm outside with this guy across the street from this gas station where there are two other guys when deer hunting season begins. When we hear a shot echo out we figure that someone is firing at a deer somewhere back in the woods. When we hear more shots ring out, we figure that they must have missed so are still trying to hit the deer. There are then a couple of shots that appear to have come from the gas station across the street from us by the sound of their echo. After hearing the shots someone yells "Here he comes", after which we see what looks like a deer running across the sky, but which I notice is a camouflaged looking airplane. As the airplane flies by in the distance, one of the guys from the gas station who is thinking it is a deer, picks up his rifle and fires at it, hitting it on the lower back part of the plane, where it seems to go through the plane and hit the pilots arm. When he realizes what he has done he says "Oh no", as he realizes he is going to be in a lot of trouble.

*Visiting A Resort Area - Going Through This Trail Up To Lookout Point (WILD)*
I'm climbing down this ladder in my imagination when I get to the bottom where the scene comes alive and I'm in this resort area with a lot of grass and trees, and where I'm standing next to this cottage. I'm then heading up this trail through this forest that seems to be going to a lookout post.

*Looking At A Large Hole In The Ground Where A House Is Normally Located - Large House In A Wooded Area (WILD)*
I'm standing on this block that looks like a road I jog on while lucid, looking at this vacant lot that has a large hole in the ground, where there is normally a house. I decide to change the scene, so create a nice house in place of the large hole. The scene changes and I'm somewhere else now that is a more remote area where I'm looking at this large wooden house that has a deck that wraps around the back and sides of the house. There are trees all around this house as it seems to be in a forest.  I sense that this is a resort area that has a lake on the other side of the resort about 100 yards away.

----------


## iadr

*Visiting A Beach - Being A Lifeguard (WILD)*
I'm climbing down this light house while lucid. When I look down at the ground there is sand everywhere. It is the middle of the day and there are people laying out on the beach and people in the water. The scene changes and I'm now a lifeguard sitting on this stand watching out in the water for people. I'm wearing a large straw hat, and have a roof over my stand. It feels really nice as I feel a breeze coming in from the ocean. As night time approaches, there are still people getting ready to have a party at the beach. I'm now being carried off by these people like I'm some kind of God.

*Scaling Down The Side Of A Building - Floating Down And Letting Cars Run Through Me (WILD)*
I'm scaling down the side of this building using a rope when the scene comes alive and I find myself way up in the air looking down over this street. I'm looking at this stop light that has cars going through it, and which is very busy street. I float on down and land on the street where I feel the cars running through me in both directions.

*Squashing Spiders, Then Visiting A Park - Changing The Color Of An Inanimate Object (WILD)*
I'm looking at these spiders running around while lucid, one of which comes right at me which I squash. When I see one running away I squash it also, and then squash one that is running down the wall. I use my imagination to clean this place of any more spiders, after which the scene changes and I'm looking at this sidewalk outside that has these black billed ducks walking down it. I'm in a beautiful park area with trees and grass everywhere, and a sidewalk that runs through it. There are these little kids playing everywhere, and a bunch of them are climbing on this thing that looks like a play steam engine. It's very shady and cool out here. 

_When I see this metal jungle gym I decide to complete a lucid task of changing the color of an inanimate object, so change the jungle gym from the metal color to orange. It immediately changes back to its metal color. I again change its color to orange and it again changes right back to its metal color. When I see this swing set that these kids are swinging on, that is a green color, I change its color to red, but it changes right back to green. I change its color again, only this time change it to purple, and the color stays. (Guess I just needed to use a color a bit closer to the original color to get it to stick)._

*Fun House - Going Through Mirrors (WILD)*
I'm somewhere like a Fun House while lucid where they have all of these different mirrors, one of which makes people look real tall, and another one which makes people look real fat. When I go into the one that makes people look real fat, I feel myself become real wide, and am unable to get through the mirror. When I go into the mirror that makes people look real tall, I feel real tall, but am unable to get through this mirror also. When I see a regular mirror I try going through it, but bounce right back out. I get back and get a run at the mirror, after which I go through it, and hear a cracking sound as I go through it. I get a run at it again from the other side, and again make it through the mirror, and hear a cracking sound as I get through the mirror.

*Looking At An Airfield Then Landing An Airplane And Going Into A Hanger - Taking A Rocket To The Moon And Creating A Castle For Myself (WILD)*
I'm floating in the air while lucid, looking at this air field that has these long metal buildings on it that look like airplane hangers. I'm then in an airplane that lands on the ground, and is headed toward this long hanger. I slow down and enter the hanger which is a long half circle shape. There are all of these guys walking around in jump suits, who appear to be inspectors, who are looking at the structure of this building. One guy is wearing this yellow hat, whose face I see very clearly, but whose face turns into Smoky The Bear as he passes me. 

_I decide that this would be a good place to find a rocket going to the moon, so start looking around. Sure enough, this rocket that had been laying sideways begins raising into the air. I assume that this rocket is going to the moon, so go over for a closer look, and see a picture of the moon on it. As the rocket is somewhat skinny, I just merge myself with it, after which I feel it vibrating and taking off. 

We arrive at the moon, only the rocket I've been merged with becomes an airplane that comes down and lands. There is this space station with these astronauts with their suits on walking around. I remember my Mortal Mist flag, so get it out of the airplane and stab the flag pole into the ground. The is now an American Flag and a Mortal Mist flag planted here on the moon. The Mortal Mist flag appears to be this greenish color with some sort of red symbol on it. As I look closer there appears to also be some blue on the flag.  I yell out "Is anyone here from Mortal Mist?" but no one answer.

I then get an idea so use my imagination to create this huge castle for myself, which is made out of marble and has these ancient designs all over it. There are these huge pillars in front of the castle that form the letters IADR. I find that I can create anything I want in this imaginary castle. Everything that resembles Earth is in the castle, even a bunch of dirt cliffs. I install a homing device to attract other dreamers to this location, so that when they do arrive I can hopefully meet them. There is even a small brook in my castle that has the small waterfall, which then turns into a huge dam. It's amazing how much stuff is in this castle. I like it so well that I decide to just stay here instead of go back to earth._

*Going Through A Beautiful Park, Then Going Over A Wooden Bridge - Coming To An Area Where Everything Is Concrete  (WILD)*
I'm in this beautiful park while lucid that has these sidewalks that go all through it, when I see this bridge up ahead. This wooden bridge up ahead looks like it goes all the way across, but when I get to it, I notice that it only goes half way across. I imagine this bridge to be a nice sturdy wooden bridge that goes all the way across. I can tell that this bridge is meant to remain a wooden bridge as I am doing this. I walk across the bridge and come to these concrete structures on the other side. The entire place here is concrete with these reddish patio blocks in this one area and all of these decorative concrete structures all over. Everything in this are is made of concrete.

*Staying In This Hotel In Florida Where There Is Several Feet Of Snow - Going Through This Tunnel In The Snow And Ending Up At This Lake Where These Horses And Cows Are In The Water (DILD)*
I'm staying in this hotel in Florida, going to some sort of class. There's a huge snow storm with several feet of snow on the ground. Although I see this tunnel through the snow that seems to go where I need to go to, the tunnel seems to be too small for me to go through. As I watch I see my younger brother dragging my other brother backwards through the snow. When I see them come out of this small tunnel and going into this large tunnel I decide I can go through the large tunnel to get to where I need to be, so head toward the large tunnel. After going through the large tunnel, the scene changes and I'm on this island where I see this pool of water with all of this moss in it and all of these horses and cows in it. _I become lucid at this point. This one cow that is larger than the other cows is mooing real loud. It is the middle of the night, and these other cows are also mooing. This is so relaxing here that I decide to just stay here._ 

*Looking At This Lake - Canoe Going Out With These Synchronized Swimmers In It (WILD)*
I'm looking at this lake while lucid where all of these people are getting ready to go out in these canoes. As I watch this one really long canoe filled with what appears to be synchronized swimmers starts moving out into the water while all of the swimmers are moving their arms in unison.

*Company - Cutting Off Entire Departments (Very Vivid)* 
I'm working for this company that is cutting jobs, which has just cut off several entire departments. The company seems to be changing its business to deal with commodities or futures contracts now. When they cut off someone's job, they are just having someone else do the work they used to do. I'm watching as all of these people from this one department that has just been cut off are coming into this cafeteria for a meeting.

----------


## iadr

*Front Porch - Exercise Machine Being There (WILD)*
I'm on my front porch while lucid where I notice this exercise machine I gave away earlier still being on my porch. Knowing this is a discrepancy, I use my imagination to change things around to the way they should be.

*Sink Full Of Dirty Dishes - Washing Then Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm in my kitchen while lucid, where I have a sink full of dirty dishes that I'm getting ready to wash in this sink of soapy water. Realizing that I'm dreaming, I wash them off using my imagination and put them in the rack to dry.

*Back Porch - Sorting Through 3 Bags Of Old Clothes Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm looking at these three bags of clothes on my back porch while lucid, thinking that they are all old, so should be tossed away, when I remember I've not sorted through these bags yet, and that there may be something in there I want. So I sort through the bags real fast using my imagination where I find a couple of things I want to keep, and then throw the rest away.

*Taking To Director And Some Guy At Work - Picking Up These Files Off The Floor  (WILD)*
I'm at work while lucid, and am talking to my past director and some guy. My past director looks really slim even though she's pregnant. I have all of these files laying on the floor that I'm organizing in alphabetical order. My past director is talking about how her feet hurt her after being on her feet all day long.

*Sliding Down These Greased Hallways With Some Guy - Trying to Find Where Some Guy Was Murdered (Very Vivid)* 
This guy and I are going through these hallways trying to find out where some guy got murdered. We put vasoline all over these ramps and then slide down them. My friend is sliding on his knees, while I'm sitting down. As my friend is going faster than I am, I think about sliding on my knees also, but never do. 

Later I'm walking through the hallways again trying to find out where this guy got murdered. There are a couple of different themes in this building, one of them being Alice and Wonderland, and the other being this murder mystery we are trying to solve. 

I'm trying to find the hallway where the guy got murdered when I find my friend, who helps me find the right hallway. This is the second time we've been down these hallways, where the first time we went through them we put vasoline on these ramps. We come to the ramps with the vasoline on them again and begin sliding down the. 

As we are sliding down this ramp, my friend is barely ahead of me and over to the side. When we get to this hallway in the middle of the ramp he veers over in front of me at the last minute and goes through the hallway before I do. (This was the most incredible sliding adventure).

----------


## iadr

*Looking At A Park Area With A White Picket Fence and White Benches - Memorial for Someone (WILD)*
I'm looking at this park area while lucid that has this which has this white fence around it and these white metal benches for people to sit on inside. It is very scenic and peaceful in this park with flowing green grass and flowers everywhere. I sense that this place is a memorial for someone, and sense a lake nearby and an office building with these interesting looking shingles on it.

*On The Roof Of A Tall Brick Building - Seeing A Freeway In The Distance (WILD)*
I'm sitting on top of this really high roof of a brick building while lucid. As I look off in the distance I see this freeway with trucks and cars driving down it.

*Finding My Classroom But Having Trouble Finding A Vacant Seat, Then Having Forgotten My Book And Notebook - Hunting All Over A Bookstore For A Notebook Then Laying In This Field With The Female Instructor (Very Vivid)*
I'm at this school on a Monday morning where I have two classes to go to and where I'm looking for my first class which seems to be a math class. I'm looking in these classrooms to see if I can find anyone who looks familiar.  I recognize the people in this one classroom so decide that this is the place I need to be, but when I go to find a seat, they almost all seem to be taken. I find this one seat, and ask if anyone is sitting there since there is something on the desk. I'm told by this gal that this seat is taken. I then find a seat between these two gals that appears to be available, so sit there.

There is this lady who is our instructor who was here for our last class also filling in for our usual male instructor. When I notice that I've forgotten to bring my book and notepad, I decide to see if I can find a notepad in this bookstore downstairs, so excuse myself and leave to get a notepad to take notes on.  I take an escalator down to the bookstore, and look all over the place for a notebook, but am unable to find one. I find a package of notebook paper selling for 4.99, which I think is too high, which also has these odd markings on it as the red line is in the middle of the page instead of the left side. I decide to ask a clerk if they have any notepads, but there is a long line at the counter where this clerk is working. Everyone in the line seems to be pissed off from having to wait so long. Finally, the line starts moving real fast, and I'm next in line. I ask the clerk if he has any notepads for sell and he goes to look. He is also unable to find any. When I see a couple of business cards, I take them and decide to just use them to write on.  

I'm now heading back to the classroom, but as I'm unable to find the elevator I came down on, I start walking up these stairs. When a bunch of gals from the classroom come walking down the stairway I reason that they must just be taking an intermission from this movie that is being shown in the class. When I ask this gal if they are on intermission she laughs and tells me that class is over. I hear her laughing and telling her friend that I came into the class and then left and missed the whole class.

I go into the classroom to get my coat, and the lady instructor tells me that I missed the entire class. I apologize and tell her that I was in the bookstore trying to find a notebook to take notes on. She tells me that she will give me a private lesson.  

The scene changes and I'm laying in this field out in the country about 50 feet away from this ladies house, and she is seducing me. She tells me that everyone can see us, which disturbs me. When I ask her who all she said could see us, she tells me _everyone_.  I'm about to tell her that I have to be going when she shows me this picture of her and her husband and their young boy and teenage boy.  I tell her that her teenage son look just like her, which he does.  When I notice that the grass is all cut nice, I tell her that her son did a good job of cutting the grass. She tells me that her son did not cut the grass, and then gets on this riding lawn mower and starts mowing back and forth on the far end of their property.

The scene changes again and I see her and her husband with their two kids drive by me in van with these shitty looking grins on their faces like they are retarded.  They all look alike too.  The scene changes again and I'm back at the school talking to this administrator who I tell about seeing the woman's family in this van. The administrator tells me that the people in this family all have duel personalities that cause them to act one way when they are by themselves, and another way when they are all together.

*Early In The Morning - Jogging 4 Miles To Work (Vivid)*
It is early in the morning and I'm jogging to work. I have a 4 mile jog to get to work, but seem to do this every morning for exercise. I'm thinking I'm going to be really sweaty when I get to work, but am going to be unable to take a shower.

----------


## iadr

*Weight Set - Getting Ready To Put Together (WILD)*
I'm getting ready to put this power rack together that I used to use for lifting weights, so am getting all of the pieces together to make sure I have everything I need to assemble it. 

*Wheeling A Cart Full Of Wood Out In Front For The Trash Man To Pick Up - Pushing Cart Out In Front Of This Pickup Truck That Is Going Way Over The Speed Limit (WILD)*
I'm wheeling this cart loaded with pieces of wood while lucid to the front of my house for the trash man to pick up when this pickup truck comes flying over the hill doing at least 20 mph over the speed limit. Because of how fast the truck is going, I decide not to step out in front of it, but instead push my cart of wood out in front of him. When he hits the cart the wood goes flying all over the place. Since I no longer have any wood in my cart, I go ahead and take my cart back to my backyard.

*Having Hauled An El Camino Truck to Work On A Long Flatbed Truck - Guy Hauling My Truck Off With My Car On It (WILD)*
I've rented this long flat bed truck that I have hauled my old El Camino to work on for some reason. I have parked the flatbed truck on the road in front of where I used to work in front of the sidewalk. I have this large German shepherd dog in the truck with me which I am concerned about getting either getting out of the truck, or else chewing up the inside of the truck while I'm gone, but I have to go into work, so leave him in the truck alone. At first I put him on a leash, but after he gets all tangled up and is unable to move, I take the leash off of him. 

When I get inside where I used to work, I have two sets of keys with me, a really large set with about 20 keys on it, and a smaller set with about 3 keys. I'm wondering where my other set of keys is at, because I had left this other car at work the previous night. I'm wondering if I accidentally left a set of keys outside in the truck I was driving. 

This maintenance man tells me that these two guys outside are probably going to drive my truck away if I don't move it, so I head back outside. I'm too late, as this guy is driving my flatbed truck off with my El Camino on it. I run after him as fast as I can yelling for him to stop, but he just keeps going. I run faster and faster trying to stay up with him while I continue to yell at him to stop, but he seems to not notice me.  When he turns around and looks my way, I'm thinking that he saw me, but he keeps going anyway. I decide that there is no way to keep him from taking my truck and car at this point, so am glad to at least have another car in the parking lot that I can drive home.

*Cat - Meowing (WILD)*
I hear my youngest cat meow really loud in my inner world while relaxing.

----------


## iadr

*Walking Through This Patio Area With A Lady - Going Into A Clinic, Then Relaxing Outside By A Pool Of Water (WILD)*
I'm walking along this patio area with this lady heading toward this building while lucid. There is a lot of other people walking around in the area also. The lady I'm with is walking real fast because she wants to get somewhere and is the kind of person who never allows anything to distract her. We go through these revolving doors and head toward this stairway where we climb these stairs to the second floor. We go into a reception area in what looks like a clinic where the lady makes an appointment to check on a friend. When the call her name, she motions for me to remain seated while she goes in to get what she needs. When she comes back out, she motions for me to follow her, after which we leave the reception area and go back downstairs. We walk outside to where there are these pools of water filled with beautiful flowers, and where the lady is a lot more relaxed as we sit on this low concrete wall by this pool of water looking at these flowers.

*Looking At A Statement Of Expenses - Totaling Them Up To Make Sure They Are Correct (WILD)*
I'm looking at some kind of statement for different expenses while lucid, and totaling them up to make sure they are correct.

*Schools - Going To Two Different Competing Schools (Vivid)*
I had been going to this one school which competes with this other school that I then start going to. I had been quite active in the first school, participating in activities there almost every night. When I get to the new school, I'm planning to participate in their activities, but am planning to wear the colors from my previous school when I participate in activities that involve both schools. Since the second school only seems to have about half as many activities as the first school did, I'm thinking about going to activities at the first school on nights when nothing is going on at my new school.

*In A Church Group Being Taught How To Float By This Guy - Guy Coming Back In A Helicopter And Taking Us Up One At A Time (Very Vivid)*
I'm in this church group with these other people where this guy shows up who is teaching us how to fly. We are laying on the ground while he gives us instructions on imagining ourselves floating up and then moving forward. I'm able to float around using his instructions. When he tries to teach this one guy how to fly who he appears to be friend with, the guy is too scared to try it, so gives up and leaves. 

Later the guy who is teaching us how to fly shows up in a helicopter that he leaves hovering in the air with no one in it while he comes down on this rope and takes us up one at a time to the helicopter with him. He asks us to think as positive as we can and to be as enthusiastic as possible while we are going up with him in order to help him get us up to the helicopter.  I think a lot of positive thoughts and imagine myself enter the helicopter with him when he comes to take me up with him, and make it up to the helicopter with no trouble. When he goes to find his friend again who had chickened out earlier on learning how to fly, his friend still wants nothing to do with any kind of flying.

*Pennies Laying Out On A Counter - Looking At Them And Changing Them To Be Old Pennies (WILD)*
I'm looking at all of these pennies laying out on this counter while lucid, and then use my imagination to change them all to be old pennies, and the store them away.

*Showcase Of Homes - Floating Around And Looking Through (WILD)*
I'm looking through a showcase of homes while lucid, by floating around getting a quick overview of the homes.

----------


## iadr

*Guy Wanting Me To Box Him - Following Me And Asking Me To Help Him Do Something / Difficulty Getting Away From Him (Very Vivid)* 
I'm on this street corner where this guy shows up wearing these boxing gloves wanting to box me. He hands me a pair of boxing gloves and we start boxing each other. Neither of us seem to be able to hit the other person though because we are too far apart. When the guy asks to have his gloves back, I hand them back to him. As this guy appears to be crazy I decide to run away from him, so begin running as fast as I can. He begins to follow me and seems to be gaining on me. I decide to slow down and let him catch up with me and make friends with him, so slow down and let him catch up. Although I feel uncomfortable around this guy, I can tell that he means me no harm, but just wants mt to help him do some things. After a bit I take off running again, and again he starts following me. I'm having a really hard time getting away from this guy.

*Having A Business Where I Repair Things - Being Overrun With Business / Organizing Things By Their Serial Number (Vivid)* 
I have a repair business where I repair different things like TVs. Because my rates are so low I'm being overrun with business, and have more work than I can keep up with. So I'm organizing things by serial numbers so I'll know where to find them.

*Climbing Down A Rope And Ending Up On The Moon - Bouncing Around The Surface (WILD)* 
I'm climbing down this rope when the scene comes alive and I find myself on a surface that appears to be the moon. It feels very deserted and eerie here. I notice that I'm wearing a space suit with this large helmet that has a large glass front on it. I ask if there is anyone from Mortal Mist here, but no one answers, probably because I'm just dreaming I'm on the moon. I go bouncing off across the surface of the moon.

*Having Received Some Instructions In The Mail And Following Them To Go Somewhere - Gal Trying To Find Me And Finding The Instructions I Was Given (WILD)* 
I've received some kind of instruction in the mail to go somewhere to get something while lucid, so follow the instructions and go to this place. When I get there I receive some instructions on somewhere else to go. Although I'm unsure who is giving me the instructions, I trust them for some reason. I'm now watching this gal who I seem to work with who is in my house trying to figure out where I went and what happened to me. She finds this large tape that looks like an 8 track that has the instructions I was given on it and is listening to it. Although is in a foreign language, she seems to understand the language they are in.

*Putting Something Very Technical Together - People Looking At These Instructions That Show How I Built This Thing (WILD)* 
I'm putting this thing together while lucid that is very technical and that I spend a lot of time working on, after which these people in this place are wondering how I built the thing. They just happen to have this manual that is giving them the instructions I used to build the thing with.

----------


## iadr

*Holding A Large Ink Cartridge In My Hand - Guy Putting A Similar Shaped Device Into The Printer (WILD)*
I have this large roller type of ink cartridge in my hand that goes in this printer while lucid. When this guy puts a similar shaped thing into the printer, I'm wondering if I need to put my cartridge in the printer now. So check it against that thing that the guy just put in, and find that it's the same size, so decide that I no longer need to put my cartridge in, but can save it for later.

*Setting On Top Of A Giant Crane - Sliding Down This Metal Wire And Sitting On This Steel Ball (WILD)*
I'm imagining myself walking down this stairway way up in the air when the scene comes alive and I'm at the top of this giant crane. I slide down this wire rope and am now sitting at the top of this giant metal ball which starts swinging back and forth sideways.

*Way Up High In The Air - Looking Down On A Football Stadium (WILD)*
I'm way up in the air looking down on what looks like a football stadium. I can see the green field and these stands coming up all around the field, which stands are several stories high.

*Inside An Unfamiliar House - Looking Out A Window (WILD)*
I'm inside an unfamiliar house looking out this window while lucid. Things then start melting and reforming before my eyes. I see this staircase melt and then reform, while lets me know for sure I'm in the dream world.

*Taking Some Reading Glasses Out Of A Trash Can - Glasses Having Holes In The Glass On Both Sides (WILD)*
I take this case out of this trash can while lucid, that has these reading glasses in it that I'm thinking I might be able to use. When I look at the glasses closer though, they have these large holes in both sides of the glass. After seeing this I put them back in the trash.

*In A Place That Sells This Very Potent Alcohol - Testing A Sample Of It In The Store (Vivid)*
I'm in this place that has a bar where they sell this very potent alcohol and where people are required to test this alcohol in the store before they are allowed to take it home. I try a free sample in the store, after which I decide that I have no need to buy any to take home.

----------


## iadr

*Looking At A Lake - Being Close To A Boat Ramp (WILD)*
I'm looking at this lake while lucid, and am close to this concrete boat ramp that goes out into the water. It's a beautiful site and very relaxing just to be looking out over the water.

*Down In My Basement Helping Some Guy Carry This Large Thing Out - Guy Wanting To Carry The Thing Out The Long Way (WILD)*
I'm down in my basement helping some guy carry this large thing out of my basement while lucid. He's wanting to go up these steps and out the back of my house with the thing until I show him that it's a lot shorter just to go out the basement door to get the thing outside.

*Talking To A Friend At Work - Knocking Something Over On The Floor (WILD)*
I'm back in the previous dream talking to my friend at work, only this time I'm lucid. I accidentally knock something off onto the floor when my friend tells me that both of our jobs have been restored. Realizing this is a dream, I clean up the mess using my imagination.

*Cutting Grass With My Dad - Explaining How I Keep Both My Conscious And Unconscious Minds Active All The Time To Encourage My Subconscious Mind To Dream (Very Vivid)*
I'm mowing this grass with my dad when we get to talking about how different things affect the subconscious mind. Its seems like mowing the grass keeps my conscious mind active, while I'm doing something else to keep my subconscious busy. I've been having a lot of success using my subconscious mind to remember and control my dreams and am telling my dad it is because of this technique I've learned of keeping both parts of my mind busy all the time. When I get to thinking about it though, I begin to wonder if it might work better to just keep my conscious mind busy so that it would be easier for my subconscious to produce dreams for me.

*Walking Through A Mall - Eating Out Of This Large Barrel Of Fried Chicken (Very Vivid)*
I'm married to my wife in this dream, and we have several kids. While the wife is at work, and the kids are at school, I go to this mall and buy this large tub of fried chicken that I am carrying under one arm while eating using the other arm as I walk through the mall. People in the mall are looking at me envying me for having all of this tasty chicken to eat. When I realize I've been eating the greasy skin along with the rest of the chicken, I peel the skin off and eat just the chicken, which tastes fine without the skin. As I continue walking through the mall, the wife shows up behind me and tells me that she got sick and threw up at work, so came home. I tell her that her and the kids are welcome to eat as much of the chicken as they like.

*Basket - Trying To Put Something Around It (WILD)*
I have something like a clothes basket that I'm wrapping something like a belt around while lucid. When the fastener comes out at this place on the basket that keeps me from fastening it, I try pulling on it to see if I can pull it around far enough so that it will fasten. Because the belt is wrapped around a couple of times though, I am unable to pull it around any farther. I then get a better idea, so use my imagination to make the belt longer so that the fastener is in a different spot where it can be fastened.

*Men's Locker Room - Ladies Walking Through (Very Vivid)*
I walk into this Men's locker room at the gym where I see this gal I used to work with standing there. Although there are guys in the locker room at the time, they are all dressed. While I'm talking to this gal, another gal comes out of this office that is in the locker room. Another gal who is this guy's wife that I used to work with, then comes walking through the locker room from the direction that I just came from, while another gal comes walking in from the other side. I'm thinking that it is a bit strange that all of these women are in the Men's locker room. 

I walk with the gal I'm talking to and notice that the sign on the door says Easy instead of Men. I'm thinking that this locker room must have a more relaxed standard than most locker rooms since they allow women in there. I go back into the locker room and am talking to this guy telling him about all of the women who were in the locker room and how I saw this one gal who is this guy's wife that I used to work with. I'm unable to remember the guy's name who I used to work with though, so am going through names in my mind trying to remember his name when I finally remember his name. The guy I'm talking to now sees the guy's wife I was telling him about while I'm telling him about how the sign on the door says Easy instead of Men.

----------


## iadr

*Hitting My Forehead On Something - Thing Reverberating (WILD)* 
While in a deep state of relaxation I hit my head on something in my inner world, which I hit so hard that the thing is reverberating and making an echoing sound. (This hurt also, although it was more like my head feeling out of alignment rather than a physical pain).

*Working The Afternoon Shift - Previous Boss Stopping By To See Me (DILD)* 
I'm working the afternoon shift at work when my previous boss shows up to talk to me. Even though I'm still working, I had put in for some sort of retirement or severance allowance, so plan to be gone fairly soon. I'm working sort of relief job that works 3 or 4 afternoons and 1 or 2 nights, which I hate working. Since I seem to be leaving, my boss tells me that he will come by and talk to me on Thursday at 23:30 when I get to work, as I will be working the midnight shift that night.

My boss tells me that they are going to try to get someone to cover these night shifts so that I will no longer have to work them, after which I tell them that would be fine with me, since I'm getting old and would prefer not to have to work them anymore. Some guy who is calling people to work tells me that they found someone to work the night shift so that I will not have to stay another shift. _I become lucid at this point, but wake up shortly._

*Running Into An Old Friend At Work - Preparing For A Job Interview (Very Vivid)* 
I'm working in this building where I work on the third floor when I run into this guy who has just been offered a severance allowance to leave the company. When I ask him if he is planning to take the severance pay, he tells me that he just found another job with the company that he is going to be working now, which he appears to be quite happy with. 

We're standing outside this ladies office who is doing the interviews for the new job he just obtained when I find out that I'm next on the list of people they want to interview for the job. I tell my friend that since I just turned 58 and had just gotten my 30 years of service in, that I'm planning to take the severance pay and retire. 

Although it is 3pm, and the lady has some sort of meeting in a different department for 3pm in a different department that I used to work in, she offers to look over my resume real fast. I had been looking over my resume earlier and marking out things and writing in new things I wanted to add, so my resume is sort of messy. So I tell the lady I was planning to draft an updated copy of my resume for her. She finds some sort of error in my resume that she points out to me, so I tell her I will correct that while correcting the other things in my resume and then come back later for an interview. 

I go walking down this hallway on the third floor where I'm planning to get on this elevator, but there is only one elevator working, so I have to wait for it. After I get on the elevator I realize that that the place I need to go to is just down the hall on the floor I'm already on, so I get off the elevator. Somehow I end up back in front of the ladies office who was going to interview me again, but I have not corrected my resume yet. As the lady is still in her office, I tell her that I am going to correct my resume, so will be back in about 20 minutes.

*Old Cat - Chasing My Youngest Cat Through The House (WILD)* 
I watch as my oldest cat is chasing my youngest cat through the house. I begin to yell at her but then realize that this is a dream, so let it go.

----------


## iadr

*Cliff - Taking A Rope To The Other Side (WILD)*
I'm on this giant cliff while lucid where this rope goes across to this cliff on the other side. I start across the rope in something like a basket that is connected to the rope. When I get to the other side and look down, I see all of these rocks below. Since I'm dreaming I do a swan dive off the cliff and go heading toward the rocks below. Before I hit the rocks something stops me and I change into something like a feather and float the rest of the way down.

*Feeling Myself Moving To The Right - Riding A Train, Then Coming To A Farm House Where I See A House And Barn, And A Boy Being Chased by Some Bees (WILD)*
I begin feeling a sensation like my body is moving to the right while relaxing, so go with the feeling and begin seeing all kinds of scenery. I'm then looking at the end of this hallway out this window where I see tress going by. I appear to be in a train that is passing these trees on the side of the track. The train stops and I get out and am looking at this farm house. There is a barn in the distance that has a wide door. The door to the barn shuts and I'm looking at the house again. I see this kid in the yard that does something with this thing that has a lot of bees in it which then come after him, but which he manages to get away from. I now seem to the kid who is being chased by the bees.

*Walking Down This Hallway With A Gal And Coming To An Entrance - Having To Scan A Badge Then Hop Over This Entrance To Get In (Very Vivid)*
I'm walking down this hallway talking to this gal telling her how much this place is always changing access to things, leaving me no access, but that I always figure a way to get in. When she asks me how I get in I tell her that I just change the thing back to the way it was before which then allows me to get in. 

When we come to this entrance where a person has to scan their badge and then climb over this thing to get in, I'm thinking that I'll probably have no access at this point. When I scan my badge though, I find that I do have access and can get in this way. I have a little difficulty climbing over the thing though, as it is somewhat high. After being unable to hop over it going one direction, I change directions and try hopping over it the other way. I manage to get up high enough to scoot my butt across the entrance. As I go across the thing, my body is scanned and I'm allowed to go through.

*Wife's Birthday - Thinking It Is Only A Couple Of Days Away (DILD)*
I'm thinking that my wife's birthday is only a couple of days away and I'm trying to figure out what to get her when I become lucid and remember that her birthday was last month.

*Living In A House I Used To Live In Over 20 Years Ago - Having A Date With This Gal From Work (DILD)*
I'm living in this house I used to live in over 20 years ago, and am dating this gal I've seen at work but have never met. I have a date to go with this gal to a baseball game, and she is supposed to show up at my house at 630pm to leave from my house. At about 625pm I leave on foot to do something real fast before she arrives. On my way back to my house I get lost and end up going down the wrong street which is a dead end street. I turn around and come out of the street looking for my street, turning down the next street hoping that it's the right street.  It is and I find my way home.

As my girlfriend has yet to arrive, I go inside and look for a jacket to wear as it is supposed to be cold outside later. Although I had been looking for a light brown jacket, I find this heavy dark brown jacket, so decide to wear it. I hear my girlfriend talking as she has let herself in the door. I had been expecting just her, but she with with couple, as we appear to be going on a double date with this other couple, the gal of which I know from work. [i] I become lucid at this point and understand why my girlfriend was late now, as she had to wait for her friends to pick her up. When I notice my girlfriend wearing a dark brown jacket, I'm glad to have found a dark brown jacket to wear myself since I will be matching her now. 

She has this packet of Lipton tea bags that I suggest that we put up on this shelf to use later. I notice that her tea has caffeine in it instead of being decaffeinated like mine is. I'm hoping that her tea doesn't get in the way of any of my wife's stuff, as I suddenly remember that I'm married. It seems to be alright that I am dating this gal even though I'm married. We leave and the other guy is driving so I'm sitting in the back seat with this gal with my arm around her. I'm thinking that having this other couple along is working out just fine.

----------


## iadr

*Living In A House With Some Other People In Some Kind Of Contest - Jeans Falling Into This Bathtub Full Of Water (DILD)*
I'm in this house with two other guys and we are involved in some kind of contest to see who is allowed to stay in the house. An application needs to be filled out in order to be considered to stay in the house, which at first I ignore until someone tells me that I should fill out an application, after which I do. 

I'm living on the second floor, but go down to the first floor to use the restroom. Since someone is in the restroom though, I go to the restroom at the end of the hallway on the second floor. I turn the water on in the bathtub and then forget about it. While I'm filling the bathtub up with water my mom comes in the bathroom. I completely forget about the bathtub until I suddenly notice that it's full of water and that two pairs of jeans that I'd been planning to wear have fallen into the water, and are drenched. _I become lucid at this point and decide that these jeans are too wet to wear, and that I'm going to have to wear another pair of jeans that I have downstairs in my room._

*Working With This Gal Who Used To Work For Me And Both Of Us Being Computer Experts - Both Of Our Jobs Being Abolished Unless We Do Something (Very Vivid)*
I'm working with this gal who used to work for me and we're both computer experts. We have to reapply for our jobs, so I have these 10 things that I'm scanning into my computer. The gal I'm working with, who was the head system analyst at this place, tells me that her job is being done away with unless she does something which she doesn't seem to know how to do. I suggest that she fake it and pretend that she knows how to do the thing they need her to do. 

We go into this conference room where this young guy tells her that if she ever has a problem with anything all she needs to do is to talk way over everyone's head so that they will have no idea what she's talking about. He gives us a demonstration by rambling on about a bunch of real technical stuff on this white board he is pointing to which no one in the room has any idea what he is talking about.

*Charity Fair - Walking Around, Then Playing A Hockey Game (Very Vivid)*
I'm walking outside through this fair where there are 10 booths where people are throwing these darts at these balloons breaking them to win prizes. This is some sort of charitable event with all of the booths representing the same thing, and the people in the different booths competing against each other to see who can raise the most money. A $20.00 contribution seems to be expected in order to be able to throw darts at the balloons to win a prize, and the prizes seem to be distributed according to however the person running the booth wants them to be given out.

While this one guy is throwing his darts there are people walking back and forth in front of him, causing him to have to time his throws between the people as they walk by.  I'm thinking that these people should be more careful since they could get hit by one of these darts. I had been thinking about contributing to this one lady, but am unable to find her in any of the booths. This one guy tells me that I should try to win this little Frankenstein doll that is in one of the booths, but I tell him that I have no interest in that doll. 

I head toward this other section where there are these arcade games and begin playing this game that has these small levers all over it that control these players on the game board. There are about 4 rows of these levers with about 3 or 4 levers in each row, and they control these little hockey players on this board. It takes me a while to get the hang of the game, but I finally figure out how to maneuver my little men and score a goal. I'm playing against this computer which then scores a goal against me.  I'm just getting fairly good at this game when I wake up.

*Apartment Building - Taking A Dump In A Second Floor Restroom On A Ledge (Very Vivid)*
I'm in this apartment building needing to take a dump. I'm on the second floor but go down to the first floor to use the restroom. Since someone's in the restroom there I go to this restroom at the very end of the hallway on the second floor. In the restroom on the second floor the stool is on this high ledge that overlooks someone's apartment on the first floor. I'm careful not to fall off the ledge and have a seat on the toilet. While I'm sitting on the toilet someone tries to come into the door on the second floor, but they are unable to get in since I have the door locked. Then someone comes through the apartment on the first floor who sees me sitting on the toilet. As they get offended that I'm using this toilet I decide to flood their apartment, so fill the toilet with about 10 paper towels and begin flushing the toilet. The paper towels begin going slowly down one at a time as I keep flushing the toilet. When this other guy comes in the restroom from the second floor, the stool is suddenly filled with many more paper towels as there are entire packages of paper towels in it now. When he asks why I put so many paper towels in the toilet I tell him that I never put those in and continue flushing the toilet. Slowly but surely the packages of paper towels are all going down.

*Van - Putting Ten Things Into It (WILD)*
I'm putting these 10 things in my van while lucid. When this gal comes along and asks if I have any more of these things I tell her to open my van and get some for herself.

*Gal I Used To Work With - Letting Her Have Something Out Of My Van (WILD)*
I'm with this gal I used to work with again, only this time I'm lucid, and am telling her that she can have one of the things from my van, after which she goes over and gets one.

*Inside My House - Watching The Wife Organize Things (WILD)*
I'm inside my house while lucid, watching the wife organizing things.

*Truck - Pulling Me Across These Sand Dunes On A Surf Board (WILD)*
I'm on this surf board being pulled by this truck across these sand dunes. While going around this corner real fast I tip over and wipe out.

*Putting Something In This Bathtub In A Ladies Restroom - Woman Coming In And Telling Me To Get Out (WILD)*
I'm in this Womens' bathroom putting something in this bathtub while lucid when this women comes in and tells me to get out.

*In My Basement Looking Outside - Middle Of The Day And Sunny Outside (WILD)*
I'm down in my basement while lucid when the door opens,  I look outside and it is the middle of the day and sunny outside. I hear these two construction workers talking about something.

*Rotating Tooth - Able To Change It's Position To Wherever I Want It To Be (WILD)*
I have this tooth in my mouth while lucid that seems to have a crown on it and that rotates up and down to whichever way I want it to go.

----------


## iadr

*In My Living Room - Cat Litter All Over The Floor (WILD)*
I'm in my living room while lucid, and there is cat litter all over the floor. Since I'm dreaming I change the scene using my imagination to have the house all cleaned up.

*Looking Down On A Foreign Land - Coming Down On An Airport Runway, Then Bumping My Head On Something (WILD)*
I'm way up in the air looking down on what seems to be a foreign land while lucid. As I concentrate on the scene I come down on what appears to be an airport runway. Thinking that this might be a good place to find a rocket that is going to the Moon, I begin looking around. I end up bumping my head on something on my inner world though that jolts me out of the lucid.

*Playing Basketball - Feeding The Ball To My Teammate Then Dunking The Ball (DILD)*
I'm playing basketball outside with 3 other guys. We are teamed up with two of us on each team. as I see to not be that good at shooting the ball, I keep feeding the ball to my teammate who keeps making baskets. On a couple occasions I fake like I am going to shoot the ball, and then shoot a basket after the guy guarding me jumps past me. _ I become lucid at this point and make a left handed lay up, after which I jump real high and dunk the ball with my right hand. (This was especially cool as I felt this entire scene happening in slow motion)._

*Staying In A Friend's House - Trying To Get Rid Of Some Dirt Before Leaving (Very Vivid)*
I'm in this house where these people are letting me stay with them for a while. They're gone at the moment and I'm getting ready to leave, but I have this dirt in my hand that I need to throw out before I leave. I throw the dirt down this hallway that I think is a dirt hallway, but then find out that the floor is carpeted, and that it has just been vacuumed. There are a couple of beds in this hallway which now appears to be something like a hotel room. I go down the hallway and pick up the dirt the best I can with my hands and then leave. I'm looking for a place where I can throw the dirt outside toward the back of the house and find a door that goes out the back. I am now in this large forest where I see this odd looking animal that is about the size of a raccoon running around, which seems more scared of me than I am of it.

*Driving Along These Railroad Tracks - Taking This Road Over The Tracks (DILD)*
I'm driving all over the place trying to get somewhere, and am following this car along this rock area next to these railroad tracks. When the area we are driving along comes to an end, the car in front of me turns around and starts heading back the other way. as I see this rock road that goes over the tracks and goes out onto a road that I have seen before in a neighboring city, I decide to go this way since I'll at least know where I'm at. As I'm driving over the tracks I notice these antennas sticking up on each side of the rails as I'm driving over them. I hear this lady talking to someone on this radio, so figure that the antennas where there for her radio communications. _As I drive onto the familiar street I become lucid, but wake up shortly._ 

*Driving A Black Jeep All Over Looking For Someplace - Following This Guy Up These Stairs And Looking Out Over This City (Very Vivid)*
I'm driving this large black jeep all over these country roads looking for this place. I come to this city where I find a place to park that is a couple of blocks away from this place I am planning to visit. I park outside this building in between these two yellow lines next to this other car. I'm surprised to see no parking meters here, but assume that this is a parking place for employees of the company I am outside of. As there are no employee only parking signs I go ahead and park here. 

The car I park next to just happens to have a guy in it who gets out of his car and starts talking to me. He tells me that he'll show me the places we talked about earlier.  Since I have no idea who this guy is I'm thinking that he has me confused with someone else who is supposed to meet him here, but decide to go with him anyway. I'm just hoping that the guy he was supposed to meet doesn't show up while he's showing me around. 

We go up 3 or 4 flights of stairs and end up in this area that looks out over this city in the distance. He mentions the name of this city that I grew up in as a kid and tells me that this is the city we are looking at. This surprises me as I was thinking I was in another city. As I  look out over the city, at first I see nothing, but then see what looks like condominiums that are all together with no space between them. I tell him that I'm looking for something more remote where I can have some privacy and a large yard. 

I then see all of these people riding something that looks like a roller coaster that is going up and down as it takes them somewhere, which appears to be the mode of transportation for this city. I see a couple of ladies on this ride who are sweating profusely and reason that in addition to taking them to where they need to go, this ride is also a good form of exercise. 

We leave the area, walk back down the stairs, and back outside. I'm unable to find my car though, so am wondering what happened to it. The guy keeps walking, so I follow him as he goes over one more block where our cars are parked.  I'm happy to have found my car but notice that the front of it looks funny. I then realize that my car has no front bumper, so am thinking that I must have somehow knocked my bumper off earlier when I was driving.

----------


## iadr

*Exercise Machine Bolted Down To The Basement Floor - Loosening The Bolts Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm looking at an exercise machine in my basement while lucid, that is bolted down to the floor. I'm trying to figure out how to get the bolts out when I remember I'm dreaming, so just remove them using my imagination so the machine can be moved.

*Metal Rack With Something Like Glue On It - Cleaning With My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm looking at this metal rack while lucid, that has something like dark colored glue stuck to it that I'm cleaning off by rubbing it. When I remember that I'm dreaming I clean the rest of it off using my imagination.

*Driveway - Cars Parked Sideways (WILD)*
I'm looking outside in my driveway while lucid, where my cars are parked sideways across the driveway instead of straight in. I levitate the cars and turn them in the right direction, but they end up sideways again. I levitate them again and turn them the right direction, and again they end up sideways. I have to correct the scene a couple more times before the cars stay turned the right direction.

*Sick Days - Using Up By Running Over This Road In My Car (Very Vivid)*
I have a certain number of sick days from work that I'm trying to get paid for. I'm driving my car down this road and have to drive over the road a certain way in order to get the sick day to process. I process 3 or 4 sick days this way while thinking that there ought to be a way to automatically process the days without me having to do this.

*Work - Going Fishing (Very Vivid)*
I'm at work and am all caught up with my work when I decide to go fishing. Since I have no fishing pole, I create a fishing pole out of this metal wire, and then create some line out of this thinner piece of metal wire. I tie the line to my little pole and begin throwing my line, which has no hook or bait on it, through the air. There not even any water that I'm aware of. I throw the line out 4 or 5 times until someone seems to notice what I'm doing, after which I do it more discretely.

*In A Room Full Of People - Stepping Up Between These Two Women And Showing This How To Use Her Imagination (WILD)*
I feel a spinning sensation while laying in bed after which I'm in this room with a group of people while lucid. I move up between these two women who are in front of me. The woman on the left side of me seems to be trying to make a coin stick to this pan she is holding in her hand. I begin to wonder if these women are friends and I crowded in between them, although they seem to not mind me being between them. I tell the lady on my left that there's an easier way to make that coin do what she wants it to, and then show her how to use her imagination to make the coin stick to the pan. She's fascinated with this and thanks me for my help. Her and the lady on the other side of me are now patting me on the back.

*Talking To An Old Boss About Retiring - Walking Through A Church With No Shirt On (WILD)*
I'm at work talking to a boss that I had about 10 years ago, telling him that I'm retiring, but will stay around as long as he needs to me to help train this gal who is working with me. For some reason I have no shirt on. The scene then changes and I enter another room that is a Church sanctuary that is almost full, but still has a few people coming in. I feel a bit strange walking through the sanctuary with no shirt on, and apparently look out of place as several people look at me funny. 

I enter this other room where I see these 5 old shirts that I used to wear laying out on this table, one which is a shirt my dad gave me, and another which is a green flannel shirt that I used to like. The shirts are all shirts that I used to own, but which my brother, who none of us like, seems to have taken for himself. I put the green flannel shirt on and then take all but one of the other shirts for myself. When my brother enters the room, I'm thinking that he's going to be upset that I took the shirts, but he just takes the remaining shirt and appears to not notice the other shirts I took. My mom then enters the room.  I go out this door, but when I try to shut the door it keeps coming back open. I try several times to shut the door. _Because of the trouble I'm having with the door, I become lucid at this point, and use my imagination to shut the door. I walk down to the bottom of this sidewalk where I had left a coat in this coat hanger, but my coat is gone. So I imagine my coat being there and put it on and then fly away._

*Getting Ready To Go To Bed - Locking All The Doors (WILD)*
I'm in my house getting ready to go to bed while lucid, and am going around making sure all of the doors are locked. Since I'm dreaming, I decide it would be easier to do this using my imagination, so use my imagination to lock all the doors.

*Being This Guy Whose Wife Is Trying To Make Him Jealous - Watching The Couple Going Back To Their Hotel Later (Very Vivid)*
I'm this young stud in this dream, in a department store with my young wife, looking for some shirts. I follow the wife into this restaurant where she decides she is going to try to make me jealous. The wife sits at the end of this long table while I'm on the side down at the other end. A bunch of young guys come in and sit down at the table with us after which the wife asks them to help her make me jealous. 

The guys order all of these fancy desserts for the wife, although several of them get set down in front of me. As good as they look, I'm thinking about eating a couple of them myself, but then tell the waiter to give them all to the lady at the end of the table  ;-D after which I get up and leave. 

I go back and start shopping again after which the wife joins me and apologizes for being so insensitive. My position now changes and I'm watching this young couple going back to their hotel preparing for a romantic evening.

*Outside In My Yard - Combining Two Cans Of Paint (WILD)*
I'm outside where I have these two cans of paint that I'm getting ready to combine into a single can while lucid. I decide that this would be easier to do using my imagination so just use my imagination to combine the cans together. 

*Cassette Player - Rewinding Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I seem to be recording something on a small cassette player while lucid, after which I get ready to rewind it. As the buttons have no labels on them and it is dark, I'm having difficulty finding the rewind button. So I use my imagination to rewind the tape.

*Trying To Plug Something In Down In My Basement - Stuff All Over The Floor (WILD)*
I'm down in my basement while lucid, trying to plug something in to see if it works, but there is stuff all over the floor in the way. So I use my imagination to create a whirlwind to clean up the place.

*Bumping My Head On Some Copper - Pinging Sound (WILD)*
I bump my head on something that seems to be made of copper while lucid, which makes this pinging sound.

*Putting A Shelf In This Metal Cage - Cleaning The Shelf Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm putting these metal trays in this cage while lucid., when I notice that they have something like bird poop on them. I get ready to clean them and then remember that I'm dreaming, so clean them using my imagination.

----------


## iadr

*Dad Standing By My Honda Odessey In My Driveway - Shaking His Hand and Him Vanishing (WILD)*
I see my dad standing next to my Honda Odessey in the driveway so go out to shake his hand. After shaking his hand he vanishes.

*Standing On A Huge Dam - Hearing The Water Being Cycled Below (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this ladder in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I'm standing on this huge dam. The water is about 10 feet from the top of the dam and I can hear the water being processed in this power plant below me, as this appears to be some sort of power plant that uses the water to generate electricity.

*Sitting At A Desk In My Kitchen - Safety Pin Falling and Stabbing Me In The Leg (WILD)*
I'm sitting at this desk in my kitchen while lucid where I see these 5 safety pins in the drawer. One of the safety pins falls and stabs me in the leg. Although I feel it when it goes in, I just barely feel it, because it only goes in a little ways.

*House - Exploring (WILD)*
I'm in this long hallway of this house while lucid, that has a bathroom on the left side in the middle, and this bedroom at the end of the hallway. There is another bedroom at the end of the other hallway, and a door going into a dining room and kitchen on the right side. At the other side of the house there is what appears to be either a living room or a sun room as there are these large windows that look out over this grassy hill that has a lake at the bottom, and which lets sunlight in the room.

----------


## iadr

*Gym - Setting This Guy Up On An Exercise Program (Very Vivid)*
Myself and this other guy are talking to this guy about setting up an exercise program, who I tell to do his normal working for the rest of the week, after which we will get him started on some kind of protein powder the next week to see if it makes any difference. Out session gets cut short though and the guy leaves. I'm talking to my friend who was helping set the guy up with some exercises and tell him that we just need to give this guy some exercises to do. I'm thinking about calling the guy up, but am unable to remember his name. My friend is also unable to remember his name. While going up an escalator I see the guy coming down an escalator on the other side, and notice that his name is Rot. (I forget his last name). He tells me that is he is doing these 3 exercises that this trainer at the gym set up for him and he demonstrates the exercises for me. Just then another instructor from the gym shows up and offers to set this guy up on an exercise program. Knowing that this will be given a good program now, I tell the guy to do the exercises the rest of the week while keeping his normal diet, after which I will get him started on some protein powder to see if it makes any difference.

*Owning A Large Boat - Getting Ready To Go Fishing* 

*Outside My Garage - Floating Through A door Then Expanding And Shrinking Myself (WILD)*
I'm in my garage while lucid. When I come to the door that goes inside I float through it instead of opening it, and then enlarge myself to fill the entire room, after which I shrink myself down to a dot.

*Back Porch - Dog House (WILD)*
I'm in my garage again while lucid, where I see this large dog house in the middle of the floor that I had already dismantled the previous day. Knowing that this is a dream I make the dog house disappear using my imagination.

*Looking In The Back Of My Van - Backing The Van Out Of My Driveway (WILD)*
I'm looking in the back of my van while lucid, after which my position changes and I'm sitting in the van backing it out of my driveway. Since I'm dreaming, I cause the van to float up in the air and turn it around using my imagination, after which I am able to drive it straight out the driveway.

*Looking At My House - Noticing A Lot Of Paint Having Chipped Off   (WILD)*
I'm standing outside looking at my house while lucid, when I notice a lot of the white paint has chipped off, and needs to be repainted. Remember that I just painted this last week, I used my imagination to have it all painted.

*Hamsters - Setting Up A Cage For (Very Vivid)*
Extremely vivid dream where I'm setting up this hamster cage for this hamsters when this one golden hamster gets out and goes racing across the floor.  I have to run really fast to catch because of how fast he is.

*Work - Thinking About Having Some Pets In My Office At Work (Very Vivid)*
Another vivid dream where they are letting me bring some animals to work for pets, and in which I am trying to decide if I want to have a large aquarium, some hamsters, or some birds at work.

*Wife Handing Me Something - Telling Me It Won't Work (WILD)*
The wife hands me something while I'm lucid, which I'm thinking I could use for something, after which she tells me that it won't work.

*In My Garage - Hitting My Shin On These Wooden Poles (WILD)*
I'm in my garage while lucid where I have these two wooden poles that I'm trying to move somewhere, when I hit my shin on them which hurts. (I was very careful all day to make sure this did not happen IRL).

----------


## iadr

*Walking Around On A High Frame Of A Building Looking Down - Walking Across This Ledge To Another Building (WILD)*
I'm imagining myself walking around on a real high frame of a building under construction when the scene comes alive and I'm able to see surrounding buildings below me and a street below with cars driving down it. I seem to be about 30 stories high on the frame of this building that is under construction. It's the middle of the night and I can see the lights of cars as they drive down the street below. There just happens to be this ledge that goes across to another building, so I walk across the ledge and end up on a building that looks like a capital building because of this dome shape at the top of it. I climb onto the top of the building and do a handstand on the top of it.

*Cats - Running Through The Driveway (WILD)*
I'm outside in my driveway while lucid where there are a couple of large trucks that belong to these guys who are working on my house. I see my smallest cat go running by and run into the house after which my older cat goes running along the top of the trucks. Since my cat seems to be terrified by all of these guys who are working on my house, I use my imagination to pick her up and levitate her into the house where she will feel safe.

*Getting Ready To Move - Looking Down From A Tree (Vivid)*
I'm getting ready to move, so am checking with this company that moves people. This one guy has been with this company a long time and is going to retire now. Later I'm in a tree looking down. Seems like I have lost something which is why I have clothes on now.  ???

*Standing Beside A Snowy Road - Large Truck With A Trailer Driving By The Road (WILD)*
I'm standing beside this snowy road while lucid when this large truck with a trailer behind it comes driving by me on the road. I'm unable to see if there are any other cars coming because of the truck blocking my vision. There is snow flying everywhere when the truck drives by. I jump onto the trailer and go riding off with the truck.

*Jogging Up This Hill On A Ledge Seeing This Road Below - Diving Off And Gliding (WILD)*
I'm jogging up this hill while lucid when I look down and find that I'm on a ledge about 30 feet above this other road below. Since it's only 30 feet down, I decide to dive off the ledge to see if I can fly. I get a run at the ledge and dive off and go gliding along.

*Me Being A Black Man - Getting Out Of A Boat On An Island (WILD)*
I'm a black man in this lucid, and have just gotten out of this boat onto an island when this white lady who is with me gets off behind me and begins dancing around me playfully touching me as she goes around me.

----------


## iadr

*Living In An Apartment With Three Levels (Very Vivid)*
I'm living in an apartment building where several other people live, and am showing this gal my apartment. I seem to have a much larger apartment than anyone else, as I have 3 levels in my apartment, with the main level having my kitchen, living room, and a large bedroom, and the next level having a bedroom and another large living room. There is a carpeted stairway going up to the third level where there is a bedroom.

The gal is amazed at how much larger my apartment is than the other apartments, and wants to use my apartment as a display model that people can walk through and observe. I tell her to do whatever she wants. While showing her my apartment I first have a difficult time finding the stairway that goes to the third floor, but we eventually find the carpeted stairway and walk up to the third floor.

*Vacant School - Exploring (WILD)*
I'm in what appears to be an abandoned school house while lucid. I go into the lobby that has been cleaned out and go down this hallway where I see this room to the side that has all of these old desks in it, and a bunch of cardboard scraps laying on the floor like someone had just moved out in a big hurry. When I go outside I see the remains of what used to be a playground, which is now run down, and see 3 or 4 tattered flags flying from these flag poles.

*Climbing Up A Ladder - Floating Across The Moon (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this ladder in my imagination when I look down and find that I'm much higher than I had expected. (I've entered a trance state at this point). I continue climbing until I come to these clouds. As I go through the clouds I feel as though I'm in another dimension, and as I climb above the clouds, the clouds become the new ground area for me. 

As I continue climbing I come to what appears to be the moon. I get off my ladder and begin walking across the moon, although it feels more like floating than walking. Although the place appears quite deserted, I sense that Lucidbulbs may have been here earlier. Although I can tell that on one else is around I go ahead and ask "Is anyone from Mortal Mist here?", and of course there isn't.  

I see the castle that I created in a previous lucid off in the distance so start walking toward it. Things inside the castle once again appear just as they do on earth, except for the lack of gravity, as I am floating all around. 

*Bodies Of Water - Exploring / Looking At A Beach Under Construction (WILD)*
I'm looking at this body of water while lucid that has a smaller body of water on the side of it that is a rectangular shape. Although the smaller body of water is shaped like a swimming pool, it has dirt on the sides of it and appears to just be a rectangular shaped body of water. As I look at the larger body of water closer it appears that someone is trying to set up a beach here, although there is no sand on the ground yet. I see what looks like some apartment buildings or town houses in the distance.

*Airport - Lady Asking Me To Take Care Of Her Boy If Anything Happens To Her (DILD)*
I'm in this airport waiting for a flight where there is also a lady with these small rollers in her hair talking to someone on her cell phone, telling them to watch her boy of her if anything happens to her, as she appears to think that someone is after her. When she gets off the phone she asks me if I will take care of her boy until he gets through school if anything happens to her. Out of courtesy I tell her I will, although I have no intention of raising her son. _ I become lucid at this point as I'm thinking it's really strange for her to be asking a total stranger to take care of her boy for her. When I ask her how old her boy is she tells me he is 2 years old, after which I see these two boys playing together, one of which is about 5 years old and the other which is about 2 years old and is wearing diapers. I assume that the boy in diapers is her son. (This has to be one of the weirdest requests I ever had from a dc before)._ 

*In My Garage - Opening Up A Box Of Nails And Putting Them On A Shelf (WILD)*
I'm in my garage while lucid where I see this box of nails on the floor. I pick up the box of nails and open them in the middle and take out the nails and put them on this shelf.

*Outside Looking At A House - Bus Driving On The Side Of The House (WILD)*
I'm standing in this yard looking at this house that has a nice driveway and sidewalk going up to the house when this mass transit bus drives by on this street on the side of the house. I'm thinking that this is a bit odd that a bus would be driving through a neighborhood like this.

----------


## iadr

*Large Stadium - Being Prepared For A Track Meet (WILD)*
I'm inside this large stadium while lucid where I see a lot of fans in the stands and see 4 or 5 tractors working in the field below. They seem to be preparing for a track meet or the Olympics. Several women athletes are putting something like a large flag up on this fence.

*Inside A House - Exploring (WILD)*
I'm inside this house while lucid where there is a formal dining room table in the dining room and a kids bedroom with small beds at the end of this hallway.

*Work - Organizing These Racks Of Clothes (DILD)*
I'm at work where I've been given a termination date two weeks earlier, but some reason am still working. I am going through all of these clothes organizing them when I begin to wonder what I'm still doing at work. _Because of the discrepancy I become lucid at this point and begin watching the dream. The last director I had is talking to me and has her arm around me while she talks to me. I'm doing some stuff that an earlier director had me do, so that he can use it again._ 

*Work - Going On A Long Ride With A Water Slide (Very Vivid)*
I'm at work where I go on something like a water ride that has this long slide in the middle of it that goes down into this large swimming pool. this gal that I used to work with and her husband who was my boss a few years ago are ahead of me on the water ride. After they leave on the ride I get on and suddenly realize that I am completely naked as my trunks seem to have fallen off in this pool. I ask this guy behind me if he can hand my trunks to me and after he does I put them on.  Only I then somehow manage to put my underwear on over the trunks which looks sort of funny.  I'm thinking I'm going to have to take everything off and start over, but then manage to get the trunks over my underwear. (Thank goodness.) I go down this long slide into this swimming pool below and then head to this small convenience store where they are selling herbal tea for 20 cents and other drinks. As their orange juice seems to be free, I decide to have some orange juice. After getting some orange juice I decide that they are probably charging for this too, so put it back. There are so many people in this small store that I'm having a difficult time getting out.  I finally manage to wiggle through the crowd and vow not to go back into that store again. I get back on the slide to finish the ride.

*Amusement Park - Watching This Guy Hanging On The Outside Of This Basket (DILD)*
I'm at this amusement park with some people from work where myself and this other guy go to get something. When we get to the other side of the park there is this ride that goes around that I remember having ridden before and enjoyed. I think about riding it again, but as I watch the ride the individual baskets are also spinning around. After seeing this I decide not to go on the ride again. I ask the guy with me if he has ever gone on this ride and he tells me he hasn't. As we watch the ride, this man in one of the baskets falls out and is hanging onto this bar on the side of the basket. The operator of the ride allows the ride to continue even though this man has fallen out. _Because of the odd nature that this dream has taken I become lucid at this point. I'm thinking that this guy must have come onto the ride acting cocky, and the operator of the ride is allowing the ride to continue to teach him a lesson. The ride only goes for about 2 minutes after which the operator brings it down. When the guy gets off who had fallen out of his basket, he looks dizzy and disoriented. _ 

*Feeling Myself In A Basket - Being Raised Up In The Air (WILD)*
I'm in something like a basket going up into the air while lucid.

*In A House With Some Friends And The Wife - Wife Telling Me Happy New Year (Very Vivid)*
I'm in a house with some friends and the wife and am feeling a soar throat coming on from having worn myself from working too hard and getting too little sleep. When the wife tells me it is New Years Eve, I realize that this is the last day of the year and that everyone is going to be staying up late celebrating. I decide to get some extra sleep during the day so that I will be able to stay up later.

----------


## iadr

*Golf Cart - Hitting My Head On The Roof (WILD)*
I'm doing something with my golf cart while lucid when I accidentally hit my head on the roof of it.

*Classroom - Taking A Test (Very Vivid)*
I'm in this classroom taking a test on this subject that seems to be real easy and on which I have little interest. I'm thinking that this test is rather long for being on such a simple subject as the test is several pages long, almost like a Sat test. There is this gal and guy sitting across from me at the table taking the same test, and there has been another guy in our class named Aaron who is gone today. 

The gal starts talking to the other guy in our class and accidentally calls him Aaron. A bit later when she realizes what she did, she apologizes for getting his name wrong. The guy tells her that's OK, and I tell her not to worry about it. While taking the test, there are some instructions on how to use this mouse to click on things on this computer screen, so I click it a few times to test it out. As the other guy who is next to me is having a difficult time with his mouse, the instructor is helping him. 

While trying to do something I accidentally knock my mouse and something else off of my desk onto the floor. When the instructor picks them up he unplugs my mouse and tells me that he thinks my mouse may be causing the problem with the other guys mouse. I tell him that I will just use the keyboard to do what I need to do.

*Parking Garage - Elevator (WILD)*
I'm on the 7th floor of a parking garage waiting to take this elevator down to the basement. The elevator I'm waiting on though is taking a long time to arrive. When I see another elevator on the other side of the garage arrive and take this gal I used to work with and some guy who is with her, I decide to go over to that elevator.

I then see the elevator I had been waiting for start to come down, only it is going only a percent of a floor at a time. I walk over to the other elevator where I am suddenly on the basement floor instead of the 7th floor. The gal I had seen earlier is there again also waiting on the elevator. When the elevator arrives I try to get in but the door closes on me. When the door opens I try again and it again closes on me. The third time I go through the door real fast to make sure I get in . 

The elevator begins moving, only it is going forward instead of up, as it takes us to the other side of the garage. 

*Work - Trying To Find My Car (WILD)*
I'm at work where this guy asks me to bring him back something to eat when I go out, which I agree to do. This other guy suggests that I go out to eat with him and this other guy, but as they usually go later in the afternoon, I decide to not wait on them.  I go to this parking garage to get in my van, but am unable to find it. This guy then drives up in my van and asks me if this is my van as he appears to have taken it by mistake. I tell him that it is and he hands me the keys.

I go back into work and tell the guy that I forgot to get his food, but he seems to have already eaten. When I go back out to find my car again, it is now turned upside down in the parking garage. I get into my car and float through the roof with my car still upside down.

*Living In A House With A Lake Behind It - Getting A Small Boat With A Trolling Motor And Putting Around (WILD)*
I'm living in this house that has a lake behind it while lucid. I tell the wife that we should get some kind of small boat to ride around in, and then manifest this cheap row boat and put a trolling motor on it, after which we are putting around in the water.

*Starting An EBay Business - Giving The Wife An Idea (WILD)*
I've started this EBay business while lucid and am telling the wife that I could sell stuff like this old basket that she is getting ready to throw away by filling it with some old colognes and selling them on EBay. Some guy buys the basket for 2.00 after which I'm looking at this manual from EBay that tells how to dig holes in my yard to get rid of things. As I look there are these two holes that are fairly deep, but narrow that someone has dug in my yard.

*Old Work Suit - Putting On (WILD)*
I'm trying to put this old work suit on while lucid, but am having difficulty because my shoes are on. After taking my shoes off the work suit goes on just fine. I'm thinking I could have just unzipped the legs of the work suit and got it on that way.

*Seeing A Black Couch In A Parking Garage - Boarding An Elevator And Riding It Into Space (WILD)*
I'm in my basement while lucid where I'm looking at this large black wrap around couch. The scene changes and I'm now in a parking garage looking at the same couch. I decide to have some fun so walk over and board this elevator and push 100 for the 100th floor, and then push the accelerator button to get it to move faster. When I get to the 100th floor I go right through the roof and am now orbiting through space in the elevator.

----------


## iadr

*Kitchen Window - Flies Flying All Around It (WILD)*
I'm looking at this window in my kitchen while lucid that has all of these flies flying around it. So I use my imagination to get rid of them.

*Sitting In My Car In A Ditch - Levitating My Car Out Of The Ditch (WILD)*
I'm sitting in my car in this ditch in front of my house, so I use my imagination to cause my car to float up in the air and then set it down on the side of the road.

*Climbing Up A Rope - Climbing Off Onto A Bean Stalk (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this rope in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I find myself way up high on this rope inside a gym with a very tall roof. I climb through the roof and and continue climbing. when I see this bean stalk next to me I let go of the rope and begin climbing up the bean stalk. As the bean stalk is somewhat narrow, I become concerned that it may bow over with me, so I end the dream.

----------


## iadr

*House - Exploring / Pool Of Water Outside (WILD)*
I'm inside this house while lucid, that has these white walls and a fancy ornamental door on front, which house is vacant. When I look out the back I see a chain link fence going around the yard, and this shallow pool of water that is only about a foot or two deep and has grass growing up in it in the distance. As I look further out I see this lake and then notice that the shallow water I was looking at is a cove that comes in from the lake.

*House - Exploring / For Sale Sign In Front Yard  (WILD)*
I'm in another house now while lucid, looking at this small bedroom from where I go into this somewhat small kitchen with white cabinets. When I look outside I see a fenced in back yard with a lot of green grass in it, and then see a For Sale sign in the front of the house that says something MLS on it.

*House - Exploring / Next To A School (WILD)*
I'm in this reddish house while lucid that has this garage that sticks out a long ways in front of the house. In there back there is a patio with something like a sun roof going over the patio that has these vines growing up on it. The house is completely vacant and has a nice living room and fireplace in it.  In the back there is a small back yard with something like a school next to it.

*Ranch - Watching These Guys Herding Cows (WILD)*
I'm someplace like a ranch while lucid where I'm watching these guys riding around on these horses herding cows.

----------


## iadr

*Roof - Fixing Up / Almost Falling Off (DILD)*
I'm on this roof of this house fixing something when I suddenly notice that I'm right on the edge of this really steep roof.  A bit terrified from being so close to the edge I grab the side of this other roof and begin pulling myself up. When I see my brother sitting on the top of the roof I ask him to put his hand out and help pull me up, but tell him to make sure he secures himself first so that I don't pull him down. He extends his hand and pulls me up to the top. _ I realize at this point that I'm dreaming and that nothing can harm me, so go back down to the edge of the roof and allow myself to fall backwards to the ground. Before getting to the ground I turn into something like a small helicopter type of leaf that twirls around when it is dropped, as I am slowly spinning as I go down._ 

*Trying To Pack Something - Having To Fix It First, Then Having To Fix The Box (DILD)*
I'm packing something up when I notice a problem with the thing I'm packing. So I get some kind of tool and fix the problem. The box I'm wanting to pack the thing in also has a problem now, so I have to pack it a certain way to keep it from falling out of the box. _I realize that I'm dreaming at this point, so fix the box using my imagination._ 

*Stadium - Flying Around The Top Of (WILD)*
I'm flying around the top of a stadium that has a lot of people in it while lucid.

*Moving Stuff Out Of My House - Wondering If My Attic Will Hold Me (DILD)* 
I'm moving some furniture out into my van when I end up someplace like my attic where I'm wondering if it will hold me up. _ I become lucid at this point, so use my imagination to move the rest of the stuff._

*Lady Calling My Boss And Asking Me To Come See Her - Me Going To See Her, But Having No Idea Who She Is (DILD)*
I seem to be married to this lady but have forgotten to come home for some time to see her, so she has called and talked to my boss and told him to have me come home. When I go to see the lady, she is very nice to me and tells me repeatedly how much she loves me, but I have no recall of ever having known her. When I ask the lady what my relationship is with her, she tells me she will explain everything later over dinner. 

The lady is preparing a bath for us while she continues telling me how much she loves me, when she accidentally opens the drain which causes all of the water to drain out, so she starts filling it back up again. _Although I become aware that I'm dreaming here, I continue on with the dream out of curiosity, trying to find out what is going on. When I ask her if I travel a lot on my job, and if this is the reason I'm rarely home, she tells me that I work right there in town, but just never come home._ 

(I must have shape shifted into some dood that has amnesia. One of the oddest dreams I've ever had).

*Red House With A Large Sun Room - Exploring   (WILD)*
While visualizing myself going higher and higher in this tall building looking down, I keep finding myself in this house on the ground. I finally realize I'm in a WILD so go with the scene. The house has a lot of white in it and has this large sun room at the end of it that has a road close to it on the outside. I see a lot of green plants growing outside the other windows. My position changes and I'm now looking at the house from the outside and it is a reddish color.

----------


## iadr

*Side Door - Cats Running Out (WILD)*
I'm standing at the side door of my house while lucid when all of a sudden both of my cats come running out.

*Searching For A Hotel To Stay In - Only Finding Ones For $60 A Night (DILD)*
I'm looking for a hotel to stay in online but am only able to find hotels for $60 a night and more. _ I become lucid when I remember having found some earlier in the night for around $30 a night._

*Plastic Containers With Locks On Them - Remembering They Have No Locks And Becoming Lucid (DILD)*
I'm getting ready to move and have these two large plastic containers that hold a certain amount of square feet that I'm planning to use, but they have locks on them for some reason. _I become lucid when I realize that these containers belong to me and have no locks on them._

*Small Padlocks In A Plastic Container - Enlarging Them Using My Imagination (DILD)*
I'm looking at this plastic container that has these padlocks in it which are all too small to use. _I'm wondering how I can use such small padlocks when I become lucid, so empty them all out on the floor and enlarge them using my imagination_ 

*Looking At A Lake From High In The Air - Zooming In For A Closer Look (WILD)*
I'm looking down on this lake while lucid, from something like a Google Earth view way up in the air. As I zoom onto the lake I see these large townhouses or apartments on this one side of the lake, and then see some single resident houses on the other side of the lake. When I see this single story reddish house about 100 yards from the lake with a beautiful fenced in yard, I begin focusing on it. The house is at the bottom of this hill on something like a cul-de-sac. As I look up the road I see what looks like a Target store in the distance as it has this large red dot in the middle of the sign. 

The scene changes and I'm now inside the house looking at this huge painting or mural of a forest on this bedroom wall. The hallways are all carpeted, and the kitchen has white cabinets with while tile or laminated flooring. There is a large two car garage which could also be used as a sun room because of all of the windows it has. I go back outside and am looking at the grassy back yard that slants down toward the lake.

----------


## iadr

*Driving Down A Freeway - Other Side Backed Up (WILD)*
I'm driving down this freeway when I notice that the other side if backed up. I see this truck with these red lights on the top of it pull out to try to get around the traffic to go find out what is causing the problem, and then see a low flying helicopter show up that also heads down the road to find out what is causing the problem.

*With Some Friends - Having Something Done To My Car (Vivid)*
I'm someplace with some friends where I'm having the front window of my vehicle cleaned off. I'm authorized to have so much cleaning done according to these coupons that I have. When my friends suggest that I put in for some coupons to have this done, I tell them that I already have the coupons.

*High In The Air Looking Down On This House - Exploring The Back Yard, Then Exploring Inside (WILD)*
I'm way up in the air looking down on this house from what looks like a Google Earth view from way up, so concentrate on the property and begin coming down toward it. The house is on a large lot and appears to be made out of stones. There's a shed in the back and something like corn stalks growing in this nearby field. (I think I recognize this house as one that I've been looking at on a real estate site). When I go inside it has these fancy windows and light fixtures inside the living room, and also has a modern kitchen. After going outside and looking at the lot again I vanish up into the air.

*Talking To A Guy In A Feed Store With A Dog Named Duke - Telling Me His Dog Just Turned 14 Years Old (DILD)*
I'm talking to this guy in someplace like a feed store who has this dog named Duke. _I become lucid when he tells me that his dog just turned 14 years old the other day, and am thinking about telling him about a dog that I had who lived to be 14, but then decide not to._

*House - Expanding (DILD)*
I'm watching this lady who has this house that she wants to expand to make it worth more money, but for some reason is unable to expand it any further because the pieces won't fit together.  _I become lucid when this guy comes along who has these pieces that fit together on top of her house that he is able to use to expand her house upward to make it worth more, although this seems to be just a temporary fix, after which is has to be taken off so it can be used on someone else's house._ 

*Going To An Auditorium With A Lady - Difficulty Finding Our Seats (DILD)*
I go to this auditorium with this gal who has gotten tickets for us to see some kind of performance. We sit down in these two seats on the end of this row and then notice that we are sitting in the wrong seats. As it appears that these two small girls who are with this large family are sitting in our seats, we go down to tell them they are sitting in our seats, as they appear to have been sitting there illegally. As we are now sitting in a nice section of box seats I compliment my friend on having picked such great seats, but then we notice that we are in the wrong section. _I become lucid here and now feel bad now for having made those other people move.  

We follow an usher to another section where our actual seats are at, and end up way on this end section where we are unable to even see the event except for on this big screen hanging down in front of us. I feel sorry for my friend now for having ended up in such bad seats, so tell her that I prefer these seats to those other seats as it is much less crowded here and I can lean back and put my feet up on the seat in front of me._

----------


## iadr

*Walking In Some Weeds Between Two Roads - Wind Blowing The Weeds Around (WILD)*
I feel like I'm in the middle of a freeway while lucid where I'm walking through these weeds that the wind is blowing around. I can sense that there are cars driving by, but my attention is focused on the weeds I'm walking through as the wind blows them around.

*Bumping My Head On Something - Looking Across This Freeway At Some Old Houses (WILD)*
I feel my head bump on something in my inner world, after which I find myself looking out over this freeway. I seem to be in Florida, and am looking at this section of older houses.

*Walking Along A Trail And Coming To A Tee Pee - Entering A Trading Post Made Out Of Candy (WILD)*
I'm walking along this trail in a forest while lucid, that has these small red wooden chips on the trail. There are several people ahead of me. We come to this tee pee where an old Indian wearing this head dress of feathers comes out and greets us, after which we go through the tee pee and enter what looks like a trading post. 

There is a ride with all of these little kids on it going around inside this place. The place is now a candy store with everything in the store being made out of candy. Even the walls are made out of what looks like pink and blue bubble gum. I float out of this place and end up in an amusement park where there is a Ferris wheel and several other rides. Although the rides all look large, they appear like to be toys because of their various colors and stick designs.

*Phone Ringing On Inner World - Seeing A Phone With A 800 Number On It (WILD)*
I hear this phone ringing on my inner world, after which I lapse into a dream where I see this phone that has an 800 number showing on it, after which I then again remember that I'm dreaming and realize that I'm still in bed.

*Looking At A Coupon That Allows Me To Have An Analysis Done On A House - Wiping The Coupon Out And Getting A New Coupon (DILD)*
I'm looking at this coupon that allows me to have some kind of analysis done on a house, which when I look at I notice is is for a much smaller house than the one I want to have evaluated. _I become somewhat lucid at this point, after which the coupon gets wiped out and and I'm given a new coupon for the same amount. The new coupon, although for the same amount, stretches to cover the entire house I want to have evaluated._   (This was an interesting lucid as I just watched my subconscious change the coupon for me.)

*Garage - Cleaning Out This Box Of Junk (WILD)*
I'm in my garage while lucid, where I see this large dusty plastic container with all of the items in it that either need to be put away or thrown away. I get ready to start putting things away, but then remember this is a dream, so just clean the mess up using my imagination.

----------


## iadr

*List Of Addresses - Using To Explore Homes With (Vivid)*
I have this list of addresses that belong to me which gives me this special power to be able to explore these houses on the list just by concentrating on them. As I concentrate on each address, I find myself inside the house of that address able to explore inside the house.

*Looking Out Over A Balcony At A Golf Course - Exploring The House (WILD)*
I'm about 25 feet high looking out over a balcony on this house while lucid. I'm looking out over this beautiful lawn that looks like a golf course. As I look closer I see that the yard in back of the house slants up and is about 30 feet long, where is then a chain link fence and a golf course on the other side of the fence. 

There is a nice blue lake on the right of me on the golf course. As I turn around and look at the house, the house is a 2 story house with red trim, and I'm standing outside these sliding glass doors. I float through the doors and explore the second story of this house where I notice it is vacant and has a two car garage with a nice driveway going out toward the front.

*Skiing Behind A Boat - Being Pulled Up Into The Air And Flying (WILD)*
I'm imagining myself being pulled behind this boat through some water when the scene comes alive and I see all of these ramps out in the water. This boat begins pulling me out from shore and I go over this long ramp that goes up and then comes down the other side like a long slide. As the boat begins going faster and faster I feel the crystal clear water splashing up around me as I go through it. I'm now out in the middle of this beautiful lake where I see these large houses on the far side of the lake that look like either town houses or apartment buildings. This two story white house with this red trim sticks out. 

I begin turning in circles and doing various stunts while skiing, and then begin skiing backwards. The boat gets going so fast that that the wind picks me up in the air and I find myself like a kite behind the boat. I feel the rope that is pulling me being let out as I go higher and higher.

*Swinging Through The Jungle - Ending Up Being A Monkey In A Zoo (WILD)*
I'm swinging through this jungle in my imagination going from vine to vine in these long sweeping movements when the scene changes and I'm somewhere inside a large concrete area swinging on these vines. I appear to have become a monkey swinging on some vines at a zoo. ;-D

*Inside A Yard With A Privacy Fence - Seeing The Other Houses In The Neighborhood (WILD)*
I'm inside this yard with a nice privacy fence around it while lucid, where I notice a garden being planted around the inside of this privacy fence. When I look over the fence, I see other houses which appear somewhat old as I appear to be in an older neighborhood.

----------


## iadr

*Walking Along A Road - White Car Pulling In Front Of Me (WILD)*
I'm walking along this road while lucid when this small white car pull over right in front of me barely missing me.

*Wife Getting Home - Asking If I Want To Go Out To Eat (WILD)*
The wife has just arrived home while I'm luicd and asks if I want to go out to eat, so I tell her yes.

*House With A Nice Yard - Turning Into A Church (WILD)*
I'm looking at this tall white house on this beautiful grassy lot while lucid. As I continue looking at the house it turns into a small white church with a steeple. 

*Golf Cart - Looking Out The Side (WILD)*
I'm in what seems like an enclosed golf cart with another person while lucid looking out the side where we see this guys face that appears to be a ghost. 

*Old Girlfriend - Hanging Out With (Very Vivid)*
I'm about 40 years younger in this dream and have gone to a party where this gal I used to date about 40 years ago has also shown up. It seems like we had broken up and that she is interested in getting back together as she is following me all around talking to me. I'm enjoying being pursued and am planning to get back together with her.

*Information - Receiving (Vivid)*
I'm using a computer where I am putting in a To and From location and then receiving information on the specified area. I request information on the area I specified, and then request information on several more areas.

*Battery Of Tests - Taking (Very Vivid)*
I'm in this room with several people taking this battery of tests. A couple of the people in the room are my friends and we are all having a difficult time finding the right answers for the test. We are given a couple of tries at each test. While taking the first test I discover a good way to determine what the answers are to a couple of the more difficult questions, so share my technique with my two friends. On the second attempt at taking this test my friends use the technique are are able to get the answers they need for the test. 

One of my friends passes the test and is going onto the next test, but my other friend forgot to tell the instructor that he finished the test, so was disqualified for it. I also pass the test but have to leave before taking the other tests. I'm now watching my friend who passed the test taking a second test with a couple of other people in this bathroom. He is writing all of these numbers on the wall and then eliminating the wrong ones by crossing through them which is cheating as a person is supposed to do all of the figuring in their head.  

*Bathroom - Being Used By Some People For Something (Very Vivid)*
I'm standing outside this building right outside this restroom where I hear someone taking a piss. When I go in to use the restroom there are a bunch of people using the restroom for something else, so I decide to wait for them to clear out before using it since they have all of the stalls occupied.

*Two Story White House - Looking Out From Up Close Then From Far Back (WILD)*
I'm looking up close at this two story white house with this two car garage while lucid, after which my position changes and I'm looking at the same house from a distance. I'm then in this nice grassy backyard with these shrubs looking at the same house from the backyard. I'm wondering if this might be Dr.Techs backyard, but decide that I'm most likely somewhere in Florida instead since I've been looking for houses there on the internet.

----------


## iadr

*Standing At The End Of This Block Watching These Ladies - Friend Interested In Them (WILD)*
I'm standing at the end of this block with this guy who is helping me fix my house up while lucid when we see these attractive ladies get out of this car and start walking down this sidewalk toward us. This one attractive lady who is wearing this black and white dress goes walking up this sidewalk toward this house while I watch her every move as she is quite beautiful. When my friend sees her he says "Oh Yea!" which makes me start laughing and wakes me up.

*With A Group Of Friends From Work - Celebrating My Birthday By Dancing In The Street (Very Vivid)*
I'm with a group of friends from work and we are dancing in the street to celebrate my birthday. This director I used to work for shows up and begins celebrating with us. We all climb up on this slanted roof and start dancing around there, but as the roof is quite slanted the director is having a hard time staying on the roof, which then causes the rest of us to have a difficult time staying on the roof also.

*Guy From Work Asking Me About Being Retired - Telling Him About A Severance Package I Received (Very Vivid)*
I run into this guy I used to work with who starts following me asking me about something he heard about me as someone had told him that I had received a buy out which had allowed me to retire early. The wife and I are living in this large house that has a couple of rooms in the basement that I'm allowing a couple of guys I work with live in for free, and one of these guys had mentioned to him that I had just retired. So I tell him about this severance package that I just received and tell him about the two guys living with me, and tell him about this other guy I used to work with who would be welcome to live with me for free also if he ever wanted to.

*Tanks Of Water With Fish In Them - Thinking I Should Be Feeding Them (Very Vivid)*
I have these two tanks of water that are somewhat dirty that have these tropical fish in them. I'm unsure if they are even aquariums as they just seem to be glass containers with this dirty water in them. I'm surprised that the fish are alive since I've not been feeding them. One of the fish which is black and white comes swimming up to the top of the tank looking for some food while I'm looking at them. I'm thinking I should sprinkle some food in there for them, but then notice that they eating scum off of the other fish to stay alive.

*House With A Ladder In Front Of It - Looking At Then Noticing It Is An Advertisement (WILD)*
I'm looking at this white house that has a ladder in front of it while lucid, when I notice that it is just an advertisement for a realty firm, I think which is Remax.

*Car - Driving Down The Road (DILD)*
I'm driving this car in my dream when I suddenly become aware that I'm dreaming. I remain lucid for a couple more minutes while driving the car but then lapse into another dream. (Dream occurred in the middle of a bunch of other dreams, and I only remembered it after being up for about an hour.)

----------


## iadr

*Friend Hooking Up Things - Wife Thinking It Won't Work (WILD)*
I'm working with this guy who is helping me fix up my house while lucid when he shows the wife and I how to hook up these two things. The wife seems to think they won't work, but they do.

*Yellow And White House With A Swimming Pool - Exploring (WILD)*
I'm standing in front of a yellow and white house that has a swimming pool in the back yard while lucid. The pool is a nice concrete pool in the ground, and has very clear water in it. There are several kids sitting on the side of the pool with their feet in the water.  I sense that they are trying to sell this house for either 47,400 or 44,700.

*Building A Stand - Having To Make Sure It's Off The Ground (WILD)*
I'm building some kind of stand while lucid, that I have to make sure that the lowest shelf is off the ground to keep it from being damaged by water.

*Guy Driving Up In My Driveway Looking For Me - Telling Him He's At The Right Place (WILD)*
I'm out in my driveway while lucid when this guy comes driving up who tells me hs is looking for my address and someone by my name. I tell him he is at the right place and that he has found me.

----------


## iadr

*Boxer Dog - Looking At Me And Smiling (WILD)*
I'm looking at this boxer dog while lucid who when he sees me smiles really big with this exaggerated smile on his face.

*Looking At A Form - Me Being A Mystery Shopper (WILD)*
I'm looking at this form while lucid that is something I need to fill out as I go around to various stores and evaluate them. It has several questions on it pertaining to how clean the store is and how friendly the people are at the store.

*Looking At A Two Story Brick House - Tall Plants Growing Next Door And Tall Grass In The Back Yard (WILD)*
I'm looking at this two story brick house off in the distance while lucid that has this long concrete driveway going up to it and that has all of these tall plants growing in the yard on the left side of it that look like a nursury.  There is tall grass growing in the back yard.

----------


## iadr

*Friend Throwing Some Wood And Some Screws Into My Yard - Me Concerned About Getting A Flat Tire (WILD)*
I'm watching this guy who is helping me work in my house throw some plywood and three screws out in the yard toward my driveway while lucid. I'm thinking that I need to pick up those screws as they could cause me to get a flat tire.

*Belonging To A Fraternity - Watching My Friends Kill This Guy And Then Enjoying A Toast With Them Years Later (DILD)*
I belong to something like a fraternity in this dream and am going to college with my friends, although we all live in separate houses. There is this one jerk who is always blocking everything we try to accomplish, and the guy has been especially bothersome to me. One night my friends invite the jerk over to a party, and after getting him good and drunk, one of them hits him over the back with a large rock and kills him. We then take the guy out and dump him off this cliff, as my friends figure that this lady who he lives with, who is either his aunt or grandma will think it's an accident. It works and everyone thinks that the guy had an accident. Because of all of the trouble that this guy had given me I go along with what my friends do to this guy. 

The scene changes and it is now several years later and my three friends and myself who are now all successful are having a get together. [i]I become lucid at this point when the three guys all grab a piece of cake and make a toast to everything they've been able to accomplish since this guy no longer gets in their way. They give me two pieces of cake and I join them in their toast using both pieces of cake that they gave me. While we are toasting this music is playing which is a success song of some sort.  It just keeps playing while we are toasting to our success.  The song goes like la la la la la, la la la la la, la la la la la, la la la, then repeats.

----------


## iadr

*Ladies House With A Garage Sale - Reentering Dream (WILD)*
I reenter the previous dream where this lady is having a garage sale, only this time I'm lucid. There are all of these roses in the ladies front yard this time, and there is this carpet laying out that has all of these small pieces of wood on it.

*House With White Picket Fence Going Around It - Two Story Brick House (WILD)*
I'm looking at this house while lucid, that has this white picket fence going around the yard. As I concentrate on the house I notice that its a nice two story brick house.

----------


## iadr

*Walmart - Driving Out Into The Parking Lot (WILD)*
I'm in a side parking lot at a Walmart while lucid and am driving out into the main road of a larger parking lot.

*Bathroom - Sink In The Bottom Of This Wall (WILD)*
I'm in my bathroom while lucid where I see this hole going in at the bottom of the floor that has this sink and some other things in it.

*Watching A Ping Pong Match - Players Using Dumbbells To Hit The Ball With (WILD)*
I'm watching these two guys playing ping pong while lucid, who instead of using ping pong paddles using the edges of these small dumbbells to hit the ball with. As I continue watching them I see a close up of each one of their faces. I'm familiar with each of them as I've seen them somewhere before.

*Old House - Guy Showing Me This Old Piano Made Of Special Wood (WILD)*
I'm in this house while lucid where this guy is showing me this old heavy piano made of some kind of special wood.

*Watching This Amateur Boxing Match - Gal Having People Sign A Card For Her / Going Out To Find My Car (Very Vivid)*
I'm in this place where they are having an ameteur boxing match, where this young gal that I seem to know is boxing in one of the matches against this guy. As the match starts the gal is moving all around trying to confuse the guy by first rushing him, and then staying back out of his reach.

At one point the gal is next to this glass where people on the other side are signing a card for her. I go over and sign Good Luck with my name on the card. When I ask the gal what she gets if she wins the match, she tells me she gets her choice of a trip to someplace in Texas or a trip to Paris, and that she has been wanting to go to Paris. 

I only know this gal casually, but am thinking I'd like to get to know her better because of how cute she is. I have no idea how her match turns out because I'm now walking out to my car to leave. While walking out to my car this guy tells me I should have seen my boss coming out, as he had been throwing things and tearing things up because he was upset about what happened to this gal he knows in one of the matches, as she had gotten sick and threw up, after which they had disqualified her. 

I'm trying to remember where I parked my car, and then remember that I had parked at the bottom of this large parking lot next to the parking lot outside the building where the boxing matches took place at. I'm glad that I remember where I parked my car because as large as this parking lot is, it would have taken me forever to find my car if I had forgotten where I parked at.

----------


## iadr

*Going Through All Of These Rooms - Each Room Representing A Different Location In A Different City (DILD)*
I'm going through all of these rooms where each room represents a different location in a different city.  I'm been asked to select the ones I'm interested in, and it seems like I'm interested in all of them, so am planning to select them all.  _I become lucid at this point and hear someone say that they know I'm going to pick this one place because the quality of life is so good over there._

*Seeing A Tower In The Distance - Flying Over To The Tower And Exploring (WILD)*
I've just gone down an elevator in my imagination, slid down a long pole, taken an escalator down, and climbed down a rope from which I get off onto a ladder and start climbing down further. As I get a ways down on the ladder the scene comes alive and I feel this pressure on my ears from being so deep. I open my mouth to pop my ears and then climb back up the ladder about 15 feet to relieve the pressure.

I go back down the ladder, and once feel the pressure on my ears so open my mouth to pop them and then continue climbing down. The scene changes and I'm somewhere outside where I see this tall building in the distance that comes up to a point at the top. I fly over to the building and am in this lookout tower where tourists can look out over the city below. I sense a young couple in the tower with me and then sense another couple with a young boy about two years old.

*Climbing Through A Hole In This Roof Above Me - Ending Up In A Lumber Yard (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this ladder when the scene comes alive and I notice this roof above me that has a square hole in it. I climb through the hole and am standing on this wooden platform. I'm in this large steel building where I can see the roof above me. As I concentrate on the building it seems to be a lumber yard as there is wood all over the place.

*Passage Way Between These Buildings - Noticing It's About to Collapse (WILD)*
I'm looking at this passageway that goes between these two buildings up in the air while lucid when I notice that it has a weak area in it that is about to collapse. I notify this construction foreman of the problem who agrees to fix it.

*Looking At This Urinal In A Bathroom Of A House - Urinal Changing Shapes (WILD)*
I'm inside this bathroom of a house I'm looking at while lucid when I notice it has a urinal instead of regular toilet. As I look at the urinal closer it changes to only half of a urinal, and then changes to another odd shape that I'm wondering how anyone could use without pissing all over the floor.

----------


## iadr

*Fixing My Bathroom Up - Matching These Pipes Up (WILD)*
I'm working with this guy fixing up my bathroom while lucid trying to match up these two pipes.

*Elliptical Machine - Working Out On (WILD)*
I'm working out on something like an elliptical machine, only it is about 30 years old and has these giant steps on it that are about 2 feet wide.

*Seeing My Gloves Laying On The Floor - Putting Them Up On A Shelf (WILD)*
I'm in my backroom while lucid where I see my work gloves laying on the floor, so I pick them up and put them on a shelf.

*Restaurant - Getting Apple Pie But Eating Cherry Pie, Then Some Broccoli (WILD)*
I'm in this restaurant while lucid where I get this large piece of apple pie. When I find myself eating a piece of cherry pie I'm wondering how my apple pie changed into cherry pie. (Aw that tricky real time zone). Then I'm eating some broccoli. 

*Two Gals Going Into A Convenience Store - Clothes Stuck On The Doorway (WILD)*
I'm watching these two gals going into this convenience store while lucid, who appear to have their clothing stuck on the doorway as they are trying to get loose.  I decide to help them out, so imagine them being loose from the door.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I'm always amazed at how many WILDs you get.  Are most of these started from image streams?  Are you still using that method?  Or do you mostly use your regular WILD technique?

----------


## iadr

> I'm always amazed at how many WILDs you get.  Are most of these started from image streams?  Are you still using that method?  Or do you mostly use your regular WILD technique?



Thanks, 

Yes most of them start from image streams or visualizations I'm doing that just turn into dreams. 

I enter a trance state by doing various visualizations such as going down an elevator, climbing down a high tower or climbing down a rope. and then once I'm in a trance state, I reverse the visualizations to ones where I'm climbing up a high tower or else doing some  other active scene.

When the scene either comes alive, or I find myself somewhere else doing something completely different than what I had been visualizing, I know I've entered a WILD, although they are usually fairly low level in the beginning

I'm a bit behind entering my dreams at the moment because I've been out of town looking for a house for the past week..

----------


## iadr

*Going Around This Mountain On A Small Ledge - Ending Up In A Bottle (WILD)*
I'm on this thing that is going around this mountain looking out over this huge cliff while lucid, which ledge is about 3 feet wide and goes around this mountain. The scene changes and I'm now on this ledge inside this large plastic bottle. I'm feeling a little uncomfortable in the bottle wondering how to get out, so use my imagination to break the bottle into pieces so that I'm free. The scene changes and I'm looking at this huge creature in the sky which I first think is a large bird, but which later appears to be an angel.

*Watching Cars Driving Down This Road Really Fast - Seeing What Is Actually In Front Of Me (WILD)*
I'm watching all of these cars driving down the freeway really fast while lucid, which cars are going really fast. I seem to be actually looking at the road ahead of us although my eyes are closed and there is much more traffic in my dream than is actually on the road at the moment. (A while later there was a ton of traffic as we just happened to run into the Atlanta Georgia rush hour traffic). 

*Riding In A Car Looking For A Road - Finding It (WILD)*
I'm riding in this car with the wife while lucid and we are looking for a road up ahead of us. I see the road and am getting ready to tell the wife how to get to it when I wake up.

*Looking At A Tower - Seeing Gravel In Front Of It And A Whilte Railing (WILD)*
I'm looking at a tower while lucid that has this gravel in front of it, and that has this low white railing around it that is onlyl about a foot high.

*Trying To Climb Through A Wall - Almost Pulling The Wall Down On Tlop Of Me (WILD) * 
I'm climbing through this hole in a wall while lucid when my foot get caught on the wall and I almost pull the wall down on top of me. So I use my imagination to put the wall back up.

----------


## iadr

*Checking Out Something (WILD)*
I'm checking out something while lucid. (Unable to understand anything else I said on the digital recorder).

*Asking A Lady Something About A House (WILD)*
I'm asking this lady about this house that is for sale while lucid, and the lady is telling me that it caved in.

----------


## iadr

*Lady Asking Me Something About A House - Her Explaining It To Me (WILD)*
I'm asking this lady something about a house while lucid and she's explaining it to me.

----------


## iadr

*Watching A Guy Total Up My Bill - Bill Coming To 17.14 But Them Taking Off 10 Percent (WILD)*
I'm standing at this corner while lucid watching this guy totaling up all of this merchandise for me while lucid. The total comes to 17.14, but he then takes off 1.00 for something which brings my bill to 16.14.

*Helium Balloons - Letting Go Of (WILD)*
I'm looking at these helium balloons in this room while lucid, and then grab the string on one and accidentally let go of it, after which it goes floating off into the air. I quickly grab it and pull it back down.

*Watching These Cars Pulling Into A Parking Lot - Car On The Left Side Swiping The Car On The Right (WILD)*
I'm watching these two while cars pulling into this parking lot while lucid, when the small white car on the left tries to squeeze in through this small space and ends up side swiping the car to the right of it.

*Driving Down A Freeway - White SUV Side Swiping This Car On The Right (WILD)*
I'm driving down this freeway while lucid when this white SUV on the left side of me tries to crowd in ahead of me since his lane is changing. He has too little time to get ahead of me though, so has to slow down and go behind me.

----------


## iadr

*Putting A Hole In A Door - Getting Ready To Install A Pet Door  (WILD)*
I'm making a hole in this door while lucid to put a pet door in it.

*Red House - Looking At (WILD)*
I'm looking at this red house while lucid that has a driveway going up to it into a single car garage.

*Driving Down A Street - Looking At A Freeway Entrance  (WILD)*
I'm driving down this street while lucid heading toward a freeway entrance getting ready to get onto this freeway.

*In The Back Yard Of This House - Yard Falling Apart (WILD)*
I'm in the back yard of this house while lucid, which for some reason has come apart, and I'm putting it back together. As I concentrate on it I am able to get it lined up and put back together.

*Looking At A Freeway - Watching Cars And Trucks Driving Down The Road (WILD)*
I'm looking at this freeway that has these cars and trucks driving down this long bend while lucid.

*Inside An Older House - Exploring The House And Back Yard (Vivid)*
I'm inside this older house while lucid, that has this TV playing in the far room and has some old furniture in the room. There is an older couple living in this house who use this small gas stove to heat their house with. There is a beautiful backyard in the back with all of these exotic flowers and trees in it.

----------


## iadr

*Entrance To A Building - Baby Ducks Walking Around (WILD)*
I'm watching all of these baby ducks while lucid, who are walking around in this room that is an entrance to a building.

*Visiting A Church - Feeling The Annointing Of The Holy Spirit (DILD)*
I go to this church with the wife, which seems to be a Baptist church, and where there is this man I seem to know who is the pastor. There is a strong annointing of the Holy Spirit in the church this night and I begin to feel like I'm intoxicated when I feel it. _I become lucid at this point and allow myself to just roam like I' drunk. I'm aware that I'll not get hurt if I fall, so allow myself to wander aimlessly around._ 

*Coming Home From Being Out Of Town - Hugging My Cat (Very Vivid)*
I'm living in this house with the wife and we have just gotten back into town after being on a trip somewhere for about a week. When I get into the backyard, I see my big male cat who we lost a couple of months ago in this section at the back of my privacy fence cuddled up next to this cat named Sassy (the wife was watching the movie Homeward Bound last night before we went to bed in our hotel). When my big cat sees me he immediately perks up as he's glad to see me.

I go over and pick my cat up and give him a big long hug.  I hear him purring while I'm hugging him. I hear some strange noise and then notice the wife talking to these neighbors who live behind us. The neighbor lady is making this growling sound to demonstrate how this panda bear who wandered into our yard caught this bird and ate it. 

*Parking In A Parking Lot Getting Ready To Go Into This Hotel - Cars Pulling Up Next To Me (WILD)*
I park my car in this parking lot of a hotel while lucid, and am getting ready to go into this special room of this hotel to do something when this older car pulls up next to me with this guy who is also getting ready to go into the same room that I am. I hurry up and get out of my car so that I will get into the room before he does.

----------


## iadr

(_Not many dreams last night as I only slept a couple of hours while driving back home from Florida in our car.  Needless to say I'm exhausted after a 24 hour drive._)

*Lady Showing The Wife And I A Townhouse - Having A HOA Of $150 A Month (WILD)*
Some lady is showing the wife and I something like a townhouse while I'm lucid, that has something like $150 a month in HOA fees.

*Lady Showing The Wife And I Something Like A Gray House - House On A Corner (Vivid) * 
Some lady is showing the wife and I a gray house that is sitting on a corner lot.

----------


## iadr

*Getting Ready To Leave A Store - Young Boy Stopping To Play In The Doorway (WILD)*
I'm getting ready to go out the automatic door of this store with the wife while lucid when this lady with a young boy walks in front of us and starts out the door. Halfway through the doorway the young boy stops and starts playing around in the doorway which keeps us from being able to go through it. I decide to use my imagination to clear the doorway for us, so blow the boy out of the doorway into the parking lot.

*Van - Having All Kinds Of Trash In It (WILD)*
I'm looking at the inside of my van while lucid, and it has all of these things like blankets and trash in the left side of it.  So I use my imagination to clear everything out of the van.

*Man And Woman - Trying To Steal My Van (WILD)*
I'm watching this man and woman getting into my van while lucid, who appear to be trying to steal my van, but are unable to find a key to start it. I decide to teach them a lesson so levitate both of them and place them on these hooks on this stone wall that is next to the parking lot my van is parked in.

*Piece Of Land - Looking At (WILD)*
The wife and I are looking at a piece of land while lucid that is rectangular shape about 5 feet wide by 22 feet long.

*Large Block House - Looking At (WILD)*
I'm looking at this large block house in the distance while lucid which house looks very expensive. As I continue looking at the house, I notice that the roof of it is in terrible shape and needs to be repaired.

----------


## iadr

*Dirty Room - Cleaning With My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm in this room where there is saw dust and tools laying all over the floor while lucid, and am trying to clean the place up until I remember I'm dreaming and can clean it up easier using my imagination. So I imagine a big wind coming through and blowing the room clean.

*Rest Area - Stopping At (WILD)*
I stop somewhere like a rest area while lucid while traveling across the country with the wife.

*Driving To Florida - Having To Do Something In These Two Sections Of Houses (WILD)*
I'm on my way to Florida while lucid, going through these towns where I'm having to do something that pertains to the section of houses in the area. I have to do the thing a couple of hours later in a different section of houses. Whatever I'm doing is benefiting me financially. (Because of how tired I am I have no control of this dream other than that I know that I'm dreaming).

----------


## iadr

*Dog With It's Face Caught In A Cup - Someone Taking It Off For Him (WILD)*
I'm watching this dog while lucid that has his head caught in this cup. Someone helps him get the cup off of his head after which he takes off without a care in the world. A little later he comes back and has his face caught in a cup again, although he seems unconcerned since he knows someone will help him get it off again.

*Benefit Walk - Seeing Cars Coming On A Side Road (WILD)*
I'm with a group of people while lucid who are walking down this street. There are also people riding bikes down the street. We appear to be doing something like a benefit walk for something. When we come to another street that we need to cross I notice some cars coming to the left of us in the distance and some other cars coming from the other direction. Since the cars are still a long ways off we go ahead and cross the street.

*Riding Down A Freeway On A Bus - Red Bus Passing Us (WILD)*
I'm riding down this freeway in a bus while lucid when this red bus with all of these letters on it passes us, which bus is now going down the freeway next to another bus on the left side of it. The bus appears to be something like a tour bus. 

*Living In A Brick House With My Parents - Trouble Shutting A Door / Driving Through Snow (DILD)*
I'm living in this brick house with my parents. As it is getting dark outside I decide to close this door that I have open, but the door won't shut as it is too large for the door frame. So I leave the door open thinking that I'll shut it a little later. As I remember having left my van unlocked in the neighbors driveway, I decide to move it over to our driveway, so I leave the door open and go over and get into my van. When I turn on the ignition, the engine barely turns over but the car is moving ahead slowly with each crank of the engine. The engine finally starts up and I begin driving the van up the neighbors driveway. _I become lucid at this point as I am now driving the van through about 8 inches of snow as I drive up their driveway.  I manage to get out of their driveway and onto the road. As I need to turn around to go back home, I turn the car around in the middle of the road and begin going back home._

*Flying Through Hallways Of A Building - Looking At People As They Walk Toward Me (WILD)*
I'm flying through this building while lucid looking at all of these people in these hallways that I'm flying through. Even though I'm inside a building, I'm enjoying the thrill of flying. I'm able to observe people's faces as I pass them in the hallway and see their bodies quite clearly. I pass this one tall awkward looking lady with big knockers twice. After a while I find myself walking down the hallway instead of flying, so begin flying again.

*Flying Down A Road - Coming Up This Exit Freeway Ramp (WILD)*
I'm flying down this road while lucid and take this exit freeway ramp that is a blacktop road that comes up to this other blacktop road.

*Looking At A Roof To See If It Is Leaking - Big Drop Of Water Dropping Onto The Floor (WILD)*
I'm inside this house while lucid, looking through the ceiling into the attic checking to see if the roof is leaking. While looking at the roof, this big drop of water comes down and drops on the floor which lets me know that it's leaking.

*Driving Around Looking For This Place - Finding It On The Bottom Left Corner Of This Map (WILD)*
I'm driving all around looking for this place while lucid, which place seems to be paid for by this company that I work for. I find the place at the bottom left of this map that I'm looking at.

----------


## iadr

*Outside My Van - Levitating It Into The Air And Standing Underneath It (WILD)*
I'm outside by my van. The side door to my van is open and I've got a rag in my hand that I'm using to ring water out of my car with. Seems like I'm getting ready to put something into my van because the side door is open. I use my imagination to levitate the van into the air and then stand underneath it while holding it up in the air with my imagination.

*Being In A Hardware Store, Then My Backyard - Pulling On This Carpet That Is Moving All Of These Blocks With It (WILD)*
I'm in a hardware store while lucid in a section where they have all of this lumber. The scene changes and I'm now in my backyard next to these concrete blocks by my back porch. For some reason I'm pulling on this carpet that is under the blocks that is causing all of the blocks to move toward me (man I'm strong). I decide I'd rather leave the blocks where they were, so imagine them all being back where they were.

*Walking Home With This Young Kid From School - Meeting An Older Friend Of His (WILD)*
I'm walking home with this young kid from school while lucid, which school is right up the block from where he lives. As we are walking through this school playground there are other kids walking toward us coming the other way that we pass. We run into a friend of the kid I'm walking with who is about 3 or 4 years older than he is, which kid I remember having met earlier in another dream. When I ask if he's the guy I met in the earlier dream he tells me he is and sticks out his hand to shake hands. while I am shaking hands with him I notice how much smaller his hand is than mine. I'm wondering if this is a private school that they go to or a public school, but decide that it must be a public school.

*Airplane - Crashing To The Groiund (DILD)*
I'm standing out in this parking lot with another guy and someone seems to be hitting baseballs to us, only they are going over our head. I decide to try catching one with my bare hands, but they still keep going over our head. Suddenly a small plane comes flying past us and crashes to the ground a short ways from us. We run over and check on this gal who was flying the plane to see if she is alright, and applaud when she gets out of the plane. As she is from another country I decide to tell her where she's at, but as I'm on vacation myself, I am unable to remember what state I'm in. So I tell her she is somewhere in the middle of the United States. _I become lucid when I remember that I'm in Kansas so tell her she's in Kansas, after which she tells me she's familiar with Kansas because of some movie like the Wizard of Oz she saw that took place in Kansas. I remember having seen this movie also. My wife then shows up and starts talking to the lady._ 

*Cafeteria - Standing In Line To Go Inside (DILD)*
I'm outside this cafeteria standing in this line with a bunch of men waiting to go inside to eat. There is another line with women standing in it. I think about not eating yet since it is still early in the day and I have already eaten something. The wife who is standing in the womens line then asks me to join her in the womens line. _I become lucid at this point and am wondering if men are allowed to stand in this line. When I see a guy I used to work with standing in this line with his wife though, I decide that it must be alright._

----------


## iadr

*Gal Going To Wensel For Vacation - Previous Director Owning A Place There (DILD)*
I'm talking to this gal at work who tells me that her and her husband are going to Wensel for vacation. I'm wondering whether this is in Florida or California. (As far as I can tell it's in neither place..lol). _I become lucid when she tells me it's in Florida and that a director I used to work for owns a place there._

*Looking For This Place On A Map - Changing Our Mind About Going There After Seeing Where It Is (Vivid)* 
The wife and I are in Florida looking for a house and are using something like a road map that tells us how to get to this place. While eating dinner at this place we ask someone there about it after which we change our mind about going there. We decide to go somewhere else that we see on our map.

----------


## iadr

*Knocking The Glass Out Of The Windows Of This House - Needing To Get The Windows Fixed Before We Can Sell The House (WILD)*
I'm working on this house while lucid knocking the glass out of these bad windows. I've just finished knocking the glass out of this one window when I notice this other window that has the glass broken in it. When I see this guy who lives in this room I apologize to him as I am thinking that I accidentally broke his window. He tells me that he accidentally broke the window out the previous day when he was cleaning something. I'm thinking that it is just as well that it broke since it was a weak window that needed to be repaired anyway. It seems like we have to get all of these windows fixed before we can sell the house.

*Playing Volleyball With Two Guys When This Guy Hits The Ball Through This House - Having Trouble Finding It (Very Vivid)*
I'm outside with these two guys hitting this volleyball back and forth over this net which is right next to this house that has a window that could easily be broken out. as the window is so close to where we are I am being careful to make sure I hit the ball straight to avoid knocking out the window. The only hits I make are to serve the ball over the net a couple of times. When one of the other guys serves the ball he hits it crooked and it goes through this opening in the house. 

I go looking for the ball, but am unable to find it. I look both in the passageway in the house and in the back yard where I'm thinking the ball may have ended up at. Although I find 3 or 4 other volleyballs, they are all out of air. I seem to have a pump somewhere so am thinking about pumping up one of the other volleyballs, but I need a small needle to stick in the ball first. I find this rolled up mat that has these instructions on it that say to push in on the mat to inflate it. I'm thinking this is an inflatable volleyball so begin pushing in on the mat to inflate it. But it turns out to only be the size of a softball. I've just given up looking for the volleyball when a friend comes along and begins helping me look for it. He finds it right away in a very obvious place on this rock driveway where I missed it because it had blended in with the driveway.

*Inside A House With Laminated Flooring In The Kitchen And A Lake In the Back - Exploring The House / Unfinished Bedroom (WILD)*
I'm inside this house while lucid that has this hardwood floor that appears to be in the kitchen. Although the next room which seems to be the living room, and which appears to be sheet vinyl is only about 2 or 3 inches higher than the kitchen floor, there is a stairway with 2 or 3 stairs going up to this floor.  ???  

In the living room there is a large window that looks out toward the back of the house where there is a large lake with these mansions on the other side of the lake. I go up these stairs to a bedroom on the right side that has a large window with a beautiful view of the back yard, but the room is completely unfinished and needs to have walls put up. There's another room down the hall that looks like a large family room, and a bathroom down the hall, with another bedroom at the end of the hall on the other side.

----------


## iadr

*Brother And I Agreeing To Meet Our Dad Out Of Town - Walking Back On This Blacktop Road And Encountering A Guy Dressed In A Suit Of Armour (DILD)*
My brother and I had agreed to meet our dad out of town where he seems to be holding a revival in the middle of the week. Since it seems that we will be spending 2 or 3 days there I'm not wanting to go since I have other things to do. After we drive out there I start walking back home on this blacktop road. The road has this large piece of metal on it that goes up to a peak that I have to walk up and then start walking back down. _When I get to the bottom of it I become lucid when this guy drives up in this armor car like from a Mad Max movie wearing this suit of armor. He seems upset with me for climbing over this metal hump so starts coming after me. When he catches up with me I grab a hold of him and bend him in two going backwards and then pound his head into the ground. After leaving him this young gal starts coming toward me doing all of these karate kicks. Although her moves are quite impressive she is much smaller than I am, so I grab her and then push her backwards over my extended leg, after which I wake up._

*At Work Trying To Get On An Elevator That Is 6 Feet Above The Ground - Finding An Easier Way To Climb Up Into The Elevator (Very Vivid)* 
I'm in an office building getting ready to go to work with this guy I used to work with. We're in the lobby on the ground floor wanting to get on the elevator, but the elevator is about 6 feet above the floor we're on. I'm thinking that the only way to get on this elevator is to pull ourselves up onto it. This heavy set gal that I used to work close to decides to board the elevator, so puts this stack of books she was carrying down on the floor and tries to climb up into the elevator. I'm thinking that she'll never be able to get on the elevator as big as she is, but she somehow manages to get on. 

My friend tells me he has a better idea and then goes to the other side of the lobby and walks across all of these couches, and then steps on this thing on the side of the elevator which allows him to climb up into the elevator. It seems like he was carrying a bicycle with him when he boarded the elevator. 

I decide to try his method, so go and get this bicycle that I had brought to work and get it all compacted down so that it is as small as a tricycle. I then ride the tricycle around the room to everyones' amazement. I then walk across the couches in the lobby like my friend did over to the elevator while thinking I should have left my bike in the bike rack since I will have no need for it in my office. I climb onto the elevator with my bike and then wake up.  (Where oh where do these crazy dreams come from???)

*Wife Touching The Kitchen Stove - Sensing Something Bad There (WILD)*
I'm standing in my kitchen while lucid getting ready to put something on the stove to cook. The wife then touches the stove and senses that something bad is there like a bad spirit or that something bad is about to happen. 

*Seeing My Former Boss In The Lobby At Work - Telling Him I Retired (WILD)*
I'm in this lobby at work while lucid where I see my former boss who is now retired walking around in a white shirt and tie. I'm wondering what he is doing at work and am thinking that they must have just called him back for a special meeting. I'm wearing only a blue pair of shorts with no shirt, so feel a little uncomfortable about how I'm dressed. (This is actually what I'm wearing to sleep in.) 

I ask my former boss if he knew that I had retired and he tells me that he didn't until he went to this meeting and didn't see me there. I tell him that they decided to do away with the pool I was in so offered me a severance allowance that allowed me to retire early. I shake hands with him and he tells me that God seems to be working on my behalf on this thing. I tell him that he seems to have come through at just the right time and then wake up.

----------


## iadr

*Looking For A House In Florida - Having Forgotten My Reading Glasses And Other Things (Very Vivid)*
I'm on a house hunting trip in Florida and have forgotten to bring my reading glasses and a map and some other things along. I'm wondering how I could have forgotten to bring these things and am planning to visit a thrift store to see if I can pick them up a bit cheaper.

*Fuse Box - Looking At (WILD)*
I'm looking at this fuse box down in the basement of this house while lucid, which is a completely separate fuse box from the main fuse box and has only a couple of wires coming out of it.

*Looking For A House Next To Disney World - Voice Saying Hello When I Approach This Desk (Very Vivid)*
I'm looking for a house next to Disney World when I end up right next to Disney World on the freeway. I stop and take a rest and notice this tram that I get on that takes me all around showing me various sites at Disney World. We end up in this garage area first and then enter this building. When I walk up to this desk I hear this voice say Hello that sounds like Mickey Mouse although there is no one there, as the voice appears to be a recording that comes on whenever anyone gets close to this desk. I say "Hello Mickey, how are you doing?" When this gal walks up to the desk the recording comes on again and says hello to her, after which she says "Hello Mickey!". I'm thinking it is pretty cool to have all of these Disney characters around us and am wondering how far the house is from here.

*Looking For A House Next To Disney World - Cat Coming Up And Rubbing Against Me (Very Vivid)*
I'm looking for a house close to Disney World and find one, but need to get some help getting there for some reason. At this one place I'm at this cat comes up and starts rubbing against my leg. Some one tells me that the only thing over there is empty and that this one place has a wood burning stove turned upside down.  ???

*Comb - Matted Hair (WILD)*
I'm holding a comb in my hand while lucid that has all of this matted hair in it. After pulling most of the hair out with my fingers I remember I'm dreaming and remove the rest of it using my imagination.

*Checking Into This Weekly Hotel Out Of Town - Neighbor Working The Front Desk And Telling Me The Bill Is $399 (WILD)*
I've driven to this place out of town where I'm planning to stay for two weeks. I stop at this weekly hotel where I plan to stay and notice that my neighbor is working behind the front desk. He writes me up a big long receipt and tells me the charge for two weeks will be $399. When I take out my American Express card he nods his head in disappointment to let me know that they do not accept American Express. So I take out a Visa card and use it to pay the bill.

*Sitting Next To This Gal In An Auditorium - Following Her To A Restaurant (Very Vivid - Favorite Dream Of The Night)*
I'm driving through St. Louis, Mo when I stop at this auditorium to see some kind of show. I'm sitting in the balcony next to this young gal when I notice that she seems interested in me after I laugh at something. We begin talking and I tell her I'm just passing through. When she asks me if I'd like to come back to her place to get something to eat after the show I tell her I would (how could I resist that?)  

When this guy who seems to be her business partner shows up and tells her that they need to do some business later that night, I'm thinking she might be a hooker, although I have a feeling she's not planning to charge me, as she just wants some companionship. We get in our cars and I'm following her down this road when I somehow manage to get ahead of her in the other lane. I slow down to allow her to catch up with me and after she passed me I get in the lane behind her again. There are a lot of other cars on the road including some large trucks. 

When we get to her apartment parking lot she pulls in, but tells me to parking in this parking lot next door where the guy is parking. I park my car and we walk into this fancy restaurant where she hands the host a $5.00 bill to get us a good seat. I tell the guy who is with us that I very rarely eat in restaurants like this because I usually go to all you can eat buffets where they have shrimp and seafood. 

When I ask the guy what kind of business him and the gal are in he tells me that he has this old car that he buys engines for and that he tries to find people who try to sell him engines that don't run. When I look at him he is now wearing greasy pants and and old shirt. I'm relieved at the point to find out that the gal is not a hooker.

The host takes us back in this far corner and pulls out this old conference room table to seat us at it because there are no other seats because the restaurant is full. They then bring out this reclining couch which the gal lays down on. When I try raising the back of up it is too rigid and uncomfortable so I put it back down. After the gal gets up and sits down on the couch I go over and sit next to her and then wake up.

*Dream Reentry - Making Out With The Gal From The Previous Dream (WILD)*
I reenter the previous dream where I'm with this gal at this restaurant and am sitting next to her on this couch. When she asks me my name I tell her after which she tells me her name is Angie. When I ask her to let me buy her dinner she tells me that its on her tonight since she knows I'm traveling through town. I put my arm around her and lean back on the couch.

The waiter brings us a large tray of this cold popcorn shrimp which we both start eating and drinking some wine along with. I begin to get the feeling she is going to invite me over to her house for the night when she looks at the guy who is her business partner and tells him she is going to take the night off. Him and the other guy leave and it is now just her and I sitting in the restaurant alone. I leave off the rest.

----------


## iadr

*Wife And I Looking At A House - Unlevel By About 1/2 Inch (Vivid)*
The wife and I are looking at this house out of town that seems to have some sort of problem as it seems to be unlevel by about 1/2 inch.

*In A Deep Tank Of Water With Another Guy Who Is Getting Ready To Shoot Up And Slice This Other Guy With A Rope - Guys Fighting Each Other In The Water (DILD)*
I'm at the bottom of this large tank of water with another guy who is trying to kill this guy who is coming after us. He has this long knife in his hand that he is planning to stab the guy with. We're both at the bottom of the large tank waiting for the guy who is coming after us to get in the perfect position so he can shoot up and slice him with the knife. He asks me to strap him down so he can shoot up faster and slice the guy with the knife, so I strap him down. When the guy gets right above us, he shoots up and just glazes the guy with the knife causing his head to bleed. The guy then comes after my friend and they are fighting each other face to face in the water. _I become lucid when I begin to wonder why the police were not concerned enough about the guy to send an officer out even though my friend had told them about this guy._ 

*Floating Down A River In A House Boat - Trying To Fix This Uneven Floor With Wood Glue (WILD)*
I'm floating down this river with the wife in a house boat while lucid, that has an uneven floor that we are trying to fix with some wood glue

----------


## iadr

*Going Down An Escalator - Ending Up In A Bomb Shelter (WILD)*
I'm going down this escalator in my imagination when I end up in this concrete basement area underground. As I explore the place further I notice that it is in someone's backyard a ways away from their house, and has these concrete steps that go down into it. 
It appears to be a bomb shelter in someone's backyard.

*Wife And I Inspecting A House - House Having Been In A Floor (WILD)*
The wife and I are inspecting this house that has been in a flood.

----------


## iadr

*Going Down An Escalator - Ending Up In A Bomb Shelter (WILD)*
I'm going down this escalator in my imagination when I end up in this concrete basement area underground. As I explore the place further I notice that it is in someone's backyard a ways away from their house, and has these concrete steps that go down into it. 
It appears to be a bomb shelter in someone's backyard.

*Wife And I Inspecting A House - House Having Been In A Floor (WILD)*
The wife and I are inspecting this house that has been in a flood.

----------


## iadr

*Property - Guy Showing It To Me (WILD)*
Some guy is showing me this property while I'm lucid that he's had to make some sort of changes to the guttering or something to let the air out of the house

----------


## iadr

*Wife And I Staying In A Hotel With Uneven Floors - Beds Wrapping Around Us (WILD)*
The wife and I are staying at this hotel that has these uneven floors. As I'm laying I become lucid when the bed starts wrapping around me. When I look at the wife the bed that she's in begins doing the same thing to her.

*Company Having Heard About A Meditation Tape That I Made Up - Wanting Me To Meet With Someone Named Eload B Bailey To A Tape With Him (Very Vivid)*

*Looking At A Lake House - Unable To See In The Upper Floor (Very Vivid)*
The wife and I are looking at this lake house but are unable to get into it to look at the top floor.

*Dream Reentry - Looking At A Lake House (WILD)*
The wife and I are once again looking at this lake house, only this time I'm lucid and am able to get into the house and go up to see the upper floor, as one of the doors is open.

----------


## iadr

*Walking Across (WILD)*
I'm walking across these things in this patch of water while lucid.

*Walking Down A Sidewalk - Palm Trees On The Sides (WILD)*
I'm walking down this sidewalk with all of these palm trees on the sides of it while lucid.

*Inspecting A House - Guy Asking Me To Move Something (Vivid)*
I'm looking at this house inspecting it when this guy who owns it asks me to use something to move it a bit before inspecting it, which is supposed to hide some of the imperfections and make it look better.

*Pinball Machines - Playing (Very Vivid)*
I'm playing this pinball machine in this house when I notice my brother is playing a smaller machine that is almost like a toy and that he has tilted up so that the ball goes much slower and that he is able to rack up a bunch of points on.

*Football - Playing With A Bunch Of Guys (Very Vivid)*

----------


## iadr

*Guy Showing The Wife And I A House - Giving Us Some Advice (WILD)*
Some guy is showing the wife and I a house while lucid and is giving us advice on how to place an offer on the house.

*Inspecting A House - Porch Starting To Sway (WILD)*
I'm looking at a house I'm interested in buying inspecting it when the scene comes alive. As I'm walking across the front porch the porch begins swaying back and dipping down on me.  I use my imagination to fix the porch and then go into the house. While inside the house I look outside where I see this privacy fence going along the side of the yard and see this playhouse for kids next to the yard. I concentrate once again on the inside of the house and fix it up using my imagination.

*Gym - Doing Aerobics (Very Vivid)*
I'm at this gym in an aerobics class, only I'm doing different exercises than the rest of the class is doing since I arrived late and am warming up. When I ask the lady instructor if it is alright that I am doing different exercises she says yes, that she prefers us to warmup first. 

*Family Reunion With The Parents - Long Pieces Of Dust All Over The Walls (Very Vivid)*

----------


## iadr

*Riding Down A Freeway - Going Through A Town, Then On A Road Between Some Corn Fields (WILD)*
I'm driving down this freeway while lucid when I come to this fork in the road where one road goes to the left and the other road goes to the right. I take the road to the right after which I notice I'm riding a motorcycle. I'm first gooing through what looks like a city, after which I'm on a country
road with corn fields on both sides.

*Walmart - Getting An Oil Change And Having My Battery Checked (WILD)*
I'm at a Walmart getting the oil changed in my car and having my battery checked while lucid (which is something that I did earlier in the day IRL). They've already changed my oil and I'm waiting for them to check the battery.  When I ask this gal how many cars are ahead of me she tells me that there are 8 people ahead of me. I'mn wondering how so many people could have gotten ahead of me when there were only 3 people ahead of me earlier.  As I look out at my car I see that someone is checking the battery so that it will be done shortly.

*Putting Down These Sections On A Map - Map Having Two Different Kinds Of Sections (WILD)*
I'm looking at something like a map that seems to be 2 miles long and which I need to lay something down on. The map has two different kinds of sections on it, one which I can lay things down on, and then these longer sections. I become lucid while putting these things down on the map to make it more comfortable to travel on without getting lost.

*Being Shown A House By A Guy - House Having Something Wrong With It That I Decide I Can Fix (WILD)*
Some guy is showing the wife and I a house while I'm lucid when I notice something unusual about the house as it seems to be tilted down toward this lake.  When I take another look at it I notice that it has some kind of problems with the house which I decide I can fix myself.

*Looking At A Rack Of Sunglasses - Sunglasses Taking An Odd Shape (WILD)*
I'm looking at this rack of sunglasses in this store while lucid when this gal who is the manager tells me tjhat they have a hard time keeping them in stock. When I look closer at the rack of sunglasses they gegin taking an odd shape after which I decide that they should keep that rack out of the heat. The scene changers and I'm in my car and there are these pipes coming up through my car.


*Seeing A Large Green House - Ending Up In A Corn Field And Then A Pumpkin Patch (WILD)*
I'm looking at this large green house while lucid that is toward the top of this hill when the thought occurs to me that this might be a good place to find an interdimensional pumpkin patch. When I walk out of the house I end up in a large field where I sense these kids dancing around and then sense some large machines coming through the field cutting through these corn stalks and knocking down everything in their path. As I appear to be in a corn field I begin concentrating on pumpkins after which the scene changes and I'm in a large pumpkin patch out in the country somewhere. I notice these storage sheds to the left of me up on this hill, and then notice a pumpkn patch in front of me with several ropes going through it witrh rows of pumkpkins between the ropes. There is a gate that exits the pumpkin patch that goes back into the corn field. When I concentrate on lowering my vibrations in order to see if anyone is around me, I see no people, but notice a couple of cars parked to the right of me on this rock driveway, one of which looks like my car.

----------


## iadr

*Walking Along A Grassy Field - Seeing A Yard And A Lake On The Other Side Of These Bushes (WILD)*
I'm walking alolng this grassy lawn while lucid where there are these bushes to the right of me. When I see a lake to the left I'm thinking that I'm on the outside of this property I'm considering buying. On the other side of the bushes I see the backyard of the property. I now see a boat dock that has a small motor boat docked at it. 

*Car - Trying To Fix A Power Window So I Can Sell It (Very Vivid)*
I'm getting a car ready to sell by checking all of these things around it to make sure they work right and am fixing something like this power window that seems to be having a problem closing.

*Dream Reentry - Fixing A Car Window (WILD)*
I reenter the dream where I'm trying to fix the car window and use my imagiination to fix it. Some guy is now pointing to this place on that car showing me that it also needs to be fixed.

----------


## iadr

*High On A Ledge - Diving Off And Ending Up At A Creek At The Bottom (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this rope in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I'm pulling myself up on this rock ledge. I get up on the ledge and stand there looking out. Although I'm unable to see anything because of the dense fog, I can tell a difference in the atmosphere because of how high I am. I sit down on the edge of the ledge and enjoy the feeling of being so high, even though I can still see nothing but fog. 

I stand up and dive off the ledge doing slow somersaults on the way down, after which I feel myself going through some trees, bouincing off the ground, and then rolling down this hill. I end up by this creek at the bottom where I sit down and watch the water flowing by.

*Staying In A House With A Relative - Climbing Through A Barb Wire Fence (Very Vivid)*
I'm staying in this nice house that belongs to a relative who has all of these things piled up in the hallways and rooms. I have this volleyball that I am shooting baskets with, but miss one shot that goes under the rim and into the neighbors yard or pasture. So I go to get the ball, but have to climb through this barb wire fence to get it, which I can only get through by lowering pushing down on the lower wire and raising up on the upper wire. I later find a better way to get into the neighbors yard by going through this shed. When I come back into the house there is another relative there who asks me "Isn't it a shame that someone with such a nice house has so much stuff piled up in it?"  When I look at the house again, there is now only a little stuff piled up, so I tell the guy "Yes, it's a shame, but at least he has less stuff piled up than I do in my house."

*Watching A Movie About This Gal - Becoming The Gal And Feeling The Same Things That She Is Feeling (Very Vivid)*
I'm watching this movie about a gal who likes to play basketball and who is always shooting baskets with this basketball. The movie goes into her life's story and shows how she came onto some hard times and lost her job, so started breaking into people's houses to get money. When she breaks into this house I am feeling the same things that she is. Somehow the key that she is using changes into a key that fits into the lock of the house she is at, which allows her to get into the house. I become worried that the police are going to be able to track us since it is our key that opened the door, so when the police start coming, we are running and hiding. While hiding I'm thinking how much I enjoy playing basketball since it makes me feel like I'm accomplishing something when I shoot and make baskets.

----------


## iadr

*Dating A Gal I Used To Date Over 30 Years Ago - Throwing A Guy Behind Me Over My Head (DILD)*
I'm dating this gal I used to date over 30 years ago, but have forgotten to call her for 4 months after I had taken her out. I can tell she still likes sme when I'm sitting next to her with my arm aroiund her with our faces close to each other.  We're in this house where she's giving me all of this vitamin water to drink that I'm drinking. Some kid behind us keeps poking me which starts to annoy me, so I grab his feet and start pushing him away from me. When he keeps poking me I reach back and grab both of his hands, ask him if he's ready to go on a ride, and then pull him over my head and throw him forward. _When he goes crashing into the backend of this other guy who then falls backwards on the top of him I begin laughing which causes me to become lucid and then wakes up from laughing so hard._ 

*Small Property - Inspecting (Vivid)*
I'm inspecting this small property that I have a little difficulty finding, but finally find it. I'm using some road maps to find the house which maps are really old. The place I'm inspecting seems a little small, so I'm waiting to see what the bank says about how much they want for it before making an offer.

*Drikving Down A Road - Taking An Exit And Seeing A Grocery Store And Some Small Old Houses (WILD)*
I'm driving down this road while lucid after getting on this freeway. As I come to this exit there are two kids on their bicycles on the side of the road. I take an exit and end up in front of a grocery story that has a wooden exterior and has all kind of fruit in it like grapes. The entire building is made of wood, even the floors. The building is somewhat of an older looking building. On the left wall there are all kinds of greens like parsely, collard greens and celery. The scene changes and I'm someplace outside on this sandy road in front of all of these small old houses.

*Inside A House - Ending Up On The Inside Of A Store Looking Out (WILD)*
I'm inside this house while lucid when I come to this large room that looks like the inside of a store front where I see this glass window and a parking lot outside. The place looks like it coiuld be a store, but it empty.

----------


## iadr

*Carnival - Throwing Darts At These Balloons (WILD)*
I'm someplace like a carnival while lucid where I'm throwing these darts at some balloons. There are several booths, some which has small balloons and large prizes, and other that have large balloons and small prizes. I throw the first dart and break a balloon, and then carefully aim the second dart and break another balloon, after which I win some kind of small prize.

*Standing Outisde A Business - Seeing A Guy I Used To Work With Teaching A Class Inside (WILD)*
I'm outisde this business while lucid which looks empty inside when I decide to to find a DC that I can turn into a toad. but there are no DCs around. I then see this guy I used to work with teaching this class of guys. When he gets finished talking and sits down I go over and ask him if he would be interested in buying these pinball machines that I am wanting to sell at a cheap price. He tells me he's interested in them and will come by to look at them.

*Being In A Cabin Or Passenger Car - Changing A Hotel Manager Into A Toad Then Changing Him Back (WILD)*
As I'm unable to see anything around me, I concentrate on lowering my vibrations after which I begin seeing things around me. I'm either in a small 
cabin or passenger car with windows on all sides. When I concentrate on finding a DC to changing into a toad, the hotel manager of this place I'm currently staying appears in front of me. I explain to him that I'm going to change him into a toad and then back into himself again, and that if he wants to change himself back all he needs to do is to concentrate on whatever form he wants to take.

I then concentrate on changing him into a toad after which he is a giant toad, and then change him back into himself. When I ask him how it felt to become a toad he's really excited as he now knows he can change his shape to anything he wants just by concentrating on the shape he wants to become.

*In An Air Traffic Control Tower - Remembering Having Left A Red Hat In A Parking Lot (WILD)*
I'm climbing up these stairs while lucid, after which I end up in this tower that has glass on all sides of it. I appear to be in an air traffic control tower which has hardwood floors (how unusual). The scene changes and I'm now in my car in this parking lot of an Oriental Buffet where I remember having dropped this red hat two or three days earlier. For some reason I just left the hat there and never picked it back up. Since it rained the previous day I'm wondering if the rain may have ruined my hat.

*Riding An Elevagtor - Getting Off On Floor 232 Onto This Balcony (WILD)*
I'm riding up in this elevator when the scene comes alive and I end up opn floor 232 which is the top floor. I get off the elevator and am on this balcony way up in the air. When I look out the other side I see this beautiful lake below. The scene changes and I'm now ion this large motor boat going through the water.

*Stepping Down Into This Large Bathtub - Changing It To A Hot Tub (WILD)*
I'm in this bathroom stepping down in this large bathtub while lucid. The bathtub is so large that when I step down in it the top of the tub comes all the way up to my neck. Since this seems a bit odd, I use my imagination to change the tub ihnto a nice hot tub that is only about 3 feet deep.

*Stopping To Get Gas - Having To Remove Things To Get The Hose Loose (Very Vivid)*
I stop somewhere to get gas while driving this car after which my X-Boss stops and talks to me and tells me that this is a good place to get gas. Another director from where I used to work is working at the gas station as a cashier. In order to get gas I have to remove this thing from both sides of the gas pump that is holding the pump in place. I'm thinking that this is a lot of work to have to remove this thing in order to use the gas hose and that a lot of people would probably be unable to to figure out how to do it.

----------


## iadr

*Driving Somewhere Without Using Maps - Deciding To Use Some Maps (DILD)*
I'm driving somewhere without using maps when I become lucid and decide to start using these road maps that show me exactly how to get to different places.

*Standing Next To A Swimming Pool - Diving In But Only Feeling Air In The Pool (WILD)*
After going down an escalator in my imagination the scene comes alive and I'm standing next to this concrete swimming pool where there is this lady sitting on the edge of the pool dangling her feet in the water. When I dive into the pool and begin swimming it feels like I'm swimming in air. When I allow my feet to sink to the bottom of the pool and stand there, the water around me still feels like air, although I can see the water.

*Looking At A House - Concrete Steps Going Up To The Door And A Concrete Driveway (WILD)*
I'm looking at this house that I'm getting ready to buy while lucid that has these nice concrete steps going up to the door. As I look out further there is a nice concrete driveway coming up to the house (IRL there is only grass and a little rock).

*Inside A House - Skiing Across Some Hardwood Floors (WILD)*
I'm skiing down a hill in my imagination when the scene comes changes and I'm skiiing across these hardwood floors in this house I'm buying. When I look outside I notice that the house is painted all white instead of the tan color it is IRL.

----------


## iadr

*Inside A Yard With A Tall Privacy Fence - Being Someplace In England (WILD)*
I'm inside this yard that has a tall privacy fence while lucid, which fence looks like one that the surrounds this subdivision that I've been jogging by. When I look through this gate, I see all kinds of cars backed up on the road. The place I'm now at looks to be someplace in England as the people I see on the other side of the gate all look English looking as they are wearing these English hats and clothes. I see this pastry shop where there is this apple cobbler and cherry cobbler pie. I help myself to some apple cobbler and end up eating the whole pie. The scene changes and I'm in a large shed with all of these tools. There's a hole in the roof that has something like a solar device in it, and a window on the side of the shed that is crooked.

*Inside A Fenced Area - Seeing A Lake (WILD)*
I'm inside this fenced area in the back yard of this place while lucid, that goes out to this lake and looks like a house I'm planning to buy. 

*Outside In The Parking Lot Of A Hotel I'm Staying In - Taking My Cat Flying In My Van (WILD)*
I'm outside in the parking lot of this hotel where I'm staying while lucid, just floating around. There's a lot of fog or mist in the air which makes it difficult to see very far. When I concentrate on finding a family member to go flying with me, I end up inside my house where I find my cat. When my cat sees me she is so excited to see me that she runs toward me and jumps up in my arms after which I'm holding her against my shoulder. The scene changes and I'm in my van with my cat in the passenger seat next to me. I back the van up after which we take off flying together in the van. After a bit my cat is sitting in my lap as we fly through the air in my van.

*Floating In A Lake - Being A Duck (WILD)*
I'm floating out on this lake while lucid where I feel like a duck floating in the lake. The water looks green and dirty.

*Flee Market That Looks Like A Junk Yard - Climbing Over This Small Tractor (WILD)*
I'm outside in this area while lucid that first looks like a salvage yard, but which I later notice is something like a flee market, as all of these people have this stuff they're trying to sell which is mostly junk. As I'm climbing through this stuff I climb on top of the small old tractor that sinks down into the ground when I step on it. I'm thinking that maybe I should bring some of my stuff out here to try to sell, but the place is so packed with junk that there is no room for my stuff.

*In A Backyard With My Brothers - Getting Some Turtles To Have A Turtle Race (Very Vivid)*

*Looking at A House I'm Planning To Buy - Leaving To Go Somewhere Else (Very Vivid)*

----------


## iadr

*In The Middle Of A Busy Street - Slowing Vibrations Down (WILD)*
I'm in this middle of this road while lucid by this intersection that is usually very busy. Only I seem to be the only one here right now. When I concentrate on slowing down my vibrations there are suddenly cars all around me. Liking it better the way it had been I begin speeding my vibrations back up until the cars and people disappear. I then see a Walgreens to the right of me and a 2 story hotel with a swimming pool in the middle of it.

----------


## iadr

*Waking Up In A Hotel - Ending Up In A House I'm Buying (Very Vivid)*
I wake up in this hotel I was staying in after which I then seem to be in this house I'm buying. I'm trying to figure out how I could be staying in this house already when I've not closed on it yet when I wake up.

*Laundry Mat - Seeing A Tall Gal Folding Her Clothes (WILD)*
I find myself in a laundry mat while lucid looking at the back side of this tall gal who is folding her clothes. At first all I see is her legs and the jeans she is wearing. As I concentrate on slowing down my vibrations I see other people around me and notice that that the gal I was looking at is really tall, at least 6 1/2 feet tall, and looks like a really sweet gal.

*On A Road With A Long Privacy Fence - 2 Story Apartment Complexes (WILD)*
I'm on this road that this house I'm buying is on while lucid. Only I'm looking at this long privacy fence. On the other side of the fence is this 2 story apartment building with a black top parking lot.

*Having Jogged Down To This Property - Needing To Be Back At The Hotel To Head To The Airport (WILD)*
I've just jogged down to this property I'm buying while lucid, and it is 0730 in the morning when I realize that I need to be back at the hotel to catch a plane back home. I then need to send something to someone using a shipper called Monterrey Express. Since I realize I'm dreaming I just imagine myself being back at the hotel.

----------


## iadr

*Having Made A Bet With A Cab Driver Who Is Now Trying To Torment Me - Trying To Keep Him Out Of My Car (Very Vivid)* 
I've made some kind of bet with this older guy who is a cab driver that I can stay in my car down on this property I'm buying for at least an hour. The guy I made the bet with is trying to torment me from outside the property, and is then trying unsuccessfully to get inside the property. 

While sitting in my car with this friend I used to work with, the cab driver attempts to get into my car, but I'm able to keep him out. For some reason my friend gets out of the car, but quickly locks the door behind him to keep the cab driver out. I close my eyes and lean back in my seat to meditate in order to get my mind off of the cab driver who is sticking his face up to my window in an attempt to scare me.  Next thing I know the cab driver is sitting in the passenger seat next to me. I'm wondering how he got into my car which wakes me up.

*Getting Ready To Get Onto A Freeway - Freeway All Backed Up (WILD)*
I'm driving down this road while lucid, getting ready to get on this freeway. When I look down the freeway though I notice that cars are all backed up, as there appears to have been an accident. I drive past the freeway entrance and take a back road to where I'm going.

*Looking For A Job In Florida - Finding Out The Job Is No Longer Available Because I Had Been Looking At An Old Magazine (Very Vivid)*
I'm in Florida looking for a job with a railroad that I just retired from which IRL does not go to Florida. I have this pamphlet that shows a job that is available in their marketing department that I decide to apply for. So I cal this number and the guy who is a director os this department answers the phone. 

I tell him about my qualifications as a programmer and how I taught myself how to program and what I program in, after which he tells me that the job I was looking at is no longer available, and that they currently have no jobs available. When I look at the brochure that I had seen the job listed on I notice it's an old brochure dated June 8th, which is 2 months old since it is now late August in my dream. 

While talking to this guy on the phone I'm also talking to this gal in the room with me who was a director I used to work around. I begin to wonder if the guy on the phone is still there as there is silence on the other end of the phone.  I'm thinking that he just sat the phone down and and went about his work.

I then remember having put an offer to purchase a house earlier so tell the gal I've been talking to that at least I found a house while I was there. She asks me if I looked at this one house and I tell her that I didn't, after which she tells me that it had belonged to a lawyer but that hardly anyone had come to look at it, but with about 1,000 more showings maybe someone would buy it.

----------


## iadr

*Stopping At A Rest Area - Realizing I'm In Bed (WILD)*
I stop at this rest area to stretch my legs while driving a car while lucid. While in the middle of the parking car I suddenly become more aware of my body and realize that I'm actually laying in bed.

*Looking At A Hot Gal In A Low Cut Bikini - Baby With Something Sticking Out Of It's Mouth On The Back Of Her (DILD)*
I go into this place that I had gotten directions to and see this hot looking gal wearing this real low cut bikini. The scene is super vivid, and I see what looks like a penis sticking out of what looks like her ass, but I'm unable to see clearly what it is. Not wanting to gawk I look the other way until she happens to turn around a bit and I notice that she has a baby on the back of her with something sticking out of its mouth. At this point I become lucid after which I wake up shortly.

----------


## iadr

*Being Single - Spinning Around In This Swing As I Listen To This Jewish Priest Performing A Ritual (DILD)*
I'm single in this dream and am interested in finding a wife. I notice this jewish gal across the street who is older than me and who is living with her dad who is a Jewish Priest, who I'm thinking might make a good wife. Her dad is doing some sort of rituals saying these things that I'm listening to. As I listen to him I begin slowly turning around in a clockwise motion in this swing I'm sitting in. Around and around I go until I start feeling dizzy. I close my eyes to keep from getting any dizzier and try to look at something stationary when my eyes are open, but I still feel dizzy. _I finally become lucid and allow myself to fall out of the swing onto the ground to keep from getting any dizzier, after which I wake up._ 

*Looking At A House - Something Different About It (WILD)*
I'm looking at this house while lucid that has something different about the way it is built and how it is held together.

*Getting Home From Work - Wife And Dog Having BBQ Chicken To Eat (Very Vivid)*
I've just gotten home from work when the wife asks me if they had a party for me at work as it seems to have been my birthday and they had planned to have a party for me. I seem to have forgotten about eh party as did everyone else at work, so had no party at work. When I walk into the other room I see this big plate of BBQ chicken that this dog I used to have is eating, as the wife decided to have their own party while I was gone. When I see my dog she starts making these noises like she is trying to talk to me, which I am unable to understand.

*Work - Having Moved To A Different Floor (Very Vivid)*
I'm at work in this office building where we have just moved from the 6th floor up to the 10th floor. For some reason there seems to be no restroom on the 10th floor, so I decide to go back down the 6th floor, which is now vacant, to use one of the restrooms there. I walk down these stairs and arrive at the 6th floor where I find this restroom at the end of the hallway. The restroom is right in the hallway and has no doors on either side of it. Since there is no one around I go ahead and take a piss in the far stool. I hear someone coming while taking a piss, which turns out to be some guy who is going somewhere else.

----------


## iadr

*Working On A Project - Guy Mentioning Everything I Did Wrong (DILD)*
I'm working on this project with several other people when this guy starts mentioning everything that I did wrong. He mentions so many things that it becomes humorous which causes me to become lucid and start laughing which wakes me up.

*Living In A House With Several Other People - Gal Forgetting To Roll Up The Windows In Her Car (Very Vivid)*
I'm living in this house with several other people when I notice that this gal who owns a volkswagon convertible has forgotten to roll up her window on the drivers side. As it has been sleeting outside and the inside of her car is getting all wet, I mention to one of the guys in the house that she forgot to roll up her window, who agrees to go out and roll it up for her.

When I look outside again, I see this guy looking inside her car who when he sees something he wants reaches his hand inside her window to get it. He has a cigarette in his hand as he reaches into her car. When the guy from the house goes out and corners him he tells him that he was just trying to get something that the gal left there for him.

----------


## iadr

*On A Road By A Lake - Looking At This House (WILD)*
I'm on this road that goes down to this lake while lucid where there's this house by the lake.

*Cat Jumping Down And Standing Over A Smaller Cat - Me Telling Her To Leave Her Sister Alone (WILD)*
I watch as my older cat jumps down and stands over my smaller cat to intimidate her while lucid, and then tell her to leave her sister alone.

*Standing On A Road Looking At This House - Car Driving Up To Me (WILD)*
I'm standing on a road looking at this house while lucid when this car suddenly drives out of the driveway right up next to me as if to intimidate me. After an initial scare I gain my composure and create a force field around me, after which I procedure toward the house and hover over it.

*Watching These Two Gals Pulling This Guy - Watching These People Dancing (DILD)*
I hear all of these steps after which I see these two gals pulling this guy down this long stretch of flooring that looks similar to a shuffle board floor. The guy is sitting down and using his hands to walk along real fast as the gals pull him. It appears to be some new game that they are playing seeing who can get down this stretch of flooring the fastest. I then see a bunch of people on this dance floor going through all of these dance movements, sort of like a line dance.  

*Walking Along This Dry Creek Bed - Coming To A Swimming Pool (Very Vivid)*
I'm walking along this creek bed that at first has a little water in it but is then all dried up and has concrete at the bottom of it and is about 15 feet wide. I come to this opening that has a swimming pool with a whirlpool and hot tub next to it with several people swimming in the pool.

I'm thinking that I should take a shower before getting into the pool, so take a shower with only water since I have no soap. I get into the swimming pool and swim around a bit and then get out and start to get into the whirlpool. As there are all of these bees that look like yellow jackets all over the side of the whirlpool, I squash several of them with my fist.  When this guy comes up behind me I go ahead and get into the whirlpool to keep from blocking him. He tells me that he usually gets rid of the bees before getting into the whirlpool, but comes on in anyway. As there are bees all over the side of the whirlpool, I squash several more of them with my fist before waking up.

*Staying In A Hotel With A Girlfriend - Thinking About Taking Her Out To A Movie And Dinner (Very Vivid)*
I'm staying someplace like a hotel with this tall elegant young lady who is my girlfriend. (Obviously I'm shape shifting here). For some reason my girlfriend had broken up with me earlier as something like a trial separation and now wants to get back together, and I am glad to have her back. I put my hand out and hold hand with her as we go walking back to our hotel.

I then go to a grocery store and buy some frozen cherries that I put in the freezer part of this refrigerator in our room. We seem to be staying in this bay area with several other couples. there is this large swimming pool with a hot tub and whirlpool next to it in the bay area where we are staying where only a couple of guys are swimming, as everyone else is out on the town. As everyone else is out, the guys tell me that I should go out on the town myself. 

Although I have to leave the next day I'm thinking about taking my girlfriend out for dinner and a movie when she gets back, as the only thing we seem to have done while we were here is cuddle together in our bed. When my girlfriend gets back I ask her if she'd like to go out to a movie and then have dinner, but she tells me she was thinking she'd like to turn in early since we are leaving the next morning.

I had brought some last minute mail with me that I had been too busy to open at home, and one of the items is this cube that has all of these buttons on it and that light up. On the cube it says "If you think there is too little to do in Orlando look at these things". On the buttons are the Magic Kingdom and Epcot Center from Disney World, another button for Universal Studios, and one that says Flying Dogs that shows these dogs jumping off of this ship into this water.

*Wanting To Go Out To This Dance - Waiting For Someone To Get Back Before Leaving (Very Vivid)*
I'm wanting to go out to this place where there is supposed to a dance this night. It seems like I'm waiting for this gal who is staying with me to get back to leave with her. When she gets back I ask someone about the dance and they tell me that they've been having dance lessons in this place all week teaching different dance steps every night.

----------


## iadr

*Being Asked To Look At These Pictures - Recognizing This One Gal As Someone I Know By A Different Name (Super Vivid)*
I'm someone else in this dream and am in love with this beautiful girl. The authorities are going around door to door asking everyone if they have seen these people who are Chinese, who they think are criminals. When they show me these pictures, I recognize one of the girls as someone I had worked with before whose name was different than the name they have on the picture. When I find out she's a traitor I'm upset with her and ask her how she could do that. She apologizes to me after which the authorities arrest her and take her away.

*On Vacation With My Parents And Brothers - Parents Being Pulled Over By A Cop (DILD)*
I'm on vacation with my parents and brothers and am driving a smaller car while my parents are following me in their van. My dad had been involved in something like an accident the previous day. While driving to this park with my parents following me in their van, this police car pulls up behind them and turns on his lights. I forget about the police car momentarily until we pull into this park after which I see his lights going off again.  The officer gets out of his car and shows us a negative picture of my dads car going through a red light. _I'm feeling sorry for my dad for having such bad luck two days in the row which helps me become lucid. While the cop is getting out of his car I start levitating his car into the air after which he jumps back into his car. I levitate him and his car to the other side of this lake we are parked by. When the cop starts getting ready to drive back over to our side of the lake, I then levitate him all the way to the other side of town._

*Amusement Park - Swing Ride (DILD)*
I'm at this amusement park with several friends from work where we go on this ride that is like a giant swing where we stand on these wooden board and hold onto these chains with our hands. The ride takes us up real high and then brings up back down to the ground almost face first. I'm thinking that it would be very easy for someone to fall off of this ride if they passed out or slipped off their board. The only thing that makes the ride feel safer is that it is going really slow. We go around and around, and up and down for a very long time. I'm ready for the ride to be over with as are several other people. When one of the guys on the ride asks who all is ready for the ride to be over, everyone agrees that they are ready for it to end, after which the ride slows down and ends. _I become lucid when I get off the ride onto the ground, but then wake up._ 

*House - Observing (WILD)*
I drive up to this house I'm buying in Florida while lucid where I see these two garbage cans that I had closed the previous day, one of which is now open. These crooks seem to be using these garbage cans to gain access into the house, and I'm able to tell that they've been in the house by the fact that this garbage can is open. I enter the house through the back window where I notice that everything looks OK, and then put a protective shield around the house and leave.

----------


## iadr

*In A Party At Someone's House In Florida - Being Cold Outside (DILD)*
I've just retired with the wife, and we've gone to this party at someone's house. I walk outside about the same time that this gal goes outside who I used to see at the gym at work. The gal walks by in this stylish dress, after which a guy comes walking behind her. I suspect that they have agreed to meet each other out in the yard. 

Another guy then comes walking, or rather stumbling out into the yard who appears to be drunk. The wife then comes out and joins me. _I'm surprised at how cool it is outside as I had been expecting it to be warmer, and become lucid because of this. I tell the wife that it is unusually cold out here, but that it is probably colder back in Nebraska, after which the wife tells me it is cold in both places now._

----------


## iadr

*Climbing Up A Tower - Ending Up In A Hardware Store (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this tower in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I'm climbing up these ledges on a tall building. When I look down I feel dizzy from being so high. When I get to the top I can feel the building swaying in the wind. Next thing I know I'm hanging from the side of the building. When I let go of the building to fall the scene changes and I'm in a hardware store looking at some electrical supplies.

*Becoming A Large Creature - Ground Shaking When I Walk (WILD)*
I feel my entire body become very large and notice that I have very large arms and hands, a huge head and chest, and large legs. When I look down I notice that I've turned into something like King Kong. As I walk my legs and feet cause the ground to shake around me. I walk away from the city I'm in to find someplace quiet where I can think about what just happened to me.

*Walking Outside This Building - White Van Driving By (WILD)* 
I'm walking outside this building while lucid, going around to the back where my car is parked when this white van drives by me. The scene changes and I'm now in the back of this place where I'm surrounded by concrete walls. The scene changes and I'm now looking at this house. The scenes start changing so fast at this point that I forget where else I went.

*Talking To This Waitress In A Cafe - Then Talking To Her Husband (Super Vivid)*
I go to this cafe where there's this gal who is the only waitress in the place who is really nice, and who seems to be working her to put herself through college. After talking to her I'm then talking to her husband who works in the cafe as a cook in order to help put his wife through college.

While talking to her husband he's showing me all of these electronic devices he has bought somewhere on the internet. I tell him that I admire him for working at the cafe to help put his wife through college when he could be working some other job in the electronics field that pays more. He shows me this device that has two metal balls in it that he can control the direction of by using the two controls at the bottom of the device. I remember something similar that I have at home that I'm telling him about.

----------


## iadr

*Bumping My Head - Metal Cabinet (WILD)*
I feel my head bump against some kind of hollow metal like a metal cabinet while relaxing. I also hear this metal sound echo when my head hits the thing.

*On Top Of Something Like A Cardboard Box - Room With Plaster Board (WILD)*
I'm going up an elevator in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I find myself standing on top of something that feels like a box. I notice the corners are loose so am taping them back together. When I look down I'm inside this buildiong with these plaster walls. I can see these plugins in the wall and can smell the plaster from the walls. When I concentrate on slowing my vibrations down I find mysle inside this house I'm buying in Florida. I then float outside over the lake and enjoy the view.

----------


## iadr

*Getting Ready To Go Out To Get Something To Eat - Insurance Salesman Calling Me (Super Vivid)* 
I'm in my hotel room getting ready to go out to get something to eat when my cell phone rings. When I answer it there is this guy on the line who had given me a quote for some kind of insurance on this house I'm buying. When I tell him that I decided to go with another agent who offered me a better policy, he becomes so quiet that I hang up. He calls me right back and asks me why I hung up on him after which I tell him he was no longer there. After I explain to him how much better this other policy is than his policy I hang up and decide not to answer the phone again since I'm tired and hungry and want to get something to eat.

*Standing In The Middle Of A Busy Street - Looking At A Restaurant (WILD)*
I'm standing in the middle of a busy street looking at this restaurant on a side road while lucid. Interesting enough I see no cars while standing there.

*Fingernails - Having Long Fingernails (Super Vivid)*
I'm doing something with some guys when I notice that I have these really long fingernails. Since my fingernails are so long I'm planning to cut them off.

----------


## iadr

*Standing By The Side Of A Lake - Being Under A Concrete Overpass (WILD)*
I'm standing on this side of this lake while lucid. As I concentrate on the area around me I'm suddenly under what looks like a concrete overpass.

----------


## iadr

*Small House Next To A Lake - Standing Next To (WILD)*
I'm standing next to this small white house onjj a large lot next to this lake while lucid.

*Guy Climbing Up This Billboard - Billboard Falling On Him (WILD)*
I'm watching this guy climbing up this billboard while lucid which when he gets to the top the billboard falls on top of him. I decide to fix the billboard so imagine it being back up and then fire the guy off using this large sling shot.

*Standing Next To This Busy Street - Crossing The Street (WILD)* 
I'm standing on the side of this busy road while lucid wanting to get across the street. There are so many cars coming that I'm having to wait to cross the street (need a little more awareness here). When the light turns red the cars start backiong up behind the light and are now backed up in front of me. I decide to go in between the cars to cross the street so walk out between them and check the other side to make sure it is clear before crossing.

*Bowl In A Micrtowave - Having Blown Up (WILD)*
I'm looking at this bowl in a microwave while lucid that looks like it just bloew up because it is upside down and there is stuff all over the microwave, most notibly a wet rage. I use my imagination to turn the bowl back over and to clean up the microwave. (Too bad it takes more than this in real life. The microwave in my hotel room just stopped working tonight and I'll have to wait until tomorrow for maintenance to fix it or bring a new one. Interesting how this dream warned me about that.)

*Filling Something Up With This Stuff - Having To Keep Track Of Everything I Put In The Thing (WILD)*
I'm filling sopmetjhing iup with this stuff while lucid, which stuff has to fit just right. I'm having to keep track of everything I put in the thing so someone will know what all is in the thing.

*On A Property By A Lake - Seeing A Horse Walking Through The Neighbors Property (WILD)*
I'm on this property by a lake while lucid when I look over at this neighbors yard where I see this black and white horse walking through their yard. I'm thinking this is a bit unusual seeing a horse here.

*Turning A Light On In A Hotel Room - Light Being Really Bright (WILD)*
I turn on this light in my hotel room behind my bed while ludid which light is much brighter than it usually is. I'm thinking it is nice to have such a bright light which makes it easier to see.

*Watching This Car Get Out Of A Ditch - Guy Ahead Of Me Letting Him Go Ahead Of Us Into This Parking Lot (WILD)*
I'm watching this car while lucid that ends up in a ditch and then get out of the ditch and drives into this parking lot of a gas station of ahead of me and this guy ahead of me who lets him in. The guy he lets in is a black man who is wearing a red stocking cap, and nod at him to thank him for letting him in.

*Inside A Two Story House - House Being All Sectioned Off (WILD)*
I'm outside this two story house while lucid which seems to be about as large as the house I currently live in. When I go inside to explore the rooms though the house is mjuch smaller than I expected and the rooms are all sectioned off which makes it much smaller.

*Checking Into A Weekly Hotel - Second Rooms Going For A Reduced Rate (WILD)*
I'm checking into this weekly hotel where the rates are $160 a week when I notice they have a special on second rooms that a person can getr for $145 a week.

*Finding A System To Generate Numbers - Giving The Numbers To Someone Else To Play (WILD)*
I've found a system to generate these number while lucid. The numbers it generates are 7,11,22, and 32. I give these numbers to someone else first to see how they work before investing my own money on them.

*Brother Putting A Property Up For Auction - Someone Offering To Buy It Before It Goes To Auction (WILD)*

----------


## iadr

*Parking Lot Of A Mall - Trying To Cross The Road To Get Into The Mall (WILD)*
I'm in the parking lot of a mall while lucid wanting to get across this road to go into the mall, but all of these cars keep driving down the road and are bumper to bumper, leaving no way to cross the road. Since I realize I'm dreaming I go ahead and walk through them and let the cars run through me while I'm crossing the street.

*Working On A House - Receiving This Stuff Over The Internet (Super Vivid)*

*Lady Hijacked By These Criminals - Being Framed For A Murder (Super Vivid)*
I'm watching this lady who was hijacked by these criminals who is now being framed for this murder in a hotel room. I seem to actually have shape shifted into this lady because I'm feeling the same things that she is feeling. She seems to have been brainwashed into claiming that she murdered these 3 guys in this hotel room where she is at and is writing her name in blood on these sheets in the room.

*Lady Involved With A Gang - Killing 3 Guys (Super Vivid)*
I'm this lady who is killing 3 people in this hotel. After I kill the 3 people I go outside where this get away car picks me up and and where these guys in the car congratulate me for what I did as they drive me from the crime scene. I seem to feel alright about killing the 3 guys as they were all bad people who everyone thought should be killed.

*Flu Shot - Having Ordered (Vivid)*
I've ordered some kind of special flu shot that has just come into my local Walgreens store and they've notified me so that I can get my flu shot. For some reason the flu shots were difficult to get the vacinnes for this year, so everyone had to order them and wait for them to come in.

*Walking Around This House - Red Bus Parked In The Side Yard (WILD)*
I'm walking around this house I'm planning to buy while lucid when I see this red bus in the yard on the side of the house that looks like a tour bus. When I ask what it's doing in my yard and point toward the gate it leaves and goes through the gate.

*Looking At The Back Of A Warehouse - Seeing A Wooden Bathroom (WILD)*
I'm looking aty the back part of this building while lucid which looks like a large warehouse and where I see this wood bathroom with a stool and sink in the back of the warehouse.

*Climbing Up A Ladder - Looking Out From An Overhanging Bus (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this ladder in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I'm actually on this ladder. When I look down I am only about 3 steps high off the ground although I thought I was about 10 stories high. I create some imaginary jets to propel me to the top of the ladder and am then about 10 stories high looking down. When I look I appear to be in something like an old bus that is hanging out over the ground.

----------


## iadr

*Standing In The Middle Of Two Roads - Swamp Area (WILD)*
I'm standing in the middle of these two roads while lucid in what looks like a swamp area. This appears to be an area where a lot of water has accumulated from excess rain.l

*Standing Next To A Road - Garbage Truck Backing Up Through Me (WILD)*
I'm standing next to this street while lucid when this garbage truck starts backing up toward me. I decide to let it run though me so walk out into the road and let it go through me. All I feel is this big heavy feeling as it goes through me.

*Parking Lot Of A Hotel - Trying To Find My Hotel Room (WILD)*
I'm in the partking lot of this hotel trying to find my hotel room while lucid. About the time I think I've found my room the scene changes and I'm in a much larger parking lot of a different hotel with rooms all over the place. I imagine myself being back at my own hotel and am then able to find my room.

*Forest Rangers Tower - Ranger Showing Me How He Can Spot Fires From Here (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this ladder in my imagination when I end up in what appears to be a forest ranger's tower. A ranger is there showing me how he is able to detect fires in the surrounding forest from this tower.

----------


## iadr

*Fence - Jumping Over (WILD)*
I see this chain link fence in front of me while lucid, that I jumkp on and then jump over. I appear to be in the yard of this house I'm trying to buy once I get over the fence.

*Gal With Red Hair - Looking Through My Windows (WILD)*
I'm in my hotel room while lucid where I see this gal with red hair stick her face up to my window and look in. I decide to give her a view of the city instead of my room, so levitate her across the street and put her on this hook at the top of this light pole.

*Lake - Floating On Top Of (WILD)*
I seem to be a duck floating out on this lake while lucid as I am somewhat low and even with the water. The water appears to be quite dirty as I can see grass and moss growing in it.

*Watching A Baseball Game - Final Pitch Turning Out To Be A Warm Up Pitch (WILD)*
I'm watching this basebnall game while lucid. It's the 9th inning, the score is tied, and my team is up to bat with the bases loaded, with 2 outs, and 3 balls and strikes on the batter. The pitcher pitches the ball and the batter just stands there and watches the ball go by. The pitch looks like a strike, but the umpire calls it a ball, after which I'm thinking the pitcher just walked in the winner run for us. When I look again though there is no batter and the pitcher appears to have been throwing a warm up pitch. (That real time zone can be so tricky at times).

*Guy Performing - Getting The Audience To Sing Along With Him (Super Vivid)*
I'm in this place where this guy is sining and trying to get the audience to sing along with him. After he sings the first part of each line he has the audience finish the line by singing the second part. All of a sudden he switches and starts singing the second part of each line while he waits for the audience to sing the first part. No one in the audience seems to know the first part of the lines though so everyone is silent. The guy begins mocking everyone in the audience for not knowing the song.

*Auditorium - Gal Guessing What This Guy Selected (WILD)*
I'm in an auditorium while lucid where this lady is putting on a show, which lady is looking for volunteers from the audience. As she walks by me I'm glad that she passed me without selecting me. When she asks for someone who is psychic this one gal volunteers. The lady then hands a booklet to a friend of mine and asks him to select what kind of ingredients he would like on his pizza. He selects an option from the last page called Balanced. The gal guesses what he chose and then laughs and says she expected him to have something about Dan Marino on the pizza since he is an avid Dan Marino fan.

----------


## iadr

*Gertting A Bill For $220,000 - Cancelling What I'm Doing And Starting Over (WILD)*
I'm doing something while lucid when I get this bill for $220,000. Feeling that this is way too much, I cancel what I'm doing and start over.

*Stopping In The Middle Of An Intersection - Getting Going Again (WILD)*
I'm in my car while lucid and turn right at this intersection and then stop in the intersection for some reason. I become aware that I should not be stopped here so continue going at this point and drive down this road that goes by some businesses and a large hardware store.

*Carrying Something Into This Place (WILD)*
I'm carrying something into this place while lucid. (I get involved recording a later dream and forget the rest of this dream).

*Parent's House - Using Their Satellite System (Super Vivid)*
I'm living in the same city as my parents and have borrowed their satellite system to watch TV with. When my parents show back up I apologize for having their satellite system, but they tell me not to worry about it because they rarely watch TV. I reinstall their system back on their computer so they can use it themselves, but am having trouble getting the programming back on their computer. I'm trying one more time to get this software installed on their computer when I wake up.

*Going Out With This Gal - Gal's Best Friend Making Out With Me On A Couch (Super Vivid)*
I go out with this gal and then come back to her house and lay down on her couch to rest. The gal I had just gone out with now has a date with this other guy who is married to one of her girlfriends. So they go out somewhere. While I'm laying on the couch the guys wife comes over and sits down next to me on the couch and starts stroking my head and telling me how much she loves me. As I pretend to be asleep one of her kids, a small boy, is hitting me lightly as he plays. The gal says something about how can I sleep while she is pouring her heart out to me. When I act like I waks up she sees my eyes open and lays down next to me and starts making out with me. The gals husband is in the room but doesn't seem to mind that his

----------


## iadr

*Being A Kite - Getting Caught In A Tree (WILD)*
I feel like a kite while lucid and am feeling a bit out of control as I go flying through the air. I come crashing into a crash and get stuck in the tree.

*Kitchen - Cat Jumping Up On The Table (WILD)*
I'm in my kitchen while lucid when my cat comes flying up onto the table and skids to a stop right in front of me.

*Airport - Trying To Exit Through These Plastic Tunnels (Vivid)*
I'm someplace like an airport in this bus and am trying to exit the place. The place where I'm at appears to be cheap and made of plastic, and the place I'm going also appears to be made of plastic. I'm going through these plastic tunnels to get out of this place.

*Picnic Table - Trying To Get Onto Some Land (Vivid)*
I've bought some land that I'm trying to get this large picnic table onto. I'm having to take the picnic table apart so that it will fit on the land. There seems to be another picnic table that I can buy that won't come apart, so I have to use the first picnic table and take it apart and reassemble it to get it onto the land.

*Driving Down A Busy Street - Garbage Truck Stopped In Front Of Me (WILD)*
I'm driving down this busy street in the far right lane in 3 lanes of traffic while lucid when I notice this garbage truck in front of me. After the guy behind me gets into the next lane and passes me I get over into the left lane myself and pass the garbage truck.

*Oriental Restaurant - Back By The Ice Cream Containers (WILD)*
I'm in this oriental restaurant while lucid back by these tubs of ice cream. I use my imagination to get several flavors of ice cream and put them in a bowl.

*Two Story Brick House - Fixing It Up Using My Imagination (WILD)*
I'm looking at this two story block house while lucid when I notice that the upstairs looks it has been through a fire, as the windows are knocked out and it is all black inside. I fix the place up using my imagination.

*Jogging Through A Park - Car Entering The Lot / Changing The Time Of Day (WILD)*
I'm jogging through this parking lot early in the morning while lucid. It's still dark outside and there is one car parked in the lot and another car just entering the far end of teh lot from the street. I decide to change the time of day, so change it to be a bright sunny day outside after which there are cars all over the lot and people walking into the stores.

----------


## iadr

*Floating Above A Lake - Watching The Ripples Coming Toward Me (WILD)*
I floating above this lake looking at this white house while lucid.

*Watching The Ripples In A Lake - Being On A Grassy Plain (WILD)*
I'm out on this lake again while lucid, watching the ripples in the water coming toward me. The scene changes and I'm on this grassy plain looking at these rolling hills of green grass.

*Phone - Ringing (WILD)*
I'm listening to a phone ringing on my inner world. (Something else happened, but I lose the rest of the dream).

----------


## iadr

*Looking At A Lake - Watching This Guy Putting As Into A Gas Can Or Truck (WILD)*
I'm on the short of this lake while lucid looking through this tall grass out at the lake. The lake goes out and then winds around this bend. The scene changes and I'm now watching this guy at a gas pump on a private property putting gas into either a red truck or red gas can. There is a convenience store real close to this place that seems to have a grass driveway going into it.

*Jogging Down The Street - Seeing A Bus That Was Involved In A Crime On The Next Street (WILD)*
I'm jogging down this street while lucid when I happen to see this bus parked on the next block that I know was involved in some kind of crime. I'm wondering if it is safe to continue jogging this way when I see these criminals outside of the bus. I decide that since these guys have no idea who I am, (I seem to be an undercover detective at this time) that it should be safe for me to jog by them, so I continue jogging down the street to get a closer look at them.

*Work - Finding a Game On My Computer (Super Vivid)*
I'm at work, and am working at the same company that this gal I know works for. The gal comes over to me and is looking at something on my computer screen when this game pops up and starts automatically running on one of my four screens. I'm thinking that I need to to get this game uninstalled since this would look bad if our boss walked by, so am trying to find the name of the game so that I can uninstall it.

I'm thinking that the game must have either installed itself when I was looking at this CD that the gal had brought over for me to look at, or that someone from the night shift must have installed it since they seem to have a lot of free time on nights. I'm surprised at how slow our daylight shift is also.

I finally find the game on my hard drive under a directory that has my first name on it with the number 6 after my name. When my friend asks me how she can get these prompts that she gets prompted to a different quad on her computer, I tell her to check with these people who use these prompts every day as I remember them having told me about a method of changing where the prompts go to. I'm getting ready to uninstall the game from my computer when I wake up.

*Standing In The Parking Lot Of A Hyvees - Planning To Get A Flu Shot (WILD)*
I'm in this parking lot of a Hyvees while lucid where I'm planning to get this flu shot. I'm expecting there to be a huge line of people there waiting to get flu shots, and when I first look there is a large line. When I walk into the store I see this sign that says something about the best times being something like before 7am and after 7pm. When I look again, the time is one of these slow times and there are only about 3 people in line. (Dream telling me to check when the best times are before going for something like a flu shot).

*Cats - Wrestling Each Other (WILD)*
I see my two female cats walking along next to each other while I'm lucid, who then suddenly start wrestling each other on the ground playing. My youngest female cat who IRL is scared of my older cat is now on top of her and has her down on the ground.

----------


## iadr

(I'm just going to record the titles tonight since it would take me half the night to record this many dreams.)

*Driving Through A Parking Lot - Red Mustang Stopping In Front Of Me (WILD)*

*Gate - Fixing (WILD)*

*Trying To Put Something In A Safe - Difficulty Getting The Safe Open (Super Vivid)*

*Getting Ready To Close On This House In Florida - Needing To Close This Thing Inside The House (Vivid)*

*Fixing Up This Place With Some Friends - Big Gob Of Paint Falling To The Ground / Gal Painting These Worms (Super Vivid)*

*Vitamins - Using To Pay For Parking (WILD)*

*Pinball Machines - Moving To My Neighbor's House (Super Vivid)*

*Young Gal - Thinking About Dating / Me Being Just Out Of High School (Super Vivid)*

*Little Kid Playing With A Cat - Pulling The Cat's Tail Off (WILD)*

*Grassy Plain Behind A House - Floating Up And Seeing This Wide River (WILD)*

*Wife Getting Ready To Drive Somewhere - Me Telling Her to Please Keep Both Hands On The Wheel (WILD)*

*Looking At The Expiration Date On Some Grape Juice - Putting It In Front Of Some Other Juice In Refrigerator (WILD)*

*Wife And I Staying In This House Overnight - Four People Joining Us In The Middle Of The Night (Super Vivid)*

*Diving Board - Diving Off Of Into An Empty Concrete Pool Below / Filling With Water Using My Imagination (WILD)*

*Climbing Up A High Ladder Which Is Swaying - Changing The Ladder To A Tower (WILD)*

*Small Animal - Trying To Bite Me (WILD)*

----------


## iadr

*Airplane - Making An Emergency Landing (Super Vivid)*
I'm riding in this plane with my parents when the plane develops some kind of problem. The pilot comes over the speaker and tells us we are going to have to make an emergency landing and to do what he tells us to do. He is then talking real fast telling us what to do. We are going through some trees after which I see water below us that we are getting ready to land in. I bend forward like everyone else is doing and put my hands over my head. When we hit the water everything seems fine as we appear to have made a smooth landing. I get out of the plane and head toward this restroom where I find a stall and take a dump. When I come out of the stall I notice that there is a long line of guys standing in line at the urinals. As I have to go again, I go back into an empty stall and take another dump. I wake up having to take a piss.

*PJ's Shed - Visiting (WILD)*
I'm walking along the side of this road in Florida while lucid when I come to this concrete drainage ditch with a pipe in it. I decide that this might be a good time to attempt a visit to PJ's shed, so begin concentrating on his shed and begin flying through the air in what feels like a small space capsule. 

As I fly along I can feel a change in the atmosphere outside as it appears to be getting colder. I notice a lot of trees after which I see a clearing where I find PJ's shed. I sense an invisible shield surrounding the shed. I then notice what looks like a small black box at the bottom of the shed, but I'm unsure what it is. I sense that there may be a pair of old tennis shoes in the box. 

When I concentrate on lowering my vibrations to see if I can find any people around, I sense a lot more trees now. There seems to be something like a long piece of metal in the shed that seems to be either a part of the shed or an old bicycle.

*Climbing Up The Side Of A Building (WILD)*
I'm climbing up the side of this building in my imagination when I end up on the top of this parking garage. The scene changes and I'm now on the top of a skyscraper. as I look down I can see the lights from the city far below and begin to feel a bit dizzy from being so high. I decide to test my courage, so climb up on this concrete ledge and begin walking on it. I even turn around and walk backwards for a while. The ledge is made of these concrete blocks which are turned with their holes in the top which is making it more difficult to walk on them.

----------


## iadr

*Standing In A Parking Lot - Reading A Sign (WILD)*
I'm standing the parking lot of a hotel while lucid when I see this sign that says End Of Surveillance, which I take to mean that beyond that point they do not video tape anything.

*Away At College - Being A Female Basketball Player (Super Vivid)*
I'm a female basketball player in this dream and am away at college. I seem to be staying in a hotel and have something that my parents gave me that is supposed to take care of my hotel bill.

*Grocery Store - Putting Groceries In My Car / Seeing A Black Limosine (Super Vivid)*
I've just come out of a bank that I used to go to over 20 years ago when I see this other bank across the street that I'm thinking I could have used instead of this bank. The scene changes and I've now just come out of a grocery store needing to get the groceries out to my car, but it is raining outside. I go ahead and walk in the rain out to my car and put the groceries into my trunk. 

For some reason I have to move my car around so am now positioning my car to face a different direction. As I'm parking on a hill I park sideways and put the emergency brake on to keep the car from rolling. While parking the car I notice this long black limo parked at the entrance of the parking lot blocking any other cars from entering the lot. 

I now see a rope with people on the other side of it waiting to see whoever is in the limo. The door opens and this tall young lady who is wearing this long white dress with a sign on it that says something like Miss Palmetto steps out. Another lady in a long dress also gets out of the car.  I wake up before I get a chance to go over and introduce myself.   ::chuckle:: 

*Floating - Bumping My Head On A Plastic Shelf (WILD)*
I seem to floating in the air when I bump my head on something in the inner world like a purple see through shelf.

*Climbing Down A Rope - Guy At Bottom Pulling The Rope Back And Forth (WILD)*
I'm climbing down a rope in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I notice this guy at the bottom pulling the rope back and forth. I let go of the rope and and float up toward the ceiling. I appear to be someplace like a gymnasium with a tall ceiling.

*High Cliff - Looking Down On A River (WILD)*
I'm pulling myself up a rope when the scene comes alive and I'm standing on this high cliff looking out over this river far below. There are tree covered mountains surrounding the river. I'm enjoying the view when the scene shifts and I'm now much higher looking down at the river which is now much further away.

*Pete's Shed - Second Visit (WILD)*
While looking out from a high cliff I decide that this might be a good time to attempt another visit to Pete's shed. As I concentrate on Pete's shed I notice that I'm suddenly standing on this silver colored metal grid. As I begin concentrating on Pete's shed again something that looks like a one man elevator appears on front of me.

I step into the elevator and it starts vibrating. I arrive at Pete's shed and am floating above the shed. My position changes and I'm now standing in the middle of the shed. As I'm unable to see anything in the shed I begin sending out a signal to let people know I'm here. I doze off for a bit and am then back in the lucid. Although I'm unable to remember anything that happened while I was out, I have a feeling that I either met Moonbeam or that she got my signal.

I look around again to see if I can find what Pete put in his shed and notice this really rusty piece of metal that looks like it might be a weed whacker.

----------


## iadr

*White Paint - Stirring Up (WILD)*
I'm stirring some white paint up while lucid when I notice a lot of oil coming up from the bottom of the can. I'm thinking the paint should be stirred up better than this since I just had it shaken up when I bought it.

*Looking At An Aquarium At A Zoo - Ending Up Inside The Aquarium (WILD)*
I'm someplace like a walk through tunnel in a zoo where I'm looking at this large aquarium all around me. As I look closer I notice that the aquarium has no fish in it, as there is only water with plants. The scene changes and I'm now inside the aquarium at the bottom of it looking around. I am able to breath underwater.

*Standing On Top Of My Shed - Shed Missing A Board (WILD)*
I'm standing on the top of one of my sheds while lucid when I notice that one of the boards is missing. I go to find a spare board to repair the hole with but then decide to instead use my imagination to fix the hole, so imagine it being repaired.

*In A Village In Thailand - Getting Ready To Come Home (Super Vivid)*
I'm in this village in Thailand getting ready to come home. This gal who is selling us these boxes tells us that this is where the buses always stop. So I go outside to wait for a bus.

*On A Platform In A Hotel - Being Able To Watch People Coming And Going (WILD)*
I'm on this platform in a hotel while lucid where I'm able to spin around in this chair and see everything going on below. I'm able to watch people coming into and leaving the hotel.

*In A Room With Some People Needing A Part For Something - Guy Telling Me To Drive 3 1/2 Home To Get The Part (Super Vivid)*
I'm in a room with these people who are wanting to something but are unable to do it because of some part that is missing. I have the part they need back in my house which is a 3 1/2 hour drive from where we are at. 

The guy in charge tells me to go ahead and drive home to pick up the part and bring it back. I had driving this old Toyota Camry that my wife used to own so am planning to drive it. As it is going to be such a long drive to pick up the part I suggest that we could go to a local electronics store and buy the part there. As it is 8am in the morning I'm wondering if the store will be open yet, and am thinking that we might have to wait until 10am to get the part.

The guy in charge tells me to go ahead and burn my gas and get the part from home. When I suggest again that we pick the part up at the local store he just tells me to burn my gas. As I also need to pick up something else from home I'm thinking about making a list of everything I need to make sure I remember everything.

*Floating High In The Air - Visiting PJ's Shed A Third Time (WILD)*
I'm floating way up high in this tall office building while lucid, looking down on the lobby. I float outside where I'm able to see people coming and going into the building. I decide that this might be a good time to visit PJ's shed again, so begin concentrating on PJ's shed. After a while I feel myself surrounded by trees, after which I see the shed in the distance.

I float over to take a closer look and end up in the peak of the shed. The only thing I see in the shed is this wide piece of metal toward the top of the shed that I assume is being used to send out a reflection to attract other dreamers to the shed. When I see Pete carrying something in the distance I yell out "Yo Pete, It's Iadr", after which Pete turns around and waves and then continues walking.

*Out In The Country Next To A River - Lady Cooking Hamburgers (WILD)*
I'm outside someplace while lucid where this lady who is cooking hamburgers is asking everyone how they want their hamburgers cooked. There are trees all over the property and a beautiful river that runs by it. When I float up to get a better view of the river I notice that we are out in the country somewhere as there are all of these farms around us.

----------


## iadr

*Wife -Putting Something On Her Car Windows (WILD)*
I'm watching the wife putting something on her car windows while lucid, after which I tell her I can do this automatically for her. I use my imagination to do the rest of her car and then levitate her car into the air and turn it around in a circle.

*Bowling Alley - Bowling In The Middle Of The Night / Being The Only One In The Bowling Alley (DILD)*
I'm in this bowling alley when it gets to be the middle of the night, and I'm the only one there. I'm still bowling even though the people who run the place have all gone home. I begin to think it's a bit strange that I'm the only one there, so go walking over to this counter where there are usually people working. No one is there though and the lights are all out. I'm thinking that I could help myself to what is in the cash registers if I wanted to, but decide that they probably have surveillance cameras there that would catch me on tape. 

I go walking back out to my lane and am careful when stepping down because I am having a difficulty seeing this step because of how dark it is. When I get back out to the lanes they are all shut down and all have the pin holders down over the pins. _Because of the odd situation I'm in I become lucid at this point and decide to roll one more ball. Even though the pin holder is down and it is dark, I roll a final ball down the lane and make a strike._

*Jogging Down This Road - Taking 20 To 30 Foot Strides (DILD)*
It is afternoon and I'm jogging along this country road where I jog a little over 4 miles a couple of days a week to get somewhere. I begin thinking that I should cut down on my morning jog on the days I jog out here in the afternoon. This car comes up behind me while I'm jogging down the road which has to stay behind me because of how narrow the road is. I speed up to keep from slowing it down too much and it stays right behind me.

There is some construction up ahead on the right side of the road, and cars are coming through the other side of the road around the construction. For some reason I've been jogging on the left side of the road this whole time and the car behind me has been driving on the left side of the road. I get off the left side of the road onto the grass to stay out of the way of the cars coming toward us _and become lucid when I begin taking these huge 20 to 30 foot strides down the side of the road.  I'm bouncing along the side of the road taking these huge steps. I'm amazed at how easy it is to run and begin speeding up. I get going so fast, and am taking such long strides that I leave the car behind me in the dust. (This was so much fun)._ 

*Watching A Football Game - Green Bay Having Really Good Receivers (WILD)*
I'm watching this football game between the Green Bay Packers and someone else while lucid, and notice that Green Bay has these really good receivers that are able to run really fast and catch almost anything that is thrown to them.

*Going Swimming With The Parents - Seeing My Old Boss In This Hotel Lobby (DILD)*
I go to this place with my parents and brother where they have this large swimming pool in the next room and where the water is a whitish color. I'm thinking that the reason the water is white is because it is a heated pool. There are a lot of people in the pool and they all seem to be enjoying themselves as the water is taking them downstream. My parents and I decide to get into the pool and I get in wearing my clothes which is a pair of shorts, t-shirt, and rubber shoes. I become concerned about this key and something like a drivers license that I have in my pocket and move them to another pocket when I notice I have a pocket with velcro on it. 

I get way ahead of my parents and brother as the water moves me swiftly along, and I lose track of them. I figure they will catch up with me later. The pool comes to an end and I get out and find myself in this hotel lobby where they have all of this exercise equipment. There is this large thing that looks like a bicycle, only it has 4 wheels, 2 large wheels in the back, and 2 smaller wheels in front. There are several kinds of large exercise machines in the room with the most notable one being a machine with a pull down bar. 

I see my old boss standing to the side so go over to talk to him. My boss, who IRL is over 300 pounds is nice and trim looking in this dream and looks to be about 45 years old instead of 60. He says hi to me when I go over to talk to him. When I ask him if he knew I had retired right after he retired he tells me he didn't. When I tell him that this pool I had been in had been cut off and they had offered me a severance allowance he gets this big smile on his face, from which I can tell he's really happy for me. [i] I become lucid at this point and tell him how good he looks and how he looks like he is only about 45 years old.

----------


## iadr

*Working On My House With Another Guy - Wife Leaving To Go Shopping (WILD)*
I'm working on my house with some guy when the wife comes through the room getting ready to go out shopping. I ask her why she can't hang around a little longer since we might need her help.

*Cutting A Board - Hearing The Saw (WILD)*
I'm cutting this large board with a circular saw while lucid and can distinctly hear the noise that the saw is making. There seems to be another line about 1/4 inch away from the line that I'm cutting on.

*Cat - Looking Up At Me (WILD)*
I open my bedroom door while lucid and see my older female cat standing there looking up at me with these big eyes. So I reach down and pet her and then pick her up and give her a hug.

*Work - Wearing Jeans (Super Vivid)*
I have to go to work, but am leaving from another place other than my house because of an errand that I ran. I pack a pair of pants, a shirt, and some shoes in this bag to take to work. When I get to work I looking in my bag and the only thing I see is a pair of socks. I'm thinking that I'm going to have to go home to to change clothes when my clothes suddenly appear in my bag. I'm standing in this parking lot next to a busy street changing my pants. As I'm wearing boxer shorts I'm not too concerned about what the passing drivers may think.  

I see a pair of white pants that I think look nice so put them over to the side and take my jeans off. When I go to put on the white pants though they've disappeared.  ???  I find a pair of light blue dress jeans, so decide to put them on since I'm unable to find my white jeans. After I get the light blue jeans on my white pants suddenly reappear again, so I'm thinking about putting them on. When I look at them though they are real dirty, so I just leave my blue jeans on.

I'm hoping that they don't make me go back home for wearing jeans, but remember that I just quit my management job and went back to a union job, so I'm thinking that I may be allowed to wear jeans to work now. It feels good to be wearing jeans to work again. I see a friend on the other side of the lobby who comes over and joins me and walks up these stairs with me. I notice that he is all dressed up as we are walking up the stairs. 

I get to work really late as it is 11am, so I'm thinking that I'm going to need to stay until 7pm. There are a couple of new desks in front of my desk with two new people sitting at them. I notice that I'm working the same job as I worked when I was in management, as they have decided to let me work the same job as a union job now.

*Garage - Horse Trying To Jump Up On Me (Super Vivid)*
I've taking my car to this garage that I've been to several times in this dream to get something done on my car. While I'm in this waiting room this large horse named Mr. Ed, who seems to know me from the previous times I've been here, and who is really a large, stout horse, comes through this hole in the wall to greet me. The horse is a little too friendly though and keeps trying to jump up on me. I finally have to talk mean to it to keep it from jumping up on me.

*Truck - Loading Up Then Parking (Super Vivid)*
I have this large truck that I'm putting things into the back of that I need to move somewhere. There are already things in the truck that belong to the place that I borrowed the truck from. After I get my things packed into the truck I'm looking at this small TV inside the truck for either a cheap flight or to see what the best time to return the truck is. I drive the truck to this garage where I have my car worked on a lot and park the truck out in the driveway so I can leave to go somewhere else. As it is late in the day and the place is going to be closing soon I'm hoping my stuff will be safe if I leave it there.

*Filling Out A Form For An Alarm System - Leaving My Phone Number Off (WILD)*
I'm filling out a form for something like an alarm system while lucid when I get to this place that asks for my phone number. I decide to leave my phone number black so they'll not be calling to pester me.

*Being In A Helicopter That Is Out Of Control - Stabilizing The Scene (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this ladder in my imagination when the ladder becomes very flimsy and I am only able to climb it with my hands. I climb up into this helicopter from where I look down and see this huge forest below us. The forest is going around in a circle though as the helicopter appears to be out of control. I stabilize the helicopter using my imagination after which the pilot thanks me. When I look down now everything is still and I'm able to enjoy the scenery.

*Standing On A Diving Board - Brushing My Teeth (WILD)*
I'm standing on this high diving board while lucid when I remember the lucid task of brushing my teeth. When I think about brushing my teeth this clear see through tube of light green see through tooth paste appears in my hand. I squirt a long bead out into my mouth and begin brushing my teeth. I can feel the toothpaste oxidizing and cleaning my teeth as I brush them. When I look at my teeth they are now a bright shiny white color.  ::D: 

*Constructing My Perfect Dream House - Toning It Down A Bit Then Fixing It Up (WILD)*
When I concentrate on constructing my perfect dream house I find myself standing outside this house I'm trying to buy in Florida, only it is a large white dome shaped building that looks like the White House. I use my imagination to tone it down a bit after which it appears as a large two story stone house. I put new locks on the doors and then take the In-Law suite and attach it to the side of the house, after which I put all new appliances and furniture in the house and modernize it.

----------


## iadr

*Doctor's Office - Going To A Group Therapy (Super Vivid)*
I go to what I'm thinking is a doctor's appointment, which doctor's office is located on the bottom floor of this large mall. The address to the place is 1311. I find the numbers close to this one, but am having difficulty finding this place until the numbers change and are suddenly numbered consecutively after which I find it. 

I go through the door and walk up these stairs where I'm asked to have a seat. There are about 10 other people in the waiting room when I arrive, and we are told that we can lay down and rest if we would like. I lay down on this carpeted floor and fall asleep. When I wake up I notice that I have a hard on that is sticking out of my boxer shorts  O_O, so am trying to get it back into my shorts. I finally manage to get it covered back up.

Although my appointment was for 1:30pm, it is 1:45pm before they call me into the office. When they call me in, they also call everyone else in the waiting room in. When we are all taken back to the same room I realize at this time that this must be some sort of group therapy session. I'm thinking that I have no need for any group therapy, and that this is going to be a waste of money, and will be the last time I come.

This man comes into the room who is going to lead our session and asks us to go around the circle and tell what we do when we encounter difficulties in our life. Everyone tells how someone like their mate helped them overcome difficulties when they met them, but no one seems to have any real things that they have done for themselves. When it comes turn for this gal who is sitting on this couch next to this chair I am sitting in to talk, she points to me and tells everyone that everything turned out better for her after she met me. I'm wondering what she's talking about when this guy with black hair gets up and comes over and sits down next to her, who is the guy she had been talking about. I tell everyone how I could understand her mistaking me for this guy since he is also handsome like I am.  ;-D

Everyone looks at him and says how much he looks like me, but I'm thinking he looks very little like me. I'm getting ready to tell everyone how meditation and visualization has helped me overcome problems when I wake up.

*Department Store - Dropping Two Things On The Floor (DILD)*
I go to this department store to look for a couple of things. While carrying the two things I accidentally drop both of them on the floor and their parts go all over the floor. While I'm sitting on the floor trying to put the things back together, this young kid who works here comes over and starts helping me. We get the two things all put back together except for about 3 or 4 small pieces that we are unable to figure out which item they go on. 

While we are trying to decide where the last pieces go, this older man who appears to be the manager of the department comes by and states his disapproval to me for having dropped the things. I tell the kid who is helping me that I need to go get my billfold. When I come back the items are all put back together and back on the shelf.

I pick up the two items again, being careful not to drop them this time, and carry them over to this counter to purchase them. When I get to the counter and open my wallet though, all of my credit cards are gone and there is a bunch of tickets and other small pieces of paper in my wallet, in addition to about three $20 dollar bills. I think about paying cash for the items, but then remember something else I need to buy with the money. 

_Because of the difficulty I'm having, I begin to wonder if I might be dreaming, so I try holding my nose to see if I can breath. As I'm able to breath while holding my nose shut, I now know I'm dreaming, but lapse into another dream before I'm able to do anything._ :sad1:

*Swimming Pool - Walking Through (Super Vivid)*
I'm trying to get somewhere when I go into this concrete building where I come to this small concrete swimming pool with several people standing in the water. As there are so many people in the water, there is no way for me to get across to the other side as I seem to have to go through the water to get through here. It seems to be a public pool where all of these poor people come to swim. As they are only allowed to swim for so long, after a certain period of time they all have to get out of the water after which I am able to cross to the other side to get to where I was going.

*Apartment Building - Using A Gal's Bathroom (Super Vivid)*
I'm in this apartment building visiting someone and am using this gal's bathroom down the hall who is a friend of the gal I'm visiting since she seems to have no bathroom in her apartment. While taking a piss the gal comes into her bathroom, but then leaves when she sees me in there. While washing my hands with this soap I accidentally get soap in this box that has several of her things like lipstick in it, so am now trying to get the soap out of this box. Next thing I know I've shifted forms and am now a female wearing a black leather skirt, and have been tied up by this lady, so am laying on her bathroom floor with these ropes around me. O_O

*Ladder - Climbing Up (WILD)*
I'm looking at this tall ladder sitting in my house while lucid when I decide to climb up the ladder. After taking one step to get onto the ladder I then take a giant step to get to the top.

----------


## iadr

*Long Stalk - Trying To Throw (WILD)*
I pick up this long stalk and try to throw it across the yard while lucid, but it slips out of my hand and falls a little ways in front of me.

*Shovel - Trying To Fill Up (WILD)*
I'm trying to fill up this shovel with something like dirt while lucid, but because of the position of the shovel am unable to get anything in it. I concentrate on moving the dirt up closer to the shovel after which I'm able to fill the shovel.

*Snake Swimming In The Water - Reaching Out To Grab (WILD)*
I see this snake swimming in the lake while lucid, which for some stupid reason I decide to grab. As I reach my hand down to grab the snake on the middle of its body it suddenly strikes out at me causing me to quickly withdraw my hand to keep from being bit.

*Wiring Coming Out Of The Ground - Trenches All Over The Yard (WILD)*
Some kind of wiring has come out of the ground in my back yard in this lucid which I'm thinking I should stick back down into the ground. When I look there are several trenches going through the back yard, one of which is about 20 feet deep, another which is about 10 feet deep, and another which is only about 2 feet deep. I decide to put the wire into the trench that is 2 feet deep since there is no need for it to be any deeper. No matter which trench I use the trench has to have some dirt removed first and then filled back in after putting the wire in.

*Typing Stuff Into A Computer - Screen Going Blank (WILD)*
I've just entered a bunch of stuff into a computer while lucid. When I hit something like the enter key to go to the next line the screen goes black. I hit a couple of other keys, one which brings the screen back.

*Credit Card - On An Account I Have No Credit Card On (WILD)*
I'm looking at this credit card while lucid that is for this bank account that I have no credit card for IRL.

*Park With Statues Made Out Of Cork - Finding A Four Leaf Clover (WILD)*
I'm in this park while lucid where they have these statues made out of something that looks like cork. _I decide that this might be a good time to complete the MM task of the month of finding a four leaf clover, but the only things on the ground when I look are wood chips. As I concentrate on changing the park into a nice grassy park I end up in another park where there is grass everywhere. When I look for a four leaf clover I find several next to this sidewalk._  The scene changes again and I'm now looking out at this lake through these cat tails.

*Rainbow - Tasting A Chunk Of (WILD)*
I'm standing next to this rainbox while lucid which is a pink and blue color and look like cotton candy. There just happens to be this stand next to the rainbow that is giving out chunks of the rainbow that people can sample. I take a chunk thinking it is going to taste like cotton candy, but it is hard and tastes like a lolliop.

----------


## iadr

*Busy Intersection - Trying To Turn Left (WILD)*
I'm in the middle of this busy intersection getting ready to turn left while lucid, but all of these cars keep coming. Finally the cars stop coming but when I get ready to turn these people are now crossing the street. As they are still on the other half of the street I'm able to go ahead and turn in front of them.

*Old Refrigerator/Stove - Deciding Not To Move (Super Vivid)*
I'm in my old house in Nebraska when I notice that it has these old appliances in it, one of which is this old refrigerator that has a stove in the back of it. I'm thinking that I'd like to take this to Florida with me if it didn't use natural gas which I don't have in Florida. When I open the back to look at the stove there is a hot fire burning in the stove which causes me to close it since it is too dangerous to leave open. There is another small stove in the back that I also open up that also has a hot fire burning in it. As the stove is hooked up to this chimney I decide it would also be way too much work to hook this up in Florida as I have no chimney, so decide to just leave it.

*Sitting At A Table - Being Shown Something (WILD)*
I'm sitting at this table where I'm being shown something by this compnay while lucid. Because of the way our chairs are situated aty the table I begin to feel like they are using a power play on me trying to make me feel smaller than they are so I will accept their idea. I use my imagination to change the chairs around so that I'm in the more powerful position at the table after which I'm showing them what I'm planning to do. We're discussing something like a canal that goes around my property.

*Large Building - People Being Pulled Through On These Bars (WILD)*
I'm inside this building while lucid that is like a processing plant, only it pulls people through it on these bars that they hold onto. I remember having been through this building myself in much earlier dreams while I was vacationing in this area. The bars go around the inside of the building in a semi-circle before ending on the other side of the building. I'm on this platform watching the thing as it pulls people through the building.

*Ship - Friends Checking Their Measurements (Super Vivid)*
I'm on this ship with a couple of young guys I used to work with who have hired this Mistress to do something for them. When the Mistress starts coming toward me with this whip in her hand I run away from her as I want nothing to do with her. Later I'm in this room with my two friends and they're measuring their biceps. One of my friends has a 50 inch bicep.  O_O (It made sense in the dream.   ::chuckle:: ) They stick this long needle in their arm before measuring it which seems to somehow inflate their arm. After I flex for them they stick the needle in my arm, but it doesn't work right as something seems to be wrong with the needle. Still, my bicep comes in at 20 inches, quite a bit larger than usual, but still smaller than my friends.

*Tools In Backyard - Organized In Piles (WILD)*
I'm looking at these garden tools in my backyard while lucid, which are all laid out in neat little piles according to the type of tool.

*Zoo - Getting Past These Animals (Vivid)*
The wife and I are at this zoo where we need to get past these animals. Most of the animals are friendly and seem to know us as they let us past after we show them who we are. This one animals though which seems to be a baby elephant starts after us. Fortunately for us the fence stops him. I remember having passed an animal like this before which was an adult, but since this one is a baby it still has to get used to us.

*Ferris Wheel - Long, Long Ride (Super Vivid)*
The wife and I get on this ferris wheel that goes real high and starts going real fast. As we're sitting in the seat I notice how insecure the bar holding us in seems to be as it looks like a kid would be able to fall right through the bar onto the ground. I'm thinking that they have to make sure that anyone riding this ride is taller than the bar is and am wondering why the ride has no seat belts.

As the ride goes around I'm watching the ground below which seems to be about 200 feet down as we are real high, and as we go we begin heading down I'm watching the sky go by. It's a beautiful night and there are all these stars in the sky. The ride seems to go on forever, and as it continues it gets so fast that I'm unable to see anything anymore. As I concentrate on seeing what is going on around us I'm finally able to see the sky again with all of the stars in it. We finally come down and ride finally stops.

*Leaving A Hotel Room - Checking To Make Sure The Key Works (WILD)*
I'm leaving this hotel room with the wife while lucid, and am checking to make sure we have a key to get back into the room. I find this skeleton key in my wallet that I try out on the door and it works. Se we lock the door and get ready to leave. I begin thinking how odd it is to have a room that is locked with a skeleton key instead of a card. Once outside I decide to see if I can unlock the door using my mind and am able to unlock the door just by concentrating on it. I then lock the door back up again using my mind.

*School House - Teacher Introducing Himself (WILD)*
I to into this school house while lucid. There is this teacher washing his hands who after he washes his hands comes out and introduces himself.

*High Cliff On These Peoples Property - Trying To Figure Out How To Get Down (DILD)*
This friend and I take a walk and end up on this really high cliff that is on these peoples property. My friend somehow ends up at the bottom of the cliff while I'm still at the top. I'm trying to figure out how he got to the bottom of the cliff. When I look down there is a steep drop on the one side and this dirt bank on the other side that is also real steep. _I become lucid while looking down the cliff. When I look around there are these people who own this property standing back a ways by their house looking at me. When I ask the people how to get to the bottom of the cliff they tell me the only way to get down there is to jump._  I wake up before deciding what to do.

*Trying To Get Through This Check Point - Using The Wrong Finger (WILD)*
I'm going through this checkpoint someplace like Disney World while lucid where I put my card in and then put my left thumb on the glass. When it doesn't work I realize that I used the wrong finger so put my right thumb on the glass. Once again it fails to work after which I remember that I used my index finger, after which I use and it lets me in.

*Truffula Trees - Trying To Fly Through (WILD)*
I decide to attempt the DV task of flying through a forest of truffula trees while lucid. When I see a small forest of truffula trees in the distance I fly over to them. There are only about 10 trees there though and they all disappear when I fly through them. I'm now standing on this empty lot that appears to be owned by a construction company looking out at this huge lake that must go at least a mile across.

----------


## iadr

(A night of extremely vivid dreams with very few lucids, although I seemed to be on the verge of lucidity all night long.)

*Floating Over A Subdivision Of Houses - Thinking About Buying Two Houses Together (Super Vivid)*
I'm floating over this neighborhood looking at these houses for sale. Most of the houses are similar but there are a couple of larger buildings that could be used for garages where they work on cars. Seems like all of the houses only have 3 bedrooms which I'm thinking would be too small for everything that I have. As some of the houses are something like duplexes I'm wondering if I might be able to buy a couple of them that are next to each other which would give me enough room for all of my stuff. There is another guy looking at one of the large garages who is interested in it until he finds that it is missing something like a bathroom. When he mentions this to the guy who built the houses he realizes he made a mistake. (Come to think of it none of the houses seemed to have bathrooms).

*Neighbors House - Having Bought (Super Vivid)*
The wife and I have bought this house that is next to the house that I grew up in. We explore all of the rooms downstairs after which I go outside. While outside I notice that the house has an upstairs bedroom that I'd never noticed before. I'm really excited about this and am trying to figure out how to get to the upstairs bedroom. I then notice this concrete carport outside that has two lanes in it that are separated by this half wall of concrete in the middle that is large enough to park at least 4 cars in. There is a big old Nash automobile parked in the car port. Someone tells me not to worry because no one is going to steal that car. I tell the wife that we need to keep one of our cars parked in the car port at all times to make people think we're home, and I'm thinking about buying an old car just to park out her for that purpose.

*Halloween - Two Guys Breaking Into My Cars (Super Vivid)*
I'm in my house in Orlando and it is 1130pm on Halloween night. When I look out the screen door I see someone who appears to be a teenager walking up toward the door. As I had completely forgotten that it was Halloween I run into the kitchen to get some candy out of this bin in the refrigerator. There are all of these small candy bars in addition to a large Nestle chocolate bar. I grab the Nestle bar and head back to the door, but when I get there the guy is gone.

There are now two guys sitting in my cars in the driveway, one of which is sitting in my van and the other which is sitting in my car. They ask me if I have an unlock key of some sort that will allow them to steal my cars, after which I tell them I only have an unlock key for my house. I then struggle to lock my screen door on which the lock seems to be backwards as it seems to lock from the outside. I finally get it locked by locking it from the back side. I run into the other room to lock my screen door there and have the same problem with it as the lock seems to be backwards. I finally get it locked and then close the other door after which I run back into the other room and close the other door there. 

I run to my alarm pad and press the panic button to call the police. At least five minutes pass during which time I'm wondering if the security company got the alarm, after which time the alarm lights up. I'm thinking the alarm just got sent at this time until I see two police cars pull into my driveway at which time I become aware that the alarm system was notifying me of this. The officers get out and this lady officer who is in charge asks me which car was parked in this one spot. The lady sees this oil spot and tells me that this is the car she thought was parked here. Although the guys seemed to not have been able to steal the cars, the cars are gone. The lady officer then finds some footprints where one of the guys must have stepped in this oil which she is getting samples of. 

It is now raining outside and my carport is leaking real bad under everyone of these concrete beams that goes across the top of it. When the lady cop asks us what made us decide to move to Florida I tell her that if we still lived in Nebraska we would have been living in 20 below zero degree weather, and that I'd rather live somewhere where it is warm.

*Dog - Picking Up From A Neighbors House (Super Vivid)*
I come into town after having been out of town for a couple of weeks and find that the wife has been keeping our dog at this neighbors house since we have been living on the first floor of this 3 story building in something like a bay area with several other people. I decide to get our dog from the neighbors house to see her. 

Although it is about 1130 PM at night I walk over to the neighbors house and open their door and walk in. They are still up doing some things in their living room. I apologize for not knocking and ask to see my dog. They have this little dog that comes running toward me that they tell me to watch out for because he bites. He jumps up in my arms and starts biting my hands which fortunately I have gloves on. After finally getting my gloves out of the little guys mouth I put him down. I tell the guy that this is why I wear gloves. 

I find my dog who is about 16 years old and looks like Lassie as she has this beautiful long brown and white hair. She has this metal clamp around her jaw to keep her from biting anyone. After taking she takes this food and puts it into a bowl and then pours some water over her food to make it easier to eat since she still has the metal clamp on her jaw. I take the clamp off her jaw to make it easier for her to eat after which she seems really grateful and begins eating all kinds of stuff. She eats not only her bowl of dog food, but then eats a bunch of table scraps and starts on some other food. I'm so happy to see her happy and eating well. I'm wondering if we can keep her with us for the night from now on and decide that this would be OK since she's house broke.

*Top Bunk Of A 3 Story Bunk Bed - Relaxing With A Friend (Super Vivid)*
I'm laying on this lower bunk while lucid that is this bunk I've been assigned to sleep in when this guy on a 3rd story bunk ask me to join him in his bunk. After joining him we're laying there watching TV. As I've been sleeping on the bottom bunk for about a month I'm really enjoying being on the top bunk for a change, and am thinking I should request a top bunk now. It seems that they put new people on the bottom bunks and let people who have been there longer sleep on the top bunks. There's a man and woman laying together on the other side of the bunk from us with their feet toward us. Somehow our feet are not touching their feet though.

*Ibuprofen - Already Having Taken A Couple (WILD)*
I'm taking a couple of Ibuprofen while lucid for this hit I took on my head when I remember that I already took a couple earlier. So I take the one still in my hand and put it back in the bottle and take the one I just put in mouth back out and clean it up to save for later.

*Gymnasium Then A Nice Beach - Watching A Movie (Super Vivid)*
I'm in this gymnasium at work with several other people watching these movies. I then go back to another room with several people where we're watching this movie about a vacation spot. Suddenly we're there at this vacation spot out in about 2 feet of water. There are these white sandy beaches all around this beautiful clear ocean that we're standing in. I'm thinking that this might be a really nice place to live and am thinking that I might like to live here after living in my current house for about 5 years, although I'm thinking it would probably be expensive to live her.  

I'm feeling around in the sand finding things when my digital voice recorder falls into the water. After grabbing my digital voice recorder and placing it on this rock I then find another digital voice recorder in the sand. I'm finding all sorts of small things in the sand and putting them in this small bag. 

The scene changes and I'm now back in the gym where I find a mattress and blanket on the floor that someone seems to have left behind which I decide I would like to have. While I'm carrying the mattress and blanket out into the parking lot where I'm hoping that the people who left the mattress don't see me and want their mattress back, this truck with a small motorcycle attached to the side of it drives by. 

*Opening A Large Box - Full Of Religious Tracts (WILD)*
I've just received this large box while lucid which when I open is full of all of these religious tracts. I'm wondering what I'm going to do with all of these tracts.

----------


## iadr

*Looking In The Back Of My Car - Speakers Gone (WILD)*
I'm looking in the back of my car while lucid and notice that the speakers are gone as it looks like someone has stolen them.

*Planning To Go Out To Eat - Trying To Figure Out Where To Eat At (Super Vivid)*
The wife and I are in my parents house and my brothers and their wives are visiting us. We're trying to figure out where we would like to go out to eat at. As I'm thinking that they don't want to drive 5 or 6 miles to this all you can eat buffet we are trying to think of someplace closer. 

I remember this pizza buffet across the street in this shopping center that I'd gone to a few times and suggest that we might go there. As I'm unsure if they are still there we decide to look the place up on the internet. I do a search on pizza buffet, by the city we're in but it shows now close pizza places. I then do a search on pizza buffer close to the street we're on, and still come up with nothing close. 

Although I'm thinking the pizza buffet starts sometime later around 5:30 PM we end up walking over there at about 3:30 PM. I'm dragging this phone behind me in the sand by its cord which I pick up several times and knock the sand off of, after which I finally pick it up and carry it. When we get to the place there is no pizza buffet there anymore as it is now a lounge area with soft chairs and couches. I walk up these stairs where it is dark and where there are all of these people laying on the floor doing some kind of meditation.

*Grocery Store - Health Department Coming In For An Inspection (Super Vivid)*
I'm shopping in this grocery store when this lady comes over the intercom and says that the health department is going to be here shortly doing some kind of inspection. I get this bag of fruit that has strawberries and bananas in it. When I look for a couple of bananas I have a difficult time finding any good ones because they all seem to be spoiled. 

The first cart I get is filthy, so I push it up against all of these other carts that seem to be broke. The next cart has some kind of fruit stuck in between one of the front wheels which finally comes out as I continue pushing it. I'm thinking that this place should be paying more attention to their store since the health department is coming for a visit and am hoping the health department hurries up and gets here to see the mess this store is in.

*Ice Cream - Sampling (WILD)*
I'm sampling this ice cream in this grocery store while lucid and have one scoop of chocolate and one scoop of chocolate chip that I'm eating.

*Gum - Sampling (WILD)*
I'm in this grocery store while lucid where I've been given two pieces of bubble gum that I'm sampling.

*Grocery Store - Counting Items In My Cart (WILD)*
Once again I'm in a grocery store while lucid where I have this basket of items. When I count the things in my basket there are eleven things in there.

----------


## iadr

*Van - Having Things Piled Up Around It (WILD)*
I'm looking outside while lucid and notice all of these things piled up around my van which would make it difficult to move the van. I use my imagination to put everything out of the way and then organize it.

*Looking At Snowy Hills - Sliding Down A Street In My Shoes (Super Vivid)*
I'm inside this building with some people I used to work with, looking out at these snow covered hills that the building is on top of. I'm telling my friends that these would be fun hills to either ski down or else slide down in our shoes. There is snow everywhere and this one hill is a grassy hill with all of these ski tracks and sled tracks on it as several people have already slid down this hill. 

There are a couple of real long hilly streets that are packed with snow that I'm looking down also thinking about how much fun it would be to slide down one of these hills. I end up on this one hills with a couple of other guys and we are sliding down the hill in our shoes. I'm having difficulty sliding very fast because of rubber soles on the bottom of my shoes, as are the other guys also. We do manage to slide down the hill somewhat slow though. I'm wishing that I had some slick shoes on so that I could slide down the hill faster.

*House In Nebraska - Visiting (DILD)*
I'm in my house in Nebraska, only the house is huge on the inside. There is this modern glass table with some decorative chairs in the kitchen area and there is hardwood flooring throughout the house. The house seems to be two or three times its normal size as someone seems to have taken down all the walls between the front porch area and back porch area and made it all one large area. The laminated flooring on the front porch now seems to a hardwood floor, but when I look closer I notice that someone has just painted it a mahogany color to make it look like a hardwood floor. Part of it is the still the laminated floor color although most of it looks like a hardwood floor. I'm amazed at how large the house is and what someone was able to do with it. _I become lucid when I notice these small plastic dumb bells in my weight room and this small stepper that I decide to leave. On the dining room table are some diagrams that I seem to have drawn sometime earlier that are some kind of plans for the house that I seem to have left there. As I feel no one will have any use for these now I pick them up and throw them away._

*Driving - Pulling Out Of My Driveway   (WILD)*
I'm turning out of my driveway while lucid but have to wait for a line of cars to get by first, after which I turn out and head down the street. At the intersection I'm able to go ahead and turn right since the cars from the other road are all turning left. After going through another intersection I head down to this park where I go jogging.

*Kitchen - Water All Over The Floor (WILD)*
I'm inside my kitchen while lucid where there is water all over the floor. I have to wake myself up from this lucid in order to record both it and the one before it as they are both beginning to fade now.

*On Top Of My Roof - Looking Down At The Backyard (WILD)*
I'm imagining myself looking down from this real high building when I suddenly find myself standing on the top of my house while lucid, looking down on my back yard. Only I'm about 50 feet high. I concentrate on going higher after which I am now real high. I allow the height to go back to normal after which I'm now at my roofs normal height looking down.

*Adult Bookstore - Having Changed Its Name (Super Vivid)*
I'm someplace like work where this gal is telling me about this adult bookstore a couple of miles from my house that changed its name when someone else bought it. I'm thinking I remember it still having the same name the last time I drove by it. We decide to go and take a look to see what it's name is now. It starts pouring down rain on our way to check it out and the next thing I know we're pulling ourselves up onto my dock in this pouring rain. I tell the gal that I'm glad I'm a human instead of a fish so that I can escape from the water instead of having to always be in the water like I would if I were a fish.  ;-D

*Property Close To This Lake - Lady Hanging Clothes Out (WILD)*
I'm on this property that is close to this small lake looking out at the lake while lucid. There's this lady back a ways on the property hanging out her clothes to dry who I'm thinking must own this property.

*Floating Down A Lake - Looking At Properties On The Sides Of The Lake (WILD)*
I'm floating down this lake while lucid looking at these properties on the side of the lake. The neighborhood seems to be a lower class neighborhood. My attention is drawn to this one property that has a small metal storage shed with a wood pile next to it.

----------


## iadr

*Long Board - Needing To Have Painted (DILD)*
My neighbor is telling me about this long narrow board in the garage of my house in Nebraska that needs to be painted. (I have no garage there IRL). I ask him if he can paint it for me and then tell him I'll pay him 10.00 for painting it. _I become lucid when I remember this other fellow that is doing some work for me on the house, so tell my neighbor to let me check with the other guy first to see if he is planning to paint the board. The other guy calls on my cell phone and is asking me something, but I'm having a difficult time understanding him because the volume is too low. I ask him if he can call on my regular phone but continue talking to him on the cell phone. I have to ask him several times what he said because of having so much trouble hearing him. When I ask him about the board he tells me his is planning to paint both this board and something else that I later tell my neighbor not to worry about._

*Standing In Line At A Checkout Stand - Creating A Special Line For Myself (WILD)*
I'm standing in this line while lucid but am on the wrong side as there are a couple of ladies on the other side. I walk around and get behind the two ladies after which I decide I'd rather be doing something other than standing in line while lucid. So I create a special checkout just for me that is automatic and that gives me all of my items for free. All I have to do is push my things across the scanner and it gives them to me for free.

*Guy Doing Some Work On The Side Of My House - Real Tall Guy Showing Up At Front Door (Super Vivid)*
These two guys who are wearing these white work suits are doing some work on the side of my house in Nebraska on what must be the heat pump. They call this other guy to do something who shows up at my front door. When I answer the door he is standing there in this white work suit wanting to know what he needs to do. the guy is thin and is real tall, at least 7 feet tall. He's wondering why the guy called him over to do this work when he has all of these other appointments today and is planning to call him and go over and talk to him if he's unable to get a hold of him on the phone. My humor kicks in and I'm thinking about telling the guy that the reason he called him is that he thought he'd be tall enough to do the job.

*Guy Wanting To Buy My Car - Me Not Wanting To Sell It (DILD)*
These two guys show up to do some work on my house in Nebraska one of which becomes interested in this car I leave sitting in the driveway. When I tell him that I have promised that car to this guy who is helping me with the house there as soon as the house is sold he says something about having 30 days then to get something done with the car. As he's determined to buy the car from me he goes over to talk to my neighbor about it. I see my neighbor walking around dressed up in some dress slacks and a white shirt. Later the guy comes back and wants to know how much I want for the car, and how soon he can buy it. _I become lucid at this point and tell him that I've already promised the car to this other guy and that I don't want to sell it until the house is sold so that I can have it sitting there in the driveway to look like someone is there._

*Filling Out A Form On The Internet - Form Already Filled Out (WILD)*
I'm talking to this guy about clearing some brush out of my yard while lucid for which I have to fill out some kind of form on the internet to request. Since I've already filled out one of these forms before, it is already filled out for me this time when I get ready to fill it out.

*Talking To Guys About Clearing Some Brush - Needing To Fill Out Two More Forms (WILD)*
I'm talking to these two guys while lucid about clearing some brush for me. I've already filled out this one form but have to fill out a couple of other forms before they can do the work.

*Guy Hanging Onto This Ladder - Showing Him There Is Nothing To Be Afraid Of Since We're Dreaming (WILD)*
I'm talking to this guy while lucid who is on this ladder that is about 10 feet high and parallel to the ground. The guy is hanging onto the ladder for dear life afraid that he is going to fall. I tell him there is no need to be scared since this is just a dream and show him how easy it is for me to jump onto the ladder from the ground. After jumping up on the ladder I go walking across it to show him how easy it is to walk across the ladder. I then jump down and jump back up again and go walking all over the ladder again. 

I finally get the guy to get up and start walking around on the ladder. As the guy was planning to do some painting on the underside of my roof I tell him that there is no need for him to do any painting because I can paint this myself using my imagination. I begin controlling these paint cans using my imagination and paint the entire underside of my roof. I decide that while I'm fixing things up I may as well mow the grass, so take this riding lawn mower and move it quickly around the yard using my imagination to mow the yard. (This dream was so unbelievably vivid that I wake up thinking I can actually paint my house IRL using my imagination.)  ;-D

*Taking A Bath - Not Needing A Bath Yet (WILD)*
I'm sitting in the bathtub taking a bath while lucid when I remember that I've not gone to park to go jogging yet, so don't need to take a bath yet. So I float up into the air and spin myself around real fast to dry off and then have my clothes automatically appear on me so that I'm ready to go jogging.

*Wanting To Do Something On This Property - Bank Wanting Me To Do Two Other Things First (WILD)*
I'm wanting to do something on this property I just bought from this bank while lucid, but the bank wants me to do a couple of other things before doing this thing. When I remember that I've already bought the property from the bank I realize that I own the property so can do whatever I want. So I hire some guys to do the thing I wanted to have done.

*Cat - Wanting To Look Out This Window (WILD)*
My cat is wanting to get up in this window to look out in this lucid, but is unable to because there is only a bar up there. So I create a nice platform with steps going up to it so that she can walk up there and look out the window.

*Talking To Two Gals In A Minivan - Giving Them Permission To Do Something (WILD)*
I'm talking to these two gals in this small minivan in my driveway about something while lucid. Seems like I give them permission to do something after which they back out of my driveway and leave.

*Talking To A Guy About Doing Some Work On My House - Two Other Guys Showing Up To Help (WILD)*
I'm talking to this guy about doing some work on my house in Nebraska while lucid when these two guys wearing these uniforms show up to help out.

----------


## iadr

*Yard Waste - Dumping On The Side Of The Road (WILD)*
I have this truck load of branches in the back of this pickup truck that I'm needing to get rid of in this lucid. When I see someone dumping their yard waste on the side of the road I decide to dump mine there also. While dumping the branches out of my truck I get a feeling that this is illegal and I could be fined for this, so put the branches back in the truck and take them into my yard.

*Duck - Giving It A New Left Eye (WILD)*
I'm looking at this duck in this WILD when I notice that its left eye is missing. I correct the scene by giving him a nice new eye. This seems to make him happy and he is thanking me for it.

*Freeway - Needing To Get Into The Left Lane (WILD)*
I'm driving down this busy freeway in this lucid needing to get over into the left lane, but there are too many cars in this lane and they are driving bumper to bumper. As my lane is running out up ahead I speed up and find a spot and cut in front of this red truck. As it is now beginning to rain and the traffic is still backed up I get off at the next exit.

*Park - Hopping Over A Stream Of Water (WILD)*
I'm outside in this lucid in what appears to be this park I go jogging in when I come to a stream of water running down the grass. Since I'm dreaming I easily hop over the stream. (After two days of rain, there was more like a river in the park this morning instead of a small stream).

*Lady In A Restroom - Difficulty Getting The Toilet Paper Off (WILD)*
This lady is using the toilet in this restroom in this WILD and is having difficulty getting the toilet paper off the roll because there is only a small amount left and it appears to be stuck on the roll. I help her out by using my imagination to put a full roll of paper on and make it easy to roll off. (Seems like I was shape shifting here because I seemed to be the lady at one point).

*Long Metal Thing - Picking Up (WILD)*
I'm out in the yard in this lucid picking up this long metal thing like a piece from an old swing set that has two parts to it that are connected by this hinge in the middle. When my finger gets caught in the hinge I decide that this is a bad idea, so I put the thing down and use my imagination to move it and set it down next to the fence.

*Large Dog - Snuggling Up Next To Me (WILD)*
I'm laying down on this living room floor when this giant dog with short silvery brown hair comes up and starts rubbing against me wanting me to pet him. I put my arm around him and begin hugging him while I pet him.

----------


## iadr

*Laundry Mat - Finishing Drying My Clothes (Vivid)* 
I've just finished drying my clothes in this dryer at a laundry mat and my total bill comes to $94.68.  I had notified the laundry mat before I started washing my clothes that I need to know how much my bill was going to be which had caused them to somehow keep my bill down (Woe, I'd hate to see how much my bill would have been if they had not worked to keep it down).

*Amusement Park - Water Ride (WILD)*
I'm riding this water ride at an amusement park going down these rapids, which ride then comes to a halt and is pulled up onto this conveyor belt where I get off.

*Getting Ready To Go Jogging - Having Forgotten My Cell Phone (WILD)*
I'm at this park getting out of my car getting ready to go jogging while lucid when I realize that I forgot to bring my cell phone and drivers license. I correct the scene by imagining having my drivers license and cell phone in my pocket.

*Gym - Jogging Around The Inside (DILD)*
I'm jogging around the inside of this gym where there are about 4 or 5 people working out when I realize that I forgot to bring a watch to time myself. At first my mom and someone else is jogging with me, but I lose track of them when they start walking. As I've forgotten to bring a watch and see no clock in the gym I begin to counting my laps starting with 10 since I've already jogged several laps.

I'm having to jump over things like weight benches and other things that are in my way, and am jumping over the same things each time around the gym. _I become lucid when I hear someone talking about this job that I would have had to gone to if I had kept working instead of retiring. He's telling someone that people are bidding off the job right and left as it is a terrible job. I'm thinking about how glad I am that I retired._ 

*Work - Making Herbal Tea (WILD)*
I'm in the break room where I used to work making some herbal tea while lucid. I put a couple of large table spoons of sugar in my tea and then pass the sugar to a director I used to work for several years ago when he asks for it. 

*Electrical Wire - Stringing Through A Wall (WILD)*
I'm stringing this electrical wire outside through this wall in this lucid so that I can use it outside.

*Cat - Climbing Onto This Pantry (WILD)*
I'm watching my cat climb up onto this wooden pantry and start walking on all of the food items in this lucid.

*Strange House - Water Underneath (Super Vivid)*
I'm outside this large concrete house that I've just bought in this dream, which house has water all over underneath it. The house is connected to several other houses like duplexes and seems to be in a foreign country somewhere. When I see these holes that go through the foundation of the house I'm looking through them and seeing water everywhere. I then see that on the side of the house there is a large concrete swimming pool that currently has no water in it.  A small part of the pool that looks like a whirlpool with a toilet in the middle of it is on my property while the rest of the pool appears to be behind this other house. There are two of three toilets in the area that are all out in the open.

When this guy comes walking down the sidewalk asking me something about a neighbor association I tell him I just moved here two months earlier and begin showing him the holes in the foundation that are filled with water. I then show him the large concrete swimming pool on the side of the house that takes up the entire yard. I try flushing a couple of the toilets and they work fine. 

Some gal comes along who is a foreigner and who is real snippy when she tells us that it says in her latest apartment agreement that most of the pool belongs to her including the part that is in my yard. I tell her that I have no apartment agreement because I bought this house. The gal has a small dog that seems to get in a fight with my two cats after which she picks her dog up and is holding it. I ask her if she ever lets her dog play in her backyard and tell her that I let my cats out in my backyard to play all the time. She becomes friendlier after we talk for a while and I'm thinking that I can probably get along with her after all.

*Surveillance System - Showing To Some Guy (WILD)*
I'm showing this guy a surveillance system that I have in my house while lucid and how it records everything that happens outside.

----------


## iadr

*Judge - Deciding To Take A Case (WILD)*
I'm listening to a judge discuss whether he wants to hear a case of not, who when he hears that it doesn't involve this certain thing agrees to take the case.

*Guy - Having Enrolled In This College (Super Vivid)*
I'm talking to this guy who has enrolled in this college called Washington Spring College, who enrolled in this college because of the off campus housing that they have which will allow him to have his dog with him. This seems to have been the only college that has this available. I do some checking and get some kind of approval so that I can attend this college myself and am now thinking about filling out an application to go there. 

While talking, my friend is making these hamburger patties out of this raw hamburger and some other kind of patties by lighting tapping them with a sledge hammer. When I take one of the patties and smash it with the sledge hammer he tells me to hit it lighter so that it remains a patty and is not completely flat. So I get another one and carefully tap it with the sledge hammer to make a patty out of it. When I get done though there are all of these pieces of dirt with grass or straw in them on the patty which I'm pulling off of it. 

When I ask him which Washington College he is going to and whether it is Washington or Washington State he tells me that it is neither, but is Washington Spring College. As I'm filling out the enrollment form I'm thinking that I'm putting a lot of trust in someone that I just met and am hoping that I like it there. Earlier I was telling him how I could handle going to a college out of state since I've moved before so am used to being in new places.

*Park - Garden Area (WILD)*
I'm outside in this garden area of a park while lucid where something like flowers or vegetables are being planted. There are these large concrete columns in front of this place and a large container with these plants in it that the workers are getting the plants from to plant in the garden. As I concentrate on changing my vibrations and become visible I now see workers all around me planting the plants.

*Long Cart - Needing To Get Through This Gate (WILD)*
There is something like a long cart that myself and someone else has in front of this gate in this lucid that we're needing to get through the gate. As the thing is turned sideways I pick up the end of it and line it up so that the thing will go through the gate.

----------


## iadr

*Driving Down A Freeway - Lots Of Traffic (WILD)*
I'm driving down this freeway in this lucid when I hear something that sounds like a cat meow real loud. There is so much traffic that I'm being careful to stay in my own lane.

*Phone Line - Running To The Second Floor (WILD)*
I'm trying to string this phone line from the first floor to the second floor in this lucid. Only when I get to the second floor I seem to need to connect it to this light switch on the wall. Since everything is on the inside of the wall I'm wondering how I'm going to accomplish this. I decide to use my imagination so imagine it being all wired and setup.

*Hospital - Brother Being A Doctor There (Super Vivid)*
I'm in this hospital where my brother is a doctor (now that's a new one). This lady I used to work with several years ago is telling me that her son who is a competing doctor with my brother is the number one doctor in this hospital. She then learns how when her son had a problem with his toe that my brother bandaged it up for him.

*Balcony - Looking Down From (WILD)*
I'm way up high in this balcony while lucid waiting to take pictures of the cast members after the show as they normally come out for pictures. Some lady comes out instead though and tells us that anyone wanting to take pictures should come back stage to take their pictures.

*Amusement Park - Guy Selling Apples (WILD)*
I'm someplace like an amusement park while lucid where this guy at this booth is selling these small apples for 1.00 each. This family in line in front of me who is wanting to buy some kind of junk food leaves when they find out the guy is selling only apples.

*Work - Pretending Like I'm Putting In For A Single Day Of Vacation (Super Vivid)*
I'm in this room with several other people and my previous boss where my boss is discussing procedures for taking vacations. When my boss asks me to pretend like I'm putting in for a vacation I tell him I'd like to take a single vacation day the next day. When he has a difficult time understanding what I want I rephrase it after which he seems to understand what I want and goes into the next room to do something. Some lady in the room says something about the speech being terrible. I'm thinking that she's talking about my boss but then realize she was talking about me. I'm thinking my speech is just fine and am wondering what her problem is.

----------


## iadr

*Following A Gal Into A House - Cat Meowing At Me (WILD)*
I'm following this gal into this house while lucid when this cat comes into the kitchen and looks up me and meows real loud, so I stoop down and pet it.

*Garden Area - Surrounded By Blocks (WILD)*
I'm outside in this block structure with no roof in this lucid that appears to be a garden area. There are mostly vines with these small flowers on them.

*Back Yard - Cliff Going Down To A Lake (WILD)*
I'm outside in my back yard while lucid, only there is a cliff in my back yard that goes down to this lake that has a sandy beach on it. There is a BBQ grill and some other things on the beach. I float down to the beach and then jump back up onto the cliff. This is so much fun that I do it several more times. 

*Grocery Store - Buying A Loaf Of Bread (WILD)*
I'm in a grocery store while lucid where I buy one loaf of bread which price comes to $3.18 and which I pay cash for since it is such a small amount.

*Neighbor -Having Had A Plant Stolen (DILD)*
A neighbor is talking to me about a plant that he had in his yard that suddenly disappeared which I ask if someone dug up. _I become lucid when he tells me that someone just pulled it up out of the ground._

*Home With The Parents - Sleeping In A Small House Next Door (Super Vivid)*
I'm at home with my parents when it become night time and we all go to bed. As I'm having a difficult time going to sleep I get up in the middle of the night and go over and sleep in this small house that we have next door. For some reason I leave the door wide open in the small house and go to sleep. When I wake up in the middle of the night and realize that I left the door open I close the door. I notice that my brother has also come into the small house to sleep and is sleeping in the other bedroom.

*School - Some Guy Classes On The Weekend (DILD)*
I'm going to this school during the week where there is this guy named Marty that is allowed to go to school on the weekends by himself to make up for two days during the week that he is unable to attend school. The instructor has given him an assignment to do on the weekends that he seems to not be doing so the instructor is talking to him about this and asking him why he hasn't completed the assignment. _I become lucid when I hear the instructor asking him about the assignment as I'm thinking this is an assignment that I also missed doing. When I talk to Marty though I find out that this was a special assignment that had only been given to him._ 

*Drainage Pipe - Trying To Fix (WILD)*
I'm trying to fix this drainage pipe in my back yard while lucid, which has come apart and had this sock come off of it. I'm having difficulty getting this bracket loose with a screw driver until I remember I'm dreaming, after which I use my imagination to remove the bracket and put everything back together the way it was.

*Truck - Loading (WILD)*
Several people are helping me load these things which seem to belong to me on what seems like a flat bed truck in this lucid.

*Gals - Going Out To Eat With (Super Vivid)*
I'm going out to eat with these two gals, one of which is my girlfriend in this dream. We're going to this all you can eat buffet where my girlfriend and I seem to have eaten the day before. As I'm really not hungry this day and begin thinking about how expensive this is going to be with three of us here I put my arms around both of them and tell them that I'm going to be unable to join them since I'm not hungry. When my girlfriend realizes that she's going to have to pay for their meal she decides she doesn't want to eat there anymore so is thinking about where else they might be able to go eat at. When she suggests IHOP I decide to go with them since I'd be able to get a light snack there and pay a lot less than for a meal.

----------


## iadr

*Sticking My Head Out A Car Window - Gal Giving Me A Shave (WILD)*
I have my head stuck out a car window in this lucid when this gal comes by and shaves my face. When I look down the street there are several other guys with their heads sticking out their car windows who are also getting shaves from these gals.

*Giant Keys In The Ground - Picking One Up (Vivid)*
There are these two giant keys in the ground that are taking up this entire yard. I pick up one of the keys and do something with it.

*Movie Theater - Walking In Without Paying (Super Vivid)*
I walk into this movie this movie theater without paying and sit down in the back row of this theater and watch the remainder of this movie. I come back again later and once again go into the movie theater without paying and walk into a theater. As all of the seats on the back row are taken in this theater I choose a seat on the side in the next to the last row and sit down to watch the remainder of the movie. I'm planning to stay here and watch the entire movie when it comes on again. 

An usher at the front of the theater makes these kids in the second and third row leave the theater since they came in without paying. I'm hoping he doesn't notice me, and he doesn't, so I sit back to enjoy the movie. This other man is now at the front of the theater talking about something, but no one is able to hear him or anything being said in the movie. This lady sitting next to me tells him that we're unable to hear anything after which he messes around with something and gets the sound on so we can hear what is being said in the movie. The man has this rubber ball that he is bouncing on the stage that we can also hear now. He begins throwing the rubber balls into the audience and people are catching them. When he throws one my way I catch it and give it to this little girl who is now sitting next to me so she can throw it back down to him. She's thrilled that I gave her the ball and tries to throw it to the front. It only makes it about half way though and hits some people in the head who are now looking around to see who threw the ball. 

*Stuff Being Laid Down On The Floor - Picking Up Parts Of It And Fixing It (WILD)*
I'm in this house while lucid where this stuff is being laid down on the floor that needs to have something done to it. I'm requesting that certain parts be picked up and fixed after which I'm able to tell that they've been taken care of. The things laying on the ground seem to have been songs that can be played in a juke box which I keep to paly later once they are picked up and fixed.

*Checkpoint - Trying To Get It To Take My Fingerprint (WILD)*
I'm at this checkpoint trying to get it to take my fingerprint while lucid, but am having trouble getting it to read my fingerprint as I'm putting it on the wrong thing. When I realize that I'm putting my finger on the wrong part I move my finger back and place it on the glass after which it reads my fingerprint.

*Apartment Building - Looking Down At The Streets Below (WILD)*
I'm thinking I'm in my house in this lucid but then notice that I'm somewhere else in an apartment building high above the ground. When I look out the windows it's night time and I'm about 50 stories high looking down at these streets and light poles that are all lit up.

*Drainage Ditch - Covering Up (WILD)*
I'm looking at this drainage ditch that is uncovered while lucid which I use my imagination to cover with dirt.

*Lawn Chairs - Organizing (WILD)*
I'm looking out toward this lake while lucid where there are these lawn chairs scattered all over the place with dirty towels on them. I use my imagination to get rid of the towels and then line the lawn chairs up.

*Board With Doctors Listed On It - People Taking Things Off The Board (WILD)*
I'm looking at this board that has these doctors offices and names on it while lucid. After a person picks one of the doctors it comes off the board and they take it with them.

*Back Yard - Large Dock (WILD)*
I'm outside in what seems like my backyard in this lucid, only there is this large dock there that goes half way across the lake. The dock appears to be a fishing dock and has no boats on it.

*Candy Bars - Organizing (WILD)*
I have all of these candy bars that someone has just dropped off at my house in this lucid which I'm organizing and putting in the bottom drawer of my refrigerator.

*Outside - Storm Coming (WILD)*
I'm somewhere outside in this lucid, but forget where I'm at as the scenes are coming too fast at this point. There's this gal outside with me and something is not right as there seems to be a storm coming or something. I take cover but nothing happens. (I was trying to create a meteor shower when this occurred).

*Movie Theater - Gal Getting Some Pop Corn (WILD)*
I'm in the lobby of a movie theater while lucid where this gal is getting some popcorn. I leave the lobby and head to the restroom.

*Bathroom - Vanity Light (WILD)*
I'm in my bathroom in this lucid looking at this vanity light that seems to have something wrong with it as it only has two lights lit up and they're not even on the fixture. I fix the fixture using my imagination so that all of the lights on it are now on.

*Kitchen - Giving Something To Someone (WILD)*
I'm in this kitchen someplace while lucid with this gal who needs something that I have. So I give it to her after which she thanks me for it and after which I leave.

*Side Yard - Beautiful Yellow Flowers (WILD)*
I'm getting ready to plant this garden on the side of my house while lucid. When I look back a ways there are these beautiful tall yellow flowers which are then followed by some tall red, green and then blue flowers.

*Building - Looking Out Of (WILD)*
I'm way up high looking out of this building where I see these cars below. I'm looking down at the top level of this parking lot that has all of these cars parked on it.

*Train Display - Floating Over (WILD)*
I'm floating over what appears to be a giant display of a model train while lucid. There are these tracks that go into this tunnel that goes through this wall. The display is up in the air about 10 feet high.

*Looking Out Screen Door - Big White Cat (WILD)*
I'm looking outside my screen door while lucid where I see this big white cat outside that I believe is a stray cat. Since he appears to be hungry I use my imagination to give him some food and water.

*Field - Steer Butting Heads (WILD)*
I'm out in this field while lucid which I sense is somewhere in Wyoming. There are these two steer in the field butting heads with their horns.

*Diner - People Eating (WILD)*
While in the field from the earlier lucid I decide to attempt to create a meteor shower, but the scene changes and I'm inside this diner where there are several people eating. It seems like something intense is about to happen but nothing happens. (Really having a difficult time creating a meteor shower   ::?: ).

----------


## iadr

*Ducks - Floating By (WILD)*
I'm looking out toward this lake while lucid when this mother duck with all her baby ducks comes floating by.

*Yard - Digging Holes For Grass Plugs (WILD)*
I'm in the yard while lucid trying to dig some small holes to put these grass plugs in, but there's about 6 inches of snow on the ground. After plugging 3 or 4 holes through the snow I get tired of digging through the snow so use my imagination to get ride of the snow and then have the plugs put in automatically.

*Raft - Looking At (WILD)*
I'm looking at this inflatable raft in a store while lucid that I'm planning to put in my car to haul home. When I take the raft down off the shelf it is suddenly a lot wider than it was when I was looking at it on the shelf as it is about 10 to 15 feet wide now. So I deflate the raft and put it back in this box after which it fits in my car.

*Guy Explaining Something - Tired Of Listening To Him (WILD)*
This guy is explaining how to do something that I need to do in this lucid, who I get tired of listening to as I already know how to do the thing. I finally get so tired of listening to him that I use my imagination to make him disappear so that I'm able to do the thing without listening to him anymore.

*Looking Out Toward A Lake - Large Garage Door (WILD)*
I'm looking out toward this lake while lucid, but there is this large garage door blocking my view. When the garage door opens there is a large 2 to 3 story brown house with a double garage facing the lake.

*Grocery Store - Long Lines (DILD)*
I've just loaded up a cart full of groceries in this grocery store and am wanting to check out, but there are only two checkers in the store and both of their lines are real long. I push my cart toward the back of the store and leave it there as I leave the store. I come back a bit later and notice that these two managers from the store have my cart toward the front of the store and are unloading it. I'm thinking it serves them right to have to unload my cart since if they would have been helping out at the counter earlier there would not have been such long lines. I begin pushing the cart again with the remaining items in the cart and once again take it to the back of the store. [i]I become lucid at this point and begin doing all sorts of tricks with the cart, moving it around in figure 8's as I'm dancing with the cart through the isles.

----------


## iadr

*Lawn Mower - Trying To Start (WILD)*
I'm trying to start a lawn mower in this lucid by pulling on the rope. When I pull the rope though it suddenly stops and pulls me back toward the lawn mower jolting me out of the lucid.

*Park - Riding Around On A Scooter (WILD)*
I'm riding around this large grassy park on this stand up scooter while lucid going in and out of these bushes having a lot of fun.

*Grassy Plain - Taking Off Flying (WILD)*
I'm standing on this long grassy plain while lucid when I decide to take off flying. I take off running as fast as I can and then jump up in the air. At first I'm flying really awkward, but then get the hang of it and circle the field below before taking off higher.

*Being A Chicken - Running Around A Barnyard (WILD)*
I've forgotten most of this lucid, but I seem to have been something like a chicken running around this barnyard. When I look up I see these two goats in the distance.

*Parking Garage - Meeting Someone (WILD)*
I seem to be sweeping the floor in this indoor parking garage late at night when this guy drives up in a car and gets out to talk to me. We walk up this stairway through a tunnel and then come out in this giant stadium that looks like a soccer stadium.

*Large Field - Listening To Birds Singing (WILD)*
I'm outside in this large field under a gazebo in this lucid, listening to these birds singing. (Birds singing outside my window when I wake up is probably what caused this one).

----------


## iadr

*Yard - Putting Up A 10 Foot High Fence (DILD)*
I'm out in the yard needing to put up this fence that I'm needing to put up 10 feet high. Someone else is there putting up this 7 foot high fence that they are using a cat to determine how high 7 foot is. ( O_O That was one huge cat.) _I become lucid at this point and decide to use the height of their fence and add 3 feet to get the right height for my fence._

*Parking Lot - Looking For My Car (WILD)*
I'm in this large parking lot looking for my car while lucid. I remember where I parked at, but my car is not there. Since I'm lucid I take control of the situation and manifest my car in front of me so that I'm able to find it.

*Driving Down The Road - Looking For This Guy (WILD)*
I'm driving down this road while lucid, looking for this guy as I head toward this busy intersection. After not being able to find the guy I use my imagination to make him appear after which I pull over and give him a ride.

*Trying To Get Something Out Of The Ground - Gal Drilling A Hole And Getting It For Me (Super Vivid)*
I'm trying to get something out of the ground but am having a difficult time getting it. This gal comes along with just the right size drill who drills a hole in the ground and pulls the thing up for me. I follow her as she goes into this business where she borrowed the drill from. When she returns the drill this man in the store asks her to follow him into this back room where he plans to get something else for her that she needs. I hang around waiting for her to come out. When she comes back out the guy tells her to just use the same drill she already had which was a number 7 drill size and that she will be able to drill a 10 foot hole with it.

*Wholesale Store - Finding A Digital Camera For $35 (WILD)*
I'm shopping in this wholesale store while lucid where I see this digital camera selling for $35 that I decide to buy to take some pictures of my house with.

*Palm Trees - Cutting Down (WILD)*
I have these three palm tress next to each other in my yard in this lucid, one of which I decide to cut down because it is about to die. After cutting the first tree down I'm doing some trimming on this other palm tree that I'm wanting to keep when it also falls down. I'm trying to figure out how to put this tree back up and decide that if I dig a hole about 10 feet deep that I can pick the tree up and stick it down this hole and then water it real good after which it should grow new roots and be alright. (I must be really strong thinking that I can just pick up a 30 foot tree and put it into the ground.  ::chuckle:: )

*Indoor Amusement Park - Going Through These Lines And Eating Pie (DILD)*
I'm in an indoor amusement center with the wife and we're going through these lines which are like a maze. The lines have the letters A-G on them and we're supposed to go through them in order. We've just finished going through the D line when the wife walks to this line at the end that I'm thinking is the wrong line. So I go down the line next to the D line, but when I get to the end of the line I find out it's the F line. So I have to walk all the way back against about 3 or 4 people coming down the line.

When I get to the line at the end that the wife had gone down there is a lady with her two young daughters between the wife and me and the lady is interpreting something that this man is saying in English over the intercom. Only she is interpreting what he said in English, but is just speaking much slower than he was so her daughters can understand it.

_I become lucid at this point and the lady tells me that I should go ahead of them in the line. But I tell her I'm OK where I'm at. Somehow I'm now standing on the other side of this line though and am having to jump over this railing to stay up with the people in the line. I'm eating a piece of something like sweet potato pie with whipped cream on it after which I'm eating a piece of pumpkin pie with whipped cream on it._ 

*Wild Ducks - Sitting On The Dock (WILD)*
There are these two wild ducks sitting on my dock in this lucid, and my cat is sitting about 3 inches away from them. Wanting to make sure my cat leaves the ducks alone I say her name loudly to get her attention. I'm amazed that my cat is sitting so close to the ducks without bothering them.

----------


## iadr

*Trying To Put A Fence Up - Brush Being In The Way (WILD)*
I'm outside trying to put a fence up while lucid, but am first having to take down all of this brush.

*[u]Work - Keeping Track Of Trains Coming In (Super Vivid)*
I'm working a job as a corridor manager in this building keeping track of what trains are coming into my area, but no trains have come in for some time. Finally this train come partially in with just one engine but leaves the rest of the train out. A director I used to work with asks me to check the weather conditions to see if there are any tornadoes or bad storms in the area. So I put this headset on and rotate this dial on a radio to the third position where it says weather. The weather is fine for all of my areas except for one where it says there are severe storm warnings for the area.

*Back Yard - Large Limb (WILD)*
I'm looking out at my backyard while lucid, and there is this large limb laying across the yard that seems to have fallen down during the night.

*Digging A Hole - Finding Some Worms (WILD)*
I'm digging a hole in my backyard while lucid when I see this nice big worm wiggling in the ground. As I dig some more a couple more worms appear. I pick the worms up and save them for these wild ducks that have been coming around.

*Backyard - Spice Canisters (WILD)*
I notice a couple of spice canisters in my backyard while lucid, so pick them up and take them inside and put in a cabinet.

*Trays - Washing (WILD)*
I'm washing some trays out in the kitchen sink while lucid. The first two trays are easy to wash, but the third tray has a lot of dirt on it which I'm having a difficult time getting off. So I use my imagination to get the tray clean.

----------


## iadr

*Trying To Look At This Property - Dogs Running Around (WILD)*
I drive over to look at this property while lucid, only I'm unable to get out of my car to look at it because of these dogs running around. When I come back to look at the place later someone seems to have put the dogs up because they are no longer there.

*Having Moved - Wondering What Happened To All My Pinball Machines (Super Vivid)*
I've just moved and have given away a couple of pinball machines to a friend when I remember that I had about 3 or 4 more pinball machines that I'm wondering what I did with as they failed to show up after I moved. I go back to my old house and am looking for them but they're not there. I'm wondering what happened to them. (This dream seems to have been caused by several previous dreams that I  remembered in this dream where I had all of these pinball machines).

*Kayak - Organizing (WILD)*
I'm organizing this long kayak in the backyard while lucid, by putting it into something so that we can take it out into the water. 

*Football - Throwing (DILD)*
I'm trying to throw this football back and forth with this guy but am having a difficult time gripping the ball because my right hand seems to be numb which is resulting in my throws being too short and going off to the right. I step a bit closer so that I'm only 10 feet away from the guy and try throwing the ball from here. _I become lucid at this point and move back another 5 feet and then concentrate on gripping the ball better after which I'm able to throw the ball better._ (When I wake up my hand is numb).

*High On A Mountain - Winding Blacktop Road (WILD)*
I'm climbing down a rope in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I'm way up high on this mountain that is covered with trees and that has this winding blacktop road going around it. There's a steep drop off on the other side of the blacktop road. I'm thinking this might be a good time to find a forest of truffula trees but end up falling asleep.

*Guy Cutting His Finger Off - Gal Telling Him He Just Ruined Their 20 Year Safety Record (WILD)*
I'm watching this guy working at this place in this lucid, who accidentally cuts his finger off. This gal who is his supervisor comes out and tells him that he just ruined a 20 year accident free safety record that they had.

*Restaurant - Eating Broccoli (WILD)*
I'm in a restaurant with this gal in this lucid and we're eating something like broccoli. We're dipping the broccoli in this ranch dressing. When she tells me that the dressing just foamed up all over her mouth I tell her not to worry about it because I was too busy eating the broccoli myself to notice what happened to her.

*Gymnasium - Making Something Out Of These Boards (WILD)*
I'm inside this gymnasium while lucid where we're using these long boards to make something to go out into this yard. This guy in charge thinks this one board is too long to fit into the yard but I assure him that it is going to fit just fine.

*Wanting To Do Something - Waiting For Someone Else To Do It First (WILD)*
I'm wanting to do something while lucid, but am unsure if it is going to work or not. So I wait for someone else to do the thing first and then do the thing after I know it is going to work.

*Cat - Walking Next To The Lake (WILD)*
I'm watching this small striped cat walking along next to the lake while lucid, only because of the reflection in the lake it looks like there are two cats walking along the lake instead of just one. As I continue to watch the reflection disappears and I now see only one cat.

*Lake - Pelicans And Ducks (WILD)*
I'm looking out at the lake while lucid where there are 2 large white pelicans and 4 ducks floating around in the lake. I throw them some wild bird feed which they quickly eat.

*Stage Show - Couples Dancing Around (WILD)*
I'm watching this show while lucid that is being put on by these two guys, one who is named E. Randolph, and the other who is named E. Randall. There are these two gals with them in this long dressed and they are all dancing around on this stage.

*On The Golden Gate Bridge Then On A Tree Branch - Someone Cutting The Branch Off In Front Of Me (WILD)*
I'm imagining myself being up real high looking down when I find myself on top of the Golden Gate Bridge looking down. The scene changes after a bit and I'm way up high on this tree branch that someone cuts off right in front of me. The part that they cut off falls down while the part I'm sitting on remains there.

----------


## iadr

*Trying To Find A Bathroom At Work - Helping To Put Out A Fire (Super Vivid)*
I'm working in this building on the 7th floor. When I go to use one of the restrooms there is a long line of guys waiting to use it. So I walk down the hall to this other restroom. As this restroom also has a long line I decide to try a bathroom on a different floor. I go down these stairs and end up in the lobby. But there are no restrooms there, so I walk up some stairs to the first floor.

As all the restrooms on the first floor are inside the main part of the office which I have no access to I go up to the second floor and then to the third floor which are the same way. While walking through the third floor I notice a small fire burning in this trash can in one of the offices. This maintenance man who just happens to be working on this floor grabs a couple of cups he has with him and fills them with water and throws them on the fire. He tells me that the reason he carries these cups with him is to put out fires like this because people are always forgetting and leaving things in their trash cans that catch on fire.

When another fire erupts a short distance from the first fire he runs to get two more cups of water. When the first fire erupts again I decide to help, so go to the kitchen and fill a couple of small containers with water. When I see these 2 cup measuring cups that are larger than the containers I had I decide to use them, so fill one of them up with water and take it over and throw it on the fire. 

When I get back to the fire there is a lady there that is dumping something like baking soda on the fire which is putting it out for good. I tell her that I hope that whoever the baking soda belonged to does not get upset with us for using all of it to put out the fire.

*Backyard - Covering Something Up (WILD)*
I'm in the backyard with someone else while lucid covering up something like worms that are coming up.

*Worms - People Covering Up (WILD)*
I'm someplace where these people have this dirt with these worms in it while lucid, who are trying to please me by covering up the worms, after which they make something like a cup of coffee for me. They seem to be trying to get a good opinion from me on something.

*Combination Lock - Opening (WILD)*
I'm opening this combination lock while lucid.

*Church - Arriving Early (Super Vivid)*
I'm with some friends who go to this church where we arrive real early. As it is an hour or so before the service starts I sit down in a comfortable seat and relax.

----------


## iadr

*Having Lost Something - Guy Wasting My Time (WILD)*
I seem to have lost something while lucid and am looking all over for it when this guy comes up and starts explaining something like what I need to do. I get irritated with the guy for wasting my time so make him disappear with my imagination.

*Waterfall - Looking At (WILD)*
I'm looking at this waterfall while lucid that goes about 20 feet across but only goes down about 2 feet.

*Mattress - Putting Down (WILD)*
I'm putting this large mattress with a yellow cover on it down on this bed while lucid.

*Truffula Trees - Flying Through (WILD)*
I see a forest of truffula trees ahead of me while lucid which when I fly through bend like rubber to let me around them. I go back and forth through the trees as they bend for me.

*Yellow School Bus - Getting On (WILD)*
I'm concentrating on going back in time to a meteor shower when I'm suddenly looking at this brand new yellow school bus in front of me while lucid. When a door opens on the bus I walk on and wait for what I think is going to be a meteor shower. But instead of a meteor shower the scene shifts to a new lucid at a different location.

*Casino - Long Line At The Buffet (WILD)*
I'm standing by the counter of this buffet in a casino while lucid where there is about a 45 minute line of people wanting to get in to eat. I decide to use my mind to get in quicker so begin concentrating on getting in quicker after which this other gal who is standing at the register doing nothing looks at me and asks if I have a special kind of ticket that I just happen to have. She tells me to come to the other side of the counter and she'll let me in. So I go get the wife and get ready to go in.

*Internet Specials - Looking For (WILD)*
I'm looking for some specials for something on the internet while lucid when this pickup truck drives up next to my house and says that the specials are only good after the first of the month.

----------


## iadr

*Branch - Hitting Me In The Face (WILD)*
I'm doing something with this pile of branches in this lucid when this branch comes back and hits me in the face which jolts me out of the lucid.

*Sister In Law - Supposed To Do Something (WILD)*
I'm telling someone in this lucid that our sister in law is supposed to do something when I realize that she is just my sister in law and not theirs.

*Drain - Becoming Unplugged (WILD)*
I'm looking at this plugged up bathroom sink in this lucid which suddenly becomes unplugged and drains out.

*Large Pieces Of Metal - Thinking About Eating (DILD)*
There are these four long pieces of metal in the backyard, one which is aluminum, one with is copper, one which is silver, and the last which is gold, that I'm needing to get rid of. I'm thinking that I could eat them and that they'd be good for me. When I get some sample pieces of metal I organize the large pieces of metal so I can tell which kind they are so I'll know what I'm eating. _I become lucid when I notice this large hole running through my back yard which is about 10 feet deep. I decide to save the large pieces of metal and just eat the small pieces of metal._

*Large Pieces Of Metal - Hanging On A Wall (DILD)*
There are these four pieces of metal hanging on this wall that I'm thinking about eating in this WILD. _I become lucid when this guy named Marty starts telling me what kind of metal they are so I'll know which kind I'm eating, and which ones I can eat, and which ones I should not eat._

*Pickup Truck - Full Of Yard Waste (WILD)*
I'm looking at this old pickup truck with an extended back on it that is full of yard waste in this lucid.

*Montgomery Wards - Things Hanging Down From Ceiling (WILD)*
There is this large Montgomery Wards store in front of me in this lucid which when I walk into has all of these things like streamers hanging down from the ceiling that they are selling.

*Box Of Junk - Hammer Laying On Top Of (WILD)*
I'm looking at this box of junk that needs to be thrown away in this lucid when I see a hammer laying on top that I take out to keep.

----------


## iadr

*Temple - Monks Walking To (WILD)*
I'm looking at this temple on the top of this hill while lucid, that is sitting off to the left. There are all of these guys who look like monks climbing up these stairs to get to the temple

*Driving - Toward The Airport (WILD)*
I'm driving out toward the airport while lucid taking the streets I need to get to the airport. (This was a helpful review for someplace out by the airport I needed to drive to today).

*Rope - Having Been Cut (WILD)*
I'm looking at this rope that is holding my boat to the dock while lucid when I notice it is cut. As the rope is wrapped around 3 or 4 times I decide it will hold even though one part is cut.

*Bedroom Window - Looking Out (WILD)*
I'm looking down at my backyard from my bedroom window while lucid, only I'm about twice as high as normal.

*Parking Lot - White Car Backing Out Toward Me (WILD)*
I'm walking through this parking lot while lucid when this large white car begins back out toward me. I keeps backing out toward me as I walk away from it. (A golden opportunity missed. I should have stood my ground and let the car run through me).

*Restaurant - Wife Eating With A Friend (DILD)*
The wife and I go to this restaurant to eat, only she goes somewhere else in the restaurant to eat. I'm having some sort of problem with my food. When I go to get another plate of food, I see the wife walking with this lady she used to work for who also has a young daughter with her as she appears to be vacationing in Florida now. _I become lucid when I hear someone say that my wife's friend is in the hospital._

*Pedal Boat - Trying To Get Lined Up With The Dock (WILD)*
I'm trying to get a pedal boat lined up to the dock while lucid but there are all of these weeds in the way that are making it difficult to get the boat lined up with the dock.

*Box - Looking For (WILD)*
I'm looking for a cardboard box to put some things in while lucid when one just shows up in my hands.

----------


## iadr

*Backyard - Using Animals To Move Something (Super Vivid)* 
I'm trying to move something like wood in my backyard and seem to be using these animals to move it. I'm measuring the things to see how much wood or metal content they have, after which I make some sort of adjustment to them and am able to move them.

*Carryout Place - Deciding On What Portion To Buy (WILD)*
I'm in this carry out restaurant while lucid, where they have these plastic trays for 3.50, 4.00, 5.00, and 6.00. I decide to try the one for 3.50, but when I look at it there is only one small tray in the thing instead of a large tray and two smaller trays like the 6.00 tray. When I look at the 4.00 and 5.00 tray they each have 3 trays in them, but they are real small. I decide to get the 6.00 tray.

*Carp - Spawning Areas (Super Vivid)*
I'm looking at these carp spawning area in the shallow part of the lake, and there are 4 or 5 of them instead of just one like IRL.

----------


## iadr

*Neighbor's House - More Modern Than Usual (WILD)*
I'm outside looking at my neighbors house while lucid, only his house is much larger and more modern than usual. When I look at my own house it also larger and more modern.

*Online Forum - Looking At (WILD)*
I'm looking at this online forum for supplements while lucid, and am in the section for brain enhancing supplements. When I look to see the posts in this section there are none and I'm the only one in there.

*Telling Someone About A Phone Call - Officer Being Pursued by A Possum (WILD)*
I'm telling someone how I called the sheriffs office to complain about some loud music coming from a bar while lucid, and they're telling me about how the officer was pursued by a possum as he walked toward the place.

*Trying To Leave A Building - Getting Stuck In A Revolving Door (WILD)*
I'm trying to leave this building while lucid and am going down this glass hallway. There are all of these glass hallways going in different directions. When I see this guy going toward this revolving door I head toward the door. I get in the door just as the other guy is walking out the other side, but when I get in, the door stops trapping me inside. After unsuccessfully pushing on both sides of the door to try to get out I finally remember to use my mind, so concentrate on the door and shatter it, after which I'm able to get out.

*Standing At The Counter In A Store - Trying To Register For This Website (WILD)*
I'm standing at this counter in a store while lucid needing to register at this website on this computer as I'm trying to be the 200th member to win a prize when some guy starts loading his stuff on this conveyor belt that he wants to purchase. As I'm having to get out of his way I decide to just register later.

----------


## iadr

*Park - Picnic Table (WILD)*
I'm in this park while lucid looking across the park at this picnic table in a shady area.

*Working On A High Structure - Jumping Down (Super Vivid)*
I'm working on this high structure where at one point I jump down from the top of the structure to the lower level where some friends are at. As I jump down I drag my hand against the side of the building to slow me down so I have a soft landing (only in a dream). There is a cafeteria on the lower floor that I go through with some friends and get something to eat, although I forget what I got. 

I'm back on the higher floor now with my friends when someone asks me to get them something from this fast food place. There are only a couple of things that I'm planning to get but I'm having trouble remembering what they are. I think that one of the things was a cheeseburger. 

I get in this car to go get the food and am driving down this steep hill where there is this truck that belongs to the company I'm working for that someone has left parked in the middle of the street which is blocking me. As I get closer to the truck it starts rolling down the hill although no one is in it. As it rolls slowly down the hill it goes to the side of the roadl so that I'm able to get my car through.

*Dining Hall - Clearing A Spot For Myself (WILD)*
I'm in this large dining hall where they are having something like a large Christmas party while lucid. There are all of these long tables and chairs with very few seat left as they all appear to be taken. I find these two spots together where someone had been eating as there are still dirty plates on the table. I decide to sit there so use my imagination to clear the plates off the table so that I'll have a clean place to eat.

*Boat - Trouble Starting (WILD)*
I'm watching someone who is having trouble starting this motor boat while lucid, and am telling someone that this is why I don't want a motor boat, because of the trouble starting them sometimes. This guy then says that if you leave them out in the rain a couple of times it makes them difficult to start.

*Large TV - Having To Do Something In Order To Get It To Work (WILD)*
I've bought this large TV to replace an older TV while lucid, which I'm having to go around and do something with in order to get it to work.

*Store - Waiting To Open (WILD)*
I'm in a parking lot while lucid waiting for this store to open which opens at 10:00 AM which I'm thinking is going to be a while. I then remember having done a bunch of other things so am thinking it should be fairly close to 10:00 AM now, so decide to wait for it to open.

*BBQ Grill - Trying To Open (WILD)*
There is a large BBQ grill in the backyard that I'm wanting to cook something like hot dogs on while lucid, which I'm having a difficult time getting open. I'm trying to open it from the back when I realize that I should be trying to open it from the front, after which I'm able to get it open and cook my hot dog.

*8 Inch Pipe - Doing Something With (WILD)*
I'm doing something with this 8 inch pipe while lucid, only it is much larger than 8 inches as I'm walking around it doing something.

*Shopping With The Wife - Using An American Express Card (WILD)*
I'm shopping with the wife while lucid and am getting ready to pay for our purchase. I'm wanting to use a Visa card but for some reason am having to use an American Express card.

*Stuffed Dog - Coming To Life When I Pet It (WILD)*
I'm petting this little white stuffed dog while lucid which suddenly comes to life and begins running away from me while I'm petting it.

*House - Locking The Doors (WILD)*
I'm in this large house while lucid where I'm locking the door. As I realize I'm dreaming I use my imagination to lock the door.

*Palm Tree - On Sale For $12.02  (WILD)*
I'm in this store while lucid where I see this 4 foot high palm tree that they are selling. I'm thinking that they probably want $30 or $40 for the tree, but when I look down I see the price is only $12.02, so decide to buy it.

*Band Members - Jumping Over This Metal Spike Strip (WILD)*
There is this row of metal spikes laying on the ground in this lucid which these band members are jumping over as they come to it while they are marching.

----------


## iadr

*Branches - Tossing Onto The Yard Waste (WILD)*
I pick up a small bundle of branches in this lucid and toss them out onto the rest of the yard waste.

*Storage Shed -Patching A Hole With Some Plywood (WILD)*
I'm patching this hole up on this shed while lucid by putting a piece of plywood on it and screwing it down onto these 2 X 4s.

*Poles Or Fasteners - Buying (WILD)*
I'm buying some sort of poles or fasteners at this hardware store while lucid which sell for a bit over $7 each. When I look there are 4 of them on my dolly. After deciding that I will probably need more than 4 of them I get 4 more which is all they have left.

*Hardware Store - Getting Ready To Check Out (WILD)*
I'm pushing a dolly up to this check stand in a hardware store while lucid when I notice this guy walk up on the other side who only has 2 things in his hand. Although I have only a few things on the dolly I think about letting him go ahead of me. When I notice he's pulling a dolly full of other things behind him though I decide to keep my place.

*Diving Off A Platform - Seeing Ground Below (WILD)*
I'm climbing way up on this ladder in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I'm way up high on this platform looking down at this large tub of water. I dive off the platform and do a couple of somersaults on the way down during which I suddenly stop in slow motion in the middle of one of the somersaults and am looking at the ground. As I appear to have dived off the wrong side of the platform I quickly create a pool of water to dive into.

----------


## iadr

*Outdoor Stadium - Getting Ready To Sit Down (WILD)*
I'm in this outdoor stadium with the wife while lucid and we're getting ready to sit down in this balcony area in the next to the top row. There is this guy in front of us with this wheel chair who when he gets seated takes up so much room that there's no room for us to sit down. As the row in front of us is also full I look to the top row where there are plenty of seats. So we go to the top row to sit there.

*Restaurant - Going To With Some People From Work (Super Vivid)*
I go to this restaurant with some people from work, which restaurant is like a large warehouse. The next morning I stop in this parking lot to get some towels to put in the floor board of my car for some reason. I'm needing to have something like the battery and the electrical system checked out in my car because the window is not working, so I put a request in at this place to have someone come by and check out my car.

*Water Boat - Landing In The Lake (DILD)*
I'm watching this water boat land in the lake while lucid, which I'm planning to load something into. _I become lucid somewhere in here and am needing to use the water boat for something else, so am waiting for it to come back again._

*Grocery Store - Using Some Coupons (WILD)*
I'm in this grocery store while lucid, buying some things. The checker has just rung up several things when I remember that I have the coupons for them, so I show her the coupons which she is giving me credit for. I was thinking I was going to get these 4 items for free, but it seems now like the coupons are something like 2 for 1 coupons which is giving me 2 things for free.

*Needing To Get To The Other Side - Going Through Some Water (WILD)*
I'm wanting to get across to this other area while lucid, but there is this pool of water in the way that I need to cross. I'm thinking that the water is shallow enough that I can cross it without getting my shoes too wet, but when I step into the water it is deeper than I expected and gets my shoes and socks soaked.

*Needing To Use These Boats To Measure Something - Waiting Until They Are Not Needed By The Place (WILD)*
I'm needing to use these boats from this place while lucid to put something in to measure it. But I'm waiting until the boats are no longer needed by the place so that I can use them for free.

*Turkey - Pealing The Fat Off (WILD)*
I'm in this restaurant while lucid where I have these four large turkey legs that I'm getting ready to eat. As there is all of this fat on them I'm taking the fat off with a fork before eating them.

----------


## iadr

*Stadium - Looking For Something (WILD)*
This guy is trying to help me find something in this stadium in this lucid. But the thing we are looking for is not there. Then I notice that my car looks sort of like an accordion after which this guy asks me jokingly if he can play it.

*Laundry Mat - Watching Things Moving Through (WILD)*
I'm someplace like a laundry mat while lucid where they have this pulley that things are put on which are then pulled around the place. As I'm thinking this is an efficient way to move things I'm thinking about loading it up with these things that I need to have sent to this place. But I never get the time to load them.

----------


## iadr

*Pushing Something Into Another Things - Thing Getting Stuck (WILD)*
Pushing something into this thing while lucid when it suddenly stops which jars me awake.

*Ship - Going Down A Ramp And Almost Falling (WILD)*
Going down a boat ramp on this ship while lucid when I hit a slick spot and almost fall but manage to catch myself.

*boat - Difficulty Getting Down (WILD)*
Trying to get this boat down that is on the top of thing while lucid which seems to be stuck. After the wife takes something off of it the thing comes down. When the thing comes down though it is more like a parking lot tram that we get on and ride.

*Measuring Device - Piece Of Plastic that Goes Around It (WILD)*
The wife has handed me this measuring tape device while lucid which I notice has this clear plastic piece that needs to be put over it which I'm getting ready to put on it.

*Upside Down Airplane - Looking At (WILD)*
Looking at what seems to be a large airplane while lucid, only it is upside down. It is a green and white color and says something like "The Smith 500" on it.

*Parking Lot - Car Driving Toward Me Real Fast (WILD)*
Walking through this parking lot across the street from where I grew up at while lucid when this car comes driving straight toward me real fast. I begin to panic because it seems like someone is trying to run over me, but then I see that an old friend is driving the car and is just playing, so relax and watch as he smiles and puts on the brakes before he gets to me.

*Pedal Boat - Installing A New Pedal (Super Vivid)*
In something like a pedal boat with an old girlfriend installing something like a new pedal on the front of the boat, which after we get installed the boat works real well.

*Pedal Boat - Taking Around Real Fast (WILD)*
Having just installed a new pedal on this pedal boat with this girlfriend after which I reenter the dream while lucid and am taking the boat around this place real fast with my girlfriend.

*Gym At Work - Having Forgotten My Socks   (Super Vivid)*
In this gym at work getting dressed to work out, but I've forgotten to bring my socks. As a friend has just finished working out I ask if he would mind if I borrowed his white socks to go jogging in. After he gives me his socks I realize that he is going to have no socks to wear back to work (as if he would wear his work out socks back to work). So I tell him to go and buy a pair of dress socks at this store in the building we are working in and that I will pay for the socks later.

*Lock - Needing To Get Open (Super Vivid)*
Needing to get this lock open but having no key. It takes this small key that is shaped like a skeleton key. This guy tells me that he has something that should open the lock and pulls out this fingernail clipper that has this small skeleton key on it that he is able to use to open the lock with. When I ask him where I can get a device like this he tells me that any hardware store should sell them. I assure him that I won't use the device to open other people's locks with as they all seem to use the same kind of lock.

----------


## iadr

*Health Insurance Premiums - Having Gone Up (DILD)*
It's the first of the year and they've just raised my health insurance premiums another $100 to $350 a month, after which they raise it again to $400 a month. _I become lucid at this point and lower the premiums back down to where they were_ . (What am I thinking? I should have made them free).

*Tram - Riding (DILD)*
Riding something like a tram around this place that the place is wanting to add more stops to. Wondering why they don't leave the thing the way it is. _I become lucid when they tell me that the reason they need to add more stops is to get more funding from some place. I use my imagination to add stops about 2 feet apart so that they are able to get 5 to 6 additional stops on the thing._

*Box - Needing To Add More Holes (DILD)*
This place has this wooden box that they're needing to add more holes to for some reason, so I'm trying to figure out how to get them some more holes. _I become lucid at this point and turn the thing around and drill holes in the front of it to get the number of holes they need in it._

----------


## iadr

*Lake - Needing To Fix Something (WILD)*
Needing to fix something in the lake while lucid. The place has provided me with some sort of thing that I'm able to give to these people who are helping to fix the thing for me, which thing keeps them from getting water in the thing while they are fixing it.

*Brother - Showing All Around This Building (Super Vivid)*
Taking my brother through this building showing him all around.

*On Vacation - Concerned About Having Missed A Call From Work (DILD)*
Having been out of town on vacation in Florida for the past 10 days. Getting home and being concerned that my work may have called me for work while I was gone. Seems like I was supposed to have been gone for only one week, but stayed for a few extra days. 

Living with my parents in their basement. Mom telling me that my work called earlier and told her that they had both an afternoon job and a night job and that I'm next in line to work the jobs. Trying to call my work on this large phone with large buttons, but having difficulty getting the phone to work as there are voices already on the phone when I pick it up. Turning several dials to get rid of the voices but the voices remaining. Finally seeing this button that says Open which gets rid of the voices and allows me to call out. Getting a hold of this lady who tells me I'm next in line for this utility job on both the afternoon and night shift. 

_Becoming lucid when I remember that I'm retired and no longer have to work, and telling the lady that I'm retired now and drawing a pension so don't have to work anymore, but that I might be interested in working one of the jobs anyway for some extra cash. Deciding to work the afternoon job for some extra money, and thinking about staying and working overtime on the night job, but deciding to go home instead._

*Fireplace With Towels Hanging Down - People's Names On The Towels (Super Vivid)*
In this place where they have something like a fireplace with these towels hanging down from it with these people's names on it. One of the names has a friends last name on it. The towels are being used to call people in for something. As my name is on one of the towels I'm having to stay close so that if my name comes up and they call me I'll hear them.

*Logs - People's Names On Them (WILD)*
I reenter the previous dream while lucid, only instead of towels with people's names on them there are these logs that have people's names on them and my name is next, so I'm waiting for them to call me.

*Back Yard - Long Worms (WILD)*
Walking around the back yard while lucid where I see these really long worms that are about 6 feet long which I'm putting back in the worm bin.

*Counter With Hot Chocolate - Warming Up With My Imagination (WILD)*
Looking at a couple cups of hot chocolate which are sitting on this counter but are no longer hot while lucid. Although one of the cups is on a warming plate I decide to heat it up using my imagination instead, so concentrate on it and heat it up using my imagination.

*Cheese Cake - Levitating Over My Table (WILD)*
Sitting at a table in this restaurant while lucid, looking at these two pieces of cheese cake on this counter. As someone is currently at the counter I have to wait for them to leave before getting a piece of cheese cake. There is only one piece of cheese cake left after they leave so I levitate it through the air and over to my table.

*Dream Reentry - Work (WILD)*
I reenter a previous dream while lucid where I was given the option of working this utility job where I would be driving all of these guys out to their trains. As I'm unfamiliar with the roads in this area, I create this GPS device with my imagination that takes me to any location that I specify without me having to do anything other than sit back and relax.

----------


## iadr

*Parking Lot - Needing To Get To The Back Of The Lot (WILD)*
In the parking lot of this grocery store while lucid, needing to get to the back of the parking lot. Kids walking on the side of the lot as I drive toward the back. Having to wait for another car to get through this intersection after which I'm able to get through and go to the back of the lot.

*Looking Down From A Building - White Pickup Truck (WILD)*
Looking down from the top of a building while lucid. Large white pickup truck picking up something from this warehouse.

*Wooded Area - 5 Foot Lizard (WILD)*
In a wooded area while lucid when this 5 foot lizard comes walking by.

*Leaving A Restaurant - Supervisor Buying Two Cakes (WILD)*
Leaving a restaurant with some people I used to work with while lucid. Our female supervisor is buying these two cakes, one of which is chocolate, to take back with us, as it is someone's birthday. One guy offers to carry the other cake leaving the chocolate cake for our supervisor to carry. As our supervisor is wearing high heels and there is snow on the ground I carry the chocolate cake for her.

*Large Park - Classic Cars (WILD)*
In a large park while lucid where there are all of these classic cars in the parking lot from the 1950's. (Wait a minute, I wonder if I was in a different time dimension here. Guess I'll never know since I forgot to look for a calendar)  ::?:  The women and children are across the way in this picnic area getting the food ready while the men are somewhere else where they seem to be talking about their cars.

----------


## iadr

*Water Park - Giant Spider Climbing Over A Friend (WILD)*
Someplace like a water park while lucid where they have this lazy river that I get into with some friends. I'm holding onto this friends inner tube to keep us together. This giant spider then climbs over my friend which I whack to get it off of him. We are then going down these rapids really fast enjoying ourselves.

*Caller ID - Mechanics Number (WILD)*
Looking at my caller ID while lucid where I see this mechanics phone number and name that I called last week before going to another mechanic.

*Gate - Hitting Me In The Face (WILD)*
Closing the gate to the privacy fence while lucid, only the gate is a double wood gate instead of a PVC pipe roll gate. As I try to close it the gate swings back and hits me in the face which jars me out of the lucid.

*Large Thing In Back Yard - Making Arrangements To Have It Picked Up (Super Vivid)*
Having this large thing in the backyard that I'm trying to make special arrangements to get rid of. Getting some kind of serial number from a neighbor that allows me to get rid of the things once I put the serial number on it. Later finding out that the serial number was an ID that belonged to some person who allowed him to use their ID for this. Seeming a bit unusual having someone's personal ID number on the thing until they give me their permission to use their ID, after which I'm putting the thing out by the street to be picked up.

----------


## iadr

*Van - Sticking Out In the Road (WILD)*
Having driven a van that I had gotten out of and parked on the side of the road while lucid, which I had parked crooked, which is causing it to stick out in the road. Using my imagination to move the van up next to the curb so it is out of the way.

*Game Show - Watching (WILD)*
Watching a game show while lucid where this guy is asked if human diseases can be transmitted to animals. The answer turns out to be no, because humans and animals have different types of immune systems.

*Drug Store - Looking At Someone's Order (WILD)*
Looking at this large order that someone has placed at this drug store while lucid, that takes up this large sheet on this wall. The writing on the sheet is real sloppy and the sheet is taped up with a bunch of scotch tape. Thinking about using the list myself to order some stuff since the person the list belongs to seems to have left, but deciding not to since what I want is completely different than what is on the sheet.

*Cat - Annoying Me (Vivid)*
Having a problem with my cat annoying me by walking over me but then finding a way to use this to my advantage to help in becoming lucid.

----------


## iadr

*Banana And Plantain Trees - Making Grow Faster Using Imagination (WILD)*
Doing something with these banana and plantain trees out by the lake while lucid that is causing them to grow a lot faster, after which I use my imagination to make them grow even faster.

*Car Trunk Open - Using Imagination To Close (WILD)*
Having put a plastic tote box full of something in the trunk of my car while lucid, after which I realize that the trunk to the car is open. I start to get out to close the trunk when I realize that I could use my imagination to close it. So I use my imagination to close the trunk after which I use my imagination to propel the car across the lake.

*Trying To Pull Something Over My Head - Losing It (WILD)*
Trying to pull something over my head while lucid when it slips out of my hand and I come forward without the thing jarring me out of the lucid.

*Walking By The Lake - Getting Mud All Over My Shoe (WILD)*
Walking by the lake while lucid when I sink down in some mud and get mud all over my shoe. Shaking and sliding my shoe along to get the mud off but then remembering I'm dreaming so using my imagination to clean the shoe.

*Ducks - Getting Into The House Through The Pet Door (WILD)*
Hearing all of this quacking in my house while lucid when I realize that these wild ducks have come into the house through the pet door. After getting the ducks back outside I hear them all telling me what the time is as my cuckoo clock announces the time.

*Large Warehouse - Processing Something (Super Vivid)*
Finding this large warehouse where these things are processed, but are unable to be processed right after someone buys them as something has to be changed on them first before they can be processed. Some people who have just bought the things have put their things on the assembly line which has screwed the assembly line up and caused it to stop.

*Assembly Line - Boats (Super Vivid)*
Looking at an assembly line that has all of these 8 boats on it that are having to wait until a certain time to do something. Seems like they are testing the boats by putting them in the water. I take one of the boats outside where there is snow on the ground and get snow all over the boat. As I brush the snow off the boat I can feel how cold it is.

*Looking Outside - Rain Dropping Off The Roof (WILD)*
Looking outside while lucid where rain is dripping off the roof into these large trash cans that I collect rain water in. Seeing the rain missing one of the cans so going out and lining the can up with the water.

*Looking Outside - Stray Cat Waiting To Be Fed (WILD)*
Looking outside while lucid and seeing this small stray cat that has been coming around waiting to be fed.

*Taxes - Talking To Someone About (WILD)*
Talking to someone like the IRS on the phone while lucid and explaining to them that I forgot to include a couple of stock sells on my return since I failed to receive anything from my broker on them. Telling them that I'm planning to file an amended return to include them.

----------


## iadr

*Doing Something Next To My House - Block Of Wood Hitting Me In The Head (WILD)*
Doing something next to my house when this large block of wood falls down and hits me on the head jarring me out of the lucid.

----------


## iadr

*Narrow River - Looking At Then Skiing Down (WILD)*
Looking at this narrow river through these weeds on the side while lucid. There are trees and weeds on both sides of the river. 100 yards up the river turns to the right and then bend back around to the left again. I enter the river and go skiing down it with these jet propelled skis I happen to have on.

*Bathroom - Someone In A Bathtub (WILD)*
In a house heading toward this bathroom while lucid. Thinking that some guy is in the bathtub but finding a young oriental gal in the tub taking a bath. Respecting her privacy and leaving.

*Banana Tree - Huge (WILD)*
In the backyard while lucid next to what at first seems like a large oak tree but is actually a banana tree. Someone comes over to ask me why I've not trimmed the banana tree who I tell them that this is my tree so I'll do whatever I want with it.

*Long Logs - Organizing So They Can Be Hauled Off (WILD)*
Looking at these long logs about 10 feet long piled up in the backyard that need to be hauled off while lucid. Organizing them with my mind so they can be hauled off by this truck.

*Guy Walking Toward A Truck - Having To Wait to Load The Truck (WILD)*
Watching this guy walking toward this truck on a dock while lucid, that him and another guy are planning to load. He's having to wait on something to load the truck, possibly the other guy.

*Logs - Waiting To Arrive (WILD)*
Having ordered these logs from this place while lucid that I'm waiting to arrive. Meanwhile some guy is showing me how to use these logs that he has.

*Receipts - Looking At (WILD)*
Looking at these receipts from a previous dream while lucid that are for something that I need to put up around my yard and which will allow someone else to know how much to deduct from my credit card for the things.

*New Job - Furnace Repair Man (Super Vivid)*
Having just gotten a new job as a furnace repair man which I know nothing about, and going out to train with this guy on my first day to learn how to do the job. Going to this guys house I used to work with who lives right across the street from where I used to live in Nebraska in this dream who is concerned about how much money he is going to have to pay to have his furnace repaired since there are two of us there. Letting him know that I'm only receiving minimum wage for training and not getting the full $120 an hour since I'm just training. Something real simple being wrong with his furnace like him not having it lit which we are able to quickly fix. Coming back later to fix something else that is wrong with it.

*Computer Game - Setting Up (Super Vivid)*
Training with this guy who fixes computers and going to this gals house I used to work with who is having trouble with this computer driving game. The game is so real that it looks like we are in real cars. They are having trouble finding a place for their mouse until I suggest that they move it back next to the computer she is using which works real well.

----------


## iadr

*Privacy Fence - Needing To Fix (Vivid)*
Having trouble with this privacy fence as there seems to be screws loose all around it. Some guy comes out to fix it but is unable to fix it for some reason. After doing something like cleaning some brush out of it the guy comes out again and is able to fix it.

*Lake - Large Leaches (WILD)*
Looking out at a lake while lucid and seeing these three large leaches crawling up over something like a large log. Fixing the scene by getting rid of the leaches. (Dream caused by a movies I was watching last night where this guy had 3 large leaches on his back).

*Building - Private Room (WILD)*
Floating through this building while lucid and coming to this closed door that says Private on it. Floating through the door for a look around and seeing a small conference room with a table and chairs in it.

----------


## iadr

*In A Field - Throwing Stuff Out Of This Pickup Truck (WILD)*
Out in a field in a pickup truck while lucid where these guys are picking up this stuff in the field. I'm in the back of the pickup truck throwing the same kind of stuff back out on the field that they're picking up for some reason. One of the guys gets mad at me and starts chasing me, so I'm leaving.  ;-D

*Working In The Yard - Sharp Rod Hitting Me In The Face (WILD)*
Working in the yard while lucid when this sharp rod comes back and hits me in the middle of the forehead. The rod knocks me back and jars me out of the lucid.

*Van - Needing To Back Up But Things Being In The Way (WILD)*
In the van in the driveway while lucid needing to back up, but there being all of these things like bed frames leaning up against this tree behind me that are keeping me from backing up. Using my imagination to clean everything up and moved out of the way so I can back up.

*Man Sitting At An Intersection - Someone Taking The Windows And Doors Off His Car (WILD)*
Looking at this man who is stuck at this intersection in his car while lucid when someone takes all of the doors and windows off his car while he is sitting there. (That must be a really good neighborhood.  ::chuckle:: )

*Car - Windows Not Coming Down (Vivid)*
Having this car that has something wrong with it like the windows not coming down. Someone coming by to help, but them taking all of the windows out and top off so that the car now has no windows or top on it leaving me no way to lock the car. :sad1:

*Car Having No Top - Dream Reentry (WILD)*
Reentering the dream where my car had no top or windows and fixing the car with my imagination so that it once again has a top and windows that now work.   :smiley: 

*Walking Around The House - Sticker On The Door (WILD)*
Walking around the house while lucid when I notice a sticker on the door showing that someone like UPS or FedEx has been by.

*Tire Track In The Mud - Something Wrong With My Face (WILD)*
Looking at this small tire track in this mud while lucid when I suddenly become aware of something being wrong with my face like it being broken out or something that I seem to be unable to fix. Using my imagination to fix both the track in the mud and fix whatever is wrong with my face. The tire track in the mud is easy to fix, but fixing my face takes a while as I have to concentrate on it and give it time to heal.

*Dry And Dusty Outside - Making It Rain Then Creating A Handle To Make It Rain Harder (WILD)*
In a diner where it is dry and dusty outside while lucid, where they really need some rain. Concentrating on making it rain after which it begins sprinkling lightly. People now outside dancing around and giving thanks for the rain. Imagining a large handle that can be turned to make it rain harder, then testing it out by turning it to the right after which it is raining much harder. Looking down this street that these cars are driving down where I see this large orange car like a cab getting on the road between these other cars.

----------


## iadr

*Nebraska - Visiting (Super Vivid)*
With my brother when we run into a couple the wife and I used to see at an all you can eat buffet. Then being at work and seeing a bunch of old friends I used to work with who ask what happened to me since they've not seen me for so long. Me telling them that I retired and moved to Florida, and telling them how much work I've had to do on this property I bought in Florida.

*Canal In Backyard - Using Dirt For Another Place (Vivid)*
This canal has been dug in my backyard, the dirt from which is being used to fill in this other place in the backyard. Later I have this other hole in the backyard that needs to be filled in that I'm confident I can find the dirt for.

*Dirt From Canal - Using To Make An Improvement (Vivid)*
Making some sort of improvement to my house in which the dirt from the canal is being used to make the improvement with.

*Pancakes - Eating (WILD)*
In a restaurant while lucid eating what I'm thinking are blueberry pancakes. When I bite into one of them though they are chocolate chip pancakes.

*Lady - Taking A Long Worm Out Of My Yard (WILD)*
This lade is taking this long worm out of my yard in this lucid that is about 6 feet long and which I'm thinking she should leave there to fertilize the ground. She then looks at me and smiles real big as if to apologize for taking the worm.

----------


## iadr

*Yard - Things Not Growing In One Section (Vivid)*
Things growing well all over my yard except in this one section where nothing is growing. Borrowing these things like hoses from a neighbor that I'm putting in the ground after which I'm waiting for things to grow in this area.

*Bathtub - Trying To Get It To Hold Water (WILD)*
Working on this bathtub while lucid, trying to get it to hold water. Having gotten the main part finished but needing to put in this part down by the drain that someone has given me. After getting everything put in I realize that I missed putting in this one part, so putting it in after which I'm ready to try out the tub.

*Military - Getting Ready To Go Somewhere (DILD)*
Being in the military and living on the 5th floor of this building. Getting ready to go somewhere and having brought something to read when I realize that I've forgotten this one book I've been reading. Asking the lady in charge of the bus if I can go back and get the book and telling her it will take less than 10 minutes and probably only about 5 minutes to get it. Going back to get my book and finding what I think is the book, but noticing that it is something else when I get back on the bus as it looks more like a stick. _Becoming lucid at this point when I realize that I can get the book just by imagining that I have it, so not worrying anymore about going back to get the book._ 

*Business Trip - Clothes Already Packed (Super Vivid)*
Getting ready to go to a three day business conference with some people from work, and finding out that this gal I used to work with has already packed two suitcases for me. Wondering if she has packed everything I need, so looking through the suitcases to find out. Everything I need seeming to have been packed, although she has packed some of my older underwear that I no longer wear. Being grateful that she packed everything for me since I have just gotten in and have too little time to pack. Thinking that I might need to wear a tie, so looking for a tie to take. Then noticing that my friend has already packed two ties for me. Adding one more tie to the suit case and then being ready to go.

*Wagon - Getting Ready To Take A Trip (Super Vivid)*
Getting ready to take a trip across the country on this wagon with several other people. Sitting on the top of some things that are on top of the wagon and wondering if they are going to stay on the wagon without falling off. Rearranging things a bit by taking some of the loose items and putting them in this cart that is going with us. 

Some guy having started this church who needed a lot of donations from people to get it started, and having received several donations from people who donated everything they had to the guy, who had since received many times what they had donated, while these other people who had donated nothing now having lost everything they had. Thinking I'd be willing to help the guy out since those who had previously helped him out had been handsomely rewarded afterward.

A wagon sitting next to ours then starts moving out too early before they are ready and someone falls off of it. People helping them get their wagon stopped after which someone is showing this gal who is driving the wagon how to control the horses.

----------


## iadr

*Van - Taking Something Out Of (WILD)*
Having three large things in the back of my van while lucid and having just taken one of them out leaving two more things to unload. I use my imagination to unload the other two things so I'm ready to leave.

*Peaceful River - Tour Boat Pulling Up (WILD)*
Looking at this peaceful river while lucid when this huge three story tour boat full of people pulls up.

*Zoo - Looking Down On (WILD)*
Looking down on this large hole in the ground while lucid which at first looks like a tennis court because of all the netting around it. Realizing it is someplace like a zoo when I see these monkeys swinging around on these ropes.

*Golf Tournament - Watching (Super Vivid)*
Watching this golf tournament between Tiger Woods and some other guy. They are on the last hole after climbing to the top of this hill where Tiger hits his ball real fast as if he's in a race to see who can hit their ball first. He hits the ball way too hard though and it goes way past the hole. The other guy then gets to the top of the hill and shoots his ball real fast also which goes around the hole and then goes in making him the winner.

*Playing Golf - Using Imagination (WILD)*
I'm playing golf with someone while lucid when we get to the top of this hill. I use my imagination to get the ball to go into the hole.

*Class - Sleeping (Super Vivid)*
I've gone to some kind of class in this cafeteria where this gal I like has told me that the best thing to do in the class is to sleep. So I'm laying down on this hardwood floor imagining her being with me while I'm laying there. The scene becomes so real that I actually feel her laying there with me.

*College - Having Forgotten To Complete This English Class (Super Vivid)*
Taking something like 4 or 5 classes and having forgotten to go this English class for the past month or two. Having gone to the English class regularly but then just forgetting to go to it. Being unable to remember what day or time the class meets. Thinking that maybe I could get a schedule of my classes from the school to let me know when it meets. Being about the fourth time I've taken this English class and having forgotten to complete it. 

Having also gone to this math class several times without completing it until I finally remember to continue going to it after which I complete it. Being June 28th in this dream and there being one week of school left. Thinking that I've probably missed too much of the English class to get credit for it since I've probably missed several tests, but thinking about going to have a talk with the professor to see if there is anything I can do to make up for all of the classes I missed in order to get credit for the class this time.

*Class - Having Left Sandwiches Behind (DILD)*
Having gone to this class in this large auditorium where I had left a couple of sandwiches, hamburgers I think, that I had put in these plastic bags on the floor and forgotten to take them with me when I left. Having just finished another class and needing to go back to the cafeteria for my next class, so deciding to see if my hamburgers are still there. 

Asking this security guard outside how I can get back into the auditorium, which security guard acts confused as he thinks that no classes are held in this auditorium, but showing me these doors that I can enter to check. Going into the auditorium which is now more like a classroom with several levels of desks and chairs. I've forgotten exactly where I was sitting so am looking underneath all of these desks for my hamburgers.

Finding these four roast beef sandwiches that someone else seems to have forgotten to take with them, and thinking that if I don't find my hamburgers that I could take a couple of these sandwiches to eat. _I become lucid at this point and imagine my hamburgers being there after which I find my hamburgers. I then imagine my hamburgers being heated up after which I eat them._

----------


## iadr

*Office Chair - Cords Wrapped Around The Wheels (WILD)*
Sitting in an office chair while lucid with these cords on the floor being in the way of the wheels. Trying to get the cords out of the way so I can move the chair then using my imagination to get rid of the cords so the chair will move.

*Looking Down From A Dam - Powerful Water Below (WILD)*
Way up high on this dam while lucid looking down on this awesome and powerful water below.

*Going Down A River In A Canoe - Coming To A Fairy Tale Land (WILD)*
Looking at this river while lucid that goes in the direction of a backwards S. Getting in a canoe with this motor and powering along the river. Going through this dark cave after which I come out in a place that is like a fairy tale land where it is sunny and bright with all of these large plants like lily pads everywhere.

----------


## iadr

*Working In The Yard - Wife Bringing The Phone Out To Me (WILD)*
Working in the backyard while lucid when the wife brings the phone out to me saying that someone named Taylor is on the line, who seems to be someone I had called earlier who is returning the call.

*Other Side Of The Lake - People Having A Picnic (WILD)*
Looking at a peaceful lake while lucid where I notice traffic driving by on the other side of the lake, and where there is a picnic area with people having a picnic.

*Lake - Standing On Something Like A Floating Island (WILD)*
Standing on something out in the lake while lucid, which appears to be something like a floating island as there is dirt and grass on it.

*Doorbell - Ringing (WILD)*
Hearing a doorbell ringing in the inner world while lucid which I'm thinking is a doorbell, although I have no doorbell. (My cat seems to have heard something also as she jumps up and runs downstairs waking me up).

*Two Guys Moving Their Golf Clubs - One Guy Running Into A Curb (WILD)*
Watching these two guys moving their golf clubs with these small carts they are rolling them in while lucid. One guy makes this turn alright but when the other guy tries to make the turn he hits the curb with his cart which dumps him and his golf clubs over. I decide to help him out so pick him up and dust him off and then stand his cart upright on the side of the curb.

*Carry Out Restaurant - Getting My Own Food (WILD)*
In a carry out restaurant while lucid where they have this cafeteria line where a person can select their food from. Lady from another area coming over to help me get some food. Me telling her not to bother because I can get the food myself, then imagining my plate having the food I want on it.

*Weights - Having Moved To The Top Of This Garage (WILD)*
Having moved my free weights and power rack outside in this lucid, on top of this garage like area that has grass on top of it. Thinking that this will be a good area to work out since I have more room here than I did in the house, and since I have a nice view from here. Being a little concerned about the possibility of falling off of here though, so arranging my weights so that I'm working out in the middle of the area.

*Living With An Older Lady - Lady Impressed With My Being So Organized (DILD)*
Living in this house with an older lady who has another lady staying there with her. Since it is going to be a while before we eat dinner I decide to have an orange to eat, so grab this nice juicy orange and am peeling it. _As I'm walking back and forth peeling this orange I become lucid and ask the lady if it is bothering her that I'm walking back and forth. She tells me no, but that she's impressed that I'm always so organized and no exactly what I'm doing instead of being unorganized like other people who have to keep repeating the same things over again since they don't do it right the first time. I bite into the juicy orange and begin eating it which causes me to wake up._

*Boxcar - Riding On (DILD)*
Having climbed up the ladder on the side of this boxcar and now riding down these tracks. _Becoming lucid as I'm riding down the tracks._  As it seemed a bit dangerous to climb up the ladder I had climbed onto something else first and then gotten onto the ladder from the other thing.

----------


## iadr

*Parking Lot - Cars Backed Up (WILD)*
Observing this large parking lot while lucid that has two lanes in the middle of it that these cars are all backed up in. A lady and her son walk up and get into this car in the right lane. I'm thinking that this must be the parking lot for an Amusement park that just opened since it is daylight outside. The scene changes and I'm looking at all of these cartoon characters like Mickey and Minny Mouse, and Pluto.

*Trampoline - Bouncing On (WILD)*
I'm bouncing on this trampoline while lucid, landing on my back, front, and every once in a while my feet. I finally get control of the scene and am landing on my feet each time now, after which I bounce right up onto this ledge next to this gal I like. 

*Guy With A Book - Gal Thinking It Is Her Book (WILD)*
Watching this guy with this book while lucid that this gal thinks belongs to her. The guy is sure the book belongs to him though because of something he'd done to the pages in the book like marking them.

*House On A Ledge - Flooding (WILD)*
Looking at this house while lucid that is on this ledge that drops down about 10 to 15 feet on two sides of the house. The yard has a chain link fence around it with these tall flowers and plants around the outside of the yard. The scene changes and there is water up as high as the house that is coming into the house now.

*Auditorium - All Day Conference (Super Vivid)*
In an auditorium with some people I used to work with, getting ready for an all day conference of some sort. Auditorium being full of people and me having a difficult time finding a place to sit. Wanting to sit with my friends but all of those seats being taken. Having brought a bag of glazed donuts to snack on and deciding to eat one of the donuts to help me through the morning, which tastes quite good. Considering sharing some of the donuts with those around me but then deciding to keep them all of myself in case I get hungry again.

*Auditorium - Arranging To Be By A Gal I Like (Super Vivid)*
In an auditorium with several other people, one of which is a gal I like who also likes me and who seems to be part of the management at this place. Arranging things so that I'm able to sit next to her. Figuring out a way I can sit next to this gal every time I come to this place which seems to involve buying a couple sets of silverware so that I can always have one with me when I come to this place which will allow me to sit next to her.

*Guy - Head Turning All The Way Around (WILD)*
Watching these two guys fighting while lucid which after this one guy gets knocked down to the ground the other guy is picking him up to make sure he didn't kill him, as he is going to be in a lot of trouble if he killed him. When he lifts the guys head off the ground his head turns completely around in a circle.  O_O 

*Raining - Puddle Next To The Gate (WILD)*
It's been raining outside in this lucid and there's a puddle in the middle of the driveway about 10 feet in front of the gate. I'm thankful that there's no puddle right next to the gate now since I filled that up with dirt and decide to fix this puddle, so use my imagination to fill the hole up with dirt so there's no longer a puddle there.

----------


## iadr

*Front Yard - Glass All Over The Ground (WILD)*
Walking around my front yard while lucid where there is all of this broken glass laying on the ground which I use my imagination to clean up.

*Gal With Long Black Hair - Making Love To (Super Vivid)*
Having met this gal with long black hair that I really like and who seems to really like me. Laying in bed making out with her for a long time after which we have sex.

*Gal With Long Black Hair - Going Back To See The Next Day (Super Vivid)*
Being the next day now and having returned to see the gal from the previous dream. Once again making with her in her bed. As she appears to have a lot of things she needs to get done this day, as she seems to be something like a lawyer, I tell her that I know she's busy and thank her for taking time to see me today even if only for a short time. She tells me not to worry about it, that she will always have time for me. She then asks me something about someone I told her about the previous day that I had to go and meet, and I tell her they were a friend from the internet. When she asks me about this guy named Bucket Elbow O_O I tell her that he's not really a friend but is someone I had to meet with to get something accomplished. (Bucket Elbow??? Where I where do I come up with these weird ass names. ???)

*Younger Brother - Talking To About Our Other Brother (WILD)*
Talking to my younger brother while lucid about our other brother who is a dick head who neither of us want anything to do with anymore. 

*Having To Deal With Some Guy To Get Something Done - Talking To A Neighbor About The Guy (WILD)*
Having to deal with this guy to get something done in this lucid, who I'm not friends with, but need to deal with to get this thing done. Talking to my neighbor about this guy and telling him how I have to go back and work with the guy on one more thing to get the thing done.

*Water - Watching Go Back And Forth (WILD)*
With another person while lucid watching this water going back and forth.

*Hamsters - Thinking About Moving To A New Cage (WILD)*
Having a bunch of small hamsters in this cage in this lucid, which cage has extra wiring around it go keep the hamsters from escaping through the bars. Thinking about moving the hamsters to this other cage which is larger but wondering if they will be able to escape through the bars.

*Tool Place - Calling Me (WILD)*
Someone from this tool place where I just had these chain saw chains sharpened calling me up in this lucid wanting to make sure I know how to use the chains.

*Vitamins - Getting Ready To Take (WILD)*
Getting ready to take a handful of vitamins while lucid when I remember that I'd already taken some earlier.

*Bank - ATM Machine Attached To Side Of The Building (WILD)*
Getting ready to go into this bank to talk to a banker while lucid when I notice this ATM machine attached to the side of the bank which looks like a giant keypad.

*Cat - Eating Cat Litter (WILD)*
Looking at my cat in the bathroom while lucid who is eating something out of this pile of cat litter that is on the floor. Thinking that this is probably bad for her so asking her to stop eating it.

*House In Nebraska - Being A Lot More Modern (WILD)*
Inside my old house in Nebraska looking around while lucid. Only the house is much more modern than usual as there is new furniture in it and a nice patio with patio furniture in the back.

*Being In A House I Grew Up In - Looking Through Some Things (WILD)*
I'm in this house I grew up in while lucid and am looking through all of these old pictures and things that bring back my childhood memories.

*School Building - Having Forgotten To Attend This English Class (WILD)*
In a school building while lucid where I've just attended two classes and am getting ready to enter this math class. I'd also been taking this English class that I've forgotten to go to for the past 2 weeks. As there is only one week of school left I'm wondering if there is time to make up for the classes I've missed. Trying to remember where and what time the class meets, but unable to remember either where it meets or what time it meets. (This is almost a repeat of a non-lucid dream I had last week).

*Tower - Looking At In The Distance (WILD)*
Being outside while lucid and seeing this tall tower across the way that I think about flying over to, but become too awake to continue the lucid.

*Walmart - Being A Lady Looking At Lawn Chairs (WILD)*
Being a lady in this lucid and being in a Walmart looking at all of these balls that are around one foot in diameter, after which I'm looking at lawn chairs.

*Mortal Mist - Looking At The Intermediate Task Of The Month (WILD)*
I'm on the Mortal Mist dream site while lucid looking at the Intermediate Task of the Month. When I open the post it says in large bold letters "BE YOURSELF" which I interpret to mean to let the lucids flow naturally instead of trying to control them.

*Theater - Entering (WILD)*
Standing in this foyer of this movie theater while lucid looking at these four doors that go into this dark theater. Entering the theater and seeing several guys wearing these white turbans toward the front of the theater. Sitting down at the back of the theater.

----------


## iadr

*Trash - Putting Out (WILD)*
Being outside the gate putting some trash out while lucid when the wife brings the large box out in the wheel barrel that has some kind of brand new machine inside. I'm wondering why she'd be throwing this away since it is brand new, so take it and put it back inside the gate.

*Spreadsheet On Dreams - Setting Up (WILD)*
Setting up some sort of spreadsheet in Excel while lucid to keep track of the number of different type of dreams I have each night. There are about 6 different categories that I'm wanting to keep track of.

*House In Nebraska - Taking A Chimney Out Of The Ceilling (WILD)*
In the back room of my old house in Nebraska with a couple of other guys while lucid taking this chimney out of the ceiling that belonged to a wood burning stove that used to be there. When we get the chimney out there is this huge hole in the ceiling that much larger than the chimney we just took out, so I'm trying to figure out how to cover up the hole.

*Wife - Cats Following (WILD)*
Watching the wife outside while lucid who seems to be on the neighbors dock as she is on the side of the yard. There are these two cats with her both of which are real fluffy, one of which is while and the other which is orange.

*Inside A House - Looking At This Huge Door (WILD)*
Inside this house while lucid looking at the front door which is a huge heavy duty door something like you'd see on the Adams family house.

*Basement - Pinball Machine With Lots Of Balls (Super Vivid)*
Living in the basement of this house with some gal who is my girlfriend. There are a couple of pinball machines in the basement, one which is brand new, and the other which is several years old. I'm playing the newer machine which has all of these balls. Instead of having only one ball in play at a time, this machine has about 20 balls that come into play. I'm flipping the balls as fast as I can because there are so many of them. There are 4 flippers on the machine with two of them being at the bottom and two being half way up the side.

On my first set of balls I do fairly well, but when the second set of balls comes out I lose several of them down the middle at the start because there are so many of them. I'm trying the best I can to keep the rest of the balls in play. While playing the machine several people come over and start watching, one of who is this guy who owns the place (wait a minute, what happened to the basement I was playing the machine in where I lived ?). I'm telling the guy how he must like me since he lets me do anything I want when I here.

*Upstairs Bedroom - Guy Looking In The Window (WILD)*
The wife and I are sleeping in our upstairs bedroom while lucid when the wife sees this guy looking in the back window. He looks in the window three times, one time of which I see him. When I go and look out the window though he is no where to be found.

*Worms - On The Windows (Super Vivid)*
Having something like a bunch of worms on the windows of this house when someone gives me this thing with a bunch of buttons on it which when pressed gets rid of the worms. As there are about as many worms on the window as there are buttons on the thing I press all of the buttons which gets rid of the worms. Later some more worms show up but there are much fewer than before. When I press the buttons this time I need only to press a few of the buttons since they are so few worms this time.

----------


## iadr

*Sod - Putting Down (WILD)*
Having four pieces of sod while lucid that have this small round piece of dirt coming out of the bottom of them that goes into the ground. Putting the sod into the ground and then concentrating on making the round pieces of dirt grow larger which causes the sod to start spreading. Then putting down four more pieces of sod.

*Centipede - Climbing Over Me (WILD)*
Feeling something climbing across me while lucid which when I look is a centipede. (When I wake up my cat is standing on top of me.  ::chuckle:: )

*Riding A Large Airplane - Crashing Into A Barn (Super Vivid)*
After being delayed about 30 minutes due to mechanical problems I take off in this large commercial airplane with several other people. After taking off the airplane makes a sharp turn and comes back toward the runway where it goes underneath these other two planes that are taking off. When another plane appears right in front of us our plane shoots straight up in the air to avoid hitting it. The plane then descends back down again and we are flying only about 20 feet above the ground. As the plane is rocking back and forth as it hovers over the ground I sense that something is wrong. 

As we are heading toward this large metal barn I brace myself for the impact, but as we crash through the barn I feel nothing. The plane stops in the middle of the barn and everyone gets out of the plane. The pilot is checking this wire underneath the plane that sways 12 V on it that appears to have something wrong with it. The pilot then brings this gunny sack full of loose food in it for us to eat. I take a couple of chocolate chip cookies out of the sack and begin eating them. My cat then shows up and wants part of my cookie. Knowing that chocolate is bad for animals I do my best to get a piece of the cookie that has no chocolate in it and give it to my cat. Another guy and I are now looking at the wire that the pilot disconnected from the plane and hooking it back up when I wake up.

*Locker Room - Friend Disappearing Through A Brick Wall (WILD)*
Walking into this locker room while lucid where this guy I know is in the shower. When he hears me he asks if it is me and I tell him it is after which he tells me he just wanted to make sure since he doesn't like some other kind of people. When I walk into the shower to talk to him he opens this door that has a brick wall behind it and disappears through the brick wall.  O_O

----------


## iadr

*Door - Standing Up Next To This Fence (WILD)*
Being outside by the privacy fence while lucid struggling to stand this door up next to the fence, then using my imagination to stand it up.

*Jungle - Flying Over At Night (WILD)*
Flying over this mysterious and awesome looking jungle at night in what seems like a helicopter while lucid. The scene changes and it is now daytime and I'm flying down a road that appears to be in the middle of the desert as there is sand everywhere.

----------


## iadr

*Long Hill - Riding Down On These Coat Hangers (Super Vivid)*
Being at the bottom of this large hill with a large group of people who I seem to be in charge of. Wanting to go on this long thing that comes down the hill. So many people being in our group that we decide that only a third of us can go down the thing at a time. A third of us walking up to the top of the hill and getting on these things that look like coat hangers that go down this cable or belt and take us down the hill. 

After most of our group has gone down the hill I begin thinking that I should have let someone at the bottom of the hill know when we started going down the hill so that they could start up the hill since it takes so long to walk up the hill. Then seeing them already walking up the hill and almost to the top so thinking they must have started walking to the top a short time after we started. Noticing now that the ride has more spaces on it that I had originally thought so that my group will be able to go on it a second time.

*Factory Outlet - Walking Up To With Some Lady (WILD)*
Walking up to this factory outlet store with some gal while lucid, which is the same factory outlet store I remember being in during an earlier non-lucid dream. Seems like they sell shoes here in addition to some other things. There is a golden labrador retriever that stays behind watching us as we enter the store.

*Bumper Cars - Riding (WILD)*
Riding these bumper cars with a friend while lucid. When I look down it is all muddy underneath us.

*Clothes Line Wire - Running Into (WILD)*
Walking toward a clothes line wire while lucid, which I run into with my head after which I use my imagination to raise the clothes line wire.

*Recycling Tub - Throwing Broken Glass Into (WILD)*
Being out in the yard while lucid, putting plastic bottles into this recycling tub when I find a bunch of broken glass on the ground which I also throw into the recycling tub.

*Large White Garbage Truck - Riding On The Back Of (WILD)*
Being someone else in this lucid and getting on the back of this large white garbage truck and riding it down the road.

*Plastic Tubes - Cutting (WILD)*
Cutting these small plastic tubes while lucid by cutting them into groups of three and then putting them together to use for something.

*Cat - Crossing The Street (WILD)*
Walking this cat walk across the yard while lucid who then comes to the street where this car stops and talks to him, ;-D  after which he crosses the street.

*Turtle - Floating On Top Of The Water (WILD)*
Watching this guy sitting on this dock fishing while lucid, then seeing this giant turtle that is about 3 or 4 feet in diameter floating on top of the water.

*Hotel - Door Being Open (WILD)*
Laying in bed watching TV with the wife in this hotel room while lucid when I notice that the door is open. Thinking that we should keep the door shut, so shutting it.

*Tool Store - Having Bought A Miter Saw (Super Vivid)*
Having gone to this tool store across town which is on the same street that I live on and having bought some kind of miter saw in addition to have dropped something off there to have fixed. 

Getting home and realizing that they forgot to give me the saw that I paid for. Going back to the store with the wife this time and asking to speak to the guy who checked me out at this long counter. 

The guy having realized that he forgot to give me the saw after I had left, but someone from another store now having picked up the saw to sell to someone in their store. Another guy in the store asking the guy to see if he can get the saw back to sell to me since they will make more money if they sell it in their store rather than the store that picked it up which is in Des Moines, Iowa. 

Waiting in a waiting room to see if they can get the saw back. Meanwhile remembering something that I had needed to get done at work before going home so working on it. (I seem to be at work at this point). 

After about 2 hours deciding that this place must have forgotten about us, so deciding to go back up to the counter and ask them to give me a refund for the saw I had bought earlier. Being really surprised at how patient the wife has been this whole time. Going back up the counter and the guy giving me a used saw to use and keep for free while they wait for a new saw to come in for me.

*Store With All Of These Old Heroes - General Patton (Super Vivid)*
Being at a store where this guy is showing me all of these old heroes one of which is General Patton.

*Electronic Device - Taking In To Return And Being Given A Large Boom Box To Use With It (Super Vivid)*
Going to this store to return this electronic device like a CD player that I had bought that doesn't work on any of my devices when I get home. Taking the device to work and also having a difficult time getting it to work there also until someone hooks it up to this one device for me that is some kind of Net device where it works.

Going back to the store to return the thing and them giving me this giant boom box for free that I can use the device with until they get this other device in that they are also going to give me for free. I'm thinking this is a pretty good deal.  ;-D

----------


## iadr

*Walking Down A Sidewalk - Participating In A Rally (WILD)*
Walking down this sidewalk with a bunch of people while lucid participating in what appears to be some sort of rally.

*Car - Force Field Being Put Around (DILD)*
Riding in a car with someone while lucid when something stops us. _Becoming lucid at this point as something like a force field is being put around our car._

*River - Turning Into A Highway (WILD)*
Looking over this tall grass at this river on the other side while lucid which turns into a highway as I continue looking at it.

----------


## iadr

*Runway - Large Airplane With Lots Of People Around It (WILD)*
Looking at a large airplane on a runway while lucid. As there are people walking around all over the place I'm thinking that this must be someplace like an airshow. I then hear what sounds like a bee flying around in my inner world.

*Floating Along Some Sand Dunes - Joining A Young Lady In A Swing (WILD)*
Floating along these sand dunes that go around a mountain on the left side. After getting around the mountain there is a young lady sitting in this large swing up ahead who is taking up only about 1/4 of the swing and wanting me to join her. I join her on the swing and we swing together.

*Ghetto Area - Jogging Through (Super Vivid)*
Jogging through this unfamiliar area of town where the street goes back a couple of blocks into this section that looks like a ghetto. Some guys asking me if I can pick up a couple of things for him and me telling him that I'm unable to do this since I have no bag with me to carry them in. Someone earlier having asked me to help them with something and me having ignored them. I hurry up and jog out of this area.

*Van - Backing Up To A Conveyor Belt (DILD)*
Having a van full of stuff that I'm trying to back up to this conveyor belt, but am having a difficult time getting the van lined up right with the conveyor belt. Driving forward and then trying to back up again. _Becoming lucid when I see a sign showing how to get lined up withe the belt, so trying it once again using the sign as a guild. Filling the van up with all kinds of stuff like food after unloading it._

*Chair - Backing Up To Fill A Container With Yard Waste (WILD)*
Backing up in this chair while lucid so that I can fill this container with yard waste. 

*Riddle -Being Told That I'm A Riddle (WILD)*
Someone in this lucid telling me that I'm a riddle but there is no Riddle Bob. (Interestingly, I know a guy with a last name of Riddle whose first name was actually mentioned in the dream which I changed to Bob to protect the innocent  ;-D).

*Car - Backing Up To A Pool Of Water (WILD)*
Backing my car up to this water while lucid which when I look at am surprised at how deep it is, as it about 4 feet deep.

*Healing Service - People Getting Healed (WILD)*
In this large healing service while lucid where lots of people are getting healed.

*Email - Titled Cattails (WILD)*
Looking at an Email while lucid when I see an Email titled Cattails which I'm thinking must be a reply from a friend. When I check I see that it is a reply from a friend.

*Handicapped Lady - Wandering Into My Yard (Super Vivid)*
This handicapped lady comes walking into my yard with a cane selling vitamin supplements from some place called Nutrilite, who I tell that I have no interest in since I eat right to stay healthy. 

She has this video camera with her that she is using to take pictures of everything in my yard which begins to annoy me, after which I tell her there is nothing on this property that she needs to concern herself with. 

I tell her that she can check with some neighbors in a nearby apartment building to see if any of them might be interested in her supplements, after which she acts surprised and asks if it would be alright if she went over to talk to them. I tell her that I'm unable to give her permission to go into the apartment complex since I don't own them, but that if she wants to go over there she will probably find some people interested in her supplements, after which she limps off with her cane.

*Dad - Fixing His Lawn Mower (Super Vivid)*
My dad has shown up with something like a riding lawn mower that I'm trying to fix for him. After taking the thing apart I have to put these two large black screws back on both sides and then put some other kind of screw on both sides to get the thing back together. 

After putting all four screws in and putting the thing together I notice that one of the black screws has come out on the left side, so I'm trying to get it back in without taking the whole thing apart again.

I end up having to take the entire thing apart again to get the black screw back in and am having trouble getting the thing back together now. I wake up frustrated and glad to be out of the dream.

*Being Sunday Morning - Sleeping In (False Awakening)*
It is Sunday morning and I've just woke up glad that it is Sunday and have decided to sleep in a bit longer. (IRL it is actually Monday morning. I wake up for real confused about what day it is at first.  ;-D)

----------


## iadr

*Sleeping In A Cottage On The Parents Property - Parents Driving Up With A Dog (Super Vivid)*
Sleeping in this cottage on the parents old property when the parents drive up outside with my brother who is driving them. While they're parking their car I decide to go ahead to bed and talk to them in the morning. They have this dog with them that I pet when it comes over to the cottage and I tell the parents that it is the neighbors dog as I've seen it out here before.

*Playing Football - Ducking To Avoid Being Hit (WILD)*
Playing football against Suh from Nebraska and some other huge guy while lucid. When the ball is hiked to me I duck down to avoid being clobbered by Suh as he rushes toward me.

*Large Machine With Various Functions - Entering (DILD)*
Standing in front of this huge machine that has four separate functions, one which takes a person to a different time period, and another which can change a person's sex. After entering the time machine part I find myself in another time period somewhere although the recall of this part is sketchy with the only thing I remember being unable to find anyone to talk to. _I become lucid at this point and enter the machine again, only this time enter the sex change part of the machine. When I come out I look like a female, but still feel like a male. I decide that this won't work, so change myself back to look like myself again._

----------


## iadr

*Playground - Girls Playing (WILD)*
Being somewhere like a playground while lucid where all of these kids faces are appearing in front of me. Then seeing these girls holding onto the hands of these other girls and spinning them around in a circle off the ground.

*Carnival - Swings (WILD)*
Being in the middle of this carnival while lucid that is full of people watching all of these rides, especially this swing ride that is going around and around with these kids. There is a circus tent in the distance with a large clowns face on the front and there are people in front of the tent soliciting people to come into the circus. Upon entering the tent it is very quiet as I am one of the first people there.

*Church - Young People Wearing Jogging Suits (WILD)*
In a church while lucid with all of these young people wearing these jogging outfits as it appears they are getting ready to participate in something like a benefits walk.

*Working In The Yard - Gathering Yard Waste ()*
Doing a lot of work out in the yard, after which I have a lot of yard waste that needs to be thrown away. Before throwing away anymore yard waste though, the yard waste that is already there has to be processed or used by someone. There are some neighbors that I'm thinking could process some of the yard waste for me, after which whatever is left over could be picked up by this truck.

*Hotel Room - Needing Two More Roommates (Super Vivid)*
Standing at the front of this long line of people in front of this hotel room where I had stayed at earlier and am now getting ready to stay at again. The people in the line all seem to be guys who are there to interview with me to be my roommate in the hotel room. As the guy standing next to me is a young guy who I used to work with who was roommate the last time I stayed at the hotel, I decide to have him for a roommate again without interviewing him.

There are four beds in the hotel room, so we are going to need to find two more roommates. When the door to the hotel room opens and my friend and I walk inside, all of the other guys in the line seem to think that other vacancies have been filled so start leaving. I remember these other two fellows who were our roommates the last time we stayed at the hotel and am thinking we should try to find them to see if they'd like to stay with us again.

----------


## iadr

*Property - Needing To Fix Things On* 
Checking out these three things that need to be fixed on this property to find out what impact they'll have on the property once they are fixed. Deciding that they all need to be fixed so planning to fix them all. 

*Gym - Talking Pad (Super Vivid)*
Needing to get these three things done at the gym. Three female instructors teaching these classes at the gym who are each trying to get a separate thing done. All three of them are having a difficult time getting their thing done until one of them finds a way to get their thing done by changing her voice a certain way while doing the exercises. She has this pad she is using for her exercises which when she pushes a certain way makes this noise that sounds like someone talking. She pushes down on it a certain way to cause it to say something she wants me to hear as she seem to be wanting my approval for what she is doing. I'm thinking how neat it is that she can press down on this pad to make these talking sounds.

*Gym - The Bag (Vivid)*
Back in the gym again where this other instructor is putting these things in this bag in order to accomplish her task. Her bag is full of these things that she uses to accomplish her task with.

*Pile Of Something - Moving To Another Pile (WILD)*
Moving this pile of stuff from a previous dream while lucid over to this pile of things that are already done.

*Parent's House - Buying Tickets To A Dance (Super Vivid)*
At the parents house with the parents and brothers on a Friday morning when I see these two attractive gals from a local high school walking up toward the back door selling something. As I'm wearing shorts but have no shoes or socks on I go into the bedroom to put some shoes and socks on. While putting my shoes on the gals come into the house and sell a couple of tickets to this dance to this guy who just happens to be in our house, after which the guy comes into the bedroom and shows me the tickets he bought. 

When I go into the other room and ask this gal if she's selling tickets to a dance at the local high school she tells me that she's selling tickets to a dance at this other more modern high school called something like Sterling Heights and that they are one dollar each. When I pull out my billfold to buy a couple of tickets my billfold is real bulky as I had had folded a lot of money in half earlier and stuffed it in my wallet. I had taken two dollar bills out of my wallet earlier that I had planned to pay her and am now trying to remember if I paid her yet or not. When I find the dollar bills still in my pocket I take them out and pay her for two tickets to the dance.

When I give her the money for the tickets she gets the tickets out of this things and they all go flying across the room and land on this bed like a deck of cards that are being shuffled. At first I'm trying to keep the cards in order as I put them back together as I'm thinking they have seat numbers on them that need to stay together, but after realizing that they are deck of cards that need to be in no particular order I just put them back together without worrying about what order they're in. I grab a couple of cards which after looking at don't like, so pick out a couple more cards ending up with a King and a Queen or diamonds.  

I'm now trying to decide who to ask out to the dance and have very little time because the dance is this evening. I'm trying to figure out how to get in touch with this gal that I dated about 40 years ago to ask her to the dance when this list of names appears in front of me. As I'm unable to remember her last name I try to remember her first name but am unable to even remember her first name. :sad1: I finally remember her last name but am thinking that she may have gotten married by now and changed her name, so just look for her first name on the list. I then remember a gal that I liked and thought about asking out, but just never got around to calling, but am unable to remember her name. I think about calling this other gal that I liked and thought about dating, but am only able to remember her first name. I finally wake up.

*Dream Reentry - Finding This Gal On A Boat (WILD)*
(The best way to handle a nightmare like the above dream is to just reenter it and change it around, so I reenter the previous dream and am lucid this time.) When I see this gal I used to know on this large boat I get on the boat. I first have to put this life jacket on which only has one float on it which I put on my back and then tie the thing on the front. 

When I ask the gal if she'd like to go to this dance with me she says "sure" and tells me she's always wanted to go see this place where the dance is being held. We decide to spend the day together and go to the dance later, so go out and enjoy the boat ride together. As we leave the inside of the boat to go out on the deck there is this thin carpet on the deck of the boat.

As we walk out onto the deck holding hands the boat takes off really fast, but it is going across this land. I change the scene with my imagination to have us going through water which is more enjoyable. As it begins getting dark we decide to stay on the boat as they are having a dance on the boat now.

----------


## iadr

*Lake - Viewing Houses Across The Lake (WILD)*
Noticing these houses across the lake while lucid when my attention gets directed to this one house that is more modern than the other houses. Looking in their backyard where these bushes appear to have just been planted and then noticing these other bushes that have stickers on them. Then noticing a chain link fence that goes around the yard.

*Large Boat - Watching Come To Shore (WILD)*
Watching this large boat come into shore from the ocean while lucid, which boat is filled with seats like an auditorium. Although there are a few rows of seats that are roped off, most of the rows are available to sit in. Boarding the boat and sitting in a seat under this canopy where I'm able to stay cool.

*Ram - Having Two Faces (WILD)*
Looking at this ram while lucid that has an extra face sticking out beside its head and praying for it to be healed. Using my imagination to get rid of the extra face so that it looks normal.

*Driving Down A Road To A Theme Park - Taking An Early Exit (WILD)*
Driving down this road that appears to go to a theme park while lucid when I notice this exit on the right that I forget what it says but which I'm thinking probably goes to the theme park like the other exits although not being the main exit. (The name on the exit was as clear as it could be during the lucid but disappeared when I went to record it).

*Bookcase - Loose Panel In Back (WILD)*
The wife is showing me this bookcase in this lucid that the back panel has come loose on that I'm needing to fix. Fixing the panel using my imagination.

*Large Dig Site - Digging Holes (Super Vivid)*
Digging this hole with a shovel on a large dig site at night it seems as it is dark outside. There are several other people here who are also digging holes. The lady in change of the site is having us dig these holes to get something like roaches out of this place, and we only have a certain amount of time to do it. I dig the hole fairly deep but have to stop digging to do something else. The other guys who are digging still have a ways to go when their time runs out, so have to put something in their holes to hold them in place until they can come back and finish them. After finishing my first hole I begin working on another hole choosing one that has a smaller requirement so I'll be able to finish it. 

*Dig Site - Watching This Guy Dig A Hole (Vivid)*
Watching this guy dig a hole with a shovel at this dig site.

*Office Building - Playing Musical Offices (Super Vivid)*
Going with several people in these cars after which we are all in this place that has several glass offices in it. There are 12 of us all together and we are playing a game like musical chairs, only we're using the glass offices instead of chairs. When the music stops we are supposed to have something like a short class with everyone in the same office with us. I always manage to get into a room with several other people when the music stops. When the music stops this one time everyone except this one guy who I used to know is in the same office, leaving the one guy to go to a class by himself.

*Backyard - Tilted (WILD)*
Looking at the corner of my backyard while lucid, only I'm tilted sideways which make the yard look tilted. As I move to the other side of the yard I'm still tilted sideways, only on the other side of the yard, which makes the yard still look tilted, only from the other direction.  ;-D

----------


## iadr

*Cat - Not Liking This Food I Gave Her (WILD)*
Having mixed some sort of human food in my cat's food while lucid which I'm thinking she will like, but which she ignores by pushing it out of the way with her paw.  ;-D

*Looking At A Peaceful Lake - People Getting Into These Canoes (WILD)*
Outside in this wooded area by a campsite looking at this peaceful lake while lucid, where some people are getting into these canoes getting ready to go out onto the lake.

*Park - Ducks Wanting To Be Fed (WILD)*
Being in this park by a lake while lucid where these two ducks walk up to me wanting to be fed.

*Jogging - Cars Getting In My Way (WILD)*
Jogging through this park while lucid when these two cars pull out in front of me in the way which I have to go around.

*Work - Buyout (Super Vivid)*
Being in line for the large buyout at work of about $500,000 when I notice that this gal who is supposed to receive some sort of buyout for this injury she sustained at work. Thinking I could help her receive more money by recalculating the buyout I'm supposed to receive until I find out that she's receiving something like 4 1/2 million dollars for her buyout which the company seems to have no problem paying her. As she's receiving her buyout for having flipped out and gone crazy I'm wondering if I could act crazy by going around talking to invisible people to receive a larger buyout myself.  ;-D

*Park - Decorative Angel (WILD)*
Looking at this large decorative angel in this park while lucid that looks like this angel the wife sets up at Christmas time.

*Park - Pushing A Shopping Cart (WILD)*
Pushing a shopping cart through this park while lucid when the wheels get stuck in this mud. Using my imagination to levitate the cart over the mud.

*Wife - Throwing Bread To These Ducks (WILD)*
It is evening time in this lucid and the wife is throwing bread out to these ducks.

*Wife - Standing At The End Of This Long Line (WILD)*
Seeing the wife standing in this long line someplace like Disney World while lucid, then levitating her and placing her at the front of the line where I join her. (This is one of the great things about controlled lucids...no more long lines).

*Park - Car Coming Down The Road Behind Me (WILD)*
Jogging next to the road in this park when someone yells at me to watch out for this car coming down the road behind me. When I look around there is a white jeep coming down the road behind me which could hit me if I moved out into the road, so I stay on the side of the road. (Darn, missed a golden opportunity here to let a car run through me  :sad1 :smiley: 

*Barbells - Moving (WILD)*
Having just moved this steel barbell out of this small house while lucid when I notice another barbell with these silver plates on it.  Picking up the barbell with the silver plates with my imagination and moving it out also.

*Wife - Standing Outside A Gift Shop (WILD)*
Seeing the wife standing outside this gift shop someplace like Disney World while lucid who after I talk to goes inside to shop.

*Walking Down A Path - Blocks Appearing On The Path (WILD)*
Walking down this path while lucid when these blocks appear in the middle of the path. Floating over the blocks, then continuing to float the rest of the way down the path.

*Weed - Pulling Out Of The Ground (WILD)*
Pulling this weed out of the ground while lucid which is really stuck in the ground. Using my imagination to pull it out of the ground which is much easier.

*Attraction - Roped Off (WILD)*
Walking by this large attraction someplace like Disney World while lucid that someone seems to have had an accident in as it is all roped off so that no one can get in now.

*Ducks - Chasing A Squirrel Off (WILD)*
Watching these ducks on this thing while lucid eating something like bird feed, who when this squirrel comes up onto the thing to get some food, they chase it off.

*Documents - Enlarging the Print On (WILD)*
Having a stack of documents that need to be signed and notorized while lucid in which the print is quite small on. Enlarging the print using my imagination so they are now easier to read.

*Boat - Rowing Up Onto This Dock (WILD)*
Rowing this boat toward this dock while lucid which I end up rowing right up onto the dock. O_O

----------


## iadr

*Turtle - Floating In The Lake (WILD)*
Watching this fairly large turtle floating out in the water while lucid that has his head stretched out, but who pulls his head back in when he notices that he's being watched.

*Needing Two IDs - Having Only One (WILD)*
Being somewhere where they ask to see two IDs, but having only one to show them. Using my imagination to create a second ID to show them.

----------


## iadr

*Lake Surrounded By Tall Trees - Looking At From High In The Air (WILD)*
Being way up high while lucid looking down on this very peaceful lake surrounded by these tall trees.

*In A Car - Trying To Cross A Busy Street (WILD)*
Being in a car while lucid waiting to cross this busy street. The traffic finally clears and there are no more cars coming which allows me to cross the street (I wonder what it would feel like to drive out into the middle of the street and let one of those cars smash into my car. I'll have to remember to try that, and then amaze everyone by reshaping my car after the crash.  ;-D)

*Gal - Frying Hamburgers (WILD)*
Watching this gal with a nice butt who is wearing these tight jeans while frying these hamburgers while lucid. Thinking I'd like to get to know her more intimately, but instead using my imagination to fry and then turn over a fresh batch of hamburgers for her.

*Fat Lady - Being Married To (Super Vivid)*
With this fat lady who seems to be my wife (I guess I deserve this for not getting into that last lucid with the attractive gal any better  ::chuckle:: ) While talking to these people I say some things I shouldn't have like how it sucks being married to a fat lady, which she hears. She's all pissed off at me now and wants to go home.  :sad1: I finally get her calmed down by explaining to her how I was just referring to relationships in general and not our relationship.   :smiley:  While driving home she starts pushing me and then gets on top of me to squash me  ::help:: ,  but it doesn't hurt. I'm thinking that there must be something protecting me from being squashed by her.

*Fat Lady - Driving With In A Car (Super Vivid)*
Being in a car with this fat lady who is my wife again, trying to get through this bad place in the road that is all muddy. I'm thinking that because of how heavy the lady is that we are probably going to get stuck in the mud.  :tumbleweed:

*Work - Commercial (Super Vivid)*
Working somewhere where I'm watching this commercial with this black family like the Cosby family in it on this computer screen. The mom first comes walking through and says something, after which the youngest daughter then comes through and says something, after which the oldest daughter come through and says something, after which the mom says something again. 

Watching the commercial several times during which time this lady in charge of the office comes over and asks me about the commercial, who I tell that it was a pop up that came up when I went to this website. The lady then tells me that they are going to get to the bottom of this because they want to know everything that was said on the commercial.

*Looking Through Some Fog - Going Down This Ditch (WILD)*
Looking through this fog while lucid where I notice a ditch with a lot of leaves in it. There is a bridge that goes over the ditch up ahead and there is a bit of water in the ditch. I'm then in this inflatable boat going throw the ditch.

*Looking At Some Mountains In The Distance - Being In A Boat That Is Rocking Back And Forth (WILD)*
Looking at these black mountains in the distance while lucid that look like coal mountains. Coming to this place that has these signs that look like street signs sticking out on this door that has four different signs on it, each pointing a different direction. Going through this door on the left and ending up in this boat that is rocking back and forth. Thinking that the boat might tip over so using my imagination to sturdy the boat after which it is floating in the air.

----------


## iadr

*Garden Center - Long Line (WILD)*
In the garden center of a store while lucid where I ask about something that they send me to another area to find. As there is a really long line with about 20 to 30 people in it and only one cashier in this area, after waiting in line for about a minute I decide to go back over to the garden center to check out. There is no one in line at the garden center when I get there.

*Concrete Bleachers - Climbing Up (WILD)*
Climbing up these concrete bleachers at what seems to be an auto stunt show while lucid. The wife who is ahead of me keeps climbing two to three steps at a time getting ahead of me (that will be the day  ::chuckle:: ). I use my imagination to speed myself up so I can catch up with her. We go all the way to the top where there is a nice breeze to watch the show.

*Skyscraper - Diving Off Of (WILD)*
Being taken up this very high cliff while lucid when I remember the task of diving off a skyscraper. When I concentrate on finding a skyscraper, the cliff in front of me turns into a tall skyscraper that is built into the cliff. I float up to the top of the skyscraper and land. 

Because of the way it looks with these bars across the front of it, I decide that this must be somewhere in London. Although the side I was on was built into the cliff, the other side looks more like a traditional skyscraper as there are tall building all around it. 

As I go back to the cliff side and get ready to dive off I begin feeling weak, so back up and take a deep breath. I then run toward the side and dive off head first. After tumbling through the air for a while I begin to sense that I'm getting close to the ground, so concentrate on leveling out, after which I come down to a soft landing. The top of the building is barely visible as I look up.

*Raccoon - Sticking His Head Out Of My Dishwasher (WILD)*
In the kitchen while lucid where I sense a cat is trying to get into my house. Only it's not a cat, it's a raccoon and his head is sticking out of my dishwasher where he is trying to squeeze out. I close the door to the dishwasher to keep him from getting into my house.

*Parking Lot - Three Cars (WILD)*
Walking though this parking lot outside a Walgreen store while lucid where there is this car with these people in it who are listening to a radio. There is a sheriffs car next to it and a black pickup truck next to the sheriffs car. Something happens, but I forget what it was.  :norecall:

*Piece Of Ground - Being Picked Up And Moved (DILD)*
Watching this piece of ground that is about to be destroyed by something like a floor where there is this fellow who seems to have found favor with God is standing. I become lucid when the ground he is standing on is picked up and moved over to another place which leaves a large hole where it was at.

*Lake - Kids Swinging On A Vine (WILD)*
Looking at this peaceful lake that has a large tree by it while lucid, where these kids are swinging out over the lake and dropping off into the lake.

*Piece Of Ground - Being Moved Over To The Side (WILD)*
Watching this guy standing on this piece of property that God picks up and moves over to the side. (Repeat of an earlier dream, only was lucid the entire time this time).

----------


## iadr

*Shady Park - Driving Through (WILD)*
Driving through this shady park while lucid where there are trees everywhere. Trying to find my way somewhere.

*Water Park - Conveyor Belt Ride (WILD)*
Being someplace like a water park while lucid where there are people everywhere. Looking at this conveyor belt like thing that goes through this water that people are riding around the park on.

*Driving Down A Street - Letting Cars Run Through My Car (WILD)*
Going down this fairly busy street in a car while lucid when a car comes out of a side street to make a left turn onto the road I'm on to begin heading toward me. I decide to try something different by letting the car run through my car, so pull over into the left lane and let the car run through us. The car runs through us without even noticing us, like we're a ghost. After driving through a bunch of parked cars on the side of the road I drive back onto the road and let some oncoming cars run through us. Once again it's like my car is a ghost as they drive right through us without noticing us.

----------


## iadr

*Driving Down The Freeway - Pulling Over To Get Some Gas (WILD)*
Driving down this freeway that has a large gas station on the right with about 16 pumps while lucid. Noticing the pumps in two rows all taken and another row having only a couple of pumps free. Pulling off the freeway and into the gas station beside one of the available pumps to get some gas.

*Getting Change Back - Getting More Back Than Expected (WILD)*
Getting change back after paying for something with a twenty dollar bill while lucid. Expecting to get ten dollars in change back but being handed two ten dollar bills and some one dollar bills instead.

*Brush - Taking Out Of This Trash Can (WILD)*
Having just gotten a large piece of brush out of this trash can while lucid and now getting a smaller piece of brush out.

*Looking Inside A Bus - Overweight Bus Driver (WILD)*
Looking inside a bus while lucid that has a huge bus driver in it that must weight 350-400 pounds.

*Someone Walking Past The Gate - Looking At Something I Left Out In An Earlier Dream (WILD)*
Watching someone walking by outside my gate while lucid, who stops and looks at something like a screw driver set that I remember having left out there earlier in another dream. I'm thinking that they better leave the thing there and not try to steal it. 

*Having Forgotten To Do Something - Too Late To Do It Now (WILD)*
Realizing that I forgot to do something or take care of something outside while lucid. Getting ready to go outside to take care of it when I realize that it is 11pm at night so is too late to do it now.

*Walking Through A Field - Stubbing Toe On A Big Pile Of Dirt (WILD)*
Walking through this field while lucid when I stub my toe on this big pile of dirt.

*Underground Pipes Running Around The Yard - Needing To Bury The Rest Of Them  (Super Vivid)*
Standing on this piece of ground that has these pipes buried 3/4 of the way around it, with the remainder of the piles just laying on the ground. Thinking that is should be fairly easy to connect the remaining pipes and then connect them to the other pipes already in the ground of else having someone else bury them under the ground. Checking later and finding that most of the pipes are now buried in the ground as the seem to have gone down into the ground naturally as time went by.

*Doorbell - Giving To This Church (Super Vivid)*
Having something like a doorbell that doorbell repair kit that I decide to give to this church across the street from where I used to live when growing up even though they already have a doorbell. Carrying the thing into the church to give it to someone, and also having some kind of sound system with me that is about 4 foot by 3 foot. 

When the pastor of the church walks up to me and I hand him the doorbell, he also takes the sound system from me. When he thanks me for the doorbell I tell him it only costs me about $5.00 and I thought they could use it. While talking to him I realize that he thinks I'm also giving them the sound system. So I decide to let them have it and buy another one for myself.

*Being Young - Trying To Figure Out Which Church To Go To (Super Vivid)*
In my twenties in this dream and trying to decide which church to go to in order to meet some girls. Going to this church across the street from where I grew up at and find very few girls there my age, so thinking about going to this other church a couple of miles away.

While in the church this young pastor who I like comes up and starts talking to me, asking how I've been doing. After sitting and talking with the pastor a while I decide to stay for this class that he's teaching before going to the other church.

*Church - Dining Hall (Super Vivid)*
Back in the dream where I have this doorbell repair kit that I'm wanting to give to this church, only being in this dining hall now where there are all of these people sitting at these tables.

*Church - Planning To Go To Another Church (Super Vivid)*
Being in this church that I used to go to when growing up and being in my twenties and wearing these shorts and a T-shirt. Looking around to see if there are any nice looking girls here I could get to know. Deciding to go to this other church to see if there are any girls there. 

Getting ready to leave and going to get this work suit to take with me. Deciding it is too hot to wear the work suit, so deciding to continue wearing the shorts and T-shirt I have on. Seeing my mom sitting in the church while leaving and saying hi to her.

----------


## iadr

*Wife Telling Me About This Spirit - Me Telling Her She Needs To Test The Spirit (WILD)*
The wife is telling me about this spirit in this lucid that is giving her instructions to do something and I'm telling that just because it's a spirit does not mean it's good and that she needs to test the spirit to make sure it's a good spirit.

*Cats -Getting Ready To Attack Something (WILD)*
Watching my older cat while lucid, who seems to see something as she is stopped down next to the dock like she is getting ready to attack. My younger cat then comes along and joins her in the same pose.

*Cat - Having Something On Her Back (WILD)*
Looking at my cat while lucid and noticing something on her back like a worm or leash. Reaching down and pulling it off her back.

*Cafeteria - Getting Some Chocolate Milk And A Roll (WILD)*
In a cafeteria while lucid where I get a couple of things to eat which I now forget what they were. Going back and getting a small carton of chocolate milk and something like a roll or bagel.

*Small Section Of Land - Lady Trying To Plant Something In My Section (Super Vivid)*
Having this small section of land that is about two foot by two foot that is inside this larger section of land that belongs to someone else that I'm wanting to plant something in. Some gal is also wanting to plant something and plants her thing so close to my section that it starts growing in my section. I tell her not to worry about it, that we can take care of everything later. She seems so determined to plant things right next to my section that I'm now trying to distract her to get her away from my section.

*Ledger - Filling Out (DILD)*
Sitting in a pickup truck filling out some kind of ledger that has the alphabet in reverse order and these number going across the top of the page. Getting tired of filling out the ledger manually so decide to rest a while. Laying down in my pickup and taking a nap.

Having an automated way of filling out the ledger but having forgotten to bring it with me, so doing it manually. Thinking that it is a waster of time to do it manually, so thinking I might wait until I have the automated thing with me to finish it. 

_Becoming lucid when my boss comes by and tells me that someone complained that I was not doing anything, after which I start filling out the ledger manually again. Seeing a pickup truck with two guys in it parked next to me who I'm thinking were the guys who called my boss._

*Traveling Into The Past - Calendar Showing The Date To Be May 13, 2007 (WILD)*
Flying along something like a time line which when I stop to check where I'm at, find that I've only gone a few days into the past. Concentrating on going faster after which the next time I stop there is a calendar in front of me that says the day is May 13, 2007.

----------


## ClearView

Holy! Nice dreams. I don't understand. You have like 8-10 dreams recalled on average.

I boweth down!
-CV

----------


## iadr

> Holy! Nice dreams. I don't understand. You have like 8-10 dreams recalled on average.
> I boweth down!
> -CV



Thanks. It varies wildly, but probably averages that. A lot of those dreams are short WILDs that occur during the last hour or two of sleep when I finally manage to stay awake and become lucid. It's real easy to rack up a lot of dreams when they start coming every 5 to 10 minutes. Probably the biggest secret to remembering a lot of dreams is having a good way to record them. I use a digital voice recorder to record my dreams so I can record them without having to get up and open my eyes. This allows the rem periods to continue getting closer and closer together, and allows the dreams to start coming faster and faster at times. At times they come so fast that they start overlapping each other which makes it really hard to stay up with them.

----------


## iadr

*Dock - Slipping Off Of (WILD)*
Working on this dock while lucid when my foot slips off and I go into the water.

*Drill Bit - Trying To Get Out Of A Drill (WILD)*
Trying to get this drill bit out of a drill while lucid but having a difficult time getting it out until I press this button and it comes right out.

*Water Slide - Getting Ready To Go Down (WILD)*
At the top of this giant water slide with the wife while lucid, getting ready to go down. Starting down this enclosed tube and then flying down the tube, going up and down these hills really fast.

*Funny Bone - Feeling The Inside Of (WILD)*
Having a funny bone that is acting up while lucid and being able to feel the inside part of the bone.

*Cat - Being Startled (WILD)*
Cat laying on the bed next to me in this lucid when something startles her which causes her to sit straight up and then run across the hardwood floor (IRL there is carpet in the bedroom). She then goes charging through the hallway and then goes tumbling down the stairs.

*Garage - Going To This Class With The Wife (Super Vivid)*
Being in this building with the wife that has these garages in it where we've just attended some sort of class. While attending the class we walk across the street to this other garage where this lady is making this home made candy that is like taffy that is real long. I grab a couple pieces of it that are five feet long and take them back to the classroom with us.

Some lady tells us that they're going to come after us because they don't like people taking their candy. So I'm trying to get rid of the taffy before the lady shows up to take it back. I stick the entire first piece of taffy all the way in my mouth to hide it, but the lady shows up before I get the second piece in my mouth. 

The lady tells us that she prefers that we don't come back and take any more of her candy, but that this time is alright since the taffy was old. Thinking about taking the left over taffy and putting it in the refrigerator to keep it fresh, but then deciding that is is no good and should be thrown away.

*House - Having Repairs Done To (Super Vivid)*
Having had some kind of work done to the house or yard after which the wife is telling someone that she submitted the money for the repairs the previous day.

*Medical Bill - Watching Someone Pay $400 Too Much (WILD)*
Watching someone pay this medical bill while lucid that they are paying an extra $400 on, as they are paying $1,040 on a bill that was for $640.

*Stopping At A Place To Eat - Looking For A Restroom (Super Vivid)*
Riding in a car with some friends when we stop at this place to eat. Walking back through these hallways to find a restroom to use before eating. Passing 4 or 5 restrooms that all have a line of people who are waiting to use them. Then coming to this large restroom at the end of the hallway where a couple of guys come out and where there seems to be only one guy in there now, an old man. As this is a large restroom there is no problem finding an open stall in it.

*Gymnasium - Going Backstage (WILD)*
Being somewhere like a gymnasium while lucid that has these wooden floors with these two long blue mats laying on them and a wooden stage. The scene changes and I'm back stage where everyone is having to leave for some reason. This guy comes through and tells everyone to follow him so we are all following him out of the building.

----------


## iadr

*Lake - Battery (WILD)*
Cleaning brush out of the lake while lucid when I see what looks like a car battery at the bottom of the lake. I first bump my foot into it after which I see it and take it out.

*Truck - Driving Down The Road (Super Vivid)*
Going to this place where I unload this large truck after which I'm driving down the road where there are several cars coming toward me on the other side of the road, and where the first car is turned sideways in the road blocking the other cars. I appear to be in England as all of these cars are in the right lane while I'm in the left lane. As I get to the car that is turned sideways there are two ladies in the car, one of which I seem to remember starts massaging my foot. 

The scene changes and I'm driving down the road in a large truck again, only in a larger more modern truck this time that I'm taking somewhere to be unloaded. I'm thinking how grateful I am to have this newer truck now.

*Watching Someone Driving A Truck Down The Road - Adjusting Screws On The Front Of The Truck While Driving (WILD)*
Watching someone like Sam Malone while lucid who is driving this truck down the highway to have it inspected, although at times I seem to be the one driving the truck. As he had failed his last inspection on an older truck he is wanting to make sure this newer truck passes the inspection, so is adjusting all of these screws on the front of the truck while he drives down the road. When he finds a screw that is unable to reach with the smaller screw driver he uses a longer screw driver to adjust it. I'm thinking that it is really dangerous the way he is adjusting these screws while driving.

*On A Platform - Guy Trying To Bounce A Football Up To Me (Super Vivid)*
Standing on this platform at the top of this stairway that is about 15 feet high when these two guys I know walk by below with this football. When the guy with the football motions for me to get ready, I get ready to catch the ball. Instead of throwing the football toward me though he throws it up against the building as he appears to trying to bounce it to me. After the football goes back down it bounces up toward me but is too far down the steps for me to catch.

*In A Large Area With A Group Of People - Deciding To Sleep For 30 More Minutes To Become Lucid (DILD)*
With a group of friends in this large area with a lot of other people. Planning to go somewhere to get something to eat with my friends when I decide that I'm not hungry so can go back to bed instead to get another 30 minutes of sleep and try to get lucid. Going back to bed and becoming lucid. All I remember is how excited I was to be lucid and how glad I was to have gone back to bed for 30 minutes to become lucid.

*Space Center - Large Truck With A Crane Inside (WILD)*
Walking up these stairs to what appears to be a large space center while lucid, where I see a sing that says Aerospace. There is this guy dressed like a janitor here cleaning some things. When I enter the building there is this giant truck there with a crane (I was expecting a rocker that could take me to another planet). Looking around and seeing a rocket in the distance, after which the scene changes and I'm somewhere else.

*On The Bank Of A River - Helicopter Flying By And Landing (WILD)*
Outside on the bank of a river while lucid when a helicopter comes flying by. Walking over to the helicopter after which this small door on the side opens and I get in after which the scene changes again.

*Inflatable Boat - Blowing Up With An Electric Pump (WILD)*
Blowing up this inflatable boat with an electric pump while lucid, by putting the pump into the boats largest chamber and filling it with air.

*Air Conditioner In The Ground With Packing Stuff On It - Turning Into A Rocket (WILD)*
Looking at this large air conditioner that is in this hole in the ground while lucid, that has this cardboard packing material around it that I'm taking off. After getting the cardboard off it starts rising up in the air with me on top of it. As it appears to be some sort of rocket I decide to tell it where I'd like to go, so tell it to take me to Venus, after which this small door opens on the inside of it and I find myself on the inside of the rocket. (Unfortunately that's as far as I get because I get distracted by the trash truck outside picking up my trash).

----------


## iadr

*House - Completing Paperwork To Sell A House (Vivid)*
Completing some paperwork to sell this house, but needing some guy to do something before the house can be sold.

*Celebrity - Coming To Florida (Vivid)*
A well known female celebrity is coming to Florida who they are having to make special arrangements for as some guy is trying to look up her dress.

*Toilet - Cleaning With A Paper Towel (WILD)*
Cleaning a toilet while lucid by flushing water down it then cleaning it with a paper towel.

*Walking Over To The Neighbor's House - Seeing Two Possums (WILD)*
Going to this neighbor's house in the middle of the night while lucid when I see a couple of possums, one which is large and looks like a bore hog, and the other which is small and very scared which squeals as it runs away. They just turn the light off in the kitchen as I walk up toward their house. Having this chair that I'm needing to clean off which I wash down with a hose and then dry off.

*In The Ocean - Large Wave Covering Me Up (WILD)*
Out in the ocean while lucid where there is water for miles and miles. A large wave then comes and totally engulfs me.

*Large Lake - Island In The Middle (WILD)*
On the shore looking out at this lake while lucid, that turns to the left and something like an island or bunch of weeds like cattails sticking up in the middle of it. It is early morning and the sun is just starting to come up in the distance.

*Sack With Two Pairs Of Kids Jeans In Them - Kid Telling Me He Will Trade These For This English Class (WILD)*
Looking at this paper sack while lucid that has what looks like two pairs of kids jeans in them that I want for some reason. This little boy who appears to own the jeans tells me he will trade them for this English class.

----------


## iadr

*Shed - Doors Gone (WILD)*
Looking at my shed while lucid that has no doors and is completely empty. Fixing the scene by filling it back up with stuff and putting doors back on the front and locking them.

*Lake - Concrete Bridge (WILD)*
Looking across this large lake while lucid that has this large arch shaped concrete bridge over it in the distance.

*Sandy Beach - Lifeguard (WILD)*
Looking at this large lake with a sandy beach while lucid that has this life guard station with a male life guard sitting on it, who is wearing white shorts and a yellow shirt, and who is looking toward the other life guard station down the beach a ways while talking to someone. Looking at the other life guard station and seeing the wife climbing up it, climbing around in a circle to get to the top.

*Helicopter - Hovering Over A Lake In (WILD)*
In what feels like a helicopter while lucid which is hovering over the top of this large lake that has beautiful green trees and bushes on both sides of it.

----------


## iadr

*Laying In A Machine - Becoming Invisible (WILD)*
Laying in this machine that feels similar to a tanning bed while lucid, only it is used to make people invisible. Becoming invisible and feeling nothing but my consciousness, then going all over the place without feeling anything other than being there.

*Tram - Changing A Newspaper Into A Paper Flower (WILD)*
Following these two ladies who have a small boy with them while lucid, in this area that looks like a subway station. Boarding this tram or subway and being in a small car where there are only two bench seats that will seat 4 people. The two ladies sit on the other side while their boy sits next to the door. Crossing over the boy to get to the last seat and sitting down.

As the tram takes off I decide that this might be a good time to manifest something into a flower. Looking around and noticing this newspaper laying on this small table in front of us. Picking the newspaper up, shaking it, and doing some other magic with it which causes it to turn into this giant paper flower. Using my imagination to split the large flower into two smaller flowers which I give to the two ladies, who really seem to appreciate them.

*Model A Ford - Coming Out From An Underground Garage (WILD)*
Looking at what seems like an old Model A Ford while lucid, which is a white or tanned color with a black top, and which is coming out of an underground garage, and is being driven by this goofy looking guy with these wire frame glasses.

*Wife Coming Out Of The House - Carrying A Machine That Digs Holes And Plants Flowers (WILD)*
Watching the wife coming out of the house while lucid, with some kind of machine that does digs holes. She says something about giving someone three more days to do something. As I watch, the machine digs these holes and then puts plants in the holes for her.

*Swimming Pool With People Swimming - Walking Into A Screened In Garden Area (WILD)*
Watching all of these people playing in this beautiful blue circular concrete swimming pool while lucid. The water is clear and bubbling and there are lawn chairs on the side with people laying in them. Walking through these black metal gates into what appears to be a garden area that is screened in with this black metal screen. Sensing that this is a hotel in Spain.

*Miniature Train - Watching (WILD)*
Watching this miniature train going around this track that has bridges and all sorts of industrial buildings along it. This appears to be a small model of a real area. There are even small cars with fake people in them sitting along the road on the side. There is this goofy looking guy with weird eyes in one of the small cars.

*Utility Bill - Looking At (WILD)*
Looking at my utility bill while lucid while hearing someone say something about them having raised their rates during the past couple of months. Noticing that the rate they charge per kilowatt hour is higher than normal which is making the first kilowatt hours used come to $129.

*Weeds - Having A Neighbor Pull Out (Vivid)*
Having something like weeds in my yard that I'm planning to have this neighbor pull out, and having this truck with 4 or 5 pieces of sod that I'm planning to put around this tree after the weeds are pulled out. The next day the neighbor stops by and picks up this car that he is going to try to sell.

*Gals House - Family Reunion (Super Vivid)*
Being at this gal's house that I like, but have never dated before, whose family is having something like a family reunion, as all of her relative are over. Spending a lot of time sitting in the living room watching TV with her after which we go outside and are on her front porch.

There is all of this water in her front yard, but is only one to two foot deep. All of these kids are jumping out into the water and swimming around. Thinking about diving into the water myself, but wondering if it is deep enough. All of these kids are diving off the porch into the water doing belly flops. 

Doing a shallow dive into the water myself and having a little trouble swimming with normal strokes, but finding I can swim quite well by just moving my arms sideways. Then swimming all over the place on my back which is much easier.

Sitting back down on the porch again with the gal and thinking about doing some yard work to stay busy, but her yard needs no work. Thinking that I'd like to ask this gal out to a nice dinner this evening, but putting it off and not asking her out. 

There are these two train tracks that run next to her house and there is a train going by, only it looks more like 5 or 6 yellow tractors than a train, after which the things look like small school buses with only 8 seats in them. 

Going back inside and getting ready to eat dinner with her family and relatives. One of her uncles says something about watching what is being eaten so that all of the expensive stuff does not get eaten. While waiting for the gal and these other gals to come to the table her younger brother sits next to me on the right side. When the gal finally comes into the room she sits next to her brother. I'm a bit sad that I'm not sitting next to her now and am thinking I should have just asked her out to dinner. 

Taking small amounts of several different kinds of food. The gals mom telling me that she noticed how well her daughter and I get along, and me telling her that we are both mature and understanding which makes it easy for us to get along. Thinking very seriously about starting to date this gal who up to this time has just been a good friend while I dated all of these other gals.

----------


## iadr

*Lake - Big Splash Next To Me (WILD)*
Hearing this big splash next to me while lucid. (I must be somewhere near some water).

*Boards - Needing To Put Down (Vivid)*
Needing to complete some work on this project by putting two or three more boards down that require a specific number of nails. This company has just given me the boards I need and the proper number of nails to complete the project. Having previously prepared the place where the boards need to go and waiting for the company to bring the material to put them down.

*Swimming Pool - Pulling Up Cattails (WILD)*
In a swimming pool pulling up these large weeds like cattails while lucid. (Bet you can't guess what I did all day yesterday  ::chuckle:: ).

*Swimming Pool - Having No Water In It (WILD)*
Looking at the large concrete swimming pool that has no water in it. Using my imagination to fill the pool full of water.

----------


## iadr

*Windows - Talking To Someone About (WILD)*
Talking to someone about installing some windows in my house who is explaining how they will get rid of these one windows and replace them with new windows.

*Worm Bin - Checking Out (WILD)*
Checking out this worm bin while lucid, and finding all of these worms bundled up together in this one section.

*Long Board - Staples Sticking Out The Side (WILD)*
Finding this long board in the backyard while lucid that looks like a long 2 X 4 that has all of these staples sticking out one side of it. Since it's a nice looking board, I get rid of the staples with my imagination and save the board for later.

*Gang Members - Picking Up In My Hand To Check Out (WILD)*
Picking up a handful of gang members in my hand while lucid to check out something on them. The gang members are more like worms than people as they all fit in my hand.

*Everglades - Going Through In A Boat (WILD)*
Being in an enclosed boat of some sort going through these tall weeds while lucid. After getting through the tall weeds being able to see, but it is a swamp area.

----------


## iadr

*Water Slide - Going Down (WILD)*
Watching these people going down this water slide that is about 10 stories high while lucid, then going down the water slide myself incredibly fast and splashing into the water below.

*Giant Table Saw - Looking At (WILD)*
Looking at this giant table saw while lucid that is about 2 to 3 foot high and goes all the way to the ground. The saw is so big that it will cut through anything like huge logs or telephone poles.

*Leaves - Hauling Out Of The Yard (WILD)*
Hauling these giant leaves out of the yard while lucid, which leaves have these huge roots on them that I'm having to pull out of the ground.

*Fast Food Restaurant - Getting Food (Super Vivid)*
In a fast food restaurant with the wife getting some kind of food. Very detailed dream where we go several different places to eat.

*Dog And A Car - Picking Up (DILD)*
Going to this place to pick up some kind of order. _Becoming lucid while going up these stairs to pick up the order. Picking up my dog from this place (I have no dog IRL now), and having to pick up all of his belongings which consist of a wooden dog house and some other things. 

When I go to pick up the dog house there is a car up there in this attic that they are going to give me that I had told them that I wanted but which they had to do some work on. While in the attic this guy is moving his hands around this thing like a ceiling fan or light fixture to try to get it to turn on. He seems to be trying to warm it up to get it come on by waving his hands around it. When I ask if he needs any help he tells me no, that he can do it alright. When the gets the light to come on he tells me that this is what the car will look like when I get in it. 

The car looks really good now as it is all polished up, and they are wanting to sell it to me for $300. I remember having been to this place earlier in a non-lucid dream._

*Lake - Trying To Pull A Log Out Of (WILD)*
Pulling this large log out of the lake while lucid. Over and over again I'm trying to pull the log out of the lake in this lucid with no control. :sad1:

*Body Of Water / Park Area / Sandy Beach  (WILD)*
Looking out through these trees over a body of water while lucid, after which the scene changes and I'm in a nice park area with all of these trees. Looking out and seeing a smaller body of water in the distance that appears to be swimming area on a sandy beach in the back of a hotel.

*Underneath A Balcony - Floating Up And Looking Out From (WILD)*
Underneath what appears to be a high balcony to a hotel while lucid. Floating up through the balcony and looking out from the balcony which is an enclosed balcony as there are windows in front of me. Looking out over a wooded area with a lot of trees.

*Large House - Living In With The Wife (Super Vivid)*
Living in this large house with the wife that has these two large bedrooms and a large living room. Having slept in the first bedroom with the bed turned toward the east and west, but having the bed turned toward north and south in the second bedroom. 

Trying to figure out which bedroom I've had the most lucid and vivid dreams in, but having a difficult time deciding because of having had great lucids in the first bedroom after which I had nights where I barely even remembered my dreams. 

Deciding that the bed could be put in another place in the second bedroom so that it would face east and west to see if could have more lucids while sleeping in this direction. Thinking that if we keep sleeping in this bedroom that we could turn the other bedroom into a second living room.

----------


## iadr

*Refrigerator - Covered With Dust (WILD)*
Looking at the top of a refrigerator while lucid, that is covered with thick dust. Using my imagination to clean it off where it is clean and white now.

*Backyard - Large Hole (WILD)*
Looking at this really large hole in the back yard while lucid that is about 8 foot in diameter and 5 to 6 foot deep.

*Gray Cat - Running Toward Me (WILD)*
Watching this small gray cat running toward me in the front yard that runs right past me and keeps going.

*Neighbors - Visiting (WILD)*
Walking up to the neighbors house while lucid who are sitting outside in these lawn chairs. Needing a chair to sit in and finding one on the far side, so sitting down in it after moving some things out of the way.

*Neighbors House - Looking Out Over The Lake (WILD)*
At the neighbors house while lucid looking out at the lake with the neighbors. Having to look over these cattails to see the lake.

*Driving Down A Road - Cars On The Right Needing To Merge Into My Lane (WILD)*
Driving down the road in a car at night while lucid with two cars in front of me and two cars on the side. When the lane on the right merges into my lane I speed up a bit in order to stay ahead of the cars on the right so they can come in behind me.

*Front Yard - Dirt All Over The Place (WILD)*
Walking around to the front yard while lucid where there is dirt all over the place and couple of shovels laying on the ground. Thinking that the wife has been doing some digging until I notice some more digging which looks like some men have been working out there.

*Leaving A Building - Using The Left Lane To Exit (WILD)*
Leaving this building while lucid that is like a court house. There are two lanes that people are exiting the building from. As the lane on the right side starts getting backed up, as they seem to be checking everyone for something in this lane, I move over into the left lane. There's a black security guard with sunglasses who is watching people exit in the left lane as I exit through the left lane. When I get outside it is clear out at first. But when I think about making it rain, the rain starts coming down everywhere. (This was awesome as the rain felt so real).

*Transport Buses - Getting Setup To Ride (Super Vivid)*
Watching all of these transport buses that transport people from these hotels to Disney World, thinking that this might be a good way to get around. Needing to do some work on my property in order to be eligible to ride one of these buses, something like setting up these three metal grates. So I set the grates up to the right length after which I'm eligible to ride the bus.

*Swimming Pool - Concrete Hole With Grates Over It (Super Vivid)*
At this outdoor swimming pool where there is this concrete hole with these metal grates on it that I lay my things on. Most of the grates are spaced close enough together to hold my things on it, but two or three of the grates are spaced too wide which would allow my things to fall through. A couple of small things like pieces of paper fall through the grate which seems to be unimportant, so not worrying about them, but trying to get the rest of my things which includes some loose change away from these grates to keep them from falling through. 

Putting these things like small packages of ketchup and other condiments in this bag that I have when this one guy asks if he can have some of the ketchup. I tell him to help himself and and tell him how they come in handy because you never know when you might be unable to find a bottle of ketchup when you need one.

*Swimming Pool - Relaxing Out By The Pool (DILD)*
Having seen 3 or 4 attractive gals at this swimming pool earlier, and now being back at the pool relaxing in this lawn chair. Having to go to work in 3 hours, but deciding to lay out in the pool and relax instead of going home to sleep. Hoping that I don't fall asleep in the pool and oversleep and be late for work. 

These three gals I had seen at the pool earlier, one of which is an attractive blond haired gal, and other which is a gal I used to know from work, show back up at the pool. _Becoming lucid when this guy asks the girls who wants to come over and be with this X-Marine, after which they are all come over and join me. 

Although I was never in the marines I'm not about to tell them this, but tell them that I need to leave for a bit to go put on my swim trunks after which I'll be back to join them. Looking forward to coming back and swimming with the gals._

*Grates - Having Picked Up (Super Vivid)*
Getting ready to have all of these things like grates hauled off, but having to get them cleaned out first before they'll haul them off. Cleaning everything out of the grates so they will haul them off. This large bus comes around that hauls the grates off, but they have to be just the right size before they'll pick them up, so I do something to get them to the right size. After getting them to the right size this bus comes by and picks them up and hauls them to the other side of town. Some guy watching me also has some grates that he'd like to have picked up, so I'm telling him what size they have to be before they'll pick them up.

*Stop Light - Guy On The Right (WILD)*
Sitting at a stop light while lucid when this guy in the right lane which ends starts revving his engine like he is going to gry to get ehad of me when the light changes. Stepping on the gas when the light changes in order to stay in front of the guy so he can get in behind me. The guy just sits at the light though and doesn't move. Hauling these things like metal grates in my car.

----------


## iadr

*Driving Down The Freeway - Congestion Up Ahead (WILD)*
Driving down the freeway while lucid and having just turned off onto another freeway when I notice the traffic is slowing down as there appears to be a lot of congestion ahead. Since I realize I'm dreaming I create a couple of long legs on the bottom of my car and go walking across the top of the other cars like a long legged goose.  ::chuckle::   After getting to the airport I cause the legs to disappear so I am able to park the car and head off to the airport.

*Race - Running In (WILD)*
Running in a race with several other people while lucid, coming around the last turn toward the finish line. Being way out to the side with 7 or 8 guys ahead of me when I find a burst of speed and pass everyone to win the race.  ;-D

*Beauty Contestants - Putting Clothes On A Clothes Line (WILD)*
Looking at a couple of beauty contestants while lucid (watching the Miss American pageant must have caused this dream) that are putting clothes up on a clothes line. There are flowers and bushes all over this beautiful park. They are putting flowers on this grave of a friend that passed away.

*Highway - Viewing Cars Along Side The Road (WILD)*
Looking at this attractive gal in her late 30s standing by a road wearing a jean dress while lucid, then seeing a line of cars along the side of the road that appear to have been in an accident, as this small white car in the middle of a brown car behind it and a sports car in front of it appears to have been hit as its side is caved in.

*Pancakes - Being Cooked (WILD)*
Looking at these pancakes being cooked on the stove while lucid, which have one side of them already cooked. Lifting the pancakes up with a spatula to check the other side and noticing that they are starting to stick to the pan, so deciding to take them out and eat them. Imagining some ice cream and strawberries on top of them and then eating them.

*Swimwear - Guy Explaining These Ladies Swim Suits To Me (WILD)*
In a swimwear shop while lucid where some guy is explaining these ladies swim suits to me showing me how far they go up on the women and how they fasten.

*Water Ride - Going Down (WILD)*
Being at the top of this water ride while lucid, that appears to be level with the ground and that goes around this canal after being taken to the top of this chute by a conveyor belt. There are multiple riders in these boats that look like logs who are going on the ride. When it comes our turn the wife and I take a boat all to ourselves.

*Basement Of Old House - Chairs (WILD)*
Looking at all of these chairs in the basement of the house I used to live in while lucid, that the wife is stacking on top of each other, wanting to give them away to someone who she asks how many they want. Me wanting to just loan them the chairs to them so we can have them if we ever have company.

*Sitting At A Stop Light - Sports Cars Flying By In The Right Lane (WILD)*
Sitting at a stop light behind these other two cars while lucid, waiting for the light to change, when a couple of sports cars come flying by on the right side, who apparently have no need to stop in the right lane.

*Canoe - Fixing Up And Painting (WILD)*
Fixing up and painting this large wooden canoe by the dock on this lake while lucid. Deciding it would be easier to fix it up with my imagination, so just imagining it being fixed up and painted.

*Theme Park - Walking Down Some Sidewalks (WILD)*
Following the wife down this sidewalk at a theme park while lucid, who takes off down this sidewalk on the left side as there are no people there. Having to walk real fast to stay up with her.

*Gal - Feeling The Energy From A Tree (WILD)*
Watching this attractive gal standing by this tree while lucid, who has her hands on the tree, feeling the trees energy. Thinking that this is a good idea so going over and putting my arms around her and my hands on the tree to feel the energy.  ;-D

*Guy - Showing Something That Needs To Be Done (WILD)*
Guy being over at my house in this lucid, who I'm needing to do some work. Showing him some of the things I've already done to help him know how to do the remaining things.

*Bicycle Riders - Riding Through This Park (WILD)*
Watching these three bicycle riders riding through this park while lucid, one of which is much faster than the other two riders. The faster rider makes it to the end of the park before the other two riders, who turn back to join the faster rider about halfway through the park.

*Small Trees - Beginning To Grow (WILD)*
Looking by these seeds that I planted in the backyard while lucid and noticing these small trees beginning to grow where the seeds were planted. There are small lemon, lime and orange trees starting to grow all over the place.

*Frisbee - Throwing Up In The Air (WILD)*
Holding a frisbee while lucid, which I take and throw as hard as I can almost straight up into the air. I throw it so hard that is disappears into the sky.    :poof:

----------


## iadr

*ATM Machine - Pulling Something Out Of (WILD)*
Getting something like a long piece of grass out of an ATM machine while lucid, which I have to pull to get out. Deciding that this would be a lot more fun if the machine was throwing money out to me, so using my imagination to have it spit out nice large bundles of hundred dollar bills.

*Long Weed - Being Pulled Over My Face (WILD)*
Feeling something like a long weed being pulled over my face while lucid, which jolts me right out of the lucid. (Surprised to find nothing on my face when I wake up as this felt so real).

*Wanting To Buy This Machine - Needing $31.00 (DILD)*
Wanting to buy this machine that picks up yard waste or does something with it that clears out the space where it was. Needing something like $30.50 to purchase the machine, but having only $30.00 in bills on me. _Becoming lucid when I remember that I have some change in my pocket, so going ahead and purchasing the machine._

*Lake - Looking Out Over (WILD)*
Looking out over this lake while lucid, that seems to stretch for miles. Seeing some other things but forget what they were.

----------


## iadr

*In A Car Wearing A Bag - Taking The Bag Off (WILD)*
In this car with two other people while lucid, wearing some sort of bag. Taking the bag off after which the other two people don't recognize me because I'm a totally different person. Getting out of the car and leaving them sitting there with a puzzled look on their face wondering what happened.  ;-D

*Windows - Having Measured (WILD)*
Watching this guy measure these windows on the upstairs back part of my house while lucid when I notice these windows on the side that aren't there IRL. Deciding not to have the windows on the side replaced.

*Baseball Game - Watching This Guy    (WILD)*
Watching this baseball game while lucid in which I have a strong interest in this one guy, as they seem to be someone I've placed a bet on. 

*Taking Something Out Of The Lake - Someone Unhappy With My Property (DILD)*
Looking at this email where someone is asking me to help them do something like clean up this lake, _after which I become lucid while taking this rolled up thing out of the lake that says that someone is unhappy with something on my property._

*Guy Replacing Old Machines With New Machines - Giving Me The Old Machines (WILD)*
Guy replacing these two old machines with newer machines in this lucid, and letting me have the old machines. One machine is larger like a boat while the other machine is something like a lawnmower. Guy checking out the new machines to make sure they work before giving me the old ones.

*Attic - Looking Out At A Blue Landscape (WILD)*
Being someplace like an attic while lucid and being able to see out just a little and noticing this beautiful blue landscape. Concentrating on floating out of the room after which I'm able to see much more of the landscape, but after which I'm in another room that is larger and  has a landscape painted on the wall. 

*Restaurant - Ordering An Ice Tea With Lots Of Ice (WILD)*
In this restaurant with the wife while lucid where I order an ice tea with a lot of ice. Watching them fill the glass with ice.

*Basement - Looking Out At A Lake (WILD)*
Being someplace like a basement while lucid, looking out at this beautiful blue lake in the distance, which as I continue looking at, gets closer and closer. Appearing to be in a boat now as the water comes all the up next to the things I'm in.

*Cliff - Looking Down At A Canyon (WILD)*
Standing on this cliff while lucid, looking down at the canyon below. As the canyon becomes larger and larger, the cliff I'm on disappears and I'm now floating in the air looking down on the canyon.

----------


## iadr

*Talking To Someone - Telling Them About This Inflatable Boat (WILD)*
Talking to someone while lucid telling them about how I put this stuff from the lake in this inflatable boat when cleaning out the lake.

*Restaurant - Getting BBQ Sauce On My Shirt (DILD)*
The wife and I have stopped at this restaurant to eat before going to a water park and _ I become lucid while walking up to the restaurant. We're eating these three things that have BBQ sauce on them. While eating one of the things I get some BBQ sauce on my shirt. I'm thinking it's a good thing I brought an extra shirt along to wear to the water park._

*Winter Park - Being Asked Why I Don't Put This As My Address (DILD)*
Someone is asking why I don't put down Winter Park as my address as they seem to think I live in Winter Park. _Becoming lucid when I realize I don't live in Winter Park, and tellingl them that the reason I don't use Winter Park as my address is that I don't live there._

*Getting Ready To Go Into This Place - Gal I Used To Date Sitting Outside (WILD)*
Getting ready to go into this place by myself while lucid when I notice this gal sitting outside who I used to date over 20 years ago. Entering the place with the feeling that she is going to come over an kiss me. Sure enough, she comes over and gives me a nice juicy kiss. (This felt so real, it was awesome).

----------


## iadr

*Guy Picking Up Three Things - Things Multiplying (DILD)*
This guy is over at my house or garage picking up three things. Becoming lucid when the things begin multiplying into many more things. Trying to figure out if it is normal for these things to multiply this way.

*Car - Having Sold To This Guy (DILD)*
Having sold this old car to this guy that the muffler is real loud on which they are wanting me to have fixed. Realizing that I'm not required to fix the car since the car now belongs to the other person, but deciding to see if I can get it fixed anyway.

Remembering this guy who had done some work on my house and taking the car in to him to look at. Guy telling me that he can take the muffler and pipes completely off the car for only $20 which will fix the problem, so deciding to have him fix it. 

Guy telling me that I should learn how to do this kind of thing myself since it is something easy to learn. While watching him take off all of these bolts deciding that this is more than I would want to attempt myself.

Wondering if what he is doing (taking the muffler completely off) is legal. _Becoming lucid when the guy takes the car for a test drive and the car is still making a loud noise. Thinking that I should have just left the muffler on the car and wondering what I'm going to tell the guy who I sold the car too. Thinking about telling him that the muffler just fell off while I was driving the car. Getting control of the dream and fixing the car with my imagination so it is no longer noisy._

*Book Author - Press Conference (Super Viviid)*
Some guy has written a book about some company which is yet to be published, but which someone is already getting ready to make a movie about. Someone is bringing a lawsuit against the guy and his publisher, even though the book has yet to be published. During this press conference someone asks the lady publisher about the lawsuit, who tells the person that they'll have to ask the man who wrote the book about the lawsuit.

*Lake - Looking Out Over (WILD)*
Looking out over this lake while lucid, which lake stretches for miles and miles. Looking through this mist as I view the lake.

----------


## iadr

(I could have sworn that I recorded my dreams last night, but guess not, so I'll just record the titles tonight. Too many of them to try to catch up.)

*Theme Park - In A Bathroom With The Wife (WILD)*

*Huge Oak Tree - Climbing Up Into (WILD)*

*Wife - Needing To Take Her Contacts Out (WILD)*

*Carnival Ride - Spinning Around In (WILD)*

*Sled - Sliding Down This Long Hill In (WILD)*

*Amusement Park - Colorful Kids Rides (WILD)*

*Large House - Basement Being Dug Out (WILD)*

*Race - People Letting Me Know How Much They Appreciate Me Signing Up For This Thing (WILD)*

*Having Bought A Large Piece Of Property - Having Brought Some Gal To Stay With Me (Super Vivid)*

*Having A Large Piece Of Property With A Pond - Wanting To Purchase Some Kind Of Machine That Will Go Around The Pond On These Rails (Super Vivid)*

*Back Yard - Getting Ready To Have Something Built (Super Vivid)*

*Shopping For Some Small Tubing - Ending Up With Pieces That Are Too Short Which Later Turn Out To Be Alright (Super Vivid)*

----------


## iadr

*Looking Out At A Lake - Going Down A Creek (WILD)*
Looking through some cattails out at this lake while lucid, after which I'm floating down this creek that the lake goes into. Going through these fields with high grass or weeds as I continue down the creek. Watching the weeds flying by on the side. Coming to another lake with a nice dock on it which empties into a larger lake. It is evening time and is very peaceful here.

*Theme Park - Riding A Train (WILD)*
Thinking I'm at a water park while lucid until this small train pulls up after which I decide it must be a theme park. Getting on the train and riding around the park. Passing several Disney characters like Goofy and Pluto on the way around the park and finally seeing Mickey Mouse. The train stops and this guy with a big stray hat gets on with his wife and red headed son, after which the train takes off again.

*Water Park - People Arriving (WILD)*
Walking around this water park while lucid, where all of these people are just arriving, most of who look like tourists. There are men with big bellies, kids wearing all sorts of colorful outfits, and women wearing as little as possible.  ;-D

*All You Can Eat Buffet - Getting Food (WILD)*
At the serving line of an all you can eat buffet while lucid getting something like baked beans and potatoes. They have these giant cheese burgers on the line which seem to be a popular item.

*Alarm System - Needing To Turn Off Before Opening The Door (WILD)*
Having set the alarm system a bit earlier and deciding to go outside while lucid. Getting ready to open the door, then remembering that I need to turn the alarm off first in order to keep the alarm from going off when the door is opened. Turning the alarm off with my imagination and then going outside.

*Food Everywhere - Pigging Out (WILD)*
Having all of this food in front of me while lucid, most noticeably these chicken pot pies. Helping myself to the food and eating everything in front of me, after which I produce some chocolate cake and ice cream to eat, and then wash it all down with several glasses of ice tea.

*Mars - Visiting And Talking To This Girl (WILD)*
Looking at what looks like a yellow school bus while lucid, which I seem to have just gotten off of. As I look at it closer it looks more like an airplane now. Getting into the plane after which it starts making a lot of noise and takes off. Deciding to attempt a flight to Mars, so concentrating on Mars after which we pass over these mountains and then come to a large sandy area where we land. There is sand everywhere. 

Deciding to look around for another dreamer after which I notice this lake where there is a man fishing with his son and daughter. Walking over to talk to them, but the man and his son are gone when I get there. Asking the girl where we're at, who says we're on Mars. (Getting distracted by some other thoughts at this point and losing the dream).

*Being Taken Somewhere On Bus To Do Some Work - Having To Wait On A Bus To Come Back On (Super Vivid)*
Taken somewhere on a bus to do some kind of work, after which another bus is supposed to take me back. Getting the work done much quicker than they expected, so having to wait for the bus to go back in. Thinking I should have just driven myself out here.

*Niagara Falls - Visiting (WILD)*
Looking out over this giant waterfall while lucid, which appears to be Niagara Falls. Enjoying the view as I watch the water going over the dam.

*Ball - Throwing Left Handed (WILD)*
Out in this field practicing throwing this ball left handed while lucid. Being able to throw the ball much farther than expected which causes the guys trying to catch the ball to have to back way up.  ::chuckle::   Still feeling awkward throwing the ball left handed, and having little control of where it goes, but able to throw it a long ways. Ball being thrown back to me and being low and to the side. Having to bend down and over to the side to catch the ball, but catching it in a baseball glove.

*Lottery Numbers - Machine Printing Out (WILD)*
Deciding to look for some lottery numbers while lucid, after which this sheet of paper appears in my hand with four rows of numbers on it that someone seems to have written. The numbers are too long though as there are numbers like 1009725.....  Concentrating again on finding some lottery numbers after which this machine shows up that starts printing out these numbers which are 7, 8. 9, 15, 22, and 12.

----------


## XeL

Wow man, inspiring dreams! O_O 

I take it you're a natural?

----------


## iadr

> Wow man, inspiring dreams! O_O 
> I take it you're a natural?



Thanks XeL! No, not at all. I've struggled for several years to finally be able enter a dream state almost at will. I say almost because there are still nights when almost nothing seems to work and I have to work most of the night to have a lucid. What I've found to be the key to having a lot of lucid dreams is to enter a trance state by shifting my consciousness into a dream like state where the dreams just start coming while I watch them. While in this kind of trance state, which sometimes only occurs during the last hour of two of sleep after the rem cycles have grown much closer, the dreams often come as close as five minutes apart, which makes it easy to have a lot of dreams.

----------


## iadr

*Party - Having A Practical Joke Played On Me (Super Vivid-Nightmare)*
Having been invited to this party for my birthday where they are planning to play a practical joke on me. A bunch of old friends are there who give me a bunch of gifts that I have laying on the floor getting ready to unwrap. All of this food is brought out that has to do with the joke they're playing on me, as it suddenly vanishes when I try to eat it.

There is this one gift that I open that is something like a radio that operates off of these batteries which are in it. This one guy who used to be a good friend before this dream decides to play a trick on me by turning the radio on and then taking the batteries out while the radio continues to play. I'm supposed to figure out how to turn the radio off now.

I remember having had this happen once before and being able to finally figure out how to get the radio turned off, but have forgotten what I did to get the radio turned off. I think about taking the batteries out of the radio, but when I look they're already out. When my friend offers to show me how to get the radio to stop playing I tell him not to worry about it, that I'll figure it out myself after I get home. 

Going home and seeing my parents who are getting ready to leave to go the party. They have a couple of pies that they're planning to take with them to the party, which I ask them to leave at home since there's no food at the party. Since they offer, I take about 3/4 of one of the pies for myself, leaving only a small amount for them to take to the party.

When my parents get back home they're pissed off at the people at the party just like I was and thank me for taking most of the pie before they left.

*Church - Asking This Gal If I Can Sit With Her (Super Vivid)*
Being at this grocery store planning to go to this church later when I see this gal I used to know who I ask if I can sit with here in church. Although she is planning to sit with two other girls, one of who is younger, she tells me I'm welcome to sit with them. 

Going through the isles of the grocery store with this gal who is buying a lot of things, and where I'm planning to buy something in this other isle when we get to it. 

Planning to sit with the gal until I run into these two guys at church who I decide to sit with instead. Hoping the gal will understand. Going into this restroom to take a piss and pissing for a long time. Two other guys come in, take a piss, and leave, while I'm still standing there taking a piss. (I wake up needing to take a piss.)

*Wife - Telling Me Someone Called (WILD)*
Outside by the lake doing something while lucid when the wife comes out and tells me that someone just left a message on the answering machine.

*Theme Park - Walking Across A Plank To Get To A Ride (WILD)*
At a water park with the wife while lucid, walking around on this concrete when we decide to go on this ride. Having to walk across this wooden plank while carrying a tube to get to the ride. While walking across the plank this other guy starts coming across the plank from the other side which leaves very little room for me on the plank. Having to walk on the right side of the plank and squeeze by the guy when we meet in the middle of the plank. Deciding that it is too much work to have to walk up the stairs to this ride, so imagining the wife and I being at the top of the ride at the front of line, after which we are.

*Window - Wanting To Enlarge (WILD)*
Wanting to enlarge this window in the upstairs bedroom while lucid, but needing to take this electrical outlet out first. Following this wire around the outside of the house to see where it goes and finding where it is connected at on the inside of the electrical box.

*Water Park - Going Down Some Rapids (WILD)*
At a water park getting ready to go down these rapids while lucid. Deciding to go without a life jacket this time. Getting in the water and floating around frontward while sitting on top of the water.

*Skating Rink - Floating Around    (WILD)*
Floating around this roller skating rink while lucid when I find this gal who wants to float around the rink with me. Waiting for her to take her skates off after which we go floating around the rink together.

*Cabin - Wood Ceiling And Windows (WILD)*
Being in this cabin that seems to be on a lake while lucid. The cabin has a real high ceiling and windows which when I look up seem to be at least 15 feet high.

*Lawn Mower - Needing A New Wheel (WILD)*
Needing to get a new wheel for this lawn mower while lucid, which is s special wheel with gears on the inside that have to match up with the gears that move the lawn mower. As this guy who seems to be a repairman offers to pick up the wheel for me I hand him the old wheel and show him the notches on the inside. Thinking I could probably pick the wheel up myself just as easily.

*In A Building With Another Guy - Storm Coming (WILD)*
In a building with another guy while lucid, which building is in a field that has all of this dirt around it. Sensing that something like a tornado is coming and that we need to get out of the building. The tornado arrives and there is dirt blowing everywhere. Creating a tunnel with my imagination that we are able to safely leave through.

----------


## XeL

Hmm cool, your dreams strike me as very peaceful. I like that.

Could you please elaborate on your WILD technique? What is this trance state you're talking about?

----------


## iadr

*Tall Weeds - Flying Through Then Coming To A Lake (WILD)*
Flying through all of these tall weeds while lucid, after which I'm flying along the top of this large lake. Looking up and seeing a large concrete structure above the lake.

*Sitting Under A Large Oak Tree - Looking Out At A Lake (WILD)*
Sitting under a large oak tree looking out at this lake while lucid, which lake is quiet and peaceful and has all of these weeds growing up in the water around the edges.

*Sandy Beach - Looking Out At The Ocean (WILD)*
All alone on a sandy beach while lucid, looking out at the ocean which also has a sandy bottom.

*Sandy Beach - Storm Coming (WILD)*
Looking down this sandy beach on a sunny day while lucid, that has all of these lawn chairs with people in them on the beach. Getting a feeling that a storm is coming after which this strong wind is blowing sand all over and everyone is hurrying around picking up their lawn chairs and leaving. Concentrating on quieting things down after which the scene changes and it is night time and very peaceful, and no one is on the beach.

----------


## iadr

> Hmm cool, your dreams strike me as very peaceful. I like that.
> Could you please elaborate on your WILD technique? What is this trance state you're talking about?



Here are some tutorials I put together that describe the different techniques I use to get lucid. Sometimes it takes all of them as difficult as this can be at times.

The first link is a link to a tutorial on this site and the last two are links to tutorials on another dream site where I do most of my posting. Let me know if those last two don't work because I'm unsure if you will have access to them  

The reason for the peaceful dreams is that I retired 5 months ago and moved to Florida where I have a lake in my backyard. So I'm around lakes almost all day long...in my back yard, at the park I go jogging at, at Disney World, etc. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...=iadr%27s+wild

----------


## XeL

Lovely! I can access them all, thanks.

----------


## iadr

*Sitting At A Table - Sitting Next To A Cute Girl (WILD)*
Sitting next to this cute gal at this long banquet table getting ready to eat something while lucid. Scooting over as close as possible to her so I can enjoy sitting next to her while we eat. (Very enjoyable dream).

*Driving Down The Road - Being Passed By A Reckless Driver Who Hit Some Pedestrians (WILD)*
Driving down the road while lucid when this car comes driving recklessly by on the left side and passes. There is a lady wearing a hat who is with this handicapped boy walking across the road up ahead that the driver plows into. Going back in the dream and changing things around so that when the car passes me I pick it up with my imagination and sit it down in the ditch on the side of the road.

*Wife Pulling Up Weeds - Wanting Me To Help (WILD)*
The wife is in the back yard by these banana trees pulling up some roots in this lucid, and is wanting me to help her. I'm doing something else though. Her wanting me to drop everything and come over and help her, so ask her what she needs. When she says she needs help pulling out these roots I use my imagination to pull them out for her.

*Computer - Someone Blocking Me From This Site (WILD)*
Trying to go to this site on my computer while lucid when this message pops up saying that someone is blocking me from accessing the site. Thinking "how dare them block me from accessing this site". There is something I'm able to do to keep them from blocking me anymore which is what I'm planning to do.

*Guy Asking This Other Guy To Check Something Out - Guy Being Unable To Find The Thing (WILD)*
Watching this guy send this other guy to check out something on this step in this lucid, which when the guy gets out there he is unable to find the thing the guy wants him to check out. The guy asks the other guy if this is where he wants him to check and the guy tells him no, that he needs to come back this other way. As the guy is still having trouble finding the thing the guy asks him to come out and show him what he wants him to check.

*Western Store - Being Allowed To Take Things Without Paying (WILD)*
Being somewhere like a Western store while lucid, only it is someplace where I can take anything I want without having to pay for it. Looking for an outfit that will make me look like this picture I had taken of me in this place at am amusement park.

*Giant Statue Of Abraham Lincoln - Buses Of Handicapped Kids Arriving (WILD)*
Going into these concrete stairs while lucid and coming to this giant statue of Abraham Lincoln that is about 20 feet tall who is sitting in this chair. Then jogging through this park area where all of these buses of handicapped kids are just arriving who appear to be getting ready for a special olympics.

*Root - Pulling Out Of The Ground (WILD)*
Finding this root in the ground while lucid, that is about 1 to 1 1/2 inches in diameter that I grab a hold of and start pulling. Pulling up the soil and grass along with it as it is a really long root. Finally getting it all out.

*Bathroom - Replacing A Board (WILD)*
Replacing something like a 2 X 4 in the bathroom floor while lucid when the wife comes in and wants me to get out of her way. Telling her never mind and then fixing the thing with my imagination.

*In A Strange House With Three Dogs I Used To Have - Getting Ready To Go To Work (Super Vivid)*
In a strange house in a part of town close this new job that I've just taken in this dream and having three dogs with me that I used to have years ago. Noticing that it is a vacant house that appears to be up for sell although there is no for sale sign in the yard. Needing to leave in 15 minutes and trying to figure out whether to leave the dogs inside the house or in the back yard that is fenced in.

Deciding to leave the dogs in the house and needing to get the labrador in. The German shepherd telling me that the lab has hurt his leg so is late coming in. Looking in the back yard and seeing the lab hobbling up these stairs to come in the back door. Coming in the house and jumping up in a recliner and rocking back and forth. 

Hoping he doesn't get the chair too dirty or start chewing on the chair. Taking the smallest dog back outside to make sure he takes a piss, but him just wanting to run around and play. Bringing him back inside and getting ready to leave for work. Needing to be at work in 15 minutes. 

Noticing this gas stove that has a flame burning and and moving this blanket out from in front of the stove. Then turning the stove off. Having trouble getting the back door closed as it seems to be stuck open. Deciding to just leave it open which will allow the dogs to go outside if they need to. 

Hoping the guy who owns the house doesn't come by and see my dogs in there and thinking that he might call the humane society and have them picked up if he finds them there. Remembering how this guy left his dogs in my house in Nebraska one night when it was vacant and when he needed a place to stay, and understanding how he must have felt. 

*Work - New Job (Super Vivid)*
Being at work at this new job that is in a high rise office building. Checking out something that some other person did and making a suggestion on how to fix a problem that they encountered. Having arrived at work at 8 AM this morning after which someone tells me that they start working at 08:30 AM in this department. Thinking that I'll just leave 30 minutes early today.

This older lady who is in charge of another department coming over with 3 or 4 people from her department and asking me if I'd like to work for her. Telling her I'll work for her. As her department is on the 23rd floor I go into this stairway and start walking up. There is this black janitor there who is trying the sweep the stairs whose way I seem to be in.

Deciding to take an elevator instead, so coming out of the stairway and getting into an elevator to go to the 23rd floor. There is no 23rd floor on the elevator buttons though as this elevator only goes to even floor. Having difficulty finding a button for any floor above the 12th floor as they are all turned upside down and are difficult to read. Rubbing my finger over them to see if I can determine what floor they are for that way, but still unable to figure it out.

Someone telling me that I'll have to get off on the 22nd floor and then walk up to the 23rd floor, but me deciding instead to get off on the 24th floor and walk down to the 23rd floor. 

*Pulling Things Out Of The Lake - Coat Hanger (WILD)*
On the dock on the lake pulling these things out of the lake while lucid when I pull up this one long thing like a coat hanger. While pulling up the coat hanger it breaks and the other other half falls back down into the water. Thinking about leaving it down there and picking it up later, but then thinking that it might get rusty if I leave it down there and be dangerous to have in there. Thinking about jumping into the water to get it out but then deciding to just use my imagination, so pulling it out of the lake with my imagination.

*Daughter In College - Going To Visit (WILD)*
Having a daughter in this lucid who is going to college and who I'm getting ready to go and visit. (I must have been someone here as I have no daughter).

*Trash Can - Looking For (WILD)*
Having a handful of limbs in my hand while lucid that I'm wanting to throw away in a trash can. Looking around and finding this one trash can that has all kinds of paper trash in it. So looking for another can.

*List Of Things With Buttons On It - Practical Joke Button (WILD)*
Looking through this list of things while lucid that is a list of things that I'm supposed to be able to do just by pushing a button next to the desired thing on the list. One of the things on the list being to play a practical joke on a friend. Deciding the practical joke would be a bad choice after remembering the practical joke that was played on me in a dream the other night.

*Sink - Cleaning (WILD)*
In the bathroom while lucid where there is this rust like stuff on the sink. Getting some Ajax and scrubbing the sink to get it clean.

*Stretching - Being Super Flexible (WILD)*
Doing some kind of stretching exercises while lucid and being able to stretch all around with no problem as my body feels like a rubber band. ;-D

*Getting Ready To Go Jogging - Wife Needing To Go To The Bank (WILD)*
Getting ready to go to this park to go jogging with the wife while lucid, who says she needs to go to the bank. Suggesting that we stop by the bank after jogging since the bank is close to the park we go jogging in, after which I suggest that she go to the park in her own car so she can go to the bank herself after jogging.

*Seeing A Stray Cat At The Door - Starting To Open The Door Then Remembering To Turn Off The Alarm (WILD)*
Seeing this stray cat that I've been feeding looking in the screen door while lucid, so getting ready to go out and feed him. Opening the door part way (wait a minute, if he's looking in the screen the door would already be open), then remembering that I should check the alarm first before opening the door. Checking the alarm and finding it still on, so turning it off so the door can now be opened without the alarm going off.

*Duffel Bag - Opening To Let These Dogs Out (WILD)*
Opening this large bag that is like a duffel bag while lucid that has these three dogs in it that I used to have.

*Leopards - Running Through The Back Yard (WILD)*
In the back yard while lucid when these two large cats that look like leopards come running across the yard real fast.

*Intersection - Being In The Wrong Lane (WILD)*
Pulling up behind this other car while lucid and being in the left turn lane, but wanting to go straight. The person in front of me also wanting to go straight, so pulling into the right lane and going through the intersection after which I follow them.

*Watching A Gal Vacuum This House - Becoming The Gal And Fixing Her Vacuum Cleaner (WILD)*
Inside this house while lucid where this gal is trying to vacuum the house with hand vacuum, but is having trouble picking up any dirt because the top part of the vacuum is open. Noticing the top part being open after which I am suddenly the woman myself fixing the vacuum cleaner. The scene changes and I am once again watching the lady vacuuming, only her vacuum is now working.

*Lights - Getting Ready To String Up (WILD)*
Getting ready to string these three lights up through these boards while lucid, that have some sort of symbol on them like USFSLF.  ???

*Yard Waste - Getting Ready To Put Out (WILD)*
Having these three cans of yard waste that I'm thinking I forgot to put out. (That will be the day. Usually there's over 15 cans of yard waste  ::chuckle:: ). Getting ready to put the cans out when I realize it's the wrong day to put it out.

*Getting Ready To Go Into A Movie Theater - Getting Stuck By A Thorn (WILD)*
With another person thinking about going into this old movie theater while lucid. While getting ready to enter the theater there is this thorn bush in the way that sticks me right in the middle finger. (Man that hurt) :sad1:

*Watching The Wife Eat A Salad - Taking Something Out Of The Salad And Throwing It Away (WILD)*
Sitting in this restaurant with the wife while lucid, who is eating this salad when she says YUK. Then taking out something like three large grapes out of the salad.

*Tall Tree - Getting Ready To Have Taken Down (WILD)*
Getting ready to have someone take this tall tree down in my back yard in this lucid when I notice what looks like a small one person tower at the top of the tree. When this guy cuts the tree down the tower comes down with it, but no one is in it.

*Wife - Standing In Her Bedroom In Her Underwear (WILD)*
The wife is standing in her bedroom in her underwear in this lucid, who says something like I bet they're going to be working in my room today, which seems to be why she's standing there like this.

*Fallen Tree - Root Growing Out Of (WILD)*
Looking at this tree that has just fallen down in the back yard while lucid and noticing this one part of the tree already having a root growing out of it. Deciding to pull the root out before it grows any longer.

*Two Kids - Needing To Move These Metal Things Out Of The Yard (WILD)*
There are these two long pieces of metal that these two kids are needing to pick up and take out of the yard in this lucid. This guy I'm with is helping them pick up the metal and move it out of the yard.

*Going Through A Cave - Seeing A Lake In The Back Yard (WILD)*
Going through something like a cave while lucid where I'm going through these hallways, after which I come to the back of this place where I'm looking out at this lake that looks like the lake in my back yard as there is a dock there and this palm tree growing by the lake.
(Maybe I was just viewing my back yard from the other dimension).

*Two Cameras - Playing A Musical Tune   (WILD)*
Having these two cameras that I'm getting ready to use to take some pictures with while lucid. Closing one of them which plays a musical tune to let me know it's ready to go.

*Cleaning A House - Sawdust Going Everywhere (WILD)*
Inside this house with another guy while lucid, cleaning this house. Dust going everywhere while I'm sweeping up this saw dust. This lady who owns the house then shows up to see how we're coming along.

*Ice Cream Place - Turning Into A Tub Of Ice Cream (WILD)*
Walking around this place while lucid, that looks like an old green burned out building. Continuing to walk around on this sidewalk in what appears to be a theme park. Walking around to the other side of the building which has a business in it where they're selling ice cream. 

Watching a couple of guys get ice cream cones after which I decide this might be a good way to accomplish the task of getting eaten by something. Melting into this place and turning into a tub of blue and orange swirl ice cream. 

This tall, dark haired, attractive lady, walks up and asks for a dish of the ice cream that I've just turned into. The guy working there scoops me up. and puts me in this dish, and hands me to the lady. The lady begins licking me sensuously as I melt, which I find quite pleasant. ;-D  After I melt the rest of the way, she tips the dish up and drinks the rest of me out of the dish.

*Ocean - Looking Out Over (WILD)*
Looking out at the ocean and being able to see for miles and miles. It begin early in the morning and there being mist on top of the water.

----------


## iadr

> Lovely! I can access them all, thanks.



You're welcome. Those are just some general guidelines that I started with. You'll probably want to create your own list of exercises over time that work in helping you enter the dream state. Lately I've just been visualizing white light around me that takes me right into the dream state, so there are many ways to enter the dream state. And once you're in the right state, all you have to do is watch the dreams as they come floating by. Just don't expect too much, because although they can be quite vivid and mind blowing at times, at other times they can be weak and easy to missed if you're not watching for them.

----------


## iadr

*Having Taken Car In To Have Fixed - Driving Around In Another Car  (WILD)*
Having taken one of my cars into this garage to have worked on while lucid, after which I'm driving this other car. Wondering why I'm not driving the car I just had fixed.

*People Floating Down A Canal In This Large Inflatable Raft - Trying To Figure Out Where I'm At (WILD)*
Watching these people floating down this canal in a large inflatable raft while lucid. There must be at least 10 people in the raft. Trying to figure out where I'm at, if it is Sea World, or a water park somewhere.

*Trying To Catch A Boat - Boat Leaving Without Us (WILD)*
With the wife someplace at an amusement park while lucid where we're watching this boat getting ready to leave the dock. We're hurrying because we want to get on the boat before it leaves, but the boat is leaving the dock when we arrive. Using my imagination to put us on the boat so that we're now sitting on the boat enjoying the ride.

*Leaving A Stadium - Balloons Everywhere (WILD)*
Just getting out of this show in a large stadium with the wife while lucid when we see all of these balloons floating above the ground with strings on them. Since every one else is helping themselves to the balloons I take a couple myself.

*Beach - People Everywhere (WILD)*
Looking down a beach while lucid where there are all of these people sitting in these chairs with umbrellas over them. There are people everywhere. Concentrating on having being fewer people here after which the wife is suddenly next to me asking me if I'm sure we're supposed to be here.  ::chuckle:: 

*Underground Exhibit - Large Elephant (WILD)*
Going through this underground exhibit while lucid where there are these alligators in the water below this bridge I'm walking across when this giant thing like an elephant suddenly comes up out of the water and sticks his head and trunk over the bridge I'm walking on. (How did an elephant get in here and what's he doing with his trunk in the way?)

*Amusement Park - Balcony (WILD)*
Being with the wife someplace like an amusement park while lucid where we are standing in front of this stairway that goes up to this balcony. Suggesting to the wife that we go up to the balcony where we will be able to see a lot better. Once on the balcony we are looking out over this beautiful blue lake.

*Homeless Shelters - Viewing (WILD)*
Inside this place that looks like a shelter for homeless people while lucid, as there are all of these beds in this bay area, after which I'm outside in another area that also appears to be place for homeless people as there are all of these small tents that people are staying under. Then hearing the wife say something like "Are you sure we're supposed to be here"?

*Flee Market - Having Just Arrived (WILD)*
Having just arrived at this outdoor flee market with the wife while lucid, getting ready to park the car. Looking around at all of these booths where people are selling things.

*Pulling A Root Out - Going Fishing (Vivid)*
Pulling out this long root that is under this sod after which I've gotten the OK to throw this fishing line in a certain way. 

*Labels - Trying To Put On These Envelopes (Super Vivid)*
Using a typewriter to type up these labels for these envelopes that need to be sent out to these people. One of the labels has an extra word on it that I'm getting ready to erase and put another word in its place.

*Hardware Store - Looking For Sign Letters (WILD)*
Looking for some kind of lettering for a sign in a hardware store while lucid that I'm needing to put on something out by the lake to identify it.

*Old Stuff - Sorting Through (Super Vivid)*
Going through this place with some people who are working with me, getting rid of a bunch of stuff that I've been holding onto for years. There's this large board that came off of something that I'm thinking about keeping as I'm thinking it would make a good skate board. After riding down a sidewalk on the board, looking at the bottom of it and noticing these nails sticking out the bottom that I was sliding down on. Deciding to get rid of the board after seeing the nails. There's a large couch that rolls out into a roll away bed that I'm wanting to keep and this small bed like thing that would fit in a lawn chair that I also decide to keep as I'm thinking it could come in handy someday if I have company.

----------


## iadr

*Party - Guy Sitting A Plate Of Food On A Ledge    (WILD)*
At a party while lucid where this guy sits a plate of food on this ledge, which plate then falls over sending food all over the place. Seeing the expression on the guys face and laughing so hard that it wakes me up.

*Yard - Removing Something Around It (WILD)*
Removing something like a fence that is surrounding the yard while lucid when I notice that a large section of the yard doesn't have any fence around it.

*Take Care Of A Baby Antelope - Houses Across The Street Catching On Fire (Super Vivid)*
Attending this meeting at this park with my neighbors and some people I used to work with. There's this baby antelope that is about to be born in a couple of days that I'm watching for to make sure it gets taken care of after it's born.

While heading toward this meeting I see what I think might be the baby antelope in the front yard of this place where I used to live where this dream is taking place. I go ahead to the meeting, but am planning to leave early in order to get back to the antelope to take care of it.

After about 15 minutes I leave the meeting early to go check on the antelope. When I get there this large white shaggy dog, which at first I think is the antelope is just leaving with this smaller dog. I'm wondering if this is the same dog I saw in my yard earlier when I see the antelope there who sort of looks like a large dog.

I pick the antelope up and carry it over to my neighbors house who manages some storage garages. While at the neighbors house these two houses across the street catch on fire. Being able to see inside this one house where the main fire is and seeing the entire ceiling on fire in their kitchen which they are putting out with fire extinguishers. 

They appear to have gotten the fire out, but it has completely burned down the ceiling in their kitchen, leaving a large hole between the kitchen and the second floor above the kitchen. Seeing them sitting in the kitchen with no ceiling. A bit later the house catches on fire again as they failed to get it out completely.

Calling the fire department on a cell phone and giving them the address of the two houses which are at 2715 and 2725. Thinking it a bit strange that the numbers are 10 digits apart since the houses are right next to each other. Looking again and the numbers have now changed to 4715 and 4725 which seems even stranger since the addresses across the street are in the 2700's. Telling the fire department that I got the numbers wrong the first time and giving them the new numbers (I really should have gotten lucid from this.) 

Going back to the neighbors house who is holding the baby antelope and getting the antelope from him and taking him to the meeting with me where I'm showing him to everyone at the meeting.

*Weighing Myself - Having Lost 5 Pounds (WILD)*
Stepping on a scale and weighing myself while lucid and noticing that I've lost about 5 pounds, and being happy with my weight.

*Clock - Showing 06:00 (FA)*
Looking at the clock and it showing to be 06:00. Looking at the clock later for real and it being only 05:15.

*Getting Ready To Go On A Roller Coaster - Wife Leaving Annual Passes On The Platform (WILD)*
Getting ready to go on this roller coaster with the wife while lucid, who takes these two annual passes and sits them on this wooden platform on the other side of the roller coaster where she can pick them up after the ride. Thinking that this is a bad idea since someone from an earlier ride could pick them up and take them when they finish their ride. Picking up the passes and securing them in my wallet for her.

*Getting Ready To Go Jogging - Leaving Instructions With The Wife (WILD)*
Getting ready to leave for the park to go jogging while lucid before the wife who is going to leave about 5 minutes later. Telling the wife to make sure she bypasses the living room motion detector when she sets the alarm so that the sun coming in the window won't set it off.

*Vacationing In Florida - Planning To Go Back To Mexico For A Week (WILD)*
Being on vacation in Florida and planning a trip back to Mexico where the wife and I seem to live in this lucid. ???  Planning to go back to Mexico for a week before returning to Florida.

*Being Out Of Town - Guy Coming By Our House (WILD)*
Becoming aware that while the wife and I have been out of town in this lucid that some guy has been coming by our house looking around outside. Planning to check out our surveillance recordings when we get back to see if we can determine what he was doing on our property.

*Walking Down A Sidewalk With The Wife And Three Other People - Needing To Split Up (WILD)*
Walking down this sidewalk in a park with the wife and three other people on the side of us while lucid, who have to split away from us to let these other people coming the other way get through.

*Alarm System - Trying To Get This Remote To Work With It (WILD)*
Trying to get this remote to work with this alarm system while lucid.

*High Tower - Imagining Being At The Top (WILD)*
Looking at this really high arch like tower with the wife while lucid and deciding I'd like to be at the top. Imagining us being at the top after which we are.

*Military Helicopter - Flying By Overhead (WILD)*
Being on the ground watching what looks like a military helicopter fly by while lucid. Deciding I'd like to ride in the helicopter so imagining a ladder coming down from it which I grab a hold of. Deciding to climb up the ladder a ways since the helicopter is flying so low, so climbing up the ladder and getting into the helicopter which appears to be a remote control helicopter as there is no pilot in it. Getting into the pilots seat and flying the helicopter myself.

*Roller Coaster - Riding (WILD)*
Imagining having taken this escalator up this high tower to a roller coaster ride when the scene comes alive and a roller coaster appears. Getting on the roller coaster which takes off much faster than expected and goes almost straight down after which it takes off again and goes almost straight back up. Feeling like we are on a ferris wheel for a while as we seem to be going around in a circle, after which the roller comes to an abrupt halt.

*High Platform - Diving Into A Pool Below (WILD)*
Way up on this high platform while lucid, that people are diving off of into this pool far below. Diving off the tower myself and landing in the pool, which when I check is only one foot deep. Wondering how I managed to keep from hitting my head on the bottom and thinking that these other people must be really good divers to be able to dive into such a shallow pool.

----------


## iadr

*Breakfast Buffet - Loading Up With Pancakes (WILD)*
At a breakfast buffet line while lucid where I've just gotten a plate full of pancakes and put syrup on them. Getting ready to go sit down when some guys says something like "You can't beat these pancakes, can you?"

*Parking Lot - Woman Leaving Her Car Doors Open (WILD)*
In a parking lot of a grocery store while lucid where this woman has gotten out of her car and left the doors open and gotten into another car to leave. Using my imagination to close the car doors and lock the car for her.

*Parking Lot - Letting Cars Run Through Me (WILD)*
Walking across and exit for this parking lot while lucid where all of these cars are backed up trying to get out but are having to wait for the traffic on the road to clear first. Deciding that this would be a good time to let some cars run through me so standing in the middle of the exit and letting the cars run through me.

*Hospital - Preparing People For An Invasion From Another Country (Super Vivid)*
Very vivid and detailed, yet crazy dream where I'm outside this hospital with several people I used to work with when someone asks for 3 volunteers to do something. After a while I tell them that if they still need someone I'll help them out, but they already have 3 people, so don't need me.

This gal I used to work with who volunteered has this purple outfit on that they gave her that has what looks like skeleton on the front of it. The other two volunteers are basting her with BBQ sauce as they are getting ready to roast her over this fire and then eat her. ???  Being really glad now that I didn't volunteer to help out with this, and planning not to volunteer for anything else. 

There is a pool of water inside the hospital that has several small kids in it that these 3 guys I used to work with are going around and pushing the kids heads under the water and holding them down to frighten them. All of these things seem to be being done to prepare these people for the kind of torture treatment that they might receive when this other country invades us.

Leaving this place and grabbing this purple shirt that is laying on the ground, and putting it on since I had no shirt on. Noticing the shirt has something like a skeleton on it and that it is a ladies shirt. Some gal noticing that I'm wearing the shirt and saying something about it being a ladies shirt. Realizing that this is the same shirt my friend had on when they raised her up in the air on this platform to BBQ her and thinking that I've probably gotten BBQ sauce all over me from the shirt. 

Trying to get out of this place before anyone else notices that I stole the shirt. Seeing the gal who was wearing the shirt earlier when they raised her up to BBQ her and her being alright. Ending up in this Walgreens store with the wife where for some reason I pull my pants down part way and moon someone.  O_O  The manager of the store sees this and has called the police while he tells someone to get the surveillance tape. Realizing that they have this on tape so planning to leave the store as soon as possible, but trying to get something finished before leaving. 

Staying in the store too long as the police are now outside the store in their cruisers. The manager of the store asking me if I would be willing to help them with this experiment they are doing in exchange for her having the police leave. Accepting her offer and her telling the police to leave. 

Being put in this machine and being wheeled into this fenced in area where this guy comes out with his hose and starts spraying me in the face. Turning my head toward the hose and allowing the water to blast off the top of my head. The guy spraying me with the hose is impressed with how well I diverted the water with my head and asks if I've done some kind of thing before. Me telling him no, that I just meditate a lot which has prepared me for this. Him telling me that he's really impressed at how good I am at this and that I must be a natural.

*Weeds - Pulling Out Of This Mud (WILD)*
Pulling these weeds out of this mud while lucid and getting all muddy while doing it.

*Backyard - Canal Running Through (WILD)*
Being outside in the yard while lucid, only there is this canal like at a water park that is running through it. Working with these people to clean the canal out after which these people who are helping want me to go down the canal in this thing to test it out. Pulling some more things out of the canal after which the thing moves smoothly through the canal.

*Canal - Pulling Weeds Out (WILD)*
Pulling all of these weeds out of this canal while lucid that currently has no water in it. Grabbing the weeds and pulling on them until they come out.

*Long Hoe - Using To Cover Some Holes Up (WILD)*
Using this real long hoe while lucid to cover up these holes in the front yard with dirt.

*Yard - Clearing A Path For Something (WILD)*
Clearing a path on my property while lucid so something can be brought in.

*Path - Clearing For A Truck To Get Through (WILD)*
Outside by the lake while lucid where I've cleared a path for this truck to come through, which is barely able to get by my car when going through the clearing.

*Aquarium - Cleaning (WILD)*
Cleaning up this empty aquarium while lucid.

*Trash - Getting Ready To Take Out (WILD)*
Getting ready to take the trash out while lucid, and noticing these two trash cans full of trash sitting outside that need to go into this larger trash can. Then remembering that it's a holiday and that they won't be picking up the trash today.

*Bank - Entering Behind Some Lady (WILD)*
Having just entered this bank with these two business cards in my hand while lucid. Some lady has just entered the bank ahead of me who also has a couple of business cards from someone at the bank who I'm thinking I'll have to wait behind before getting helped. When the attendant asks if I need to speak to a particular banker I tell her no, that whoever comes available first will be just fine. 

*Parking Lot - Giving The Wife A Hug (DILD)*
Getting ready to leave this parking lot to go to this church when I see the wife on the other side of the parking lot with this other gal. Walking over and giving the wife a hug to try to keep her from still being pissed off as she was real mad the night before. Only my wife in this dream is this young gal I used to work with. O_O  As she looks tired I suggest that she go home first to get some rest before heading to church, after which she says she'll be alright and plans to go straight to the church for an early service in addition to the regular service. 

Her then asking me if she'll be able to get into the house when she gets home as she has no key. Telling her that I'll be there to let her in. _Becoming lucid when I realize that I don't have a key either because we are living with my parents and they've always been there to let me in when I've come home. Wondering if I'll be able to get in the house myself._

----------


## XeL

> At a breakfast buffet line while lucid where I've just gotten a plate full of pancakes and put syrup on them. Getting ready to go sit down when some guys says something like "You can't beat these pancakes, can you?"



Ah, this reminds me of when I was in the US!  ::D: 

And what the hell, the last thing I'd like to do in my lucid dreams would be to pull weeds out!  :tongue2:

----------


## iadr

> And what the hell, the last thing I'd like to do in my lucid dreams would be to pull weeds out!



Same here. Unfortunately I have little control in some lucids so end up doing the same sort of mundane things I do IRL.

----------


## iadr

*Having Bought This House - Needing Grass All Around It (WILD)*
Having just bought this house in this lucid which has these sections of grass around it that protect it. Needing to have the grass all around the house so checking out to see what needs to be done.

*House - Board Rotting Out Down By The Foundation (WILD)*
Looking at the front of my house while lucid and noticing this large hole in these board down by the foundation that appear to be rotting out. Trying to figure out how to go about fixing this.

*Looking At A Property Tax Bill - Remembering That The House Has Been Sold (WILD)*
Looking at this property tax bill fort this house I used to own while lucid that is extremely high and that I'm thinking I'm going to have to pay. Then remembering that the house is sold so that I no longer owe taxes on it.

*Restaurant - Discarding Some Meat (WILD)*
Eating in this restaurant with the wife while lucid and having this thin piece of something like meat loaf on a plate that I've decided not to eat for some reason. Putting the plate to the side after which the wife stacks her empty plates on top of it.

*Creek - Lady Being Baptized (WILD)*
Being someplace while lucid where there is a lot of grass with this patio where several people have gathered. Thinking it is a cemetery at first. Then seeing this creek where these people have gathered where it looks like someone is getting ready to be baptized. This lady with a white scarf on comes down into the water and is baptized by this guy.

*Cleaning Out A Litter Box - Cat Biting The Back Of My Hand (WILD)*
Cleaning out this litter box while lucid when this cat bites the back of my hand. (Man that hurt.) 

*Parking Space - Car Rolling Backwards (WILD)*
In a parking space in this car while lucid when the car begins rolling backwards. Stepping on the brake to get the car to stop rolling, then slowly driving back into the parking spot. There is a red car facing my car on the other side of the parking lot that I'm being careful not to run into.

*Turtles - Climbing Up On This Island In The Middle Of The Lake (WILD)*
Looking out at the lake while lucid where there are all of these turtles climbing up on this island in the middle of the lake. They are somewhat large turtles, most of which are about 2 feet in diameter, and one which is a large soft shell turtle that is about 3 feet in diameter.

*Needing To Go Under The House - Looking For A Spot To Go Under (WILD)*
Needing to go under the house to look around while lucid, and trying to figure out where the best place would be to go under at when I see this stone being pushed out from under the house and some guy climbing out from under the house. (What's this guy doing under my house.  O_O(

*Car - Having Rented From This Hotel   (WILD)*
Having rented this car from this hotel while lucid and then having driven the car to work. Now needing to return the car to the hotel but having not paid attention to where the hotel was when I rented the car, so being unsure where to return the car to. Asking this guy who is leaving work with me if he knows where the place is at but him being from out of town. Him telling me he knows where all of the hotels are where he lives, but not knowing where any of them are around here. Thinking I'll try driving around to see if I can find the place.

*Thrift Store - Finding Things That The Wife Donated (DILD)*
Shopping in this thrift store where these two nice ladies work that I'm talking to. Having found these 5 shirts and 4 pairs of pants that I'm planning to buy, but leaving the cart somewhere and now being unable to find it. Looking all over the place for the cart but being unable to find it.

Meanwhile the ladies leave to conduct this auction in this small building behind their store where they are auctioning off some things, which leaves no clerks in the store. Hearing this noise and seeing these two large hamster cages in the store that I used to have but that the wife seems to have donated to this store. They still have hamsters in them who are running around in these wheels, although they have no food and have not been fed for at least a week. I'm surprised at how healthy they look. 

Deciding to take the cages back home in order to take care of and feed the little guys. Wondering how much they would want for the cages which the wife donated to them. Deciding to carry the cages out to my car and then ask the ladies how much they want for them if they notice me taking them. As the ladies just happen to come out of the auction building as I'm walking by I explain to them how the wife had donated these cages and how I would like to have them back. They tell me to just take the cagesd

The ladies having two keys that I need that they give me. While in the store seeing these shirts that I used to have that are now being sold by the thrift store. Thinking that the wife must have donated these also. _Becoming lucid when I see these two guys in the store who are wearing these shirts that I gave them and feeling good about this._ 

*Driving Home From Work - Passing A Golf Course (WILD)*
Driving down this shady street in a car while lucid where there are these people out on this golf course playing golf. Seems like I'm driving home from work.

----------


## iadr

*Driving Down A Familiar Road - Needing To Pass A Slow Car (WILD)*
Driving down this familiar road while lucid when a car appears in front of me that I have to slow down for. The car seems more like a farm implement as slow as it is going. Building up speed and passing it as we go around this turn.

*House - Putting Something Around (Super Vivid)*
Doing some kind of work for someone that has this house in the middle of this lot that I'm needing to put something around. Since the thing I'm putting around the house can vary in its size I ask the people who own the house to determine how much to put around their house. The guy who owns the property is unhappy about how something was done, although he was the one who told me how he wanted it done.

*Driveway - Watching Cars Drive Down (WILD)*
Watching these cars pull into this driveway while lucid. The last two vehicles are pick up trucks which have to turn this corner before going into the driveway. As the next to the last truck is driving really slow the guy behind him gets irritated with him and passes him.

*Having Promised To Give These Guys A Ride Home - Trying To Find A Gym (Super Vivid)*
Having promised this guy a ride home from the gym, but first having to pick up a couple of other guys to give a ride home. Also having promised a ride to the attractive young gal from this other gym. Two of the guys, one of who is my neighbor IRL had talked me into buying these pink pills that are some kind of drugs that were supposed to get me high, but have done absolutely nothing for me. As I spent close to $20,000 for the pills of which I've taken about half of now, I'm thinking this was a waste of a lot of money. The guy who suggested I buy the pills is telling this other guy that the pills don't work for him either until he used zig zag with them, which I assume means he smoked them.

After picking up the first guy in the downtown section of this city I used to live in 25 years ago, I'm having trouble finding this main street. I finally find the gym and pick this guy up after which I'm planning to pick up the gal from this other gym. Planning to drop the guys off first so I can be with the gal for a while before dropping her off. Having something in my hand that when I throw into this water floats.

*Cat - Eating A Cockroach (WILD)*
Watching my cat while lucid as it goes through this door where it finds a cockroach that it picks up with its mouth and eats.

*Notes - Typing Up In A Word Processor (WILD)*
Typing up some notes for someone in this word processor while lucid in which I have the line tripled spaced. Thinking that this is spaced too wide and that I should move the line closer together. When it prints out though it looks really nice, so deciding to leave it spaced the way it is.

*Dirty T-Shirt - Deciding To Wear Jogging (WILD)*
Finding this t-shirt that I wore the previous day while lucid, that has a tiny bit of dirt on it, and deciding to fold it and put it back with my other clean t-shirts. Changing my mind and deciding to go ahead and wear it to the park to go jogging in.

*Small Cottage - Trying To Figure The Ceiling Out (WILD)*
Looking inside this small cottage while lucid, trying to figure out why the ceiling is so much lower than the roof is. At one point in the cottage the ceiling is the same height as the roof, but in the other half the ceiling is about 2 feet lower. Thinking that there must be an attic in this half.

*Sun - Causing Eclipse (WILD)*
Concentrating on turning the sun off while lucid when this really huge moon appears overhead. Using my imagination to move the moon over in front of the sun so that it blocks the sun and causes it to be dark outside. Still being dark when I wake up.

*Fire - Starting In A BBQ Grill With My Hand (WILD)*
Having this power in this lucid that allows me to shoot fire out of my right hand. Extending my hand toward this BBQ grill and starting a blazing fire that is so large that it begins to concern me as I'm thinking it could catch the house on fire. Pulling my hand back toward me which shrinks the fire down to a more manageable size.

----------


## XeL

> Fire - Starting In A BBQ Grill With My Hand (WILD)
> Having this power in this lucid that allows me to shoot fire out of my right hand. Extending my hand toward this BBQ grill and starting a blazing fire that is so large that it begins to concern me as I'm thinking it might could catch the house on fire. Pulling my hand back toward me which shrinks the fire down to a more normal size.



Looks like you completed the advanced TotM  :tongue2:

----------


## iadr

> Looks like you completed the advanced TotM



Thanks for reminding me. I meant to copy that over to the task of the month thread. Those tasks are usually a lot easier to accomplish toward the end of the dream cycle when it's easier to get control of what's going on.

----------


## iadr

*Bottle Laying On The Ground - Tossing Next To The Bottle Trash Can (WILD)*
Finding this bottle laying on the ground while lucid and throwing it across the yard to the bottle trash can. Watching the bottle go end over end in slow motion after which it lands on the side of the bottle container which keeps it from crashing into the other bottles in the container.

*Using A Weed Whacker - Weed Hitting Me In The Face (WILD)*
Cutting some weeds with an electric weed whacker while lucid when this big weed comes back and hits me in the face.

*Looking Out A Window - Nice Scenery (WILD)*
Looking out this window enjoying some nice scenery while lucid when I see something else which I forget what it was.

*Axe - Head Coming Off Of (WILD)*
Cutting through some brush with an axe while lucid when the head comes off the axe and goes flying through the air when I raise the axe up.

*Cliff - Looking Down From (WILD)*
Looking down from the top of this cliff with another person while lucid, enjoying the view as we look down on this land below.

*Three Cats - Running Toward The House (WILD)*
Seeing these three cats at the corner of the yard while lucid, two of which are tiger striped, who all come running toward the house. 

*Trash Can - Social Security Card (WILD)*
Looking into a trash can that has these old boards in it while lucid when I see my social security card in there.

*Old House - Lesson In Visualization (Super Vivid - Favorite Dream Of The Night)*
(One of the most interesting dreams I've had in a while). Being in this old house with several rooms where this guy is giving us a lesson in visualization. He instructs us to look around inside the house at the ceiling and other places, and then shift our focus a bit and see what various things look like when our focus is shifted. 

Having a difficult time seeing the same things that he is seeing inside the house, but when we go outside to practice I begin seeing all sorts of things. Seeing what looks like a monsters face with these two big eyes and mean looking mouth in this cloud, then seeing what looks like an airport which is actually the top of several buildings as we are high in the air looking out over the city. As it is getting dark I see what looks like a giant turtle going across the sky that has four paws and a tail sticking out. Shining this flashlight on it to show everyone else what I'm looking at.

----------


## iadr

*Cleaning Up Some Brush - Showing A Guy How I Can Cut This Tree Branch Down (WILD)*
On this site with some other guys while lucid trying to clean up this brush. There's a tree with a long branch hanging down that I'm showing this guy how I can cut down so it will be out of the way. After cutting the branch down there is a whole lot more sunlight which is what I wanted.

*On The Phone With Tech Support - Calling The Wife To The Phone (WILD)*
On the phone with tech support while lucid who needs to speak to the wife, so calling the wife over to the phone.

*Hot Air Balloon - Dog Jumping Out Of (WILD)*
Watching this hot air balloon land with this big white dog in it while lucid, who as soon the balloon lands jumps out of the basket and heads off to find its owner.

*Air Plane Hanger - Boarding A Jet (WILD)*
Looking at this jet in an airplane hanger while lucid that is being worked on. Noticing that the plane has just been fixed and is destined to New Hampshire. Boarding the plane after which this bar like seat belt is pulled down over me, after which the plane takes off. As the plane takes off, my head, neck, and back are pinned to the seat while my legs are danging in the air. This is as far as I get because I get distracted at this point and end up in another lucid.

*Lady In A Black Outfit - Taking Me For A Journey Through My Life (WILD)*
Watching this lady wearing a black outfit come flying by while lucid which lady reminds me of a spider. The lady tells me to follow her and she'll show me what to do. After concentrating on following her I'm behind her on something like a bicycle built for two. As we're riding along she's showing me different stages of my life where I did certain things. After a while she appears to run out of energy after which the dream ends.

*Boarding A Small Jet - Creating An Earthquake (WILD)*
In something like a small jet while lucid with two other guys, one of who is sitting in front of me in this swivel chair. When the guy in front of me who is the pilot, turned in his chair I notice that he's a robot. As I sit here this metal thing comes down over me to hold me in place in the seat. 

Deciding that this might be a good time to try creating an earthquake so concentrating on creating an earthquake in Columbia in an isolated area where these drug lords live. As I concentrate a small area comes into view in this rocky mountain area that is about a 3 blocks area. While concentrating on creating an earthquake here the jet I'm in goes flying over this place at the speed of sound which creates a huge sonic boom below.

Getting distracted at this point and ending up in another lucid. Reentering the dream later and again concentrating on the mountainous area where I sense the drug lords live. Although I feel some concern for their families I decide to go ahead and level the place, so concentrate on it until the rocks begin to crumble and turn to dust, burying everyone under them. The only things remaining at this point are some birds that were above the rocks.

*Cat - Turning Her Head As She Walks By (WILD)*
In the living room while lucid when my calico cat walks by turning her head around and looking at me as it she wonders what I'm doing. It seems like her head turns almost completely around.

*Wagon - Silver Colored (WILD)*
Looking at this old wagon while lucid that has this silver color to it which looks like a really expensive wagon.

*Truck Stop - Two Guys And A Gal Trying To Steal A Van (WILD)*
Being at this truck stop while lucid where I'm planning to get something to eat until I notice this gal that is doing something with these two guys that appears to be illegal as they appear to be trying to steal this van that is parked outside the truck stop.

*Two Guys - Helping To Build Something (WILD)*
Being outside with these two guys who are telling me I could do this one thing but I would have to cancel these other two things I did first. Canceling the other things since they were not working anyway after which I'm getting ready to help the guys build this other thing.

*People - Flying Across This Border To A Tropical Island (WILD)*
Watching these two large groups of people  flying across this border to this tropical island while lucid.

*Store - Shopping (Super Vivid)*
Shopping in this grocery store where I've picked up several things like bread and put in this cart. The grocery store then turns into a department store where I'm picking out these pants and shirts to try on. Trying on this blue flannel shirt which when I check the rack says that it is selling for $5.35. 

Talking to a neighbor who then shows up and telling him how I hate buying clothes in a store like this that are new because they are not preshrunk, and how I would rather buy clothes in a thrift store that have already been washed several times that I know won't shrink. Deciding not to buy the shirt and putting it back on the rack.

----------


## iadr

*Creek - Floating Along (WILD)*
Looking at this creek that is about 10 feet wide and has bushes on both sides of it while lucid. Seeing this clearing up ahead that when I get closer notice has a large sand bar that the creek goes around on the left side.

*Guy - Requesting A Vacation Day From His Boss (WILD)*
Watching this guy while lucid who is wanting to request a vacation day from his boss, who throws this piece of paper with his request on it in his bosses car when his boss drives by. Watching his boss then fill out some kind of form that allows the guy to take a vacation. 

*Talking To This Guy Who Installs Windows - Telling Me The Country Tried To Block Him (WILD)*
Talking to this guy who installed windows on my house while lucid and him telling me that the county can block him off (whatever that means) and were trying to keep him from working today. Since they were unable to find him though, he was able to get his truck out and over to my house to install the windows.

*Freeway - Driving Down (WILD)*
Driving down this freeway in Nebraska where I used to live while lucid, and getting off on the exit that goes by my house and driving my my old house.

*Leaving A Meeting - Riding Off With This Gal On A Motorcycle (WILD)*
In some kind of meeting in this house while lucid when I decide to leave. There's a gal there who I'd like to leave with me, but she stays behind for a while. Waiting for her to come out and then getting on this motorcycle with her and driving off with her behind me.

*Track - Pulling Up Old Tracks And Laying Down New Track (Super Vivid)*
Laying some kind of track down on the ground by this lake when these guys come over to show me something. As the track that they currently have is a small one I'm pulling it up and pulling down a larger one. The old track that I'm taking up is coming up in pieces. Pulling up six pieces of it and handing it to the guys at no charge. Then taking something like all of these cat bones out of the lake.  ???

*Football - Catching A Long Pass (WILD)*
Playing football while lucid and going out for a long pass which I catch when the ball is thrown to me and score a touchdown.

*Window - Opening (WILD)*
Trying to open this double hung window while lucid which when I push up on the upper part the lower part comes up with it. Concentrating on keep the lower part still after which I'm able to open the window.

*Bank Statement - Unusual Lines At The Bottom (WILD)*
Looking at some mail that says Sun Trust Checking on it while lucid. Being concerned about what they would be sending me since my account has been inactive for a while. Opening the mail and seeing a statement with four or five various transactions on it. On the bottom of the statement there are three lines that repeat that say the Customer needs to do something. Thinking that I need to verify something.

*Lake Turning Into A Cliff - Jumping Off The Cliff Then Floating Back Up (WILD)*
Looking out at this lake while lucid that has 8 to 10 orange canoes sitting on the shore. Walking over to look at the canoes and now being way up high on this cliff that goes around this large hole in the middle of it. Deciding to have a little fun and jumping off the cliff butt first and going down toward the bottom in a seated position. Being able to slow myself down by putting my hands out. Then finding that I'm able to go back up by flapping my arms. Flapping my arms and floating back up to the top of the cliff.

*Bed Sheet - Ants (WILD)*
Looking at the sheets on my bed while lucid and seeing all of these ants crawling across it. After squishing a few of the ants deciding that this might be a good time to wash the sheets.

*Raining - Wishing It Would Keep Raining (WILD)*
Looking outside while lucid and seeing it rain fairly hard. Thinking it would be nice if it would keep raining so that it would rain out this rude loud mouth Mexican preacher on the other side of the lake who annoys everyone with his preaching for 4 hours every Sunday. 

*Restaurant - Getting Some Ice Tea (WILD)*
In a restaurant eating while lucid, needing to get another glass of ice tea, but the waitress is too busy to notice. Deciding to get the tea myself, so levitating the glass over to the ice tea dispenser to get some ice tea. When I levitate the glass though my arm goes with it as I have this long rubbery arm that is now stretching across the restaurant holding my glass as I fill it up with tea. Pulling the tea back with my long rubbery arm.

----------


## iadr

*Garage - Taking Car In To Have Fixed (Super Vivid)*
Haven taken my car into this garage at a dealership to have fixed, something I never do IRL, and walking through the garage seeing the different mechanics working on the cars. Waiving at this one mechanic who I recognize as someone who used to work on one of my cars over 30 years ago who says something about not being able to work on my car today since he is working on this other guys car that he always works on. The garage is quite large with at least 10 mechanics in it. Thinking I'd probably be able to get a good mechanic here if I kept coming here as they use the same mechanic on a persons car each time they come in.

*Guys - Chasing Me (DILD)*
With my younger brother when these two guys walk up to us and ask us if we've seen this movie yet, which is some sort of movie that everyone is required to see. As we've not seen the movie yet we run from the guys and go to our car to hide. While in the car I'm thinking that there is nothing the guys can do to us here even if they find us since we have the doors locked. 

Later we're out walking again when the guys see us and tell us that we need to see the movie. Once again we run back to our car and lock the doors. _Becoming lucid at this point and deciding that we could watch the movie on this small tv in the car. So we begin watching the movie from the car and watch enough of it to have met our requirement. Finally getting annoyed with the dream and ending the dream._

*Stray Cat - Walking Across The Front Yard (WILD)*
Watching this small stray cat walking across the front yard while lucid.

*Being A Lady - People Being Able To See My Shadow While Taking A Bath (WILD)*
Being a lady in this lucid and being in this bathroom on a second floor with this bathtub with these windows around it that come all the way down the bathtub. Getting ready to take a bath in this bathtub when I realize that although the windows are closed and the curtains are over them that these people outside at this swimming pool are able to see my shadow when I'm taking a bath which is turning them on.

(This dream reminds me of a joke. There's this attractive young lady who has just started working at this general store. This is her first day and she is wearing a very short dress. Before long all of these guys have gathered around the counter and and one by one the guys are asking for this raisin bread that is on the top shelf. When this 80 year old man walks up she asks him in a frustrated tone "Is yours raisin too?" to which the man replies, "No, but it's starting to twitch".) 

*Being Outside In The Middle Of The Night - Needing To Go Back Inside (WILD)*
Being outside the house in the middle of the night in this lucid, needing to get inside and being aware that the alarm is on. Remembering that I'll have enough time to turn the alarm off before it goes off. Attempting to float which I'm able to do which assures me that I'm dreaming.

*All You Can Eat Buffet - Getting A Carry Out (WILD)*
In an all you can eat buffet while lucid, getting a tray full of food to carry out. Having a lot of cottage cheese in one section of the plate that I notice has something like a thread in it. Deciding that I don't need any of this food so getting rid of it and going on to another lucid.

*In-Law Suite - Being Locked Inside (WILD)*
Having gone into the In-Law Suite with someone else while lucid, and looking around. The person with me seems to be concerned that the door is locked and is wondering how we are going to get out. Thinking that it will be no problem getting out since we're inside and wondering about what would happen if we were outside needing to get in but had no key. Then remembering that there is an electronic lock on this door that can be opened without a key.

*Being In An Aviary - Ending Up In A Garden Area (WILD)*
Being somewhere like in an aviary in a zoo as there are all of these nets surrounding me. The scene shifts and I'm somewhere in Greece in a garden area of this fancy hotel where I seem to be staying.

*Needing To Have Some Things - Guy Loaning Me Something That Will Allow Me To Grow The Things I Need (DILD)*
Supposing to have some sort of thing that I don't have that this guy could write me up for, but which he has to give me a chance to get first. _Becoming lucid when this guy loans me these things that I need that will allow me to grow the things I need in my yard._

*Guy Loaning Me Four Things - Planning To Buy Some Used Things For Myself (WILD)*
Being lucid as this guy loans me these four long rolls of something that are about 10 feet long, which he is allowing me to keep until I'm able go get some similar things for myself. The things he loans me cost $38,020, but I'm supposed to be able to buy them used for around $20,000.

*Store - Someone Carrying These Four Things Into (WILD)*
Watching someone carrying these four long things into this store while lucid, after which I'm telling someone that this will keep anyone from getting in or out of that door while those things are there.

*Wife - Telling Twice Who Won The Miss America Pageant (WILD)*
Having watched the Miss America pageant earlier in this lucid after which the wife asks me who won and if it was Miss Texas. Me telling her that Miss Michigan was the winner after which she asks me again if it was Miss Texas that won. Telling her again that Miss Michigan was the winner.

*Buying Replacement Windows - Deciding To Buy Them From Someone Else (WILD)*
Buying these replacement windows for my old house in Nebraska fro this store when I realize that I could buy them from this other place  and have them installed for the same price. Deciding to buy them from the other place.

*Four Eggs - Rolling On The Floor (WILD)*
Someone has given me these four eggs while lucid that I lay down on the floor and begin to roll. At first they roll alright, but then crack and start going all over the place.

*Mother And Her Daughter - Arguing About Some Clothes (WILD)*
Watching this mother and daughter while lucid, which daughter wants to wear something that her mother doesn't want her to wear. Her mother telling her that she's not going to wear that.

----------


## iadr

*Driving Down A Freeway - Being Followed By A Cop (WILD)*
Driving down this freeway while lucid when I notice a cop behind me. Coming to some sort of exit that loops around that because of how complicated it is people need to have special permission to take this exit. Thinking that I need to go a different way that this exit anyway so continuing to drive down the freeway while the officer takes the exit.

*Walking Down The Street - Two Kids Bothering Me (Super Vivid)*
Walking down the street when I notice these two kids bothering someone in a car. Yelling something at them as I walk by which causes them to look my way and start coming after me. Thinking I should have kept quiet since I live fairly close to where we are at in this apartment. 

Walking past my apartment complex so they won't know where I live and coming in the back way. Going inside and changing into some different clothes so the guys won't recognize me if they see me again. When I see the two kids again they are now with a couple of police officers in my back yard. Thinking that they told the police officers that I yelled at them and that they are coming after me. Noticing that the police officers are just teaching them some karate moves though.

One of the kids is thin and the other one is fat. I start punching the fat kid like a punching bag, only I'm hitting him up in the air with each punch. After punching him at least 50 times in rapid succession I say something to the other kid about his friend making a good punching bag.

*People - Protecting My House From Something    (Super Vivid)*
These people are protecting my house against something. This one guy is supposed to do something with this other guy to protect my house while this other group of people are trying to stop them from doing the thing they are doing. This one guy protecting my house is a robot. The robot then turns into a person, but someone tackles him so that he never makes it to my house.

*Car Parking Next To The Road Outside My Gate - Thinking It Might Be This Guy Coming To Check Out My Dock (WILD)*
Seeing this car drive up and park along the street outside my gate while lucid, and thinking that it might be this guy who is coming by to check out my dock. When I see them looking around as if they're trying to find out where they're at, I decide to say something to them. Trying to remember the guys name after which I remember his name. I ask if that is him and it is and he has come to take a look at the dock.

*Printer - Printing Out A Label (WILD)*
This label with my name and address on it has just printed off my printer in this lucid and I'm tearing the label off to use it. As I tear it off the sheet it tears the top part of it off but my name and address is still visible so I go ahead and give it to this person.

*Stray Cat - Laying In My Garden (WILD)*
Seeing this stray cat laying down in my garden while lucid next to where this guy is taking this shovel over to do some work. Hoping that the guy doesn't hit the cat with his shovel. The cat seeing him and getting up and trotting off.

*Tar - Explaining To Someone How It Works (WILD)*
Having just bought this tar in a hardware store while lucid that someone is asking me about, so I'm explaining to them how it works.

*Caulk - Getting All Over Me (WILD)*
Doing some work around the house while lucid when I manage to get this caulk all over me that was put down two days ago but is still wet. Wondering how this caulk could still be wet when it was put down two days ago.

*Shed - Stray Cat Being In (WILD)*
Going into this metal shed that I just happen to have in this lucid where I see this stray cat that I've been feeding. Thinking that I need to be careful not to shut the door to the shed while he's in there.

*Wooden Window - Screws Sticking Out Of (WILD)*
Looking at this old wooden window while lucid that something like an air conditioner has just been taken out of, and seeing these three small screws and a large screw at the bottom. Thinking that I either need to take the screws out or else use them to put the air conditioner back in with.

*Chairs - Floating In The Air (WILD)*
Looking at this table that has a couple of chairs sitting to the side of it while lucid, only the chairs are floating in the air. Thinking that this might be a good time to practice controlling something with my mind so turning the chairs end over end in a somersault, then turning them around in a circle sideways.

*Car Driving By - Guys Looking Like They're From The 70s (WILD)*
Watching these two guys driving by in this old car in a parking lot while lucid, which guys look like they've from the 70s by the way they're dressed and have their hair. Noticing these shitty ass grins on their faces as they drive by.

*Rubber Band - Shooting Across The Room (WILD)*
Having just opened something in this large box while lucid that has this long rubber band around the outside of it. While taking the rubber band off the first half comes off alright, but the second half comes loose and goes shooting across the room.

*Hardware Store - Looking For A Drainage Pipe (WILD)*
At a hardware store while lucid, explaining to this guy that I need some kind of long pipe to put in this drainage ditch. Remembering that it needs to be flexible so telling him that also.

----------


## iadr

*Store In A Tourist Section - Guy Buying These Balloons (WILD)*
In a store in a tourist section while lucid where these two guys are buying all of these big balloons. It's really busy in the store and also outside. I have something that I needed that I forget to look for.

*Movie Theater - Getting Tickets To A Restaurant (WILD)*
In a movie theater while lucid that has some sort of deal with this restaurant where they are giving free tickets to the restaurant when someone goes to a movie. After watching the movie I go to the restaurant where I eat like a pig.

*Park - Being A Hot Dog Vendor (WILD)*
In a park while lucid where all of these people are walking toward me. Being inside something like a vending truck where I'm making hot dogs for these people as I appear to be a hot dog vendor.

*Inside A Mobile Home - Construction Taking Place Outside (WILD)*
Inside this mobile home while lucid after which I go outside and notice all of this construction taking place around the mobile home as they are plowing the dirt to build something like a driveway.

*Looking Down At These Tall Buildings - Being In An Exhibit (WILD)*
Looking down at these magnificent looking tall buildings while lucid, only they are just a display or model of the buildings. Noticing these people on the other side of the display looking at the display also. 

*Dining Car - Getting Ready To Play A Game (WILD)*
In something like a dining car on a train while lucid where I'm sitting down getting ready to play some sort of game.

*Kitchen Floor - Ants Everywhere (WILD)*
Looking down at the kitchen floor while lucid at something that has ants all over it. There are hundreds of them. Using my imagination to get rid of the things that was laying on the floor and getting rid of the ants and sanitizing the place.

*On A Ledge - Diving Off Then Ending The Lucid (WILD)*
Having just climbed out of this room onto this ledge while lucid that has what looks like a swimming pool about 20 feet below. Diving off and heading down toward the swimming pool when the thought occurs to me that there might be just a picture of a large swimming pool below me and that I could go crashing into some concrete. Ending the lucid.

*Looking Out Bedroom Window - Seeing An Ocean (WILD)*
Looking out my bedroom window while lucid, only instead of a lake, there's an ocean in the backyard with beautiful blue water that goes for miles.

*Work - Party Then Playing A Game Of Volleyball (Super Vivid)*
Having gone to this party at work where it is one of our last days at work and where they are having a party for us in this large banquet hall with all of these long tables. Sitting with several friends and eating. Enjoying being with everyone and having no concern about doing any work this day as it is a party day. 

After eating we go outside where people are playing these games, one of which is volleyball. Deciding to play some volleyball, so walking over to the game. There being only two people on this one side and about 15 people on the other side.  Thinking about going over to the side with only two people in order to even things out. Before getting a chance though several people from the other side move over to this side which evens things up. Going to the side that had more people earlier. 

Playing a game of volleyball and hitting the ball several times. Making several terrific saves, but someone always seems to not hit it back over the net. There are these two rows of things on the side I'm on that are covered up with this plastic that we're having to keep from falling over as they stick up about 2 feet off the ground. Managing to stay in a small area and do quite well hitting the ball without falling over the things. 

*Truck - Riding In (Super Vivid)*
Riding in this truck with two other guys which truck is hauling some kind of hazardous material. The guy driving the truck is driving real fast, much too fast for the narrow lane he is driving through as he passes cars on both sides. At one point he gets pissed off at someone for driving too slow and drives even faster. 

We stop on this bridge above 20 feet above this river where the other guys jumps out into the river to get this hazardous stuff off of him before we arrive at our next stop. When he jumps into the river he is able to keep his head up out of the water when he lands in the water by flapping his arms. He gets back in the truck and we head toward our destination where we are making a delivery  but where the truck driver has told them he is not going to pick up a load there for some reason. Waking up while walking into the place.

*Parents - Visiting (Super Vivid)*
I go to visit my parents in this dream where I seem to have a house right up the street from them, which appears to be vacant at the moment as I'm living somewhere else. This storm seems to have come through the night before and knocked this tree down into this large window in my garage which I'm thinking is going to be a lot of work to fix.

Walking down to my parents house and noticing all sort of damage to their house as the entire side of their house has been caved in by trees. Talking to dad and him telling me that this will be easy for him to fix. Dad telling me that the reason he is having these kind of problems with his house is because of the cheap plywood he used to build it with.

*Looking Through This Strange Room To Steal Something - Becoming Concerned About Getting Caught (WILD)*
In a room that I seem to have climbed into as I appear to be a thief looking for something to steal in this lucid. Becoming a little concerned about what could happen to me if I got caught trying to steal something out of this room, but then remembering that I'm dreaming so knowing that they could do nothing to me, so continuing to look around.

----------


## iadr

*Lady - Modeling Some Lingerie (WILD)*
Watching this lady being handed this very skimpy lingerie while lucid that she is putting on.

*Wife - Pulling Something Out Of A Tree (WILD)*
Watching the wife under this tree while lucid, trying to pull something down out of the tree.

*Two Kids - Talking To Someone (WILD)*
Looking at these two kids while lucid who are telling someone what their dad's name is and that their mom's name is Nicky.

----------


## iadr

*Neighbors - Showing How To Look Something Up On The Internet (WILD)*
Having a bunch of neighbors in my living room in this lucid, who I'm showing how to look things up on the internet.

*Tool Box - Looking Through (WILD)*
Looking through this tool box in the living room in this lucid and finding this tool that looks like a long pair of tongs.

*Chef - Making A Salad (WILD)*
Watching this guy in a restaurant while lucid making a large salad which this lady is giving him instructions on what to put in it.

*Windows And Curtains - Being Open (WILD)*
Leaving my bedroom to go downstairs while lucid and noticing that all of the windows and curtains are open which is making me feel a bit self conscious since I'm naked. Closing the curtains in front of the windows before going downstairs.

*Neighbor - Talking To About His Brother (WILD)*
Talking to a neighbor while lucid who is telling me about something he did that pissed his brother off. When I tell him how much more mature he is than his brother is he says that sometimes he outgrows himself.

*Someone Sneaking Around On My Property - Trying To Find Them On My Security Camera Recordings (WILD)*
Sensing that someone has been sneaking onto my property to steal something in this lucid, after which I'm looking on my security camera recordings to see if I can find a picture of them.

*Getting Ready To Cut The Grass - Trying To Help The Wife Find Something (WILD)*
Getting ready to cut the grass while lucid and while wearing shorts and a t-shirt. Trying to help the wife find something. Deciding that it might be easier to find the thing after we cut the grass down.

*Putting Some Nails Away - Wondering If Will Have Enough The Next Day (WILD)*
Putting these nails away while lucid when I begin to wonder if we will have enough of them to finish this job that this guy is helping me with the next day. Then realizing that if I need more nails I can just imagine having them since I'm dreaming.

*Writing Something On A Blackboard - Getting Chalk On My Mouth (WILD)*
Writing something on this blackboard while lucid at the same time I'm trying to get this knot out of this rope. Getting some chalk on my mouth which the wife tells me about.

*Having Ordered Something - Having Arrived At This Warehouse Across Town (WILD)*
Having ordered something in this lucid that has arrived, but is in this warehouse on the other side of town. They have contacted me to let me know it's in town and to ask how I would like it shipped to me. Giving them my address when they ask for it and then asking them if it would be possible for me to just come by and pick it up which is going to save me at least $100.

*Hotel In Las Vegas - Staying In With The Wife And Cats (Super Vivid)*
Staying in this weekly hotel in Las Vegas with the wife with our two cats while our house is being fixed up. (Wait a minute...we have no house in Las Vegas  ???). At about 5AM in the morning this group of boy scouts comes moving their things into our room as we are staying in some kind of shared room.   ::?: 

Becoming aware that we have all of the chester drawers already full of our clothes and wondering where they are going to put their clothes. While the door is open this white cat runs out of the room and goes into the room across the hall. Thinking that this was our cat, so asking these guys across the hall if they can check to see if our cat is in their room. Them picking up the bed and moving it out of the way which makes their room a large open space. There is a while cat there with black spots, but it is not our cat. Thinking now that their cat must have been gotten stuck in our room and run back into their room when the door was opened. 

Looking around our hotel room for our cat and seeing our striped cat, but not our calico until it comes up and rubs against my leg and starts purring. Remembering that some guys were working on our house the previous day doing some plumbing but that they should be done now. Telling the wife that we should go ahead and move out of the hotel today and just not tell them we moved out until Sunday since we're paid up through Sunday.

*Hotel In Las Vegas - Moving Out Of (WILD)*
Having reentered the previous dream, only being lucid this time while the wife and I are moving out of the hotel. Only we're moving large stuff like furniture out of the hotel and putting it in this truck.

----------


## iadr

*Vacation Resort - Looking Out The Back Of This Cottage (WILD)*
Looking out the back of this cottage while lucid, which cottage has a back porch with a peaceful lake below it, and which place appears to be a vacation resort. Noticing these leaves everywhere.

*Roots - Cutting Down (DILD)*
Some neighbors are over and we're digging up these huge roots in the yard which are so large that we're having to remove them in 3 pieces. The roots are getting in the way of these windows we're trying to install. _Becoming lucid when cutting down this one root that is climbing up the house blocking this window that this guy is trying to install. Cutting the root down with an axe._

*Bike Trail - Floating Along (WILD)*
On this bike trail that goes along the side of this creek while lucid, which trail goes for miles and miles. Enjoying the scenery as I float along the trail.

*Park - Getting Ready To Cross The Road (WILD)*
Being in this park that I go jogging in while lucid, getting ready to cross this road when I notice a train coming down the road. ??? As the train is still a ways off I go ahead and cross the road in front of it. As it gets closer I decide to hop on and ride along, so hop on the train and ride it down the road.

*Warranties - Getting Out (WILD)*
Getting out these warranties while lucid on all of these fans I just bought in this dream.

*Installing Fans In The Ground - Testing Them Later (Super Vivid)*
Installing something like these giant fans all around the yard with the help of two neighbors. Needing to test them after getting them installed. Getting something out of the boxes they came in to test them with. Having missed testing one of the fans so am getting back into the box to get the remote control to test it with.

*Fans - Using Imagination To Control (WILD)*
Reentering the previous dream where I've installed all of these large fans in the ground, only being lucid this time. Using my imagination to get all of the fans going which makes it much cooler.

*Field - Turning At A Creek To Go Home (WILD)*
Going down this field while lucid and coming to this creek where I turn at to get home.

*Lake - Needing To Test Some Things (WILD)*
Needing to test these things out in the lake while lucid, so using my imagination to fire them up and get them going.

*Roots - Digging Out (WILD)*
Out in the back yard while lucid where there is this giant stump like root. Digging the stump out after which I notice another large root that I dig out. The roots were about 5 inches wide and 12 inches long.

*Mexicans Standing In Front Of These Lights I Need - Moving Out Of The Way (WILD)*
Needing to get something like some glass ceiling lights while lucid, which are behind where these Mexicans are standing. The Mexicans move over after which I'm able to get the lights.

*Neighbor - Pulling Me Out To The Middle Of The Lake To Go Wind Surfing (WILD)*
In a neighbors yard getting ready to go wind surfing while lucid, only we're needing to clean these things out of his yard first. Looking back and seeing this kid laying in the yard that I have to get out of the way before we can leave. Getting the kid up and moving him out of the way, after which the neighbor pulls me out toward the middle of the lake on this giant surf board using his boat, after which I'm just sitting in the middle of the lake as there is no breeze.

Creating a breeze with my imagination, after which I'm sailing across the top of the water. My wind surf board looking somewhat odd though as there is this giant piece of sheet rock on it that is being used to catch the wind. Using my imagination to change the sheet rock to a nice looking sail.

*Chinese Restaurant - Eating A Plate Full Of Chinese Donuts (WILD)*
Concentrating on going to the FunSpot in New Hampshire while lucid, but ending up someplace like a Chinese Buffet where I have these 5 Chinese donuts on a plate that I'm eating. Two of the donuts are so big that they look like bear claws. Thinking that this is not what I should be eating to lose weight, but needing to finish the donuts since this place does not like people to take extra food that they don't eat. Using my imagination to speed up my metabolism to digest the donuts quicker after I eat them.

----------


## iadr

*Peaceful Lake - Guys In A Boat Fishing (WILD)*
Looking at this small peaceful lake while lucid that there are weeds sticking up in the middle of. There's a boat in the lake with a couple of guys in it fishing.

*Italian Restaurant - Invisible Friends (WILD)*
Sitting at a table in an Italian restaurant while lucid when a bunch of friends come in and join me. Only my friends are all spirits and are invisible. In fact we're all invisible as I'm also invisible. (this was one of those Ah Ha moments)

*Game - Moving Out To The Lake (WILD)*
Playing some kind of game while lucid that I'm taking out to the lake to play.

*Long Cases For People's Bodies - Making (Vivid)*
Making these long cases that are about the size of a person's body that these people are planning to use as tombs for their dead relatives.

*Things Buried In The Yard - Digging Up And Taking Screws Out Of (Vivid)*
Having this stuff buried in the yard that I need to dig up in order to get these screws out of it. Working on getting the things out of the ground and getting the screws out of them.

*With A Group Of People Getting Ready To Put On A Show - Dancing With A Black Gal (Super Vivid)*
With a group of people who have been separated into pairs getting ready to put on some kind of show. Most of the couples have been given these instruments to play while this one black gal and some guy have been chosen to dance to the music.

When the couple does a practice dance the guy is terrible as he is unable to stay in step with the gal, which causes them to ask me to try dancing with the gal. When I dance with the gal, I find her very easy to dance with, and we dance around in perfect harmony, which causes them to match her and I up for the performance.

As we line up to enter the auditorium where we are going to perform, there are now four or five additional couples behind us who have volunteered to dance together. As we enter the auditorium there are 3 couples ahead of us who sit in this one row filling it up, causing us to have to sit in the row behind it. As there is only room for 3 people in this row, the gal from the couple behind us sits on her partners lap, while the other couples have to sit on the other side of the isle.

*River With Short Trees On Both Sides - Looking Down (WILD)*
Looking down this beautiful wide river while lucid that has these short trees on both sides of it.

*Guy's Body - Carrying On My Back Then Laying Down On A Porch (WILD)*
Carrying this guy's body on my back while lucid which I lay down on this porch for someone.

*Giant Tree - Vines Growing Up Around (WILD)*
Looking at this giant tree that has these roots from air potatoes growing up around it. Pulling the air potato out of the ground, then ripping the roots off the tree after which I hurl the air potato as far as I can out into the lake.

----------


## iadr

*Airplane Ramp - Moving While People Are On It (WILD)*
Watching these people while lucid, walking down a ramp coming off an airplane, when the ramp begins moving away from the plane, as someone seems to have started moving it back too early. One of the guys is now hanging on the end of the ramp. Using my imagination to put the ramp back up against the plane and lock it in place to keep it from moving away.

*Park - Pulling Up A Large Green Weed (WILD)*
In a park looking at this large green weed while lucid, that looks somewhat like an elephant ear. Pulling the weed out of the ground after which it looks much better there.

*Older Couple With A Dog - Telling Me He's Part Of The Show (WILD)*
Looking at this older couple with a dog in this car with them while lucid, who tell me that the dog is part of the show.

*Mouthwash - Cap Loose (WILD)*
Having this bottle of mouthwash in the bed with me while lucid that I lay down on the bed and lose track of. Finding it later and noticing that the cap is loose and that there is very little mouthwash left in it. Thinking that it must have all drained out in my bed.

----------


## iadr

*Doing Something With A Tire - Hiding From A Cop That Is Looking For My Car (WILD)* 
Doing something with this tire on my car while lucid. Some people ask me about this tire which I tell them about, after which they go and check it out. While checking the tire out I notice it is being watched by these people on this bridge. Being on a one way road with a median between it and the other side where I notice a cop sitting in the median. Getting a feeling that the cop is going to come after me, so driving off real fast and finding a place to hide my car. Sure enough the officer drives by looking for me but is unable to find me.

*Seeing A Sign Next To This Place I'm Looking For - Finding The Place (WILD)* 
Driving down this road on the other side of the lake while lucid, where I see a sign that is supposed to be close to this place that I'm looking for. Sure enough, there's the place I'm looking for right next to the sign, so I pull in their driveway.

*Airport - Escaping (WILD)* 
Having just landed in this airplane with a group of people while lucid, and getting off the plane. Being watched very closely by these officers who are telling us which way to go. Deciding to escape, so going out the side of the ramp instead of down the main part of it with everyone else, after which I'm sneaking around some bushes.

*Thick Books - Being Shuffled And Put Together (WILD)* 
Watching these two thick books that are about 6 to inches thick being shuffled like a deck of cards into each other, then being pushed together. Sensing that this has something to do with my life. (Had a brainstorm on this while jogging this morning and realizing that the two books represent the two parts of my mind, conscious and subconscious, which are being integrated and joined together).   :smiley: 

*Japanese Restaurant - Turning The Tables On The Owners (WILD)* 
In this place that I sense is a Japanese restaurant while lucid, where the people working there seem to think they can take advantage of me since I'm unable to understand what they are saying. They seem to be trying to rip me off by charging me too much for something. Changing the scene by imagining a group of Americans working in the restaurant who all work for me and who kick the previous owners out the back door.

*FunSpot In New Hampshire - Visiting (WILD)* 
While concentrating on visiting the FunSpot in New Hampshire this magical horse like a unicorn appears in front of me, that I get onto and which goes dashing off through the sky while I hold on for dear life. Going all the way up and circling around the moon before coming down to the FunSpot in New Hampshire. 

The place feels like a giant triangle when I walk in with these wide yellow lines on the floor and some smaller red lines. Seeing all of these games that look like giant roulette wheels on the left side. Interesting enough the place seems to have both inside and outside attractions with there being batters boxes and a mini golf course on the outside and arcade machines on the inside. There is some kind of thing that goes real high that a person can get into that takes them down real fast, which thing seems like a ferris wheel that just goes around real fast. 

As I concentrate on finding a pinball machine I'm drawn to this section of older machines where I find this machine that has something to do with a lady or a mermaid. The machine is very mystical looking with all of these designs on it. Entering the machine after which I feel like I'm in a different dimension. 

Being in this place that looks like a cave that a train would go through, then feeling myself being loaded into what feels like a cannon and being shot out. Rolling along this wooden floor after which I'm out in the open where I feel like I'm in an airplane with propellers. Going through this place and feeling a slight charge as I drop into these holes and the points begin adding up. Feeling great pleasure as I drop into each one of the holes and rack up a lot of points. Dropping into every hole on the board after which its light turns off (just the opposite of how most pinball machines work.)

After dropping into every hole and turning out the light I then drop into this thing in the middle of the machine that feels like a roulette wheel which I go spinning around in before dropping down into this hole in the middle that takes me down this zig zag sort of thing that drops me onto a lower floor of the machine. Now being on the lower floor of the machine by the flippers where I get flipped back up toward the top of this floor. 

Suddenly sensing some candy bar wrappers laying on me which pisses me off (I appear to also be the machine at this point). Using my imagination to control the hands of these guys standing next to me littering to pick up their trash and take it over to the trash can and throw it away. Deciding to come out of the machine at this time to look around to see if I can find anyone to talk to. Concentrating on slowing my vibrations down after which I see this kid who appears to be troubled as his face is full of anger. As I sense he's a spirit I tell him to relax and enjoy being in the spirit dimension. Showing him how to float which he enjoys so much that he takes off riding on something. He seems to be much happier now.

When I ask if there is anyone from Mortal Mist here I'm drawn to some place like the top of a cathedral, way up high in the air, after which I'm going through this cave where there are these lights on the side and where all of these people and chariots are coming through.

*Falling Through The Air - Hand Gliding Over A Forest (WILD)* 
Falling through the air while lucid, feeling like I'm sky diving until I get closer to this forest below, after which I'm hand gliding along above the trees. Seeing these small waterfalls on the side. Sensing that this place is somewhere in the astral realm rather than the physical and is a place that I can come back to anytime to relax. (The first part of this one was awesome, as it felt like an OBE).

*Skiing Down A Snow Covered Mountain - Becoming Air Borne (WILD)* 
Watching this guy skiing down this beautiful snow covered mountain, after which I become the guy and am skiing down the mountain myself, after which I'm again watching the guy. The mountain is quite steep and from time to time there are gaps where we become air borne as we go from hill to the next.

*Grocery Store - Checking Out (WILD)* 
Getting ready to check out at this grocery store while lucid with a basket full of groceries. This lady ahead of me also has a full cart of groceries that she is putting on the conveyor belt. After the lady pays for her groceries there are all of these candy bars laying on the side of the conveyor belt next to the cashier that someone appears to have decided not to buy. As the cashier is ringing up my groceries I'm thinking that she might get confused and think I bought the candy bars and and give them to me for free.

*Party In Someone's Backyard - Swimming Pool (WILD)* 
Sitting outside in this lawn chair in someone's back yard while lucid, where they are having a big party. This guy goes to get a couple more lawn chairs since there are so many people here, and comes back with these two wide brown lawn chairs. There's a nice concrete swimming pool that curves around in a U shape with these decorative stones on the side of it. There are lawn chairs all over the place with women in their bathing suits and some men. Some guy comes running after me saying "let's get something to eat."

*Four Plants - Draining Water Out Of (WILD)* 
Having these four plants that are in a long planter while lucid, that is full of water that I'm draining the water out of before taking the plants out to plant.

*With A Bunch Of Guys - Seeing An Old Shop Teacher (WILD)* 
With a bunch of guys doing some kind of wood working while lucid when I see this shop teacher that I used to have for this metal shop class. Everyone telling him how much we enjoyed taking shop class as it gave us the experience we needed to get good jobs. Telling him something like he's just like working with my mom and that I really enjoyed his class.

*Long Metal Box - Cleaning Rust Out Of (WILD)* 
Cleaning the rust out of this long, rusty, metal box while lucid.

*Swimming Pool - Two Guys Propelling Themselves Across The Pool (DILD)* 
In a swimming pool that is full of people and where there are these two men who are going back and forth from one side of the pool to the other rather fast using something to propel themselves through the water. Being surprised that the life guard has said nothing to them as what they are doing seems somewhat dangerous. 

Finally a life guard whistles a them and asks them not to do this anymore. _Becoming lucid when one of the guys shows the lifeguard what looks like a couple of sandals that he is holding a certain way to propel himself across the pool._

----------


## iadr

*Backing Out Of The Driveway - People Standing On The Side Of The Driveway (WILD)*
Backing the van out of my driveway while lucid where there are a lot of people on the sides of the driveway. (Wait a minute, what are all of these people doing in my yard?)   This white SUV has parked behind one of my cars which is leaving very little room to back out. Carefully backing out through the gate after which there are kids standing on the side of the driveway, mainly this little girl in a red dress on the right side. Being careful not to hit her as I continue backing out.

*Game - Playing (DILD)*
Some guy having a game that he invented that he asks these guys what their high scores are. When one guy tells him he scored 8,000 points he tells him that this is a good score and that two other people have also scored that many points. 

Playing the game myself which is a game where I have to repeat everything that happens on the game board. Doing a good job until this empty hole shows up during which time I'm doing something else. Although I had going for quite a while my score is only 365 points. I'm thinking that the people who scored 8,000 points must have really played the game a long time to score that many points.

_Becoming lucid when I see this other guy start playing a game who has the game board slanted up at a 45 degree angle instead of having it laying flat like I did.  The game he is playing is something that he shoots a ball up into this maze then waits for it to roll down into one of these holes._

*Class - Arriving Late So Sitting Out In The Hallway (Super Vivid)*
In a large building where I'm supposed to go to some kind of class. Planning to run in this 6 mile race later in the day which race is supposed to start at 2:30PM. It is now close to 11:00AM and my class is supposed to start at 11:00AM. 

Looking for a restroom to use before going into the class and finding one that is quite large and has what I think is a Men sign on the door. When I go in though something seems wrong which causes me to question if this is really a Men's room. When this gal I used to work with several years ago comes into the restroom I ask her if this is a Lady's restroom and she says it is.

When we go to look at the sign on the door it says something about it being a Community restroom, but also says it is for Frogs. I'm thinking that I must have thought the Frogs must have meant it was for men. 

Looking for another restroom, but this is the only one on this entire floor. Thinking this is odd that they only have a Lady's restroom on this floor. Going down a level and finding this small bathroom there that has a number of some sort on the door. Using this restroom after which a couple of guys I know come in. One of the guys is also planning to run in the 6 mile run later, but says something about running along the freeway instead of taking the normal route since he dislikes being around too many people.

When he says that it's a long route and doesn't care about his time, I tell him that I also don't care about my time as long as long as it is faster than the other guy he's with whose name is Ike. Leaving the restroom and talking to this guy who has agreed to do some kind of an operation on me sometime later when we can find an agreeable time. Me telling him that I usually go out to eat at a certain time after which I return back home. Him thinking that some evening after I've come back home from eating would be a good time for him to perform the operation.

Walking to the class with him but getting there 30 minutes late as it is now 11:30AM and the class started at 11:00AM. Sitting outside the classroom instead of going inside to keep from disturbing everyone in the class. Some guy from the class is giving a presentation on something. When the instructor says something about so many people being late to class this day he seems angry. 

Getting ready to take some kind of test that is suppose to be easy as it is supposed to contain just logical questions. Hoping that the test is easy and does not pertain to the previous days assignment since I've not done any of the assignments or attended any of the classes. Thinking that if he were to give a test on something we were supposed to have read that I'd fail the class and have to take it over again.

----------


## iadr

*Putting Something Together - Putting Screws In  (WILD)*
Putting something together with some screws while lucid, but having a difficult time getting the screws to stay on the screw driver to screw them in. Using my imagination to get the screws to stay on the screw driver so I can put in the screws.

*Looking At A Wide Tree - Trying To Figure Out What Kind Of Tree It Is (WILD)*
Looking at this wide tree while lucid that is about 10 feet in diameter. Although the trunk of the tree is really large the tree itself is somewhat short. Noticing these leaves on it and trying to figure out what kind of tree it is. Thinking that it might be a Brazilian pepper tree, but after smelling one of the leaves deciding that it must be a camphor tree.

*Jogging Home - Trying To Figure Out How To Get In The House (WILD)*
Being at the end of this street that goes to my house while lucid, heading toward my house. Trying to figure out how to get in the house when I remember that I'm dreaming so can just float through the walls.

*Outside By The Lake - Hurricane Coming (WILD)*
Outside by the lake while lucid noticing that the water is much higher than normal and that there is a strong breeze blowing which I'm thinking is a hurricane.

*Building Something Around This Place - Putting Something In These Holes (Vivid)*
Working with some other people while lucid, building something around this place. There are all of these holes in the ground that we're putting things in. Managing to get my things in the holes and hooking something like a rope up to them, then waiting for the other guys to get their things in.

*Looking Across The Yard - Woods Being Behind My Car (WILD)*
Looking across the yard at my car while lucid, only there's a woods behind my car. Using my imagination to get rid of the woods, but when I do there is now a lake behind my car and everything is upside down. Letting the scene revert back to the way it was.

*Bunker - Looking Out Concrete Window (WILD)*
Looking out this concrete window while lucid while in what appears to be a bunker somewhere. Looking out and seeing that I am in a bunker.

----------


## iadr

*Waiting Room - Attractive Nurse (WILD)*
Going into this waiting room while lucid, where there is an attractive nurse waiting for me who appears interesting in something other than taking my vitals. (This dream ended way too soon).

*Aquarium - Colorful Fish (WILD)*
Watching these fish in a large aquarium while lucid when a real colorful fish swims by.

*Railroad Crossing - Train Making A Left Turn And Coming Toward Me (WILD)*
Sitting in a car at a railroad crossing while lucid waiting for this train to cross when the train makes a left turn and starts coming down the road I'm on. The engine and first car make it by me alright, after which the other cars start getting closer and closer to my car. Having to back my car up to keep from getting hit by the train.

*Doing Something Outside - Foreigner Coming By And Saying Something Unusual (WILD)*
Doing something outside while lucid when this guy comes by who speaks another language who says something like kissimmee do. I have a couple of holes that need to be drilled that he seems to think he can drill for me since he has a drill. When I see his drill bits are all too small though I just ignore him and don't answer him since I'm thinking he would not understand me anyway.

*Eating Lunch - Jogging Through This Woods (Super Vivid)*
Eating lunch in this downtown area, after which I jog through this wooded area that has these concrete steps that go around and around to the top of the hill. Looking for and finding a restroom at the top of the hill which some guy is just coming out of when I arrive. Using the restroom then going back down the concrete steps to get to the bottom of the hill where some guy is waiting there that I talk to about something. Several people coming up the stairs as I'm going down.

*Stairway - Climbing (WILD)*
Climbing up this stairway while lucid, which when I look out I see the ground about 20 feet below. Climbing up some more stairs after which I look out again and see the ground only about 5 feet down now. Climbing up more stairs after which I look out again and see a roof next to where I'm at. Climbing more stairs and coming to the top of the stairway where there is a balcony that I walk out on. Being way up high looking down on a city that has a canal running through it.

----------


## iadr

*Lake - Ducks Floating By (WILD)*
Looking out at the lake while lucid when these two ducks come floating by after which I see a yellow bucket of tar floating in the lake.

*Yard - Boards With Nails Sticking Out (WILD)*
Being outside in the yard while lucid, which yard is much larger than usual. Walking along seeing these boards with these long shiny silver nails sticking up which nails are at least 4 inches long with the pointed ends sticking up. Being careful not to step on the nails since I'm wearing these rubber water shoes.

*Lake - Weeds Growing Up In (WILD)*
Standing on this hill looking out at this lake while lucid, which lake has all of this tall grass growing in it. Using my imagination to get rid of the grass and clean up the lake.

----------


## iadr

*Water - Guys Bouncing Across On Pogo Sticks (WILD)*
Being in this park while lucid, when a car drives up with a bunch of guys in it who get out and start bouncing across this water on these pogo sticks.

*Floating Down A River - Going Under A Bridge (WILD)*
Floating down a river while lucid and coming to this large bridge that I go under, after which I'm riding on the second floor of this two story ferry boat.

*Talking To A Veterinary On The Phone - Trying To Remember Which Vet I Was Talking To (WILD)*
Talking to a veterinary on the phone while lucid who tells me to come on in. Trying to figure out where he's located but needing first to remember which vet I just called. Getting an idea and pressing the redial button on the phone, then matching the redial number with the address showing in my computer for this number.

*Following This Guy In A Car - Needing To Get Through This Gate (WILD)*
Following this guy in my car while lucid, when he goes through this gate that comes down after he goes through it. trying to figure out how to get the gate open to go through when I remember that I'm dreaming so just go through it.

*Guy In A Red Shirt - Having A Tattoo (WILD)*
Watching this guy who is wearing a red shirt while lucid, who has something like a tattoo on his arm that says something like Born To Lose.

*Cat - Playing With A Cardboard Box (WILD)*
Watching my cat Boo Boo playing with something like a small cardboard box while lucid, when the wife says something like this being her Jack In The Box.

*Old Girlfriend - Talking To On The Other Side Of This Wall (WILD)*
Talking to this gal I used to date over 20 years ago while lucid, who is on the other side of this wall that I'm getting ready to go over to see.

*Screws Coming Loose On Something - Thing Swinging Down (WILD)*
Watching something that the screws are coming loose on while lucid, which then comes swinging down.

*Snake - Looking At (WILD)*
Looking at this snake while lucid, that has his head up in the air and his tongue out while looking at me, after which he goes slithering away.

*Lady In A Maintenance Building Of A Park - Wearing A Low Cut Blouse (WILD)*
In this small maintenance building of this park while lucid when this lady who works there comes through the door with this low cut blouse on that her boobs are hanging halfway out of. She comes over and sits down next to me to help me with something. 

*Car Lot - Wife Leaving Her Hat In A Car (WILD)*
Being on a car lot with the wife while lucid, when the wife leaves her hat in this dark green station wagon. Going back to get her hat out of the car where we find it right where she left it.

*Car Wash - Getting Ready To Put Up A Poster (WILD)*
Outside this car wash with the wife while lucid when she asks me to put up something like this poster that I'm getting ready to put up.

*Lumber Yard - Buying A Door And Some Screws (WILD)*
At a lumber yard while lucid, getting a couple of things, one of which is something like a tall door, and the other which is something like some small screws. The wife says something about the door.

*Looking At Dishwashers - Trying To Remember Which One Was Rated A Best Buy (WILD)*
Looking at a couple of dishwashers at a hardware store while lucid, where I remember that one of them was rated as a best buy. Trying to remember which one was rated as a best guy, but picking the wrong one. Then remembering which one was had a best buy rating.

*Buying Something = Needing To Put Down A Certain Amount (WILD)*
In a store buying something while lucid, where they're asking me to put so much down. Needing to put so much down after which another amount will be due later.

*Talking To A Gal In A Store - One Time Having A Car Like Mine But Now Riding A Motorcycle (WILD)*
Talking to this attractive gal in this store while lucid, who tells me that she used to have a VW bug like the one I have sitting in the parking lot in this dream. Telling me that she got rid of the bug though and now drives a motorcycle. Thinking that she doesn't look like the type of person who would be riding a motorcycle.

*Funeral Home - Standing Outside (WILD)*
Being outside this place that looks like a Funeral home while lucid, as it has this nice green lawn with these brick columns going up these wide sidewalks on the outside of it. This small girl comes walking toward me saying something, but then turns around and goes running back the other way.

*Bucket Of Concrete - Trying To Decide What To Do With It (WILD)*
Having this bucket of concrete that I've mixed up while lucid, that I was going to use for something, but changed my mind. Thinking about throwing it away when I remember this clothes line pole that I need to concrete into the ground, so using it on that.

*Getting Ready To Go Somewhere - Wife Complaining About Me Always Being Late (WILD)*
Getting ready to leave to go somewhere with the wife while lucid, who is telling me that I'm always causing us to leave late. Remembering that we need to turn the alarm system on before leaving, so going out the door while the wife is turning on the alarm system.

*Parking Lot Of A Bank - People Disappearing (WILD)*
Being in the parking lot of a bank while lucid, when this young gal comes walking out with this short whitish hair, who when she walks by disappears. Realizing she's a spirit. Several other people including a lady with a young boy who all look quite normal then also disappear when they get to where I'm at in the parking lot.

*Guy Getting Ready To Do Some Work For Me - Checking In With His Office (WILD)*
This guy being over at my house in this lucid, who is carrying around this paint stick with no roller on it. The guy is on the phone verifying with someone that he is at my house now. When I ask him if he is there to do some work for me he tells me he is.

*Radio Station - DJ Telling Everyone He Will Be There The Following Monday Which Is A Holiday (WILD)*
Being at a radio station while lucid where this heavy set DJ is telling everyone he is going to be there on the following Monday which is a holiday.

*Climbing Down A Rope - Seeing Cars And People Below (WILD)*
Climbing down a rope in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I'm about two stories high, hanging onto this rope, looking down at the street below where there are cars driving by and people walking down this sidewalk. Trying to figure out how to get down and thinking about just falling since I'm dreaming, but then climbing down the rope to the ground instead. 

Ending up in something like a tram that is going real fast, so fast that the buildings are a blue as we go by them. Stopping at this place that looks like some sort of magic kingdom, then realizing I must be at the new Harry Potter exhibit at Universal Studios. (The only way to visit a place like this as there were no lines. I sure wouldn't waste my time going to a place like this in the physical right now with the long lines).

*Inflatable Rafts - People Swinging Sideways In (WILD)*
Somewhere like a beach while lucid where there are these giant swings that people are sitting in swinging sideways in. Looking closer and noticing that the swings are actually long yellow inflatable boats that the people are laying in like a hammock and swing back and forth.

*Car Port - Trying To Decide Which Way To Slant The Roof (WILD)*
Putting up something like a car port while lucid, that I'm trying to decide which direction to slant the roof to have the water run off of. Deciding to have it go off the other side away from the house.

*Gal Who Is A Good Friend - Pulling Her Pants Down When We Get Ready To Leave (Super Vivid)*
Having taken this gal who is a good friend, to this place with me, where she is sitting at a different table than I am. Remembering having been naked earlier in this place for some reason, but now having my clothes back on. When it gets time to leave everyone stands up at the tables and the gal, who I think is a stripper, pulls her pants down.  O_O

Noticing that she has a nice figure and looks nice with her clothes off. Thinking that she did this to make me feel better about having been naked earlier myself. Seeing this director that I used to work for who is looking at me with this odd look after seeing the gal with her pants down, since I was the one who brought her here. We then both start laughing really hard because of how odd this situation is.

----------


## iadr

*Laying In Bed - Puddle Of Water In My Bed (WILD)*
Laying in bed while lucid, and noticing this puddle of water next to me as it seems to have rained the night before and come in through the window onto the bed.

*Work - New Job (Super Vivid)*
Having just started a new job in a different building other than the headquarters building, and it being my first day at work. Having an oriental guy for a supervisor and there being one other person in our group. 

Having loaned this small data storage device to a friend who I used to work with sometime earlier and him now interested in buying it from me for 50 dollars. Telling that I'll come out to where he lives at 2PM the next day to collect his money for the thing.

Asking this older man who seems to be some kind of boss in the department I'm working in what the hours of this job are, and him telling me that their department works from 9AM to 2PM each day. Me thinking that these are really good hours, but thinking that this is 7 hours instead of just 5. Telling him that everyone must work straight through without taking a lunch break and him telling me that they do take a break, but not for lunch. Me telling him that they must just take a short 10 minute break then, but him telling me that it can be longer than that. 

The director of the department, who used to be the director of the department I worked in IRL has just come back from being out of town for two weeks and wants all to go out to eat at this restaurant this day, so we all go to this restaurant to eat. Someone has brought this tray of cooked hamburgers that they give to the lady at the front counter, as bringing our own food is supposed to save our department some money. As we notified them too late though, they they had already cooked up several plates of hamburger that they are going to charge our department.

There are three long tables that everyone starts sitting down at to eat. I sit down on a side of this long table that has only one other person on the side I'm sitting on. Wondering if I should have sat at another table since none of the people on the other side of the table appear to be people I work with. 

Later noticing that one table has all of these executives sitting at it while another one has all of these supervisors sitting it, after which I decide that I'm sitting at the right table. Now noticing that two people I work with are sitting across from me at the table. Eating something like a hamburger and some salad, after which I get up and go outside. 

A guy I used to work with has been having trouble with his car in this dream, so has bought another car, a really small car that is almost like a golf cart, only smaller. He has just gotten the car back from this garage where they hooked up the gas pedal. Getting in the car to check it out and try driving it, but noticing that it has no brakes. There is a metal brake device there but it has no pedal on it. Pushing it down all the way to floor with my foot which finally stops the car.

Following the brake cable to the back of the car and finding that the cable is broken. Trying to get the cable hooked back up for my friend who is out of town, so he will be able to drive it when he gets back into town. Noticing that I'm wearing a Happy Valentines shirt with all of these pink hearts on it and wondering if I should have been wearing that inside while eating with my coworkers as everyone else was dressed up.

While trying to get the brake hooked back up splattering something like strawberry juice all over my shirt, so trying unsuccessfully to clean it off. Thinking that if I go back inside that I should tuck the shirt in and button up this sweater that I'm wearing over the t-shirt. 

Getting close to 2PM and needing to contact my friend who I was supposed to collect the money from for the data collection device I loaned him to let him know I may not be able to make it today, but not having brought either my cell phone of his phone number with me. 

Hearing a phone ringing and thinking it might be my cell phone, but instead it is a company cell phone. Looking at the phone and noticing that someone has invited to join a conference call. Hitting some button to ignore the call since it has a bunch of top executives on it which I want nothing to do with, and making sure to mute the phone so they will not be able to hear me.

This oriental lady who if some kind of supervisor finds me and invites me to a conference with her the next Monday. Asking me what a convenient time would be for me and me telling her that anytime is fine. Her saying something about me being happy to join her for a conference if I'm getting paid for it, after which I tell her that even after hours would be fine. Telling her that I've been trying to fix my friends car for him so that it will work when he gets back into town.

(This dream ate up every bit of my favorite lucid time as I usually like to enter WILDs at this time of the morning)

----------


## iadr

*Grocery Store - Buying Avocados (WILD)*
Buying something like avocados at a grocery store while lucid, which I have six of, four which have already been rung up, and two which the checker is trying to ring up now, but is having trouble figuring out what they are. I tell him that they are avocados after which he seems to be trying to figure out how much to charge me for them. When the total for them comes to $14.00 I'm thinking that this is way too much for just two avocados, after which the checker tells me that this is the amount for all six avocados which for some reason I think is reasonable.

*Raining Outside - Changing The Weather (WILD)*
Being outside under my carport while lucid and noticing that it is raining really hard outside. Changing the weather to be a beautiful sunny day outside. (The rain in this lucid was so incredibly vivid that it seemed more like an obe).

*Getting Some People To Agree On Something - Being Able To Turn This Light Off And Relax (WILD)*
Getting some people to agree on something in this lucid after which I'm able to turn off my light and relax.

*Long Haired Guys - Thinking They're Watching TV (Super Vivid)*
Watching these long haired guys putting up a shed and thinking that they're watching TV. After getting a closer look at them, realizing that they are working hard on getting the shed up and are not watching TV.

*Swinging At Something With A Bat - Missing The Thing And It Bouncing All Around The Room (WILD)*
Swinging at something with this bat while lucid, but missing the thing which then goes bouncing all around the room. Having something like a magnet that causes the ball to come back to me, so concentrating on just getting the ball back after which it comes back.

*Store - Looking For A Certain Kind Of Shoe (WILD)*
Looking for a special kind of shoe while lucid, which I decide the people in this store know a lot more about than I do. Asking the people in the store about the shoe which they help me find right away.

*Looking For Something For This Guy - Forgetting What I Was Looking For (WILD)*
Going over to look for something for this guy while lucid, which when I come back I've forgotten what I went over to look for. Asking the guy what it was he wanted me to look for after which I go over again to look for the thing. Finding tons of other things, but not the thing the guy wants, as it is out of season.

*Someone Looking In My Window - Hiding From Them (WILD)*
Inside my house while lucid when someone comes up outside and looks in the window to see if anyone is inside. Hiding from them after which I answer the door for some reason. My position changes and I'm now outside the house coming in the back door when I see someone at the front door looking in.

*Riding Down The Freeway - Turtle In The Road (WILD)*
Riding down the freeway while lucid, when I notice something in the middle of the road that look like a turtle. Getting out of the car and picking it up and bringing it back into the car with me to save it.

*Opening A Window - Screen Coming Down (WILD)*
Opening the top part of a double hung window while lucid when the screen comes down with the window. Reaching out and pulling the screen back up so there will be a screen in the window.

*Straightening Something - Thing Still Crooked (Vivid)*
Straightening something up which when I put it down it is still crooked. Continuing to work on straightening the thing up.

----------


## iadr

*Standing On The Dock - Mama Duck Floating Up With Her Two Babies (WILD)*
Standing on the dock while lucid noticing all of this brush in the lake after which mama duck comes floating up to the dock with her two babies.

*Stadium - Guy Looking For A Better Seat (WILD)*
Watching this guy in a stadium while lucid who is trying to find a better seat while he is turning around making sure no ushers see where he's sitting at. There seems to be a baseball game going on below between the Chicago White Sox and the Minnesota Twins.

*Driving Down A Road - Large Red Combine In Front Of Me (WILD)*
Driving down this road while lucid with this large red farm implement in front of me that looks like a combine that is slowing me down.

*Freeway - Starting To Get Backed Up (WILD)*
Driving home on the freeway while lucid when the freeway starts getting backed up. Getting off the freeway on an exit that goes to my house, but having wanted to stay on the freeway to go somewhere else.

*Tree - Cutting A Branch Down (WILD)*
Looking at this tree while lucid that I'm thinking about cutting down. Noticing these nice leaves on it that smell good though and deciding to just cut part of it down, so just cutting a low branch down.

*Having Talked To This Guy - Guy Having Forgotten What We Talked About (WILD)*
Having talked to this guy the previous day in this lucid about cutting some trees down, who seems to have forgotten about what we talked about now. His wife says something about him having a short term memory and having a hard time remembering things.

*Unpacking Things - Wife Telling Me How She's Going To Use Something (WILD)*
Having just gotten home from being somewhere with the wife and being in the kitchen while lucid. Unpacking groceries and something that the wife bought that she is telling me how she's going to use.

*Outside In The Yard - Untangling Something (WILD)*
Outside in the yard while lucid, trying to get something like a long piece of string that is tangled up in all of these weeds untangled.

*On The Roof - Noticing The Grass Being All Grown In (WILD)*
On the roof while lucid while noticing the leaves from these bamboo shoots being blown across the upstairs windows by the wind. Noticing that the grass in teh back yard has grown in now and is really thick.

*Someone I Invited To A Forum Needing Help With A Project - Deciding To Help Them (WILD)*
Someone I invited to this forum is posting on the forum in this lucid and inviting other people to help them with some kind of experiment. Thinking that since I invited them to the forum that I should get involved and help them out.

*Building A Large Building - Pulling Myself Up On The Roof (DILD)*
Building a large building with several other people when these three guys come out wanting something that I don't want to give them. Being on the ground needing to get up on this roof, so grabbing a hold of something and pulling myself up. Having a little trouble getting up on the roof until I manage to get one of my feet on the roof after which I'm able to pull myself up.

Being down on the ground again when the guys who wanted something from me earlier start coming after me. Trying to get up on the roof again, and having a hard time again. _Becoming lucid at this point and using my imagination to pull myself up on the roof. Back down on the ground again needing to dig a large hole to put a support beam in. Finding these shovels at the end of this place and using one of them to dig a large hole to put the beam into._

*Being Outside My Body - Looking At Myself (WILD)*
Feeling myself outside my body looking back at my body.

----------


## iadr

*Wife - Someone Trying To Pull A Fast One On (WILD)*
Someone is trying to pull a fast one on the wife in this lucid, like trying to get her to buy something she doesn't need, after which she tells them not to sommer??? (some odd word that I'm unable to remember the last part of).

*Elephant Ear Patch - Replacing With Fruits And Vegetables (WILD)*
Looking at this dark wooded area while lucid that has all of these elephant ears in it that are about 4 feet high, and which looks like an elephant ear patch. Deciding that this would be a good time to exercise my imagination so imagining orange tree, a lemon tree, a lime tree, and then some strawberries, tomatoes, and corn. The dark elephant ear patch is now a fruit and vegetable garden which the sun is shining down on.

*Looking Across A Lake - Enclosed Dock With A Flower (WILD)*
Looking across this lake while lucid, and seeing this woods on the other side of the lake. There's an enclosed dock in front of me that goes out over the lake that has a flower garden in it.

*Talking To Two Guys In The Yard - Wife Riding Up On A Bicycle (WILD)*
Talking to these two guys in the yard while lucid when the wife rides up on a bicycle.

*Using A Computer In A Store - Guy Asking Me If I've Tried Something Yet (WILD)*
Using a computer in this store while lucid, having trouble doing something when this guy asks me if I tried a certain thing. Me telling him "Of course I didn't try it, why would I do that?"

*Guy Cutting down A Limb On A Tree - Falling To The Ground (WILD)*
Watching this guy up in a tree cutting off a limb while lucid when something happens and he loses him balance and falls to the ground. He's really a goofy looking guy with these blue shorts and red shirt one, who has this goofy look on his face when he falls to the ground.

*Airport Terminal - Guy Asking If I'm A Looper (WILD)*
In an airport terminal while lucid when this guy walking by asks me if I'm a looper, which is supposed to be someone who flies all around the country. I tell him no, that I just moved here to be on a permanent vacation and that I have no intention of going anywhere else.

*Walking Through The Living Room Holding A Cat - Great Dane Wanting Some Attention (WILD)*
Going through my living room while lucid, carrying something like a cat, when this great dane that seems to belong to me comes walking through the living room wanting some attention. I create a robot using my imagination to massage the dogs belly and pet it.

*Sitting At A Picnic Table - Something Coming Into View (WILD)*
Sitting down at this small table in a picnic area while lucid when something comes into view (unable to understand my mumbling about what it is that comes into view)

*Baby Duck - Covered With Oil (WILD)*
The wife has something on this board or display in this lucid and says "look at this", or "feel this". When I look, it is a baby duck covered in something like dirt or oil. When the baby duck sees its mother on this higher area it gets all excited and goes to see its mother.

*Wife - Climbing Down This Tall Flimsy Ladder (WILD)*
Watching the wife climbing down this tall flimsy ladder that is about 2 stories high and is shaking. Going over and holding the ladder to make it more sturdy for her.

*In The Kitchen With The Wife - Taking Something Outside To Get A Better Look At It (WILD)*
Being in the kitchen with the wife while lucid, who takes something outside to get a better look at it.

*Little Girl Dangling From This Rope - Helping Her To Get Down (WILD)*
Watching this little girl while lucid, who seems to be about 5 years old and who is dangling from this rope by one leg, who seems to have fallen off of something. Hearing this loud smack as she seems to crash into something. Using my imagination to get her leg out of the rope and get her back onto the ground, after which she sends me a very strong mental thank you.

*In The Kitchen - Washing An Aluminum Paint Roller (WILD)*
In the kitchen while lucid, washing something like the handle of an aluminum paint roller in the sink.

*On The Side Of The House - Wife Telling Me The Food Is Ready (WILD)*
Outside on the side of the house while lucid when the wife yells out that my food is ready.

*Metal Pan - Making A Loud Noise (WILD)*
Having a metal pan over these dishes in the sink in this lucid, which every time I hit the pan it makes this loud dong sound. Using my imagination to wash all the dishes and put them out to dry.

*Guy With A Back Hoe - Knocking The Neighbors Garage Down (WILD)*
Watching this guy with a back hoe while lucid who is removing some trees from a neighbor's yard, who runs into the neighbor's garage and knocks it completely down.

*Guy Installing Windows - Trying To Show Him This Window Without A Sticker (WILD)*
This guy being over at my house in this lucid to install two more windows, and me trying to show him this window in the wife's bedroom that is missing a sticker. He's so busy installing the other windows though that he walks off and doesn't see what I'm trying to show him.

----------


## iadr

*Someone Needing Directions To The County Courthouse - Wife Giving Them Directions To The Wrong Place (WILD)*
Someone planning to go downtown to the county office building in this lucid and wanting to know where it's at. The wife telling them where she thinks it is but tells them the wrong building. Me telling them that the wife has never been to this building so is confused about where it is, and then telling them where the building is.

*Dropping A Rake - Bouncing All Over The Place (WILD)*
Dropping this rake on the ground that goes bouncing all over the place causing me to have to get out of the way to keep from being hit by it.

*Door To In-Law Suite Wide Open - Pole Saw Missing (WILD)*
Looking outside while lucid and noticing the door to the in-law suite being wide open. Checking it out and noticing that a pole saw is missing.

*Buying Something Not Assembled And It Working Good - Buying Another One Assembled And It Not Working (Super Vivid)*
Having bought something at a Lowes Hardware store that I was able to get not assembled for a cheaper price. Assembling the thing with no trouble and it working fine. Going back for another one and them only having ones that are assembled this time which a salesman keeps pestering me to buy. Finally buying one that is assembled but not linking it being already assembled as there are a lot fewer things I can do with it as there is no way for me to customize it for what I want. As the thing is worthless to me I'm thinking about returning it.

*Needing To See A Doctor Johnson - Attendant Wanting Me To See Another Doctor (WILD)*
Needing to see this doctor named Doctor Johnson for some reason while lucid, but the attendant wanting me to see some other doctor. Telling her "No I've got to see Doctor Johnson".

*Getting Ready To Back Out Of The Driveway - Needing 550 Feet Of Something (WILD)*
Getting ready to back out of the driveway in a pickup truck while lucid when I remember that I need to get 550 feet of something before I leave.

*Cell Phone Ringing - Alarm Company Calling (WILD)*
Hearing the cell phone ringing while lucid, so answering it and hearing ADT security on the line who asks me if everything is alright. Thinking it odd that they would be calling now since I'm in the house and the alarm is turned off.

----------


## iadr

*Looking At The Privacy Fence - Gate Appearing (WILD)*
Being outside looking at the privacy fence while lucid when a gate appears on the left side where there is no gate IRL, that a man and his son come walking through.

*Digging - Finding A Large Root (WILD)*
Digging on the side of the In-Law Suite while lucid when I run into this huge root in the ground that I'm pulling up out of the ground.

*Getting Ready To Go Outside - Large Furry Black Cat (WILD)*
Getting ready to go outside while lucid when I see this large black furry cat outside the door.

*Outside By The Gate - Trucks Arriving From The Cable Company (WILD)*
Outside by the gate while lucid when someone drives their truck up to the gate and walks in. As I begin to open the gate two or three additional trucks arrive which are all from Brighthouse Network as my cable seems to have gone out.

*Project - Being Compared With Several Other People (Super Vivid)*
Being compared with several other people on this project and doing a lot better job when they allow us to start labeling what we're doing, as it allows me to put exactly what I'm doing such as driving someone to the airport.

*Standing In An Empty Airplane - Being Observed (WILD)*
Standing on the inside of a hollow airplane that has no seats while lucid when I become aware that I'm being observed. The scene shifts and I'm now watching myself standing there.

*Mowing This Area With A Riding Lawn Mower - Mower Knowing Which Way To Go (WILD)*
On a riding lawn mower mowing this large yard while lucid. Having marked the area off that I'm mowing which seems to let the mower know which way to go as it follows the area I've marked.

*County - Surveying The Area (WILD)*
Someone like the county is surveying my area in this lucid. Watching them as they do some kind of measuring around the lake.

----------


## iadr

*Thing Having A Warranty That Is Good Only In Water - Moving The Thing Out Into The Water (Vivid)*
Using something that has a warranty that only covers things that are past a certain point in this water, so moving the thing out into the water  Some guy showing up with a friend of his to go fishing that I'm showing the thing to.

*Guy Ice Skating - Coming Toward Me Out Of Control (WILD)*
Watching this guy ice skating on this lake while lucid, who tries to turn but is unable to turn, so is coming straight toward me out of control.

*Guy Wanting The Wife's Laptop Computer - Not Letting Him Have It (WILD)*
Having made an agreement with this guy while lucid that he can have the wife's laptop computer (the wife has no laptop IRL) in exchange for something else that I owe him. When he gets ready to take it I change my mind and don't let him have it when I realize it belongs to the wife and not me.

*Skating Across This Rink With Training Wheels On - Taking The Training Wheels Off So Can Skate Faster (DILD)*
Skating around this roller rink with several other people, only I have something like training wheels on the sides of my roller skates which is making it difficult to skate very fast. Trying to skate backwards but there being about a foot of snow on the floor now that is making it difficult to skate. Deciding that if I get going forward first and then turn around that it would be easier to get going backwards, so skating forward first, then turning around and skating backwards. It is still difficult to go very far backwards though because of all the snow. 

_Becoming lucid and taking the training wheels off after which I'm skating around the rink real fast. I seem to be the only one skating now and sense that a lot of people are watching in amazement at how fast I'm skating. Someone then drags this wide table that had been in the middle of the rink over to the side of the rink which is leaving less room to skate._

*Guy On The Other Side Of The Lake - Planning To Take The Wife's Laptop Computer (WILD)*
This guy on the other side of the lake is planning to come and take the wife's computer in this lucid, which I decide to not let him have. Using my imagination to cause the ice to crack all around him so that he falls into the lake and is unable to come across the lake.

*Shed - Hole In The Floor (WILD)*
Looking at the floor in this shed while lucid that has a real thin board in one part of the floor that is broken, which is leaving a hole in the floor.

----------


## iadr

*People Standing On A Dock - Part Next To The Shore Falling Off (WILD)*
Looking at this dock while lucid that has people standing on the end of it, when the part next to the shore breaks off leaving the people stranded on the dock. Fixing the dock with my imagination so that they have a complete dock again.

*Vacant Lot Next Door - Someone Getting Ready To Now WILD)*
Looking at this vacant lot next door while lucid that someone seems to be getting ready to mow, who has picked up all of these things laying in the yard and put them on this concrete slab.

*Talking To A Gal On The Phone - Trying To Figure Out What Time Zone She's In (WILD)*
Talking to this gal in a customer service center on the phone while lucid, trying to figure out what time zone she is in. Knowing that I'm in the Eastern time zone and thinking that she might be also, but then finding out that she's in another country called something like Venal.  ???

*Coupons - Getting Out Of A Machine (WILD)*
Getting some kind of free coupons out of this machine for something like a free meal while lucid, when I notice another coupon stuck up in the machine. Pulling the other coupon out after which about 5 or 6 more coupons come out, so taking them all.

*In A Park Getting Ready To Come Home - Something Smashing My Car (WILD)*
In a park getting ready to come home while lucid when this big thing come down on my car and crushes it. It keeps coming down on my car crushing it until it is like a model car about 6 inches high and 12 inches long. Deciding to have a little fun so shrinking myself down to be able to fit in the car and then driving off in it. Coming to an intersection where all of these cars are backed up which I drive under and go to the front of the line.

*Living In A Big House With Two Guys - Thinking About Getting Up To Go To Work (Super Vivid)*
Living in this big house with two other guys, and getting ready to go to work. Having a bed in my bedroom that seems to be missing the mattress, so trying to find a comfortable place to lay down. 

Being 630AM in the morning and both of my roommates being up. Thinking that I need to get up fairly soon to go to work, but thinking I'd like to get about 30 minutes more rest. Having 3 alarm clocks and making sure one of them is set to keep from oversleeping. Sitting down in this recliner to relax for 30 minutes before getting up to go to work.

*Building Something In This Guy's Yard - Getting Hurt And Needing To Go To The Doctor (WILD)*
Building something in this guy's yard with these pipes or metal rods while lucid, when I somehow hurt myself. Needing to go to a doctor now but first giving the guy I'm building this thing for the plans on how to build it.

----------


## iadr

*Walking Around The Lake - Almost Getting Stuck In The Mud (WILD)*
Walking around down by the lake while lucid when I almost get stuck in the mud. Having to work really hard to keep my feet from getting stuck in the mud. Using my imagination to create grass where the mud was so I can walk on it with no problem.

*Having Something Done To The Yard - Needing To Remove A Bunch Of Vines And Stumps  (Super Vivid)*
Having something done to the yard. Having to remove all of these vines and stumps from one side of the yard before these guys can do what they need to do. Deciding to remove the vines and stumps from the entire yard so they will have more room to do what they need to do.

*Company Bring Things Into My Yard With A Rope - Getting The Idea To Bring Them In Sideways (WILD)*
Some company is bringing all of these heavy things into my yard by swinging them in with ropes, but they are having trouble getting some of the things in. _Becoming lucid when I get the idea of having them bring the things in sideways which then allows them to also bring in other things after these things._

*Shed - Thinking It Is Only 3 Feet Wide (WILD)*
Looking at this shed in the yard while lucid, that I'm thinking is only 3 feet wide for some reason. Walking along the side of the shed and noticing that it takes almost 3 steps to get across it. Deciding that the shed must be about 8 foot by 12 foot after this. (Getting ready to have a large shed built IRL).

*Falcon - Walking Around On The Ground (WILD)*
In the back yard while lucid when this wild falcon appears on the ground in front of me, looking up at me like a cat. When I start walking he starts following me like a cat. (There are 3 falcons that have been coming around IRL, and one of them was sitting on my fence the other day about 10 feet away from me).

*Mallard Ducks - Stacked On Top Of Each Other (WILD)*
Standing on the shore of the lake while lucid, seeing what I first think are turtles stacked on top of each other a ways down the shore. Looking closer and seeing that they are actually about 5 or 6 Mallard ducks that are stacked on top of each other. (We have about 15 or 20 of these mallard ducks come around every day to eat when the wife puts out the bird seed. They're hilarious to watch as they wobble around chasing each other away from the food bowl. This one is particularly funny as he chases all of the other ducks away and then stands there eating as fast as he can thinking he's going to eat all the food.  ::chuckle:: )

*Park - Wind Blowing Sand All Over (WILD)*
Being in a park while lucid when this strong wind begins blowing sand all over. Using my imagination to divert the wind around the park so that it misses the park completely.

----------


## iadr

*Cats - Batting Water In This Bowl (Image Stream)*
Watching these two cats sitting on opposite ends of this water bucket batting the water.  (Interesting scene but never felt a part of it)

*Worm Bin - Collapsing On Me (WILD)*
Sitting on this wooden worm bin while lucid that suddenly gives way and collapses on me.

*Restaurant - Pumpkin Pie (WILD)*
In a restaurant while lucid, looking at this tray of food that goes around. Having forgotten what I'm was looking at, but then looking at these large pieces of pumpkin pie that I take one of to eat.

*Riding On A Bus - Coming To An Airport Terminal (WILD)*
Riding in this bus while lucid, going past this park that has a lot of cars in it. Going into this parking garage and exiting the bus. Coming to these doors that looks like the entrance to an airport terminal.

*Ice Tea - Putting Sweetener In (WILD)*
Having made some ice tea that I'm putting some sweetener in while lucid. Having two sweet n lows in it in addition to some other kind of sugar that says something like Dove on it. Looking and seeing a whole bunch of these artificial sweeteners that says Dove on them.

*Changing Clothes In The Living Room - Neighbor Ladies Standing Outside (WILD)*
Changing clothes in the living room while lucid and while the front door is open when I become aware of two neighbor ladies standing outside the door. Going back into a corner to hide while changing clothes.

*Plastic Shower - Having Delivered (WILD)*
Having this plastic shower delivered for the In-Law Suite while lucid, that I'm needing help setting up.

*Guy Being Taking Into Custody - Just Being Taking Him To Do Some Work For These People (Super Vivid)*
There's this guy with a short beard who is good friends with my boss, who these officers come by and pick up and lock up for the night. Telling my boss what happened and him telling me that they did it to protect him as someone was trying to hurt him. 

The boss wishing they had left him here though so he could work his job in the morning. The authorities who took the guy are treating him real well as they are going to have him doing some kind of work for them, so just made it look they took him into custody so they could have him do this work for them.

*Band Practicing In This Large Field - Joining Them Late For Practice (Super Vivid)*
Having just eaten lunch in this cafeteria after which I walk outside and see this marching band that I'm a member of practicing in this field across the street. Going over in the middle of their practice which seems to have started about the same time I went to lunch at 11AM, and joining them for the remainder of their practice. 

Always arriving late for their practices as I just show up when I see them practicing instead of trying to remember what time they practice. As they seem to always practice at the same time I eat lunch I always eat lunch first and then join them later in the middle of their practice. This guy I used to work with is there practicing with them and gives me this disgusted look when I arrive late for practice again.  ;-D

----------


## iadr

*Working With A Guy - Being Hooked Up With These Cords To Do Some Kind Of Work (Super Vivid)*
Working with this guy who is being hooked up to these cords that allow him to hang in the air while doing something which makes it easier to do the thing. Him having volunteered to do the work.

*Auditorium - Sitting In The Back Row Of The Balcony With A Friend (Super Vivid)*
In a large auditorium with several other people, going to the balcony with some guy who sits in the back row and is talking too much. Thinking he is going to get in trouble for talking too loud, but letting him talk anyway as they seem to let him get away with being too loud because of something he does for them. 

Him showing me this paper that has 10 things on it, 7 which are some kind of virtues that he practices every day, which is the reason the people in this place let him get away with sitting on the back row and talking so loud.

*Unusual Restroom - Water Getting All Over The Floor (Super Vivid)*
In a concrete building with several hallways, needing to take a piss. Going down this hallway and finding a familiar restroom which when I go into has changed, as all of the urinals along this one wall have been removed and the wall having been painted over with this light blue paint. 

Wondering why they removed all of the urinals in this restroom that is always full of people and thinking that there is going to be a long line to use this restroom now as there are only two stalls in it. 

Wondering if I might have accidentally wandered into a ladies restroom, so checking the sign on the door. There is only some sort of odd symbol on the door though. Deciding that this must be a mens room so going back in and heading for one of the stalls.

Going into this large stall at the end of the restroom where there is only a drain in the floor with no stool, and where this water is running constantly over the concrete wall going into the drain. Pissing into the drain for at least 5 minutes because I have to go bad. The extra water from my piss begins increasing the water on the floor to the point that I'm now standing in 2 to 3 inches of water. 

As standing in all of this water that has my piss in it begins to bother me, I move over and stand on this ledge while I continue pissing. At least it's dry on the ledge. I decide that they built this bathroom this way so that several guys could all stand around the drain and piss into the drain at the same time. ;-D

*Looking Down At A Still Lake - Causing It To Rain (WILD)*
Being up in the air looking down on this still lake in a secluded area while lucid, in which the ground around it is dry and brittle. Using my imagination to create a light rain to moisten things up a bit.

*Floating Up Around The House - Changing The Color Of The House And Fixing The Yard (WILD)*
Floating in the air above my house while lucid. Using my imagination to change the color of the house to light blue with white trim. Then adding some nice green grass in some areas that were torn up by a back hoe last week. Imagining a protective shield being around the house and yard.

----------


## iadr

*Large Worm Bin - Planning To Have A Guy Remove Some Worms From (Super Vivid)* 
Having this large worm thing built out of wood that seems to be a worm bin that I'm planning to have this guy do something with after I get it set up properly. Getting it all setup except for getting it to stand up straight. Planning to get it to stand up straight after which this guy is going to take some worms out of it. Some other guy with me has the same kind of worm bin, only his is upright, so they are starting to take his worms first.

*Basketball - Playing A Game Of Cow (DILD)*
On an outside basketball court with three other guys, one of who is PJ and the other who is this guy I used to work with, when I get the idea of playing a game of COW. Explaining the game to the guys after which we begin taking shots at the basket. 

The first guy who is the guy I used to work with makes a left handed layup for his first shot. As the guy behind him misses the shot I'm allowed to shoot whatever I want, so make a right handed layup which almost misses, but then bounces off the backboard into the basket. 

_Becoming lucid the next time around when I make a left handed layup. Then shooting from way back and using my imagination to guide the ball into the basket. Being way off on one of the long shots but using my imagination to bring the ball back to the basket which causes the other guys to start laughing at how awkward the shot looked.
_
*Wheel Barrel - Trying To Make It Stand Against A Wall (DILD)*
Having this wheel barrel with something in it that I'm trying to get to stand up against this wall by using this rope, but it keeps falling over. _Becoming lucid, then using my imagination to make the wheel barrel stand up against the wall without needing a rope._

*Game Schedule - Looking For My Name To See Who I'll Be Playing Next (WILD)*
Looking at this board while lucid that is matching these volleyball teams according to how they've done in this tournament. Looking for my name to see who I'll be playing next and finding it in the winners column.

*Needing To Come Out Of A Parking Lot - Coming Out In Front Of Car Turning Into The Parking Lot (WILD)*
In a parking lot that this busy street goes by needing to turn out onto the street while lucid. Knowing that I can get out when this car turns its right turn signal on to turn into the parking lot, so going out in front of the car.

*Window - Putting Trim Up On (DILD)*
Putting some trim up on this window which I'm having to cut some of the trim off of to get it to fit right. Cutting too much trim off of this one side that causes the entire side of the trim to disappear._ Becoming lucid at this point and using my imagination to get a new piece of trim that fits perfectly._

*Letter Of Commencement - Needing To Post Outside (WILD)*
Having this special form like a letter of commencement delivered to me while lucid, that I'm supposed to post somewhere close to where I'm having this shed built. Having filed the form somewhere and trying to find it. Realizing that this is a dream so that if I'm unable to find it that I can create a new one with my imagination and put it up.

*Old Air Conditioner - Putting A New Unit In Its Place (WILD)*
Looking at this big old air conditioner unit outside my house while lucid. Deciding to modernize it, so imagining a nice new energy efficient being in its place.

*Looking Inside The House At This Mess - Organizing Everything With My Imagination (WILD)*
Looking at the inside of my house while lucid where stuff is piled all over the place. Using my imagination to organize things so that everything is now organized and orderly.

----------


## iadr

*Guy At My House With A Back Hoe - Needing To Have Him Fix Two Things    (DILD)*
Guy being over at my house with a back hoe to fix a couple of things. Becoming lucid when I notice there's a lot more than just two things to fix as there are several areas that I need him to flatten out. Working on some things so that he will be able to fix them also.

*Block Wall - Water Pouring Over (WILD)*
Looking at a block wall on this building that this water is pouring over.

*Small Bird Next To A Concrete Pad - Concrete Pad Being On The Wrong Side Of The Wall (WILD)*
Being outside while lucid and seeing this small bird on the ground next to this concrete pad that is on the border line of the yard. Only the concrete pad is on the wrong side of the yard. Changing my position after which the concrete pad is where it is supposed to be. 

*Small Bird - Hopping Along On The Ground (WILD)*
Outside while lucid and noticing this small bird hopping along on the ground. Feeling the need to get into the scene a bit more so getting behind the bird and hopping along after him.  :Bliss:  

*Potato Chip Bag - Showing Free Shipping For Orders Of 7.95 Or More (WILD)*
Looking at a potato chip bag while lucid where is says that there is free shipping on any orders of 7.95 or more.

*Looking Out A Second Story Window - Seeing A Rain Forest (WILD)*
Looking out this second story window while lucid at what looks like a rain forest as there is all of this mist in the air. Noticing that I'm looking out the window of my upstairs bedroom after which the scene changes and there is only a lake now.

*Seeing A Pair Of Rubber Shoes On The Ground - Changing Into Them (WILD)*
Seeing a pair of rubber shoes on the ground in front of me while lucid that I'm needing to put on in place of the shoes I'm wearing as they are covered with dirt. Changing into the rubber shoes.

----------


## iadr

*Root - Pulling Up (WILD)*
Pulling up a root on the side of the house while lucid when I notice it is also pulling up this metal rack that the wife's plants are on. Putting the root back down and thinking of some other way to get it up such as digging it up.

*Car Wash - Red Sports Car Driving Into (WILD)*
Watching this guy drive this red sports car into a car wash while lucid. A big tractor is in his way so I move it out of the way with my imagination.

*Elephant Ears - Digging Up (WILD)*
Digging up these elephant ears while lucid getting ready for some sort of inspection on my property.

*Guy Working On A Ladder - Starting To Fall (WILD)*
Watching this guy working on a ladder up against my house while lucid, who when he reaches for something the ladder begins to fall. Watching him move back in time to keep to keep the ladder from falling.

*Looking Out The Back Window - Being Much Higher Than Normal (WILD)*
Looking out my back window while lucid, only being about twice as high as normal. Concentrating on lowering the scene after which I'm about 6 inches off the ground. Concentrating on being higher again after which I'm about 6 stories off the ground.

*Lucid Drink - Almost Tipping Over (WILD)*
Having a lucid drink in front of me while lucid, with almond milk, bananas, and several supplements that I almost spill. Catching the glass to keep it from falling over.

*Being At The Parent's House - Guy Stopping By To Show Me How To Do Some Things (Super Vivid)*
Being at the parent's house where some guy shows up who is showing me how to do something with this computer by turning on the caps lock, after which he's showing me how to do something with this fence in the back yard.

*Someone Pulling Into The Yard - Large Containers Full Of Tools (WILD)*
Someone pulling up in the yard while lucid with two large trash cans full of tools that they are planning to help me do something with.

*Large Lake - River Coming Out Of (WILD)*
Being way up in the air while lucid, looking down on this large lake that has a river coming out of the side of it.

*Getting Ready To Work In The Yard - Being Warned By Some Guy About Two Things (WILD)*
Getting ready to do some work on the yard while lucid, and being warned by some guy not to use two certain kind of things on the yard.

*Concrete Building - Three Nails Sticking Out The Side (WILD)*
Getting ready to lean up against this concrete building while lucid when I notice three large nails sticking out the side of the building. Getting rid of the nails with my imagination after which I'm able to lean up against the building.

*Power Lines - Being Given Advice On What To Do With Them (Super Vivid)*
Doing something outside that has something to do with these power lines coming into the house. This gal I used to work with comes by with a couple of guys who give me some advice on what to do with the wires.

----------


## iadr

*Bathroom - Getting Ready To Patch The Wall (WILD)*
Getting a piece of plywood to patch a low spot in the bathroom wall while lucid. First thinking that the place needing to be filled in is too narrow for the plywood but then seeing that there is room for the plywood.

*Watching Two Neighbor Ladies - Cats Walking Through Their Yard (WILD)*
Watching two neighbor ladies standing outside talking while lucid when these two cats come walking through their yard, one of which is a black tiger striped cat, and the other which is orange.

*Front Yard - Tire Tracks Everywhere (WILD)*
Looking down at the front yard while lucid and the yard being all packed down by tire tracks and having very little grass. Continuing to float above the yard while the scene changes and there being green grass everywhere. (Interestingly the scene just changed by itself without my having to do anything).

*Jogging Around The Block In Old Neighborhood - Concrete Truck Getting Ready To Pour A Concrete Driveway (DILD)*
Out jogging around the block in the middle of the night in this neighborhood where I used to live. Going about 3/4 of a mile around the block first after which I had been planning to run another 3 1/2 miles. Because of the time of night though and the thunder I'm beginning to hear, thinking that it would be wise to stop after going around the block and finish the rest of the run later in the day when it is safer to be outside and after the rain has stopped.

_Becoming lucid when getting almost home and jogging down the street that my old house is on. Three people being ahead of me on the side of the road that I have to slow down for. Finally getting past two of the people but still needing to get past the third person. 

A large concrete truck is across the street in the neighbor's driveway  with this large chute going all the way across the street to this house next to my old house where they are planning to to lay a concrete driveway up in the air.  ???  Thinking that this is going to be a lot of work, but since they seem to know what they are doing, thinking that they will be able to do it. Tripping on something when going across this concrete and hoping that I didn't leave an scratches. 

_*Yard - Girl Sitting In The Yard Reading (DILD)*
Being on the second floor of my old house in Nebraska and looking out and seeing this gal sitting in the back yard reading a book. _Becoming lucid when I remember that I no longer live there and wonder what she is doing in the yard. Sensing that all kinds of things have been breaking down in my old house now that its been sold to someone else and thinking that my being there all of these years must have been what kept everything from breaking down for so long.
_
*Talking To Someone About A Lucid Dream I Had - Telling Them About A Recurring Dream About My Parents (WILD)*
Talking to someone about this lucid dream I'm having while lucid, and telling them about how this lucid is different than when I dream about my parents, and how I usually become lucid when dreaming about my parents because of how real the dreams are. Telling them about this one recurring dream where my parents had passed over to the other side and then come back alive again after having been gone over a year.

*Working In The Yard - Cleaning Out Some Large Logs (Super Vivid)*
Being out in the yard cleaning up something like these large logs when a neighbor who is helping me suggests that we stop and talk to this lady who knows someone who can clear this large log out for us. Having all but this one large log cleared out and deciding to wait to see what she says before doing anything with the last log.

*Looking Out Bedroom Window - Seeing Plywood Laying On The Ground (WILD)*
In the upstairs bedroom while lucid when the wife comes up and asks me to look outside at something. Looking outside and seeing this long piece of plywood laying on the ground. Using my imagination to stack the plywood up against a wall.

*Large Log - Guy Offering To Move It For $27.93 (Super Vivid)*
Having moved all but one of these large logs out of my yard. Some guy having offered to move this last log out for $27.93, so waiting for him to look at it.

*Talking To My Dad - Telling Me About This Church He Went To Where There Were These Attractive Girls (Super Vivid)*
Talking to my dad who is telling me about this church he went to where there were all of these attractive girls, three of which came by our house afterward to get something to eat. Left over food being out on the counter. Dad thinking that I should have went with him to this church, but me having gone to another church where I was able to read something while there. Asking him what church he went to and him saying he went to a church called Trinity Lutheran.

*Church - Guy Wanting The Words To This Song To Be Corrected (Super Vivid)*
Being in this church where everyone is singing "Bless Be The Ties That Bind", after which some guy I seem to know is telling them that something is wrong with the words in this song. He points out this one sentence where is says "If we survive", and tells everyone that this should read "When we survive". He is planning to go the manufacturer and ask them to correct this line. Everyone agrees with him that this line is wrong and that the place should correct it.

----------


## iadr

*Looking Out At A Lake - Large Square Row Boat With Six Elderly People (WILD)*
Looking out at this lake while lucid, seeing this large square row boat with six elderly people in it rowing. The boat is shaped similar to a paddle boat except that it has ores attached to the sides of it that the people are rowing with. (This might be a great idea for an invention as I still remember what the boat looked like with its raised platform).

*Having A Large Window Installed - People Having A Device That Shows Them Where To Install The Windows At (Vivid)*
Having a large window installed in this house and wondering how the installers will know where to install it. The installers have some kind of device that shows them where to install the window.

*Company Needing To Install Two Windows - Wondering How They'll Know Where To Put Them (Vivid)*
Some company is supposed to put a couple of large windows in the house, which company has some sort of receipt saying that they are not responsible if they break something. Wondering how they'll know where to put the windows at.

*Guy Installing Five Windows In My Bedroom - Installing Them On Top Of Each Other (WILD)*
Watching this guy installing five windows in my bedroom while lucid, who is putting the windows straight down the wall in a row instead of spreading them throughout the bedroom. Thinking he should be installing them around the room instead of all in a row.

*Looking Out The Upstairs Window - Going Out Onto A Balcony And Climbing Down A Stairway (WILD)*
Looking out the upstairs window while lucid, seeing this huge lake outside. Walking out onto this white wood balcony and taking this stairway down to this large concrete swimming pool below.

*Bathroom - Boards Laying On The Floor With Nails Sticking Out (WILD)*
Seeing a bunch of boards laying on the floor in the upstairs bathroom while lucid, that have these nails sticking out of them. Getting rid of the boards with my imagination.

*Climbing Down A Ladder - Being In The Middle Of The Ocean (WILD)*
Climbing down a ladder in my imagination when the scene comes alive and there is all of this water belong me as I appear to be somewhere in the middle of the ocean. (I blew this one by ended it too soon as this would have been a perfect lucid to extend and go to the Gulf Of Mexico BP Oil Spill or Lost City Of Atlantis in as I was already in the middle of the ocean. 

*Narrow Hallway That Goes Into A Larger Room - Being In A Parking Garage (WILD)*
Looking down this narrow hallway while lucid, that turns into a larger room at the end. Going through the hallway and entering the large room which turns out to be a large parking garage that I used to walk through on my way to work.

*Small Two Room Apartment 30 Stories High - Looking Down On This Circular Area Between These Apartments (WILD)*
Going up this elevator in my imagination to the 30th floor when the scene comes alive and I'm in this old two room apartment, which when I look out the window I see this large circular area below in the middle of all of these apartment buildings. Feeling much higher than 30 floors up in the air.

----------


## iadr

*Guy Talking To A Gal About How To Keep A Steak From Drying Out - Putting Cooked Mushrooms On It (WIILD)*
Watching this guy talking to this gal while lucid about how to keep these steaks from drying out while in the the refrigerator, who is telling the gal she should put these cooked mushrooms on the steaks to keep them from drying out.

*Neighbor's Property - Water Everywhere (WIILD)*
Outside in the neighbor's yard while lucid, where there is water everywhere as there has been a lot of rain. As there are also several wees growing up everywhere I get rid of the weeds using my imagination and give him a nice green lawn and then fix his boat ramp with some strong new boards.

*Cemetery - White Bear Climbing Up A Vine (WIILD)*
Somewhere like a cemetery while lucid where I'm looking at this vine that has a white bear climbing up it.

*Grave Site - Sticking Around After The Ceremony (WIILD)*
Being at a grave site while lucid where a ceremony is being held, after which everyone but me leaves. I'm sticking around to make sure the coffin we paid for is the one they bury the person in.

*Concentrating On The BP Oil Spill - Getting In A Dump Truck (WIILD)*
Concentrating on going to the BP oil spill site in the Gulf of Mexico while lucid, when this large dump truck drives up with this guy driving it who has me get in after which we take off. Thas's as far as I get.

*Place Having Done Some Work For Me - Billing Me The Wrong Amount (Vivid)*
Having had some place build something for me that has billed me the wrong amount for the work they did, which I've not paid since it is the wrong amount. Them sending me a past due notice for the amount which I'm also not paying since it is still the wrong amount.

*Casino - Friends Playing Poker (WIILD)*
In a casino while lucid, watching all of these people I know playing poker in this large room. Deciding not to play myself since I feel like it would be a waste of time. Thinking I'd enjoy watching a good football game about now. Some guy I used to work with telling me how it's a good thing I didn't play with them since he would have always had a better hand than I would.

*Being On Top Of This Tall Apartment Building - Floating Down To The Ground (WIILD)*
Climbing up this wall in my imagination when I get to the top of this tall apartment building where the scene comes alive and I'm standing on the top of this high roof. Jumping off the roof and coming to a soft landing on the ground.

*On Top Of A Tall Ladder - Swaying Back And Forth (WIILD)*
Climbing up this tall ladder in my imagination and getting to the top where the scene comes alive and I'm swaying back and forth on the ladder. Concentrating on the swaying and it becoming much greater as I'm now swaying way forward and then way back.

----------


## iadr

*Gal Handing Me A Coupon Book - Restaurants That A Person Can Get A Senior Citizen's Discount At (WILD)*
This gal has handed me this coupon book with all of these coupons in to a wide variety of restaurants. There is a coupon for McDonalds, and one for Golden Corral in addition to several other restaurants, which are all places that a person can get a senior citizens discount.

*Having Just Sent An Email - Wondering If I Sent More Than I Meant To Send (WILD)*
Having just sent an email while lucid that I'd been working on for some time when I begin to wonder if I accidentally sent the entire page, part of which is irrelevant. Correcting the email using my imagination so that only the important part is included.

*Going To A Party At A Friend's House - Wondering If These Two Guys Are There (WILD)*
Going over to a party at a friend's house with the wife while lucid. Wondering if two of my friends are going to be there when I see that they've already arrived.

*Watching A Guy Hitting A Baseball - Ball Hitting Him In The Neck (WILD)*
Watching this guy getting ready to hit a baseball with a bat while lucid when the ball hits him in the neck.

*Tour Through A Jungle - Coming To A Large Lake (WILD)*
Going through this jungle on some sort of tour while lucid and coming to this large lake up ahead.

*Having Planned To Prepare Some Food To Eat For This Holiday - Going Though A Buffet Line In A Restaurant (WILD)*
Having planned to make some food to eat for myself for this holiday while lucid when I'm suddenly going through this buffet line in a restaurant where there is all of this food. Deciding it would be easier to just go to an all you can eat restaurant for the holiday.

*Guy Having Put Something Around My Yard - Thinking About How To Fix The Thing Myself In Order To Save Some Money (Vivid)*
Having these things around my yard that some buy brought that I'm thinking I can put something under in order to decrease the amount that I have to pay him. Thinking that I can put something under the things to raise them up about 2 feet which will allow me to only have to pay the guy about 10 percent of the normal cost. 

*Looking At A Peaceful Lake - Pulling A Hose Out  (WILD)*
Looking at this peaceful lake while lucid, after which I'm pulling something like a hose out of the lake.

*Guy Having Made Something For Me - Needing Some Water Out Of It (WILD)*
This guy has made this thing for me in this lucid and is waiting for me to give him something like some water from it. The thing is like a hose with two ends on it that has both ends up real high. I lay one end down on the ground which is all that needs to be done as he gets the water he needs from it now.

*Recording Two Dreams - False Awakening (FA)*
Having had a couple of vivid dreams that I'm trying to remember and and record. Barely remembering them at first but then remembering them better, so recording them.....At least I thought I recorded them. Don't have the foggiest idea what they were about now.  ::chuckle::

----------


## iadr

*Looking Out Over A Wide Lake - Being In The Ocean At The BP Oil Spill Site (WILD)*
Looking out over this really wide lake while lucid that I finally decide is an ocean. Deciding that this might be a good time to attempt the lucid task of either going to the Lost City Of Atlantis or the BP oil spill In the Gulf Of Mexico. Arriving at what I'm thinking is the Lost City Of Atlantis because of these bright lights I see under the water. Later deciding that this is the site of the BP oil spill though when I see all of these oil rigs. 

There are all of these guys walking around with these hard hats on yelling at each other. A helicopter flies in and this important looking guy in a suit gets out who is holding a clipboard that he is writing things on who seems to be some sort of inspector. There are all of these large green colored machines which are almost a florescent green, which they seem to be using to clean up the oil spill with. Oil is everywhere in the water. Seeing this large light below the water again that seems to be on some kind of machine that is working down there. 

Now being on a narrow metal walkway high in the air which walkway has a high metal side on it which makes it safe to walk across. I appear to be at the top of a tower. The scene changes now and all of the equipment is gone and the beach is clean, and the birds are all singing.

*Lost City Of Atlantis -Visiting (WILD)*
Floating over the ocean while lucid, looking for the Lost City Of Atlantis. Stopping at what appears to be the least likely of all locations at it feels like a dump site in the middle of the ocean, and feels like the middle of no where. 

Diving down into the water and finding what appears to be the Lost City Of Atlantis. A wide wooden entrance that looks like an entrance to a coal mine appears in front of me which I go through, after which everything changes and there are bright white lights everywhere. Suddenly looking around and noticing water all around me and noticing that I'm at the bottom of the ocean.

*Standing In The Middle Of A Lake - Sawing A Log In Half That Is Over My Head (WILD)*
Standing in the middle of this lake while lucid sawing something like a large log in half that is over my head. While sawing the log some gal comes out from this business and tells me that she got my message.  ???

*Restaurant - Having Arrived Too Late For The Senior Buffet (WILD)*
Having just arrived at this buffet restaurant with the wife while lucid, but seeming to have arrived too late for the senior's buffet. Somehow managing to get the senior buffet price anyway.

*In A Walmart - Looking For Some Cat Food (WILD)*
Being someplace like a Walmart while lucid, looking for something like cat food. The store being organized differently than most Walmarts as there are only three isles going down the left side with all of the other isles on the right. Going down the right side to find the cat food.

*Wooden Walkway - Walking Across (WILD)*
Looking at this wooden walkway that is raised up in the air while lucid. Getting on the walkway and walking across it after which it looks somewhat different. There are these wooden rails on both sides of it and the walkway has flowers all over it like a flower garden.

*Inspector - Checking Some Windows That Were Installed (WILD)*
This inspector is at my house in this lucid to inspect some windows that were installed. He comes inside and checks a couple of windows to make sure they were screwed in properly after which he is finished with his inspection.

*Outside Doing Some Work - Wife Planning To Go To Home Depot To Wash Up (WILD)*
Being outside doing some work while lucid when the wife tells me she is going to The Home Depot to wash off.  Wondering why she doesn't just go inside to wash off instead of going to The Home Depot.

*Guy Showing Me The Benefits Of This Thing - Thing Having Benefits On Both Sides (Vivid)*
In a store talking to some guy who is showing me all of the benefits of this thing which it seems like I already own. The thing is like a board that has benefits on both sides of it as one side does a certain thing while the other side holds it down.

*Work - Guy Needing To Install A New Operating System On This Computer (Super Vivid)*
I'm at work with this guy with this computer that someone is needing to have fixed. the guy is needing to install a different operating system on the computer since the operating they currently have on it is no longer available.

Having several files on the computer that belong to me that I'm thinking I should copy to my personal drive to save if he needs to do a complete reinstall of the new operating system. Being able to to just upgrade the computer to the new operating system though which will preserve my files. Installing the new operating system when I wake up.

*Stool - Putting This Large Piece Of Plastic In (WILD)*
Having this large piece of plastic while lucid that I'm putting in the stool, and trying to flush down. Wondering if I should be putting such a large thing in the stool as I'm thinking it might clog the stool up. Deciding that this is a bad idea so taking it out of the stool and throwing it away in a trash can.

*Staying In A Small House With The Wife On My Parent's Property - Nailing Up Some Plywood For A Wall (Super Vivid)*
Staying in this small house that my parents have for a couple of days with the wife, which has a large double room area with no walls. Having bought a couple pieces of plywood and nailed them up to create a wall. Seeing my parents outside by the road picking up trash early the next morning and telling my dad how I nailed the pieces of plywood up for a wall, and telling him to feel free to use the plywood for something else after we leave.

*Parent's House - Needing To Changing Into Some Jogging Clothes To Go Jogging (Super Vivid)*
Being in my parents house early in the morning around 0630 AM while several people are walking around outside in the yard getting ready to have a picnic. Seeing this one attractive gal that I know who I've not seen for a couple of weeks as she seems to have been out of town, who I'm thinking about talking to.

Needing to change into my jogging clothes to go jogging, but there being no blinds up in the house. Sitting down between a couple of windows to change into my jogging clothes.

----------


## iadr

*Cat - Rubbing Between My Legs (WILD)*
In the kitchen in this lucid when I feel my cat rubbing between my legs. This is the first time I've seen her all day long and I'm glad that she's home.

*Guest House - Water Pouring Out Of The Wall (WILD)*
Looking inside the guest house while lucid, where there seems to be a problem with the plumbing as water is pouring out of the wall.

*Out In The Yard - Pulling Up Weeds (WILD)*
Being out in the yard pulling up weeds while lucid, which weeds I must have missed the first time around the yard. Deciding to use my imagination, so pulling the weeds out with my imagination.

*Mansion On the Other Side Of The Lake - Checking Out (WILD)*
In a nice grassy field by this lake while lucid that I lived close to in Nebraska. As I get into the scene more the lake turns into a river that has bushes on the sides of it. Looking on the other side and seeing this mansion built out of something like stucco or blocks with four large arch like columns in the front and side of the house. 

There is a patio on the side of the house and what looks like a flower garden on the front of the house. When looking closer, seeing a concrete swimming pool in the front of the house. Looking closer and noticing that someone is living here now, so deciding to leave.

*Front Yard - Plant From Lake Growing In (WILD)*
In the front yard while lucid where I notice one of these green plants from the lake growing up in the yard. Wondering how this plant got into my front yard.

*Back Yard - Ditch Going Down Into The Lake (WILD)*
In the back yard while lucid, noticing that it has this nice drainage ditch that carries water down into the lake.

----------


## iadr

*Disney World - Getting A Special Ticket (WILD)*
Being someplace like Disney World with the wife while lucid at the front of a ticket booth getting some sort of tickets that allow us to go to the front of the line at any attraction we visit. Expecting to have already been in the park after getting the ticket, but then seeing the entrance with a line of people in the distance.

*Cots Sitting Next To A Lake - Getting Into A Large Motor Boat And Attempting To Go To The Mariana Trench Ravines (WILD)*
Looking at a couple of cots on the bank of a river while lucid and seeing these two guys camping out there. The guys have this powerful motor boat that we all get into and take off in. Thinking that this might be a good time to visit the Mariana Trench Ravines. 

When the boat takes off it feels more like we are going through outer space than across the water as we are turning around slowing in a circle in what seems like a space ship as we go through what seems like a long tunnel. The tunnel now seems like a giant structure that people work in. (Getting distracted at this point and losing the lucid   ::?: ).

*Lazy River - Floating Down In A Tube (WILD)*
Going down a lazy river in a double tube at a water park while lucid. Being inside the tube which makes someone think the tube is empty, who tries to take my tube. Pulling the tube back from them.

*Restaurant - Waiting To Check In And Pay (WILD)*
Standing in the cashiers line at a restaurant while lucid, standing in something like a ditch that is something like this ditch I have outside my house, that I'm trying to figure out how to do something with.

----------


## iadr

*Convenience Store - Checking Out (WILD)*
Checking out of a convenience store while lucid, buying something like fireworks.

*Police Cars With Lights Flashing = Motorcycle Race In The Distance (WILD)*
Looking outside while lucid and seeing all of these police cars with their lights flashing. Then noticing what looks like a motorcycle race in the distance with these motorcycles racing down this hill that all of these people are walking down the side of.

*Cats - Playing On A Large Plastic Structure (WILD)*
Watching my cats outside while lucid, who are climbing up and playing in this large plastic structure with holes in it that I seem to have made for them. (Now that's a good idea. I should build something like that for my cats when I get time).

*Large Log - Needing To Get Out Of The Lake (WILD)*
Being out in the lake while lucid where there is this really long log that I need to get out of the lake.

*Lake - Huge Root (WILD)*
Being out in the lake while lucid, pulling up this huge root. (Bet you can't guess what I've been doing all week).

*Lazy River - Trying To Go Upstream (WILD)*
In a double inner tube in a lazy river while lucid, trying to paddle upstream for some reason. Having a difficult time getting anywhere since we are going against the stream.

*Chinese Couple - Kid Playing Close To Something (WILD)*
Watching this Chinese couple while lucid that have this little boy who is playing close to something (unable to understand my mumbling about what he is close to).

----------


## iadr

*Expecting The Wife To Be Arriving At The Airport - Wondering If She Made It To The Airport In Time To Catch Her Flight (WILD)*
Expecting the wife to be arriving on a plane at the airport while lucid, however since she's not called wondering if she made it to the airport in time for her flight home. Thinking she may have missed her flight so waiting for her to call before heading to the airport.

*Throwing A Life Jacket To A Boat - Going Over The Boat (WILD)*
Trying to throw a life jacket to a boat that the wife seems to be on while lucid, but throwing it too hard and it going over the boat. Using my imagination to create a giant fishing pole that I use to pick up the life jacket and sit it down in the boat.

*Swamp Area - Needing To Build A Bridge Across (WILD)*
Looking at a swamp area while lucid that it seems I need to build a bridge across. Having a really long board that is about 16 feet long. Scene changing and I'm looking at this old wooden dock that has several people on it who seem to be stranded, maybe because I've not built a bridge for them yet. Building a nice bridge out the dock with my imagination after which I build several swinging walkways around the place.

*Fire Ants - Having A Mound That Is Hard To Get Rid Of (WILD)*
Noticing this place in the yard where there are all of these fire ants while lucid, where they have built a large mound that is difficult to get rid of as it is close to a concrete area where it is hard to get to the dirt. 

Getting an idea and using these two chain saws at the same time, using one to cut part of this log off to get all of these wood shavings which I move over and put at the entrance of the fire ant mound. Hearing some gal yell out and ask if she can borrow this after which she explains that she's not from here, but from England.

*Having Gotten Mad At Some People In My Boat - Having Thrown The Boat Down (WILD)*
Having gotten mad at these people who were in my boat while lucid, and having picked the boat up and thrown it down. Pieces of the boat are all over the driveway now in these boxes. Finding this air conditioner that had been in the boat and bringing it over to my other boat to install it there.

*In A House Celebrating - Needing To Fix This Carpet (WILD)*
In a house celebrating something while lucid. There is a card on the floor but is from the carpet that I'm trying to get fixed. Something about some other carpet that I do something with.

*Police Taking People Away From This Door I Built For Them - Cat Measuring The Door (Super Vivid)*
Observing this police officer who comes up and to this car and takes everyone away from this door that I built for them. Then my cat comes along and measures something on the door.  ???

*Taking Four Classes In School - Taking Tests At The End Of The Semester (Super Vivid)*
Taking these four classes in school and doing well in all of them, even though I'm doing no homework. Taking a test on all of the classes at the end of the semester and feeling like I've aced all of them except for one that I'm thinking I got a B on.

*Standing At The Side Of The Yard - Officer Coming Through The Gate (WILD)*
Being outside on the side of the yard while lucid, standing in the neighbor's yard, when a police officer dressed in black walks through my gate wondering what I'mn doing, as someone seems to have called the police on me.

*Football Game - Watching (Super Vivid)*
Watching a football game between Kansas State and some other team, in which Kansas State keeps getting the ball down close to the end zone but not scoring because of mistakes they are making while close to the goal line. On this one play the quarterback makes a nice pass and gets the ball close to the goal line after which he does a celebration step while going back to the huddle, which he gets penalized for and which puts the ball back 15 yards.

*Guy Sweeping The Floor - Having To Start Over Again (WILD)*
Watching this guy sweeping the floor of this building while lucid, who does something that causes him to have to start sweeping the floor again.

----------


## iadr

*Large Round Thing - Turning Into The Energizer Bunny (IS)*
Seeing this large round thing coming toward me which when it gets closer turns into the Energizer Bunny.

*Jogging Trail - Jumping Over A Creek (WILD)*
Walking along this jogging path while lucid, that goes along next to this creek that has these plants growing in it. and a large log in it. Coming to a narrow creek that I jump over.

*Roll Gate - Someone Removing It To Fix It (WILD)*
Looking at this roll gate at the end of my driveway while lucid, that someone has taken off and is ready to haul in to fix something on it.

*Going Through A Garage Door - Waiting At A Counter For Something (WILD)*
Going through something like a garage door while lucid where I'm then waiting at a counter for something.

*Small Plane - Getting Into With Several Other People (WILD)*
Seeing this small plane that someone has rolled inside this door for me while lucid, that I get into and sit down in my designated area. There are several other people on the plane, but all of us seem to be missing something we need, which prompts me to plug something in.

*Guy Who Is Supposed To Do Some Work For Me - Digging Holes For Him (WILD)*
Helping some guy while lucid who is supposed to be doing some work around my house by digging some holes for him to work in.

*Outside In The Yard - Brush Laying All Over (WILD)*
Outside in the yard while lucid where I've been cleaning this brush off the ground, although there is still some to pick up.

*Sea World - Two Year Membership (WILD)*
Seeing this special on memberships at Sea World while lucid where I'm able to get a two year membership for the price of one year.

----------


## iadr

*Outside In A Forest - Having It Rain, Then Snow (WILD)*
Outside in a forest area while lucid. Deciding this would be a good time to change the weather so concentrating on making it rain after which a nice light shower appears. Then concentrating on making it snow after which these nice soft snow flakes are coming down.

*Man Playing With His Son In A Lake - Holding His Head Under Water (WILD)*
Looking out at this lake while lucid where this older ball headed man is playing with this kid who appears to be his son by holding his head under water. As they appear to be uncomfortable about me watching them I head on my way.

*Standing In Front Of A Door - Trying To Open A Digital Lock (WILD)*
Standing in front of this door that has an electronic lock on it while lucid, that I'm trying to open by putting this combination in, when I realize that the reason it is now opening is that it is not my door, so probably has a different combination than my door does.  : :smiley:   Using my imagination to open the door.

*Split Level Ranch House - Standing Outside Of (WILD)*
Standing outside this brown split level ranch type of house while lucid looking around. There is a garage on the lower level and the house is very modern looking with a nice yard.

*Getting Ready To Cook Steaks Out On The Grill - Wife Questioning What I'm Doing (WILD)*
Having just gotten home from some place while lucid, and now standing outside by the grill getting ready to cook some steaks, when the wife says "you mean you are going to cook steaks on that?" Her comment makes me wonder if the steaks will turn out alright if I cook them on the grill, but then remembering how we cooked steaks out on the grill on the holiday and how good they cam out, so deciding they will turn out just fine.

*Looking At Hats In A Store - Railroad Hats (Super Vivid)*
In a store where they are selling various railroad hats. They have these nice hats that say BNRR and UPRR on them that sell for $33,00, but then have these other hats in which the UPRR hat is much cheaper than the BNRR hat, as the UPRR hat is selling for $13.00 while the BNRR hat is selling for $23.00. Thinking that they must sell a lot more of the UPRR hats which is why they are able to sell them so much cheaper.

*Large Office Building - Being Shown Where This Large Conference Room Is (Super Vivid)*
Being shown around this large office building where I seem to be planning to work by some guy who shows me where this large auditorium room is which room number is 708, which room is hard to get to as it is on the other side of 709 and 710.

There are all of these executives having a meeting in the room when we go in and _I think about saying something like "How are all of you executive assholes doing today"_, but then decide not to.  ::chuckle::  

Someone is getting ready to take a picture of the group so they are asking a couple of these guys who are wearing t-shirts to leave the room while they are taking the picture. One of the guys wearing a t-shirt is a really large guy who appears very gentle, who someone mentions how gentle he is.

*Large Building - Going Down Stairways (Super Vivid)*
In this large building where this gal I used to work with is showing me how to get somewhere by going down these wide marble stairways. The building is very modern and has these marble stairways that we are going down. I'm bouncing down entire flights of stairs at a time as we go down.

*Two Buildings - One Holding Up Good While The Other One Is Falling Apart (Super Vivid)*
Being shown these two buildings, both of which are about 20 years old, one of which is holding up better than the other building as they appear to have been built by different companies. The one building about to fall down seems to belong to the BN railroad, while the building holding up good seems to belong to the UP railroad.

*Sales Representative - Giving A Nice Gift To (Super Vivid)*
This lady who is some sort of sales representative comes into my parent's store to pick up something, and we give her a nice gift. I had been planning to give her this other nice gift which I remember having had two of and having given one to another person, but the gift I had planned to give her is gone. Thinking that we must have given both of them away. Telling the lady that the other gift I had planned to give her is gone, but she seems to be happy with the gift we have her anyway.

*Waiting In Line To Board A Plane - Not Remembering Having Gotten A Ticket (WILD)*
Waiting in line to board an airplane while lucid when I begin to wonder if I have a ticket as I don't remember having gotten one. Deciding that I must have gotten a ticket when I checked my bags in at the curb.

*Outside Door Being Off In The Front Bedroom - Figuring Out How To Put It Back On (WILD)*
Having the outside door off of the front bedroom while lucid and trying to figure out how to get it back on. Deciding that I must have taken the hinge out earlier, so standing the door up and seeing that it just needs the hinge put back in.

----------


## iadr

*Fireplace - Looking At (WILD)*
Looking at a fire in a fireplace while lucid, that something like an acorn falls into that really sparks the flame as it gets all lit up and turns a bright red, orange, and blue color.

*Air Conditioner - Someone Checking Out  (WILD)*
Someone coming into the living room while lucid, to look at my air conditioner which because it is not working right is going to give me a new air conditioner.

*Wife - Bringing The Phone Out Into The Yard (WILD)*
The wife brings the phone out into the yard where I'm at in this lucid and tells me that the man who did our survey is on the phone.

*Having Just Arrived Home With The Wife - Mean Looking Guy Watching Us (WILD)*
The wife and I have just arrived home in this lucid, and are sitting in our car outside the gate, when we see this really mean looking guy close by watching us, who seems to be planning to attack us. Levitating the guy across the street so we are now safe.

*Guy With A Plate Of Food - Offering Me What He Has Left Over (WILD)*
Looking at this guy with a plate full of food while lucid, who has eaten most of the food on the plate, but still has a couple pieces of chicken left, one of which is a leg, and something like a polish dog still on his plate. He is wanting me to take the food he has left over on his plate since they seem to be out of food on the buffet line. Thinking this is a bit odd that he wants me to finish eating his food, then telling him thanks, but no thanks.

*Plants - Wanting To Move (Super Vivid)*
Wanting to do something with these plants in my back yard, in which someone tells me i can do anything I want with them, like move them to a different location, since they were here before some kind of codes went into effect, so are grandfathered in.

*Good Friend - Driving Up This Road In A Truck About 90 MPH (WILD)*
Seeing this good friend I used to work with driving about 90 MPH up this road in his truck. Someone telling me that the police let him get away with driving this way since he is such a nice guy.

*Almond Milk And Strawberries - Putting Into A Blender (WILD)*
Putting some almond milk and strawberries in a blender while lucid, but pouring way too much milk in. Pouring some of the milk back into the milk container.

*Walking Through A Rain Forest - Actually Being In The Back Yard (WILD)*
Walking through what appears to be a rain forest while lucid, because the ground is all wet, when I'm suddenly walking in a about a foot of water. Coming to a banana tree at which time I realize I'm in the back yard. Using my imagination to drain the excess water into the lake.

----------


## iadr

*In An Auditorium In An Amusement Park - Remembering An Earlier Wait Where I Missed Getting In (WILD)*
In an auditorium in an amusement park while lucid, where I had arrived 15 minutes early to wait in line outside. Recalling how earlier I had arrived at a different auditorium early to wait in line and had missed getting in because the line had been too long. Being glad to have gotten in for this performance.

*Waiting Outside A Bamboo Hut - Dream Version Of The Taj Mahal (WILD)*
Waiting in line outside of this place while lucid with about 5 or 6 people ahead of me. The place we're going into seems like a large bamboo hut as it has this large wooden door made out of bamboo. Going into the hut and it being empty inside with straw on the floor. There are all of these lighted glass decorations that are dark blue, green, red, and yellow, and this large statue of a warrior built into this totem pole. Beginning to think that I might be in the Taj Mahal after which I'm suddenly somewhere else completely different in a parking lot.

*Parking Lot - Difficult Time Finding The Parking Attendant (WILD)*
Having just driven into this parking lot with the wife while lucid, and trying to follow the parking attendant to a parking place, but have a difficult time at first finding them as they are all the way down at the other end of the lot where the rows are numbered 61 and above. After parking, we get out of the car and start walking. After having walked a couple of rows, remembering to check out the row we are in to remember where we parked at, and we are now on the other end of the lot in row 29.  Thinking that we must have parked in row 27.

*Caller ID - Familiar Phone Number Popping Up (WILD)*
Seeing this number pop up on the caller ID when the phone rings while lucid, and it being a familiar number, as it is someone who has called before.

*Getting Into A Boat - Walking Over To Another Boat (WILD)*
Getting into this boat outside by the lake while lucid, which I'm walking across to get into another boat.

*Kitchen - Trying To Remodel (DILD)*
Trying to remodel the kitchen, but unable to change something that needs to be changed because of the way it is built. Something about the section next to the door being 12 pounds, with the middle section being 10 pounds, and the far section being 10 pounds. Trying everything I can think of to fix the kitchen, but nothing works until [i]I become lucid and fix the thing using my imagination.

----------


## iadr

*Counter Top Stove - Being On The Bathroom Floor (WILD)*
Walking into the downstairs bathroom while lucid and seeing this small counter top stove on the floor with one of the burners turned on. Realizing how dangerous this was since it could have caught something on fire if it were to fall on it, so reaching down and turning the stove off.

*Lawn Mower - Backing Up Into A Garage (WILD)*
Trying to back up this lawn mower with a cart on the back of it into this garage while lucid. Wondering if I have enough room since the lawn mower is 42 inches wide after which I remember that the door is 48 inches wide which is plenty wide enough.

*Driving Down The Street Where I Used To Live - Wood Crate On The Side Of The Road (WILD)*
Driving down the street to the house where I used to live in Nebraska while lucid, and there being a wooden crate that is broken up on the side of the road. Picking the pieces of the crate up.

*Thing Floating Out In The Lake - Needing To Get Rid Of (WILD)*
Having this thing floating out in the lake while lucid that I'm needing to get rid of, but am unable to as it has something like one of my cats floating in it. Some guy having a way to get rid of these kind of things by shooting something at them that blows them up, but being unable to use his method since it would hurt my cat. Waiting until the thing drifts a bit closer to short, then grabbing it and pulling it in.

*Work - Needing To Add A Couple Of New Reports To A Form (WILD)*
Being at work while lucid, where I have these two reports that I'm needing to add to this form, although there is no room for them and the other reports are in alphabetic order which are going to have to be moved around in order to get these reports in the right place. 

Finding this one report that is old where one of the new reports needs to be placed, so deleting it off and adding the new report in its place. Then noticing a bunch of Xs on several reports where the other report needs to go indicating that these reports are old. Thinking that I can delete one of them in order to place the new report in its place. 

Seeing this one report called Lake City Turnover which I'm thinking is no longer needed which will allow me to put the new report in its place.

----------


## iadr

*Thinking About Going Out To Eat - Being Too Late For The Senior's Buffet (WILD)*
Thinking about going out to eat with the wife while lucid when I find out it already 3PM which is too late to get the senior's buffet at this one place we eat at. Thinking about going to this Chinese Buffet but not deciding not to go there since we've already been there the last two days. Deciding that this would be a good night to eat at home.

*Boats - Drilling Holes In The End Of (Vivid)*
Doing some work in this lake where I seem to be working on a boat by drilling some holes in the end of it. After drilling three holes on the end of first boat the wife asks me to drill some holes in this other boat. Drilling three holes in the end of the second boat, but the holes being right next to each other instead of spaced out like they were on the other boat.

*Holes - Drilling In The End Of These Things (Vivid)*
Drilling holes on the end of these things so that they get enough air in them or something. Deciding that I should drill holes on the end of all of them, so filling them all with holes.

*Guest House - Having A Hook Lock On The Outside Door (WILD)*
Looking at the guest house outside while lucid, and noticing that it has a hook lock on the outside door instead of a normal lock. Unhooking the lock and opening the door.

*Large Tree - Pushing Into The Ground (WILD)*
Trying to plant this tree while lucid by pushing it down into the ground. As it is still too high I push it again and it goes down much deeper into the ground this time. Letting go of the tree and leaving after which it falls over sideways to the ground.

----------


## iadr

*Drug Store - Looking For Some Vitamins (WILD)*
Being in some store like a drug store while lucid, looking for some kind of vitamins, when some gal who was helping some other people comes over to help me find what I'm looking for.

*Car - Working On At Night Time (WILD)*
Doing some kind of work on this car at night time while lucid with several electrical cords running along the ground out to the car. Deciding that I can light the place up better using my imagination, so create a giant light overhead with my imagination after which I get rid of the smaller lights.

*Pulling Weeds Out Of The Lake - Cat Being Behind One Of The Weeds (WILD)*
Pulling some things out of the lake while lucid when I get a hold of this one weed that I'm having to pull really hard to get loose. Suddenly realizing that the reason it is so hard to get loose is that my cat is behind it, so leaving it alone.

*Van - Jumper Cables Still Hooked Up To (WILD)*
Looking at the van while lucid that has these jumper cables hooked up to it. Thinking that I need to turn the charger back on to charge the battery some more, but then remembering that I already charged it up two days ago.

*Cattails - Laying In The Lake (WILD)*
Looking out at the lake while lucid where there are all of these cattails and other weeds laying in the water that have just been cut down. Realizing this is a dream when I remember having already cut them down and removed them a couple of days earlier.

*Climbing Down A Cliff - Small Stream In The Distance (WILD)*
Climbing down a rope in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I'm hanging on the side of this cliff that has a large hotel at the top. Seeing a small stream in the distance at the bottom of the cliff.

*Parking Lot - Guy Putting A Chain Up Around (WILD)*
Watching this guy putting up this chain across this parking lot while lucid, which chain is meant to keep cars from coming into the lot. This car with a familiar face in it then drives up and drives right over the chain and parks in the lot as the chain appears to be laying on the ground now. (I knew the guy in the car but am unsure if I know him from real life or from the dream world.)

*Convenience Store - Putting Up Merchandise (WILD)*
Working at a convenience store with this other guy while lucid, where we have all of this merchandise laying on the floor in these boxes. As several of the boxes are next to these boundaries where there should be walls but aren't, I'm thinking of how easy it would be to move the merchandise to the other side of the boundary and take it home. Thinking that if I got caught doing this though that I would no longer be able to work here, so deciding not to do it.  ::chuckle::

----------


## iadr

*Red Frame Or Machine - Having Fallen To The Ground (WILD)*
Looking at a large red piece of machinery or maybe just a metal frame while lucid, that has fallen to the ground, which thing is about 3 stories tall with the lower sections being wider than the upper sections. The thing is on a waterfront in an industrial area somewhere.

*Crawling Around Under The House - Fixing A Couple Of Bare Wires With My Imagination (WILD)*
Crawling around underneath the house while lucid when I notice these two wires that appear to be bare as they make this turn. Being already tired from crawling around under my house IRL the day before so fixing these two wires with my imagination.

*Working Under The House - Being At The Far End Of The Crawl Space (WILD)*
Crawling around underneath the house again while lucid, and being on the other side of the crawl space needing to crawl all the way back to get out where I see a light at the other end of the crawl space. Floating up through the floor instead of crawling out.

*Stadium - Needing To Get Out (WILD)*
Sitting way up high in this baseball stadium while lucid, needing to get out of the row I'm in, but there being several people sitting on the end of the row who have me boxed in. Looking again and there are people everywhere now as the stadium is packed. Deciding to get out the easy way, so floating up out of my seat and floating up toward the back of the stadium. As I'm floating out I notice several people talking about me while others are pointing at me.

*In A Basement With Some Guy - Needing To Put On Something Green (WILD)*
In a basement with this guy while lucid, needing to put on something green for some reason. My friend puts on some green shorts or swim trunks while I find this white sports shirt with green trim and some white pants that I put on. We seem to be working at a golf course.

*Seafood Counter - Trying A Free Sample (WILD)*
At some kind of seafood counter while lucid where they have these small snacks that they are giving away. Trying one of the snacks that appears to be some sort of shrimp that tastes really good. Asking how much it would be for a bag of them after which I'm told that they only sell them by the pound and that they are $15.95 a pound. Deciding that's a bit too expensive.

*Amusement Park - Having Lost Something (WILD)*
Being someplace like an amusement park while lucid where I seem to have lost something, so am asking someone if they've found anything like the thing I lost. The thing I lost is somewhat large like a rack. Finding out that they did find something like this, and they are bringing it out to me.

*Swimming Pool - Flicking A Cigarette That Floats By (WILD)*
In a swimming pool while lucid when something like a cigarette butt floats by in front of me which I flick and which lands on the side of this kid's head and sticks to his head. Oops!

*Lake - Picking Up Cattails (WILD)*
Out in this lake while lucid, picking up a few more cattails.

*Theme Park - Gong Down A Water Slide (WILD)*
Some place like a them park while lucid, coming down this steep decline in a boat on a water ride with two other guys. After getting to the bottom the ride ends.

*Ceiling Fan - Someone Helping Me Get It Registered (WILD)*
Someone helping me get a ceiling fan registered while lucid, which when they bring up on their screen, it shows 0.0 for the price that I paid. Telling them that I paid $59.95 for the ceiling fan.

*Bumping My Head On Something Like A Chester Drawer - Hearing An Echo (WILD)*
Bumping my head on something like a chester drawer while lucid, which echoes loudly as I hit my head on it.

*Grocery Store - Being Out Of Bags (Super Vivid)*
In the parking lot of this grocery store with the wife where they have no bags to put our groceries in, which is unusual, as we always put our groceries into bags in the cart as we walk through the store shopping in this dream. Some guy who works there goes and looks for some bags but is unable to find any. Getting tired of waiting on the guys so going ahead and taking a cart to put the groceries in as I decide to just load them into our cart without any bags. When the guy comes back he says something about this game having taken all of their bags.

*Store - Shopping For A Lamp With The Wife (Super Vivid)*
In some kind of store with the wife, shopping for a lamp that she can turn on either with cord or a knob. There are these round lamps that we are looking at that she is considering buying one of.

----------


## iadr

*Pulling Tree Moss Out Of A Tree - Limb Falling And Almost Hitting The Wife (WILD)*
Trying to pull this tree moss out of this cypress tree with a long rake while lucid when this large limb begins to fall out of the tree headed toward the wife. Becoming concerned that it is going to hit the wife, but it misses her. 

*Carnival Ride - Riding With A Friend (Super Vivid)*
Being someplace like a carnival that has all of these rides that go around. Getting on this one ride in which the seats stay still while the ride goes up in the air and around in a circle. A friend who I used to work with is on the ride and is going again for a second time when I get on. As the ride starts up he lays down in his seat and closes his eyes and begins memorizing something for this class he's taking. This appears to be how he keeps from getting dizzy and can go on the ride so many times without getting off.

*Spinning Around - Being In Bed (WILD)*
Feeling myself spinning around and around as I go up toward the ceiling fan even though I'm aware of laying in bed. The spinning seems to bring me up from somewhere and causes me to wake up.

*Large Office Building - Going Up An Escalator The Wrong Way (Super Vivid)*
Being at work in this large office building where I go up this escalator that is broken that I have to walk all the way up. Needing to go up the same escalator again later, but these people are walking down that I have to wait to come down before starting up. Starting to walk up the escalator being a man and a woman but the escalator starts going down while we are trying to walk up it, making it difficult to get anywhere. 

Ending up at the bottom of the escalator still needing to go up. As I still need to get up the escalator I get a running start and try running up it. Getting almost to the top of the escalator when these people start walking down the escalator. Pushing the people back so that I'm able to get off the escalator at the top.

*Work - Making A Large Circular Thing (DILD)*
Being at work where I've spent the entire day making this circular thing out of clay that is shaped somewhat like a football and has this bar running through it.  In addition to adding clay to make the thing larger, I'm also making a hole in the side of the thing that goes through it. Since this is the only thing I've done all day, I'm thinking I should be doing some other kind of work than this. 

When a bunch of visitors show up I begin to wonder what they are going to think about me working on this all day, but they seem to not mind. As this guy I used to work for tells me that if I want to progress that I need to continue working on this thing and on the hole in the middle of it, I continue working on the thing. _I become lucid several times while working on the large piece of clay, but then fall right back into the dream again._

*Ninjas - Fighting Each Other (WILD)*
Watching these two groups of ninjas fighting each other very methodically while lucid, some of which have rifles and other which have swords. The ones with the guns are only firing at specified times as they move against each other taking one step and move at a time like a chess match. One by one members of each group fall as they are killed and are replaced by the ninja behind them. 

*Pole - Watching Fall Into A Lake (WILD)*
Looking out of this high office building while lucid when I see this tall pole like a telephone pole begin falling to the ground, which falls into this lake.

*Bottles - Taking Out Of The Ground (WILD)*
Digging around some flowers in the yard where I used to live in Nebraska when I find three bottles under the ground that I'm pulling out of the ground.

*Lumber Yard - Buying Plywood (WILD)*
Picking these 8 foot pieces of plywood up at a lumber yard while lucid that I'm planning to put over these windows. Thinking that each piece will cover two windows, but deciding to wait until I get home to measure the windows first before cutting them.

*Construction Site - Putting Round Things On The End Of These Wires (WILD)*
Working at this construction site while lucid where I seem to be in charge. Putting these round things on the end of these two wires which it seems like if I don't do I'll have to be here more often to monitor things.

*Digital Voice Recorder - Showing Only Six Dreams (WILD)*
Looking at my digital voice recorder while lucid which shows to have only 6 dreams on it. Knowing that I've had more dreams than 6, so looking at it again and seeing 8 on it this time. (Still thinking there should be more so waking myself up to find there were 10 dreams on it.)

*Cattails - All Grown Up (Super Vivid)*
Looking out at the lake and seeing all of these cattails that I had just cut down last week all grown up again. Thinking that I'm going to have to trim these every week to keep them down.

----------


## iadr

*Looking At A Fan - Adjusting The Controls (WILD)*
Looking at a fan while lucid, that has one control on the right that determines the speed of the fan, and other control on the left that is used to cut the fan off when it reaches a certain temperature. Pushing both controls all the way up to get the maximum speed and have the fan continue to run.

*Auditorium - Large Guy Sitting Next To Me (WILD)*
Sitting in this auditorium while lucid, getting ready to watch some sort of show. Having my arm up on the seat next to me when this group of people come in and sit down next to me with the really big guy sitting next to me. As my arm is around him I pull it down to my side. He then puts his arm around me. Although I can tell he's not gay, but just needs a place to put his arm because he is such a large guy, I still feel uncomfortable having his arm around me, so end the dream.

*Neighbor - Paying In Advance To Help Me On The House (WILD)*
A neighbor comes over to help me with something on the house in this lucid, who for some reason I pay in advance giving him $120. After paying him I get to thinking about how much money I just paid him and am trying to figure out how much he will need to work to earn it. Thinking that I could have him work 6 hours a day for two days to earn the money.

*Shears - Cutting The Clothes Line (WILD)*
Having some shears in my hand while lucid, which I cut a clothes line with for some reason, after which there are two guys sitting on the clothes line.

*Sitting At My Desk - Ignoring A Neighbor At The Door (WILD)*
Sitting at my desk doing something at the computer while lucid, when I hear a neighbor at the screen door. Being so tired that I decide to not answer the door, so put my head down on the desk to get some rest. Hearing the guy at the door say something like "It must be nice to be able to ...., after which I continue sitting with my head on the desk. Getting up later and seeing the neighbor walking back to his house.

*Contractors Working In The Lake - Fixing All But Two Things (DILD)*
These contractors are working in the lake fixing these things that are sticking up in the lake. They get all of these things fixed except for two of them that I'm having a lot of trouble with as they keep coming toward me. _Finally becoming lucid and using my imagination to divert the two things so they are no longer coming toward me._

*Walking Down A Sidewalk - Running Into A Director I Used To Work For (DILD)*
Walking down a sidewalk when my old director from work comes down the sidewalk the other way in a wheel chair, who I stop and talk to. _Becoming lucid when he asks if I've been to some guys house named something like Scott Klinedike lately, after which he tells me that he just had about 300 pounds of bad soil laid in his yard that has messed up everything around his house._

*Cleaning Up The Yard - Using A Long Rake To Pull Some Poles Toward Me (WILD)*
Cleaning up the yard while lucid when I see these three long poles laying in the distance. Using an extra long rake that is about 25 feet long to pull the poles toward me to put them in a pile.

*New Door - Having A Serial Number On It (WILD)*
Having just gotten a new door which when I look at has this serial number on it in addition to two other numbers that I'm needing to record.

*Driving Down A Road - Slow Traffic In The Left Lane (WILD)*\
Driving down a road while lucid and coming up behind some very slow traffic in the right lane. Checking behind me in the left lane a couple of times after which I move over into the left lane.

*Sitting Next To A Friend In An Auditorium - Encouraging My Friend To Give A Speech (WILD)*
Sitting next to a friend in an auditorium while lucid, when someone asks him to give a speech, which he does not want to give. Getting up and starting to clap to encourage my friend to give the speech.

*Park - Gopher Hole and Logs (WILD)*
Walking through this park and coming to a gopher hole. Then coming to these logs that someone seems to have set up for a campfire. Wondering where I'm at so asking my subconscious to show me around after which I'm in this bathroom where there is a pair of dirty socks on the floor. Thinking I must be in a park that has cabins in it.

----------


## iadr

*Climbing Up Some Stairs To A Water Ride - Attractive Gal Behind Me And A Clown Putting On A Show (WILD)*
Climbing up these concrete stairs outside that go up to this tower to a water ride in a water park while lucid. Noticing this tall attractive black gal behind me on the stairs who keeps rubbing into me, but me not minding. Seeing this acrobatic clown up ahead doing all sorts of stunts like turning around on his stomach on the ground as he entertains people as they wait in line.

*Calling Someplace On The Phone - Getting A Busy Signal (WILD)*
Trying to get through to this place on the phone while lucid and getting a busy signal, after which someone says "don't worry about this", as I seem to have been on a platform that I thought should be set up a certain way that they think is alright the way it is.

*Grocery Store - Watching The Checkers (WILD)*
Waiting in line at a grocery store while lucid, watching the checkers checking people out. Being in the second line over and watching the checker in the first line as she rings up these items for a guy.

*In An Outdoor Stadium - Woman Looking For Some Candy (WILD)*
In a stadium outdoors while lucid, where I notice all of these pieces of bubble gum laying on the ground. Noticing this lady in the row in front of me who seems to want some candy, who is walking toward the gum. The lady seems to have found what she wants so goes and sits down now.

*Parking Lot - Cars Honking On The Other End Of The Lot (WILD)*
At the end of a parking lot where the parking attendants are at while lucid when I hear these car horns honking on the other end of the lot. It appears that someone just tried to break into some cars over there which is why the horns are honking, as there is this car trying to leave the lot real fast.

*Getting In A Line To Go Up To A Tower - Real Long Line In The Distance (WILD)*
Getting in a line to go up a tower at a water park while lucid. Going through this area with bamboo on the sides of it after which I start up these steps. Looking in the distance and seeing this huge line of people almost on the other side of the park who seem to be waiting for the same ride that I am. Thinking it is going to take all day to get to top of the tower.

*Food Fair - Various Kinds Of Food And Drinks (WILD)*
Going down an escalator in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I'm in this large lobby where they are having something like a food fair as there are all of these food booths where they are selling various kinds of food like popcorn, cotton candy and pop. There are different kinds of pop stands with some of them having normal looking bottles, while others have these round bottles of grape and orange colored drinks, and a photo machine where people can take pictures of themselves.

*Small Area Outside Surrounded By A Fence - Being A Cemetery (WILD)*
In a small area outside with a fence around it while lucid, that seems to be a small park. Looking closer and noticing that it is a small cemetery as I notice this large tomb stone.

*Crime Lab - Needing To Have This Sample Checked Out (WILD)*
Being in a crime laboratory while lucid, where they are processing finger prints and blood tests. Having some kind of sample that I'm needing to have checked out that I'm thinking needs to be taken down to another floor to be checked out.  Some guy telling me that they check these kind of things out on this floor, so giving the sample to him.

*Automotive Counter - Guy Telling Me About This Gal's Car (WILD)*
Talking to this guy at an automotive counter someplace like Walmart while lucid, who is telling me about this gal who brought her car in to have something checked out, and how there were several things screwed up on her car. Telling me in detail everything that is wrong with her car.

*Work - Local Chairman Letting Everyone Go Home Early (WILD)*
Being at work while lucid where this local chairman for some union comes around and lets everyone go home early. Being told by someone that he is allowed to let one person go home early every once in a while, but is not allowed to let everyone go home early like he did. The same local chairman coming around again the next day and lets someone else go home early.

*Pot Holders - Laying On The Stove (WILD)*
Seeing these pot holders laying on the stove while lucid, which when I check noticing that the burner underneath them is turned on. Thinking that this is really dangerous as this could have started a fire.

*Looking At A Clock - Being Too Late To Go To Lunch (WILD)*
Looking at a clock while lucid and noticing that it is 3PM in the afternoon and remembering that I wanted to go out to eat. Deciding it is too late to go out for lunch now, so deciding to eat at home.

*In A Boat - Needing To Cut Some Cattails (WILD)*
Being in a small inflatable boat on the lake needing to cut some cattails down as they are too far out to wade out to.

*Talking To These Guys On A Truck - Noticing They Have Several More Things In Their Truck (WILD)*
Talking to these guys while lucid who just finished delivering this riding lawn mower, and noticing that they have several more things in their truck that they still need to deliver.

*Checking Out The Pet Entrance - Seeing The Cat Laying Out On The Grass (WILD)*
Checking out this entrance I made for the cats that goes under the house while lucid. Wondering if one of my cats is under the house, but then seeing her laying out on the grass.

*Shears - Handing To The Wife (WILD)*
Picking up these shears and handing them to the wife while lucid, who accepts them and then puts her hand out again like she wants something else. Unsure what else she wants. (She probably expects me to read her mind... ::chuckle:: )

*Pet Door - Cat Checking Out (WILD)*
Being outside watching the cat while lucid as she checks out this pet door that goes under the house. Only the pet door has a black flap over it that she's checking out.

*Following The Wife In A Car - Having Pulled Over Into This Driveway (WILD)*
Following the wife down the road in the car when these two cars get in between us. About the time the two cars turn off noticing the wife has just pulled into this driveway as I'm driving past her.

----------


## iadr

*Cattails - Cutting Down (WILD)*
Cutting down some cattails out in the lake while lucid when I notice a couple of new ones that just popped up. Going ahead and cutting them down also.

*Going Down A River In A Boat - Throwing Some Bananas To Shore (WILD)*
Drifting down a river in a boat while lucid, that has these bunches of bananas laying on it that I pick up and throw to shore. Unaware of what I'm throwing at first, but seeing they are bananas as they are flying through the air. The bananas being so heavy that I almost fall out of the boat when I throw them.

*Singing Group - Trying To Come Up With A Name For (WILD)*
Trying to think of a name for a singing group that I'm a part of while lucid.

*Watching The Wife Fill Up A Container With Bird Food - Feeding The Ducks (WILD)*
Watching the wife fill up this container with food to feed the ducks with while lucid, and wondering if it will hold enough food for the ducks. Seeing that the container is holding plenty of food after which the wife carries it out to the dock where the ducks are lined up waiting to eat.

*Building A Model House Out Of Two Pieces Of Bread - Gal Stealing My House And Eating It (DILD)*
Building a model house out of these two hardened loaves of bread, then using a third loaf of bread to fill in details with on the inside of the house. Having spent several hours at work in my spare time for the past two days building this model house. 

Two gals who are like bag ladies, only younger, come into where I work to talk to someone. When I come back from having to do something for 2 minutes, noticing that my model house is gone. Asking someone if the gals stole my house, but them not knowing. Running down this hallway and down this flight of stairs to the exit door to see if I can catch up with the two gals, but they are already gone. Knowing where they live, so going over to their apartment to confront them. 

Finding out that one of the gals took my model house and ate it. Thinking of how much time I spent building this model house and how much time it is going to take to rebuild it and being upset about having to start over again to build a new house. Someone having this doctor come over to talk to me to try to calm me down. The doctor being a young Indian doctor with long black hair. 

_Becoming lucid when the doctor tells me that I should take a single loaf of bread and carve out the inside of it to make my model house instead of carving two loaves and putting them together. Wondering why I hadn't thought of this before as it makes perfect sense. 
_
*Thinking I'm Awake And Jumping Off Of A Building - Knowing I Won't Get Hurt (DILD)*
Thinking I'm awake and that I could jump off of this high building and fall to the ground without getting hurt since I've done this so many times in my dreams without getting hurt. Still thinking I'm awake when I go to this high building and jump off. _On the way down realizing that I'm dreaming and won't get hurt. Stopping before getting to the ground._ (That's a little frightening that I was bold enough to jump off of a building while I thought I was awake because I knew I wouldn't get hurt).

*Restaurant - Manager Making Something Out Of Sugar   (WILD)*
In a restaurant while lucid where this guy's family is asking him what he needs. Him telling them that he needs some sugar in this container to make something with, then making something with the sugar that takes him 18 minutes to make.

*Picking Up Glass Bottles - Putting In A Container (WILD)*
Picking up these glass bottles in the yard while lucid and putting them in this container.

*Park - Getting Ready To Leave (WILD)*
In a park where I go jogging with the wife while lucid where the wife is motioning for me to hurry up and leave. Having to pick up a couple of glass bottles first though before getting into the car.

*Sea Food Buffet - Having A Fortune Cookie (WILD)*
At this seafood buffet with the wife while lucid when I remember the task of having a snack. Finding a fortune cookie and eating it for a snack.

*Darren From Bewitched - Finding His Wife In A Chester Drawer (WILD)*
Watching Darren from Bewitched come home from work in this lucid, who is looking for his wife Samantha, but is unable to find her. Finally finding her in the top drawer of a Chester drawer.

*Crossing A Road With The Wife - Cars Coming Toward Us (WILD)*
Crossing this road in a park with the wife while lucid when a car comes driving up real fast. Thinking that this would be a good time to let a car run through us, but the car slows down and stops a long ways before getting to us.

*Creating A Character From A Movie - Using My Imagination (WILD)*
Trying to create Detective Frank Drebin from the Naked Gun movie out of clay, but the clay being so wet that I'm having a difficult time getting it to stay up as it keeps falling down. Changing to use my imagination and creating a nice statue of Frank in a pose of a naked thinking man. Frank looking over at me when I'm finished as if to say "how long do I have to stay like this?"  ::chuckle::

----------


## iadr

*Neighbor Asking Me About Fire Ants - Telling Him What I Read About Them On The Internet (WILD)*
Being outside while lucid when a neighbor comes walking across this vacant lot next to me asking me if I know anything about these certain kind of ants which I think are fire ants. Telling him what I've read about them on the internet, after which he shows me a tree with a bunch of them on it.

*Red Cart - Thinking It Is Too Wobbly To Use (Vivid)*
Some guy having brought this red cart for me to use which at first I'm thinking is too wobbly to use, but after looking at it deciding that it is plenty sturdy enough to use.

*Needing To Go Somewhere - Being 3PM (WILD)*
Needing to go somewhere with the wife while lucid, but it already being 3PM and I'm needing to take a bath and get dressed first. Using my imagination to take a quick bath and get dressed in less than a minute so we can leave.

*Guy Having Made Something Like A Lawn Tractor For Me - Deciding That I Don't Need It Then Changing My Mind (Super Vivid)*
Some guy having brought over something like a lawn tractor for the wife and I which I tell him we don't need. When the guy shows up again though I decide that we could use the thing.

----------


## iadr

*Guy Filling This Cart Up With Logs Then Getting In The Cart - Taking Him And The Cart To A Dump (WILD)*
Having driven this lawn tractor to this place while lucid where this guy is getting ready to load it down with stuff when I notice that there is a cart behind me that would be a better place to put the stuff. Telling the guy to put the stuff in the cart which he does and then gets in himself on top of the logs. Driving off with the cart with the guy still in it and arriving at this dump site where the guy unhooks the cart and motions for me to leave while he stays there with the cart.

*Looking At The Back Of My House - Having A Triangle Shaped Window (WILD)*
Looking at what appears to be the back of my house while lucid, only there is a large triangle shaped window in the second floor bedroom.

*Cutting Grass Out By The Lake - Being Careful Not To Go Into The Lake (WILD)*
Being outside mowing the grass close to the lake with a lawn tractor while lucid, being careful to cut as much grass as possible around these banana trees without driving into the lake. Deciding it would be easier to cut the grass using my imagination, so parking the lawn mower and imagining the grass already being cut.

*Mowing Grass - Going Out The Gate Toward The Road (WILD)*
Mowing the grass again while lucid, only this time I'm going out the gate toward the road. Having to be careful to avoid these stumps. Going around this tree then coming back toward the gate.

*In An Air Boat In A Bunch Of Weeds - Ending Up On Sandy Beach Where These People Are Posing For A Picture (WILD)*
Being out in a lake in all of these tall weeds in something like an air boat while lucid. Trying to figure out how to get the boat out of these weeds. Floating up to look around and seeing a shore line to the right as I seem to now be in the ocean. The scene changes and I'm now on a sandy beach where all of these people are posing to have their picture taken. 

*Tour Boat Coming Down The Shore Line - Getting To The Dock Then Heading Out Into The Lake (WILD)*
Looking down the side of the lake while lucid where this clearing goes between these weeds, when this tour boat with passengers on it starts coming up the clearing toward me. (Very strange that a tour boat would be in my small lake.  ::chuckle:: ) Seeing an old man and woman sitting on the boat relaxing. When the boat gets to the dock it then head out toward the middle of the lake.

*In The Front Yard - Ninja Sneaking Up Behind Me (WILD)*
Being in the front yard while lucid when I become aware that there is someone like a Ninja that has just gotten off of this wagon, who is sneaking up behind me. Waiting until he gets right behind me, then taking this sword that I have on the left side of me and pushing it back and fast and hard as I can and stabbing the bastard to death. 

*Coming Out Of A Cellar Door - Hillbillies Sitting Around Chewing Tobacco (WILD)*
Coming out of this cellar door under this old house while lucid. Looking around and seeing that the house is a really old house where all of these hillbillies live. Seeing these guys sitting around chewing tobacco as it seem that no one here works.

*Large Bag Of Garbage - Laying Out In The Street (WILD)*
Seeing this large bag of garbage laying in the street while lucid that seems to be my garbage that a tuck was bringing by when it fell out. Going out and getting the bag and bringing it into my yard.

*Roof - Having A Ton Of Yard Waste On It (WILD)*
Walking up to the top of this flat roof while lucid, where there is all of this yard waste that belongs to me. Although most of it is in plastic bags some of it is just piled up because there is so much of it. Using my imagination to clear the roof off.

*Pulling Limbs Out Of This Area - Really Large Limb (WILD)*
Pulling these limbs out of this area while lucid when this limb I'm pulling turns into a giant limb that is about the size of a tree.

*In A Large Room On A Military Base - Lining Up These Rods In Descending Order (Super Vivid)*
In a large room on a military base with several other people, one of which is a gal I used to work with several years ago. We've all been given these things like rods that are all different sizes, which we are told to line up in descending order according to these numbers on the side of the rods. 

Having taken a picture of the rods when I first received them, and trying to use the picture to line them up since I'm having difficult time seeing the numbers on the rods. Having difficulty seeing the picture also as most of the numbers have faded out.

Lining up the rods according to their size with the largest rods first since this seems to be how the numbers ran. Looking over and checking on how my friend is doing with her rods and noticing that she also seems to be having trouble lining hers up. Noticing her check on how I'm doing.

Having only about 10 of the rods lined up when our instructor tells us to stop where we are at and go to eat. Leaving to go to this chow hall and seeing all of these platoons marching in cadence. One of the people in our group making fun of one of the groups as they march by. Thinking that he should not have done this.

*Going To Church With The Parents - Brother Throwing Away Some Of My Important Papers (Super Vivid)*
Being taken to church by the parents with my middle brother who I'm fighting with. Having this stack of important papers that belong to me that the parents have ask my brother to carry that I notice he discards along the way. Getting pissed off at him about this and shoving him several times, then retrieving my papers.

My brother having disappeared for several hours earlier after which they found out he had gone to this other church. Having gone to this other church myself the previous week that I disliked, so having left early.

----------


## iadr

*Having A Box At The Post Office - Thinking I Should Have Had It Shipped By UPS (WILD)*
The wife bringing in the mail from the mailbox in this lucid and saying something about needing to pick up a box at the post office. Thinking I should have ask them to ship these vitamins by UPS since they would have been delivered to the door. Then remembering that I've not ordered the vitamins yet and that this is all a dream.

*Driving To An Auto Parts Store - Car Passing Me Then Turning Into The Same Place I'm Going (WILD)*
Driving to an auto parts store while lucid when this car behind me comes flying past on the right and then comes over in front of me. Following the car until we get to the auto parts store, which car turns into the same place ahead of me.

*Strange Door - All Boarded Up (WILD)*
Getting ready to go through this wooden door on the side of my house while lucid, where there is no door IRL. The door being all boarded up leaving no way to get in. Seeing the door I usually use on the side, so walking over to it and going through it.

*Talking To A Guy In A Hospital - Going To Find Him Later But Him Being Someone Else (WILD)*
Talking to this guy in a hospital while lucid, who tells me his name, and who I decide to go see later when he gets out of the hospital. Looking the guy up later and him not being the same guy I met in the hospital. When I ask him if he was in the hospital he tells me he wasn't. Telling him about the guy I met at the hospital who claimed to be him and us figuring out that the other guy must have stolen his identity and used to enter the hospital.

*Walking Along A Bridge High In The Air - Large Gap On The Side Of The Bridge (WILD)*
Walking along this bridge while lucid, that is way up in the air, and that has this large dangerous gap on the side of it that someone could fall through. Using my imagination to fix the gap.

*Large Machine Making This Large Hole - Using My Imagination To Make The Hole Where I Want It To Be (WILD)*
This large machine having pulled this stuff out of either the lake or from under my house while lucid, which is allowing me to get down into the area which is like a cave. When the guy gets done creating the hole the wife says "Now you have a place to go and hide, although it may not be the exact place you wanted".  Using my imagination to have the machine make the hole where I want it to be which seems to be under a different part of the house.

*Work - Putting Jobs Back On (Super Vivid)*
Working for this place that has cut a lot of jobs off but is now putting them back on. Going into this one office where they had cut a bunch of jobs off and finding that they have put several timekeeping jobs back on to take care of the clerical employees. Seeing a couple of guys I know and wondering what their hours are. Coming back later around 5PM and seeing this one guy I know just leaving, so thinking he must work from 8AM to 5PM.

*Parent's House - Being Much Larger Than Usual (Super Vivid)*
Being at the parent's house which house is much larger and much more modern than usual. Dad having done a lot of work on the roof and having done a lot of painting outside with this shiny paint. Having several different colors of paint on the house from a shiny green color on this one row of blocks, to various other colors like purple, yellow and black on these other blocks. 

Seeing a neighbors house where some people have just moved in which is also much larger and more modern than usual. Asking this one guy who lives there is the wife and I can look inside, then going inside to look around. The house having a very large living room, and a back room with a whirlpool in it. The guy telling me that he was wondering how to get their house to look shiny like my parents house, so he asked my dad what kind of paint he used and him telling him he used this Satin paint. Him having bought some of this kind of paint and having painted part of their house this shiny dark brown color. Me thinking that a lighter color would have looked much better.

*Neighbor Being At This Place - Thinking It Would Be Nice If They Would Make The Place Larger For People In Wheelchairs (Super Vivid)*
Seeing my neighbor in a wheel chair at this place and thinking it would be nice if they would have built this place a bit larger so he could get in with his wheel chair. Later noticing this other place that they seem to be building for people like my friend.

*McDonalds - Getting Several Things To Eat (Super Vivid)*
Going into this McDonalds (something I never do IRL) where I get something to eat for breakfast, after which I go back and get something else. Going back to the counter a third time and there being this large guy in a wheel chair blocking the way that everyone is having to walk around. Having to squeeze by the guy to get to the counter.

Trying to decide what else to eat and thinking I would like something like a chocolate sunday even though it only 9AM in the morning. Asking for a coke instead and being asked if I want a regular coke or one that they make on the spot with these freshly ground beans. Asking what the price of the two kinds of coke are and being told that each one is 99 cents. Telling them that I'd like the one they make on the spot with fresh beans. 

There are these large blocks of ice cream sitting on this shelf above the counter a bit over my head where I'm looking at this large block of vanilla ice cream with some kind of chocolate on it. Thinking I could stick my finger up there and get a taste of it if I wanted. Then sticking my finger up and getting a taste and it tasting really good.

*Tying Something Up To The Dock - Needing A Longer Rope (WILD)*
Tying something to the dock while lucid that I need a longer rope for.

*Holding Onto A Rope that Is Dropping Me To The Ground - Stopping Before Hitting The Ground (WILD)*
Climbing down this rope in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I'm just holding onto this rope that is dropping me to the ground real fast. Thinking that the rope will run out before I hit the ground which will stop me from falling. Sure enough, the rope runs out right before I hit the ground which stops my fall.

*Large Piece Of Rubber Or A Tire - Moving To The End Of This Fence (WILD)*
Moving this large piece of rubber or a tire along this fence while lucid, which I sit down at the end of the fence.

*In The Lake - Wading Out Backwards (WILD)*
Being about waste deep in water in the lake while lucid walking out backwards into the lake.

*In A Parking Garage With The Wife - Letting Cars Run Through Us (WILD)*
Getting ready to cross this lane inside a parking garage with the wife while lucid, but having to wait for this car that is driving slowly along. Thinking this would be a good time to let a car run through us, so walking out in the lane and waiting for the car to run through us. Staying in the lane and allowing several other cars to run through us.

*Tight Rope Wire - Walking Down (WILD)*
Being way up high on this tight rope wire while lucid, that slant down toward the ground. Walking down the wire, but being very wobbly and having to use my arms to stay balanced. Deciding to imagine myself being a skilled tight rope walker after which I'm suddenly at the top of the wire again and am able to easily walk down this time.

----------


## iadr

*Wife Taking My Car Somewhere - Getting Stuck In A Hole (WILD)*
The wife wanting to go somewhere in my car in this lucid. After she leaves hearing this loud bang and when I look she appears to be stuck in a hole outside the gate. Using my imagination to get her out of the hole and on her way.

*Golf Cart - Guy Checking The Front Light (WILD)*
Someone checking out my golf cart while lucid to see if the light on the front of it is working. Remembering that I forgot to hook these two wires back up that go to the light, so hooking them up.

*Junk Laying In The Back Yard - Getting Rid Of (Super Vivid)*
Having all of this junk laying in the back yard and in the lake, some of which seems to be useful for something. As the wife does not like it being there though I'm throwing it all away.

*Weed With A Purple Root - Pulling Out Of The Ground (WILD)*
Finding this large weed in the back yard that has this purple root on it while lucid that I rip out of the ground.

*Tall Boards Leaning Against The House - Moving Them Up Against The Fence (WILD)*
Seeing these two tall boards leaning up against the house while lucid, so moving them toward the fence to throw away.

*Parking Lot - Trying To Catch A Tram (WILD)*
In a parking lot of a theme park while lucid, and seeing this tram coming. Running over to where I think the tram is going to stop as there are these green arrows painted on the asphalt, but the tram goes right by without stopping and goes down this road to run around and come back to this other tram stop a ways back the other way. Starting to run to the other tram stop but then deciding it would be just as easy to walk to the park from here, so getting the wife and walking to the park.

*Looking Out The Living Room Door - Red Cart Backing Up To The Door (WILD)*
Looking out the living room window which is open while lucid, when something red backs up to the door. Checking it out and seeing that it is cart to haul something away. 

*Kid Doing A Trick On His Bicycle - Crashing To The Ground (WILD)*
Watching this small kid riding this bicycle while lucid, who goes over this ramp and becomes airborne after which he spins his handlebars around 3 or 4 times while in the air. The handle bars being turned the wrong way when he lands which dumps him and his bike onto the ground.

*Getting Ready To Go Outside - Alarm Still Being On (WILD)*
Getting ready to go outside while lucid and noticing that the alarm is still on as there is a red light on it. Thinking this is a bit unusual since the door is already open and the wife seems to already be outside. Going over and turning the alarm off.

*Parent's House - Tanning (Super Vivid)*
At the parent's house very early in the morning when I decide to tan for 30 minutes in this tanning bed that they have. Some gal comes along who also wants to tan who is wanting to get in the bed with me and tan at the same time I'm tanning, but my mom tells her that she is going to have to wait until I'm finished before she tans, and asks my brother to keep track of how long I've been in the tanning bed and let her know when I've tanned for 30 minutes. Trying to keep track of the time also myself so I can get out after 30 minutes and let the girl tan.

Everyone has been put on this diet where we are allowed to eat in the evening, but are not supposed to eat anything during the day. Hoping that I can make it until evening without eating. There is all of this garbage in this wooden bin outside with one of the items in there being this cooked chicken. Thinking that this should be put in something like a trash bag. 

It starts to rain outside and the yard behind the parents house is completely flooded with water that is about 6 inches that is flowing through their back yard like a river. The parents having a flow of water coming through their yard also, although it is only about 5 foot wide. Needing to dig some kind of trench in the parent's yard after it stops raining to diver the water.

----------


## iadr

*Needing To Make A Phone Call - Needing The Places Phone Number (WILD)*
Needing to call this place on the phone while lucid, but needing to find their phone number. Finding their phone number in this book but forgetting to check to see what their area code is, so coming back to check the number again and getting the entire number this time.

*Golf Cart Cable - Shocking The Crap Out Of Me  (WILD)*
Holding onto this electrical cable from a golf cart on which one end is connected to the battery when the cable suddenly shocks the crap out of me.  :headbanger: 

*Sitting Outside On These Steps - Going Inside Where It's Cool (WILD)*
Sitting outside on the steps of this place with the wife while lucid. Needing to go into the place to get a number to something so asking the wife if she'd like to go inside and shop around while I get this number, which she does. We go inside the place where it is nice and cool.

*Trash Can - Needing To Have Picked Up (WILD)*
Having this trash can with these leaves in it while lucid that I'm needing to have someone pick up. Only I'm needing to take a couple of the leaves out of it and put a couple more in it that will help them empty the trash can when they pick it up.

*Stop Light - Multiple Streets (WILD)*
Sitting at this stop light while lucid at this intersection that has two streets with stop lights that go the direction I'm going, with the street on the right merging into the street that I'm on, and a couple of streets crossing these streets from the other direction. (I actually found this place the other day IRL when coming back from this place). Thinking that my light is green so starting to go through the light, then seeing that it is still red, so having to stop and wait longer.

*Stock Indexes - Looking At On A Computer (WILD)*
Looking at the stock indexes on a computer while lucid, and it looking like the market was down about 200 points for the day. Then remembering that the market was actually up a couple of points this day, so feeling a little better.

*Sheet Of Paper With The Location Of These Things On It - Locations Being Wrong (WILD)*
Being given this thing that I can remove these things off of while lucid, by using this sheet of paper that shows the location of them. Noticing that one of them has the wrong location written down, so taking a red pencil and marking through it, then writing the correct location of the thing.

*Battery Clamp - Removing (WILD)*
Needing to remove this battery charger clamp from a battery while lucid when I remember that the battery charger is still on. Turning the battery charger off first, then removing the clamp, which clamp seems to have been approved for me to remove.

*Taking These Things Off Of Something - Hauling Off In A Wheel Barrel (WILD)*
Taking these things off of something while lucid and putting them in a wheel barrel which I'm hauling them off in.

*Looking For Something In A Woods - Putting Two Eggs In A Bucket (Super Vivid)*
Out in a woods with someone looking for something like exotic flowers. Finding this pool of water with these two things in it that seem to be eggs that I take out of the water with a net and put in this bucket to save. The things breaking and becoming liquid when I put them in the bucket.

*Apartment Building - Jogging Through (Super Vivid)*
Jogging through this woods that I used to jog through about 25 years ago IRL that has a hill that this path goes up and around and then comes back down the hill. Having jogged up and down this path several times as I live next to this woods in this dream. 

Going out into the woods one day to look for some exotic flowers and there now being this large apartment building where the woods was. Jogging through the apartment building going through these hallways, and up and down these stairs, sort of like I used to jog when I jogged through the woods, only going through the apartment building now. 

Noticing this guy jogging close behind me who passes me in one of the hallways. Continuing to jog behind the guy but staying back about 10 feet behind him so as not to crowd him. Later telling the wife about how this large apartment building is now where the woods used to be so there being no more exotic flowers there anymore.

----------


## iadr

*Parking Lot - Truck Flying By In Front Of Me (WILD)*
Crossing this parking lot while lucid, walking past these parked cars, when this truck comes flying by in front of me. Thinking that this guy is driving way too fast for a parking lot. Thinking I could have stepped out in front of him and let him run through me but its too late now because he's gone.

*Park - Passing A Truck Load Of Kids (WILD)*
In a park while lucid where I'm walking past a truck load of kids who are selecting something one at a time. After passing the kids coming to what looks like a Day Care Center, which I then think is a Petting Zoo, but which turns out to be a Day Care For Pets where people can leave their pets.

*Hardware Store - Attractive Gal Trying To Get Something On The Other Side Of This Wall (WILD)*
In a hardware store while lucid, where there is this attractive gal wearing this long summer dress, who is reaching over this display or wall to get something. Walking over and asking her if I can help her get something after which she shows me something like a shoe on the other side of the wall. Pushing the wall back and retrieving her shoe which she thanks me for.

*Going Somewhere In A Car - Gal Supposed To Follow Me (WILD)*
Going somewhere in the car while lucid, and having this gal in another car who is supposed to follow me. Being down the road a ways and looking back and seeing her just pulling out of the driveway, so slowing down to allow her to catch up with me. When I look back though she's now completely gone as she appears to have turned off the road.

*In The Parking Lot Of A Hotel - Guy Driving Up In A Golf Cart (WILD)*
In the parking lot of a fancy hotel while lucid where this guy in a golf cart drives up to get my bags. Seems like I'm going to some kind of event at the hotel. Seeing this modern looking hotel in the distance.

*Being James Bond - Jumping On A Street Car Then Climbing A Tower (WILD)*
Becoming an older version of the Roger Moore James Bond in this lucid. Being with an attractive lady with dark hair waiting for this street car which fails to slow down when it gets to us. Grabbing a hold of this handle and pulling myself up on the street car after which I pull my female companion up with my other hand, after which we're sitting on the front of the bus. 

Seeing this tower in the distance that we run over to and begin climbing the stairs in. Getting up 3/4 of the way up the tower and then having to stop and catch my breath as I realize how old I've gotten. Going on up to the top of the tower where there is a platform that looks like the deck of a yacht, as it has this outdoor carpet on it and a railing that goes around it. Laying out on these lawn chairs with my friend and relaxing.

*On An Aluminum Ladder Working On A Light - Shocking The Crap Out Of Myself (WILD)*
Being on an aluminum ladder working on this outdoor light while lucid when I somehow get a hold of this live wire that shocks the crap out of me and which causes me entire body to shake.  :headbanger:  In fact I'm still shaking when I wake up. (Man this getting shocked is getting old...Noticed one of my outdoor lights not working yesterday. Guess I better be careful when I replace it).

*Gal In The Lake - Getting Stuck in Some Mud (Super Vivid)*
Being with some gal out in the lake when I get busy and end up somewhere else on shore. Sensing that she's going to get in trouble where she's at, then noticing that she's already in trouble as she seems to be stuck in the mud. Using my imagination to get her freed up from the mud, then levitating her up onto the shore as it seems to be too dangerous to be out in the lake now.

*Cleaning These Live Cats Out Of The Lake - Guy Picking Them Up (Super Vivid)*
Cleaning out the lake, only taking something like live cats out of the lake which someone is picking up.  ???  Taking out what seems to be 30 or 40 of them.

*Turning Out Onto The Road Then Turning Into My Driveway - Using Imagination To Open The Gate (WILD)*
In my van coming out onto the road a little ways from my driveway, then turning into my driveway while lucid. Having to wait for this car to come through the intersection first, after which I go in front of the next car that drives up to the intersection, and then into my driveway. Using my imagination to open the gate.

*Large Program - Saving (WILD)*
Saving some kind of large computer program while lucid by hitting file, save, file, save, file, save, over and over again.

*Getting On An Airplane - Thinking About Going Swimming During The Flight (Super Vivid)*
Getting ready to go somewhere on this large airplane. Thinking that I've arrived real early but finding out that I'm only about 10 minutes early. Having drank of a lot of something like iced tea before boarding the plane, so having to use the restroom constantly. 

Using the restroom when first boarding the plane, after which I see a guy I used to work with sitting in the back of plane. As my friend motions for me to come and sit in this corner seat in the back row I go back and sit in that seat and then stretch out and relax.

Needing to use the restroom again so finding this restroom at the front of the plane and going in it. Noticing it is right next to the cabin when I enter it. As there is no lock on the door some lady opens the door while I'm taking a piss and then closes the door. Then some guy comes by and opens the door which I shut this time as he leaves the door open thinking I might share the restroom with him. 

Finishing my business after which the guy goes into the restroom. When some gal comes along and asks if he will share the restroom with her he says he will and then starts washing her upper body and her arm pits.  O_O  

Leaving the plane and walking around the area outside where there are a couple of brick buildings, one which seems to be a restaurant, and a nice concrete swimming pool with two diving boards that these people are diving off of. There are about 20 people swimming in the pool. It is evening time and I'm thinking that I'd like to go swimming during the flight. Hoping that I brought my trunks along and then remember that I did. 

As I'm walking back to the plane I begin to wonder if this entire area including the swimming pool is included in the plane. Hoping that it is as I'd like to go swimming during the flight. (Dream logic, you gotta love it.)

----------


## iadr

*Large Tent - Gospel Singing (WILD)*
Being outside where there is a large tent while lucid, which I first think is a circus, but then notice this stage in front and chairs under the tent. Noticing these singing groups on stage and realizing it is an outdoor Gospel Concert.

*Gas Pump - Getting Ready To Pay (WILD)*
Having pulled up to a gas pump and getting ready to put a credit card in and pay while lucid. Thinking that my credit card and drivers license are by themselves in the back pocket of these jogging shorts that I have on, but then realizing that they're in my billfold. So taking the credit card out of the billfold, paying for the gas, then gassing up my car.

*Large Guy With His Shirt Off - Having Hurt His Back (WILD)*
Talking to this really large guy who has his shirt off while lucid, who seems to have hurt his back, so is trying to find a heating pad or heat strip to put on his back.

*Guy Using An Device To Get Feedback From Dreamers - Getting Empty Feedback From Dreamers Out Of Town (WILD)*
Watching this guy that has this electronic device while lucid, that his using to send something to these dreamers with asking for their help with something like interpreting a dream. As some of the people are out of town, he is getting empty feedback from the signal he sent out to them.

*Model Train Set - Standing In The Middle Of (WILD)*
Standing in the middle of this large model train set while lucid where I'm having to be careful as I walk over it to make sure and not step on any of the trees or other scenery or buildings. Walking mostly on the track that is about a foot wide.

*Theater - Leaving, Then Unable To Find My Seat When I Return (WILD)*
Having sat down somewhere like a theater with the wife while lucid, after which I leave for a minute, and am unable to find our seats when I come back, as our seats seem to be gone. After an usher seats me in another section I'm thinking that I need to go find the wife to let her know we have new seats now. Going back to where we were at first and noticing someone else sitting there now.

*Inspector - Coming Back To Check Something On My House (WILD)*
Having this inspector come back and inspect something on the house while lucid.

*Outside By The Lake - Piling Something Up For This Truck Pick Up (WILD)*
Being outside by the lake while lucid, piling something up for this truck to come by and pick up.

*In The Backyard With The Cats - Neighbor's Cats Walking Toward Us (WILD)*
In the backyard with the cats while lucid when I see three of the neighbor's cats walking our way, after which one of them starts running toward us. They all stop a ways off before coming into the yard though.

*Restaurant - Moving Tables Apart To Have A Place To Sit (WILD)*
Having entered a restaurant with the wife while lucid, looking for a place to sit. Finding a place with two tables together where two gals are just getting ready to sit down. Pulling the tables apart so we will have a place to sit.

*Parking Lot - Pickup Truck Stuck In The Ditch (WILD)*
In a parking lot in the car while lucid, needing to get over to this other parking lot that has a ditch between it and the parking lot I'm in. Seeing a pickup truck stuck in the ditch between the two parking lots who is stuck spinning his wheels trying to get out.

*Lake - Large Fish Swimming Back And Forth Close To The Shore (WILD)*
At the far end of the yard looking back down the lake where I see these two large fish about 18 inches long casually swimming back and forth close to the shore.

*Videos Of The Wife - Watching On The Computer (Super Vivid)*
Having these two videos of the wife that I'm watching on my computer which seem like live videos except that every time  I watch them again they are exactly like they were the first time I watched them. There's another video where we're picking up these metal things and putting them in something. 

*Guy Who Is Supposed To Fix The Gate - Trying To Figure Out When He Is Going To Come By (WILD)*
This guy who is supposed to fix the gate in the morning is trying to figure out what day he is going to be able to come by in this lucid, when I remember that he told me he was going to come by the first thing in the morning, so realize this is another WILD.

*Van - Not Starting (WILD)*
Trying to start this van while lucid when it won't start as the battery seems to be dead. The light comes on when I turn the key, but the engine won't turn over.

*Orange Cat Laying In The Street - Truck Going Over Him But Not Hitting Him (WILD)*
Looking out in the street while lucid and seeing this orange cat laying in the road that a truck drives over. After the truck passes, the cat gets up, stretches, then walks off the road, as it appears that the truck missed him.

*Phone Call From The Worm Guy - Telling Him About My Worms (Super Vivid)*
Having gotten a phone call from this guy I bought these worms from. Telling him how I had put the worms in this worm farm container I had paid over $80 for and how the worms had not done so well in this container. Telling him how I had then put the worms in this large plastic tote I had bought at Walmart for $4 and how the worms have been flourishing in it producing like crazy.

----------


## iadr

(I'm about ready for a night off after last night. This was exhausting as I felt like I was doing this all night.   :Bliss: ) 

*Friend - Working On The Bathroom Stool (WILD)*
This guy who put a gate up for me is in the bathroom working on the toilet in this WILD. He pulls the toilet off of the floor and puts something like a sheet of plastic between the floor and the stool. Wondering what he's doing working in the bathroom.

*Cat Having A Hamster On Its Back - Running Into The Lake And Swimming Across The Lake (WILD)*
Watching my cat while lucid that has something like a sheet on its back, that a small animal like a hamster gets on after which my cat goes running down and jumps into the lake and starts swimming across the lake with the hamster still on her back.

*Logs Being Moved Through The Air - Rope Breaking (WILD)*
Looking at a bunch of logs while lucid in what appears to be a logging area on a steep hill. Two of the logs have ropes tied around them and are being moved through the air to another place when the rope breaks and the logs go crashing to the ground, and then go rolling down this hill sending everyone below scrambling to get out of the way.

*Hooking Up A Refrigerator - Guy Telling Me I Need To Hook It Up To A Line (WILD)*
Doing some kind of work on the refrigerator while lucid, when this guy who is helping me tells me that I need to hook it up to some kind of line. Thinking he must mean a water line so there will be water in the refrigerator.

*Wife - Hearing Her Say Huh On The Inner World (WILD)*
Hearing the wife's voice in the other dimension while lucid when she says something like "huh". Deciding that this might be a good time to attempt the Monthly Meeting Challenge task of finding someone in the other dimension. Concentrating on the wife, but ending up somewhere else in another lucid.

*Large Red Riding Mower - Having Just Been Delivered (WILD)*
Seeing this nice red riding lawn tractor in the yard while lucid, which is really a heavy duty tractor. The tractor seems to have just been delivered and someone is helping me figure out how to use it. (I did buy a lawn tractor about a week ago, but it was gray and much smaller than the one in this dream. I guess my subconscious felt like I needed a nicer one.   ::chuckle:: ).

*Going To See The Wife In Her Bedroom - Wife Asking What I'm Doing There (WILD)*
Concentrating again on going to see the wife while lucid, after which I'm in her bedroom. When she sees me she asks "what are you doing here?" (Guess I should have told her I was planning to visit her in the dream world before hand).

*On A House Boat With The Wife - Viewing A Cabin On The Front Of The Boat (WILD)*
On a house boat with the wife while lucid, being in the front part of the boat that is covered and has a steering wheel, and a captains seat. Imagining how nice it would be to have some more chairs or couches in here after which there are a couple of soft couches that a person could sit in and relax.

*In The Living Room - Wife Asking How Something Feels (WILD)*
Concentrating on visiting the wife again when I'm suddenly in the living room of the house while lucid. Doing something with the alarm system when the wife walks by and says "how does that feel now?" When I ask her "how does what feel?", she says "the air conditioning. I just turned it on." 

*Working Outside On A Step Ladder - Three Neighbors Walking Up (WILD)*
On a step ladder doing some kind of work on the house while lucid, when these three neighbor guys walk up and start talking to me. Asking them how things are and them telling me that they hate being over there where everyone is always yelling and screaming at each other.

*Being Outside - Goat Walking Up To Me (WILD)*
Being outside while lucid when this goat walks up to me and offers the top of his head for me to put some stuff on that he will carry for me.  ???

*Upstairs Bedroom - Having Curtains On The Back Windows (WILD)*
In the upstairs bedroom while lucid where there are these curtains on the back two winders that face out toward the lake which IRL have no curtains. The curtains have been put up so as not to hang down over the windows though. Getting rid of the curtains with my imagination, but then noticing that the two large fans that are normally in front of the windows are missing, so putting them back with my imagination.

*Laboratory - Having A Clone Of Myself Created (WILD)*
Concentrating on the lucid task of cloning myself after which I'm in the basement of this place while lucid, which place looks and feels like a laboratory. Being tied down on this table and having something like electrical cords running from me to this being on another table that looks like an alien. A doctor pulling this switch down after which the other body comes alive as it receives the electrical currents from me. Able to do much more in this new body as I'm able to float around and turn somersaults in the air. Thinking I should do this more often as much fun as it is.

*Checking Out An Outdoor Light - Checking Out The Wires (WILD)*
Trying to figure out what is wrong with this outdoor light while lucid, that I had just put up a couple of days earlier and which worked the previous night. Following these small wires to see if they are hooked up right to the hot wires from the house and they appear to be hooked up right.

*Guy Who Fixed My Gate - Walking Off Through A Vacant Lot (WILD)*
Seeing this guy who just fixed my gate while lucid, walking off through the vacant lot next door. Seems like he wanted to ask me something but I was busy at the time, so he went ahead and left.

*Park - Pulling A Large Trash Container Around Behind Me (WILD)*
Pulling this large trash container behind me while lucid, as I'm walking through this park that I go jogging in. Realizing that I'm shape shifting when I notice that I'm wearing this yellow jacket that the guys from the county prison wear when they work in the park.

*Showroom - Watching A Sheep About To Be Sheared (WILD)*
In this large showroom while lucid, watching this large screen TV on which a sheep who is about to be sheared by this man, kicks the man to keep him from shearing him.

*Two Glasses Of Ice Tea Sitting On The Dining Room Table - Getting Ready To Empty Then Putting In The Refrigerator (WILD)*
Seeing these two glasses of tea that the wife has left sitting out on the dining room table while lucid. As there is some other lady in the dining room I ask her what the wife is doing with the two glasses of tea to which she replies that she thinks she forgot about them. Getting ready to empty the tea into the sink when I realize that that still have a lot of tea in them. So putting them in the refrigerator instead. Asking the lady to tell the wife that her tea is in the refrigerator if she wants to know where they are. (interesting that some strange lady was in my house).

*Hat With A Cross On The Front Of It - Words Saying Dishonest Doctor's Office (WILD)*
Looking at this hat while lucid, that has a cross on the front part of it, and also has these words that say "Dishonest Doctor's Office", which seems to have something to do with the military.

*Health Clinic - Needing To Come Back Later For Second Visit (WILD)*
Having just gone to this health clinic in a Walgreen's store while lucid, and supposed to come back later for something. As they are all getting ready to go to lunch now I ask the receptionist what time I should show back up. She tells me that they'll be back at 230PM and asks if I would like to go ahead and schedule an appointment for that time, which I do.

*Covered Boat Dock - Gal Telling Me About What A Great Place It Is (WILD)*
Being on this covered boat dock while lucid where this gal is telling me that everyone is familiar with everyone's hair here. Her telling me that this is a great place to be because everyone learns from everyone else here.

*Being In Someone's Dream Journal On Mortal Mist - Accidentally Deleting Part Of The First Line Then Clearing Out (WILD)*
Being in someone's dream journal on Mortal Mist while lucid when I get confused and thinking I'm answering them, but instead am modifying their entry. Having deleted part of the first sentence of their entry, so trying to remember what it said so I can put it back in. Deciding that I might put something in wrong, so deciding to just clear the screen and get out without saving it, which works and saves their entry.

*Cattails - Taking Off Of A Flatbed Truck And Putting In A Wheel Barrel (WILD)*
Taking something like cattails off of this flatbed truck while lucid and putting them in a wheel barrel.

*Bathroom - Things Falling Out Of The Medicine Cabinet (WILD)*
In the bathroom looking in the medicine cabinet for something when this pack of pills that I never took starts to fall out.

*Being In The Living Room - Something I Need Being Used By Someone Out In The Lake (WILD)*
Being in the living room while lucid, where it seems like something I need is gone and is being used by someone out in the lake.

*Dining Room - Table Cloth Missing (WILD)*
Sitting at the dining room table while lucid, where there is something missing that I'm trying to figure out what it is. Seems like there is no table cloth on the table.

*Kitchen - Can Opener Not Working (WILD)*
Being in the kitchen while lucid, where the can opener seems to be broke. Using my imagination to replace it with a modern new can opener.

*Walgreens - Going Inside To Cool Off (WILD)*
Driving to this Walgreens where there is only one car ahead of me while lucid. Being really hot outside so going inside and walking around to cool off. Buying something like cat food.

*Cart - Buying From Some Guy For A Dollar (WILD)*
Having paid this guy 1 dollar for this cart that I put some things in that I've just bought while lucid. Pushing the cart along while wondering if I might get stopped by someone who thinks I'm stealing the cart. Asking the wife to guess how many of these things I just bought for a small amount of money, after which she is shocked when I tell her.

*On A Step Ladder Outside - Getting Shocked (WILD)*
Getting up on a step ladder while lucid, looking at a light that has stopped working when something shocks me so hard that it causes my entire body to vibrate and wakes me up. (Here we go again... :headbanger :smiley: 

*Golf Cart - Someone Trying To Sell It For Less Than $1,000 (WILD)*
Someone helping me do some kind of work while lucid. Using a golf cart that I'm thinking is worth probably one thousand dollars. When they leave though someone tells me that I should check on what they are doing as they seem to be trying to sell my golf cart for only $900, when I should be getting over $1,000 for it.

*Amusement Park - Seeing An Old Friend From Work (WILD)*
Seeing an old friend from work someplace like Disney World while lucid. After passing him and waving, deciding that I should have stopped to talk to him, so go back and talk to him. (Although it has been probably 18 months since I've seen this guy, this is about the third time I've dreamed about him in the past week. Maybe I will run into him soon.)

*Talking To A Gal About An Elevator - Deciding Not To Complain About It (WILD)*
Being someplace talking to this gal about an elevator they have where we work while lucid. Deciding that asking these guys to fix the elevator would just give them more to bitch about, so not complaining about it.

*Talking To The Gate Man - Thinking About Having Him Add Another Handle On The Outside (WILD)*
Talking to this man outside while lucid who has just asked me if there is anything else he can do to fix the gate. Thinking about asking him to put anohter handle on the outside to make the gate easier to open and close, but then deciding that he's already done enough extra work and that an extra handle is unnecessary.

*Opening Large Windows Upstairs - Too Little Air Coming Through (WILD)*
Opening this large window in the upstairs bedroom while lucid, to see if there is any air coming through. But there is too little air coming through to leave it open, so closing the window and using the air conditioner to cool the room.

*Helicopter - Taking Off In (WILD)*
Sitting in a helicopter while lucid which I decide to take off in, so pulling back on the lever and taking off into the air.

*Backyard - Grass Being A Foot High (WILD)*
Being out in the back yard while lucid, and noticing several places by the lake and next to the house where the grass has grown about a foot tall. Thinking I'm going to have to cut the grass when getting back home from jogging. Cutting the grass with my imagination after which I'm thinking this might be a good time to accomplish the lucid task of creating a thunderstorm, so concentrating on creating a thunderstorm but ending up somewhere else in another lucid.

*Getting Ready To Leave With The Wife - Asking Her If She Has Everything (WILD)*
Getting ready to leave to go somewhere with the wife while lucid, and asking her if she has everything. Thinking that she's forgotten something, so asking her if she has her cell phone, after which she shows me this small shiny thing that she thinks is her cell phone but which I think isn't. Getting into the car and leaving for the park.

----------


## iadr

*People I Used To Work With - Planning A Retirement Party For Me (WILD)*
People I used to work with are planning a retirement party for me in this lucid, at this expensive restaurant that is clear across town from where I live. Thinking it would be better if they would plan it at an all you eat buffet restaurant where the prices would be more reasonable. Trying to figure out how to tell them this, but as they seem set on this restaurant, thinking I'll just go there and do the best I can to enjoy myself.

*Guy Unloading A Flatbed Truck - Thing Crashing Back Down On The Truck (WILD)*
Watching this guy trying to take this large metal thing off of a flat bed truck while lucid, which he drops back down on the truck when he tries to pick it up. As the truck is sitting in my front yard I'm thinking he is unloading this thing for me. 

*Guy Recording Something About Me - False Awakening (WILD)*
Watching this guy while lucid, who is trying to record something about me like my heartbeat on this machine. After he records the thing I wake up, or at least think I wake up as it is actually a false awakening, after which I wake up for real.

*Auditorium - American Idol Competition (WILD)*
Being in an auditorium where these three people are competing for an American Idol award while lucid, which entitles the winner to be able to go to the head of the line at any American Idol competition anywhere in the country. The three people in the competition have already performed earlier in the day and won their competition, so are now competing for the grand prize. 

The first kid who performs laughs the entire time he is performing which ruins his performance. Some gal then performs who does something equally stupid, but I forget what it was now. When the last guy comes out on the stage the stage sinks down like it is going into the ocean.

*Lady Telling Some Guy To Let It Grow - Waking Up Laughing (WILD)*
Some lady telling this guy that she's all for letting it grow in this lucid, whatever that means. Whatever she is talking about is so funny that I start laughing which wakes me up.

*Guy Talking About This Businesses Web Site - Showing Only Positive Comments (WILD)*
Listening to this guy talking about this guy who has a website while lucid, which guy has had a lot of complaints about his business practices which he has managed to keep off of his website as he is able to control the contents of his website to allow only positive feedback to show up on it.

*Gal Needing Someone to Help Her Move Something - Deciding That It Does Not Need To Be Moved (WILD)*
Being somewhere where this gal is trying to get someone to help her move something while lucid. Seems like she has the thing on a golf cart and wants someone to hold onto it while she drives the cart to keep it from falling off. Then deciding the thing she has does not to be moved, as they can fix it where it is at.

*Trying To Knock Some Things Down - Using My Imagination (WILD)*
Trying to knock these things down while lucid by throwing these rocks and anything else I can find at them, but having a difficult time knocking them down as they are too heavy. Using my imagination to knock them down which works much better.

*Someone Knocking On The Screen Door - Being A Bit Frightened (WILD)*
Hearing someone knocking at the screen door while lucid, and hearing the screen door rattle as they knock. Even though I know this is a dream I still feel a bit scared as I'm unsure who it is at the door.

*Dropping A Container Of Milk - Catching It Before It Hits The Ground (WILD)*
Having grabbed a large container of milk while in a grocery store while lucid, which slips out of my hand. Being able to reach down and grab it real fast before it hits the floor. (Incredible how fast my reflexes are when lucid).

*Having Escaped From Prison - Being Apprehended By The Police (Super Vivid)*
Having escaped from prison in this dream and being tracked down by the police. Driving this red 1955 Chevy SS, trying to hide from the police. Running into my former boss and director from work who tell me that they proof that I was out of town the day the police think that I did something, so can clear me of the charges. 

Seeing the police drive into the parking lot I'm in, so ducking down in my car to hide. It's too late though because they see me and are headed my way. Trying to drive away to escape, but it's no use because my car is too slow and there are too many police cars in the way.

----------


## iadr

*Wires To A Light Fixture Being Frayed - Fixing With My Imagination (WILD)*
Looking at these wires from a light fixture while lucid, that are getting very frayed. Using my imagination to make the wires look normal again so they are much safer.

*House - Viewing (WILD)*
Sitting in this nice light colored house while lucid, that has this black ornamental piece that goes around the outside of the house. There is this wooden fence about three feet high that goes around this nice grassy yard that has a small gate that opens in the front. There's a swing set on the side of the house. 

Now being in the garage where there is a motor mount that is used to work on car engines on one side with some exercise equipment on the other side with a punching bag. 

My position changes again and I'm now outside the garage looking in noticing how neat and orderly it is inside the garage. Now being in another room looking outside seeing these shrubs around the yard and seeing the neighbor's house which is only about ten feet away. 

*Lady Sitting In Her Car - Tornado Coming Through And Blowing Everything Away (WILD)*
Watching this lady outside in her car while lucid, when something like a tornado comes through and starts blowing stuff all around. Using my imagination to get control of the scene and putting everythi9ng back the way it was before the wind came through.

*Rubbing My Hand Over A Battery - Almost Getting Shocked (WILD)*
Rubbing my hand over a battery while lucid, when I sense that I'm about to be shocked. Quickly pulling my hand away to avoid getting shocked. (Whew, that was close!)

*Being In A Dark Place Like A Basement - Guy Opening Up A Door That A Cat Pulls Itself Up Into (WILD)*
In a dark place like a basement while lucid when this guy opens the door to come into his house. As I climb up these stairs to go into the house myself the door seems to have been left open so that one of his cats who was also in the basement can get into the house. Watching the cat jump up and pull itself up into the door. (Purpose of the lucid seems to have been to allow me to feel what a cat locked in a basement would feel like).

*Place Putting Windows In The House - Needing To Order More Windows (Super Vivid)*
Having had these people put some windows in the house, which people leave before getting all of the windows in, as they have to go back to get something else. When the same people come back I put in an order for the rest of the windows.

*Talking To The Owner Of A Tire Store - Asking How To Get The Tires Back Together (Super Vivid)*
Talking to the owner of this tire store about what I need to do to get these tires I have back together. Him telling me to do like I did the first time and connect them all together before blowing them up.

*Talking To The Driver Of A Supply Truck - Ordering The Rest Of The Things I Need For The Lake (Super Vivid)*
Talking to the driver of this supply truck when he comes back again with the things I need for the other half of the things that are out in the lake. After he brings the things I need I take them out and hook them up to the things that are already in the lake so that I now have trash cans I can use to put stuff from the lake into.  ???

*Drug Store - Owner Offering Me A Dollar For This Shirt (WILD)*
At a drugstore while lucid, trying to sell the owner an extra shirt that I have. Him offering me only one dollar for the shirt which I'm thinking is too little. Him telling me that people usually donate things to his store, but since this is such a nice shirt he would be willing to give me one dollar for it. Me deciding to keep the shirt.

*Working In A High Office Building - Hearing About A Storm Coming So Going To Check It Out (WILD)*
Working in this office building on one of the higher floors while lucid when I hear something about a storm or tornado. Wondering why no one is having us evacuate the floor and go for shelter, so going to check out the storm myself. Finding out that the storm is in another county, so that we are in no danger.

*Van - Driving Itself (WILD)*
Asking someone about this van while lucid that appears to be driving itself around as there is no one in it.

*Being Stopped At An Intersection - Car Load Of Things Pulling Up Behind Me And Coming Toward Me (WILD)*
Being stopped at this intersection while lucid, when this car load of thugs pulls up behind me and a couple of guys get out and start walking toward my car. Getting my windows rolled up real fast and then driving through a red light to get away from them. Realizing at this point that I should have taking control of the dream, so levitating the two guys and pinning them up in these two trees. ;-D

*Guy Delivering A Saw - Missing Some Parts (WILD)*
This guy delivers some kind of saw that I had ordered in this lucid, that I seem to be unable to use effectively in its current state as it seems to need more parts of attachments to do these other things with. Using the thing to cut these weeds down with when I realize that something never got put on the saw. Calling and ordering the missing part which they call and let me know when it arrives and let me know that they will be delivering it the next day. When the next day comes, after thinking about things, deciding that I can get by without the extra parts, so cancel the order.

*Having Something Delivered To Help Take Things Out Of The Lake - Thing Being Incomplete But Using It Anyway (WILD)*
Having something delivered again while lucid that is supposed to help me pull these things out of the lake. Noticing that it is incomplete while looking at it, but knowing how to use it the way it is.

*Bicycle - Getting Ready To Ride Back With This Gal (Vivid)*
Having ridden this bicycle to this place with some gal and now getting ready to ride back home.

*Relaxing With Some Friends - Watching A Football Game, Then Taking A Bus To The Stadium (Super Vivid)*
Relaxing with some friends in this place when someone mentions a football game being on TV that I had forgotten about. Turning on the TV and noticing that they have already played the first quarter. The game is between Nebraska and someone like Syracuse, and the score is 7 to 7. 

Forgetting about the game and then noticing that the score is 30 to 7 when I look again. Thinking that Nebraska is getting beat, but then noticing that Nebraska whose initials in the dream are UNEB instead of NU, is the team with the 30 points. Now having missed the entire half of what I'm thinking would have been a good game to watch. 

Riding on this bus with a group of guys while sitting in this seat with a friend. Noticing that there are 30 trays next to the side of the seats that represent the days of the month. The last tray is about half the size of the other trays as it seems to represent only a partial day which is called a HUB.  ???  

Arriving at this stadium where we see Nebraska's coach standing in the parking lot, only instead of being Bo Pelini, he is Captain Kirk from Star Trek.  ::chuckle::   Telling him how good we're doing since we figured out how to use the HUB day tray that we found on the bus.  ???

----------


## iadr

(Got to sleep really easy last night which resulted in mostly vivid dreams rather than WILDs, which was kind of nice after having been kept awake by all of the WILDs lately. Felt good to get a good nights sleep again)

*Big Gray Lion - Running Toward The Door (WILD)*
The wife being outside in the yard when I open the kitchen door while lucid. The wife yells out "He's coming toward the house" after which I see this giant gray lion running toward the door. Closing the door as fast as I can and locking it just in the nick of time before he gets to the door. (Whey, that was close, and scary...even if it was a dream).

*Electrical Wires To The Neighbor's House - Getting These Numbers Off Of Them For Later (Super Vivid)*
My neighbors having these electrical wires they are using for something which are going to be mine when they move. The owner of the house who is letting these people live there without paying any rent is telling me to get those wires so that I'll know what they go to when they move out. Getting the numbers off the wires as they come out of the house so that I'll know what they go to later and can look up directions on them to see how they work.

*Needing To Give A Friend A Ride To Work - Having Trouble Leaving (Super Vivid)*
Needing to give this guy a ride to work who works somewhere close to where I work, but being unsure exactly where he works, so needing to look it up on the internet. Having to pull this vine down with these directions on it, but the vine being hard to pull down. Pulling and pulling, but part of the vine is still stuck in the tree. 

Needing to leave about 30 minutes before needing to be at work in order to make it to work in time and it almost being that time now. Becoming more and more nervous as the time continues to tick away. 

Going out the door to leave and this stray cat that I've been keeping in the house getting out the door. Seeing my other cat under the house when I look for the stray cat, then then seeing him under the house sitting on this giant turtle. There are two of these giant turtles under the house and they have these small salamanders sitting on their backs. Trying to leave for work in order not to be late but it getting later and later.

*Having Agreed To Lead The Song Service At This Country Church - Planning To Look Through A Song Book To Pick Out Some Songs (Super Vivid)*
Having agreed to lead the song service at this church that is somewhere out in the country about an hour from where I live. Planning to look through a song book and pick out a bunch of good songs to lead them in, but never getting around to it as I'm busy trying to get my cats back into the house. Deciding to just look through a song book after I get to the church.

*Health Food Store - Bird Feed (Super Vivid)*
In a health food store where they have all of these samples of various bird food that I'm thinking that these two parakeets that I have at home in this dream might enjoy. One of the samples has this birds head in it that looks like it is a live bird. Sampling this one bird food called almond joy which tastes good as it is sweet. Having 3 or 4 other samples also, but none of the food has any prices on it. Wondering how much it cost and where the regular boxes of it as I only see the samples on the shelf.

*Being At Work - Planning To Be Gone Due To Getting Married (Super Vivid)*
Working at this place where I'm planning to marry this gal. A boss having asked me about doing something that I won't be able to do since I'm getting married so will be gone. There are these other two people there who the boss comes over and asks which is the next one of them that is going to get married. 

There is this gal that I used to work around who asks me to do something sexual to her, something like putting something down her pants, which I do, and which turns her on. Someone comes over to talk to her while she is all turned on, which she is doing her best not to show. (Very strange dream!)

*Iced Tea - Having Strands Of Something In It (WILD)*
Drinking a glass of herbal tea while lucid, that I had brewed out in the sun, when I see these strands of something in it. Remembering reading how making sun tea, especially herbal tea can breed germs and how they would show up as these kind of strands. Throwing the rest of the tea away.

----------


## iadr

*In A Restaurant With The Wife - Spiking Some Water With The Wife's Pop (WILD)*
In a restaurant with the wife while lucid where the wife has gotten some pop to drink while I've gotten a glass of water. Taking some of the wife's pop and pouring it into my water to make it taste better when the manager comes over and asks what I'm doing. Telling him that I'm spiking my water with the wife's pop. As he seems to think that I should have bought my own pop I inform him that I'm a senior citizen so that my drink would have been free anyway, so it doesn't matter.

*Someone In The Other Dimension - Pulling My Left Shoulder Back (WILD)*
Feeling something touching me on the left shoulder while lucid, after which it starts gently pulling my shoulder back.

*Bank Lobby - Sitting Next To An Attractive Lady (WILD)*
Sitting next to an attractive lady in a bank lobby while lucid who I ask how long it's going to be before I can talk to one of their bankers about opening an account. Her telling me that it should be less than five minutes since no one is ahead of me. Enjoying being next to the lady so much that I'm no longer in a hurry to talk to a banker.

*Talking To A Nurse On The Phone - Asking Her To Give Me The Results Of My Physical Over The Phone (WILD)*
Talking to this lady on the phone while lucid about a physical that I had two months ago, asking her if they can just give me the results over the phone, or else send them to me in the mail. Her telling me that I first need to fill out some kind of form giving them the authority to release the results to me, so telling her to send the forms to me.

*Kitchen Floor - Sweeping Sugar Off The Floor (WILD)*
Having dropped some sugar all over the kitchen floor while lucid that I'm sweeping up with a broom.

*Getting Ready To Send A Fax - Hitting My Elbow On The Printer (WILD)*
Getting some paperwork together to send a fax with while lucid when I hit my arm on the printer tray that makes an odd high pitched pinging sound.

*Two Cats - Hearing On The Inner World (WILD)*
Hearing what sounds like a couple of cats hissing at each other in this lucid, which sounds like it is coming from below my window, but which I can tell is coming from the inner world and not the physical. (Must be that thread on hearing things when sleepy that has caused all of these odd lucids of hearing things and being touched by beings from the other dimension tonight.  ::chuckle:: )

*Guy Collapsing Out In The Lake - Thinking I Could Be Held Responsible (WILD)*
Working out in the lake while lucid when this guy who is helping me collapses. Thinking that I might be held responsible for this since he seems to have been working for me, but then noticing this nitroglycerin under his tongue, after which I'm thinking he just had a heart attack.

*Checking Out Some Lawn Mowers - Wife Bring Two Large Pieces Of Pie To Me (WILD)*
Checking out some lawn mowers in a home and garden center while lucid when the wife brings out a couple of real large pieces of pie to me.

*In The Lake - Replanting Some Plants (WILD)*
Out in the lake replanting these Pickerelweed plants that came loose while pulling out some cattails the other day.

----------


## iadr

(May have to adjust my supplements a little. Having a hard time staying awake to WILD lately. Feels good to have normal dream again though. When I was having a lot of WILDs it became difficult to remember my normal dreams at times because I seemed to have gotten out of practice.)

*Hospital - Putting In A Request For A Nurse (WILD)*
Being in a hospital while lucid, where I'm talking to this guy about having this nurse stop by and see me, who always stops by and sees this other guy, but never stops to see me. Thinking that if I put a request in for her to come by that she'll stop by to see me.

*Something Needing To Be Done - No One Having Time To Do I( (Vivid)*
Having something that needs to be done that no one who is working in this place seems to have time to do, so having this guy stay over from the first shift to do it on overtime. This working real well as the guy who stays over is enjoying what he is doing, and it reli9eving the other shift of having to do it.

*Underground Passageway - Rubbing Something Like Cole Cream On The Glass Part Of This Door (Super Vivid)*
Going through this underground passageway with some friends, where there are all of these doors that we're going through, which doors are metal on the bottom part, but have glass on the top part. Getting to this one door where I'm making a design on the glass part of the door with something like cold cream, only it is a purple color. Rubbing the cream all over the window, over and over again, trying to make a pattern out of it. When the top part starts wearing out putting more cold cream on it. Since all of the windows on these doors have this cold cream on them, being sure I'll plenty of it.

*Cell Phone - Beeping Because Of A Low Battery (WILD)*
Hearing this beep while lucid, that I'm thinking came from the alarm system, but then noticing that it came from this cell phone sitting on the counter. Looking at the cell phone and noticing that it has a low battery signal on it. Wondering how the battery could be low when it has been plugged in charging all night.

*Parking Lot Of An Amusement Park - Needing To Get To The Main Lot (WILD)*
In the parking lot of an amusement park while lucid, only being in a parking lot that is down away from the main parking lot where the tram is going to be stopping at. There are two ways to get over to the main lot, one way in which I would have to walk all the way around, and another way which I can cut through at the end of the lot. Walking to the end of the lot, but there being a marsh area there. Using my imagination to transport myself to the front gate, then going ahead and transporting myself inside.

*Electrical Cord - Being Weaker Than These Other Cords (WILD)*
Using an electrical cord for something while lucid, that seems weaker than the other cords, so plugging it into these other cords in order to be able to use it.

*Large Office Building - Needing To Go Through Some Kind Of Course (Super Vivid)*
Going through this really large office building at work, where I'm needing to take some sort of class. Walking with my old director past his old office which they have turned into some sort of game room now. Going into his new office which is real large and has all of these tables in it. 

Needing to fill out some sort of sample questions in this booklet to take with me to this other classroom where the class is at. Wondering where my co-workers are, then noticing it is 8:05AM, so thinking that they've already left for the class which seems to have started at 8:00AM. 

Grabbing this booklet from the middle of the table and getting ready to answer the questions in it, but they have already been filled out by someone else whose name is written in the back of the booklet. Thinking I could use their answers to check my answers with. Picking up another booklet and it also already being filled out by someone else. Thinking that these guys must have filled the booklets out and then forgotten to take them to the class with them.

----------


## iadr

*Palm Tree - Having Several Dead Branches (WILD)*
Outside in the back yard looking at this palm tree while lucid, that has a bunch of dead branches at the top of it that are about ready to fall. Shaking the tree with my imagination go get the dead branches down so that it will only have live branches.

*Theme Park - Ships Everywhere (WILD)*
Being with the wife in a theme park where there are all of these ships while lucid. Walking over toward this one ship, but unable to understand my mumbling after this.

*Large Auditorium - Packed With People (WILD)*
Walking into this large auditorium while lucid, that is packed with people. After sitting down in the back, trying to find another place to sit, as the seat I had first sat in is broke. Going down to the front and then across, then back up the other side where there is a seat.

*Ferris Wheel - Waiting In Line To Ride (WILD)*
Waiting in a short line to ride a Ferris wheel while lucid with some other guys. The ride has a height requirement of about 5 feet that comes up to my neck. As the attendant who is supposed to be seating people on the ride is busy talking to someone I go ahead and move the bar up and get in, after which the ride takes off.

*Needing To Do Some Electrical Work - Deciding To Get A Neighbor To Help (WILD)*
Thinking about getting someone from this labor pool to come over and help me do some electrical wiring while lucid, when I remember a neighbor who is unemployed who helped me earlier with some wiring. so deciding to use him instead.

*Working In The Lake - Pulling Weeds Out And Putting Them On This Truck (Super Vivid)*
Doing something out in the middle of the lake in the middle of all of these tall weeds that I seem to be pulling out of the lake.  A truck comes by that I'm able to put the weeds from the lake into as long as they're shorter than a certain length. Making sure the weeds are all short enough to fit on the truck. There is this gal working out in the lake too who when she sees the truck driver up runs over to put all of her stuff on the truck.

*Basketball Game - Making A Last Minute Shot To Win The Game (DILD)*
Playing in this basketball game where I've gone over to the sidelines to get these cornstalks for some reason. There are only a few seconds left in the game and my team has the ball, and we are one point behind. As we are passing the ball around the time is running out. _Becoming lucid as the ball is passed to me with about 2 seconds left. Having to shoot the ball before the time runs out. Shooting the ball and controlling it with my imagination to make a basket which wins the game for us._

*Lottery - Winning (DILD)*
Sitting in this classroom with a group of people when someone comes over with this radio on which someone is announcing who won this lottery. Everyone in the room gets quiet as we listen for the winner, after which everyone starts doing things to bring them good luck like giving each other high fives. There is this skeleton's mouth sitting on this table next to me that this guy comes over and starts moving its mouth up and down for good lucid.  ::chuckle::  _Becoming lucid as the winner of lottery is announced, and controlling the announcement to be my name._

*Driving A Car Across The Country - Stopping At A Diner To Eat (Super Vivid)*
Having driven both of my cars across the country and now driving one of them back. The car I'm driving is a very small white car that is more like a golf cart, except that it goes as fast as a normal car. 

Having stopped at this truck stop with a diner in it to eat where there are 3 or 4 large guys who are also ordering something to eat.  Having ordered a hamburger and a soft drink. When the other guys get their food they are giant meals with entire turkeys on their plate. 

After getting my meal and eating it I ask the waitress how much my bill is, and she tells me it is about 3.00 to 5.00, which I'm thinking is reasonable. Having given her a dollar already and then giving her a five dollar bill. Thinking I should have just given her five dollars and then left the dollar for a tip. Expecting her to give me some change but she never returns. One of the large guys stopping by at my table and telling me not to be surprised at how expensive their meals are at the this place.

Checking with the waitress before leaving to make sure the bill had been taken care of and to see if she plans to give me any change, and sensing that she has no intention of giving me any change. Leaving the restaurant to head outside. Deciding to go out the end of the restaurant where the gas pumps are rather than walking around the other way. Being suddenly outside in the parking lot as there seemed to have been no wall or door at the end of the building. 

Getting in my little white car and driving off. Getting to the road but being unsure which way to go. Deciding to go this one way and just turn around if it is the wrong way. The road is covered with snow and there is a huge accident ahead of me with many cars piled up. On the other side of the highway a patrol car comes skidding by out of control spinning around in circles as it passes by. 

As I get close to the accident there are these two road graders that seem to be battling with these cars as they are plowing into them with their shovels trying to push them off the road. Getting by this mess as fast as I can and getting back on the road ahead where everything is clear except for the snow on the road. Unsure how I'm going to get my other car back home since it is still on the other side of the country. Thinking I'll have to fly back to pick it up later and drive it back.

*Orphanage - Two Priests (Super Vivid)*
Watching these kids in an orphanage where there is an older priest who is asking everyone to do all of these things, and a younger priest who is Christopher Reeves. Christopher Reeves telling the older priest "All is not needed father, for all is love."

----------


## iadr

*Light Fixture - Hitting My Head On (WILD)*
Bumping my head on what I sense is light fixture of some sort in the inner world while lucid. (Having no fixtures like this in the bedroom).

*Looking At A Creek That Appears To Be Flooding - Restoring The Creek To It's Normal State (WILD)*
Standing at the top of this creek while lucid, in which the water is moving very swift and has a lot of brush and other things in it. Thinking that I'm watching a flood. Concentrating on restoring the creek to its normal state after which everything has quieted down, the water is flowing slowly down the creek, and there is is grass and flowers growing along the creek bank.

*Mirror - Stepping Into (WILD)*
Being in front of a building somewhere where this large mirror is hanging down in front of the building. Deciding that this would be a good time to complete the monthly task of stepping through a mirror, so stepping into the mirror. Although I go through into the mirror I seem to get stuck on the other side of the mirror which stretches out on the back side to hold me in.  Feeling like I'm in this small room on the other side of the mirror in which I can only go so far as I walk around. Deciding to get back out of the mirror and sensing that I should stand with my back facing the outside of the mirror. Facing the outside of the mirror with my back after which I'm propelled out of the mirror like a cannon ball.  ;-D

*Guy Cutting This Design Out Of A Piece Of Cardboard - Having Torn Edges (WILD)*
Having this guy cut this design out of a large piece of cardboard while lucid. After he cuts the thing out there are some torn edges on the thing that I'm planning to tape up.

*Air Potatoes - Digging Out Of The Ground (WILD)*
Out in the yard while lucid where I see these two long vines that go to these air potatoes in the ground. Getting a shovel and digging them out of the ground.

*Large Yellow Wagon - Wife Filling With Light Things (WILD)*
Watching the wife pull this large yellow wagon through the yard while lucid, which is about 3 times as large as this small red wagon that she usually pulls things around the yard in. She's putting really light things in so that it will be light enough to pull.

*Getting Ready To Cut This Long Weed - Ending Up Somewhere Else On A Creek Bank (WILD)*
Looking at this tall weed that I'm planning to cut down while lucid, that has this long part right in the middle of it that is much longer than the rest of the weed. Pulling the weed apart to get the long part out, after which I'm somewhere else on a creek bank with this sandy bottom that has shallow water running through it.

*Watching A Bicycle Race - Guys Holding Their Arms Out To Reach The Finish Line (WILD)*
Watching these two guys riding bicycles in a race while lucid, who are coming to the finish line for a photo finish. Both guys are holding their arms out to try to cross the finish line first, with the guy on the left barely crossing the finish line before the other guy.

*Seeing A Long Black Snake Up In A Tree - Something Shaking The Tree Causing It To Fall To The Ground (WILD)*
Seeing this long black snake up in this tree in the front yard while lucid. Getting close to the tree when something shakes the tree which causes the snake to fall to the ground. The snake appears to be about 12 feet long. (This snake looked a lot like this black snake that I saw out in the back yard a couple of months ago that raised its head up and stuck its tongue out at me, only he was only about 6 feet long. Wanted to kill the bastard, but he was gone when I came back with a hoe.)

*Oriental Buffet - Looking Much Different Than Usual (WILD)*
Getting ready to go into this Oriental Buffet while lucid, and passing the owner of the place in the parking lot as he heads out to his car. Getting to the door, only it is tall wooden door instead of the usual glass door. The building also has these solid walls with no windows instead of windows like IRL. When I get inside everyone including the owner is there and they are all laughing as this whole scene appears to have been a joke.

*Large Building - Warriors Walking Through Chanting(WILD)*
Inside this large building that is like a large cathedral, where there are all of these Oriental decorations and these Oriental warriors carrying these swords and shields as they walk through the building doing these chants.

*Lady Getting Ready To Make A Recording On An Answering Machine - Going Off On This Guy Who Is Following Her (WILD)*
Seeing this lady in this building while lucid, who is getting ready to make a recording on this answering machine, who starts going off on this guy who was following her, saying something like "Who do you think you are following me, and demanding this and that."

*Foot - Loose Skin On Bottom (Super Vivid)*
Feeling the bottom of my feet and noticing all of this loose skin underneath them as they appear to have either cracked or been cut by something like some shoes I've been wearing. (Having noticed a spot under my toe that appears to have gotten cut before going to bed)

----------


## iadr

*Lake - Cat Swimming To Shore (WILD)*
Looking out at a lake while lucid where my cat is swimming to shore by dog paddling.

*Lake - Working In And Helping A Cripple Guy (Super Vivid)*
Doing some sort of work out in the lake like replacing these things. There's another guy out in the lake also who is unable to do what he needs to do because he appears to be cripple, so I do his job also.

*Needing To Have Three Things Picked Up By The Trash Man - Adding Up To 71 (Super Vivid)*
Having three things that need to be picked up by the trash man, which when I add the numbers on them up they add up to 71. Wondering if the trash man has already been by, and thinking that I'll just put them out the next day if he's already been by.

*Mall - Leaving A Store Without Paying For Something (WILD)*
In a store in a mall while lucid, where I have these three things that I carry out of the store with me into the mall, thinking it will be alright that I didn't pay for them as long as I don't leave the mall. Deciding that I should go back into the store and pay for the things since the total for all three of them only comes to about 5.00. Going back into the store to pay for the things at which time the cashier says "changed your mind, huh?", after which I say "I forgot I had these, which is why I came back to pay for them."

*Underground Sewer - Standing In Water Up To My Chest (WILD)*
Walking around someplace like an underground sewer while lucid, where the water appears to be stopped up as the water is up to my chest. Using my imagination to drain the water out.

*Back Yard - Cutting The Grass With My Imagination (WILD)*
Being outside in the back yard while lucid, where I notice the grass is tall in several places where I removed these large rocks the day before. Using my imagination to cut the grass.

*Up In A Tree  - Checking Out Some Branches (WILD)*
Being about 3/4 of the way up in this tree while lucid, checking out these branches to see how strong they are. Although the branches are all healthy, this is as high as I can go because the branches are too narrow up higher.

*Way Up High On A Metal Grail - Swaying Back And Forth (WILD)*
Climbing up these steps in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I'm way up on this metal grate. Looking out both sides and noticing how high I am, then looking through the metal grate I'm standing on and seeing the ground far below. Deciding to have a little fun so getting the platform to begin swaying back and forth, which begins swaying so much that it becomes a bit scary, so slowing it down a bit.

----------


## iadr

*Strange Cats - Running Through My Living Room (WILD)*
Watching these cats running through the living room while lucid which when my cat sees, goes over and waits for them on this chair and then jumps down when they run by, although they are gone by the time she hits the floor.

*Having Dug A Small Pine Tree - Thinking About Planting It Somewhere Else (WILD)*
Having dug up this small tree while lucid that looks like a small pine tree that is about 2 feet tall and has this long root that I'm thinking about planting somewhere else in the yard.

*Speakers - Breaking Apart With A Hammer (WILD)*
Breaking these speakers apart with a hammer while lucid, when I begin to wonder if any of them are new speakers. Checking and seeing that they are all old speakers.

*Axe - Hitting A Dock (WILD)*
Hearing this axe go down and hit some wood while lucid, but being uncertain what the wood goes to until I check and notice that it appears to be a dock. The sound of the axe going through the wood was the main theme of the lucid.

*Root - Ripping Out Of The Ground (WILD)*
Having a hold of a root that goes way down into the ground to a much larger root while lucid, that I rip out of the ground.

*Tour Bus - Father Dropping His Daughter Off (WILD)*
Watching these two black people while lucid, one of which is getting ready to get on this tour bus to go somewhere. After hugging this girl, who gets on the bus, this man who appears to be her father gets in his car and drives off.

*Dock - Falling Through (WILD)*
Just having stepped onto this dock close to the shore while lucid when the wood begins to fall through with me.

*Bridge Running Over A Creek - Going Through The Back Yard (WILD)*
Looking at this bridge that goes over this creek while lucid, which bridge is running right through my back yard. Seeing all of these rocks under the bridge.

*Pulling On A Fishing Line - Breaking (WILD)*
Pulling on something like a fishing line while lucid, when it breaks and comes back and hits me in the face.

*Fasting On Water - Having No Desire To Eat (WILD)*
Having fasted on water in this lucid for three days after which I've lost all desire to eat.

*Floating In Outer Space - Turning Somersaults (WILD)*
Feeling like I'm in outer space floating around while lucid, where I'm able to turn somersaults at ease. Turning both frontward and backward somersaults.

----------


## iadr

*Kid Lifting Weights - Almost Getting Crushed By The Weights (WILD)*
Watching this kid laying on the ground while lucid, who is trying to pull this barbell over his head, who begins to drop it about the time he gets it to his chest. A man standing behind him grabs the weights to keep it from crushing him.

*Inspector Having Briefly Inspected This Place - Someone Having Wanted Him To Inspect It More Thoroughly (WILD)*
Someone complaining about this inspector in this lucid, who came to their place and only briefly looked at a couple of things before approving the job. Them having wanted him to do a thorough inspection of the work.

*People Asking Their Friends What Time They Need To Be Somewhere To Put On A Show - Being Told 8AM (WILD)*
Watching these people asking their friends what time they need to be somewhere to put on this show in this lucid, after which their friends tell them 8AM.

*Gal Getting Upset - Getting Ready To Use Her Telekinetic Powers to Destroy Everything Around Her (WILD)*
Watching this gal while lucid, who is getting really upset about something, who is about to explode and start using her telekinetic powers to destroy all of these people and things around her.

*In The Balcony Of A Large Auditorium - People Trying To Take This Black Ladies Seat (WILD)*
In the balcony of a large auditorium while lucid, where this black lady with a hat is sitting next to me and where there are several empty seats. When these people try to take the ladies seat, she runs them off. A few seconds later all of the seats are filled with people.

*Neighbor Driving The Golf Cart - Brushing Up Against A Tractor In The Front Yard (WILD)*
The neighbor boy is driving my golf cart in this lucid, when he brushes up against something like a tractor in the front yard. Using my imagination to move the golf cart back over behind the house where it normally sits.

*Doing Some Work For This Place - Doing Something Extra That They Like (Super Vivid)*
Doing some kind of work for this place in which I do something extra to the thing I'm doing that the people like and compliment me on.

*Guy Doing Some Work For Me - Needing Him To Help Me With Something Else (Super Vivid)*
Having this guy do some work for me in the yard when I discover that I need his help on something else. Having helped me with this kind of work before and having done a good job that I praised him for. Later needing his help with something else that he gets this other guy to help him with as the other guy is also happy to do this since I had complimented him on some work that he had done earlier.

*Watching A Guy Competing In A Bicycle Race - Being Interviewed By A Reporter Afterward (Super Vivid)*
Watching this guy competing with these other guys in something like a bicycle race while lucid, who is chosen as the winner sometime later because of the way he completed the race. While interviewing him later, this reporter is showing how he left the starting line on his bike and then rode really fast over this trail where this gal came out after him yelling to encourage him during the race. 

During the race he drops something, after which all of these things that looked like feathers go flying all over the place. The guy explaining to the reporter how when he dropped this thing that he lost all of these various odds and ends he had been collecting for the past 12 years.

*Putting Four Boards Down - Last Board Being Smaller Than The Other Boards (WILD)*
Putting these four boards down on top of each other while lucid, three of which are about the same size, but one which is smaller on one end. Turning the last board around to match the other boards since it is larger on the other end.

*Having Done Something Extra During This Last Performance - Judges Remembering It And Paying Attention to My Current Performance (WILD)*
Having done something special while lucid during this last competition I was in that impressed the judges. Now being in another competition that I'm needing the judges help to win. The judges remembering the extra special thing I did during my last performance and coming over and paying attention to what I'm doing rather than watching the other contestants.

*Plastic Wrap - Wrapping Around This Device (WILD)*
Wrapping this plastic wrap around this device to hold it together while lucid. (Picked some carpet up for this shed today that they wrapped up in this plastic stuff).

*Screwing Some Plywood Down - Using Extra Screws (WILD)*
Using a couple of extra screws to screw this wood down into this device that seems to be coming loose while lucid.

*Grocery Store - Produce Section (WILD)*
In the produce section of this grocery store while lucid, needing some bananas and tomatoes. Wondering why I think I need some tomatoes when I know I have plenty of them at home. Levitating the things I need into my cart, then levitating them out to my car to keep from having to pay for them.

----------

